# Pics of your Stash



## mtu mwendawazimu

Per the following message, i have decided to make a thread designated for our personal stashes:



spacejunk said:


> You can however post pics - you just have to upload them on an image hosting site of some sort and post the link.
> 
> *We allow people to post pictures of drugs, but mods may edit or unapprove pictures if they feature quantities of drugs that are lareger than "personal" amounts.*
> How that is defined may be a little hazy, so just use your best judgement. Posting pics of large quantities of drugs can sometimes give people the impression that the person posting them is advertising for sale, so i'd advise that you be mindful of that.
> 
> As for appropriate places for such photographs - if no such thread exists, perhaps you could start one in an appropriate subforum?



Here is a low quality shot of half an 8 ball of methamphetamine:


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Actually, maybe needs to be moved to Drug Culture?


----------



## T. Calderone

madness00 said:


> Actually, maybe needs to be moved to Drug Culture?



Yes. I was about to say this.

Moving to Drug Culture. Mods, do with as you see fit.


----------



## SirTophamHat

frozen goop (NMT/DMT mixture) from a half-successful extraction this past spring.  acacia confusa simply doesn't do the job like mimosa hostilis can.

large res cell fone zoomy pic: 

*NSFW*:


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

.2 gs of speed






Hopefully will have an 8-ball tomorrow.


----------



## CFC

Is this the start of your binge madness? :D


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> Per the following message, i have decided to make a thread designated for our personal stashes:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a low quality shot of half an 8 ball of methamphetamine:



That looks as delicious as a cake


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CFC said:


> Is this the start of your binge madness? :D



Yes 

I passed my drug test, next one is on October 9th, so i've got several weeks to tweak YA DIG?

Edit: to be fair, i tested positive for PCP, but they let it slide since it was likely a false positive.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

One G of meth:


----------



## Tubbs

Bad pic, but wasn't too worried about it lol. Not bad for free.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Now THAT looks like ice.


----------



## Tubbs

It's a solid b+, can't complain. Wish I had more lol, used to get some stuff that kinda blew up when you'd break it up, like an impossible amount of dope coming from the shard.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol alright I'll look out for that strain. That's got to be the explanation.


----------



## Tubbs

Lol, strain.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I love meth, porn:

~.7 gs


----------



## Tubbs

Looks good man, I'm broke as hell atm... might make the call this weekend, got someone that owes me some cash too.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

2 G's meth broken up:











Broken up so good it looks like snow


----------



## Tubbs

I'm jealous....


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's not even a B+ though.

I'd give it a solid C+.

Although it's the only shit i've ever tried.. i just know it could be better.

Doesn't even look as transparent as your stuff - which i think is a bad sign?


----------



## Tubbs

But you've got some lol... I'll take c+ over nothing any day.

Yeah it should be kinda opaque, not clear, but not super cloudy either.


----------



## BPD help plz

SirTophamHat said:


> frozen goop (NMT/DMT mixture) from a half-successful extraction this past spring.  acacia confusa simply doesn't do the job like mimosa hostilis can.
> 
> large res cell fone zoomy pic:
> 
> *NSFW*:


I'm with you on Mimosa Hostilis....bought some off ebay after a google search.....was right off with the fairies.....paid the price with headache from hell.....think from the consumption of colmans soaked crystals...the things we do


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Take a pic sis!


----------



## BPD help plz

i'll try next extraction i do!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

A little less than an 8 ball of Methamphetamine (~3 Grams):


----------



## Tubbs

The big shards look pretty good, that bit of shake is kinda disconcerting tho...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Potaytos potahtos.

But yeah thanks though the big ones look yummy indeed.


----------



## Tubbs

Shake tends to be cut ime.

But the big shards look good man, makin me jealous.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ahh i see.

Well let's hope not. 

Was the last of his stuff so very well may be legitimate crystal shake.

I'll be waiting for your crystal clear B+ shit pics. I'd honestly rather wait for good stuff than slam junk.


----------



## Tubbs

I've got a bit of cash today... might see what he's got


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

.%).


----------



## 6am-64-14m

never cared for mefanfeteline but damn if I wouldn't bast-off on some o' the pics here. Makes my heart race lookin at it...lol
This:


----------



## Tubbs

Just a wee bit in a giant bag lol. Ready to rock up my nose of course.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

PtahTek - Looks delicious don't it? Are you an upper sort of guy or downer? And if you've ever tried high doses of adderall, i'd say you're not missing out.

tubbs - Nice. One thing i've learned - you can _always _crush it up finer. I mean if your gunna rail that shit. Took me literally hours of crushing up my last couple grams to the point where it looked like some well chopped up blow. (pic on page 1). Cuz man, that shit _burns_.


----------



## Tubbs

I like the burn man... live for it... half the enjoyment tbh.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I hate when your nose is dry though, and that shit goes right down your throat. It's painful too..

Do you ever get that? Happening to me right now.

One clogged, one dry.


----------



## Tubbs

Lol... just dump it up the clogged one ime. Hate snorting.... my nose Is kinda shot


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Mine is too from all that wellbutrin i sniffed back in the day. Shit stings too.

My buddy gave me a rig, saving it for later.

I guess then yeah i'll dump in the clogged one. Hopefully none of the staff at my place hear me sucking up mad lines through what sounds like a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Tubbs

Lol... literally dump it up your nose... put a bit in a straw and shotgun it in.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

If it can't get through the mucus doing it normally, why would it get through by dumping it in?


----------



## Tubbs

You'll absorb it lol, works better than it sounds man


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Alright.. I'll give it a go once i can no longer breath.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

nah... left the amps behind as a yungin'. downers for me: opi and benz. although i dabble/d here and there with ya and meth i dislike the wired feeling as it makes me lose focus on other projects and can only concentrate on sexual gratification. the main reason i think i put aside coke and meth is the fact that it got to be less and less potent (garbage) over the years. hate getting mad at a dealer and going after to snatch his stash and bust his head.
i can say with all honesty that i would bang the shit outta what i see posted, though... with a quickness.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Can only focus on sex, you animal 
But I'd be lying to say I didn't spend all of last night and this morning with my pants down.

Yeah my shit is cut to fuck. I went through a gram last night/this morning. Good shit would have had me spun by now.

Oh how I miss banging. I told myself I'd stop, then hung out with my buddy, asked for a rig, and backloaded 30cc meth shot. Was toasty.

Man I wouldn't want to serve you! Lol I'd gaurd my stash with a lion and two snapping turtles. Everyone's shit is "fire". Not like you can report them for false advertising.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Bro I chose to remove myself out of the whole situation. The only way to not get into some conflict other than taking a stray bee.
My super-power is knowing I have a choice and using my right to choose to do so with minimal collateral-damage. 
Trap-builders usually fall in their own snares: If I do not build a trap I do not get ensnared. Love getting older.
Of course this is all a work in progress but I still wanna blast of that sh**. lol

And, yes: Good shit woulda would had you spun. I remember the days... s'why my heart is racing now.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

PtahTek said:


> Of course this is all a work in progress but I still wanna blast of that sh**. lol



Sounded good to me.. and maybe the more you say it, the more you'll be inclined to do it.

You know yourself - that's good. A lot of people put themselves into dangerous situations not knowing that they're not properly equipped.

Yah mon, METH.


----------



## devilsgospel

bptubbs said:


> I like the burn man... live for it... half the enjoyment tbh.



Cool I'm not the only one that loves the burn lol. It's amazing. 

That burn, then the spine tingly shiver as the crystal hits the brain. Ugh. Can't wait until I can grab some...


----------



## 6am-64-14m

madness00 said:


> A lot of people put themselves into dangerous situations not knowing that they're not properly equipped.


True that. Been there, too. If it don't kill ya ya get stronger. We all are super-heroes in our own way.
I now look forward to coming here daily (if possible and only for second) to connect with others like me and maybe more powerful. I know they are "out-there" too but they hidin' shi* and I dislike it.
One and thanks


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Cold outside this morning but this'll warm me up...


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Cranking this up a notch yaaaah.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Good stuff.

Should be posting a quarter oz. of shards later next week, if all goes well.
I'm too excited not to give a fair warning.


----------



## Tubbs

Not my usual... but I couldn't pass it up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That looks like heroin


----------



## Tubbs

It is. All chunks off the brick


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

9gs of shake but it's straight GAS!!


----------



## Tubbs

That's a hell of a line.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol right?
​

Got some rigs from the exchange yesterday will prob fill 10cc worth and see how this stuff slams.​


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Just to make BL collectively shit itself...


----------



## Tubbs

So you've got mild ADHD meds?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Psht, tries to one-up 9gs of GAS.



I've never tried dex.. can you snort it?


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Mild compared to meth I guess, but those are the second finest pharma stim you can get, Desoxyn being the only better one.

Go look at the "what's your most desired prescription?" threads on here every other post is dexamph haha.

Yes you can crush and snort the fuck outta them or plug them or whatever you like.


----------



## CFC

I'll happily take either off your hands fellas 

That's certainly an abundant pile of goodies u got there tho madness. I could never just dump it on a table like that, think of the wastage


----------



## Wilson Wilson

I also have a fucking massive stash of benzos but if I posted it it'd probably against the rules for quantity. Deffo a downer guy over here but thought I'd hit the stim vibe.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lick it clean baby!

And yep, slamming checks out!!


----------



## CFC

Wilson Wilson said:


> I also have a fucking massive stash of benzos but if I posted it it'd probably against the rules for quantity. Deffo a downer guy over here but thought I'd hit the stim vibe.



I approve of your stim vibe and wish you much joy with your new stash. Decent dexamp is rare as hen's teeth in the UK.


----------



## zephyr

madness00 said:


> Psht, tries to one-up 9gs of GAS.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried dex.. can you snort it?



Theres no real benefit in snorting it, chew them and enjoy the chemically ewwwwwness instead, Ive shot them but again, not wirth the hassle.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

CFC said:


> I approve of your stim vibe and wish you much joy with your new stash. Decent dexamp is rare as hen's teeth in the UK.



Yup real dex is rare as fuck, and if you do ever find it you only see 5mg. Lookie what I got on the dose... 

Wouldn't expect Yanks to understand the true value of the dexxies they don't even do them over there it's all shitty Adderall (levamph yuck).

Cheers mate!


----------



## Tubbs

It's all meth tbh... adderall is too expensive.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

bptubbs said:


> It's all meth tbh... adderall is too expensive.



Really? Would have guessed it'd be cheap with how common scripts seem to be and how easy getting dx'd with ADHD appears to be over there. Then again your healthcare costs a fucking fortune in the first place don't it?

Can't talk pricing here but let's just say I pay more for lunch than I do for over 200 pills of pharma speed.


----------



## S.J.B.

Great photos, keep it up!


----------



## Help?!?!

Wilson Wilson said:


> Yup real dex is rare as fuck, and if you do ever find it you only see 5mg. Lookie what I got on the dose...
> 
> Wouldn't expect Yanks to understand the true value of the dexxies they don't even do them over there it's all shitty Adderall (levamph yuck).
> 
> Cheers mate!


Yeah right. It's called dexidrine here. You just say you can't tolerate the side effects from Adderall and you can get it. America has too many stims. Most people just aren't in the know enough to want it. We also have lisdexamphetamine which is a common prescription too.


----------



## Tubbs

Wilson Wilson said:


> Really? Would have guessed it'd be cheap with how common scripts seem to be and how easy getting dx'd with ADHD appears to be over there. Then again your healthcare costs a fucking fortune in the first place don't it?Can't talk pricing here but let's just say I pay more for lunch than I do for over 200 pills of pharma speed.


Gotta think, meth comes in by the hundreds of tons across the border... cheap as dirt...Meth is price comparable to weed in some places.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> 9gs of shake but it's straight GAS!!



Marry me!!!



Wilson Wilson said:


> Just to make BL collectively shit itself...



I used to get it rx’d

Don’t really miss it imo


----------



## marley is good

^ eviL


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Getting > 7gs more this week - will post the shard porn. This time _not _shake.


----------



## Tranced

bptubbs said:


> Not my usual... but I couldn't pass it up



Your photograph appears to contain a vortex.


----------



## Tubbs

It kinda does... doesnt it?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

*NSFW*: 










The real question is, how the fuck do I withhold from using until my drug test next Tuesday?

Edit: Tuesday's 5 days away so.. fuck it I slammed one. And, yeah, it's gas.

Enough said for now I think.

Edit Edit: 3.5 days away and i did a shot + a massive line. I'm going to try to dilute my urine sample since it's not lab tested. Worst case scenario they make me do the oral swab, but i think the rate of detoxification on oral is less than urine.

Edit Edit Edit: PO never showed up -_-


----------



## steewith2ees

christmas chillings. box on right was full when I took the pic last week but i have started tucking into them now,


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dense Buddlings:


----------



## 6am-64-14m

I'd hit that. %)


----------



## Tubbs

Just a bit before she met the crusher lol.


----------



## Tubbs

And after, still got a straggler in the bag lol. Good stuff, madness would be jealous.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Anything above a solid C+ i'd be jealous.

Fire nose candy?


----------



## Tubbs

She burns lol, b+ to A- I'd say


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Missed getting pics of a couple bags. One was shake and the other was a gram shard that looked close to transparent.

Will have more pics on the 27th.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

~Ball






~Teenth (was a solid piece before I demolished it *eye roll smiley*)


----------



## fionag_07

I?m new here and I wasn?t sure what thread to post this in but I have a script for Wellbutrin and I?ve heard that in Canada they call it the poor mans cocaine when injected? Does anyone know how much to inject to achieve a high? My script is for 300mg


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Welcome to Bluelight fionag_07.

We are not allowed to encourage people to achieve the maximum high, but I was on wellies too and slammed one using the cold water extraction (please don't shoot up the shit on the outside of the pill). I forget how much I did, but it wasn't a lot..


----------



## fionag_07

What is the cold water extraction method?


----------



## SheWasLvL18

fionag_07 said:


> What is the cold water extraction method?


Hey fionag_07,  a TON of information on Cold Water Extractions can be found in this thread: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...-amp-FAQ-v2-0?highlight=cold+water+extraction

I don't know much about Wellbutrin, but with any kind of IV you need to be cautious and I would recommend asking as many questions as possible, in an appropriate thread, so that you can have as much information as possible.  I would probably recommend avoiding it all together.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Original formula 80's, fully crushable. 

Bringing in the new year baby.

@steewith2ees that's a solid stash. I took half a Rivotril 2mg with half an OC80 today and 10mg dex to balance that out. Gonna do more tonight so I can nod into the new year. Mmmmm.


----------



## Ropiho

0.5g's of beauty....enough to keep me enhanced for a week


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

^ Nice!

Relapsed after 15 days :/

Ball: (the glare on the top is NOT a shard. )


----------



## Ropiho

madness00 said:


> ^ Nice!
> 
> Relapsed after 15 days :/
> 
> Ball: (the glare on the top is NOT a shard. )


Damn youre making me jealous. On that amount im gonna be as high as an everest mountain


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

This was no joke the best i've ever had and it will last me roughly 3 days.


----------



## Tubbs

Looks good, could go for some myself.... alas my buddy found himself in prison.


----------



## Ropiho

madness00 said:


> This was no joke the best i've ever had and it will last me roughly 3 days.


WTF 3 days? Damn, thats crazy. Out of curiosity whats ur methods of ROA?


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Legit OC's and DHC ahhhhh.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ropiho said:


> WTF 3 days? Damn, thats crazy. Out of curiosity whats ur methods of ROA?



IV

Snorting when no needles.


----------



## Ropiho

madness00 said:


> IV
> 
> Snorting when no needles.


Oh i see. 

Never tried any of those methods except smoking it with bong. Im a cloud chaser. Good luck man with that nice looking shards


----------



## SheWasLvL18

Ropiho said:


> Oh i see.
> 
> Never tried any of those methods except smoking it with bong. Im a cloud chaser. Good luck man with that nice looking shards


Just out of curiosity do you like put it on weed or are you using an oil burner/nail?


----------



## Tubbs

Putting it on weed wouldn't amount to much other than burnt meth and a horrible taste in your weed.


----------



## Ropiho

SheWasLvL18 said:


> Just out of curiosity do you like put it on weed or are you using an oil burner/nail?


Nope not using any of those. Just some regular adjustable lighter (BIC etc.). 

Custom made the gas outlet by turning down the gas level to adequate low, burn down some thin plastic, once the plastic melts then drop the liquid onto the gas outlet that have been toned down while pressing the gas. This way the melted plastic will close-up the outlet and left just a tiny hole for the gas to come out. If its a success you will get a nice tiny blue flame and it can rise high enough not to touch the lighter's body. It does need practice and patience to make it work, looks like below refer pic :


----------



## SheWasLvL18

bptubbs said:


> Putting it on weed wouldn't amount to much other than burnt meth and a horrible taste in your weed.


I'd smoke a shard with you bptubbs that'd be fun as hell, but I'm not drinking your whisky

And that lighter trick is actually pretty cool, I want to try that with some hash.


----------



## Tubbs

End of a syringe works too, find a way to lock the gas on, and light it with a candle or other lighter. The needle fits well into the gas outlet.

Lol, no whiskey? Meth and whiskey are staples where I grew up.


----------



## SheWasLvL18

bptubbs said:


> Lol, no whiskey? Meth and whiskey are staples where I grew up.


Meth and Margaritas are the MO


----------



## Tubbs

Lol


----------



## Ropiho

bptubbs said:


> End of a syringe works too, find a way to lock the gas on, and light it with a candle or other lighter. The needle fits well into the gas outlet.
> 
> Lol, no whiskey? Meth and whiskey are staples where I grew up.


I found that using needle is a bit of hassle. Since we always need a secondary fire source to light it up but however the flame that it makes does lit up nicely to heat a glass. It would be a nightmare if u forgot to bring extra lighters or in a hurry, ur hands shaking and being clumsy when in need of a shard.

But then, we've derailed this thread. Back to the original topic.


----------



## SheWasLvL18

A little different type of crystal


----------



## Jlg1246

How oc 80s in 2019


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Jlg1246 said:


> How oc 80s in 2019



OC80's are still scripted in the UK and throughout Europe. It's only in the US you can't get them anymore.

Having run out and going on the rattle all weekend I regret it now though fucking oxy. Got some DHC for tapering now though.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Half O


----------



## 6am-64-14m

WTF? lol


----------



## Tubbs

Yum.... just yum....


----------



## Tubbs

This just fell into my lap lol.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I love when that happens.

It never does for me because i'm a greedy person.

Enjoy!


----------



## Tubbs

Only happens when I'm not looking for anything tbh. Its pretty damn good.... did the last line at 1am.... still cant sleep.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's like me with women. Whenever i'm in a relationship they flock.

Yeah I hear you. tubbs always got that fiyaa. Mines the best I've had to date but still leaving something left to desire.

I'll be up again tonight, I reckon.


----------



## Tubbs

I guess I've just got that look about me lol.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Seems to be the case.

People always think I'm mad but i'm just thinking really hard. Then again, I look at trees the same way I look at my mother, and other people for that matter, so, maybe there is something beneath the surface other than merely "hard thinking".

Just smoked for like an hour straight I feel loopy.


----------



## Tryptamino

madness00 said:


> Half O



I dont even do meth but dayyum


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Good quality shot of some hard


----------



## 2spun4one

Some blue , which was actually pretty darn good...


----------



## TrapZeppelin

madness00 said:


> .2 gs of speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully will have an 8-ball tomorrow.


Just a look at this gave me anxiety


----------



## TrapZeppelin

Wilson Wilson said:


> OC80's are still scripted in the UK and throughout Europe. It's only in the US you can't get them anymore.
> 
> Having run out and going on the rattle all weekend I regret it now though fucking oxy. Got some DHC for tapering now though.


DHC??


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

2spun4one said:


> Some blue , which was actually pretty darn good...



Delicious...


----------



## Tubbs

What I've been toying with last couple days, about a teener


----------



## Captain.Heroin

So jelly of you boys who get to stay up all night on that shiiiiiiiiit

Miss it.  Dream of it. Living the dream is nothing by comparison


----------



## Ganjcat

Heres my ' stash ' cus im soooo connected im so bad ass

THis is the fifth prescription I have had early my doctor is awesome he was gonna cut me off months ago but after a talk with him hes super nice to me plus everyone who works at the surgery are like family so they will put my prescription in super early when usually you have to wait 3 days for it to go through sometimes though this was miserible old hag who just hates life will be their and she talks down to me because she doesn't like my vibe or something always saying discreet but personal shit i know that bitch has not put my prescription through to which is pretty low but shes probably like in her ugly mind hes young so hes probably abusing it or something ive been on these for over four years since i was 18 dont look like im getting taken off anytime soon either :D


----------



## DopaminePrincess93

Few points short of an 8ball of some killer shard and I've grown quite picky these days.


----------



## Ganjcat

Meth? Is meth similar to mephedrone cus i heard they both share some stuff


----------



## Ganjcat

Im not even gonna pretend im connected or anything atleast not compared to you guys i feel like a amertuar naive drug user still in a thread full of pros im not sucking dick btw just saying some people cant get drugs like that dont take it for granted dont take anything for granted im not going on just rambling im gonna lie down cus i feel like i waste my high sitting up reading maybe some more certizine pete hmm


----------



## 2spun4one

Each bag is what I have left when I get another one, so into the stash is where these all end up!!


----------



## Tubbs

Lol, looks like me in the old days...... except I'd stash a ball, forget I'd stashed it..... go pick up more and then end up with half an ounce just stashed in the house waiting to be found, on top of what i knew i had...... bad times really.


----------



## 2spun4one

Well, where I'm located it's really cheap, so cost is a non issue.  I always tell myself that if it causes me problems financially, problems with family and friends, or problems with my job, then I will have to sit and really re-examine my situation.  It seems to me over the years,  that those 3 areas in life are the ones most people you will find in rehabs and treatment centers, etc.  Burn your life down to the ground, along with all your bridges, lose everything you have at least once or twice, and when there is no where to turn to and nothing at all left, then go ahead and admit they have an addiction and seek help and forgiveness because it's a disease.  I what about the past few years they spent robbing and stealing and destroying every relationship with every one they know as well as destroying any redeeming values they might have.  Give them the money or the means and they wouldnt be crying the addicted, diseased and neep help blues, they would be ballin out of control, high as fuck,  doing exactly the same things as before.  What about the rest of us who maintain, who dont have major life problems, who use what we use to enhance our life not destroy it.  So when you refer to your past drug days, you cast a negative light on it and there are those out here who don't have any issues with their drug use and their way of life.


----------



## Tubbs

I quit of my own accord actually, money was never an issue when i used heavily. Only real issue was i hurt someone i cared alot about, and lost her due to my mental health deteriorating. I still use on occasion, but am much more responsible with it than i was once upon a time.


----------



## 2spun4one

I can very much relate to that.  I used to be out of control once upon a time too.  I lost what in thought was the love of my life, twice.  So I definately feel ya on that one.


----------



## Tubbs

Yeah, i was engaged once upon a time, damn young too..... still trying to find happiness after that. Really just hope she's alright, we don't talk anymore.....


----------



## Str8 Shewter

I’m gonna post a pic tomorrow these pics are giving me a shot of adrenaline.

I didn’t even remember I had a Bluelight login. lol


----------



## Ganjcat

3000 mg pure codeine 

512mg cocodomal

eighth of stardog 

and fuck loads of poppy seeds


----------



## Ganjcat

Str8 Shewter said:


> I’m gonna post a pic tomorrow these pics are giving me a shot of adrenaline.
> 
> I didn’t even remember I had a Bluelight login. lol


what drugs you into?


----------



## Xorkoth

One of these days I'll take a picture of my stash, probably after I get a few new things that are on their way.  Everything is in labeled amber vials in nice boxes, I'm really quite proud of it.


----------



## Str8 Shewter

Pete556 said:


> what drugs you into?



Right now benzos are my fav, specifically Xanax.

I’m on Suboxone, I’m regularly drug tested, so I’m actually sober atm.

What you into?


----------



## Ganjcat

Basically everything in the pic except dxm i love me some dxm im a dissociative person so dxm is very special to me my tolerance is super low because its quite hard to get the pure one only **** sell it and only some.

 Codeine i just love opiates as much as any junky 

Cannabis been smoking since i was 16 i see, good cannabis, to be just a downsized opiate high

Alcohol dont do this much only as a coutesy to friends etc plus when its someone elses round i wanna get a free beer although i dont care much for beer and prefer some spirits or whiskey i did have a really good time once i wws with this girl she had some expansive wine and we just drank that all night with codeine for me and cannabis for both of us and played cod and talk to people on her snapchat that was probably one of the best moments of my life only thing is she was to out of it for anything more than cuddling i was so fuked that night had a lot of codeine to about 900mg so i was like a zombie cus i wasn't breathing or as i felt anyway but i must have been breathing a bit because i was still alive the next morning lol had some coke when we woke up to which i do sometimes but never usually buy any myself, i prefer mephedrone and mdma mephedrone gets girls so horny to


----------



## nznity

bomb coke and it cost me so cheap. Peruvian 4 life haha?? ♥


----------



## Effect

Recent pick up from the Mile in Boston.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Wilson Wilson said:


> Legit OC's and DHC ahhhhh.



Dem OC80's got my mouth watering, man...


----------



## awesome31311




----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Please keep posting pics of your stashes guys! Competition here: Whoever has the biggest stash wins a BIG surprise!! To enter just send your name and address to operationundercover@FBI.gov


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It would be .gov ya brit!


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Captain.Heroin said:


> It would be .gov ya brit!



Edited! paha.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I posted this for the lounge and figured it really belongs here


----------



## DrugOmen

Mmmm captain h i havent had a benzo in 2 1/2 years. Honestly im scared because i ended up doing 4 months in jail and then 13 months of drug court last time i had some.


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> I posted this for the lounge and figured it really belongs here



Love the blue bars(mainly due to the fact they are one of the few aren't often pressed around here. I've yet to try myself.

Yesterday's score: (gonna have to edit and throw in today's too)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DrugOmen said:


> Mmmm captain h i havent had a benzo in 2 1/2 years. Honestly im scared because i ended up doing 4 months in jail and then 13 months of drug court last time i had some.


I would probably not do them if that happened to me too honestly, so you're probably better off.  I took years off and my PTSD, anxiety, panic were not improving.  Terribly bad mental health. 

The few blues I posted are nothing really just a few bars and an empty bottle of jim beam good stuff.  I'll see what else I  can show off.



Effect said:


> I've yet to try myself.


I was really shocked when I saw them.  They're ever-so-slightly smaller than the white/yellow/green generics I've had my paws on.  Would list mfgr's but too lazy and no fucks to give.  

Totally legit though.


----------



## Effect

Today's pick up from a local buddy I haven't seen in a while. Also a brand of 1mg clonazepam that I haven't had for quite some time.


----------



## Ganjcat

Oh I'm gonna have some good pics later Guess who just won £500 at the bookies, me! :D :D


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Currently out of weed and Benzodiazepines so just my trusty vape and my Lyrica ?


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Won't attach pic?


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Quickfixgrrl said:


> Won't attach pic?



You have to upload pics to a website like imgur and then link them here, you can't just attach pics from your PC.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> You have to upload pics to a website like imgur and then link them here, you can't just attach pics from your PC.


 
Thanks CE x 
Will try ☺


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I think this is right? Derrrr.


----------



## Sertürner

My kratom stash haha


----------



## Sertürner

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I think this is right? Derrrr.


Yes it is i can see it ha


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

Mr.Deeds said:


> Yes it is i can see it ha



Yay! ?


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Mr.Deeds said:


> My kratom stash haha



? nice bricks


----------



## Ganjcat

Quickfixgrrl said:


> I think this is right? Derrrr.


Whats in that cool little bottle thing


----------



## Sertürner

That is a vape lol


----------



## Sertürner

MDPV_Psychosis said:


> ? nice bricks


Thank you! I love being able to see the dramatic color differences in the kratom when different strains are next to eachother. It truly shows how different each type of kratom is!


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Mr.Deeds said:


> That is a vape lol



Ohh. I thought it was a bottle of some fancy liquor.


----------



## Ganjcat

I want that vape even though i dont even use them


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

yo captain, are those blue bars a press or pharm? never seen them.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hydroazuanacaine said:


> yo captain, are those blue bars a press or pharm? never seen them.


they're legit, they're new.  When I got them from the pharmacy I was like DOWUT ARE THESE REAL at first, but yeah they're real.

Breckenridge Pharmaceutical Inc. makes them.  Legit.  I don't buy benzos I've always had them prescribed.  I don't think there's any point in time I've ever paid for a benzo (unless you count ins. copay?)









						B 7 0 7 Pill (Blue/Rectangle/15mm) - Pill Identifier - Drugs.com
					

Pill with imprint B 7 0 7 is Blue, Rectangle and has been identified as Alprazolam 2 mg. It is supplied by Breckenridge Pharmaceutical, Inc.




					www.drugs.com


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

thanks for the reply. i like the color. soothing, like 10mg valium.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

They recently made a rule on the opiates sub redditt that no more pill porn is allowed, since it does nothing toward harm reduction and just creates bait for the authorities and antidrug propaganda.

Just sayin'


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol @ "pill porn"

I hope to see my meme used in DARE classrooms in 20 years from now.  I should make more, thank you for the motivation LSD (y)


----------



## Sertürner

Captain.Heroin said:


> they're legit, they're new.  When I got them from the pharmacy I was like DOWUT ARE THESE REAL at first, but yeah they're real.
> 
> Breckenridge Pharmaceutical Inc. makes them.  Legit.  I don't buy benzos I've always had them prescribed.  I don't think there's any point in time I've ever paid for a benzo (unless you count ins. copay?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B 7 0 7 Pill (Blue/Rectangle/15mm) - Pill Identifier - Drugs.com
> 
> 
> Pill with imprint B 7 0 7 is Blue, Rectangle and has been identified as Alprazolam 2 mg. It is supplied by Breckenridge Pharmaceutical, Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.drugs.com



These are the best. I don't usually say that one pill is "better" than another, but these blue xanax bars are extremely fast acting, and so damn bitter.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mr.Deeds said:


> These are the best. I don't usually say that one pill is "better" than another, but these blue xanax bars are extremely fast acting, and so damn bitter.


I don't sublingual them so I don't notice the bitterness.  But thank you for the observation.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

LucidSDreamr said:


> They recently made a rule on the opiates sub redditt that no more pill porn is allowed, since it does nothing toward harm reduction and just creates bait for the authorities and antidrug propaganda.
> 
> Just sayin'


casual drug discussion like sharing stash pictures does do something toward harm reduction. it brings drug users to the site, where directly hr-related information and resources are disseminated.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

...good point.  the opiate sub reddit was and still is hardly anything i would call close to harm reduction based, so i'm not sure why they even decided to implement that policy, maybe they are trying to make it into a harm reduction sub now.


----------



## Sertürner

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't sublingual them so I don't notice the bitterness.  But thank you for the observation.



Ah I always use my xanax sublingually, something about the taste, its bittersweet, pun intended.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

haha 

I would post more pics but am getting incredibly lazy and despondent.


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> they're legit, they're new.  When I got them from the pharmacy I was like DOWUT ARE THESE REAL at first, but yeah they're real.
> 
> Breckenridge Pharmaceutical Inc. makes them.  Legit.  I don't buy benzos I've always had them prescribed.  I don't think there's any point in time I've ever paid for a benzo (unless you count ins. copay?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B 7 0 7 Pill (Blue/Rectangle/15mm) - Pill Identifier - Drugs.com
> 
> 
> Pill with imprint B 7 0 7 is Blue, Rectangle and has been identified as Alprazolam 2 mg. It is supplied by Breckenridge Pharmaceutical, Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.drugs.com



Jealous of your script and your ability to be relatively controlled with it. And very anxious to try the 2mg Breckenridge bars. Also I feel like I could trust the Mylan circle 2mg alprazolams.


----------



## Ganjcat

Just under a Q of sinister minister(I don't know if that's a real name or just made up but can it's best one I've had in ages 225 a zed)


----------



## Chris42393

Captain.Heroin said:


> I posted this for the lounge and figured it really belongs here


Those Bars look yummy! Wish I could take benzo's! Unfortunately, I cant them anymore... If I were to WD from them, it would give me a seizure (I have epilepsy). 

I remember I was at this Fire Academy place (I had to do this test to get my certs transferred over to another state) and I was about to go up on a ladder and ended up having a seizure because of it (the WDs). I only took them for like a week too... at 0.5mgs. It sucks :/


----------



## Ganjcat

Chris42393 said:


> Those Bars look yummy! Wish I could take benzo's! Unfortunately, I cant them anymore... If I were to WD from them, it would give me a seizure (I have epilepsy).
> 
> I remember I was at this Fire Academy place (I had to do this test to get my certs transferred over to another state) and I was about to go up on a ladder and ended up having a seizure because of it (the WDs). I only took them for like a week too... at 0.5mgs. It sucks :/


Benzoes and alcohol is hardcore yes? How dangerous is it you always here about opiates and alcohol or opiates and benzoes but never heard how dangerous just benzoes and alcohol are


----------



## Chris42393

Pete556 said:


> Benzoes and alcohol is hardcore yes? How dangerous is it you always here about opiates and alcohol or opiates and benzoes but never heard how dangerous just benzoes and alcohol are


Yep, those are definitely dangerous! Last month I actually went to an overdose because of that combination (benzo/alcohol). We dont carry Flumazenil/Romazicon (benzo reversal agent) on our truck... Ended up having to intubate him.

This is precisely why I never used anything together. But nowadays I can only take opiates, so it doesn't matter. Everything else gives me seizures lol


----------



## Ganjcat

Chris42393 said:


> Yep, those are definitely dangerous! Last month I actually went to an overdose because of that combination (benzo/alcohol). We dont carry Flumazenil/Romazicon (benzo reversal agent) on our truck... Ended up having to intubate him.
> 
> This is precisely why I never used anything together. But nowadays I can only take opiates, so it doesn't matter. Everything else gives me seizures lol


 
Sorry to hear about the seizures, did the seizures just start happening one day all of a sudden or did something else cause it? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Chris42393

Pete556 said:


> Sorry to hear about the seizures, did the seizures just start happening one day all of a sudden or did something else cause it? If you don't mind me asking.



They started randomly when I was 18 after I joined the military. No traumtic brain injuries or anything. We have no family history of them either. (there is a higher chance of having them if there is a family history)


----------



## Ganjcat

Zoplicodone is sniggerig at me right now


----------



## Effect

'Monday evening trap house score'

Was in the only trap I trust in Witch City MA (Salem) copping for my friend and ran into a guy I know from programs, shelters, jail and the street. He hooked it up on the LOW for those 4.


----------



## marley is good

all day every day we'll pheel like we're on X


----------



## Xorkoth

I should photo mine, I've got about 45 or so different psychedelics in labeled amber vials in 2 different boxes (the freezer box and the closet box), plus a few other assorted things.  Pretty proud of my collection.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'd love to see that.


----------



## Xorkoth

I'll do it when I get a chance


----------



## LordFran

*Ayahuasca, P. Cubensis, nndmt, changa x2 *


----------



## nznity

Some Goodies I've been treating myself with lately. Includes:
-Original Gold Rush PWD Popper (still sealed)
- Good Quality cocaine (4.4 grams) 
-9 generic Diazepam 10mg blister
9-20mg/ML morphine ampoules(from the peruvian health ministry) my personal faves. 
-4 260mg MDMA Formula1 Ecstasy Pills. 
 Quite an outstanding stash tbh,everything is excellent quality.    Be safe guys, enjoy responsibly. Your fellow peruvian neighbor NZN. As a bonus my Opium Poppy tattoo ? Enjoy. NZN


----------



## axe battler

Is that morphine and clonazepam? I'm in UK





Effect said:


> View attachment 11982
> 
> 'Monday evening trap house score'
> 
> Was in the only trap I trust in Witch City MA (Salem) copping for my friend and ran into a guy I know from programs, shelters, jail and the street. He hooked it up on the LOW for those 4.


----------



## LordFran

nznity said:


> Some Goodies I've been treating myself with lately. Includes:
> -Original Gold Rush PWD Popper (still sealed)
> - Good Quality cocaine (4.4 grams)
> -9 generic Diazepam 10mg blister
> 9-20mg/ML morphine ampoules(from the peruvian health ministry) my personal faves.
> -4 260mg MDMA Formula1 Ecstasy Pills.
> Quite an outstanding stash tbh,everything is excellent quality.    Be safe guys, enjoy responsibly. Your fellow peruvian neighbor NZN. As a bonus my Opium Poppy tattoo ? Enjoy. NZN View attachment 12016View attachment 12017View attachment 12020View attachment 12021View attachment 12022View attachment 12023View attachment 12024View attachment 12025View attachment 12027View attachment 12029


That MDMA looks so good


----------



## nznity

axe battler said:


> Is that morphine and clonazepam? I'm in UK


morphine vials and diazepam.


----------



## nznity

LordFran said:


> That MDMA looks so good


those pills are bomb man, only with half you're rolling off ur tits haha.


----------



## Xorkoth

Okee... here we go, pics of my stash.  This doesn't include a big jar of etizolam solution, weed, and some mush I have in storage:


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

Insane... Anyone that can beat this?


----------



## belligerent drunk

That's a crazy collection, Shadowmeister. Also, props for storing it like a pro (I mean having the container weight on the label).

I don't have a collection because I don't trust myself with anything. I only get the drugs I'm prepared to consume in the near future, because it always turns into hardcore abuse if I stockpile. So no point in showing a few bottles of solutions.


----------



## Xorkoth

I don't keep a collection of stimulants or downers because I'd use them all.  I just keep psychedelics and dissociatives because I have no problem only using them when the time is right.  Like I recently got 4-FMA, 2-FMA, and 3-MMC... all gone already.  I'm getting more 2-FMA and also 2-FA soon, hoping I can keep them as functional stimulants since they're not too euphoric and aren't too compulsive, because 2-FMA anyway is amazing for getting shit done.  We'll see.

The only stimulant I have managed to hang onto is the mCPP you see in the photos because piperazines are shit and I hate mCPP.   I'm quite sure I'll never touch it again.  In fact I had 7 grams minus 2 doses, I fit about 2 grams into that vial and just dumped the rest out.


----------



## Xorkoth

_*"*_*Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get locked into a serious drug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can."*

-Hunter S. Thompson

Words I live my life by 

I'll never use all of those drugs.  Some of them I'll maybe never use again even.  Some of them I got just so I could try it and write a trip report and then didn't care for it enough to revisit (I also collect trip reports in a manner of speaking).  I've got 50-something on Erowid (using my normal name... in a few days my divorce will finally be all over and I can change back)



belligerent drunk said:


> Also, props for storing it like a pro (I mean having the container weight on the label).



Yes it's really useful, makes it a piece of cake to tell how much is left.


----------



## Sertürner

If we are sharing tattoos as well. I like your NZNity!


----------



## LordFran

Shadowmeister said:


> Okee... here we go, pics of my stash.  This doesn't include a big jar of etizolam solution, weed, and some mush I have in storage:


you like ALD52 more than 1plsd?


----------



## LordFran

Btw Shadow I'd love to read your trip reports=)Thought it was much just me who loved tripping and writing them xD


----------



## Xorkoth

belligerent drunk said:


> Also, props for storing it like a pro (I mean having the container weight on the label).



Yeah I do like ALD more than 1p, I just find it better and closer to actual LSD, in fact the only difference is I find it consistently smoother and more reliably euphoric than LSD.  I think I probably like actual LSD the best just because it's a little sharper if you know what I mean. 

Here are all my trip reports.  You might recognize me as a different name from Erowid... gonna change my name back in a few days when my divorce settlement finally goes through but I changed it to make sure she couldn't use my online activities to screw me over.





__





						Trip Reports
					

Detailed first-hand descriptions of drug experiences




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Nice collection. I haven't really tried any of the rare groove tryptamines or lysergamides (been somewhat lucky with phenethylamines and MDxx compounds though).

Have to be really selective about ordering things here as there's a good chance they won't show unfortunately.

What are your top picks?


----------



## Xorkoth

Hmmm... hard to say because it kinda depends on the scenario.  But I'd say overall, it's 2C-C, 2C-E, DOC, and 4-HO-MiPT.  I actually haven't tried DPT yet but I suspect it would make the top of the list too, I also have high hopes for DOB but haven't tried it yet either.  Oh and AMT, AMT is fantastic.  And all the lysergamides are great.  2C-B would be on there too if I had any, hoping to add that soon, I actually like 2C-C a little more though but they're both great.  2C-E is probably the most powerful psychedelic I've done to date, but it's kind of intimidating too.  The most insanely intense, ego crushing experience of my life was on 2C-E.

I like almost all of them.

Oh I also have a pound of san pedro cactus powder, forgot about that.


----------



## Ganjcat

Btw just out of interest could the police find my account and link it to a picture of my stash if i posted a Q of weed or something? Not that a Q is that much


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Shadowmeister said:


> Okee... here we go, pics of my stash.  This doesn't include a big jar of etizolam solution, weed, and some mush I have in storage:




You sir, are a beast...


----------



## Xorkoth

Pete556 said:


> Btw just out of interest could the police find my account and link it to a picture of my stash if i posted a Q of weed or something? Not that a Q is that much



Unlikely although I suppose it's a possibility.  Doubt they'd go to the trouble.


----------



## Ganjcat

Shadowmeister said:


> Unlikely although I suppose it's a possibility.  Doubt they'd go to the trouble.


Because ive already had a warning just wondering im not going to just in case, not that i have much to show


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Shadowmeister said:


> Hmmm... hard to say because it kinda depends on the scenario.  But I'd say overall, it's 2C-C, 2C-E, DOC, and 4-HO-MiPT.  I actually haven't tried DPT yet but I suspect it would make the top of the list too, I also have high hopes for DOB but haven't tried it yet either.  Oh and AMT, AMT is fantastic.  And all the lysergamides are great.  2C-B would be on there too if I had any, hoping to add that soon, I actually like 2C-C a little more though but they're both great.  2C-E is probably the most powerful psychedelic I've done to date, but it's kind of intimidating too.  The most insanely intense, ego crushing experience of my life was on 2C-E.
> 
> I like almost all of them.
> 
> Oh I also have a pound of san pedro cactus powder, forgot about that.



2C-C & 2C-B-fly and 4-ho/5-meo MIPT & DIPT I hope to try eventually. Hopefully this country lightens up at some point regarding psychedelics.

Could be worse though:





Mushrooms are plentiful and in season most of the year.





Nice variety of outdoor cannabis


----------



## Xorkoth

Very nice.   I used to have a san pedro, bridgesii, bridgesii var monstrose, and peruvianus, but unfortunately one Spring I put them outside a bit too early and it got down to 24 degrees at night, in the morning I realized my error and brought them inside and as soon as they warmed up they collapsed into piles of goo.   I'm still upset about it, I had them for like 4 years, they were beautiful.

DiPT is the craziest thing.  Such a unique substance, it does to your hearing what DMT does to your vision.  Something moves inside your ear and then everything sounds utterly different.  I need to do it again sometime.  A lot of early trip reports and I think TIHKAL suggest it has no mental trip but that's totally wrong from my experience.  It's just such a weird substance, totally worth acquiring and trying.


----------



## leet

@Shadowmeister you're the man now dog


----------



## Ganjcat

I gotta hand it to you shadow they look good so does Kadens


----------



## Xorkoth

leet said:


> @Shadowmeister you're the man now dog



That's why I'm *TOP DOG, *fam.


----------



## Effect

Grabbed 15 for a good deal earlier. I took 2mg and gave my boy 1mg and decided to take my usual post score picture.


----------



## nznity

Mr.Deeds said:


> View attachment 12049
> If we are sharing tattoos as well. I like your NZNity!


thanks man, love my poppy tattoo :D


----------



## izo

lass zu tode ficken alta


----------



## negrogesic

@Shadowmeister "This kava kava feels weird"

How'd you wind up with that mCPP lol....I should post my stash, ive got some strange things


----------



## Xorkoth

Hehe. 

I ended up with the mCPP because way back in the day when there were a lot of piperazines going around, I decided to get that one, and also some meOPP.  No idea what happened to the second one but I had grams of the mCPP laying around forever.  I tried it a few times and didn't like it.  But I kept as much as would fit in a vial just because why not?

Post it!

At one point I had a collection that I threw out because my freaked out and made me do it or else she was going to break up with me.  I actually didn't have nearly as big a collection then but it still really sucked... I had 2C-B, like a half gram of DOM powder, bromo-dragonfly... I think some 2C-B-fly but can't remember... maybe a few other things I don't have now.  Oh yeah, 2C-I also.


----------



## Str8 Shewter

Shadowmeister said:


> Okee... here we go, pics of my stash.  This doesn't include a big jar of etizolam solution, weed, and some mush I have in storage:



Holy shit I’m speechless.


----------



## andyturbo

Just some Melbourne Aussie shards. I have much better shardporn in terms of size (who doesnt like big boobs?) but unfortunately unlike many of you other lucky fuckers, posting anything more than 3grams would be breaking BLUA (for me, As 3G+ of methamphetamine in Melbourne is a trafficable quantity )

If only I was in Tasmania..under an Oz is possession. It would be porn away then!


----------



## andyturbo

Captain.Heroin said:


> I posted this for the lounge and figured it really belongs here



Hey champ Im curious what generic brand name presses those? I love the color. Like you I have only ever gotten my benzos prescribed and when it comes to alprazolam, in Australia ive really only seen Xanax (white) and KALMA 2MG (white also)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I posted it somewhere in the thread.  

I forget at the moment.


----------



## Xorkoth

Str8 Shewter said:


> Holy shit I’m speechless.



Thanks, I'm pretty proud of it.  I'm in the process of making a trade and adding 5 more tryptamines (5-MeO-EiPT, MALT, MET, 5-MeO-DALT, and 4-HO-McPT).  Gotta catch 'em all! 

I also have 2-FMA, 3-MMC and 2-FA on the way, but those aren't going to be long-term... euphoric stimulants don't tend to stay in the collection.

I think of all the things I once had that are gone, too.  Damn I've done a lot of drugs.


----------



## negrogesic

Is 2-fma euphoric at all (I see a vendor with it, but wasn't sure it was worth getting)?


----------



## Ganjcat

Effect said:


> Grabbed 15 for a good deal earlier. I took 2mg and gave my boy 1mg and decided to take my usual post score picture.


whats that effect? Im trying to read the writing but cant think its an R


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

lol this is becoming alarmingly similar to the "thinspiration" topics on pro-ana sites


----------



## Effect

Pete556 said:


> whats that effect? Im trying to read the writing but cant think its an R


 
They were 1mg clonazepam by Activis. Sadly they are gone now. 3 days without. Might try and get some tomorrow.


----------



## Xorkoth

negrogesic said:


> Is 2-fma euphoric at all (I see a vendor with it, but wasn't sure it was worth getting)?



It's a little euphoric, less so than Adderall but overall quite similar to Adderall.  Actually I'd say it's about as euphoric as 10mg of Adderall (with no tolerance), but it has a ceiling effect where more doesn't improve the euphoria.  About 30mg is the same as any other dose.  Well, I like 25mg eaten and then 25mg snorted an hour later.  That's about the max.  Any more doesn't change it much at all except to extend it and increase body load.  I actually like this about it though because I tend to abuse stimulants rather uncontrollably and 2-FMA doesn't make me feel compulsed to abuse it.  it's a really functional stimulant, great for getting work done, energy for a night out, or playing music.

Apparently 2-FA, on the other hand, is more classically euphoric without that ceiling, while still having very few side effects.  So I got a gram of that to try, too.  I've tried 4-FA, 4-FMA, 3-FEA, 4-FEA, and 2-FMA of the fluorinated amphetamines.  4-FA is the best one, it's very rolly and euphoric, not too stimulating, great longer duration (but not too long), not much compulsion to redose, and a one-off use produces little to no hangover.  4-FMA is basically like a somewhat dirtier feeling methamphetamine, though, it's not rolly at all and is super compulsive and has quite a body/cardiovascular load.  I got some and 3 days later I had taken like 5 doses of etizolam to combat the overstimulation and went through a gram at least.  Threw the rest away.  3-FEA was really nice too, but mild, it felt very fluffy and euphoric but understated.  4-FEA is like a serotonergic sledgehammer, feels like there's no dopaminergic activity at all, so it's really mongy and actually not super euphoric, it's more of a heavy body high, and it makes me not want to communicate with people and sometimes has given me a headache and has a big hangover.  Not recommended.  I tried it once on purpose, and then a friend got some "molly" that turned out to be 4-FEA, so I tried it a few more times and would prefer not to do it again in the future.


----------



## negrogesic

Yeah i have some 4-FEA (its a grayish blue color which is a little disconcerting) and it feels like poison. Also have some 4-FMA which I thought wasnt awful. I saw the test results for my supplier's 2-FMA today on ecstacydata.org, maybe i'll go ahead and give it a try. I feel like stimulants are useless without at least some euphoria to make one feel motivated. ROA is oral?


----------



## ggnono

Shadowmeister said:


>



Haha, I have the exact same DOB blotters but I don't think they're really DOB. 

I recently acquired some reagents and it turned yellow on Mecke. Also have tried it and it did not last that long. I got about 8 hours effects on 1.5 blotter so I really doubt is DOB.


----------



## Xorkoth

Huh, well, the friend I got them from had a 28 hour trip on the same ones, from 1 blotter, twice now.  Would be worth testing though.


----------



## Str8 Shewter




----------



## Wilson Wilson




----------



## Coffeeshroom

just some of my benzos on hand


----------



## rplate81

Subutex. Klonopin.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Take a chill pill!


----------



## Shortec Stublue!!

Can’t, my stash is just that, STASHED!!


----------



## negrogesic

Damn when was the like feature added...someone realized its about incentivization nowadays ??????❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## negrogesic

Like this post if youre addicted to freon


----------



## axe battler

Oh boy Wilson, I'm jealous of that benzo collection. Definitely in my best interests not to have that much on hand tho.
I just try and get 10-20 at a time maximum to ensure I don't fuck my life up too much.
I just have no self control once that first benzo or 3 melt under my tongue then it's gobble gobble like a fucked turkey.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

I tend to have surprisingly good self-control with benzos. I made a stash of a few hundred Xanax last for a couple years. Opiates on the other hand... whole other story.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

My benzo need isn't pretty high so I don't really use them daily but I always like having a good wide variety of stock as needed for certain circumstances. Plus I stock up every week and add more as my supplier have lol.

Plus I have a good variety of weed as well. Its only opiates/opiods that I try not to stock up on as I know I will use/abuse them very quickly. I always try not to use opiates/opiods for more then 3 days and on my off days its benzos and weed only and maybe from to  to time I will add gabapentin in the mix





Pic of my cannabis stock


----------



## CFC

negrogesic said:


> Like this post if youre addicted to freon



Triple like (y)  It's all about the refrigerants these days mate, mark my, uh, username


----------



## CFC

Wilson Wilson said:


> I tend to have surprisingly good self-control with benzos. I made a stash of a few hundred Xanax last for a couple years. Opiates on the other hand... whole other story.



Yeah I managed to keep a few thousand valium for over a decade, but I have no interest in downers at all. Stims, otoh, won't last 5 mins around me.


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Ephedra & Lophophora


Panaeolus sp.


----------



## Xorkoth

Mmmm. tasty.  I really actually like the taste of fresh psilocybin mushrooms.  When they're dried it gets weird though it's very bearable, I never got people thinking it was so horrible to eat them.  But fresh, they taste nutty and delicious, Cubensis at least.

When I posted my stash pics, I forgot to include my weed, my san pedro cactus powder, and my mushrooms.  Also my huge jar of almost a gram of etizolam solution.  Fortunately benzos are easy to use responsibly for me, I don't care for them as drugs unless I'm extremely anxious and can't work through it, or to come down from things when I need to sleep.  Also since the photos I posted, I have 6 new tryptamines as well as a bit 4-MMC on the way


----------



## RoxyLife1978

Wilson Wilson said:


> Legit OC's and DHC ahhhhh.


Damn I miss the OC's bc all I needed was a hose clamp to make it fine enough to make some lines. I hate the OP formula bc there's no crushing it, just as long as they don't change the IR oxy to the way the OP turns gummy when wet


----------



## RoxyLife1978

hydroazuanacaine said:


> thanks for the reply. i like the color. soothing, like 10mg valium.


I have a shitload of 10mg valium, thanks to my shrink bc my PTSD, anxiety, and bipolar 2 have been kicking my ass for years. I don't mess with xanax tho bc I'm super irritable the next morning after taking .5mg but valium don't make me feel that way.


----------



## RoxyLife1978

Just a piece of my stash I didn't put the oxycodone 10mg in the pic and I have about 180 more valium stashed around here.


----------



## axe battler

What's I'm the capsules??

Wish.i.had a stash, but soooon hopefully I'll have a g of tina to tuck into! Tomorrow hopefully, today would be a miracle, so I doubt it...


----------



## KingOfWessex

If you have a stash then something isn't right.


----------



## negrogesic

axe battler said:


> What's I'm the capsules??
> 
> Wish.i.had a stash, but soooon hopefully I'll have a g of tina to tuck into! Tomorrow hopefully, today would be a miracle, so I doubt it...



They are xtampza, oxycodone in curiously dosed formulations (such as 9mg, 13.5mg, 18mg)


----------



## axe battler

Haha those are really specific numbers for dosages.  13.5mg!? Extended release?


----------



## RoxyLife1978

axe battler said:


> What's I'm the capsules??
> 
> Wish.i.had a stash, but soooon hopefully I'll have a g of tina to tuck into! Tomorrow hopefully, today would be a miracle, so I doubt it...


That's Xtampza ER which is oxycodone


----------



## RoxyLife1978

axe battler said:


> Haha those are really specific numbers for dosages.  13.5mg!? Extended release?


Yeah they also have 36mg, when I saw the 13.5 I was like WTF kinda dosage is that. They have little beads of oxycodone coated in carnuba wax that makes crushing them almost impossible bc it wants to smear


----------



## somnilicious

RoxyLife1978 said:


> That's Xtampza ER which is oxycodone


 Before I saw xtampza I thought the yellow and white ones were instant release oxycodone 5mg because of the coloring. How long a period of time are these released because those are pretty shirty er dosages to be effective?


----------



## RoxyLife1978

somnilicious said:


> Before I saw xtampza I thought the yellow and white ones were instant release oxycodone 5mg because of the coloring. How long a period of time are these released because those are pretty shirty er dosages to be effective?


It's supposed to be 12hr but it doesn't last that long. I usually get 6 or 7 hrs out of em and with the doses being so low it's not very good. It also takes at least 2 hrs to start working, it has to be taken with food and they prefer that it's a high calorie high fat meal, which is a pain in the ass bc I have never been able to eat 1st thing in the morning. I'd rather take OxyContin than these bc at least OC works faster and it doesn't require a high fat meal, but at least it's something. Check out the reviews for Xtampza on drugs.com there's lots of ppl that don't like it bc it takes forever to start working
Xtampza ER dosage to IR oxycodone: 9mg 10mg, 13.5 15, 18 20, 27 30, 36 40. That's what is listed on the Xtampza website and packaging.


----------



## Ignio

My current prescriptions. The Xanax is not a prescription though. Pfizer's alprazolam bars are not available as a prescription. We have different tablets that are produced by Pfizer and contain alprazolam. But not the bars. Even though there is a lot of fakes around it is easy to see that they are fakes. I haven't seen any fakes that are even close to resembling the real deal (of cause if I have bought bars that are very well made and also contain a benzo resembling the effects of alprazolam I would know that they are fakes )


----------



## Chris42393

My Sustanon 250 vials for my current cycle!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Get ripped 

I have once seen irl serostim I was shocked


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Before




After




Enough for the night and a wake and bake lol


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Ignio said:


> View attachment 12504View attachment 12510View attachment 12506View attachment 12507View attachment 12508View attachment 12509
> 
> My current prescriptions. The Xanax is not a prescription though. Pfizer's alprazolam bars are not available as a prescription. We have different tablets that are produced by Pfizer and contain alprazolam. But not the bars. Even though there is a lot of fakes around it is easy to see that they are fakes. I haven't seen any fakes that are even close to resembling the real deal (of cause if I have bought bars that are very well made and also contain a benzo resembling the effects of alprazolam I would know that they are fakes )


Lekker stash bud. We don't have xannas bars and only in tabs from 0.5mg to 1mg tabs. But they pharmacy grade and on RX so I know they good. I'm actually lucky having a pharmacies that if you know the right people working at the right time and I can almost get a anything under the counter if you know what I mean. But even my own benzo stock is running low.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Ignio said:


> View attachment 12504View attachment 12510View attachment 12506View attachment 12507View attachment 12508View attachment 12509
> 
> My current prescriptions. The Xanax is not a prescription though. Pfizer's alprazolam bars are not available as a prescription. We have different tablets that are produced by Pfizer and contain alprazolam. But not the bars. Even though there is a lot of fakes around it is easy to see that they are fakes. I haven't seen any fakes that are even close to resembling the real deal (of cause if I have bought bars that are very well made and also contain a benzo resembling the effects of alprazolam I would know that they are fakes )



You are honestly lucky if those bars have any benzos in them at all. I know exactly where they come from, only one darknet vendor sells them in fake Pfizer bottles, they are notoriously bad. They at least used to be etizolam but recently they are just random chemicals pressed into bar shape. If you can get them tested before taking them please do. I personally would not take those bars without a lab test. At best you will get etizolam in those bars though no alprazolam I would bet money on it. At worst they contain doxepin a random old antidepressant.

That oxy, nitrazepam, and clonazepam stash got me drooling tho. Real pharmas mate that's the ticket. Those Rivotril blisters the same ones I get on prescription too they come from Spain but get imported by a UK pharma company they just put a sticker on top of the blisters lol. Nice to have proper Roche Rivotril 2mg on script.

What is in the Sandoz 15mg blisters in the first pic?


----------



## CFC

hydroazuanacaine said:


> casual drug discussion like sharing stash pictures does do something toward harm reduction. it brings drug users to the site, where directly hr-related information and resources are disseminated.



Very nicely put hydro. I'm going to have to save this quote somewhere.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Opened black bags are different strains of kratom 1/4 keys. Other misc and forgot the fridge.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Wilson Wilson said:


> You are honestly lucky if those bars have any benzos in them at all. I know exactly where they come from, only one darknet vendor sells them in fake Pfizer bottles, they are notoriously bad. They at least used to be etizolam but recently they are just random chemicals pressed into bar shape. If you can get them tested before taking them please do. I personally would not take those bars without a lab test. At best you will get etizolam in those bars though no alprazolam I would bet money on it. At worst they contain doxepin a random old antidepressant.
> 
> That oxy, nitrazepam, and clonazepam stash got me drooling tho. Real pharmas mate that's the ticket. Those Rivotril blisters the same ones I get on prescription too they come from Spain but get imported by a UK pharma company they just put a sticker on top of the blisters lol. Nice to have proper Roche Rivotril 2mg on script.
> 
> What is in the Sandoz 15mg blisters in the first pic?


I'm lucky as I get all my med directly from the pharmacy, most without script but hey, wellcome to SA. But at least I know all news are legit lol


----------



## Chris42393

Captain.Heroin said:


> Get ripped
> 
> I have once seen irl serostim I was shocked


Haha no doubt, he's helped me a lot over the past few days (in PED). I'm sure the dude is huge haha


----------



## Wilson Wilson

CFC said:


> Very nicely put hydro. I'm going to have to save this quote somewhere.



I'd also argue pics can help with HR when it comes to things like Xanax presses where distinctive ones like the pic at the top of this page can easily be identified by anyone who is familiar with the DNMs. In his case those bars are notorious for containing random drugs depending on each batch and rarely contain alprazolam. So I've now warned him of this and encouraged him to get one tested if possible. That's definitely harm reduction.


----------



## Xorkoth

I got to add 2C-EF to my stash today, I'm fairly giddy about it.  I've actually added 6 psychedelics to my stash since I posted those pictures a few pages back, but I've been excited to try 2C-EF for well over a decade when the first few reports came out after a lovely old Bluelighter was the first to synth it.   Sounds like the holy grail of 2C-Xs from the few reports there are.



KingOfWessex said:


> If you have a stash then something isn't right.



How do you figure?  What if you like to use drugs sometimes and you don't want to have to find and buy them every single time you want to do them?


----------



## RoxyLife1978

Wilson Wilson said:


> You are honestly lucky if those bars have any benzos in them at all. I know exactly where they come from, only one darknet vendor sells them in fake Pfizer bottles, they are notoriously bad. They at least used to be etizolam but recently they are just random chemicals pressed into bar shape. If you can get them tested before taking them please do. I personally would not take those bars without a lab test. At best you will get etizolam in those bars though no alprazolam I would bet money on it. At worst they contain doxepin a random old antidepressant.
> 
> That oxy, nitrazepam, and clonazepam stash got me drooling tho. Real pharmas mate that's the ticket. Those Rivotril blisters the same ones I get on prescription too they come from Spain but get imported by a UK pharma company they just put a sticker on top of the blisters lol. Nice to have proper Roche Rivotril 2mg on script.
> 
> What is in the Sandoz 15mg blisters in the first pic?


I agree, with known fakes there is scary as hell. Here in the States there were fake bars that were out and they didn't even test positive for alprazolam in any of the 10000 pills tested. The one thing that they did test for was fentanyl, the news article said that some had 1mg while others were in the 8mg range. One kid was 16 and never did anything and supposedly one of his friends gave him one after a "stressful event". 
Now they are putting fentanyl in everything including coke, XTC, fake oxy, hydro and benzos. Damn ppl that don't care if they kill someone and they just want a quick dollar


----------



## Wilson Wilson

RoxyLife1978 said:


> I agree, with known fakes there is scary as hell. Here in the States there were fake bars that were out and they didn't even test positive for alprazolam in any of the 10000 pills tested. The one thing that they did test for was fentanyl, the news article said that some had 1mg while others were in the 8mg range. One kid was 16 and never did anything and supposedly one of his friends gave him one after a "stressful event".
> Now they are putting fentanyl in everything including coke, XTC, fake oxy, hydro and benzos. Damn ppl that don't care if they kill someone and they just want a quick dollar



It's scary as fuck. There was one single bar tested here in the UK that contained 10mg alprazolam. You read that right. No, not a typo.

Luckily we have a *free drug testing service* so whenever I get a new batch of bars I send one there before I take one. I have a solid reliable source and what he sells are 100% presses but they're always alprazolam. Got results back from my current batch and once again I am happy they contain real alprazolam. Doses vary between bars, a quarter of one feel like a half of another, but none are stupid high like 10mg I'd say the dose variance is more like 1-6mg. Not exactly great is it... but at least they're alprazolam.

Whenever possible I will buy the blister packed 1mg alprazolam brands like Ksalol which always come back as legit from the lab tests and the dose is bang on because it's actual pharma. But they're often out of stock since they gotta be diverted from legit pharma sources while bars can be pumped out in huge amounts from the lab.


----------



## Ignio

Wilson Wilson said:


> You are honestly lucky if those bars have any benzos in them at all. I know exactly where they come from, only one darknet vendor sells them in fake Pfizer bottles, they are notoriously bad. They at least used to be etizolam but recently they are just random chemicals pressed into bar shape. If you can get them tested before taking them please do. I personally would not take those bars without a lab test. At best you will get etizolam in those bars though no alprazolam I would bet money on it. At worst they contain doxepin a random old antidepressant.
> 
> That oxy, nitrazepam, and clonazepam stash got me drooling tho. Real pharmas mate that's the ticket. Those Rivotril blisters the same ones I get on prescription too they come from Spain but get imported by a UK pharma company they just put a sticker on top of the blisters lol. Nice to have proper Roche Rivotril 2mg on script.
> 
> What is in the Sandoz 15mg blisters in the first pic?



I sent the Xanax bars at the picture down to Energy Control last Monday. I haven't received the lab test yet. I almost never buy tablets that come loose and not in their original packing. However, when it comes to these 2 mg Xanax bars, I have bought more bars loose that actually contain alprazolam, than I have bought bars in packing that actually contain alprazolam. 
I haven't taken any the bars delivered in the packing on the picture, it is the first time I have bought bars in that exact packing. But I suspect that your guess are correct. They probably contain Etizolam. I know the seller pretty good and there is no doubt that he gets high from those bars. Etizolam is actually my favorite benzodiazepine (well, technically it is wrong to call Etizolam a benzodiazepine. Thienodiazepine would be correct). But as I haven't seen that packing before, I took my chances and bought 100 tablets to get them tested. But due to your statement, I no longer think that those are actually alprazolam.

The 15 mg Sandoz tablets is *Oxazepam*.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Good on you for getting them tested. So many people blindly trust any "bars" when they're notoriously unreliable these days. Even though I have trust in my supplier I still get each batch tested if I get bars, but I always try to get blistered 1mg alprazolam if possible, I've never had fakes of that.

If they're etizolam at least you've got a decent drug in there, I love etiz myself. But it's worth ruling out nasty shit like doxepin with a lab test. EC will also tell you what the dosage is like which is great, I'd be curious to know actually. I get most of my testing done at WEDINOS which is great because it's free and fast but they don't test dose.


----------



## Flashing Bean

About 1g of valley speed.  Fun stuff.


----------



## Sertürner

RoxyLife1978 said:


> I agree, with known fakes there is scary as hell. Here in the States there were fake bars that were out and they didn't even test positive for alprazolam in any of the 10000 pills tested. The one thing that they did test for was fentanyl, the news article said that some had 1mg while others were in the 8mg range. One kid was 16 and never did anything and supposedly one of his friends gave him one after a "stressful event".
> Now they are putting fentanyl in everything including coke, XTC, fake oxy, hydro and benzos. Damn ppl that don't care if they kill someone and they just want a quick dollar



There was a massive bust right down the street from me in San Antonio. I'll send the link. It was last year that they were shut down but this was one of the largest fake xanax/oxy/adderall manufacturers in the States. They had an operation in San Antonio, Houston, and had connections overseas to their suppliers.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjACegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw01B9W4tl8sphCZVYncXfWU[/URL]


----------



## Str8 Shewter

Ok so I’m new to a lot of this. I can send samples into these places and they’ll verify that it is indeed alp? Sorry if I asked this in the wrong area.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Str8 Shewter said:


> Ok so I’m new to a lot of this. I can send samples into these places and they’ll verify that it is indeed alp? Sorry if I asked this in the wrong area.



Yes. If you're in the UK you can send a sample into WEDINOS for free and get the active ingredients tested within a week. If you live elsewhere you can send off a sample to Energy Control who accept samples from around the world. They charge €60 (which can be paid with bitcoin for anonymity if you want) but they will test purity of powders or doses of pills as well as the active ingredients.


----------



## Wilson Wilson




----------



## axe battler

Nice stash Wilson. I remember getting the 1mg Pfizer Xanax "blue footballs" a while ago and they sure were effective!
Blew holes in my memory of course, but i have little self control with benzos.
I've also had the Galenika 2mg Rivotril which i was very fond of.
Also love zolpidem and the, my favourite, good ol' diazepam.
Never had much effect from lorazepam, despite being 100% legit. I suppose I had a very high tolerance at the time i was getting them. It'd be interesting to try them with my current tolerance.
Not sure I've had bromazepam, but I'd quite like to, as you can imagine!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Honestly I got very little out of oral lorazepam but a shot of it will KNOOOOCCCCK me out.  They were like "we're going to give you 1mg of lorazepam" and I don't remember 4-6 hours of my life.  I suspect they gave me like 10x more than whatever they claimed because of the way I was acting.


----------



## axe battler

Oh yeah I've heard IV 'Ativan' is a go to when someone needs to chill the fuck out immediately (think that's the medical term) if they're experiencing major anxiety or aggression.
I suppose it's uncommon in the benzo category, in that IV doses are considerably stronger than others. I've heard midazolam is a bit like this too. Ive never IV'd benzos, but I've taken both midazolam and lorazepam both orally.and sublingually, and found midazolam was nice, but too short acting, and lorazepam very mild even in 8-10mg doses (again, stupid tolerance at the time). I'd like to try.2-4mg lorazepam right now actually! Although id probably rather have 30mg diazepam or 2mg alprazolam.
They are an interesting family of chemicals, with very different effects profiles and durations.
Still really dying to try flunitrazepam and nimetezepam (spelling?? The ones popular in Asia as Happy 5's.)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I was dying and they were going to take my blood and play chemistry set to test what I told them.  I should have sued.  I am sure that doc is directly responsible for other people dying if I barely escaped w/ my life.

It wasn't a panic attack.  It wasn't a drug freak out.  I was having a life threatening adverse physiological reaction and if they didn't drug me when they did they'd have a corpse on their hands.

I only hope when that doc needs a shot their doc goes "oh I don't know" and they fucking die on the table.  I pray for it every day.  It was a terrifying feeling and I was cursing the doctors and screaming for benzos to save my life.  I was like I NEED THIS and they just ignored me for so long.  

I am all zen and can let this go.  A more mentally unstable person would buy a gun.  Thank god I have mental stability and have learned forgiveness for even the stupidest, most incompetent hateful doctors of all time.  Please go live your lives, have a bunch of pretty kids and bribe their way into USC.  Then when they're all snapchat addict failures and you are alone on your death bed while your kids wait for you to die for your money it'll be more worth it than me rushing you past all that suffering.  Fuck you doctor.  

Most doctors out here actually *care* I got like THE WORST ONE possible.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I like the pfizer brand more too, the alprazolam made by LPH seems much weirder. pfizer is in a court case and no pfizer meds are gonna be in the pharmacies no more, good thing that I stocked up on them but I don't use benzos much anyway.

for diazepam I usually get terapia and for clonazepam roche, for lorazepam I usually go with the "anxiar" brand, they are 25 pills per blister, 50 in a box.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

all alpraz brands tend to work well for me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think to pack it you do counter-clockwise to draw it in and then as you need to ash it and get the cherry to the top again you clockwise it

and you have to lean it a direction

if you're tripping it'll be a nightmare to use such a device but I could totes get the hang of this off downers but right now I'm failing like a noob and it's hilarious but I think 6th try I *finally* know how to fully operate it optimally.


----------



## axe battler

Captain.Heroin said:


> I was dying and they were going to take my blood and play chemistry set to test what I told them.  I should have sued.  I am sure that doc is directly responsible for other people dying if I barely escaped w/ my life.
> 
> It wasn't a panic attack.  It wasn't a drug freak out.  I was having a life threatening adverse physiological reaction and if they didn't drug me when they did they'd have a corpse on their hands.
> 
> I only hope when that doc needs a shot their doc goes "oh I don't know" and they fucking die on the table.  I pray for it every day.  It was a terrifying feeling and I was cursing the doctors and screaming for benzos to save my life.  I was like I NEED THIS and they just ignored me for so long.
> 
> I am all zen and can let this go.  A more mentally unstable person would buy a gun.  Thank god I have mental stability and have learned forgiveness for even the stupidest, most incompetent hateful doctors of all time.  Please go live your lives, have a bunch of pretty kids and bribe their way into USC.  Then when they're all snapchat addict failures and you are alone on your death bed while your kids wait for you to die for your money it'll be more worth it than me rushing you past all that suffering.  Fuck you doctor.
> 
> Most doctors out here actually *care* I got like THE WORST ONE possible.



Why were you in such mortal danger? And why did you need the shot? Benzo or alcohol withdrawal? Stimulant OD? Sounds frustrating and frightening as hell either way.

And what's this device you speak of? Think yiu may have posted in the wrong thread, Captain!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's a personal matter but imagine a life threatening condition (not anything you listed) I can explain in pm as I trust ya

twisty

i am baked af


----------



## Xorkoth

I find lorazepam to be very subtle, even for a benzo.  I find all benzos rather subtle unless I'm anxious, then the anxiety relief is quite noticeable.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Lorazepam I actually like especially combined with other benzos, it provides extra muscle relaxation and anxiety relief without too much impairment. Subtle absolutely but it has its place I think is underrated.

Bromazepam is really the shining star in that collection though no doubt. I love the stuff. It's like Valium and Xanax had a baby. Proper mashes you up and has strong muscle relaxation. I even prefer it to temazepam. Really really like it. Might even be the top of the list for me. Goes really well with opiates (again bad HR, but can't lie and say it doesn't feel good).

Ambien is nice as well but honestly I find it best to use as a straight sleeper. Like after a ket or 4-MMC sesh or still feeling residual stimulation from any upper, getting to sleep requires high doses of even alprazolam. But just 10mg zolpidem has me out like a light before I know it. Wonder drug.


----------



## axe battler

Wow. Bromazepam sounds great!

I must say I'm a fan of zolpidem recreationally, it's got a cool mild LSD visual edge to it at times. It's definitely fun for me.

I used to feel the way @Wilson Wilson does about zopiclone, not zolpidem, but then i acquired a taste for the sleepy relaxation and would like to just read for hours on them until i fell asleep.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Oh don't get me wrong I've had my fun staying up on it writing crazy weird shit going all "walrus" but I find it's not too recreational when the novelty wears off and functional use is so much more useful.

I like smoking weed on zops though, they don't knock me out unless I fight to stay awake like zolpidem does, so I can just chill on 'em and have a good whacked out time.

And bromazepam is seriously an amazing benzo. One of few I'd say has actual true recreational value in and of itself (not just anxiety relief).


----------



## davidee619

times like these


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Wotttt that would last me a long long mofo time like oh shit at least a year

Wottttt


----------



## axe battler

Fuck a duck that's a lot of tik tik!


----------



## Flashing Bean

Got some more "valley speed" better quality this time kept me through a shift and then some.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Damn I miss crystal.

Keep posting I'm getting high vicariously.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

^ lol

I don’t miss it.  But I know them feels.


----------



## KS78

Never had K in that form before. Only as powder or liquid. Cool though.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

These fancy time release ones proper have me fucking nodding all day! And I've got a tolerance too (a whole entire blister pack of those IR gives me just a mild high) so I'm extremely impressed. 

Figure nodding out while watching Drugstore Cowboy is a perfect combo.


----------



## leet




----------



## Captain.Heroin

KS78 said:


> Never had K in that form before. Only as powder or liquid. Cool though.


qft only had it as a powder


----------



## Wilson Wilson

I often get ketamine shards, they probably are broken down from rocks like that. Never had it as a full rock myself though.


----------



## Effect

Remaining of hopefully whats supposed to be an emergency 5mg diazepam stash. Hopefully that works out. 5mg diazepam aren't good for much else.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ball of the girl.


----------



## TumajNuri

Most photos display a stuff rather than a "stash"


----------



## Xorkoth

I displayed my entire stash some number of pages back.  I have added 6 or 7 psychedelics to it since.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TumajNuri said:


> Most photos display a stuff rather than a "stash"


to be fair most ppl w/ substantial stashes should be very careful when they post pics imho so I imagine a lot of people are too paranoid

I have a few pics of some goodies but I'm too high and depressed to post


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh but someone liked my post and that made my day so maybe i'll upload some of my pics... lets see what CAPTAIN HAS in his stash (only going to post stuff that's totally legal or already 100% consumed because massive paranoia)

ugh now i have to go and upload them all to imgur and post here *so don't give a fuck would rather be debating gun laws with liberals and the right* *SIGHHH*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok this first one is totes done and gone and is a very very very rare treat (I normally avoid this shit and its users like the plague because they're worse than cancer)


*NSFW*: 










I nsfw'd it in case it were to trigger anyone.  P.S. that kept me up for an additional 2 days after 1 day of no-stim awakeness and then I found a tiny bit left and had one additional shot later on.  Craziness.  I see what some of y'all put in a single shot and I'm like HOLY SHIT NOOOOO






this is what a dozen grams of good generic shatter looks like.  






the yellow ones (the blue ones tend to snap in half a bit better so I like them more but both are nice) just to show off (I hate to rub it in y'alls faces if y'all can't get the legit bars SORRY GUYS support your local Mexican meth dealers )

oh and I have another pic but it has a URL in it and I don't want to inadvertently "SOURCE" so I can't post it w/o some editing


----------



## 6am-64-14m

latest acquirement from doc... 270 x  300mg gabapentin. 6 refills. lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nice not bad


----------



## Xorkoth

Gabapentin is so nice.  I took some yesterday for my show I played, makes me fearless.  Almost as good as phenibut, in a somewhat different way.


----------



## negrogesic

Xorkoth said:


> Gabapentin is so nice.  I took some yesterday for my show I played, makes me fearless.  Almost as good as phenibut, in a somewhat different way.



Interesting...i've found that phenibut has profound music enhancing effects...allows for a more authentic performance when it comes to playing instruments (if not a bit hyper emotional). I can't recall offhand what music was like on gabapentin, but with lyrica the music itself was enhanced but its stupefying nature made performance worse (at least, at the doses i was taking).


----------



## Xorkoth

I like phenibut better than gabapentin but gabapentin is really nice too, and has music enhancement but not quite as much.  And phenibut reaches that magical fearless state at a level that produces less intoxication than reaching a similar level with gabapentin.  Phenibut is my favorite for playing shows, but I refuse to take it more than once a week so occasionally if I have 2 shows of note in the same week I will take gabapentin on the other one.


----------



## Wilson Wilson




----------



## Nightrider19

Got this half Friday night,
This has to last till 20th as I go away for a week and I might get coke if I’m lucky but it’s not my DOC
Only loaded up my pipe once since I got it and guess what happened...

I had it on my dresser and tapped the scoop a bit hard and it flung onto the carpet ohwell there is a first for everything. I walked out stunned and my mate said what.. and I told him and he goes come here ill give you some more then from his stash. Didn’t even have to touch my stash ??

I also found some sedatives in the drawer, I might give myself an early night one day.

??‍


----------



## Captain.Heroin

^dasitmane

that would easily last me like over a month holy shit so glad I don't have that myself LULZ


----------



## Nightrider19

Captain.Heroin said:


> ^dasitmane
> 
> that would easily last me like over a month holy shit so glad I don't have that myself LULZ


A month?really?
Im going to try make it last till next Tuesday and then have a week off it when I go away ??‍


----------



## Captain.Heroin

well i don't know how much that is but i'm assuming by eyeballing it you got an 8 ball

that shit would actually last me like 40-50 days


----------



## Nightrider19

Captain.Heroin said:


> that shit would actually last me like 40-50 days





Captain.Heroin said:


> well i don't know how much that is but i'm assuming by eyeballing it you got an 8 ball
> 
> that shit would actually last me like 40-50 days



It’s half a g with one scoop taken out for my pipe. I’m going well so far I was shouted Fri/Sat.

This lot is pretty clean been a few batches I’m not that fond of.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Nightrider19 said:


> It’s half a g with one scoop taken out for my pipe. I’m going well so far I was shouted Fri/Sat.
> 
> This lot is pretty clean been a few batches I’m not that fond of.


Lmao ok yeah I was way off.  Lol.  

So divide whatever I said by like 7 lol

Probably would make for a great week possibly less or more.  

I avoid like the plague and prefer single experience excursions.


----------



## Nightrider19

Captain.Heroin said:


> Lmao ok yeah I was way off.  Lol.
> 
> So divide whatever I said by like 7 lol
> 
> Probably would make for a great week possibly less or more.
> 
> I avoid like the plague and prefer single experience excursions.



I am hoping it’s gone by Thursday so I can use the weekend to get myself ready to go away


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Yeah I like when it's all gone too, I feel better coming off of it vs sobriety vs on it.  If you can believe that.


----------



## Nightrider19

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah I like when it's all gone too, I feel better coming off of it vs sobriety vs on it.  If you can believe that.



Isn’t it funny how that works!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yeah like I feel great afterwards like a week afterglow.  

MDMA = depression next day.  No medicinal effect for PTSD unless you count the four hour short lived highly artificial happiness sensation it can create at a HIGH dose.  

s-Ketamine = 1 day of afterglow.  Not a pleasant drug to take; forceful happiness (not artificial just forced) and I it's too sudden of a mood shift to take w/ you very long.  

Meth, 2c-_ perfect for severe depression, PTSD, and staving off suicidal thoughts for me.


----------



## Nightrider19

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah like I feel great afterwards like a week afterglow.
> 
> MDMA = depression next day.  No medicinal effect for PTSD unless you count the four hour short lived highly artificial happiness sensation it can create at a HIGH dose.
> 
> s-Ketamine = 1 day of afterglow.  Not a pleasant drug to take; forceful happiness (not artificial just forced) and I it's too sudden of a mood shift to take w/ you very long.
> 
> Meth, 2c-_ perfect for severe depression, PTSD, and staving off suicidal thoughts for me.


MDMA ... yeah rather avoid the MD hangover any day ?

Or Alcohol - oh the aggression the next day


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's not a hangover it literally is like depleted neurotransmitters.  if MA doesn't do that why should MDMA?  Sick.  Stupid drug.  Trash drug.  Just in my experience, sorry guys.  

Most people seem to get better effects from MDMA than MA.


----------



## Nightrider19

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's not a hangover it literally is like depleted neurotransmitters.  if MA doesn't do that why should MDMA?  Sick.  Stupid drug.  Trash drug.  Just in my experience, sorry guys.
> 
> Most people seem to get better effects from MDMA than MA.



Must be my Australian accent again.

We call MDMA - MD
And the day after I’m dying just like a hangover ?


----------



## phenethylo J

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah like I feel great afterwards like a week afterglow.
> 
> MDMA = depression next day.  No medicinal effect for PTSD unless you count the four hour short lived highly artificial happiness sensation it can create at a HIGH dose.
> 
> s-Ketamine = 1 day of afterglow.  Not a pleasant drug to take; forceful happiness (not artificial just forced) and I it's too sudden of a mood shift to take w/ you very long.
> 
> Meth, 2c-_ perfect for severe depression, PTSD, and staving off suicidal thoughts for me.



Found 2c-b was a far better anti depressant than ketamine. It gave a good lasting afterglow that'd reduce my need and desire to get high on anything and helped me break some bad habits I had in the past on the spot.


----------



## negrogesic

Wilson Wilson said:


>



As the old italian saying goes, "due compresse di oxicodone e una pedata al medico"


----------



## Nightrider19

Quick half for the weekend,
There was some bad product going around and I was really sceptical so luckily I didn’t have to pay for it.

Also didn’t look like a half compared to my last half but I never weighed that ?
I still think it’s less then I got last week then I obsessed over it .... as you do.


----------



## Flashing Bean

Good stuff?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

looks nice


----------



## schizopath

0.3g ket
0.6g speed
0.4g weed
1 ecstasy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh nice stuff


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Fuck Lord of the Flies. 

I'm Lord of the Downers.


----------



## ketoz

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

schizopath said:


> 0.3g ket
> 0.6g speed
> 0.4g weed
> 1 ecstasy



Gotta wipe down that table there Buddy


----------



## lyphetasx

I’ll play


----------



## axe battler

Urgh, i don't know why i come on this.thread when my stash is non existent!!! Graaaggh. Intentionally so though. Gonna stick to methadone script and beer with the odd big-dose-take-15ml-outta-the-rest-of-me-takehomes day for a treat. Getting too old and realising that the drugs so fucking work, but only for a few hours, then they make you worssssssseeeeaaaaanndddaaaahhhhh know ahll see your face agaaaaaaiiinnnnn.


----------



## Xorkoth

I should update my stash photos, I've added 6 new psychedelics since then.  Latest are methylallylescaline and 5-MeO-DMT.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Xorkoth said:


> 5-MeO-DMT



As a big fan of 4-AcO-DMT, how does it compare?

And yes everyone I know I can just google (or rather DDG) it but I like hearing individual experiences from the people here.


----------



## Xorkoth

Haven't tried it yet.  But from reports they're almost entirely dissimilar.  5-MeO-DMT is smoked and lasts for just like 15 minutes and by most accounts is about the most intense a drug is possible to get, instant obliteration of the ego.  Some reports say it causes chest pressure and it can be terrifying for some.  It's similar to DMT except more intense, and also not really visual.  Whereas 4-AcO-DMT is mushroom-like, an hours-long trip that is much less intense than DMT or 5-MeO-DMT.

I've wanted to one day try 5-MeO-DMT since I first read about it in like 2000 or something.  Never have though, I finally acquired some so at some point I'll try it.


----------



## Nightrider19

My half I just got,
I nearly took it back because said person was rude to me about payment so I said if you are I going to treat me like that I don’t want anything from you and I’ll bring it back.

It’s Monday it shouldn’t be like this and makes me realise I don’t want to be doing this anymore.

We had big seizures here in Aus the past two weeks so times are tough especially as it was in the town close to where I live but not quite there.

... I’m so reluctant to even keep it my mates pissed me off arghh


----------



## Sertürner




----------



## KS78

Turkish opium:
Very decent quality opium from Istanbul, TR. A 0,5 cm dia. ball (the size of the little ball in the pic.) is enough for a big guy to nod if he has very little or no tolarence to opiates or to keep him high nearly 24 hours . Very clean, classic opium high. Quite potent when vaporized too but much stronger and duration wise much longer when eaten.


.


----------



## andyturbo

Ok. Fine. I guess you could say I enjoy benzos but its NOT WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE! ?


----------



## Sertürner

andyturbo said:


> Ok. Fine. I guess you could say I enjoy benzos but its NOT WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE! ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 14419 View attachment 14420
> 
> View attachment 14421 View attachment 14422



Hey Andy it seems you're have a bit of a hoarding problem. I'm catching the next flight out of the US to come help you. Don't worry man you're gonna get the help you need! ?


----------



## andyturbo

Mr.Deeds said:


> Hey Andy it seems you're have a bit of a hoarding problem. I'm catching the next flight out of the US to come help you. Don't worry man you're gonna get the help you need! ?



Thanks so much that means the world! Got to love my dear American brothers and sisters!


----------



## Sertürner

andyturbo said:


> Thanks so much that means the world! Got to love my dear American brothers and sisters!



No problem, I love doing a good deed for the people who really need help. That's how I got my name ?


----------



## Effect




----------



## Nightrider19

Distributor did some fantastic artwork for me to show me the love. 

This should* last me till I go away in 5 days


----------



## andyturbo

Sucking that glass cock!


----------



## Nightrider19

andyturbo said:


> Sucking that glass cock!


I said I am surprised you didn’t draw a vagina, he said ohwell I tried but that was the first one I drew on and then it was right so you got an ugly dick


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Here's my picture of squat?‍


----------



## schizopath

The alt game is strong


----------



## Nightrider19

At least you know which bags mine ?


----------



## Wilson Wilson

andyturbo said:


> Ok. Fine. I guess you could say I enjoy benzos but its NOT WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE! ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 14419 View attachment 14420
> 
> View attachment 14421 View attachment 14422



You on some Drugstore Cowboy shit!


----------



## negrogesic

Nightrider19 said:


> At least you know which bags mine ?



I can't tell if that is meth or diamonds mined by the hardworking children of Sierra Leone


----------



## Nightrider19

L


negrogesic said:


> I can't if that is meth or diamonds mined by the hardworking children of Sierra Leone


little cunts could of at least found me a stone bigger than The Peace Diamond, ill get them to keep digging ??‍


----------



## jjwatt

hows it going? a little random but i need someone that is experienced and knowledge in crystal meth. If i am in the wrong place somebody please give me some pointers on where to check out. i am new to the forums so.

I am super green to meth use, i have used maybe 8 times. very little amounts at a time. a dime would last me 3 plus days.

so my question is 1: how can i tell without dosing that my product is A1? (i recently bought some and it looked like it had a little bitter taste but when i snorted it there was little to no burn which i know should be from the other times i have done some great product) i researched a little online and came to the conclusion it was probably an N-ISO. when i used that batch i didnt get any burn, barley got a boost of energy, no euphoria. i thought i was doing too little and ended up redosing several times until i OD on whatever it was which the absolute worst feeling ever. i have over amped on good meth and this was similar but not the same by far.

second question, since then i have a diffrent supplier. more trusty. but recently i got this batch that is doing the same thing. no euphoria, just feel wide awake. i took a break for about a week and came back to this batch so i know it cant be a tolerance thing. any information you could help me out with woukd be much appreciated. i want to be sure im not messing myself up too much.

**ALSO** I TESTED BOTH BATCHES WITH THE BLEACH TEST. THE ONE I HAD A HORRIBLE OUTCOME WITH THE PIECE DARTED ON TOP AND LEFT AN OILY RESIDUE AS ITS SUPPOSED TO BUT ALSO ALOT OF WHITE POWDERY LIQUID.. THE BATCH I HAVE NOW JUST DARTED AROUND THE TOP OF THE BLEACH AND LEFT AN OILY REIDUE. NO WHITE POWDERY STUFF LEFT... SO WHICH ONE WOULD BE RIGHT?

THANK YOU VERY MUCH> respectfully


----------



## Wilson Wilson

jjwatt said:


> hows it going? a little random but i need someone that is experienced and knowledge in crystal meth. If i am in the wrong place somebody please give me some pointers on where to check out. i am new to the forums so.
> 
> I am super green to meth use, i have used maybe 8 times. very little amounts at a time. a dime would last me 3 plus days.
> 
> so my question is 1: how can i tell without dosing that my product is A1? (i recently bought some and it looked like it had a little bitter taste but when i snorted it there was little to no burn which i know should be from the other times i have done some great product) i researched a little online and came to the conclusion it was probably an N-ISO. when i used that batch i didnt get any burn, barley got a boost of energy, no euphoria. i thought i was doing too little and ended up redosing several times until i OD on whatever it was which the absolute worst feeling ever. i have over amped on good meth and this was similar but not the same by far.
> 
> second question, since then i have a diffrent supplier. more trusty. but recently i got this batch that is doing the same thing. no euphoria, just feel wide awake. i took a break for about a week and came back to this batch so i know it cant be a tolerance thing. any information you could help me out with woukd be much appreciated. i want to be sure im not messing myself up too much.
> 
> **ALSO** I TESTED BOTH BATCHES WITH THE BLEACH TEST. THE ONE I HAD A HORRIBLE OUTCOME WITH THE PIECE DARTED ON TOP AND LEFT AN OILY RESIDUE AS ITS SUPPOSED TO BUT ALSO ALOT OF WHITE POWDERY LIQUID.. THE BATCH I HAVE NOW JUST DARTED AROUND THE TOP OF THE BLEACH AND LEFT AN OILY REIDUE. NO WHITE POWDERY STUFF LEFT... SO WHICH ONE WOULD BE RIGHT?
> 
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH> respectfully



Make a new thread in Other Drugs mate.


----------



## andyturbo

Nightrider19 said:


> L
> 
> little cunts could of at least found me a stone bigger than The Peace Diamond, ill get them to keep digging ??‍



Hey whats up you


----------



## Nightrider19

andyturbo said:


> Hey whats up you


Still waiting for my slaves to find me my 709ct diamond in Sierra Leone THATS WHATS UP NINTENDO


----------



## Wilson Wilson




----------



## Nightrider19

Look at me being a rebel ?

What are these like @kush407smoke?
I guess I’ll find out won’t I ??‍


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Speak to @Zopiclone bandit he loves the stuff.

It goes nice with weed imo.


----------



## Nightrider19

Wilson Wilson said:


> Speak to @Zopiclone bandit he loves the stuff.
> 
> It goes nice with weed imo.


I don't think weed is nice, but I appreciate that fine dining advice.


----------



## kush407smoke

Nightrider19 said:


> Look at me being a rebel ?
> 
> What are these like @kush407smoke?
> I guess I’ll find out won’t I ??‍


There like Ambien same family of drugs take 1-5 you sleep really good  take the whole bottle n you'll hallucinate I hallucinated there were little animals on my bed I had to take care of lol it was funny but that was on Ambien  should be similar


----------



## Nightrider19

kush407smoke said:


> There like Ambien same family of drugs take 1-5 you sleep really good  take the whole bottle n you'll hallucinate I hallucinated there were little animals on my bed I had to take care of lol it was funny but that was on Ambien  should be similar



I just want to sleep mate, not have Noah’s Ark on my bed.

These should last me 20-25 days, I will take one every 2-3 days to regulate a sleep pattern.

Wonder if I will get a new script Monday .... stay tuned folks


----------



## kush407smoke

Nightrider19 said:


> I just want to sleep mate, not have Noah’s Ark on my bed.
> 
> These should last me 20-25 days, I will take one every 2-3 days to regulate a sleep pattern.
> 
> Wonder if I will get a new script Monday .... stay tuned folks



Yra just take 1or 2 and yea I had Noah's ark on my bed lol what state do you live in


----------



## schizopath

+ few long drinks


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Niiiice my man.

Since it's a Friday I just snorted a Sandoz 80 myself, took some dex on top to balance it out, nice little Suburban Speedball haha.


----------



## schizopath

Nice dude.

I just popped 10mg valium and snorted 40mg for the starters. Then started cleaning my apartment lol.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

It is funny how oxy's mild stimulation legit makes you more productive. Then again I'm also on dex haha.


----------



## schizopath

It truly is. I just snorted 20mgs more washed all my dishes 
Gonna go biking and to a shop now


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Do you like me get the side effect where if you take too high of a dose oxy fucks up your sight and makes you see double? I need to close one eye just to see even slightly clearly. No problem when I'm monging out on the sofa but means I can't go anywhere without looking like a pisshead.


----------



## schizopath

No, I dont have that. I just start nodding harder haha. Pregabalin gives me double vision.


----------



## Effect

Different brands of 1&2mg clonazepam and 3 10mg diazepam.


----------



## c97521d9

Personal amount, just looks bulky


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Effect said:


>



What're those, clonazepam?


----------



## Effect

Wilson Wilson said:


> What're those, clonazepam?



Oh, I forgot to mention what they were in my haze of trying to find a new image hosting site.

Yes they are different brands of 1&2mg clonazepam other than the 3 blue Teva 10mg diazepam in the bottom right.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Nice. Clonazepam is a great benzo but I tend to find it's most useful as an anxiolytic and high doses tend to just cause blackouts while the 1-2mg range kills anxiety all day. I got a script for the 2mg's and tend to use it as prescribed for that reason. The Valium is nice to mong out with though. Just took some Xanax too which I'm starting to like more than I used to, since for some reason my brain now gives me a nice paradoxical reaction from alprazolam that makes me all buzzed and social like etizolam used to when I had easy access to that. And of course that's great for actual anxiety too.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Effect said:


> 3 blue Teva 10mg diazepam in the bottom right.


 I didn't recognize the rest but I saw those and I was like *drrrooooooll*

I get the 10mg TEVA from my dealer sometimes. They're my favorite.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Actavis diazepam are my favourite blues, but honestly the brands are the same anyways and I know it's placebo. Still when I see those Actavis blister packs I just can't wait to pop them Vallies out.


----------



## negrogesic

schizopath said:


> + few long drinks



I used to take 80mg of ambien then snort a bunch of methylphenidate so i could stay awake for the weirdness


----------



## schizopath

negrogesic said:


> I used to take 80mg of ambien then snort a bunch of methylphenidate so i could stay awake for the weirdness


I have had one script of zolpidem. Ended up taking all of them, 300mg, with 600mg of temazepam and alcohol...

Did the ambien do you good, since I dont even know what its like lol. Snorting methylphenidate tho


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Old pics of some good memories...


----------



## Snowy_Hell

I always end up making the ritual out of every use, especially if I have to bother preparing it first.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Man, is codeine just OTC over in the UK? Like you can get it without other active ingredients?


----------



## Sertürner

Cream Gravy? said:


> Man, is codeine just OTC over in the UK? Like you can get it without other active ingredients?



Yeah those lucky fuckers across the pond can get codeine like its ibuprofen.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^That's it. I'm fuckin' moving!


----------



## Xorkoth

In Canada you can get it OTC, too.


----------



## MomaDance

About 4g


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Cream Gravy? said:


> Man, is codeine just OTC over in the UK? Like you can get it without other active ingredients?



Codeine linctus has no other active ingredients but is becoming increasingly difficult to purchase nowadays sadly. Although it’s an OTC drug many pharmacies get cut off by wholesalers for ordering frequently which leads to them requiring prescriptions as store policy. All the chains do this and with supply being squeezed more even independent pharmacies are following suit now.

Stupid if you ask me because it directly lead to me using stronger opiates, I was happy with easy access to codeine, now that’s gone I’m up the ladder to oxy and now trying to stay off it.

Codeine with paracetamol or ibuprofen or dihydrocodeine with paracetamol remains very easy to obtain OTC though. Fucking cheap too if you buy generics.


----------



## Sertürner

Wilson Wilson said:


> Codeine linctus has no other active ingredients but is becoming increasingly difficult to purchase nowadays sadly. Although it’s an OTC drug many pharmacies get cut off by wholesalers for ordering frequently which leads to them requiring prescriptions as store policy. All the chains do this and with supply being squeezed more even independent pharmacies are following suit now.
> 
> Stupid if you ask me because it directly lead to me using stronger opiates, I was happy with easy access to codeine, now that’s gone I’m up the ladder to oxy and now trying to stay off it.
> 
> Codeine with paracetamol or ibuprofen or dihydrocodeine with paracetamol remains very easy to obtain OTC though. Fucking cheap too if you buy generics.



Across the pond we are not that lucky =( We have to get a prescription because codeine is a Schedule 3 substance (I think, it might be CIV, but I'm pretty sure it's a CIII). It requires a script from a doctor and nowadays it requires your throat to be so bad from Strep that its practically or literally bleeding from coughing just to get a bottle of 5mg/ml syrup WITH APAP and/or guaifenesin. The laws here are ridiculous.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

In both cases it seems like a kneejerk reaction to all the hype around “lean” stupid teenagers fucking it up for everyone else.


----------



## Sertürner

Got that right @Wilson Wilson  =/


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Boshed half my latest pickup before I had the time to take a photo haha:






Man I definitely get along with morphine more than oxy. Those few pills up there had me nodding for hours when 200mg+ of oxy doesn't and I didn't even try to bypass the time release on the morphine I just ate 'em. And the euphoria was far superior to snorted oxy to me.

And while oxy has me waking up groggy the next morning, morphine had me in a lovely afterglow.


----------



## Effect

^ Today's gift for a ride to a from the clinic from an older woman. She has kids my age.
--
Have more to upload that I need to reduce the size. This was just more today's goodie score. Also many might not have known that these 1mg Teva clonazepam are back after being gone for a couple years or so. 

Only difference is the know longer have a score in them for purposes of aiding in breaking into 2 × .5mg. These were my favorite back 3-4 years ago while I was living in Boston.


----------



## nznity

95%+ peruvian snowflake ❄ mehhhh those. crack rocks were ufffff xp


----------



## MomaDance

A portion of my stash:

Pfizer sealed xanax
Kasol xanax blisters
Rivotril blisters (Klonopin)


----------



## nznity

MomaDance said:


> A portion of my stash:
> 
> Pfizer sealed xanax
> Kasol xanax blisters
> Rivotril blisters (Klonopin)
> View attachment 15544


DANG, a bottle of 50 bars, awww man. wanna trade my eightball(3.5g) of almost as pure as it gets peruvian yay for ur bottle. of xannies? I'm jelly, can't. get those in my country anymore, only 1mg footballs, and they're expensive
besides that they only sell generic alprazolam 0.5mg meh that's for babies, you. got. the real. deal there, you lucky duck. ? ? ? ?


----------



## Mimic951

Wilson Wilson said:


> Do you like me get the side effect where if you take too high of a dose oxy fucks up your sight and makes you see double? I need to close one eye just to see even slightly clearly. No problem when I'm monging out on the sofa but means I can't go anywhere without looking like a pisshead.


That is my favorite feeling when I do Oxys!!! Omg I swear I just love it, I love it so much that I end up doing to much and spend a half a day asleep on my bathroom floor after throwing up what I ate for the day. Don’t be me?


----------



## Mimic951

Wilson Wilson said:


> In both cases it seems like a kneejerk reaction to all the hype around “lean” stupid teenagers fucking it up for everyone else.


Exactly


----------



## Wilson Wilson

MomaDance said:


> A portion of my stash:
> 
> Pfizer sealed xanax
> Kasol xanax blisters
> Rivotril blisters (Klonopin)
> View attachment 15544



I am incredibly jealous of this stash right now.


----------



## Effect

Few .5mg Qualitest clonazepam I grabbed earlier for the weekend.


----------



## marley is good

we do drugs for real


----------



## jose ribas da silva

mexican dutch king


----------



## jose ribas da silva

some bad quality weed


----------



## jose ribas da silva

oxazepam , french version


----------



## MomaDance

nznity said:


> DANG, a bottle of 50 bars, awww man. wanna trade my eightball(3.5g) of almost as pure as it gets peruvian yay for ur bottle. of xannies? I'm jelly, can't. get those in my country anymore, only 1mg footballs, and they're expensive
> besides that they only sell generic alprazolam 0.5mg meh that's for babies, you. got. the real. deal there, you lucky duck. ? ? ? ?



sure I’ll trade...


----------



## Xorkoth

jose ribas da silva said:


> some bad quality weed



Oh shit I haven't seen that brick weed since I was in high school.   I don't know if they even allow that into the US anymore...


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Xorkoth said:


> Oh shit I haven't seen that brick weed since I was in high school.   I don't know if they even allow that into the US anymore...


It was never 'allowed' silly, the Mexicans just kept sending it.

I used to get QPs of Mexican brick for like 150 in high school . So many disgusting blunts and joints smoked... my poor lungs. Found a centipede in one once lol.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

be happy to be privileged


----------



## Cream Gravy?

jose ribas da silva said:


> be happy to be privileged


Que?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

the privilege of having good weed available


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Ah. Hasn't been great around here where I am lately. Was better before neighboring state legalized. Once they legalized I think they send all the bottom shelf that doesn't sell to us, so prices are down but the bud reminds me more of my Mexi-brick days.

I just want hash really. The high is cleaner and different somehow.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I have two choices here, I can pay 2.2 reais (brazilian currency, 4 times less than dollar) in a gram of this brick weed. It is bad, but it is more or less strong, it smells good as well or, otherwise, I can pay 30 reais in a nice bud, which I cannot afford because i smoke too much


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^I feel you man. Moderation can be hard but a necessity when one isn't in a great financial place in life. Haven't bought weed recently myself because it costs too much/I smoke it too quick.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Yeah, two solutions left, cultivate or stop, both are out of my plans currently. I don't want to risk my skin by cultivating drugs and I cannot stop smoking because, errrrr, I cannot hehehe


----------



## Effect

Last night's score. Had to walk over the city line into Lynn a couple miles round trip, but was worth it for the price for sure.
[Both Actavis Brand]
-5 × 2mg clonazepam
-1 × 1mg alprazolam


----------



## 6dream

30 of the reschems I tested:


----------



## Effect

This mornings cop:

14 × 1mg clonazepam


----------



## GENGAR

My stash is empty now hahaha


----------



## GENGAR

Effect said:


> View attachment 15909
> 
> This mornings cop:
> 
> 14 × 1mg clonazepam


Ha I got a script of 90 beat that


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Your doctor must like you mine booted me off xanax and told me to look into a different doctor.


----------



## GENGAR

Yikes sounds like an ass of a doctor


----------



## Effect

GENGAR said:


> Ha I got a script of 90 beat that


 Wish I could my man, believe me. I hate playing the street copping game for benzos.


----------



## GENGAR

Effect said:


> Wish I could my man, believe me. I hate playing the street copping game for benzos.


Is clonazapam your drug of choice?


----------



## Effect

GENGAR said:


> Is clonazapam your drug of choice?


 Opioids are (particularly when mixed with IV cocaine, but since being on methadone and having low income, benzos and alcohol are currently my most used. And cannabis of course.


----------



## ketoz

Wilson Wilson said:


> Old pics of some good memories...



Probably one of the best stash I've seen so far.
Those morphine oral solution must be priceless I've ne come across any.
And some k on the top
Nice


----------



## GENGAR

God got enough drugs posted here to serve four life sentences


----------



## Wilson Wilson

ketoz said:


> Probably one of the best stash I've seen so far.
> Those morphine oral solution must be priceless I've ne come across any.
> And some k on the top
> Nice



Cheers mate, yeah those were gooood fucking times. Had easily ~500 pills of various benzos at any one time and was getting DHC and morphine in every month. I prefer morphine to oxy so that was always my DOC for opiates. And naturally a bit of ket, acid, and MDMA makes an appearance for a weekend sesh.

I also have a giant script for Dexedrine that I don't bother photographing because I don't really count scripted meds under my "stash" but I've had that for years and it's very useful shit.

As for my current stash, most recent pickup was a nice Xanax haul in the form of generic Ksalol brand alprazolam 1mg:


----------



## scatterday

Current Stash, Still a work in progress. 

1x Red Youtube
1x White UPS
1x Orange Tesla
1x Bottle Kalma bars (Pharmaceutical Alprazolam)
2x Oxycontin 15mg modified release
2x Oxycontin 20mg modified release
Few tiny nugs of sativa
Small zip lock bag MDMA
Raw testosterone enanthate and a bunch of other raw PED's
Small portion of my Kratom stash

Apologies for the crappy picture, The device I used usually takes really good pictures not sure what's happening..


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Oh yeah speaking of MDMA I still have some of those Laugh Now Cry Later pills as well as an iPhone X pill and I think a couple M&M's pills too. The M&M's are Q-Dance, not sure about the rest, they're all proper good though. The LNCL always have me in the relaxed kinda roll where I wanna mong out and play chill music and only a minor comedown. Perfect.


----------



## Xorkoth

I should post an update... I have filled and labeled like 10 more vials since my last pictures.  Including MXPr.


----------



## nznity

340 mg of pure morphine hydrochloride solution ready for IV/IM ampoules, although it would be a sin to IM these. IV or die, the rush is unbelievable. xp
Edith there's also 4 2mg Clonazepam pills as well hehe.


----------



## nznity

that's how 100mg of morphine looks like ready to shoot in a 5 ML rig, i do the whole shot at once. Lovely rush guaranteed. 
Here's an ampoule so u can see also.


----------



## nznity

7 20 mg oxys old formula and 4 10 mg generic Diazepam from my beautiful country, Perú .


----------



## nznity

This is the blister where the oxys came in happy


----------



## nznity

jose ribas da silva said:


> some bad quality weed


the fuck is that man, looks like horse shit literally.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

That (or even worse) is what I am smoking all the days, God does not love me = /


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Xorkoth said:


> I should post an update... I have filled and labeled like 10 more vials since my last pictures.  Including MXPr.



Holy shit, I am struggling to find a good source for MDMA ... I am asking the gods, why so many inequalities around the world. .


----------



## Cream Gravy?

This thread always has me jonesing for downers. BRB, gonna take some Etiz -_-


----------



## negrogesic

This thread is way better than that "lets compare boners" nudie thread


----------



## Xorkoth

Drug porn is where it's at.

Oh yeah, let's see them pills...


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I filled a 2 dram vial with 5g etizolam and it filled perfectly all the way to the top. It looks sooooo pretty. Even my wife commented on how nice it looked lol


----------



## negrogesic

Ive got an interesting stash, and though its all mostly legal RC's i am not using a VPN so im hesitant to post.

But check out the psychotria colorata I recently imported from Ghana (West Africa). This is a very uncommon and difficult to obtain plant.

It possesses somewhat potent opioid and NMDA antagonist properties. Haven't tried it yet, but I think I might soak it in high proof alcohol for a few days to kill any pathogens it could have (it is afterall directly imported from a farm in Ghana). The active alkaloid is called hodgkinsine, which is an opioid and NMDA antagonist. It also contains psychotridine which is an NMDA antagonist without opioidergic properties.

Might do an extraction and see what I get. It would be nice to get the hodgkinsine quantified by a lab, but I can't find a lab that had the necessary hogkinsine reference samples to do the analysis.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

African nature never ceases to amaze me.

I don't understand how ball pythons live there. Mine's so stupid and squeamish, bless her little heart.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I should post an update... I have filled and labeled like 10 more vials since my last pictures.  Including MXPr.


Do you think of it as a collection, compulsion, obsession, passive hobby, all of the above?  Just curious. 

The most into that I got was I had a benzo collection, at least 1 pill of 8 or 9 different kinds if I remember correctly.


----------



## Xorkoth

It's somewhat of an obsession, mostly an intense interest in psychedelics.  And also a desire to sample and write reports for as many psyxchedelics as I can, and to be among the first to try things that are in the families of well-known and well-tested psychedelics (for example, DOF, DOiP, DOET and DOPr... DOET, DOC, DOM, DOI and DOB have all been used since the 60s and some in research even before that... there's no reason to think that other alkyl and halogenated DOXs would suddenly become much more dangerous).

It is kind of an obsession... I guess like collectingf anything can be for people.  I will say I get a lot of good feelings and satisfaction from just looking at all those nicely labeled vials full of psychedelic powders.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

negrogesic said:


> This thread is way better than that "lets compare boners" nudie thread



my dick is there so that it is attractive, btw there are two pictures


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I look at my collection as an obsession/prepper style thing. I always assume I won't be able to get any more of a drug once I buy it once, so I always buy the max amount I can every time. Many times I've lost connections so the logic seems sound.

I also just love collecting though. Stamps and coins as a kid, drugs, vinyl, and movies as an adult. Oh and old school video game gear, collect that too. I want to collect a classic car. My Miata is only 5 years from being there so maybe I just need to wait lol.


----------



## nznity

2 grams of MDMA.


----------



## leworthy

nznity said:


> 2 grams of MDMA.


How was it? I have always been under the impression that the darker in colour it is the better...


----------



## Xorkoth

100% pure MDMA is clear crystals.


----------



## negrogesic

jose ribas da silva said:


> my dick is there so that it is attractive, btw there are two pictures



talvez espere até você chegar na praia antes de tirar seu pau, companheiro


----------



## leworthy

C


negrogesic said:


> talvez espere até você chegar na praia antes de tirar seu pau, companheiro


Cool


----------



## aspiringchemist

Cream Gravy? said:


> I look at my collection as an obsession/prepper style thing. I always assume I won't be able to get any more of a drug once I buy it once, so I always buy the max amount I can every time. Many times I've lost connections so the logic seems sound.
> 
> I also just love collecting though. Stamps and coins as a kid, drugs, vinyl, and movies as an adult. Oh and old school video game gear, collect that too. I want to collect a classic car. My Miata is only 5 years from being there so maybe I just need to wait lol.



I'm with you 100% on the collection being a prepper type thing and operate under the assumption this will be my last opportunity. With that said, I know theres a lot of threads about storing LSD liquid (alcohol suspension) but never does there seem to be a consensus.
Is long term storage of liquid LSD possible? Suspended in alcohol, in amber vial, wrapped in foil, placed in an airtight bag and the bag within a mason jar, within a larger glass container stored in the fridge. Thus theoretically out of light, heat, and away from moisture. Maybe Xorkoth has some input on this one?

Thanks!


----------



## KS78

A few grams of very good quality opium. Very sticky and very soft; it's a new batch which is very dark brown, nearly black. The taste is unbelievably bitter. Hard to vaporize using a red hot metal because it drips very easily so chasing it on a foil is much easier.


----------



## Xorkoth

aspiringchemist said:


> Is long term storage of liquid LSD possible? Suspended in alcohol, in amber vial, wrapped in foil, placed in an airtight bag and the bag within a mason jar, within a larger glass container stored in the fridge. Thus theoretically out of light, heat, and away from moisture. Maybe Xorkoth has some input on this one?



Yes, but you should store it dry.  In the freezer in am amber vial, in a container with dessicant, and always wait until it raises to room temperature before opening it (to avoid the temperature differential causing condensation when opened).  What I did was bought a vacuum sealer and sealed lots of 10 blotters and put them in a box in the freezer.  It will last for a long time that way, not exactly sure how long but a lifetime as far as I can tell.


----------



## negrogesic

KS78 said:


> A few grams of very good quality opium. Very sticky and very soft; it's a new batch which is very dark brown, nearly black. The taste is unbelievably bitter. Hard to vaporize using a red hot metal because it drips very easily so chasing it on a foil is much easier.View attachment 16396



Wow, what country are you from?


----------



## KS78

negrogesic said:


> Wow, what country are you from?


I'm from Istanbul, TR.


----------



## schizopath

Didnt even remember ordering oxys...


----------



## aspiringchemist

Xorkoth said:


> Yes, but you should store it dry.  In the freezer in am amber vial, in a container with dessicant, and always wait until it raises to room temperature before opening it (to avoid the temperature differential causing condensation when opened).  What I did was bought a vacuum sealer and sealed lots of 10 blotters and put them in a box in the freezer.  It will last for a long time that way, not exactly sure how long but a lifetime as far as I can tell.



Hey man, thanks for your input and the tip about letting it come to room temp, I always follow that protocol. 
Let's say the vials have already been stored in the way you and I both mentioned (amber glass, fridge/freezer) though suspended in liquid, not on blotter. When you say dry storage do you mean dropping onto a medium from the vial for storage?
Or at this point would it be best to leave it as is?


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah I mean removing the liquid element since pretty much all drugs break down quicker in liquid.  So dropping it onto something (but you would want to make sure what you dropped it onto isn't chlorinated... a lot of paper/card stock is).  However I believe when people make liquid vials, there is something added to preserve the LSD.  So in reality you're probably fine.  Actually I believe some vials of Delysid (the original Sandoz  Pharmaceuticals LSD) vials still exist from the 50s/early 60s, and they're in liquid and are still potent.  Forgot about that.


----------



## aspiringchemist

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah I mean removing the liquid element since pretty much all drugs break down quicker in liquid.  So dropping it onto something (but you would want to make sure what you dropped it onto isn't chlorinated... a lot of paper/card stock is).  However I believe when people make liquid vials, there is something added to preserve the LSD.  So in reality you're probably fine.  Actually I believe some vials of Delysid (the original Sandoz  Pharmaceuticals LSD) vials still exist from the 50s/early 60s, and they're in liquid and are still potent.  Forgot about that.



Right on, "removing the liquid element" makes sense. I typically use sugar cubes and will lay some for use and store in the same manner, though separately for ease. 

I didn't know that a lot of paper and cardstock can be chlorinated; never would have crossed my mind. Thanks for that tip! 

I'm no expert on this topic by any means but I believe the correct solution is a 50/50 ethanol to H20 (dechlorinated) which aids in stabilization of the compound but Idk for sure. 

The only report of sandoz lsd being found active decades later that I have read was posted on erowid (I believe) and thr compound was in crystal form. Good to know old liquid was found potent as well. 

Appreciate your input :giggle:


----------



## Xorkoth

It's possible I am wrong about the liquid, read that Delysid was found active and assumed it was liquid as that is the only form I have seen it in.  I couldn't say for sure.

Definitely in general, storing chemicals dry increases shelf life substantially.


----------



## nznity

leworthy said:


> How was it? I have always been under the impression that the darker in colour it is the better...


sublime, no comedown.


----------



## aspiringchemist

Xorkoth said:


> Definitely in general, storing chemicals dry increases shelf life substantially.



Appreciate the info. Dey storage being preferable makes sense. Interestingly, and for the sake of conversation I'll say Shulgin wrote the following in TIHKAL with regards to LSD stability -

 "As a salt, in water, cold, and free from air and light exposure, it is stable indefinitely."  

This is the one piece of info that gives me hope for indefinite stability of lsd in liquid solution.


----------



## negrogesic

So i ordered some poppy seeds that were described as being "super dirty, unwashed". This shit is like 20% pods, i am not even sure how to prepare this without removing the pod material and preparing it separately. Its funny cause I was about to cancel the order thinking it was gonna be weak as shit.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

p.s. morphine orally sucks for reinforcement/addictive behavior routines.  not like any of that matters to someone just trying to have a good time though, enjoy brother 

looks interesting

I would post some of the pills I have but I am... for lack of a better words... cynical and indifferent toward my own joy and misery, and only partake in others' enjoyment of my misery.  Nothing else seems proper. 

oh hello it's time travelling captain heroin I can 

A take pictures of a benzo and make a witty caption, take some relax feel good do stuff and wake up with a weaker yet intact memory
B keep drinking and remain ignominious
C listen to death metal in real life and do both (beer and benzos) and scream at absolutely nothing in particular but for the sheer of enjoyment of it
D reject everything including acceptance and peace out of hard cynicism and seek a calm indifference whilst continually suffering

This bronze. Yes, now's the moment; I'm looking at this thing on the mantelpiece, and I understand that I'm in hell. I tell you, everything's been thought out beforehand. They knew I'd stand at the fireplace stroking this thing of bronze, with all those eyes intent on me. Devouring me. What? Only two of you? I thought there were more; many more. So, this is hell. I'd never have believed it. You remember all we were told about the torture-chambers, the fire and brimstone, the "burning marl." Old wives' tales! There's no need for red-hot pokers. Hell is—other people!


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> p.s. morphine orally sucks for reinforcement/addictive behavior routines.  not like any of that matters to someone just trying to have a good time though, enjoy brother
> 
> looks interesting
> 
> I would post some of the pills I have but I am... for lack of a better words... cynical and indifferent toward my own joy and misery, and only partake in others' enjoyment of my misery.  Nothing else seems proper.
> 
> oh hello it's time travelling captain heroin I can
> 
> A take pictures of a benzo and make a witty caption, take some relax feel good do stuff and wake up with a weaker yet intact memory
> B keep drinking and remain ignominious
> C listen to death metal in real life and do both (beer and benzos) and scream at absolutely nothing in particular but for the sheer of enjoyment of it
> D reject everything including acceptance and peace out of hard cynicism and seek a calm indifference whilst continually suffering
> 
> This bronze. Yes, now's the moment; I'm looking at this thing on the mantelpiece, and I understand that I'm in hell. I tell you, everything's been thought out beforehand. They knew I'd stand at the fireplace stroking this thing of bronze, with all those eyes intent on me. Devouring me. What? Only two of you? I thought there were more; many more. So, this is hell. I'd never have believed it. You remember all we were told about the torture-chambers, the fire and brimstone, the "burning marl." Old wives' tales! There's no need for red-hot pokers. Hell is—other people!



It's Friday, in Brazil, thirty fucking eight degrees (Celsius), I am very anxious and depressed, should I do some lines? It's very hot, I can take an infinity of benzos and sleep throughout the day or do some lines and get even more anxious because of the whether and because is afternoon and there is nothing to do for fun, till night I will be too fucked up to try to get lucky. I think I will stay smoking weed till night, hopefully something happens.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> It's Friday, in Brazil, thirty fucking eight degrees (Celsius), I am very anxious and depressed, should I do some lines? It's very hot, I can take an infinity of benzos and sleep throughout the day or do some lines and get even more anxious because of the whether and because is afternoon and there is nothing to do for fun, till night I will be too fucked up to try to get lucky. I think I will stay smoking weed till night, hopefully something happens.


wow literally 100 f

bro it's been 100-110 (southeast USA summer days) during my childhood

and global warming is real and no one wants to believe it, it's so sickening.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

honestly if you're anxious don't do cocaine that'll just make it worse, take a benzo, smoke pot and enjoy  or just pot if you can.   i'm doing beers and dabs today.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> wow literally 100 f
> 
> bro it's been 100-110 (southeast USA summer days) during my childhood
> 
> and global warming is real and no one wants to believe it, it's so sickening.



I agree, global warming is here, for we all see. I live in a mountain region so that in general the weather is fresh but in the last years things are a bit crazy. Today is suffocating… last winter, in my city, the temperatures were too cold for Brazil, zero degrees (C), thermal sensations about -5 or -8. I have never seen these types of temperatures in Brazil, first time in my life.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> honestly if you're anxious don't do cocaine that'll just make it worse, take a benzo, smoke pot and enjoy  or just pot if you can.   i'm doing beers and dabs today.



I want to hang out tonight, I cannot take a benzo or drink now, only weed, sober life is the new fashion over here  I want to kick this fucking depression out, but most of times she kicks me. =/


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Some of my pills, alprazolam, quetiapine, oxazepam. I have also clonazepam and diazepam, which I have borrowed to my mother ^^


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> global warming is real and no one wants to believe it, it's so sickening.



I think most people see it and agree, there are just some really vocal people in the USA that deny it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

love alprazolam GENERICO :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I think most people see it and agree


Actively disagree; people do not care. 

[continually ranting about inappropriate diatribe mentioned below... i am an idiot and went on a CEP rant THIS IS NOT CEP CAPTAIN WAKE UP CAPTAIN YOU NEED TO WAKE THE FUCK UP god I did too many drugs in my 20's]


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> Actively disagree; people do not care.
> 
> [snip]






the problem are the corporations, it is necessary governmental measures but the corporations fund the election campaigns so that it is not gonna happen


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> View attachment 16797
> 
> the problem are the corporations, it is necessary governmental measures but the corporations fund the election campaigns so that it is not gonna happen



[inappropriate diatribe]


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> [inappropriate diatribe]



I think you misunderstood my point, I will give you a practical example, it does not matter whether I separate my trash at home if the government does not offer a way to recycle it or to collect it in a proper manner. I cannot transform a matter into another matter by myself


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I think you misunderstood my point, I will give you a practical example, it does not matter whether I separate my trash at home if the government does not offer a way to recycle it or to collect it in a proper manner. I cannot transform a matter into another matter by myself


...then I probably did, and I apologize sincerely.  

It probably went way over my head because I'm an idiot, I still don't get it and I'll assume you were correct 

(a lot of things allude me)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh fuck I thought I was in CEP... I think I'm still hazy or something I gotta edit some shit

this is DRUG CULTURE so I'll post pics or stfu I guess?  OH I KNOW WHAT I'LL POST

ok so i have this AMAZING SHATTER product and if they don't have more when I try to reup I'll literally cry because IT IS SO GOOD and I'll post, but I can't post pics of anything BUT the shatter product itself on the wax paper or whatever because it would be a REALLY bad idea for reasons I won't get into here


----------



## Effect

Teva 1mg Clonazepam
Actavis 1mg Alprazolam

Unfortunately this was from a few days ago and the stash has a good ole dent in it


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I want to see the device @Captain.Heroin smokes out of.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

A true brazilian beer, see this density, despite it, it is a very soft IPA, 4 % of alcohol, what a taste


----------



## schizopath

0.5g of hash, 4,8g of speed and 0.3g of heroin.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> 0.5g of hash, 4,8g of speed and 0.5g of heroin.
> View attachment 16853



Looks like someone will be burning the Finland's ice these days


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> Looks like someone will be burning the Finland's ice these days


When they finally find my corpse theyre gonna have hard time deciding which pagan deity this person was possessed by


----------



## negrogesic

schizopath said:


> 0.5g of hash, 4,8g of speed and 0.3g of heroin.
> View attachment 16853



Nice choice on the recyclable bags!


----------



## KS78

Opium (not as potent as the last batch).


----------



## Wilson Wilson

negrogesic said:


> Nice choice on the recyclable bags!


----------



## Xorkoth

Haha wow, how thoughtful!


----------



## Xorkoth

I decided to post an update since I've gotten a lot of additions to my collection since last time I posted pictures.  About half through trades and half through orders.  The first image has everything new, but focuses on the front row (tryptamines), and the second image has the back row.











3rd from the left is methylallylescaline (MAL).  Also the 2C-EF is, unfortunately, not really 2C-EF, but a blend of 2C-C, 2C-T-2 and 2C-T-7.  But really quality in terms of effects.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

SALVIA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I want to see the device @Captain.Heroin smokes out of.


oh?  I didn't hear this for some reason.  I was coming down really hard like not fun.  

I'll show you a close up


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

Some of the best quality heroin I've had in some time.
I'm UK based & it's is Afghan #3 on the Jimmy.
The can is K cider too (8% 500ml can) I'd drank way too many yesterday & that was what was left over, well I had one cracked & drank it while I was smoking.

But yeah that gear is banging, I'm quite used to heroin & have been for over 15 years but this stuff is of a very high quality, I could feel it after the first line. My mate had a crank & as he pulled his works out he said to me "XXXX this is really good gear" so I knew it was gonna be something special as he uses weight on a daily basis.


----------



## negrogesic

Here is some perspective on the size of these psychotria colorata leafs I imported from the jungles of West Africa. I am a little afraid to chew one of these up (apparently it works like chewing fresh kratom leaves). It contains opioid and NMDA-antagonist alkaloids and I can find nothing on how this is dosed. I have a large amount. Wonder what kind of exotic jungle disease is lurking on these bad boys. Maybe an ebola infected bat shit on one of these and I'll be the index case (or "patient zero") for a new ebola outbreak on the west coast of the USA. 





The plant is actually native to the jungles of brazil, but not surprisingly, grows well in Africa. 



> An ethnopharmacological survey showed that home remedies prepared with flowers and fruits of Psychotria colorata are used by Amazonian peasants as pain killers. Psychopharmacological in vivo evaluation of alkaloids obtained from leaves and flowers of this species showed a marked dose-dependent naloxone-reversible analgesic activity, therefore suggesting an opioid-like pharmacological profile. This paper reports an inhibitory effect ofP. colorata flower alkaloids on [3H]naloxone binding in rat striata as well as a decrease in adenylate cyclase basal activity. The alkaloids did not affect [3H] GMP-PNP binding. These findings provide a neurochemical basis for the opioid-like activity previously detected in vivo and point toPsychotria alkaloids as a potential source of new bioactive opiate derivatives.


----------



## Xorkoth

That's super interesting, opioid + NMDA antagonism?


----------



## negrogesic

Yes. Supposedly it is quite strong. More sedating than krstom and pure opioid like with a dreamy like character from the NMDA antagonism. 

Im drying a few hundred grams in a dehydrator as we speak. Anyone down to test, ill send a leaf at no cost (USA) for those down to sample and write up their experiences. Id love to create some experience reports. Hope this isnt sourcing, i mean its free, nor is it illegal anywhere in the world, im just curious about peoples experiences with the extremely obscure plant since you cant find shit on it.




upload image


----------



## schizopath

negrogesic said:


> upload image


Wanna send to Finland? I would pay for it.


----------



## negrogesic

schizopath said:


> Wanna send to Finland? I would pay for it.



Its not for sale (I am NOT selling it) but i would send for free in exchange for experience reports. How much would it cost me to ship to Finland? I specified US cause i was just gonna send via regular mail with just a stamp so it would be cheap for me to send out.


----------



## schizopath

negrogesic said:


> Its not for sale but i would send for free in exchange for experience reports. How much would it cost me to ship to Finland?


Yeah, I would write a report.  Im interesting since it had also nmda properties.

It would also likely get pass through the fascist customs.


----------



## negrogesic

Here is one report:



> Tried about a 1 gram with water on an empty stomach.
> 
> 28 minutes in: A wave moves across my entire body and slowly builds up to my head.
> 
> 1 hour: Feeling no stress or anxiety just strong but smooth feeling all over. Playing some music and feel very at peace like I'm in the ocean.
> 
> 1:34 minutes in: Seems to be peaking still feeling great and focused. Hard to compare this to kratom. I tend to get anxiety issues from kratom especially any extracts or strains with high mge.
> 
> 4 hours: Still feeling great things are alittle slowed down now. Decide to go for a walk by the park. Wondering how hard it would be to grow here. Everything stands out more. Colors seem more vivid.
> 
> 6 hours: Feeling the waves slowly die down. No real crash just a slow fade.
> 
> 24 hours: Tempted to take more but I'm going to wait a few more days before doing again.
> 
> I ending liking it more than kratom or akumma or tianeptine so far but I'll have to try higher doses and longer to get a real feel for it.



I have about 1kg of fresh leaf, and a few hundred grams of dried powder. Overkill i know. 

Note again this is not for sale! But i will send small quantities to preferably US researchers. All risks are your own.


----------



## schizopath

negrogesic said:


> Here is one report:
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 1kg of fresh leaf, and a few hundred grams of dried powder. Overkill i know.
> 
> Note again this is not for sale! But i will send small quantities to preferably US researchers. All risks are your own.


No, not buying. I would pay for the post costs. If you are willing to send to Finland I would write an detailed report. Have always been interested in trying all the drugs


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Wilson Wilson said:


> View attachment 17041



in brazil cocaine is in general sold like that, in microcentrifuge tubes. It is good that is easy to transport and do lines in bars etc


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Might be posting a couple ounces of meth next week, if it's okay with the MODS?


----------



## Tubbs

I blame @madness00 for this.... wholeheartedly....


----------



## MonkeysOnEcstacy

madness00 said:


> Might be posting a couple ounces of meth next week, if it's okay with the MODS?


It's certainly ok with the @Damien 's


----------



## axe battler

I'm so jealous of you yanks with your meth. I got some on the dark net and I'm supplementing with crack unfortunately, which isn't as good IMO


----------



## negrogesic

Tubbs said:


> I blame @madness00 for this.... wholeheartedly....
> 
> View attachment 17439



My main concern is how short you cut your fingernail.

Also that appears to be cocaine, or a weird looking chunk of crank.


----------



## negrogesic

madness00 said:


> Might be posting a couple ounces of meth next week, if it's okay with the MODS?



Hope you got your VPN on when you do it. What are you doing with a couple z's of meth?


----------



## Tubbs

It's several dense chunks of meth, and a bad picture with flash on. And the fingernails aren't cut..... those are known as mechanics hands.....


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

negrogesic said:


> Hope you got your VPN on when you do it. What are you doing with a couple z's of meth?



Stocking up dude you think I share my shit? Back up but thanks for the tip.


----------



## Zonxx

think i took this photo earlier this month, or may have been last month, dunno but its about half of my bags. ohhh id kill to have a couple right now.
but i'm not going to share my rx medications because those are never or very very very rarely ever used recreationally, oh how i wish there'd be a time where id be able to take a painkiller just to take one again in my life.


----------



## Phobos

Zonxx said:


> think i took this photo earlier this month, or may have been last month, dunno but its about half of my bags. ohhh id kill to have a couple right now.
> but i'm not going to share my rx medications because those are never or very very very rarely ever used recreationally, oh how i wish there'd be a time where id be able to take a painkiller just to take one again in my life.


The white clumps are coke I assume? 
What are the blueish crystals?


----------



## Zonxx

Phobos said:


> The white clumps are coke I assume?
> What are the blueish crystals?


just bags, blue bags m8 but ye, theyre all bags with rocks, each bag is alittle over a half gram, but i'd smoked alittle more than half my bags by that point already, i tend to blow throw more than half my stuff during the first week or two of the month and pick at em whenever i feel like it through the month, but i've been cutting down on my stims somewhat lately, suffered some stim wd a week ago that has never been so bad tbh


----------



## phenethylo J

jose ribas da silva said:


> in brazil cocaine is in general sold like that, in microcentrifuge tubes. It is good that is easy to transport and do lines in bars etc
> 
> View attachment 17421



got sold dmt in one of those things before


----------



## Phobos

S+ Ketamine, needleshards.


----------



## Phobos

MagicDMA. The crystals look genuine to me as opposed to fused. This colour is pretty rare IME. Smell is almost absent, if you stick your nose in the bag a hint of sweet liquorice can be detected.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Now that's a fuckin sesh supply.


----------



## Phobos

Wilson Wilson said:


> Now that's a fuckin sesh supply.



I'm managing to be a "good boy" so far. 11 days, and I only took MDMA once (150mg) and 4 lines of K for a total of 700mg.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Phobos said:


> I'm managing to be a "good boy" so far. 11 days, and I only took MDMA once (150mg) and 4 lines of K for a total of 700mg.



That's solid self-control mate I'd be hoovering up that ket.


----------



## Phobos

Wilson Wilson said:


> That's solid self-control mate I'd be hoovering up that ket.



I only like K-holes, and even then only before bed.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@Tubbs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> @Tubbs


noice

not sure the quantity that's supposed to be and in that type of bag I can't really tell (I'm used to like < 0.1g, ~ 0.1g, 1g, 1.7g, 3.5g, or like _a shit ton_) so it's really hard for me to say. 

If I had to guess at least 14g?  Could be way more?  My eyes are shit too BTW.  8(

Please also keep in mind that I'm the kind of person not just to see the glass half empty, but chipped, stained, and full of lumpy milk.  I can't ever see the beauty in the world around me until I'm back in NATURE, beautiful NATURE, leaving all of the disgusting human society (i.e., oh I don't know LOS ANGELES) far behind me.  :D So it's quite possible I'm being pessimistic.  I normally am (ask anyone).


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hard to tell because the bag is bulky. Don't have a scale. Definitely at least 14, i'm thinking the big shards come out to 10g all together? Edit: 3 shards probably more like 7g.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

10 is a good guess.  But again, I'm high as balls and mentally ill as fuck.  One time I thought it was 2019.  It is, but this was LAST YEAR and my comrades made fun of me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> the bag is bulky


ok that's actually a good sign like it's intended mass and shoved into a small bag for practical reasons.  

I only see _like stupid big _amounts like on them dea seizure "MAGA" bros with the guns and the money and they probably light themselves on fire w/ the drugs while doing them.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

just the lint outta pocket this eve


----------



## Hylight

can those be prescribed


----------



## Specified

click click careful


----------



## Specified

lol


----------



## Specified

is valium easy to get prescribed?


----------



## Hylight

i want that kind of tlc in my care plan.


----------



## Specified

lol


----------



## Hylight

i was told waaaaaaaell xanax is better. NO I WILL TAKE *BOTH *and thank you.


----------



## Hylight

in my boooty


----------



## Hylight

lol just kidding


----------



## Specified

valium is far better for socially awkward if you ring my phone i'll ignore it.


----------



## Hylight

*pretty stash*


----------



## Hylight

i guess i need sedation oh oh ohh 
. . . . i mean Alprazolam


----------



## Specified

Yeah, soon i'll have some xanax if people don't interfere with my peoples.


----------



## Specified




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> Yeah, soon i'll have some xanax if people don't interfere with my peoples.


should be an OTC type medication where a pharmacist will *at least* sell one pill a day.  It would help avoid a lot of catastrophes, etc. 8(


----------



## Specified




----------



## Specified

wake up in hospital, they said they found me on the side of the road, damn


----------



## Specified

yeah, it would stop me from getting fent laced pills and dying.


----------



## AutoTripper

Last 2 orders of 1cP. 

Batch 01 was the more recent order from Holland, unmarked paper.

I just placed another and likely my final order for another 250 1cP blotters, I emailed them requesting the same batch with unmarked paper and they were so cool about it they asked logistics to keep some aside and said that should that fail they can easily sort more for me in just a couple of days at the discounted 20% off Black Friday sale price.

20% Black Friday discount on my trips! Didn't expect that, bonus!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Specified

Hylight said:


> can those be prescribed





AutoTripper said:


> Last 2 orders of 1cP.
> 
> Batch 01 was the more recent order from Holland, unmarked paper.
> 
> I just placed another and likely my final order for another 250 1cP blotters, I emailed them requesting the same batch with unmarked paper and they were so cool about it they asked logistics to keep summerside and said that should that fail they can easily sort more for me then just a couple of days at the discounted 20% off Black Friday sale date.
> 
> 20% Black Friday discount on my trips! Didn't expect that, bonus!


Lol you too eh? "although the whole world knows your name"


----------



## Specified

1 million versus one. No chance. Unfair battle.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Heard.

I'm a heavy user and go through my shit extremely fast when i binge it.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Hylight said:


> in my boooty


i got sumpin for yo boooooty...

my bad


Specified said:


> valium is far better for socially awkward if you ring my phone i'll ignore it.


i like the xan with a val back... just makes it all good for a while.


----------



## negrogesic

AutoTripper said:


> Last 2 orders of 1cP.
> 
> Batch 01 was the more recent order from Holland, unmarked paper.
> 
> I just placed another and likely my final order for another 250 1cP blotters, I emailed them requesting the same batch with unmarked paper and they were so cool about it they asked logistics to keep summerside and said that should that fail they can easily sort more for me then just a couple of days at the discounted 20% off Black Friday sale date.
> 
> 20% Black Friday discount on my trips! Didn't expect that, bonus!



Pretty sweet, if had bought a few hundred tabs of an LSD analog i would have bought more than 5 1mg tabs of etizolam. In fact i wasn't even aware of the cyclopropylamine analog (what happened to 1p-LSD is it restricted now?).


----------



## Specified

negrogesic said:


> Pretty sweet, if had bought a few hundred tabs of an LSD analog i would have bought more than 5 1mg tabs of etizolam. In fact i wasn't even aware of the cyclopropylamine analog (what happened to 1p-LSD is it restricted now?).


Yawm


----------



## negrogesic

Specified said:


> Yawm



"Yawm"....did you already get into those tabs homie?


----------



## Specified

negrogesic said:


> "Yawm"....did you already get into those tabs homie?


Na still waiting on there arrival. Doubt they'll make it into the country. I've had heaps of packages seized this year.


----------



## Specified

but if they get here i'll be sure to  chew them up in a flash. Better than meth.


----------



## andyturbo

Just some leftover MDMA from the weekend. About 750kg so just bottom of the bag shit no biggy.


----------



## KS78

^I think that this thread should just be closed after this


----------



## AutoTripper

negrogesic said:


> Pretty sweet, if had bought a few hundred tabs of an LSD analog i would have bought more than 5 1mg tabs of etizolam. In fact i wasn't even aware of the cyclopropylamine analog (what happened to 1p-LSD is it restricted now?).


Haha, don't worry I only got those five etizolam blotters for a trial because I am generally extremely intolerant and allergic to virtually all substances medicines remedies etc as I have mentioned to you before I'm sure elsewhere.

The Lsd compounds are the exception and along with cannabis are the only drug I can really tolerate and get supremely powerful effects and deep psychoactive hallucinogenic experiences with where the adverse reaction does not outweigh the benefits and enjoyment of the experience.

I only considered trying the etizolam because it is completely additive free and as clean as the acids in that sense just on blotter paper because I really can't tolerate any additives and all of those mainstream medicines in tablets and liquids are so full of excipients and additives and chemicals which I would be allergic to all of.

The etizolam I can actually tolerate physically although I'm really not sure it's a particularly healthy or beneficial thing for me.

But I did just order 25 more etizolam tabs along with my 250 1cp LSD tabs I just ordered from Holland in the Black Friday sale.

I figured it might be worth having a few etizolam on standby.

And yes 1plsd was made illegal in Germany this year or rather the import of it was made illegal and the biggest single retailer of these clearnet lysergamides over the recent years is based in Germany so I assume that was why the Dutch chemists took this opportunity to wheel out the already developed and tested 1cp LSD which is actually a noticeable improvement all around on 1plsd.

It has blown my head just recently in a real LSD like fashion but in a positive way after a 650 ug trip last week.


----------



## negrogesic

AutoTripper said:


> I am generally extremely intolerant and allergic to virtually all substances medicines remedies etc as I have mentioned to you before I'm sure elsewhere...
> 
> ...in a positive way after a 650 ug trip last week.



Yes I remember, though the above must fall under your "generally" caveat.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Sorry for being an attention whore, but i just took an _even better_ pic, for all you shard porn lovers.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

damn, sun.... all i got on that.
gotta take a nap
peace


----------



## Tubbs

Lol, nice @madness00 now i wanna do some of mine..... happy Turkey day to my brain....

On a side note.... @andyturbo confirmed as a customs agent....


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I didn't sleep last night 

Happy valentines day at this rate..


----------



## Specified

*Hylight - Smart deleting that post. Although I was just about to reply something serious about it.*


----------



## Specified

madness00 said:


> I didn't sleep last night
> 
> Happy valentines day at this rate..


I never sleep any night. With or without drugs


----------



## Specified

Specified said:


> *Hylight - Smart deleting that post. Although I was just about to reply something serious about it.*


Post it again. Go on. I dare ya. I'll give you $1 grand.


----------



## axe battler

Gonna guess that's an ounce at least


----------



## Specified

There you go there's a bit of info I bet you didn't know.....yeahhhhhhhhh


----------



## axe battler

Ok. Well knowledge is power i suppose. No matter how trivial and irrelevant...


----------



## axe battler

You in UK specified?


----------



## Hylight

Specified said:


> There you go there's a bit of info I bet you didn't know.....yeahhhhhhhhh


it's okay. you will be fine. 

And stay safe. 
or practice safe harm reduction at least ?


----------



## Specified

axe battler said:


> You in UK specified?


Negative. Why you ask?


----------



## Specified

Hylight said:


> it's okay. you will be fine.
> 
> And stay safe.
> or practice safe harm reduction at least ?


lol you avoided the topic. Nice work!


----------



## axe battler

Cos I was gonna knock all of you out...jk


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I didn't sleep last night
> 
> Happy valentines day at this rate..


MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEARS my friend

[I can only be happy MERRY CHRISTMAS HAPPY NEW YEARS]


----------



## Xorkoth

I would have had 100 x 500mg carisoprodol, but customs seized it.   First seizure I've ever had, no more ordering things internationally to this address for me.  Good thing my collection is already epic.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I really wanted to get some of those too. Now I’m scared because I can’t afford to be black listed. There’s still a few things I need to order bulk of.


----------



## Specified

They don't blacklist your address I know this for a fact.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

BD gift... 🎟


----------



## somnilicious

Captain.Heroin said:


> should be an OTC type medication where a pharmacist will *at least* sell one pill a day.  It would help avoid a lot of catastrophes, etc. 8(



I fully believe LSD should be treated in the same manner. I am really starting to become a proponent of psychedelics for depression. I wish microdosing would become more accepted. I trust LSD much more than any of the current antidepressants on the market and my experiences have confirmed that it is substantially more effective.

Edit: Actually on second thought, I believe that it should be available by a loose prescription that is given out to any individual that is deemed psychologically fit by a doctor. Anyone that desires to treat themselves with the substance should be given the choice but they should be prescreened and evaluated before and after the first couple of trips simply to check for warning signs of violent or dangerous mental health issues and to insure that it doesn't fall into the hands of young kids or immature teenagers that aren't yet fully developed.


----------



## Effect

What I had left before last nights and this mornings doses of roughly 4mg total.

2mg Accord Clonazepam
1mg TEVA Clonazepam

Have some other pics that I wanted to post earlier in the week, but finally found a simple image resizer.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Specified said:


> They don't blacklist your address I know this for a fact.



Depends what country you live in. This is true in the UK however - they don't blacklist your address just because one pack got seized. They only watch for addresses known to be connected to major dealers. And if they put in that category you will know it because police will bust down your door.



somnilicious said:


> I fully believe LSD should be treated in the same manner. I am really starting to become a proponent of psychedelics for depression. I wish microdosing would become more accepted. I trust LSD much more than any of the current antidepressants on the market and my experiences have confirmed that it is substantially more effective.
> 
> Edit: Actually on second thought, I believe that it should be available by a loose prescription that is given out to any individual that is deemed psychologically fit by a doctor. Anyone that desires to treat themselves with the substance should be given the choice but they should be prescreened and evaluated before and after the first couple of trips simply to check for warning signs of violent or dangerous mental health issues and to insure that it doesn't fall into the hands of young kids or immature teenagers that aren't yet fully developed.



I agree but at the same time find it pretty mad how I can buy codeine OTC and yet LSD is still considered a Class A/schedule I drug with no medical value despite the mounting pile of evidence suggesting otherwise. And why don't we have dispensaries in the UK yet? Well I know why, because the government is paid off by alcohol, tobacco, and pharma to prevent such things, and that goes for both Tories and Labour, but again it's mad I can buy codeine from a pharmacy but not cannabis. One is clearly more addictive than the other.


----------



## MonkeysOnEcstacy

Bunch o fuckin tweakers





That jar on the left is some ratio of MDMA, LSD, THC, solution, refered to as the lovingly by friends as the ambrosia elixir.  The container was designed and printed by a friend on his 3D printer.   The jamo?  Well y'know...





Good ol' prohibition


----------



## MonkeysOnEcstacy

I must've gotten tweaked and paranoid'd out bc I can't find any of my shards except for my first taste ever.






Kind of sad as that 1/4 zipper stalactite is forever lost...


----------



## Wilson Wilson

What strain you growing there? Mmm can almost smell it through my screen. Oh wait that's the joint I just smoked...


----------



## MonkeysOnEcstacy

Tbh it was of unknown origin.  A few of them turned out to be quite diesely and maybe a lemon kush.

The thing I find most interesting about cannabis is that no matter how shitty the original buds are, if you put their seeds in a good loving spot and tend them carefully and dry and cure them proper, they always turn out beautiful.

Now there is something to be said for genetics, in that you can only polish a turd so much.  You certainly can't turn a 5-10%er into a 20-25%er IME


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Oh yeah the quality of the grow and how the bud is harvested makes a big difference. While you can't magic shit weed into good weed, doing it wrong can fuck up some fire stuff, so it's always worth growing those seeds imo. 

The stuff I've got at the moment is some type of Cookies, can't remember exactly what it was meant to be, but it's really nice. Strong but relaxing.


----------



## kush407smoke

Just a ball of meth


----------



## AgainStAllOddZ707

half gram fentanyl powder analog. California..super strong


----------



## axe battler

Got some nice mellow hash right now!


----------



## negrogesic

AgainStAllOddZ707 said:


> View attachment 18495half gram fentanyl powder analog. California..super strong



RIP homie. In all seriousness becareful. Any idea what it is specifically?


----------



## schizopath

Shittier quality than last time. Geeeeeeez. Heroin fucking feels like its constantly shooting endorphines in my brain and I love the feeling.
1,3Gzz


----------



## KS78

15 gr of Opium. Quite hard but gets soft with warmth. Decent quality. Soft on the throat when vaporized, hits fully in 10 minutes with initial effects in ~ 15 seconds. Full effects felt after 1,5 hours, initial effects in 30 minutes.


----------



## KS78

schizopath said:


> Shittier quality than last time. Geeeeeeez. Heroin fucking feels like its constantly shooting endorphines in my brain and I love the feeling.
> 1,3Gzz


Is that #3? The brownest brown I have ever seen. Looks like unpressed hashish.


----------



## JohnnyD




----------



## KS78

How is the H? Is it laced with Fentanyl?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

KS78 said:


> 15 gr of Opium. Quite hard but gets soft with warmth. Decent quality. Soft on the throat when vaporized, hits fully in 10 minutes with initial effectsView attachment 19064 in ~ 15 seconds. Full effects felt after 1,5 hours, initial effects in 30 minutes.



"today we are going to interview the bluelight star @KS78 "

Drug of choice: opium

Favorite book: Confessions of an English _Opium_-_Eater by quincey _

Favorite song: Opium by moonspell

Favorite poetry: the opiarium by fernando pessoa

Favorite movie: The Poppy is Also a Flower

Favorite war: opium war


----------



## KS78

Just trying to stay away from IV H&C without going crazy. I use either opium or dried poppies usually in combination with Methylphenidate which seems to do the job of keeping me away from needles. I also don't see many dabbling with opium because it's quite hard to obtain at many locations so I think that people could find it a little different.


----------



## somnilicious

KS78 said:


> Just trying to stay away from IV H&C without going crazy. I use either opium or dried poppies usually in combination with Methylphenidate which seems to do the job of keeping me away from needles. I also don't see many dabbling with opium because it's quite hard to obtain at many locations so I think that people could find it a little different.



Yeah.... I've never seen opium in the United States other than the fake Dragons Blood insence out of High Times that was sold to me as opium in highschool.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

somnilicious said:


> Yeah.... I've never seen opium in the United States other than the fake Dragons Blood insence out of High Times that was sold to me as opium in highschool.


Same. Thought I got some at a festival once but it was inactive, probably also incense of some sort.


----------



## Lola8510

how does this look.  Honestly


----------



## Wilson Wilson

KS78 said:


> Just trying to stay away from IV H&C without going crazy. I use either opium or dried poppies usually in combination with Methylphenidate which seems to do the job of keeping me away from needles. I also don't see many dabbling with opium because it's quite hard to obtain at many locations so I think that people could find it a little different.



Closest I've had to opium is pods and seeds. Would love to try proper refined opium. There used to be a vendor on the darknet selling it in the UK but they disappeared before I could even make an order.


----------



## Xorkoth

somnilicious said:


> Yeah.... I've never seen opium in the United States other than the fake Dragons Blood insence out of High Times that was sold to me as opium in highschool.



I've had real opium a few times in the US, including once when my friend got a few ounces and I bought 3 grams.  I have also had dragon's blood incense... growing up, everyone talked about "red rock opium" which was just dragon's blood, such a pervasive and blatant myth/lie, but many kids believed that opium's raw form is that of red rocks.  But it exists in the US, it's just rare.

My friend got sold some black tar heroin as opium at a festival once, I had quit opiates by then, though.


----------



## negrogesic

Lola8510 said:


> View attachment 19241how does this look.  Honestly



Hard to tell just by looking at it


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Lola8510 said:


> how does this look.


like silicone weatherproofing.  
if it's good it looks good.


----------



## KS78

Wilson Wilson said:


> Closest I've had to opium is pods and seeds.


It's very hard to differentiate the high. Opium feels a little cleaner, sharper but it's pretty much the same especially if you grind the pods into powder and swallow it all mixed in a liquid. This way you get every last bit of goodies in the plant. It's much stronger and better quality intoxication than just making tea.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

not my whole stash obvs but just a modest good night dose








Lola8510 said:


> View attachment 19241how does this look.  Honestly


it looks like I'd be awake for at least a week or two.  

Enjoy/stay safe/be careful.


----------



## Survival0200

^Do I see Halcion there? :D


----------



## katykattt

Almost gone


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Going up?


----------



## Zonxx

Wilson Wilson said:


> Going up?


i got some amps too! do you need to use my mortar & pestle?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Survival0200 said:


> ^Do I see Halcion there? :D


Good eyes


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Zonxx said:


> i got some amps too! do you need to use my mortar & pestle?



Alright mate you're forcing me to really flex here...






Cba to get the pills out of every one but notice they're sealed boxes, you can see on the front... that's 300 dexxies.

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Zonxx

Wilson Wilson said:


> Alright mate you're forcing me to really flex here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cba to get the pills out of every one but notice they're sealed boxes, you can see on the front... that's 300 dexxies.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you!


hey merry xmas!

here's a pic from 2 months ago ish? the smaller round bottle is a pregab bottle i filled with 20mg xr's  ✌ 

*LOVE YA
~STAY SAFE~Zonxx*


----------



## Zonxx

@Wilson Wilson  this cupcake tho > all drugs


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Cupcakes over drugs 

Better yet drugged cupcakes


----------



## Zonxx

Wilson Wilson said:


> Cupcakes over drugs
> 
> Better yet drugged cupcakes


YES PLS ill take my cupcake loaded w 400mg amp, 100 methamp, with meh won't be greedy, lets whip 100mg of coke into the icing


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Just give me a speedball cake I'm a man of simple pleasures.


----------



## Tubbs

Hell, just give me a speedball then some cake tbh


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

everybody "prepare ship for ludacrice speed"


----------



## Wilson Wilson

So popped to the pharmacy just to pick up some Paramol and ended up with a bottle of codeine linctus too. Boom boom!

600mg codeine in that bottle. Looks like I got some NYE plans after all.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

3.6g DXM






hehehe


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yes I'll spend $45 bucks on 3.6g of dxm like a ______

i'lll do that

PAPA.. you know what I need... opens bottle1


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh and they're smooth and go down just like the robitussin brand name

thank you lord


----------



## Captain.Heroin

No one miss the pure dxm gels?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'll take 150mg at a time until I get to a good level


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh wait there are only 20 capletse per bottle FUCK THAT 

600mg x 8 = 2.4g

fuck me


----------



## dopamimetic

good part of my litle pharmacy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nice


----------



## Captain.Heroin

300mg dxm, benzos a lot, alcohol a lot, i'm starting to really enjoy this buzz
and a doxylamine and marijuana/shatter


----------



## Captain.Heroin

wow this dxm is working well
thanks for letting me get 2.6g of it fro $45


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I blacked out last night it was lovely.  I distinctly rememer driving to get a burger, eating it, and the rest of that is... missing.


----------



## SKL

/starts looking for EXIF location metadata in thread


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh yeah especially my OTC cough spills

....loser


----------



## Xorkoth

Dude, 2.4g of DXM is a HUGE and dangerous dose.  Did you really take 2.4g?  People have died from that I believe.  Let alone 3.6g, I don't know if that's surviveable without a lot of built up tolerance.


----------



## dopamimetic

Xorkoth said:


> Dude, 2.4g of DXM is a HUGE and dangerous dose.  Did you really take 2.4g?  People have died from that I believe.  Let alone 3.6g, I don't know if that's surviveable without a lot of built up tolerance.


I know somebody who's taken 3.6g but she nearly died of it (ok, and she's like 100kg or so, I _would _have died for sure)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Dude, 2.4g of DXM is a HUGE and dangerous dose.  Did you really take 2.4g?  People have died from that I believe.  Let alone 3.6g, I don't know if that's surviveable without a lot of built up tolerance.


no i take 75mg to 150mg at a time.  300mg makes me nauseous.  600mg and i'm puking.  and feelsl ike death.

it doesn't matter if i live or if I die, I'm a waste of space.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think I have 1300 left

sounds like two 650mg exp's or whatever

i will proabably just pop 5-10 of 'em at a time


----------



## schizopath

Few ciders of my favorite flavor, 7mg of buprenorphine and 10200mg of gabapentin left


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Got this in the mail earlier today, haven't done RCs in years.


----------



## somnilicious

Wilson Wilson said:


> Closest I've had to opium is pods and seeds. Would love to try proper refined opium. There used to be a vendor on the darknet selling it in the UK but they disappeared before I could even make an order.



Same.... I used to be a big pod head. I tried to simmer down and refine the goo once but it didn't work very well. 

The other day I saw a huge bust at JFK airport in New York on Nat Geo's "How to Catch a Smuggler" and then on the Time's Square Drug Inc episode the dealer had a small amount.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

cannabis from the third world: enjoy


----------



## Xorkoth

Good god, I haven't seen anything even half that bad since high school.  Growing up I was smoking brown brick, but I'm not sure that even exists in the US anymore.  It probably does but damn.  Basically a different drug.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Xorkoth said:


> Good god, I haven't seen anything even half that bad since high school.  Growing up I was smoking brown brick, but I'm not sure that even exists in the US anymore.  It probably does but damn.  Basically a different drug.



believe me, this one is one of the best down here


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> believe me, this one is one of the best down here



This is a reflection of all products that we, brazilians, consume... in all spheres..


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> This is a reflection of all products that we, brazilians, consume... in all spheres..



Have I mentioned NBOMe being sold as LSD? probably, yes, so the most common psychedelic drug here is NBOMe, it is possible to find it being sold under different names, same shit always...


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> Have I mentioned NBOMe being sold as LSD? probably, yes, so the most common psychedelic drug here is NBOMe, it is possible to find it being sold under different names, same shit always...



Man, it sucks, I am tired of consuming shit, tired of being relegated to the shitty part of the world, I want to enjoy life without oppression.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> cannabis from the third world: enjoy



I need to smoke something between 5-10 g of this per day to get a decent trip


----------



## Xorkoth

Jesus, over in America because of the legal scene (and the fact we've had a domestic high-quality growing community for decades), I get shit where 1 hit gets me high as balls, an ounce lasts me like 6 months (I don't smoke often these days).  Even when I was smoking daily, I'd take 2-3 hits and be good.


----------



## nznity

just an oz of pure peruvian marching powder.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Good stuff but looks more like a quarter ounce if you ask me. Maybe a half.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

jose ribas da silva said:


> This is a reflection of all products that we, brazilians, consume... in all spheres..





jose ribas da silva said:


> Man, it sucks, I am tired of consuming shit, tired of being relegated to the shitty part of the world, I want to enjoy life without oppression.



@Jose ribas de silva I'm sorry to hear about your current situation. I know a random stranger on the internet saying something probably doesn't mean much but I sincerely hope your situation improves.



Xorkoth said:


> Jesus, over in America because of the legal scene (and the fact we've had a domestic high-quality growing community for decades), I get shit where 1 hit gets me high as balls, an ounce lasts me like 6 months (I don't smoke often these days).  Even when I was smoking daily, I'd take 2-3 hits and be good.



I'd agree with you there. It's one of the few substances that is of high quality in general in the US. IMHO; that is. I smoke on a daily basis, dabs / edibles on a pretty regular basis as well & would have to agree that the quality is quite high. I'm not in a legal recreational state but have acceess to the same stuff as legal states. It's just brought in.

Regardless; I'd have to agree with you @Xorkoth. It's been a very long time since I've seen anything that was anywhere near that low quality. At least 5+ years. Probably more like 10+? 

One of these days I'll get around to making an account on an image hosting site & I'll be able to upload a few pics. Maybe post an example for comparison. 5-10g is such a large amount to consume on a regular basis. It reminds me of what @Xorkoth mentioned... High school. Back then I'd smoke those quantities using gravity bongs, gas masks & the other ridiculous devices you come up with when you're young.  The things we do when we're young... I digress though; my apologies.



nznity said:


> just an oz of pure peruvian marching powder.



As @madness00 stated looks like nice stuff. I haven't run into quality product like that since I lived in the SW of the US. At that time I could acquire "peruvian flake" & it was by far the best quality I've ever encountered. It's been 10+ years though since I've worked with those quantities of that substance so I can't judge the size assessment. Though by the hand / bag size it does appear smaller than it is. I'm terrible at eye balling things in general though. 


On a final note I must say thanks to those who have posted. As I'm curious by nature & find the various differences between cultures, locations, substances, etc. shown in this thread to be quite interesting. It's much appreciated. (y)


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Is "Peruvian flake" the same as "fish scale", @I_Hate_This_Place? Shiny?

Fish scale shit made me feel like superman. Haven't had anything close to it in years.


----------



## negrogesic

I would imagine inexpensive cocaine of decent quality is quite available in brazil, however.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

negrogesic said:


> I would imagine inexpensive cocaine of decent quality is quite available in brazil, however.



at least we have something to cure the pain..


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

madness00 said:


> Is "Peruvian flake" the same as "fish scale", @I_Hate_This_Place? Shiny?
> 
> Fish scale shit made me feel like superman. Haven't had anything close to it in years.



I believe so. Being that they are all "slang" terminology you can never be 100% sure but heard people refer to it as "fish scale" all the time.

The reason I referred to it as "Peruvian Flake" as without going into to many details; it was from Peru. At the time I was able to get it fresh off the key. Seeing as the people I was getting it from where in direct connection with so called latin american "cartels"; I had no reason do doubt it when I was told it was from Peru. It's one of the few things I recall vividly in my life. As it was one hell of a day the first time I saw a key. I'd gone with a connect I'd been introduced to personally maybe 6 hours earlier; to grab a pound of cannabis. I'd spoken to them before. Just never in person. I was "vouched" for though. Apparently that was all it took to call me good. I passed a so called "test" on the journey that I was unaware I was taking & that then led to me being told to come along & "carry something" on a "quick stop" on the way home  On this trip I sure as hell was not expecting the "quick stop" on the way back to be grabbing a few keys or the something to be a gun.  

I had a very "interesting" period of time in my life when I lived in the SW. The things we do when we're young as I mentioned. Not always thinking things through or making the best decisions at that age. At least I wasn't. 

To sum up my rambling answer; yes to my knowledge "Peruvian Flake" & "Fish Scale" are both referring to a high quality product. I always considered it to be "shiny" so I'd have to agree on that assessment. As I stated the reason I referred to it as "Peruvian Flake" was due to it's country of origin but to my knowledge colloquially people do refer to good coke as "Peruvian Flake" regardless of country of origin. I know I heard many people refer to it as "Fish Scale". I guess "Peruvian Flake" technically would be from Peru as what I was referring to was but I've heard people call shit that wasn't from Peru "Peruvian Flake" so I think it's often used as a slang term just like "Fish Scale".

As for feeling like superman... Indeed it did make one feel great. I find good quality to be almost "relaxing" more so than "stimulating". Well I guess euphoric might be a better description but that's all subjective.

My apologies for the length of the answer BTW. I'm autistic & tend to be very effusive when communicating. In my effort to make myself clear I often restate the same thing repeatedly just in different ways. Unconciously trying to be sure that I got my meaning across. 



negrogesic said:


> I would imagine inexpensive cocaine of decent quality is quite available in brazil, however.



I would imagine the same thing. I'm curious if that's the exception as I would imagine it to be. I'll have to wait & see if jose confirms what I would imagine to be the case. 

Edit: Took to long AFK when making the post. Apparently jose answered in the meantime.


----------



## nznity

madness00 said:


> Is "Peruvian flake" the same as "fish scale", @I_Hate_This_Place? Shiny?
> 
> Fish scale shit made me feel like superman. Haven't had anything close to it in years.


That in the picture is the best cocaine I had in my life, I'm from Peru so trust me it is 95-97%. 2 grams of that shit and ur off to the ER, very strong shit. If I told u guys the price u wouldn't believe me


----------



## jose ribas da silva

nznity said:


> just an oz of pure peruvian marching powder.



That's a real snowflake I can even feel my body freezing as the death approaches..


----------



## Xorkoth

The quality of street cocaine in most parts of the US is absolute garbage these days and it's gone way downhill since I was in college (in 2001-2005).  These days if it makes you numb AT ALL it's a surprise.  All kinds of people will tell me "oh shit I have some FIRE shit right now" and it will not numb me in the slightest and it doesn't begin to touch even average quality stuff I would occasionally do when I was younger.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## nznity

madness00 said:


> Good stuff but looks more like a quarter ounce if you ask me. Maybe a half.


I weighed it myself. it was 30.something grams straight from the lab, it was shiny as fk and kinda wet still.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> One of these days I'll get around to making an account on an image hosting site & I'll be able to upload a few pics.


You can upload pictures directly from your computer/phone on the new Xenforo software. Simply click the upload image button


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

nznity said:


> That in the picture is the best cocaine I had in my life, I'm from Peru so trust me it is 95-97%. 2 grams of that shit and ur off to the ER, very strong shit. If I told u guys the price u wouldn't believe me



I'm sure the pricing is incredible. IIRC the "Peruvian Flake"  back when I encountered it was testing between 93-97%. It's been aprroximately a decade & my memory isn't the grandest but I remember mid to high nineties at least.  Definitely the best quality I've ever had.




Xorkoth said:


> The quality of street cocaine in most parts of the US is absolute garbage these days and it's gone way downhill since I was in college (in 2001-2005).  These days if it makes you numb AT ALL it's a surprise.  All kinds of people will tell me "oh shit I have some FIRE shit right now" and it will not numb me in the slightest and it doesn't begin to touch even average quality stuff I would occasionally do when I was younger.  It's ridiculous.



I'd agree with that. Though TBH I haven't messed with cocaine much in years. I've done it maybe a handful of times in the last few years. Though from my experience most people around here know enough to cut it with something that numbs. 

Back when I fucked with flake in the SW; I just snorted. I freebased a couple times & took a few hits of rock on a rare occasion but never anything serious in retrospect. In terms of base that is. I had a good powder habit for a few years but wasn't really exposed to rock enough to really even consider it.

Over the years I got into it a decent bit. When I went off the deep end after my health went to shit. Kinda lost it for a while. At that point I'd smoke rock, or IV either. Usually would grab rock though as it tended to be purer. Well cooking it back & such was the quickest way to get the best quality product you'd get around this area in a hurry; anyway. It beat the powder at least. It was never my DOC though. Usually I used it in a speedball or smoking rock while someone else hit me with H &/or a speedball while I was taking a hit. As I mentioned I was a little off the deep end at the time. 

Before I digress to far trying to give context; I'll just say that I agree it's ridiculous. As I mentioned the whole "I can get some great shit. Gets ya nice & wired!" bullshit. People that wouldn't know good cocaine if it smacked them in the face. 

It's definitely ridiculous. It can be hard to even think of it as the same substance comparing the difference. With the shockingly bad quality plus the various cuts (active) it can seem like a different substance entirely. ☹



Cream Gravy? said:


> You can upload pictures directly from your computer/phone on the new Xenforo software. Simply click the upload image button



Thanks for the heads up! 
I wasn't aware. Apparently it changed in the many years I spent lurking. Since I forgot my old account's PW & decided to make this one; that is. I really appreciate the info!

Now I'll just have to find some stuff worth taking some pics of... That & make sure I have geolocation off etc. Well actually it might be easier to just take a pic & then strip the metadata. I'll have to do a quick Google as I'm guessing there's a program that just strips all meta-data. That would save me the hassle of dealing with messing with the settings on a phone, etc.

I'll have to put it in my list of things to do once I have a lil free time. Thanks again! (y)


----------



## negrogesic

Xorkoth said:


> The quality of street cocaine in most parts of the US is absolute garbage these days and it's gone way downhill since I was in college (in 2001-2005).  These days if it makes you numb AT ALL it's a surprise.  All kinds of people will tell me "oh shit I have some FIRE shit right now" and it will not numb me in the slightest and it doesn't begin to touch even average quality stuff I would occasionally do when I was younger.  It's ridiculous.



When i used to buy cocaine i would bring one of these UV lights down to my dealers place in compton to inspect the "fire" he was selling. It was more expensive than the regular cocaine and was used mostly for making crack, so the purity was ostensibly high. In anycase a UV light is very effective in giving a rough idea of the amount of cut since cocaine fluoresces differently than the cuts. They thought i was crazy (and some suspected i was a cop) but i was buying an ounce at a time as my tolerance was high so they didnt give me too much shit.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Oh yeah i forgot i also have a box of generic lormetazepam. It's supposed to be rare i think?


----------



## Wilson Wilson

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> Oh yeah i forgot i also have a box of generic lormetazepam. It's supposed to be rare i think?
> 
> View attachment 20421



Very rare and apparently highly euphoric, let me know how it feels!


----------



## Wilson Wilson

On a proper classy one tonight!


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Wilson Wilson said:


> Very rare and apparently highly euphoric, let me know how it feels!


I only took 1mg a couple of days ago to sleep after a 3-MMC binge and, well, i fell asleep.
Not a big fan of benzos on their own, but I do remember feeling nice about half an hour after I stuck half a pill under my tongue


----------



## schizopath

Damn. Me and my mate are trying to score a pack of concertas and pack of gabas. Gonna post if we score


----------



## Wilson Wilson

schizopath said:


> Damn. Me and my mate are trying to score a pack of concertas and pack of gabas. Gonna post if we score



Got a full bottle of Concerta sitting a drawer for fucking years gathering dust haha can't stand the shit!


----------



## schizopath

Wilson Wilson said:


> Got a full bottle of Concerta sitting a drawer for fucking years gathering dust haha can't stand the shit!


Agree. Price would have been the reason to buy it. Ended up with gram of meth/amph and moneys for subutex and some gabas


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Agree. Price would have been the reason to buy it. Ended up with gram of meth/amph and moneys for subutex and some gabas


Dam man, don't take this as an offense but u guys got some shitty drugs to get high to in ur country.


----------



## schizopath

nznity said:


> Dam man, don't take this as an offense but u guys got some shitty drugs to get high to in ur country.


The absolutely worst. Even subutex costs a fortune in here.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

schizopath said:


> The absolutely worst. Even subutex costs a fortune in here.



I hear that. I'm mind blanking on whether you're in the UK or US or if I'm remembering completely wrong ATM. Either way I'd agree on the pricing. Based on personal & anecdotal experience; that is. The opioid market in general has gone to absolute shit. I guess I'm not the only one stuck paying out the ass for bupeprenorphine in it's various form. I'm not a fan gaba. That would be if you're referring to Gabapentin? I do like some substances who's activity is mediated by GABA but am not a fan of gabapentin or pregabalin. That's something I could post bottles of.  I have tons of em from an old script laying around. I'll probably get rid of em at some point. Seeing as I don't really associate with any other human beings other than my wife as of late it might be a while though. I do know some people who enjoy them but I don't speak to them often. My apologies; I digress as usual.

I just wanted to say I'm sorry to hear of yet another person stuck in a similar situation. In terms of access &/or cost of the substance they're seeking & being forced to make do &/or pay out the ass. Hopefully things improve.   I hope you enjoy what you acquired in the meantime though.


----------



## schizopath

In Finland. The land of unsatisfaction


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> The absolutely worst. Even subutex costs a fortune in here.


I wouldn't even consider subutex a drug to have fun with lolols.


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> In Finland. The land of unsatisfaction


nah, down under In Australia takes the  for the worst country to get high in, Overpriced and shitty quality drugs.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

nznity said:


> I wouldn't even consider subutex a drug to have fun with lolols.


I'm quite fond of it, I'm on 250ug as we speak and find it both stimulating and yet sedating with typical opioid characteristics such as itchiness and mellow feelings. Lasts 8-12 hours too. I love the duration, it's fun to do some an hour before an acid trip, and some near the end.


----------



## schizopath

nznity said:


> I wouldn't even consider subutex a drug to have fun with lolols.


It gets the nod going if nothing Else when used with gaba


----------



## schizopath

Gonna get 9g gabapentin and 8mg bupre tomorrow.


----------



## KS78

schizopath said:


> In Finland. The land of unsatisfaction


Many people around the world would argue the opposite.



nznity said:


> I wouldn't even consider subutex a drug to have fun with lolols.


I used it recreationally before and I really enjoyed it. Especially the very high potency was great and the nods lasted such long time. Recreationally, it wasn't as good as H but it wasn't as fucking useless as Codeine or Tramadol either.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

KS78 said:


> Many people around the world would argue the opposite.



Who likes high quality of life? amazing blond women, mika hakkinen & kimi raikkonen, ice, Santa Clauss, HIM, and a couple of melodic heavy metal bands? The vodka at least worth it, I suppose..


----------



## Xorkoth

nznity said:


> I wouldn't even consider subutex a drug to have fun with lolols.



If you're coming from  IVing heroin or something then I'm sure it sucks, but if you have no opiate tolerance, buprenorphine/sub is a really nice drug.  I relapsed recently after 6 years and got some sub to "taper off" and ended up loving it, super motivating, I even got some nods, great mood boost, lovely stuff, plus an epic duration.  I used to be addicted to opiates for 10 years back in the day so I know the ropes.  Never IVed anything but was addicted to various opiates at different times including heroin.  Bupe is one of the better ones.


----------



## nznity

Xorkoth said:


> If you're coming from  IVing heroin or something then I'm sure it sucks, but if you have no opiate tolerance, buprenorphine/sub is a really nice drug.  I relapsed recently after 6 years and got some sub to "taper off" and ended up loving it, super motivating, I even got some nods, great mood boost, lovely stuff, plus an epic duration.  I used to be addicted to opiates for 10 years back in the day so I know the ropes.  Never IVed anything but was addicted to various opiates at different times including heroin.  Bupe is one of the better ones.


ik ur story bro,yeah ive read that ppl find bupe euphoric when they are opoate naive or hsve low tolerance but yeah i have a morph iv habit so i dont think it aould even tickle my brain lols


----------



## KS78

I was on intravenous H for a long time. I got clean and during that time I abused some 8mg French Subutex pills and it was pretty good.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Just my morning J of "Cat Piss" with a couple nugs around it to try out this photo feature. Not exactly my stash; just an example to try this out. I enjoy the strain it's quite tasty & burns nice though.  Regardless; I just wanted to try out something little to see how this image posting that Cream Gravy mentioned that doesn't require a hosting service now; works. So thanks again to CG & I'll throw this in spoiler's so I don't clutter the thread or people's screens with my badly shot random test photos. Even though it appears to show thumbnails with a link I won't take chances & keep the spoiler. 



Spoiler


----------



## devilsgospel

Nice try FBI


----------



## G_Chem

I personally prefer buprenorphine over most every other opiate these days.  When I was younger and wanted to be absolutely fucked off my rocker IV heroin was the deal.  These days I’ve got too many responsibilities and just want to feel good/normal.

Buprenorphine gives this energizing mildly euphoric experience that makes work a breeze.  Absolutely love the stuff..

Sadly though I find I get the best effects from brand name Suboxone and lately everyone’s getting switched to generics which don’t do me as well.

Buprenorphine is like no other opiate and is unique.  It’s my favorite, and yea IV morphine is good but one day you gotta wake up from the nod and do life.

-GC


----------



## nznity

jose ribas da silva said:


> Who likes high quality of life? amazing blond women, mika hakkinen & kimi raikkonen, ice, Santa Clauss, HIM, and a couple of melodic heavy metal bands? The vodka at least worth it, I suppose..


shit weather though. I cant stand the super cold weather.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

nznity said:


> shit weather though. I cant stand the super cold weather.



second that


----------



## jose ribas da silva

now at 10:30 pm, 27 C  in my city, it sounds good


----------



## KS78

Not mine They say it's the largest cluster of peyote ever photographed.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

"I don't want no liquor cuz I been drinking that dirty."
-Future






This is the best codeine linctus you can get too imo. The Care+ sugar free. Nothing in there that makes you sick when you drink too much... well unless you're sensitive to codeine itself, but I mean no sugar and no sorbitol etc. Of course the downside of that is I go through a bottle in two days.

Been lucky to get two bottles this week and tomorrow I'm gonna have a go at brewing up some poppy tea for the first time in a while, hoping it'll knock my socks off like Oramorph tends to. My tolerance is currently low enough I still get high on codeine so yeah should be nice if the pods are quality.

Now gonna watch more Umbrella Academy started binging it on Netflix the other day and it is sick.


----------



## negrogesic

Wilson Wilson said:


> "I don't want no liquor cuz I been drinking that dirty."
> -Future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best codeine linctus you can get too imo. The Care+ sugar free. Nothing in there that makes you sick when you drink too much... well unless you're sensitive to codeine itself, but I mean no sugar and no sorbitol etc. Of course the downside of that is I go through a bottle in two days.
> 
> Been lucky to get two bottles this week and tomorrow I'm gonna have a go at brewing up some poppy tea for the first time in a while, hoping it'll knock my socks off like Oramorph tends to. My tolerance is currently low enough I still get high on codeine so yeah should be nice if the pods are quality.
> 
> Now gonna watch more Umbrella Academy started binging it on Netflix the other day and it is sick.



How much do you use per dose?

At 600mg a bottle id probably drink a whole one or maybe even two (though i technically have no tolerance i used to abuse such high doses i have high standard of what feeling high feels like). I suppose one bottle would be equivalent to 90mg MED (morphine equivalent dose) or so.

If these were available here they would probably haunt me a bit. Its funny, we can buy all kinds of firearms, but not a bottle of codeine syrup, no wonder why we are so violent.


----------



## devilsgospel

I would have not a complaint in the world if I could walk to the corner store and buy a bottle of that ^ Unfortunately this is the US so my only choices are liquor from the store or heroin from the trap.

@Wilson Wilson  What are the restrictions on codeine there? I imagine they don't let you buy every bottle in the store in one go.


----------



## Phoenix_rising

In my youth we used to buy Care Gees linctus. It was around £2 a bottle and contained opium tincture I believe at 0.083mg in 5ml,the bottle was 200ml.

I'm not sure if you can get it anymore. Too many people caught on. We used to get high as a kite drinking a bottle of that.


----------



## saracen7

running low on coke


----------



## axe battler

Phoenix_rising said:


> In my youth we used to buy Care Gees linctus. It was around £2 a bottle and contained opium tincture I believe at 0.083mg in 5ml,the bottle was 200ml.
> 
> I'm not sure if you can get it anymore. Too many people caught on. We used to get high as a kite drinking a bottle of that.


Haha Gee's was the Bee's Knees back in the day tho. Got a bottle a week before the pharmacy stopped selling it.
Never managed to get codeine linctus though, despite asking politely at many pharmacies back when I used to use codeine and dhc regularly. Helpful pharmacy staff even looked through books to order it in but I assume the pharmacist told them to fuck off. I dont look like a junkie either, although my age may have been a red flag.
Used to get by on buying dhc scripts and dhc continus 120mg from online pharms.
Now I'm on the old liquid handcuffs. Meh.

Agree with a lot of people that bupe is an incredibly euphoric opioid when tolerance is low and you dose below 2mg. Really good, better than smoking H even.


----------



## axe battler

The cactus itself looks trippy as fuck!!


KS78 said:


> View attachment 20671
> Not mine They say it's the largest cluster of peyote ever photographed.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

negrogesic said:


> How much do you use per dose?
> 
> At 600mg a bottle id probably drink a whole one or maybe even two (though i technically have no tolerance i used to abuse such high doses i have high standard of what feeling high feels like). I suppose one bottle would be equivalent to 90mg MED (morphine equivalent dose) or so.
> 
> If these were available here they would probably haunt me a bit. Its funny, we can buy all kinds of firearms, but not a bottle of codeine syrup, no wonder why we are so violent.



I tend to use between 150-300mg depending on my mood, what other drugs I'm on, how high I'm tryna get, how functional I need to be, etc.

It's pretty crazy to me but even though I came off an oxy habit (dose anywhere between 160-320mg daily) a few months ago my tolerance is already so low I can easily get a nice warm high from codeine especially with benzos thrown in. Nothing like what I get from dihydrocodeine (that stuff is proper nice) but still, nice mild codeine high, feels happy and warm.

And yeah if the US treated codeine like you treat guns you'd be a lot more chill   



devilsgospel said:


> I would have not a complaint in the world if I could walk to the corner store and buy a bottle of that ^ Unfortunately this is the US so my only choices are liquor from the store or heroin from the trap.
> 
> @Wilson Wilson  What are the restrictions on codeine there? I imagine they don't let you buy every bottle in the store in one go.



You can only buy one bottle at a time and you need to be 18+.

It used to be much easier to get than it is now. Not long ago I'd pop into all the local pharmacies and come back with four bottles in a day.

Since the teens found out about it and started flexing it on social media because "look I'm drinking lean like the rappers!" it's become a lot harder to get. 

I really hope once the hype dies down it becomes a regular OTC cough medicine again, this whole "lean" thing is after all just a fad, but who knows?



Phoenix_rising said:


> In my youth we used to buy Care Gees linctus. It was around £2 a bottle and contained opium tincture I believe at 0.083mg in 5ml,the bottle was 200ml.
> 
> I'm not sure if you can get it anymore. Too many people caught on. We used to get high as a kite drinking a bottle of that.



Gee's linctus sadly seems to be dead, not because of the opium necessarily, but because the other ingredients were mildly poisonous and the effects clashed with each other and it's not something that'd be approved in medicine today. Squill plant extract, for example, actually increased coughing and mucus. It was basically laudanum lite though, real cool stuff.

You can still get J Collis Browne's Mixture pretty easily though. Contains 1mg/1ml morphine which is 20mg morphine in the whole bottle but since they're tiny little 20ml bottles I would down 'em like a shot. Used to down a couple of those with my codeine linctus a few years ago, pharmacy down the road was happy to sell me multiple bottles of the stuff at a time.

Morphine and kaolin is another one, just wait for the morphine to separate in the bottle then use an oral syringe to get the morphine out since the morphine naturally separates and rises to the top. Still readily available OTC.

I'm honestly surprised the morphine containing medicines are still available OTC but there ya go. Of course trying to get high from tiny concentrations of morphine in cough syrup is much less efficient than buying totally legal "decorative" poppy heads and decorating your gob with their chopped up gooey insides.

The codeine linctus is pretty worth it, assuming you have a low enough opiate tolerance to enjoy codeine, because it actually is a very reasonable concentration. At 15mg/5ml it's actually stronger than the US prescription codeine syrup which is 10mg/5ml.


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm so jealous man, you guys get all kinda morphine type goodies. My tolerance would be interesting to contend with, might take a few different pharmacy trips but I'd make it work. I'll be sure to come clean out your pharmacies on my UK adventure I have planned for the future.

The one time I got codeine promethazine syrup here was a good time, but it's not as plentiful here due to the same lean craze. They stamped that out a few years ago after fuckin Lil Wayne damn near killed himself on it (how do you even do that come on die on some real shit).


----------



## Burnt Offerings

G_Chem said:


> I personally prefer buprenorphine over most every other opiate these days.  When I was younger and wanted to be absolutely fucked off my rocker IV heroin was the deal.  These days I’ve got too many responsibilities and just want to feel good/normal.
> 
> Buprenorphine gives this energizing mildly euphoric experience that makes work a breeze.  Absolutely love the stuff..
> 
> Sadly though I find I get the best effects from brand name Suboxone and lately everyone’s getting switched to generics which don’t do me as well.
> 
> Buprenorphine is like no other opiate and is unique.  It’s my favorite, and yea IV morphine is good but one day you gotta wake up from the nod and do life.
> 
> -GC



Yeah the effect of IV bupe is essentially the same as the effects from heroin IMO. No rush, but the overall feeling is more-or-less indistinguishable from the "plateau" stage of a heroin high. It's a strong narcotic too so you only have to use a very small amount.

Kind of a "dirty high", though. It induces feelings of nausea more than some other opioids IMO/IME. It's stimulating in a weird way and seems to last forever, too...like I'll take bupe one day, then I'll wake up the next day (after a couple hours of sleep) with a head that still feels all messed up and cloudy. It's like if heroin and meth had a baby and drank during the pregnancy, that's buprenorphine lol. Still fun though!


----------



## Wilson Wilson

devilsgospel said:


> I'm so jealous man, you guys get all kinda morphine type goodies.



Haha yeah man, we also have Oramorph which is 10mg/5ml morphine solution. That's prescription only but it's somehow not controlled. As a result GPs are often lax about scripting it even though it's literally a bottle of pure morphine liquid. No "opiate epidemic" over here!



devilsgospel said:


> They stamped that out a few years ago after fuckin Lil Wayne damn near killed himself on it (how do you even do that come on die on some real shit).



For real though! I saw that at the time, iirc he had seizures which suggests he OD'd more on the promethazine than the codeine. It's always the stuff they mix with codeine that is more dangerous than the codeine itself. Like over here you can easily get codeine and paracetamol pills OTC and people end up harming themselves more by taking excessive amounts of paracetamol than from the actual codeine.

That's why codeine linctus is pretty much the best thing you can get OTC. Unlike the morphine products it's actually a usable concentration, and it has nothing else mixed with it unlike other OTC codeine products.

I have tried mixing promethazine with codeine (promethazine tablets are OTC here) just to see what all the hype is about but found that the heavy sedation from the promethazine killed the codeine buzz. Personally I far prefer "clean" codeine.

As for Lil Wayne it looks like he may very well die from some real shit if his latest tracks are to be believed...








negrogesic said:


> At 600mg a bottle id probably drink a whole one or maybe even two



I am curious about this, do you not get a ceiling effect on codeine? I find that doses over 300mg don't add anything to the high but just make me more itchy and waste my drugs. That's why the max I'll do is half a bottle in a day.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

I call this piece "The Beauty of the Poppy."






Poppy pod tea is fucking luuuuuush. Got a proper nod on. Warm body high. Lovely calm mindset. Feels just like morphine but with an extra kick from all those lovely alkaloids.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Wilson Wilson said:


> I call this piece "The Beauty of the Poppy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy pod tea is fucking luuuuuush. Got a proper nod on. Warm body high. Lovely calm mindset. Feels just like morphine but with an extra kick from all those lovely alkaloids.


dam...


----------



## negrogesic

Wilson Wilson said:


> I call this piece "The Beauty of the Poppy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy pod tea is fucking luuuuuush. Got a proper nod on. Warm body high. Lovely calm mindset. Feels just like morphine but with an extra kick from all those lovely alkaloids.



I like pods myself too. Its a good drug. I used to grind them in a coffee grinder then put it in to a large stove top espresso maker to be a monstrously bitter brew, i grew to savor the intensely bitter flavor like an espresso, i loved that vile stuff. I use even keep a log with samples of the grinds and tasting notes with a four plus ++++ bitter rating system. I even took a pinch or the grinds from each batch and tape it to paper along with the ratings (so i could ostensibly taste that sample later for comparison?). Who knows what the fuck i thought i was doing in the process, but i found this log years later when i was moving, and tasted a few of those samples, some tasting deliciously bitter (ie, morphine). If i had any foresight i wouldnt have taped 200 samples to a notebook, i would have left a single bag of grinds for my future self to enjoy, licking all the grinds off the tape to get high wasnt an option, and after a poignant moment with them after their rediscovery i tossed it...


----------



## tracedwards313

Everytime I have a stash worth posting in this thread i forget. I had 2 different types of "heroin" one was powder (more fent actually) and a couple grams of tar, a ball of beautiful shards of crystal meth, 10 green bars, some killer bud, and a cheeseburger.

2 days later and whats left isnt evdn worthy of a photo.

If purchased and redistributed correctly all comes back to a price tag of 0$. Gotta love free drugs


----------



## negrogesic

And a cheeseburger


----------



## Effect

What I have left for 1mg Actavis alprazolam with a  but cool bic.


----------



## themainguy

madness00 said:


> Is "Peruvian flake" the same as "fish scale", @I_Hate_This_Place? Shiny?
> 
> Fish scale shit made me feel like superman. Haven't had anything close to it in years.


lol fishscale is everywhere where im from


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

my bad Wilson wasn't trying to sorese....


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Stash update: 5g ODSMT, 20x 500ug clonazolam, 30x 2mg lormetazepam and about 50ug 1p-LSD

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 6am-64-14m

time for a little stressless time.


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

5 grams of 2C-D


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^I need to dip into my 2C-D. Last time I tried it, it was 2014 -_-


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Cream Gravy? said:


> ^I need to dip into my 2C-D. Last time I tried it, it was 2014 -_-


as long as I get to lick your fingers after!!!!


----------



## Xorkoth

No pics at the moment but I added 1.5g of 2C-B-fly to the stash recently.  And grams and grams of sparkly white/yellow DMT from some nice MHRB.   Oh and some 2C-B as well.  Hopefully soon I'll be adding some HXE (3-HO-2'-oxo-PCE).

Got about 70 psychedelic RCs now.  Many years ago my ex-wife made me flush my entire stash, I was so sad but that stash was nothing at all compared to this one.  I'd venture to say few in the world have the sort of dedication to obsessively collecting psychedelics as me.


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

70 holy shit, what a nerd 



Cream Gravy? said:


> ^I need to dip into my 2C-D. Last time I tried it, it was 2014 -_-


Yeah, I love 2C-D  it’s not actually all mine but I love the sight of it.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Buzz Lightbeer said:


> 70 holy shit, what a nerd
> 
> 
> Yeah, I love 2C-D  it’s not actually all mine but I love the sight of it.


Last I tried it I got weird headaches even though I found it very psychedelic, and that was enough to turn me off for some time now (4-5 years?)


----------



## Higo7

These should last me 2-3 weeks ....


----------



## negrogesic

Xorkoth said:


> No pics at the moment but I added 1.5g of 2C-B-fly to the stash recently.  And grams and grams of sparkly white/yellow DMT from some nice MHRB.   Oh and some 2C-B as well.  Hopefully soon I'll be adding some HXE (3-HO-2'-oxo-PCE).
> 
> Got about 70 psychedelic RCs now.  Many years ago my ex-wife made me flush my entire stash, I was so sad but that stash was nothing at all compared to this one.  I'd venture to say few in the world have the sort of dedication to obsessively collecting psychedelics as me.



Whats a good dose of 2cbfly i have some but never tried, i have relatively little experience with phenethylamine psychedelics...


----------



## Xorkoth

15mg is a good place to start.  Maybe like 12mg actually if you don't know whether you'll be sensitive or not.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> View attachment 20850
> What I have left for 1mg Actavis alprazolam with a  but cool bic.


i like those because that way I don't have to fiddle around w/ breaking a bar in half if am just trying to unwind a little.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

had to do it....
many excuses so you know....

ahh, the pregab and gabap are not in the picture. they scripted so i dont condier them as a stash.


----------



## devilsgospel

PtahTek said:


> had to do it....
> many excuses so you know....
> 
> ahh, the pregab and gabap are not in the picture. they scripted so i dont condier them as a stash.



What are the small round ones?

I was hoping to have something to put up here today but I do not and it is highly upsetting because I should.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

bromine is a very dangerous atom to be ingested, I strongly non recommended the use of 2 CB fly, that's craziness, why playing with this substance if there is this intrinsic chemical risk?

Especially considering the ingestion of 15 mg, which is a lot in a chemical sense (bearing in mind the bromine concentration)


----------



## 6am-64-14m

devilsgospel said:


> What are the small round ones?


5mg oxys.
was gonna skip this week on the alp but it is difficult to _not _go ahead and get the bonus-pac. 
there are many days i have nothing to post and they are either my best time and not so good times. 
what you seek will become yours.


----------



## devilsgospel

PtahTek said:


> 5mg oxys.
> was gonna skip this week on the alp but it is difficult to _not _go ahead and get the bonus-pac.
> there are many days i have nothing to post and they are either my best time and not so good times.
> what you seek will become yours.



Hmm I've never seen those 5mg before only the 10s with apap, nice. Yeah it was often hard not to grab a few bars when I used to go pick up.

I'm hoping what I seek becomes mine, because the alternative is not good.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

devilsgospel said:


> I'm hoping what I seek becomes mine, because the alternative is not good.


This sounds a bit tragic, devil.
I have surely seen your posts around but cannot recall what it is you seek. Your DOC?
my bad
yeah those oxy w/o apap are nice. after a couple oversoses of tylenol (which was very ugly) I decided to not seek those out. i did cop 3 7.5mg hydros w/apap but they kinda just fell in my hand at the shop today.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

devilsgospel said:


> DMT


Seen a lot of posts on DMT: Never had the opportunity to try it but will eventually. What do you get from it (the DMT) if one doesn't mind the query? 
Sorry about the no-show. It really suck ass and takes me a boiling point sometimes. Hard to deal with so money is tight and if I purchase something I have it in-hand before cash comes out.
This is the whole of society, though. Everyone out to get someone else. It is not exclusive to the "drug" trade.


----------



## devilsgospel

PtahTek said:


> Seen a lot of posts on DMT: Never had the opportunity to try it but will eventually. What do you get from it (the DMT) if one doesn't mind the query?
> Sorry about the no-show. It really suck ass and takes me a boiling point sometimes. Hard to deal with so money is tight and if I purchase something I have it in-hand before cash comes out.
> This is the whole of society, though. Everyone out to get someone else. It is not exclusive to the "drug" trade.



The best way I can describe it: closest thing to magic humanity can experience. I've only used it one other time and didn't break through, but I got the most serene, peaceful feeling I've ever felt in my entire life. If it comes through I'm gonna smoke it right this time and meet aliens.


----------



## Higo7

devilsgospel said:


> The best way I can describe it: closest thing to magic humanity can experience. I've only used it one other time and didn't break through, but I got the most serene, peaceful feeling I've ever felt in my entire life. If it comes through I'm gonna smoke it right this time and meet aliens.



That’s a good description. :giggle:
Have you read the book b
Dr. Rick Strassman
DMT: The Spirit Molecule

there’s also some good readings material related to DMT by Terrence McKenna worry searching out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blue bars for life


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Ok boys one more since i just got another shipment.
10x 100ug 1P-LSD, 1g 2f-DCK (this one is lovely), 1g 2-FA, 19x 500ug clonazolam, 29.5x 2mg lormetazepam, and 250mg ODSMT
-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## devilsgospel

^ how is the ODSMT packaged? Are those separate doses in tissue or something?


----------



## Cream Gravy?

More importantly, how do you justify buying it when that's only one dose for you lol


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

devilsgospel said:


> ^ how is the ODSMT packaged? Are those separate doses in tissue or something?


Yeah they were separate doses in rizla papers. All gone now sadly but hey i still got plenty of drugs


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Cream Gravy? said:


> More importantly, how do you justify buying it when that's only one dose for you lol


Oh that was the remainder of my 5 grams I'd never buy such a small amount lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I so want lormetazepam

Sounds like a dessert


----------



## negrogesic

What a heroinesque way to package o-dsmt, and how much is in each, 100mg?

O-dsmt is pretty mediocre stuff orally. Yet I'd rate it at very good or even excellent intravenously, but i dont inject anymore. I'd rather have good dose of poppy seed tea over o-dsmt, but o-dsmt is pretty convenient (i need at least 150mg for an oral dose even though im non-tolerant). Intravenous RC grade o-dsmt is superior to average street heroin in the US, but obviously inferior to good heroin. IV is off limits to me these days. I have a slight internal exception to that rule -- i am allowed a limited amount if i come across a vial or ampule of non-expired opioids. Fortunately havent come across that situation.


----------



## speedfreak999




----------



## speedfreak999

￼￼


----------



## schizopath

Metaa tääl päin


----------



## schizopath

0.25g. solid sweats and solid drip


----------



## speedfreak999




----------



## speedfreak999

schizopath said:


> Metaa tääl päin


Mul oli kerran vot


schizopath said:


> Metaa tääl päin


 tsekkaa tää nyssäkkä vittu 10.8g vittu KUNNON RYSSÄMETAA JUMALAUTA MITÄ SETTII


----------



## speedfreak999

Tubbs said:


> But you've got some lol... I'll take c+ over nothing any day.
> 
> Yeah it should be kinda opaque, not clear, but not super cloudy either.





schizopath said:


> Metaa tääl päin
> [/QUOTE


----------



## schizopath

Polakit on kunnon tiedemiehiä


----------



## schizopath

Vittu ku oiski palloa. Huomenna tulossa hydromorfiinia sentään nii pääsee testaan. Nii ja lyrikoit


----------



## speedfreak999

schizopath said:


> Vittu ku oiski palloa. Huomenna tulossa hydromorfiinia sentään nii pääsee testaan. Nii ja lyrikoit


Hydromorfoni on nousut kyl ku vaan viittii nähdä sen jäätävän vaivan minkä palladonit vaatii et pystyy rännää.....Polakkaa marketist vaik se on kai ihan paskaa....


----------



## speedfreak999




----------



## speedfreak999




----------



## schizopath

Kato vittu siinä sitä on, polakkien keksimää settiä.

Muuten meikäl saattaa alkaa adhd testit ens viikolla jos saan kustua puhtaat.


----------



## speedfreak999




----------



## Effect

PtahTek said:


> had to do it....
> many excuses so you know....
> 
> ahh, the pregab and gabap are not in the picture. they scripted so i dont condier them as a stash.


 Still have yet to see any of the blue bars out in the wild. People want an arm and a leg because it's one of the few where they're still new enough where they're haven't been massed produced presses yet so people know it's 2mg. 

And no I'm not saying that fakes of those haven't been produced yet, its just that chances are if you see those, they are legit.

As for myself..




Recent pick up minus the 3 that were under my tongue.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Higo7 said:


> DMT: The Spirit Molecule


Looking for this. Didn't play last night on a kodi program but need an update or try another addon. Imma watch it, though; too curious not to.
Edit: Watching DMT: A Lost History now....


Effect said:


> Still have yet to see any of the blue bars out in the wild. People want an arm and a leg because it's one of the few where they're still new enough where they're haven't been massed produced presses yet so people know it's 2mg.


Right. Not a lot have seen the blue busses around here and are a bit leary. However: I know from whence they come and they are always fresh and always crispy... with that lovely tongue rape only alp can provide. 
Shhhhhhhhhhhh... she is a friend with benefits (more that one  )


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> Still have yet to see any of the blue bars out in the wild. People want an arm and a leg because it's one of the few where they're still new enough where they're haven't been massed produced presses yet so people know it's 2mg.
> 
> And no I'm not saying that fakes of those haven't been produced yet, its just that chances are if you see those, they are legit.
> 
> As for myself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent pick up minus the 3 that were under my tongue.


It may be a regional thing

I was like "wtf" when i got beckenridge


----------



## Xorkoth

jose ribas da silva said:


> bromine is a very dangerous atom to be ingested, I strongly non recommended the use of 2 CB fly, that's craziness, why playing with this substance if there is this intrinsic chemical risk?
> 
> Especially considering the ingestion of 15 mg, which is a lot in a chemical sense (bearing in mind the bromine concentration)



True, elemental bromine is very dangerous.  However, many drugs contain bromine bonded to various structures and just because they do, it does not mean you are ingesting bromine ions.  For example, 2C-B has a bromine on the 4-position yet is not toxic.  There are a variety of brominated benzos as well that are perfectly safe (as safe as any benzo).  Of course a poor synthesis could result in leftover bromine, probably.  So know your source, etc.  I am going to be sending the 2C-B-fly in to a lab, but as it is from pretty much the premier RC manufacturer in the world, I am not too concerned.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Xorkoth said:


> True, elemental bromine is very dangerous.  However, many drugs contain bromine bonded to various structures and just because they do, it does not mean you are ingesting bromine ions.  For example, 2C-B has a bromine on the 4-position yet is not toxic.  There are a variety of brominated benzos as well that are perfectly safe (as safe as any benzo).  Of course a poor synthesis could result in leftover bromine, probably.  So know your source, etc.  I am going to be sending the 2C-B-fly in to a lab, but as it is from pretty much the premier RC manufacturer in the world, I am not too concerned.



yeah man, while you are right you are also disregarding the fact that a bromine atom linked to a carbon chain in an organic molecule creates a potential reactive site, meaning that you introduce into your body a chemical site which is a consecrated one when it comes to reactivity. If the substance is ingested in micromolar, millimolar amounts, but milligrams, that's a lot!

Even more dangerous is fluorine, one of the most reactive and toxic atoms out there, nevertheless, there are dissociatives with fluorine taken in milligrams


----------



## negrogesic

jose ribas da silva said:


> yeah man, while you are right you are also disregarding the fact that a bromine atom linked to a carbon chain in an organic molecule creates a potential reactive site, meaning that you introduce into your body a chemical site which is a consecrated one when it comes to reactivity. If the substance is ingested in micromolar, millimolar amounts, but milligrams, that's a lot!
> 
> Even more dangerous is fluorine, one of the most reactive and toxic atoms out there, nevertheless, there are dissociatives with fluorine taken in milligrams



One might say that the bromine or fluorine in this case is too busy being bound to other things to cause much trouble.

Chlorine is nasty stuff, but most humans consume a substantial amount of sodium chloride on a daily without substantial harm.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

negrogesic said:


> One might say that the bromine or fluorine in this case is too busy being bound to other things to cause much trouble.



I fear this is not true taking into account that this substance will be metabolized by the kidney, it will suffer several transformations

I am not meaning that the atom will be found free, as an ion solubilized, but, why not, reacting with DNA?


----------



## devilsgospel

I don't know nearly as much about chemistry as you guys do, but I do know that we ingest/absorb so many different small poisons on a daily basis. My mother reads a lot about that kinda stuff all the time (intense healthy living obsession) and repeats it to me and it's the kinds thing I'd rather not know. Fucking everything is processed and toxic in our daily lives.

One fact she told me that was particularly interesting was that most people who died in the last few decades are decomposing slower than normal because of all the chemicals and preservatives we endure throughout our lives.

Idk if that relates at all to what you're discussing but I have to hear this stuff from my family so now you do too


----------



## CfZrx

*add coin for size comparison*


madness00 said:


> Per the following message, i have decided to make a thread designated for our personal stashes:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a low quality shot of half an 8 ball of methamphetamine:


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> beckenridge


Que, mi amore?
added  a  little "art to it the image but it is my dregs of coffee, kratom, alps and weed (all legit)... all i need for the night/morning. Worked it out so I can get scripts weekly so I don't fuck em up too quickly for lack of memory and sh**, you know?
One
Edit:
Oh, the image..... pffffftttttt


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Beckenridge is a pharmaceutical manufacturer


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Ah...





Gottit. 
No clue i just eat em if they real and cant be fuckin round with dumb ass kids... no offence to any here at BL.

Edit: They good... bout to eat some mo....


----------



## speedfreak999

schizopath said:


> Kato vittu siinä sitä on, polakkien keksimää settiä.
> 
> Muuten meikäl saattaa alkaa adhd testit ens viikolla jos saan kustua puhtaat.


MAHTAVAA     tota ootko tehny ite sitä pikatestii, minkä on laatinut samalta paikkakunnalta kotoisin oleva henkilö nimeltä "punkkari - Päivi", siis hän oli nuoruudessaan Melkolailla hmm...  Erilainen profiili katukuvassa kuten minäkin nykyää. Pyydä ihmeessä elvanse kokeiluun eli LISdexamphetamine, jota saa myös pahimmat nipat from straight outta itä Pori koska elvansen väärinkäyttöpotentiaali on erittäin pieni kun tikkaamine ei hyödytä eikä snorttaaminen


----------



## speedfreak999

schizopath said:


> Metaa tääl päin


----------



## schizopath

speedfreak999 said:


> MAHTAVAA     tota ootko tehny ite sitä pikatestii, minkä on laatinut samalta paikkakunnalta kotoisin oleva henkilö nimeltä "punkkari - Päivi", siis hän oli nuoruudessaan Melkolailla hmm...  Erilainen profiili katukuvassa kuten minäkin nykyää. Pyydä ihmeessä elvanse kokeiluun eli LISdexamphetamine, jota saa myös pahimmat nipat from straight outta itä Pori koska elvansen väärinkäyttöpotentiaali on erittäin pieni kun tikkaamine ei hyödytä eikä snorttaaminen


Oon mie jonku adhd testin tehny ja tuli jotain 100/120. Nyt ku tuli metaa veettyä kolme päivää, ja oli vittu muuten puhasta se Crystalin meta, pitää siirtää alkuviikon seuloi  

Elvansee kerran testannu ku lähin eruooppaa kiertään ja vittu et oli makosaa.


----------



## Chead6850

_Speed was forged of the divine salt
Mined from the vaults of flame by the lost_


----------



## speedfreak999

schizopath said:


> Oon mie jonku adhd testin tehny ja tuli jotain 100/120. Nyt ku tuli metaa veettyä kolme päivää, ja oli vittu muuten puhasta se Crystalin meta, pitää siirtää alkuviikon seuloi
> 
> Elvansee kerran testannu ku lähin eruooppaa kiertään ja vittu et oli makosaa.


Tiekkö se crystal meth eth mitä mul nyt oli niin ihan sama vendori kyseessä ja ziisus ku mä kellotin 0.18 sitä niin JUMALAUTA KU EI OO SELLAST KOHINAA OLLU IKINÄ ❤❤❤❤Mut kyl sen sit huomaa myös laskuissa... Jumalauta on kyl meinaa hyvä ol kunnon laskuvarjot et ja


----------



## speedfreak999

schizopath said:


> Oon mie jonku adhd testin tehny ja tuli jotain 100/120. Nyt ku tuli metaa veettyä kolme päivää, ja oli vittu muuten puhasta se Crystalin meta, pitää siirtää alkuviikon seuloi
> 
> Elvansee kerran testannu ku lähin eruooppaa kiertään ja vittu et oli makosaa.


Tiekkö se crystal meth eth mitä mul nyt oli niin ihan sama vendori kyseessä ja ziisus ku mä kellotin 0.18 sitä niin JUMALAUTA KU EI OO SELLAST KOHINAA OLLU IKINÄ ❤❤❤❤Mut kyl sen sit huomaa myös laskuissa... Jumalauta on kyl meinaa hyvä ol kunnon laskuvarjot et ja


----------



## Ganjcat




----------



## speedfreak999

Ganjcat said:


> View attachment 21264


So can I ask what that is?


----------



## Ganjcat

speedfreak999 said:


> So can I ask what that is?


ofc its bobby, skag not really something id share on facebook haha see how its in a rock and not powder I always get it like that, I got that rock for a fiver


----------



## Ganjcat

rocks are great for smoking to they burn a lot longer than powder


----------



## 6am-64-14m

speedfreak999 said:


> View attachment 21234


Salt-cured fish? 
Seriously... WTH is it?


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Last update for a while folks, I've been spending way too much on drugs!

~500mg 2-fdck, 9 1/2x 100ug 1P-LSD, 1g pieperidylthiambutene, ~500mg 2-FA, 23x 2mg lormetazepam, 18x 500ug clonazolam aaaand 10g O-DSMT. 
----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kaden_Nite

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> pieperidylthiambutene


Hadn't even heard of this one. Is it similar to O-Desmethyl Tramadol?


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Kaden_Nite said:


> Hadn't even heard of this one. Is it similar to O-Desmethyl Tramadol?


i have yet to try it, it's supposed to be a bit worse and shorter lasting, but it was very cheap so whatever.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Novel opioids always sketch me. I have a lot of O-DSMT because it's a very effective/proven painkiller. My vendor sent me some alphabet soup opioid as a sample to try, and I haven't even looked up dosage info because I'm like... seriously, wtf is this stuff? Not trying to die here, just treat chronic pain/depression.

I'd honestly be more interested in some of the less potent fentalogues than these weird new opioids. At least they're not Upjohn-47700 though... That shit was weird and insta-nod without euphoria and wore off after an hour or two. Blech!


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Cream Gravy? said:


> Novel opioids always sketch me. I have a lot of O-DSMT because it's a very effective/proven painkiller. My vendor sent me some alphabet soup opioid as a sample to try, and I haven't even looked up dosage info because I'm like... seriously, wtf is this stuff? Not trying to die here, just treat chronic pain/depression.
> 
> I'd honestly be more interested in some of the less potent fentalogues than these weird new opioids. At least they're not Upjohn-47700 though... That shit was weird and insta-nod without euphoria and wore off after an hour or two. Blech!


I know this is an unpopular opinion but man i loved U-47700! Yeah the duration was shit and it was pretty caustic but i loved how hard it hit in just 5 minutes (i used to call it opioid crack) and i found it pretty stimulating and euphoric. Effects-wise i actually liked it more than heroin, but yeah the duration did make it pretty worthless overall


----------



## Cream Gravy?

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> I know this is an unpopular opinion but man i loved U-47700! Yeah the duration was shit and it was pretty caustic but i loved how hard it hit in just 5 minutes (i used to call it opioid crack) and i found it pretty stimulating and euphoric. Effects-wise i actually liked it more than heroin, but yeah the duration did make it pretty worthless overall


Don't get me wrong, I still used it all up, just never got more, and in general, it was sub-par compared to every opioid I've had. Even codeine was better and that's saying something cause codeine is weak AF.


----------



## phenethylo J

Only rc opioid I tried was mt-45; felt weird like a mix of coke, oxy, and mxe. Just did it once since it was free. It's not the type of drug you'd want to use as an opioid replacement. I remember reading a report of some girl on here saying her hair started falling out after using it regularly.


----------



## Ganjcat

my guys back


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Cream Gravy? said:


> Don't get me wrong, I still used it all up, just never got more, and in general, it was sub-par compared to every opioid I've had. Even codeine was better and that's saying something cause codeine is weak AF.


i actually lived in Poland at the time where codeine is OTC, tried up to 600mg and it barely made me feel anything at all... so it was either O-DSMT or U-47700 for me. I also tried kratom from several different vendors up to 20 grams at a time and it never did shit.

In the end those were blessings in disguise because I would've eneded up taking them (codeine and kratom) way too often because of availability and price.
I'm gonna try the thiambutene one of these days but I'm not expecting much, haven't read many positive reports and some people said it made them pee dark which is pretty scary. I'll be sure to report back


----------



## devilsgospel

Ganjcat said:


> my guys back View attachment 21310



Damn that is exactly what I used to get. Looks so familiar.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I am in pain so that I paid approximately two dollars in this unknown amount of cocaine  (~70% ) ... in the picture it is possible to see some bricked weed too


----------



## schizopath

Jose you dont understand how jealous I am of your drugs


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> Jose you dont understand how jealous I am of your drugs



luckily this one is better than I was expecting, perhaps purer than 70 % , did one line right now and I am on the walls


----------



## Ganjcat

devilsgospel said:


> Damn that is exactly what I used to get. Looks so familiar.


hmm its some new strong stuff going around its murder on your lungs I just posted it so people know I'm not lying when I get fire the guy I got it off always sorts me out but he's been away for 7 days I tell ya haha when I got that text "back" I was like a little kid going to see his grandma that right there is 70 quids worth and since I got it on tick I'm a very happy chappy indeed if you
have a pic of your stuff id like to see and compare it I just got another bag of a different batch off my uncle to wanna see it?


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> luckily this one is better than I was expecting, perhaps purer than 70 % , did one line right now and I am on the walls


Glad to hear! I cant even get coke since its pathetically expensive in here. Hope you have a good time!


----------



## Ganjcat

life is good:D


----------



## jose ribas da silva

later, one of these will be very useful


----------



## speedfreak999

schizopath said:


> Oon mie jonku adhd testin tehny ja tuli jotain 100/120. Nyt ku tuli metaa veettyä kolme päivää, ja oli vittu muuten puhasta se Crystalin meta, pitää siirtää alkuviikon seuloi
> 
> Elvansee kerran testannu ku lähin eruooppaa kiertään ja vittu et oli makosaa.


Juu siis ei voi edes mainita Samassa lauseessa, eroja metyylifenidaatin ja LIS/DEXamfetiinin kanssa. Miettii esim mitkä laskuvarjot se vaatii et viittii silloin tällöin rätkästä medikinet CR kapselin... Verrattuna apteekkiamfetamiineihi....


----------



## speedfreak999

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> I know this is an unpopular opinion but man i loved U-47700! Yeah the duration was shit and it was pretty caustic but i loved how hard it hit in just 5 minutes (i used to call it opioid crack) and i found it pretty stimulating and euphoric. Effects-wise i actually liked it more than heroin, but yeah the duration did make it pretty worthless overall


Everyone has their opinions, but in general I think those fentanyl analogs and pv analogs are waste of precious human lives... Because it REALLY won't need an rc fentanyl, when the actual fentanyl is potent enough and sufentanil is 5× potent as normal fentanyl.


----------



## schizopath

speedfreak999 said:


> Juu siis ei voi edes mainita Samassa lauseessa, eroja metyylifenidaatin ja LIS/DEXamfetiinin kanssa. Miettii esim mitkä laskuvarjot se vaatii et viittii silloin tällöin rätkästä medikinet CR kapselin... Verrattuna apteekkiamfetamiineihi....


Ne 20mg kinetit on meikästä kaikkein euforisin douppi ottaa nokkaan. Pari tuntia kymmenestä millistä semmonen pärinä ettei mitään järkeä. Mut lääkkeeks tahtosin elvansen tai dexamfen.


----------



## schizopath

On mulla tuossa lisää metaaki tulos. Ja herskaa laskuvarjoks   

Ei oo vieläkään kovin pahan hintasta tuo meta ottaen huomioon et sil 0.25g valvoo neljä päivää.


----------



## speedfreak999

jose ribas da silva said:


> later, one of these will be very useful





schizopath said:


> On mulla tuossa lisää metaaki tulos. Ja herskaa laskuvarjoks
> 
> Ei oo vieläkään kovin pahan hintasta tuo meta ottaen huomioon et sil 0.25g valvoo neljä päivää.


https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/pics-of-your-stash.855187/Juu heh vittu gramma sitä Crystalin jäätä niin jumalauta ei sitä tiedä kuinka kauan sitä vittu jahtais pikku ukkoja.... Meinaan kyl sen dopamiinin erittämisestä tulee eittämättä depis.... Jumalauta onneks mä en aikoinaan alkanut Vetää mdpv, meinaa ku kattoo millai mun frendi nykii ku se on kiskonut noit pv analogei... Vittu niinku 24/7 epilepsia kohtaus.... Se on tunnettu tubettaja


----------



## schizopath

Gramma riittäs vittu itelle koko kuukauen jos jonku kolme neljä kertaa vetäs. Tuo 0.25 riittää varmaan kaks kolmen päivän sessiota.

Itel taas tekis mieli just pevekkiä koittaa ku yks jätkä suositellu mulle sitä jo useaan kertaan... varmaan turhan rankkaa.

Onko se sama jätkä joka kiskoo mitä sattuu ja sossu nakkas pihalle?


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

speedfreak999 said:


> Everyone has their opinions, but in general I think those fentanyl analogs and pv analogs are waste of precious human lives... Because it REALLY won't need an rc fentanyl, when the actual fentanyl is potent enough and sufentanil is 5× potent as normal fentanyl.


well you see the problem is I can't get fentanyl on the clearnet


----------



## speedfreak999

schizopath said:


> Gramma riittäs vittu itelle koko kuukauen jos jonku kolme neljä kertaa vetäs. Tuo 0.25 riittää varmaan kaks kolmen päivän sessiota.
> 
> Itel taas tekis mieli just pevekkiä koittaa ku yks jätkä suositellu mulle sitä jo useaan kertaan... varmaan turhan rankkaa.
> 
> Onko se sama jätkä joka kiskoo mitä sattuu ja sossu nakkas pihalle?


Siis joo kylhän sitä teki aikoinaan ku silk road 1 tuli tilattuu saksasta aika kovalla putsii amfetamiinii mut vaik sillon tuli vielä laillisesti og monkey dust eli mdpv... Ku tuli jokusen kerran nähtyy frendi aikas vitun kovissa mdpv övereis 2 viikkoo valvoneena ja vittu tykki sil laukes etc Mut ei sä tarkotat varmaa sitä Treen kultalusikka suus syntynyttä Hiihtopipo päätä, mut tää on pienemmän asiakaskunnan omaava "rappiotubettaja"


----------



## nznity

17x20mg morphine ampoules and 4x2mg clonazepam


----------



## Wilson Wilson




----------



## schizopath

speedfreak999 said:


> Siis joo kylhän sitä teki aikoinaan ku silk road 1 tuli tilattuu saksasta aika kovalla putsii amfetamiinii mut vaik sillon tuli vielä laillisesti og monkey dust eli mdpv... Ku tuli jokusen kerran nähtyy frendi aikas vitun kovissa mdpv övereis 2 viikkoo valvoneena ja vittu tykki sil laukes etc Mut ei sä tarkotat varmaa sitä Treen kultalusikka suus syntynyttä Hiihtopipo päätä, mut tää on pienemmän asiakaskunnan omaava "rappiotubettaja"


Tuli lissää 0.35g


----------



## speedfreak999

jose ribas da silva said:


> later, one of these will be very useful





ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> well you see the problem is I can't get fentanyl on the clearnet


If I would that mind so that fentanyl would be recreational opioid but it's just like methadone, no euphoric at all.... I pay these country prizes if I want something euphoric buzz with opioids... Fentanyl is good only IMHO to treat terminal phaze cancer and as sleeping before put to sleep, anesthetic


----------



## nznity

speedfreak999 said:


> If I would that mind so that fentanyl would be recreational opioid but it's just like methadone, no euphoric at all.... I pay these country prizes if I want something euphoric buzz with opioids... Fentanyl is good only IMHO to treat terminal phaze cancer and as sleeping before put to sleep, anesthetic


I have access to pharma grade fentanyl and sometimes I combine it with morphine, adds a nice kick to the rush. Makes you insta nod aswell with a huge dose, damn u just triggered me


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

speedfreak999 said:


> If I would that mind so that fentanyl would be recreational opioid but it's just like methadone, no euphoric at all.... I pay these country prizes if I want something euphoric buzz with opioids... Fentanyl is good only IMHO to treat terminal phaze cancer and as sleeping before put to sleep, anesthetic


I've never tried fentanyl but i disagree on the methadone, yeah it's not super euphoric or anything but 100mg give me a very pleasant, long lasting buzz.

But that's besides the point anyway, what i mean is that I'm not gonna find cheap, pure opioids IRL so RCs are great even if theoretically there are better opioids that exist on the planet, because i wouldn't be able to get them even if i wanted to.


----------



## speedfreak999

schizopath said:


> Tuli lissää 0.35g❤❤❤❤❤
> View attachment 21390


----------



## devilsgospel

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> I've never tried fentanyl but i disagree on the methadone, yeah it's not super euphoric or anything but 100mg give me a very pleasant, long lasting buzz.
> 
> But that's besides the point anyway, what i mean is that I'm not gonna find cheap, pure opioids IRL so RCs are great even if theoretically there are better opioids that exist on the planet, because i wouldn't be able to get them even if i wanted to.



I really like methadone, but 9/10 times I get way too fucked up on it, throw up, and pass out lol. Only drug that can do shit like that to me. Fentanyl on the other hand is really good to me. I'd describe pure fentanyl as an oxy-like high, chewing a 75mcg patch is heavenly.


----------



## Ganjcat

devilsgospel said:


> I really like methadone, but 9/10 times I get way too fucked up on it, throw up, and pass out lol. Only drug that can do shit like that to me. Fentanyl on the other hand is really good to me. I'd describe pure fentanyl as an oxy-like high, chewing a 75mcg patch is heavenly.


I tried methadone other day first hour thought I hadnt taken much then boom tried raising my leg and it felt so good to raise which is how I know I am fucked up then just layed their with awesome body high


----------



## devilsgospel

Ganjcat said:


> I tried methadone other day first hour thought I hadnt taken much then boom tried raising my leg and it felt so good to raise which is how I know I am fucked up then just layed their with awesome body high



It doesn't kick in for like 3 hours when I take it and I somehow forget that each time and take way too much lol.

Last time I ate 2 40mg wafers thinking the first one didn't kick in. Boy did I fuck that up.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

devilsgospel said:


> I really like methadone, but 9/10 times I get way too fucked up on it, throw up, and pass out lol. Only drug that can do shit like that to me. Fentanyl on the other hand is really good to me. I'd describe pure fentanyl as an oxy-like high, chewing a 75mcg patch is heavenly.


back b4 fet was in most heroin now adayz.
I sold my car for a few hundred and a stack of fet patches , I also use to chew them, I didn't like the idea if sticking it on i didn't want to od, sounds dumb but it was fun...


----------



## negrogesic

Methadone is a very good drug, especially if you arent addicted to it. Perhaps my favorite overall. Id choose it over anything unless youre talking about drugs for IV administration (which i don't do anymore anyhow). Years ago i was on 380mg a day so youd think id be sick of it. Havent had it in probably 6 years though.


----------



## Xorkoth

I have only done methadone once, a long time ago before I ever did anything but 1 or 2 5mg vicodins.  But I'll tell you what, I really enjoy buprenorphine.  From what I understand, methadone is way more full-on opiate.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

dones... I miss the wafers fun drug 
i like dulidid just a lil more but it has been a while


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## b-man1961

Mr.Deeds said:


> My kratom stash haha


Very nice, and organised as well.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> i have yet to try it, it's supposed to be a bit worse and shorter lasting, but it was very cheap so whatever.



Here that pieperidylthiambutene is extremely caustic and not worthwhile. Dead in the water from what my friends on another Opioid related sub-forum say.

I'd avoid it honestly, be safe friend eat the O-DSMT


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Here that pieperidylthiambutene is extremely caustic and not worthwhile. Dead in the water from what my friends on another Opioid related sub-forum say.
> 
> I'd avoid it honestly, be safe friend eat the O-DSMT


I tried 25mg and it didn't do anything, added 50mg a while after and nothing still. I'm gonna try like 200mg but yeah from what I've read it's garbage so I'm not expecting much. Thanks for the warning my dude


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's been a while since posting in my own thread. Let the after probation stash commence with 21 20mg IR Adderall, tested on two friends and they check out:


----------



## Xorkoth

Mmmm, I love those things...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just added 2 rocks of crack to my stash but the picture didn't come out well.

And getting 15 more addies tonight.

Will keep y'all updated.

This stash will only grow until june til i nom it all.


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm trying to do the same thing and build an end of probation stash, but I'm waiting until I get back to Chicago. It shall include DMT, nitrous, oxycodone, clonazepam, and legal weed. Should be realistic based on who I know around those parts.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Legal weed is something i need to add as well, but that i can get any time, stinks, and is hard to hide because of the ssize.

Getting 2 grams of pure d-meth soon too, hopefully. 

Let's get these stashes GOING bro.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My wish list:

-Meth
-Adderall
-Coke
-Crack
-Weed


----------



## devilsgospel

Hmm I'm gonna go ahead and guess you like uppers. I'm more of an opioid and benzo man myself. I do enjoy a nice week long stim binge every once in a while though.

One great thing about not being able to do drugs: getting to do a whole bunch of drugs at once later lol.

My list:
Oxycodone
#4 heroin
O-DSMT
Clonazepam 
Etizolam
3-FPM
DMT
N2O
Bunch of legal weed (preferably extracts and THC syrup that will last in storage)


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Right?

It gives me something to look forward to.

I haven't popped an addy for a year, haven't smoked crack equally as long, haven't done D-meth EVER (but did mediocre meth 2 months ago), haven't smoked weed in two years, and haven't done coke in 6 months. By june that will add 4 months to all of those. My fragile little dopamine receptors are being nourished to health right now.. only to soon get _fucking obliterated_.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Addy 30mg (x11)
Addy 20mg (x22)
Crack rock (x2)


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> Right?
> 
> It gives me something to look forward to.
> 
> I haven't popped an addy for a year, haven't smoked crack equally as long, haven't done D-meth EVER (but did mediocre meth 2 months ago), haven't smoked weed in two years, and haven't done coke in 6 months. By june that will add 4 months to all of those. My fragile little dopamine receptors are being nourished to health right now.. only to soon get _fucking obliterated_.



I was under the impression that north american meth is all d-meth, because the precursors typically used are d isomer (like pharma ephedrione or pseudoephedrine), which only forms the d isomer.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Oh. Huh.

I'm not really that knowledgeable of it, all i know is my meth is garbage and this meth from across the globe is listed as "D-meth" and people who have bought it swear by it. D meaning dextro meaning _not _levo, IIRC?

Regardless, this "D-meth" is exceptional and extremely expensive, compared to the cheap ounces i by from LA. This shit comes from across the globe and for good reason.


----------



## devilsgospel

^ wut


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


>


PLEASE MAY I DO SOME


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I was under the impression that north american meth is all d-meth, because the precursors typically used are d isomer (like pharma ephedrione or pseudoephedrine), which only forms the d isomer.


you're right

almost all of it is d-isomer

it's just.... so gross... disgusting.. it's everywhere.  I don't know how it caught on like wildfire.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

devilsgospel said:


> ^ wut



All 10 of my packs from LA to Illinois to Canada to the streets of Boston have all been the same, mediocre grade.

Planning to get some from Australia which is known for their ice.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> All 10 of my packs from LA to Illinois to Canada to the streets of Boston have all been the same, mediocre grade.
> 
> Planning to get some from Australia which is known for their ice.



Oh I posted that because someone just quoted my post and didn't add anything to it but they deleted it.

Yeah Australia has some phenomenal ice I hear. Oddly wikipedia's article on meth legality says that it's legal to possess in Australia, idk if that's true but you should look at it my mind was blown seeing that.

I also read on here (forgot who's post it was) that Australia was recently flooded with Chinese product and apparently they make some high quality ice.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> All 10 of my packs from LA to Illinois to Canada to the streets of Boston have all been the same, mediocre grade.
> 
> Planning to get some from Australia which is known for their ice.


Shit is pure as fire out here man.  No way I do like 20mg shots and feel like I'm going to die if it isn't pure.  I know me too well and it seems way more strong/fire than actual d-methamphetamine pharma grade.  JUST TRUST THIS DOGGO shit is PURE AS FUCK out here. 

You just need to drop your pants, wait for a hand/blow job and get your shit for free.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Stronger than Desoxyn?

That's my dream script.

All i want is to do a shot then cream my pants is that too much to ask?


----------



## assclass

id go to the source.  Japan, and find mr yakuza meth dealer for the original real deal


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> All 10 of my packs from LA to Illinois to Canada to the streets of Boston have all been the same, mediocre grade.
> 
> Planning to get some from Australia which is known for their ice.



I didn't see you said IL until now, trust me you don't want anything from there. Except maybe some heroin.


----------



## schizopath

Finnish heroin or toblerone? Idk, atleast I got a nice pi amount of it


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> Stronger than Desoxyn?
> 
> That's my dream script.
> 
> All i want is to do a shot then cream my pants is that too much to ask?



Desoxyn is pure d-meth.  And yeah, d meaning dextro isomer and not levo.  it could also be racemic (mix of D and L).  However like all street drugs, d-meth can be cut to shit and thus not as good.  And the cuts can be active, leading to dirtier effects.  Also apparently there is a chemical called isobenz-something being passed off as meth that isn't even amphetamine which is shit.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah, i'm even familiar with what desoxyn tablets look like. I'm obsessed with them.

This girl i know lead me on yesterday saying she could get desoxyn or dexedrine. She texts me this morning saying "Nope. Sorry bro. Try Mike.", and i know Mike doesn't even know what those two drugs are.

Anyway, in regards to my stash, i think i'm gunna get an eight ball of crack with part of my tax refund, since i already have 11 sessions of adderall (11x 30, 22x 20 = 11 sessions of 30+20+20), and only have two 20's of crack. I need a rock per session, so i need 9 more rocks, and an eight ball will give me 3.5gs/9 = four point rock hits per session. Or maybe i'll get powder and slam it.

Dopeeee.

Meow meff.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Desoxyn is pure d-meth.  And yeah, d meaning dextro isomer and not levo.  it could also be racemic (mix of D and L).  However like all street drugs, d-meth can be cut to shit and thus not as good.  And the cuts can be active, leading to dirtier effects.  Also apparently there is a chemical called isobenz-something being passed off as meth that isn't even amphetamine which is shit.



Yeah that iso shit has really made me wary of meth. I've read a lot of bad shit about it being even more poisonous than meth and causing a ton of nasty health problems.


----------



## negrogesic

madness00 said:


> Yeah, i'm even familiar with what desoxyn tablets look like. I'm obsessed with them.
> 
> This girl i know lead me on yesterday saying she could get desoxyn or dexedrine. She texts me this morning saying "Nope. Sorry bro. Try Mike.", and i know Mike doesn't even know what those two drugs are.
> 
> Anyway, in regards to my stash, i think i'm gunna get an eight ball of crack with part of my tax refund, since i already have 11 sessions of adderall (11x 30, 22x 20 = 11 sessions of 30+20+20), and only have two 20's of crack. I need a rock per session, so i need 9 more rocks, and an eight ball will give me 3.5gs/9 = four point rock hits per session. Or maybe i'll get powder and slam it.
> 
> Dopeeee.
> 
> Meow meff.



I had a desoxyn script once. It was very expensive, you are much better off with good street or perhaps dark net meth. 120 count of 5mg tablets cost like $350 since my insurance refused to cover it, absolutely not worth it. Even taking 10 tablets is pretty underwhelming. $350 for .6g of meth, though yes it is 100% pure d-meth, is outrageous.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I told my plug last night i'd amputate my legs for desoxyn. I'll reconsider. 

Yeah i've tried 10 different packs from the web, all the same, mediocre shit. Don't get me wrong, it's still my drug of choice, and the price was far less than $350 for an ounce, but it just left me wanting to cream my pants. I want to cream my pants during a shot. Again, is that so much to ask.

But i'm pretty satisfied with the amount of adderall and crack i added to my stash in a mere week.


----------



## Tubbs

Xorkoth said:


> I was under the impression that north american meth is all d-meth, because the precursors typically used are d isomer (like pharma ephedrione or pseudoephedrine), which only forms the d isomer.


There has been a bit of p2p meth out there last few years, but is very different in appearance to what most are used to. P2p cook forms a racemic product that won't form crystals


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

On top of the 33 Addies and two rocks, just got a ball of coke powder off the brick:


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

hook a brother up.... kidding


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I met this massive black guy in his basement. He had a baseball bat in plain sight for when "people act up". Guy was cool though weighted it out right in front of me.


----------



## Xorkoth

I just got 110mg of TMA-2... fuck yeah.  DOM with an extra oxygen, from recent reports though I'm gonna like it more than DOM.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

GLHF.

Posing as an amphetamine, huh. Emotions ranging from sadness to euphoria, huh.

LMK WTF you doing RN IRL, IIRC.

GGEZ.


----------



## KS78

schizopath said:


> Finnish heroin or toblerone? Idk, atleast I got a nice pi amount of it
> View attachment 21675


How is the quality?


----------



## Xorkoth

I ate meth tonight.  What a nice thing.  Sold as molly, definitely not molly,. but I think I preferred in this instance


----------



## schizopath

KS78 said:


> How is the quality?


Absolute garbage. I took about 130mg and barely got a nod going on. Not getting anymore heroin in my dear country.


----------



## schizopath

I got a better nod last week from a 40mg oxy.


----------



## schizopath

I thought that heroin would be cheaper but considering quality and the fact that I always wake up instantly when I get sleep on heroin, even codeine wins this.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Xorkoth said:


> I ate meth tonight.  What a nice thing.  Sold as molly, definitely not molly,. but I think I preferred in this instance



My dude!! Welcome back to the dark side.


----------



## Xorkoth

It sure was nice.  It's way different orally than smoked (the only other way I've done it).


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> It sure was nice.  It's way different orally than smoked (the only other way I've done it).



Oral meth is probably my favorite RoA. Nice balance of stimulation and euphoria.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah, it was less stimulating and very lovely physically.  It felt very benign.  Fairly rolly, but distinct.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

madness00 said:


> My dude!! Welcome back to the dark side.



I realize this may have been inappropriate.

I don't want @Xorkoth to be a meth addict. I just get lonely in the dark side.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> I don't want @Xorkoth to be a meth addict. I just get lonely in the dark side.


Id be joining you if meth didnt cost 190€/gram over here.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I saw a picture of your meth and it looked fire.

Transparent and all.

The shit i get is always cloudy. Everywhere in the US online and on the street of the east coast.


----------



## schizopath

I dont know, it felt like mostly fillers. Maybe that isopropyl whatever. Im getting some tomorrow and if I need like 60mg lines Im not getting it anymore.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

60mg?

I do 350mg shots and feel toasty.

See, that right there tells me your shit is FIRE!

Maybe not pure, but i'd gladly pay what you pay if lines only 60mg long get me lifted.


----------



## schizopath

How fast did your tolerance to meth come? Like some times 20mg gets me good for a long time and other times 50mg aint cutting it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

On day three, i can do a shot then fall asleep a couple hours later. Where as on my first shot i'd be up all night easily.

Trash.


----------



## schizopath

Makes sense. Thanks. uuh, how fast does the doses go up normally?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I usually keep the dosage the same actually.

Because there is so much cut, that anything more would make me dizzy and jittery.

But the low amount of meth in my shit warrants a big shot, every time.

Or maybe it's my psych meds that keep me down? IDK.


----------



## schizopath

Actually, Im gonna try that tactic to do a big line at the start and then keep it lower.


----------



## Xorkoth

The shit I did, I didn't weigh but did like 3 dips on the tip of my pinkie finger.  I'm guessing 40-50mg tops, orally.  I was high as a kite.  It was little tiny rocks that were mostly clear.  Definitely not MDMA or MDA, didn't taste like them and it was way too potent.  I have only smoked meth before but it tasted like I imagine it would taste if you ate it, like a similar sort of flavor except really bitter.  Also burned a good bit snorted (I snorted like 15mg later).  Also when he got it, it was one big crystal, but he crushed it down to dose it.  My other friend was like, I think maybe it's a cathinone, but it lasted way too long, and was way too potent.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

If the rocks were mostly clear, that's a good fucking sign.

Gah.. the things i'd do for good meth.


----------



## devilsgospel

^ that's how I feel about heroin


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm probably gunna add about 20 pins to my stash for the addy come down.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> I'm probably gunna add about 20 pins to my stash for the addy come down.



That's smart. Kpins and addy are nice together also.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@devilsgospel - What's a good (low) dose of klonopin for 50mg adderall? I don't want to still feel amped but added euphoria.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> @devilsgospel - What's a good (low) dose of klonopin for 50mg adderall? I don't want to still feel amped but added euphoria.



I would say since you're not a downer person 0.5mg of clonazepam would be a nice buzz for you. Kpins are of the more powerful benzos. Honestly you might be able to get away with 0.25mg, I've always had a gaba tolerance and even I could feel as little as 0.5mg. One of my favorite benzos actually, very powerful and euphoric.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Word, i'll start at .25. Just texted my buddy asking what the dosage was. These little bitches are more than half the price of an adderall, so i'm not surprised if they are .5s.

I'm getting paranoid someone will find my stash. I already invested $500 into it in two weeks.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

devilsgospel said:


> I would say since you're not a downer person 0.5mg of clonazepam would be a nice buzz for you. Kpins are of the more powerful benzos. Honestly you might be able to get away with 0.25mg, I've always had a gaba tolerance and even I could feel as little as 0.5mg. One of my favorite benzos actually, very powerful and euphoric.


Really? I find all other pharm grade BZDs to be far more powerful than clonazepam. I have to take at least 2mg to even notice I took anything anxiety and myorelaxant wise.

The duration is a pro though.

Like, if I had to list my top fave benzos of what I've tried it would be, in descending order:
-diazepam
-alprazolam
-etizolam
-clonazepam
-diclazepam (not worth it at all)


----------



## devilsgospel

Cream Gravy? said:


> Really? I find all other pharm grade BZDs to be far more powerful than clonazepam. I have to take at least 2mg to even notice I took anything anxiety and myorelaxant wise.
> 
> The duration is a pro though.
> 
> Like, if I had to list my top fave benzos of what I've tried it would be, in descending order:
> -diazepam
> -alprazolam
> -etizolam
> -clonazepam
> -diclazepam (not worth it at all)



For some reason I've always gotten wonderful effects from clonazepam, far above almost any other benzo. Euphoria, muscle relaxation, and especially anxiolytic effect are all 10/10.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

devilsgospel said:


> For some reason I've always gotten wonderful effects from clonazepam, far above almost any other benzo. Euphoria, muscle relaxation, and especially anxiolytic effect are all 10/10.


benzos give me energy one time I biked like 20 -30 miles to get some dvds and 20- 30 miles home, I was Rxed k pins in the past i also have anxiety disorder...


----------



## Xorkoth

I get very subtle effects from clonazepam, without significant benzo tolerance 1mg was like "do I feel something?"


----------



## devilsgospel

I'd trade any benzo besides maybe bromazepam for a klonopin

Bromazepam is unbeatable. Maybe midazolam too but I've never had it. Brotizolam gets an honorable mention.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

New addition to stash: 1.5g meth:






35 adderall
2 crack rocks
3.5g coke
1.5g meth


----------



## schizopath

You gonna binge thru them all?


----------



## schizopath

Benzos are still unbeatable for like comedowns and stuff but I fucking hate how I always end up delirious after using them..


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> You gonna binge thru them all?



IDK man I think this time I'll have to take it easy. What do you mean about benzos. Like foggy minded? Or psychotic.


----------



## schizopath

I used them for years on a script so I always end up psychotic in the comedown even from a simple 2mg klonopin use.

And respect, you better take them easy. Such a big stack would vanish on the 5th day of a binge.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah I do need pins though. My friend should have 25 1mgs next week.

Man I have enough Adderall to last ten days. Coke to last a couple, meth to last a couple, and crack for twenty minutes


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Y'all wouldn't believe the shit I had to go through to get that Tina. I got home at 2am, had to take the bus to a train to another train to walking 15 minutes in the freezing cold to meet some tweaked out kid who thought I was a "Jake" and I had to convince him I wasn't a cop. Guy dropped the fucking bag in the street and I had to snag it up.


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

That's a lotta bullshit for a little bag


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Right?

Caught the very last train and bus home almost got stranded. The kid was 15 minutes late.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


>


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I tested all 4 on my friends.

Adderall - good
Meth - not bad
Crack - good
Coke - no legs at all. Good thing I got a ball I guess?


----------



## negrogesic

madness00 said:


> I tested all 4 on my friends.
> 
> Adderall - good
> Meth - not bad
> Crack - good
> Coke - no legs at all. Good thing I got a ball I guess?



Should cocaine have legs? Id be suspicious if it did.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

negrogesic said:


> Should cocaine have legs? Id be suspicious if it did.



They said they crashed in 15 minutes.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

negrogesic said:


> Should cocaine have legs?


I remember back in the day one can take a goodish line and be good for an hour or more (couple times i recall i would stop for a day or two as the shit was too good and could feel it taking time off my life).
IMO/E, good coke is rare but does last... like you forget about it after administration

Oh OT:
Nothing to post ATM
stash looking sad... maybe 3g kratom (til mon... i share)
some boring ass gabas of different forms 
naparoxen
maybe two bowls of good wood

maybe have some coffee as it supposedly is an opioid and some sugar maybe boot that instead of H
JK
Do not do this peeps


----------



## Drew1771

China White is something I haven't heard in years.


----------



## Drew1771

nznity said:


> I weighed it myself. it was 30.something grams straight from the lab, it was shiny as fk and kinda wet still.


Show pictures


----------



## Drew1771

Drew1771 said:


> Show pictures





nznity said:


> I weighed it myself. it was 30.something grams straight from the lab, it was shiny as fk and kinda wet still.





Wilson Wilson said:


> Very rare and apparently highly euphoric, let me know how it feels!


Me too.


----------



## Drew1771

saracen7 said:


> running low on coke
> View attachment 20833


I see


----------



## DopeM

I'm fiiiiiine


----------



## Wilson Wilson

devilsgospel said:


> Bromazepam is unbeatable.



Yesss and so underrated, probably because it's not as commonly prescribed worldwide as clonazepam, alprazolam, diazepam etc are but I love me some bromazepam. I'd say it's about on par with temazepam but more potent. I love the muscle relaxation.

Hard to come by in the UK though. So is temazepam. Shame.

Benzos I got in right now are alprazolam, clonazepam, and etizolam. Running low though.

When I spent the weekend with my girlfriend for Valentine's we did morphine and MDMA now that was goooood shit. She was also on pregabalin and I was actually pretty jealous of her because she started getting straight up visuals from the pregabalin + MDMA combo. 

She decided we should make a video of ourselves and we laughed out loud watching it later haha. She kept looking right into the camera like "my pupils are huuuuge!"

Anyway, off-topic soz, hope everyone is good!


----------



## devilsgospel

Wilson Wilson said:


> Yesss and so underrated, probably because it's not as commonly prescribed worldwide as clonazepam, alprazolam, diazepam etc are but I love me some bromazepam. I'd say it's about on par with temazepam but more potent. I love the muscle relaxation.
> 
> Hard to come by in the UK though. So is temazepam. Shame.
> 
> Benzos I got in right now are alprazolam, clonazepam, and etizolam. Running low though.
> 
> When I spent the weekend with my girlfriend for Valentine's we did morphine and MDMA now that was goooood shit. She was also on pregabalin and I was actually pretty jealous of her because she started getting straight up visuals from the pregabalin + MDMA combo.
> 
> She decided we should make a video of ourselves and we laughed out loud watching it later haha. She kept looking right into the camera like "my pupils are huuuuge!"
> 
> Anyway, off-topic soz, hope everyone is good!



Valentine's video huh? Send me a link  jk don't do that

Speaking of bromazepam though I was surprised to find a vendor that had real honest to god 6mgs for cheap in the states a long while ago. I bought so many of those man. I love it so much, and it obliterates my anxiety to the point where I'm a different and way more charismatic person. It's hard to explain but it goes beyond the usual benzo brand of anxiolytic action. Even somewhat stimulating to a degree while still incredibly relaxing.

OT I need to take a pic of this bottle of Kentucky bourbon I got, there's a glass snake coiled around it it's cool af


----------



## Wilson Wilson

devilsgospel said:


> Valentine's video huh? Send me a link  jk don't do that
> 
> Speaking of bromazepam though I was surprised to find a vendor that had real honest to god 6mgs for cheap in the states a long while ago. I bought so many of those man. I love it so much, and it obliterates my anxiety to the point where I'm a different and way more charismatic person. It's hard to explain but it goes beyond the usual benzo brand of anxiolytic action. Even somewhat stimulating to a degree while still incredibly relaxing.
> 
> OT I need to take a pic of this bottle of Kentucky bourbon I got, there's a glass snake coiled around it it's cool af



I get that same effect from etizolam. It's unique for me in that it feels kinda stimulating and directly makes me more social as well as killing anxiety. 

For me bromazepam has me more faded, but I definitely see where you're coming from I suddenly get very charismatic on that stuff.

The big problem with benzos for socialising of course is that I also never have much idea how sober I come across to other people.

When I've had bromazepam before it's always been the Hemofarm brand from Serbia. Lovely light green 6mg's.


----------



## devilsgospel

Wilson Wilson said:


> I get that same effect from etizolam. It's unique for me in that it feels kinda stimulating and directly makes me more social as well as killing anxiety.
> 
> For me bromazepam has me more faded, but I definitely see where you're coming from I suddenly get very charismatic on that stuff.
> 
> The big problem with benzos for socialising of course is that I also never have much idea how sober I come across to other people.
> 
> When I've had bromazepam before it's always been the Hemofarm brand from Serbia. Lovely light green 6mg's.



See that's funny because etizolam gets me faded and bromazepam makes me social. Drugs man.

I've had those (I think) as well as some kinda European brand on one very special occasion. I'm trying hard to remember (whole package was in German I think) what kind but they were also green but a little bigger than the ones that vendor I mentioned had. I did originally think the smaller ones from the vendor were pressed, but if they were it was definitely still just bromazepam. I'm really not surprised I don't remember details, I don't remember much of anything about that period lol.

Honorable mention to clorazepate and brotizolam, I got a few of those with the German(?) box of bromazepam as well.


----------



## devilsgospel




----------



## 6am-64-14m

devilsgospel said:


>


Damn, brr; you got wasted on two shots of bourbon?
Jealous and envious....


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IIRC DG is a midget.


----------



## andyturbo

This thread is better than porn. Props to OP (maaddnesssss)

I just came in my pants.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> IIRC DG is a midget.



I'm one of the tall midgets


----------



## schizopath




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Excited to add some RC's to my stash soon.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Excited to add some RC's to my stash soon.



Which ones???


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I think N-Ethylhexedrone


----------



## schizopath

Found this on webs

real meth is not completely clear


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah? Maybe that chump hooked me up.


----------



## schizopath

Idk, the meth that looked as milky as Zephyrs tits was way fucking better. Im pretty sure I could have dosed all of the last meth and not fucking gotten a real intensive buzz.

Your meth looks better than mine since it doesnt look like just glass.


----------



## schizopath

Well what do you know. I was starting to think this powder was too cut but just had a amph shit so I guess atleast some baby powders for me!


----------



## Xorkoth

Having to take a shit is a normal reaction to stimulants, it doesn't indicate baby laxative or whatever people say is a cut.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Yeah it’s a pretty common amphetamine side effect


----------



## schizopath

Ive been recently doing meth and amphetamine just doesnt feel as good. Guess I forgot that. Fairly wired after all, just not hyperfocused like on meth.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Love my local pharmacist. Still orders it in just for me, only condition is I don't tell anyone my source and I keep to my word on that. 

Just had a few decent gulps with some Xanax and etizolam


----------



## schizopath

If the meth I get is real stuff Im getting more meth and oxys next month


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Wooo feeling good right now so tonight as well as the combo above I made some pod tea and this batch is PROPER strong lots of morphine content then I smoked some weed and wooooo flying hiiiiigh.


----------



## schizopath

I just checked my meth and realized that its a mix of 2 different batches. One looks like glass so propably fake and the other is milky.

Here we go


----------



## Xorkoth

Looks purty...

Here are some recent additions to my stash:






The unlabeled jar with red goop in it is my attempt at DMT "jungle spice", I had to salt it out because I realized there was no way I was going to evaporate all that xylene (it smelled so bad that I had outside my house and in the morning the entire house reeked so bad you could barely breathe).  I also did it with mimosa hostilis rootbark, and I guess it's better to try for jungle spice with acacia.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

On top of this pic, added 20 klonopin, 10 more adderall 30s, and an eight of weed.

I'll take more pictures closer to probation ending.



madness00 said:


>


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Today's combo: 20 mg oxazepam + 0,25 mg alprazolam + cocaine + cannabis


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


>


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

More coke to the stash, from a new source:


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Wilson Wilson said:


> When I've had bromazepam before it's always been the Hemofarm brand from Serbia. Lovely light green 6mg's.



Sandoz puts them out too

Maybe other pharma companies too but whenever I've had them it's been a Sandoz product


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Burnt Offerings said:


> Sandoz puts them out too
> 
> Maybe other pharma companies too but whenever I've had them it's been a Sandoz product



Sandoz makes banging European oxy that I know for sure. So many of their 80mg's have been up my nose.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

20 klonopin
30 adderall
2 crack rocks
1g meth
2g weed

and 20g coke pre-acetone wash:


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> 20 klonopin
> 30 adderall
> 2 crack rocks
> 1g meth
> 2g weed
> 
> and 20g coke pre-acetone wash:



I hate you


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I still have 3 months to collect.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> I still have 3 months to collect.



I'm about to start as well


----------



## Xorkoth

My latest addition... it finally came.  So excited, I am starting a microdose regimen very soon, help me get the motivation to make the changes I've been needing to make.  I need iboga back in my life.  But not a flood... I don't think someone should do that twice.  Last time it changed my life so much, it saved me, really.  This time I just need a little gentle prodding from the best medicine I've ever had.






The powder is so dense, that is 3 grams but it looks like 1.  I used some paper to funnel it in, and licked some of the residue.  Immediately I remembered the taste, very evocative.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Xorkoth said:


> My latest addition... it finally came.  So excited, I am starting a microdose regimen very soon, help me get the motivation to make the changes I've been needing to make.  I need iboga back in my life.  But not a flood... I don't think someone should do that twice.  Last time it changed my life so much, it saved me, really.  This time I just need a little gentle prodding from the best medicine I've ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The powder is so dense, that is 3 grams but it looks like 1.  I used some paper to funnel it in, and licked some of the residue.  Immediately I remembered the taste, very evocative.


Why store it in a dropper bottle instead of a classic vial? Look at all that air it's touching!!!


Got some more etizolam and a gram of pyrazolam in. Gonna vial those up and put them away for a rainy day. Might put some pyraz in solution, been wanting to try that one.


----------



## Xorkoth

Well I thought, being 3 grams, it wouldn't fit, though I think it retrospect it would because it's a really dense, heavy powder.  Also I think I'm out of those vials, reminds me I need to order some more.  Amazing how many I've used.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Well I thought, being 3 grams, it wouldn't fit, though I think it retrospect it would because it's a really dense, heavy powder.  Also I think I'm out of those vials, reminds me I need to order some more.  Amazing how many I've used.



I could use some of those too, you get em cheap?


----------



## Xorkoth

The vials?  Yeah, amazon has super cheap 12 packs of 1 dram vials.


----------



## negrogesic

Cream Gravy? said:


> Why store it in a dropper bottle instead of a classic vial? Look at all that air it's touching!!!
> 
> 
> Got some more etizolam and a gram of pyrazolam in. Gonna vial those up and put them away for a rainy day. Might put some pyraz in solution, been wanting to try that one.



Yeah i saw pyrazolam floating around recently. How is it? It is essential the same structure as bromazolam with the phenyl ring replaced with a pyridine.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

negrogesic said:


> Yeah i saw pyrazolam floating around recently. How is it? It is essential the same structure as bromazolam with the phenyl ring replaced with a pyridine.


Haven’t tried it yet, been busy since it showed up and want to reduce my tolerance first.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just did an acetone wash on my 20 grams, got back 15. Friend said it's much better.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

One last picture for now of my after probation stash. Won't be adding to it for at least two weeks.

.2g crack
1g weed
1g meth
27mg klonopic
960mg adderall
15g cocaine (acetone washed)


----------



## negrogesic

How long is 200mg of crack gonna that seems like a let down (id be,  "yo wheres the rest of it?").


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah that's a good point but i feel like it could be a stepping stone to slamming the powder?


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> Yeah that's a good point but i feel like it could be a stepping stone to slamming the powder?



avoid avoid avoid


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I have a G of snow kinda hard to get good shit around here, crystal is every were but that's not my fav stim


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I have a G of snow kinda hard to get good shit around here, crystal is every were but that's not my fav stim



I prefer meth. I wish I lived in your mythical place 

Just did a second wash. First wash got 75% back, second got 85%. Now I only have 13 grams but my buddy said it's fire.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CFC said:


> avoid avoid avoid



I'll probably just snort it since it last so much longer. But i will mainline at least once just to test it out.

I'll probably finish my 13 grams in 3 nights.


----------



## schizopath

Boof it!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Only think I'll boof is crystal meth shards. Burns nice and right.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Only think I'll boof is crystal meth shards. Burns nice and right.



Boofing heroin is fun, but I just love that aroma of vinegar that gets stuck in your nose when ya snort it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah I understand - I love the smell and drip of coke. Meth? Not so much.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Would alll of you please inform me of your names and adsresses (for important scientific statistics. You will receive $200 for participation. All you need to do is send me your information to: operationinfiltrationbl@fbi.gov


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Should I buy 10 more Adderall 30s or a gram of crack today?


----------



## Cherifbadgang

madness00 said:


> Should I buy 10 more Adderall 30s or a gram of crack today?


Hey man I see you on the invega sub. I know its not the right place but Did you take invega and healed ? After how long are you able to get high?


----------



## devilsgospel

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Would alll of you please inform me of your names and adsresses (for important scientific statistics. You will receive $200 for participation. All you need to do is send me your information to: operationinfiltrationbl@fbi.gov



I already gave that info plus my credit card info to the CIA, but if you insist


----------



## schizopath

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Would alll of you please inform me of your names and adsresses (for important scientific statistics. You will receive $200 for participation. All you need to do is send me your information to: operationinfiltrationbl@fbi.gov


I ll infiltrate your ass!


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Should I buy 10 more Adderall 30s or a gram of crack today?


Can you handle crack well? If you do get it, you got a shitload of adderall.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

schizopath said:


> I ll infiltrate your ass!



YAS PLZ


----------



## schizopath

You mind if I choke you gently`?


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> But i will mainline at least once just to test it out.



A lot of people have regretted this particular statement


----------



## schizopath

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> YAS PLZ


I would literally fuck your face and destroy your ass. Im not sure if you would be ready for that.


----------



## CFC

Xorkoth said:


> A lot of people have regretted this particular statement



Yeah I was about to say, just don't even start. At all. Minuscule upside, gigantic lifelong downside.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I have already started.. i still prefer to take it through the nose, despite that. @CFC @Xorkoth 

Anyway, here's more crack (1g) inspired by @negrogesic


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm officially broke.

Spent $1,600 on my stash so far, in what, three weeks?


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> I'm officially broke.
> 
> Spent $1,600 on my stash so far, in what, three weeks?


Dedication, man!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Werd.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Cherifbadgang said:


> Hey man I see you on the invega sub. I know its not the right place but Did you take invega and healed ? After how long are you able to get high?



I only took invega orally, once, in a psych ward.

I moderate Mental Health, so you'll see me around that area, but for all intents in purposes i have not used invega the way you all have.

I am on an antipsychotic, though, called Vraylar. I can still get high on it.


----------



## Mrs.Nunya75

Xorkoth said:


> I have only done methadone once, a long time ago before I ever did anything but 1 or 2 5mg vicodins.  But I'll tell you what, I really enjoy buprenorphine.  From what I understand, methadone is way more full-on opiate.


It’s strong but the long term side effects are not worth it.


----------



## Mrs.Nunya75

Help Me Please!!!! I have a pic to share but can’t figure out how to upload. (Btw, I’ve uploaded videos and pics b4.....) I’m not comfortable having it on another site. Is there a way around this???? Thank you!!!


----------



## andyturbo

Mrs.Nunya75 said:


> Help Me Please!!!! I have a pic to share but can’t figure out how to upload. (Btw, I’ve uploaded videos and pics b4.....) I’m not comfortable having it on another site. Is there a way around this???? Thank you!!!



Not at the moment mate sorry. See the post on the homepage regarding this from TLB.


----------



## Tubbs

Iv coke is legit the worst idea.... speaking from experience.... it's all fun and god complexes until you're screaming at the Turkey about CIA listening devices in your eyelids and your arms look like little Billy after the lawn dart incident....


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah I honestly am not a big fan of it simply because it's so short lived. Thankful that I never heard the invisible train or whatever the fuck.


----------



## Xorkoth

Mrs.Nunya75 said:


> Help Me Please!!!! I have a pic to share but can’t figure out how to upload. (Btw, I’ve uploaded videos and pics b4.....) I’m not comfortable having it on another site. Is there a way around this???? Thank you!!!



Use imgur (imgur.com).  Super easy.  Create a free account, upload your pics there, it gives you the BB code that you paste into a post here, voila, your pic shows up.

But yeah sorry attachments have been disabled because in just a few months we gained 25% of the entire server space of the entire rest of the history of Bluelight and all that disk space makes server upgrades and maintenance work much harder.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

madness00 said:


> Should I buy 10 more Adderall 30s or a gram of crack today?


The Adderall definitely. It lasts for many hours whereas the crack high's incredibly short. As great as other stimulants are I'll always chose an amphetamine (Amphetsmine, Methamphetsmine, dexmphetamne etc) over coke/crack because they're much cheaper and last for several hours, not 5-20 minutes.

Sorry if my typimg looks drunk, I think the diazepam is making my brains a little mush.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Xorkoth said:


> Use imgur (imgur.com).  Super easy.  Create a free account, upload your pics there, it gives you the BB code that you paste into a post here, voila, your pic shows up.
> 
> But yeah sorry attachments have been disabled because in just a few months we gained 25% of the entire server space of the entire rest of the history of Bluelight and all that disk space makes server upgrades and maintenance work much harder.



Thanks for the heads up. I don't really do any social media / sharing so I'm not that familiar with image hosting services.  The technical part is easy enough . As for having to find a hosting site & decide which one to use (the deciding part in particular ) takes time. I appreciate the help deciding. 
I read the post on the main page which makes perfect sense. I was shocked that attachments had been allowed when I returned to the site. I figured storage issues would soon crop up but I digress.

I'll have to make an imgur account. As I have a few pics of some "Purple Punch"that I thought was pretty neat looking. Never had a strain quite like it. Didn't even smell like cannabis in the slightest. I'll try to post it when I get the time to make said account. Thanks again for the info. (y)


----------



## Xorkoth

I've never had any problems with imgur at all, it's free, unlimited image uploads, and no ads or anything.  Rather than make posts with the images, I click the image link in the upper right drop-down menu under your account name, and it shows all the images, then you can drag images over.  If I want to use pictures on my phone, I use the phone app and it seems to require you to make a post but you can make the post private and then link the picture.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> The Adderall definitely. It lasts for many hours whereas the crack high's incredibly short. As great as other stimulants are I'll always chose an amphetamine (Amphetsmine, Methamphetsmine, dexmphetamne etc) over coke/crack because they're much cheaper and last for several hours, not 5-20 minutes.
> 
> Sorry if my typimg looks drunk, I think the diazepam is making my brains a little mush.



You're right. But I did choose the crack, because I only had 200mg and you know how crack goes. I also have 32 Adderall 30s.

Hopefully I don't add a whole lot more to the stash. It's expensive. I could get an ounce of meth cheap online but once the mailman threw my mail on the porch and I live with 10 other guys.


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> I am on an antipsychotic, though, called Vraylar. I can still get high on it



I'm not surprised you can still get high on that. Getting high seems mostly about NE and not DA.


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> I live with 10 other guys.



Pics please


----------



## CFC

Xorkoth said:


> I've never had any problems with imgur at all, it's free, unlimited image uploads, and no ads or anything.  Rather than make posts with the images, I click the image link in the upper right drop-down menu under your account name, and it shows all the images, then you can drag images over.  If I want to use pictures on my phone, I use the phone app and it seems to require you to make a post but you can make the post private and then link the picture.



imo Imgur is better if you don't use your own account and just do an anonymous upload - just because sometimes you can trace people that way, plus others also often have to click the annoying cookies thing when you upload on your own account.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

CFC said:


> imo Imgur is better if you don't use your own account and just do an anonymous upload - just because sometimes you can trace people that way, plus others also often have to click the annoying cookies thing when you upload on your own account.



Once again thanks for the info!  (y) I access BL via TOR / TAILS & having another account PW to remember would be a hassle. As I tend to make separate accounts that I only access through TOR for anything BL related. I'm probably being overly cautious but I figure it can't hurt besides a little extra time. 

Being able to upload images without an account sounds VERY handy. I definitely will be checking that out. TBH I'm not that concerned with the cannabis pics. Hell I'd allow cannabis ones in my G photos & such without to much concern but linking any "clear" accounts to BL is a no go for me. 

Edit: "Upload from Tor denied" Apparently not.   I'm assuming the correct way is to upload anonymously from the clear web? I'll have to do that tomorrow or something as I'm out of time for the moment.


----------



## Mrs.Nunya75

Xorkoth said:


> Use imgur (imgur.com).  Super easy.  Create a free account, upload your pics there, it gives you the BB code that you paste into a post here, voila, your pic shows up.
> 
> But yeah sorry attachments have been disabled because in just a few months we gained 25% of the entire server space of the entire rest of the history of Bluelight and all that disk space makes server upgrades and maintenance work much harder.
> [/QUOTEtgabk t
> Thank you! I saw that the upload is different now and usually I can make it work but not this last time. I roll check out the site you recommended. Thank you again! I appreciate it!!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I have tails on a USB drive but choose to upload ounces of meth and coke on the clear web


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Mrs.Nunya75




----------



## Mrs.Nunya75

Mrs.Nunya75 said:


>


Sorry, I’ll try again!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Awesome!


----------



## schizopath




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

What are those?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

looks like pregabalin and maybe some oxy?


----------



## axe battler

The red and white ones are deffo 300mg pregabalin. Fuck knows the middle. Id guess oxy too. Or morphine


----------



## devilsgospel

Just got a blister of these I'm so giddy, first thing I've been able to post here in so long


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, pregabalin 300mg and oxy 40mg. Oxy are gone now but I got 50 gabapentins, blister of lyrica and 6mg bupre left.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

schizopath said:


> Yeah, pregabalin 300mg and oxy 40mg. Oxy are gone now but I got 50 gabapentins, blister of lyrica and 6mg bupre left.



I see that pregabalin has become quite popular on here. I don't recall it being anything special but with all these posts I might have to try it again. I was on it for a year or so but discontinued it as I didn't think it was doing much & thusly not worth being dependent on. I tried some a few months back & ended up just passing out...
I may have taken to much considering things. I thought I had like 5 bottles full of the purple ones around here somewhere. It figures can't seem to find em now that I want to.  Found a couple 150's but that's about it.

Just curious to you or other posters why the Lyrica? Is it just a case of that's what's available on the clear web without having to go dark? (Not trying to source! I'm just curious. I'll edit or delete if this is not appropriate?)
Sort of a get what you can kinda thing? Or is pregabalin that people are seeking out over other substances? As I may have erroneously assumed that if people were sourcing off the web that where generally getting there DOC. On the dark web at least. On the clear web I assume people order the best of what is available. Essentially the whole grey vs black market thing. I figure if people are going to a black market they go for there DOC as opposed to the clear web where I assumed it's a matter of what's available without being to risky. I could be very wrong. 

Thanks to anyone that has any input.  Though considering how curious I am on the subject I may be better off making a thread. That is if the topic is even allowed as knowing people someone might go to far. 



CFC said:


> imo Imgur is better if you don't use your own account and just do an anonymous upload - just because sometimes you can trace people that way, plus others also often have to click the annoying cookies thing when you upload on your own account.



As for the thread topic I hope I got it right this time! I think I did the imgur thing correctly? 

I guess we'll see. My post is supposed to be 5 images of "Purple Punch". A very unique batch of cannabis I had a lil while back that I hadn't posted since the attachment change. If it came out correctly the first image is a friend holding a bud. Followed by a close up, some buds chilling in a bud circle & 2 pics of a pile of them. As you can probably tell from the hair in the pile we have cats. Hair happens.  This particular batch was unique! I've had a lot of strains over the years but this was a first. Smelled nothing like cannabis. Not even remotely. More like a sweet "grape?" type smell / taste. It was decent potency wise but it just smelled so different. Looks wise it definitely hit the purple part of "Purple Punch".


----------



## Xorkoth

I have taken pregabalin a few times.  The first time was, to this day, one of the most pleasurable and euphoric drug experiences of my life, just 300mg, too.  It was like a combination of gabapentin, GHB and alcohol... ie, sedating, trippy, a flood of strong euphoria, and an almost MDMA-like touch sensitivity and desire to talk and share emotions.  Truly fantastic.  I did it a few more times in close succession and it was all very nice.  I haven't had it since but it's a gabapentinoid... some people don't seem to react to them very strongly.  For me, 1200mg of gabapentin, properly staggered, is very nice (it's no Lyrica though, but more functional).  Lyrica reminds me of phenibut, but cleaner on the body, more intoxicating, and more euphoric but less functional.  And a different style of euphoria.  

I would take Lyrica over most other drugs.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Damn.

Yeah remember when i PM'ed you asking about empathogenics? So pregabalin is up there?

I honestly find when i take kratom i am more empathetic too.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah for me pregabalin is top-notch.


----------



## Morpheus74




----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> I have taken pregabalin a few times.  The first time was, to this day, one of the most pleasurable and euphoric drug experiences of my life, just 300mg, too.  It was like a combination of gabapentin, GHB and alcohol... ie, sedating, trippy, a flood of strong euphoria, and an almost MDMA-like touch sensitivity and desire to talk and share emotions.  Truly fantastic.  I did it a few more times in close succession and it was all very nice.  I haven't had it since but it's a gabapentinoid... some people don't seem to react to them very strongly.  For me, 1200mg of gabapentin, properly staggered, is very nice (it's no Lyrica though, but more functional).  Lyrica reminds me of phenibut, but cleaner on the body, more intoxicating, and more euphoric but less functional.  And a different style of euphoria.
> 
> I would take Lyrica over most other drugs.



Yeah it's a lot like phenibut only not shitty.


----------



## Xorkoth

I thought you liked phenibut?

4 new additions:  4-AcO-DMT (a different batch, can't have too much of that although I have 3 vials now), 5-MeO-MiPT that is crystal rocks, which is really unusual but my friend says it's great (and my other batch is from some Chinese source and I have suspected its purity), and finally I have some 5-MeO-DiPT again, been a long time (it's somewhat purple which is interesting, quite pretty.  Smells like I remember though).  I also picked up 5x 25e-NBOH blotters, because why not... never tried one of the class and this seems like a solid one to try a couple times and check it off the list.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> I thought you liked phenibut?
> 
> 4 new additions:  4-AcO-DMT (a different batch, can't have too much of that although I have 3 vials now), 5-MeO-MiPT that is crystal rocks, which is really unusual but my friend says it's great (and my other batch is from some Chinese source and I have suspected its purity), and finally I have some 5-MeO-DiPT again, been a long time (it's somewhat purple which is interesting, quite pretty.  Smells like I remember though).  I also picked up 5x 25e-NBOH blotters, because why not... never tried one of the class and this seems like a solid one to try a couple times and check it off the list.



Phenibut was cool like the first time I tried it. Felt a lot like a dirtier pregabalin buzz that went great with alcohol. It really upsets my stomach though and makes me groggy the morning after along with an intense loss of coordination. Pregabalin blows it out of the water, I get basically all the good effects with none of the bad.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah it's true that it's pretty rough.  I do like pregabalin bettter except phenibut has a certain non-drugness to it when dosed exactly right that makes it the most background/functional of its class for me which I love.

I'm obsessed with collecting psychedelics, I just looked in my 3 boxes (blotter jar, closet box, freezer box) and it's getting really stupid.


----------



## schizopath

Its definitely euphoric. For me personally it resembles mania. So thats why I like it. It also boosts the opioids that I use.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I thought you liked phenibut?
> 
> 4 new additions:  4-AcO-DMT (a different batch, can't have too much of that although I have 3 vials now), 5-MeO-MiPT that is crystal rocks, which is really unusual but my friend says it's great (and my other batch is from some Chinese source and I have suspected its purity), and finally I have some 5-MeO-DiPT again, been a long time (it's somewhat purple which is interesting, quite pretty.  Smells like I remember though).  I also picked up 5x 25e-NBOH blotters, because why not... never tried one of the class and this seems like a solid one to try a couple times and check it off the list.


YOU
HAVE
MOXY

bitch u a lucky ho

4 srs you gonna fuck with 25DEATH compounds bro get serious

get some more of that MOXY and share the LOVE BRO

give that burner shit to a burner bro who doesn't care if they live or die, you have too much to live for MANNN


----------



## Xorkoth

the NBOHs have not caused any deaths and are widely considered much less sketchy.  I just want to try one and I thought ethyl was the best bet as 2C-E itself is incredible.

I'm not sure if that "moxy" really is moxy, as it has almost no discernable taste and is in rock crystal form.  Should smell/taste like a tryptamine.  Fortunately I have another batch that is definitely good.


----------



## schizopath

4.2g pregabalin
15g gabapentin
5mg buprenorphine
and few long drinks


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'd like to go to @Xorkoth house.

Welcome to my humble abode, here I greet you naked, in a paint smock slightly ajar. These are my botanicals. And here, my psychotryptaminihexedrones. Would you like some kratom tea?


----------



## schizopath

We should double-helicopter Xork


----------



## Hylight

watch the sunset and the sun rise over the purple gardens


----------



## Xorkoth

I don't do kratom anymore silly.

Can I be the engine that spins the helicopter blades?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Oh but the rest is accurate. I see


----------



## negrogesic

Xorkoth said:


> I thought you liked phenibut?
> 
> 4 new additions:  4-AcO-DMT (a different batch, can't have too much of that although I have 3 vials now), 5-MeO-MiPT that is crystal rocks, which is really unusual but my friend says it's great (and my other batch is from some Chinese source and I have suspected its purity), and finally I have some 5-MeO-DiPT again, been a long time (it's somewhat purple which is interesting, quite pretty.  Smells like I remember though).  I also picked up 5x 25e-NBOH blotters, because why not... never tried one of the class and this seems like a solid one to try a couple times and check it off the list.



Whats 5-meo-mipt supposed to be like? I wasn't a fan of 5-meo-dipt, though i can't say it was horrible either. I would hope 5-meo-mipt would be better.


----------



## Xorkoth

5-MeO-MiPT is bettter.  More psychedelic, less bodyload, more useful.  I like 5-MeO-DiPT pretty well though, it's euphoric and if you get past the bodyload (nothing gives me one anymore), it's physically quite pleasurable.  Moreso than 5-MeO-MiPT.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I am tempted to look at my stash everyday, but I know it will tempt me to use. Going to deposit my pay check this Thursday instead of adding to the stash. Unless my addy connect has more footballs!

No more coke. Could use more meth and Adderall, always. Weed I'll get more of when it's closer to June.


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> Going to deposit my pay check this Thursday instead of adding to the stash. Unless my addy connect has more footballs!



I'm never doing stimulants again... unless ANYONE has ANY stimulants!!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Xorkoth said:


> I'm never doing stimulants again... unless ANYONE has ANY stimulants!!


good point...


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> I'm never doing stimulants again... unless ANYONE has ANY stimulants!!



I don't do coke anymore. Unless it's like around.


----------



## Xorkoth

That's me, for sure


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

don't drug trouble unless drug trouble trouble drug troubles you...


----------



## Xorkoth

Speaking of stims, I'm gonna do some Adderall tonight, fell into my lap.


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> I don't do coke anymore. Unless it's like around.


Hate the stuff myself, but golly, do I love the way it smells


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Admittedly i did hit up my addy girl.

Really tempted to get that ounce of meth for dirt cheap but i have an itch for pharma grade amps.


----------



## devilsgospel

Got 1g O-desmethyltramadol and x10 pregabalin 150mg yum


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> Got 1g O-desmethyltramadol and x10 pregabalin 150mg yum


Nice


----------



## Xorkoth

I miss pregabalin, I've only had it like maybe 10 times, all many years ago, but my first time on it was one of the most extremely euphoric days of my entire life, it was ridiculous.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Xorkoth said:


> I miss pregabalin, I've only had it like maybe 10 times, all many years ago, but my first time on it was one of the most extremely euphoric days of my entire life, it was ridiculous.



I got a big stash of the Lyrica brand stuff kicking about, if you fly to the UK you're welcome to it 

As for my stash update:











That weed in particular is something proper special. Bloke told me it was Girl Scout Cookies. Since there's no legal weed supply in the UK (unless you have a very specific condition and feel like paying £3,500 a month...) I never have any idea if the strains are what they're claimed to be, but this stuff is proper good. Smells kinda chocolatey, has you blasted to space higher than Elon Musk, and makes your face feel all nice and fuzzy like a sheep. Beautiful.

And anyone who knows about those "Clonazepam Star" tablets knows they are the Roche Rivotril brand, no more need be said!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Girl scout cookies are my favorite strain. Does totally look like it could be the real deal.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Xorkoth said:


> I miss pregabalin, I've only had it like maybe 10 times, all many years ago, but my first time on it was one of the most extremely euphoric days of my entire life, it was ridiculous.



I did end up taking some pregabalin after asking in the thread the other day. Ended up just popping a 150 to see if I liked the effect or not. It had it's up & downsides. I'll have to give it another whirl. It seemed useful in terms of helping with pain & energy to take a shower. It lasted longer than I had recalled it lasting.
Sadly enough I seem to only have a few 150's laying around & can't find the like 4 bottles of whatever strength the purple ones where. 

That sorta limits my ability to experiment & see if they would hold any use at this point though. I didn't find it particularly euphoric in my case. It did seem to have a bit of up & down "rolling" type feel to it though. I'm not really a stimulant fan anymore though. I overused dextro-amphetamine a decade or so ago & haven't really been a stimulant fan since. Ironically I can handle amps or other uppers much better than even say caffeine (perhaps due to body load?) but I digress. I used to enjoy stimulants quite thoroughly but I haven't done them in years. Honestly I'm not sure how I would or wouldn't tolerate them.



devilsgospel said:


> Got 1g O-desmethyltramadol and x10 pregabalin 150mg yum



Enjoy.  I've never had the opportunity to partake of the substance myself. When it first arrived I had far to high a tolerance for it to be economical. I'd have to look now to see if the market has changed.
I don't recall the potency offhand though. Reminds me now that my situation has changed perhaps I should read up on it real quick & see if it might be of use though. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

madness00 said:


> Girl scout cookies are my favorite strain. Does totally look like it could be the real deal.



Going by what I read on Leafly the effects match up too. Very nice hybrid that gives a strong sativa head high and the sedated indica body high at the same time. Good balance imo. And using a vaporiser especially, it is strong as fuuuuck.

The buds themselves are beautiful too. Proper professional grade grow behind this for sure. And nice and sticky too. All around best bit of weed I've had in ages. Don't normally bother posting weed on here but this is something special.


----------



## kaosisallwesee

Wilson Wilson said:


> That weed in particular is something proper special. Bloke told me it was Girl Scout Cookies. Since there's no legal weed supply in the UK (unless you have a very specific condition and feel like paying £3,500 a month...) I never have any idea if the strains are what they're claimed to be, but this stuff is proper good. Smells kinda chocolatey, has you blasted to space higher than Elon Musk, and makes your face feel all nice and fuzzy like a sheep. Beautiful.


Are you middle, north, or south? There's been some amazing quality cookies about the midlands lately. Can't quite tell in the picture but is it purple? This stuff is purple to varying degrees (not that it really affects anything other than appearance, but in this case it's just an identifying feature) One of the batches I tried was almost black in places, but overall a deep purple. Some of the highest quality flower I've ever seen in the uk.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

kaosisallwesee said:


> Are you middle, north, or south? There's been some amazing quality cookies about the midlands lately. Can't quite tell in the picture but is it purple? This stuff is purple to varying degrees (not that it really affects anything other than appearance, but in this case it's just an identifying feature) One of the batches I tried was almost black in places, but overall a deep purple. Some of the highest quality flower I've ever seen in the uk.



South mate. It's green and yellow as you can see in the pic, no purple that I can see. But if this is the kind of stuff going about in 2020 it's gonna be a good year!


----------



## kaosisallwesee

Wilson Wilson said:


> South mate. It's green and yellow as you can see in the pic, no purple that I can see. But if this is the kind of stuff going about in 2020 it's gonna be a good year!


Looks quality either way! If its a different batch that's even better, just means more growers are stepping up the quality. I'm with you on that, it's gonna be smashing


----------



## Wilson Wilson

kaosisallwesee said:


> Looks quality either way! If its a different batch that's even better, just means more growers are stepping up the quality. I'm with you on that, it's gonna be smashing



Same thoughts here, I'm happy the standards are up this high. Dealers have been offering "flavours" for ages but quality has never been this good before. Hope this becomes the new norm.

Going to Canada later on in the year too so I'll see what their stuff is like and get a better perspective on quality.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

BENZO STASH 

approximately 100 units of alprazolam 1 mg, 75 of oxazepam 10 mg, 20 mL of clonazepam 2,5 mg


----------



## Fuckface247

nznity said:


> I have access to pharma grade fentanyl and sometimes I combine it with morphine, adds a nice kick to the rush. Makes you insta nod aswell with a huge dose, damn u just triggered me



"vet ket"


----------



## Fuckface247

schizopath said:


> Tuli lissää 0.35g
> View attachment 21390


----------



## schizopath

Hieno nimi. Ookko sama jäbä ku se jolla oli se adhd respa?


----------



## Fuckface247

schizopath said:


> Finnish heroin or toblerone? Idk, atleast I got a nice pi amount of it
> View attachment 21675





schizopath said:


> Hieno nimi. Ookko sama jäbä ku se jolla oli se adhd respa?


Jeps  sama reikäpää. Mut luojan kiitos ne sielt häviää ja lopulta jäljellä on enää yks iso reikä


----------



## schizopath

Niihän siinä käypi lopulta. Mitens sul on menny?


----------



## Fuckface247

Fuckface247 said:


> "vet ket"


----------



## Fuckface247

schizopath said:


> Niihän siinä käypi lopulta. Mitens sul on menny?


Ei mitää  ihan fine.... Muutto täs just edes vähä isommille hoodeille..... Varsinais suomen alueelle...


----------



## devilsgospel

2g O-DSMT 
x10 Aspadol brand tapentadol
x20 300mg pregabalin 
Bottle of Maker's Mark and Slane (Irish) whiskies and a 350ml bottle of Third Stage 130 proof absinthe

Yeah I'm ready for quarantine


----------



## nznity

Fuckface247 said:


> "vet ket"


I can get HUMAN ket but i dont like the high. ID rStjer even take.fentsnyl than ket
Now IV morph ampoules, that's another game.


----------



## Stark

devilsgospel said:


> x20 300mg pregabalin



Did gaba- and pregaba- recently become limited scripts, like opiates in most states, where you folks are?

I only ask because I keep seeing people holding such small amounts at a time, and about five year ago my doc was handing those out like speeding tickets in a school zone.  Maybe 1200 or 1500mg/day Gaba to start? Then tried pre-, but it didn't work as well.  Anyway, literally hundreds of pills with two or three refills.  I enjoyed it, both recreationally and for its prescribed purpose (nerve pain from slipped discs in spine) but I started reading reports about how terrible the withdrawl could be, so I stopped them once my back had settled down some.  Thinking I might have a relapse to renew my subscription.


----------



## Specified

I don't see the point in Lyrica. All it did to me was I could hardly walk, speak was slurred and just felt out of it


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Stark said:


> Did gaba- and pregaba- recently become limited scripts, like opiates in most states, where you folks are?


Yes, my state put both on a registry along with Soma, all BZDs and of course, all opioids. So they give me like a shake down every time I fill my alpraz script. Oh, you also need some hyoscymine? Here, have as much as you'd like, no ID necessary. Wait, you need some alpraz too?! YOU FUCKING DEGENERATE! PROVE IT! That's the feel I get at the pharmacy these days, even though one could kill me and I get with ease, the other can't kill me, and I have to jump through hoops.

It's supposed to stop 'doc shopping' but I mean, wtf? I don't doc shop. I just need medication to stave off suicidal levels of pain.


----------



## schizopath

4mg of bupre


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Yeah, pregabalin 300mg and oxy 40mg. Oxy are gone now but I got 50 gabapentins, blister of lyrica and 6mg bupre left.


Those oxy looked delicious. No WONDER they were gone so fast. Haha


----------



## schizopath

nznity said:


> Those oxy looked delicious. No WONDER they were gone so fast. Haha


I fucking went and did 160mg + 2.1g of pregab and alcohol. How I didnt die is a miracle on its own.


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> I fucking went and did 160mg + 2.1g of pregab and alcohol. How I didnt die is a miracle on its own.


i've shot 300 mg morph. 5mg alprazolam and some fentanyl. Woke up in the hospital idk how i was still alive either.


----------



## schizopath

nznity said:


> i've shot 300 mg morph. 5mg alprazolam and some fentanyl. Woke up in the hospital idk how i was still alive either.


I must have some overworked guardian angels cause Ive been so close to death many times. Once I fell off a motorbike while driving 90 kmh. Only broken ankle


----------



## goaskalex

been looking for these bitches all week. i know how i'm spending lockdown. :'')

(not pictured: two bottles of vodka, an eighth of bud, some ice, and a shit ton of dxm that i probably won't touch)


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I'm glad I'm not Rx benzos anymore but I do miss them good times


----------



## Xorkoth

The best times you never had


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

i cunt rember...


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I’m glad benzos don’t erase my memory. I’m still tapering down, I’m at 7mg etiz daily equivalency (I use a variety of them sometimes) and I remember my days clearly still.

But I hate how short the -zolams are... if I use them for sleep I wake up after 4 hours >.<


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Adding 19 vyvanse and 4 johnnies to the stash:


----------



## Xorkoth

Cream Gravy? said:


> I’m glad benzos don’t erase my memory. I’m still tapering down, I’m at 7mg etiz daily equivalency (I use a variety of them sometimes) and I remember my days clearly still.
> 
> But I hate how short the -zolams are... if I use them for sleep I wake up after 4 hours >.<



Some of the -zolams are very long-lasting, for example clonazolam and flubromazolam


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Xorkoth said:


> Some of the -zolams are very long-lasting, for example clonazolam and flubromazolam


True. I guess I was just thinking of etiz and alpraz. I'm thinking I'll pick up some flualpraz before the impending scheduling. Longer lasting, more sedating alprazolam? YES PLEASE!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Got 8 more Vyvanse tonight, and got rid of some pins. So now my stash is at:

7gs coke
1.2gs crack
1g meth
1g weed
27 Vyvanse 50
25 Adderall 30 IR
4 gabapentin 800
2 Adderall 20 XR


----------



## 6am-64-14m

jealous/envious ^^^
mf


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Bout  a quarter of dove hard on back of toilet... shit was nice... at work. Never do that it was a trip... lol










picked up a few apls


----------



## Cream Gravy?

madness00 said:


> 27 Vyvanse 50


Ewwww gross... the only time I ever take lisdex is when I'm going on a 10+ hour drive and need to stay awake.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

PtahTek said:


> picked up a few apls


Nice. I'm hoping to get bumped up to the blues this month, I have to take two of my .5mg peaches to be rid of my gut pain, sometimes more lately


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Cream Gravy? said:


> Ewwww gross... the only time I ever take lisdex is when I'm going on a 10+ hour drive and need to stay awake.



You don't like how lisdex converts into pure dextro?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Cream Gravy? said:


> I'm hoping to get bumped up


Shit i want my blue bars but $ is on hold because _OF THIS FUCKIN CORONA BS!_
Need to get license straight and purchase a whip but hells fuckin no i gotta wait til the end of the world....
I'll work it out and when I do imma get 90
just gotta remember im on the outside of a taper ATM


----------



## Cream Gravy?

madness00 said:


> You don't like how lisdex converts into pure dextro?


I didn't know it did   I only ever take dexamp IRs these days, I hate the XRs. So essentially, I think I just hate any stimulant that lasts more than 8 hours.


----------



## devilsgospel

Cream Gravy? said:


> I didn't know it did   I only ever take dexamp IRs these days, I hate the XRs. So essentially, I think I just hate any stimulant that lasts more than 8 hours.



Yeah I didn't know that either when I took them and didn't like them much. IR or nothin. Weirdly I think I like a little L amp also.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I need to take like 200mg but it feels closer to meth to me than adderall does simply because it's cleaner, IMO. No levo.

Got two more johnnies for some reason. Free so i'll take it.


----------



## Ganjcat

HoW do I upload pics again I'm clicking the pic and link icon but it will only let me link a url theirs no option to use my own files like before it's just... Disappeared?


----------



## Ganjcat

madness00 said:


> I need to take like 200mg but it feels closer to meth to me than adderall does simply because it's cleaner, IMO. No levo.
> 
> Got two more johnnies for some reason. Free so i'll take it.


don't do meth man.. It's bad for your body just do heroin at least if you have a good unlimited supply your teeth won't fall out in serious btw they are both addictive but heroin especially in times like these is what we all need


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Heroin makes me throw up.

I gave it an honest try.

I don't like downers. I'm "down" as it is, very little anxiety.

That said, my favorite was a goofball, though. (meth + heroin).

Anyway, we probably shouldn't be glorifying drugs or recommending people try hard drugs. Heh.


----------



## Branggen

Quite a few grams of Kadian brand morphine and a couple hundred roche valiums, haven't taken a benzo in a year though and the morphine I only use for my taper which is 90% complete.

The Morphine




Just a closeup




Valiums, and a few xanax


----------



## Wilson Wilson

I would voluntarily catch the coronavirus to get my hands on that stash.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

madness00 said:


> I'm "down" as it is, very little anxiety.


You lucky bastard


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Branggen said:


> Quite a few grams of Kadian brand morphine and a couple hundred roche valiums, haven't taken a benzo in a year though and the morphine I only use for my taper which is 90% complete.
> 
> The Morphine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a closeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valiums, and a few xanax


Mannnn... I have a much broader collection, but my current taste in drugs makes me very, VERY jealous of that!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Sometimes i get sweaty palms 

Lol.


----------



## Gloomp

This is one giant trigger thread for me.


----------



## Ganjcat

Gloomp said:


> This is one giant trigger thread for me.


Look back a few pages for me check out fat rocks of heroin raw I get try and try not to dribble


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

goaskalex said:


> been looking for these bitches all week. i know how i'm spending lockdown. :'')
> 
> (not pictured: two bottles of vodka, an eighth of bud, some ice, and a shit ton of dxm that i probably won't touch)



They are fake as fuck. Be careful...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


>



Love those little orange devils, smash a few up and plunge my face in em like some big titties


----------



## Xorkoth

I want your stash madness


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Xorkoth said:


> I want your stash madness



You said that yesterday - it's getting creepy - you even probably know where I live within 5 miles.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> You said that yesterday - it's getting creepy - you even probably know where I live within 5 miles.



I could probably find you irl, but Xorky is an enigma. He's in some mountain bunker surrounded by weird plants and computer screens cackling maniacally.


----------



## goaskalex

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> They are fake as fuck. Be careful...



funny story, uh

lesson already learned.

i lowkey knew they were fake but ate them anyway. 0/10 would not recommend.


----------



## devilsgospel

goaskalex said:


> funny story, uh
> 
> lesson already learned.
> 
> i lowkey knew they were fake but ate them anyway. 0/10 would not recommend.



Back in my day presses were good, I miss buying gallon bags of the extra strengths

Now they're GARBAGE


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> You said that yesterday - it's getting creepy - you even probably know where I live within 5 miles.



I actually know exactly where you live, AND I'm watching you right now.  

But I'm a nice guy so I wouldn't ever steal your stash, come on bro, quit being paranoid.



devilsgospel said:


> I could probably find you irl, but Xorky is an enigma. He's in some mountain bunker surrounded by weird plants and computer screens cackling maniacally.



Or at least that's what I want you to think.


----------



## schizopath

10 grams of amphetamine and 2mg of buprenorphine


----------



## MotoT450

schizopath said:


> 10 grams of amphetamine and 2mg of buprenorphine


Is that the same as aderrall? 👁


----------



## devilsgospel

MotoT450 said:


> Is that the same as aderrall? 👁



Essentially yes. Some amphetamine medications are different ratios of dextroamphetamine and levoamphetamine, but adderall and most street amphetamines are 50/50 ratios. Stuff like Dexedrine is 100% dextro which is the cleaner/better isomer.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Amphetamine sulfate is 50% dextro - adderall is 75% dextro - Vyvanse converts to 100 ultimately - dextro/dexedrine and Desoxyn all 100 from the getgo IIRC.

Vyvanse converts at about 30% into dextro (adderall 47%,, dexedrine 73), that's why the dosages for vyvanse are larger than adderall and way larger than dexedrine.

In other words, 30mg Vyvanse is equal to 8.85 mg dexedrine, or 11.8 mg Adderall.

And then you have desoxyn.. which is meth.

@devilsgospel - yeh i do research.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Yep Dexedrine and Desoxyn are both dextro.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'd kill for those two.

My stash needs them.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

madness00 said:


> Amphetamine sulfate is 50% dextro - adderall is 75% dextro - Vyvanse converts to 100 ultimately - dextro/dexedrine and Desoxyn all 100 from the getgo IIRC.
> 
> Vyvanse converts at about 30% into dextro (adderall 47%,, dexedrine 73), that's why the dosages for vyvanse are larger than adderall and way larger than dexedrine.
> 
> In other words, 30mg Vyvanse is equal to 8.85 mg dexedrine, or 11.8 mg Adderall.
> 
> And then you have desoxyn.. which is meth.
> 
> @devilsgospel - yeh i do research.



So, in my stash, i have just over a gram of dextroamphetamine.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Amphetamine sulfate is 50% dextro - adderall is 75% dextro - Vyvanse converts to 100 ultimately - dextro/dexedrine and Desoxyn all 100 from the getgo IIRC.
> 
> Vyvanse converts at about 30% into dextro (adderall 47%,, dexedrine 73), that's why the dosages for vyvanse are larger than adderall and way larger than dexedrine.
> 
> In other words, 30mg Vyvanse is equal to 8.85 mg dexedrine, or 11.8 mg Adderall.
> 
> And then you have desoxyn.. which is meth.
> 
> @devilsgospel - yeh i do research.



Fuck I knew one of those was 75% but I forgot which. Also that math you did explains why I didn't like Vyvanse. I was taking the 100s but according to you it was not even close to as much amphetamine as I thought.

Professor Speed over here

You're still not @Speed King though


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

thank you guys for providing these pictures i'm like mentally satiated just looking at some of this shit lol

it's soothing to know it's all _still there, _even if i don't have access or have decided to abstain


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

devilsgospel said:


> Love those little orange devils, smash a few up and plunge my face in em like some big titties



About to get 10 more 30 IRs if tonight goes right. And this week is pay day so more to come on Thursday.



FuckinAcidMan said:


> thank you guys for providing these pictures i'm like mentally satiated just looking at some of this shit lol



I feel you. I love looking back on the posts it makes me satisfied. I'll be sad to see my stash go, but will forever be in my heart.


----------



## SAT4N_420

My small stash that's shrinking way too fast because of this quarantine.


----------



## devilsgospel

SAT4N_420 said:


> My small stash that's shrinking way too fast because of this quarantine.



Still better than mine!

I also really like getting pills in blisters in a box, I hate the rx bottles the US uses I WANT THE BOX


----------



## Gaffy

Prepare for some Eutylone shards in the coming days, should be 80g of it!


----------



## Xorkoth

Gaffy said:


> Prepare for some Eutylone shards in the coming days, should be 80g of it!



Man that's a ton of a rather inferior stim (IMO anyway).  But I bet it looks nice. 

I've got n-ethyl-pentedrone, 3-FMA, and 3-MMC coming any day.  And DCK as well.  I'm excited, been craving stims so bad since this lockdown.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

7 more addies.


----------



## Crystalrose105

Ive tried so many things now and for the love of god I cannot figure put how to post a picture on here. I shouldve gotten high first.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Try going to Imgur.com -> new post -> select picture -> hover over top right of picture to the 3 little dots -> get share links -> copy BBCode.

@Crystalrose105


----------



## Crystalrose105

This is my precious. 
Thank you, can I call you daddy or sir? I swear on my big toes I was copy and pasting in all the wrong areas.


----------



## negrogesic

Xorkoth said:


> Man that's a ton of a rather inferior stim (IMO anyway).  But I bet it looks nice.
> 
> I've got n-ethyl-pentedrone, 3-FMA, and 3-MMC coming any day.  And DCK as well.  I'm excited, been craving stims so bad since this lockdown.



What is 3-FMA like?


----------



## Xorkoth

I don't know yet, I'll get back to you on that.  I've had 2-FMA and 4-FMA, 2-FMA is very functional, enegizing, motivating, just a tiny bit euphoric, 4-FMA is highly euphoric, serotonergic (but meth-like, not 4-FA-like).  I read that 3-FMA is in the middle which is why I got it.


----------



## negrogesic

Just picked up 10g of this...


----------



## Ganjcat

Why can't I send pics why any the icon coming up anymore???? All I can do is enter a url wtf


----------



## Gaffy

Some glassware


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Ganjcat said:


> Why can't I send pics why any the icon coming up anymore???? All I can do is enter a url wtf


The servers were overloaded with pictures too quickly, we don't have enough storage for all of them, so now you must use a third party image hosting site.


----------



## nznity

SAT4N_420 said:


> My small stash that's shrinking way too fast because of this quarantine.


i need that stash so bad for the next 3 days uu. only got 1 clonazepam left and im lockdown til monday.


----------



## nznity

Gaffy said:


> Some glassware


dam bro, u sure smoke a lot. hahahah


----------



## nznity

nznity said:


> Some Goodies I've been treating myself with lately. Includes:
> -Original Gold Rush PWD Popper (still sealed)
> - Good Quality cocaine (4.4 grams)
> -9 generic Diazepam 10mg blister
> 9-20mg/ML morphine ampoules(from the peruvian health ministry) my personal faves.
> -4 260mg MDMA Formula1 Ecstasy Pills.
> Quite an outstanding stash tbh,everything is excellent quality.    Be safe guys, enjoy responsibly. Your fellow peruvian neighbor NZN. As a bonus my Opium Poppy tattoo ? Enjoy. NZN View attachment 12016View attachment 12017View attachment 12020View attachment 12021View attachment 12022View attachment 12023View attachment 12024View attachment 12025View attachment 12027View attachment 12029


oh boy i miss those morphine ampoules so much. they were indeed fire.


----------



## nznity

nznity said:


> oh boy i miss those morphine ampoules so much. they were indeed fire.


I almost od on that Cocaine aswell, it was bomb. We were smokking it AND my buddy told me. Dont smoke too fast cause it's very strong, but i didn't listen AND fuck it hit me hard. Oh well I'm still here to Tell that story haha


----------



## nznity

@madness00  bro, im pretty confident thst if u lived un my country fuck ud go nuts with the coke. Good quality AND do fking cheap a gram Is like 2 us currency notes ✓ haha


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah, i probably would.

Coke is so expensive here and even after washing it with acetone it leaves something to be desired. The best shit i ever had was in college - that fish scale shit. I felt like superman it was awesome. I also got MDMA crystal shards in college. My plug was awesome he was in my Chinese class and we always got high before class at his place.


----------



## Xorkoth

American coke is absolutely bullshit these days, the street coke that is.  Stepped on so hard it doesn't even numb you at all, or at best a very tiny bit.  It smells like coke but is a chalky powder rather than fishscale.  Not worth paying for, but it's about 40x as expensive as you're describing it to be in Peru, and it's absolute shit.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just got a quarter of meth and 7 addies. Pics later.


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

Xorkoth said:


> American coke is absolutely bullshit these days, the street coke that is.  Stepped on so hard it doesn't even numb you at all, or at best a very tiny bit.  It smells like coke but is a chalky powder rather than fishscale.  Not worth paying for, but it's about 40x as expensive as you're describing it to be in Peru, and it's absolute shit.


The things that gets me is we still have american cokeheads. And not the kind that get pure uncut shit off the brick. People swear up and down that the best drug they've found is the bashed up bar coke that's 80% placebo and 20% headache. I'm like have y'all simply not tried any drugs other than alcohol/blow/coffee/cigs?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

7gs meth:






Now i have:

10g coke
8g meth
1g crack
1g weed
27 vyvanse (50mg)
35 adderall (30mg IR)
6 gabapentin (800mg)
2 adderall (20mg XR)


----------



## Xorkoth

FuckinAcidMan said:


> The things that gets me is we still have american cokeheads. And not the kind that get pure uncut shit off the brick. People swear up and down that the best drug they've found is the bashed up bar coke that's 80% placebo and 20% headache. I'm like have y'all simply not tried any drugs other than alcohol/blow/coffee/cigs?



Yeah my buddy is like this.  He's always buying expensive ass shit "coke", and telling me about how "fire" it is.  And he offers me some, and I do it, and I'm like... dude... once again, this is barely coke, if it even is at all.  I've had real coke, the mostly pure shit... 1 little bump in each nostril made my whole face and throat numb and I spent 45-60 minutes feeling the most wholesome, loving feeling, it was worlds apart from the crap floating around today.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

FuckinAcidMan said:


> The things that gets me is we still have american cokeheads. And not the kind that get pure uncut shit off the brick. People swear up and down that the best drug they've found is the bashed up bar coke that's 80% placebo and 20% headache. I'm like have y'all simply not tried any drugs other than alcohol/blow/coffee/cigs?



It's all hype and image, they wanna feel like that twat out of Wolf of Wall Street. Same story with coke here in the UK.


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

Wilson Wilson said:


> It's all hype and image, they wanna feel like that twat out of Wolf of Wall Street. Same story with coke here in the UK.


yeah that's the best theory I can come up with, lol

lotta folks want  to be a slick caricature of some 80's shark tank business type


----------



## nznity

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah my buddy is like this.  He's always buying expensive ass shit "coke", and telling me about how "fire" it is.  And he offers me some, and I do it, and I'm like... dude... once again, this is barely coke, if it even is at all.  I've had real coke, the mostly pure shit... 1 little bump in each nostril made my whole face and throat numb and I spent 45-60 minutes feeling the most wholesome, loving feeling, it was worlds apart from the crap floating around today.


man, i did lines of that type of coke or even better coke and i felt uncomfortable after a while. My heart was pounding so fking hard jeeez. Good coke is no fking joke seriously.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My therapist compares me to such people, because of my degree and personality type, and even suggested i use coke socially instead of washing it and slamming it.


----------



## Branggen

Its not the worst suggestion in the world aha


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah it isn't. She knows i'll always be doing drugs, so, harm reduction.

Imagine working on wall street - instead of taking a line every hour, going to the bathroom to shoot up every ten minutes. Not a good look.


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

madness00 said:


> Yeah it isn't. She knows i'll always be doing drugs, so, harm reduction.
> 
> Imagine working on wall street - instead of taking a line every hour, going to the bathroom to shoot up every ten minutes. Not a good look.


I feel like if you made enough money they would just let you shoot up in your office with the blinds closed lol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol, whatever gets the sale.


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

Idk going drugs in a sweet corporate office would be awesome. Top of a skyscraper. All the furniture is upholstered with leather. Ya got those uh swingy pendulum steel office ball things.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hell yeah. And some slutty secretaries to grind up against.


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

There's a 2:1 slutty secretary to horny stimmed out office dude ratio


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Newly arrived today: 3/4 key of kratom of mixed flavors and a couple biscuits... they appear to be blueberry in nature.


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

PtahTek said:


> Newly arrived today: 3/4 key of kratom of mixed flavors and a couple biscuits... they appear to be blueberry in nature.


What variety of kratom do you usually go for? 

I used to really like the Green Bali and Red Maeng Da. 

I also liked Red Borneo a lot. 

It varies greatly from vendor to vendor, I know.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah my buddy is like this.  He's always buying expensive ass shit "coke", and telling me about how "fire" it is.  And he offers me some, and I do it, and I'm like... dude... once again, this is barely coke, if it even is at all.  I've had real coke, the mostly pure shit... 1 little bump in each nostril made my whole face and throat numb and I spent 45-60 minutes feeling the most wholesome, loving feeling, it was worlds apart from the crap floating around today.



The only place I found real actual REAL coke like that was in Miami, which seems appropriate lol. Shit was like a mostly dried paste like they just got it from the kids making it in the South American jungle (Narcos taught me that real coke is made and transported as a paste not a powder). Worked with this dude in his upper 50s from New York and he was like an old dirty version of the archetypal Wall Street guy. He got me through some tough shifts with that hot fire lol. Cutting it up was a challenge, but that's how I knew it was good and uncut you had to take a razor to it for a hot minute to get a few lines.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

FuckinAcidMan said:


> What variety of kratom do you usually go for?


Usually green maeng da... but have tried a few different strains. One chocolate had me couch surfin for about a week. I like the effects of the SGMD, they are reliable and give me the perfect balance of *tweaking regarding neurons. 


FuckinAcidMan said:


> It varies greatly from vendor to vendor, I know.


Been to three. Met one on ebay before they banned sales and have been there ever since.
I started it to get off opiates (namely most) and splurged once in a while on poi (ha like im n islander... wish; meant opioids) but now not so much. Cool with me.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I'm sitting here since 1 hour trying to put fotos inside and I'm too stupid. I tried it with drag and drop but this doesnt function.

Could you please help me?

THANKS!

JJ

EDIT: I'm freaking out.....


----------



## 6am-64-14m

JoEhJoEh said:


> trying to put fotos inside


where are the photos stored and where to "inside"?

oh... upluad img to imgur
n
new post
upload
choose file location and file
wait
copy img url
paste in next post


----------



## negrogesic

Maybe someone should make an image sharing FAQ


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

Is there an easy to use site that also strips exif data? The info that is included in the picture, sometimes it can be used to track someone down, or at least have an idea from where it was taken.
Would be great if there was an online service that did this automatically, I don't know if it exists.


----------



## Branggen

Risks part of the fun though


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

Hahah, good point


----------



## Xorkoth

devilsgospel said:


> The only place I found real actual REAL coke like that was in Miami, which seems appropriate lol. Shit was like a mostly dried paste like they just got it from the kids making it in the South American jungle (Narcos taught me that real coke is made and transported as a paste not a powder). Worked with this dude in his upper 50s from New York and he was like an old dirty version of the archetypal Wall Street guy. He got me through some tough shifts with that hot fire lol. Cutting it up was a challenge, but that's how I knew it was good and uncut you had to take a razor to it for a hot minute to get a few lines.



Yeah I remember one time back in the day, my buddy and I got some good coke and it was so humid you to swim through the air, and we had to dry it out in an oven to even be able to cut it into lines.



JoEhJoEh said:


> I'm sitting here since 1 hour trying to put fotos inside and I'm too stupid. I tried it with drag and drop but this doesnt function.
> 
> Could you please help me?
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> JJ
> 
> EDIT: I'm freaking out.....



You doing okay man?  I know you were talking about withdrawing from a massive benzo habit.  

I use imgur.com, just drag your photos into it and then they're hosted.  Or you can download the app to put phone photos on there.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Buzz Lightbeer said:


> Is there an easy to use site that also strips exif data?


Not sure i trust the sites... 
I use QAR Tool (portable verion on win 7 64) when I remember as most phone and os and all kinda other stuff (location if on etc).  Its command line but if chosen to open by default it just runs when clicked.
Edit:



Buzz Lightbeer said:


> Would be great if there was an online service that did this automatically, I don't know if it exists.


Yeah, got me there.



Xorkoth said:


> I know you were talking about withdrawing from a massive benzo habit.


Oh, shit.
Hope @JoEhJoEh has/had a plan of action set up. Thought he had bags left....
Makes me wanna be a mobile nurse and relieve the pain.
Hope we see a pic posted by him soon.


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

PtahTek said:


> Not sure i trust the sites...


Also an excellent point


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Branggen said:


> Risks part of the fun though


Yeah... till johnny laws come and snatch you crop


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

For those of us working solely from a mobile phone, Are there safe/reliable apps that can strip exif data from photos? Or must this be done on a PC? I havent looked into it myself yet so I figured I'd ask.

I think an image sharing FAQ with very easy to follow photos is a great idea, if one doesnt exist already (I'm pretty sure I've seen one posted somewhere already?) So many people seem to need help with how to do it. It's not rocket science but I can see how it could be difficult to figure out for those that aren't super computer savvy.


----------



## Gaffy

nznity said:


> @madness00  bro, im pretty confident thst if u lived un my country fuck ud go nuts with the coke. Good quality AND do fking cheap a gram Is like 2 us currency notes ✓ haha


WHAT! Ha! Here it's ranging from 20 to 80


----------



## nznity

Gaffy said:


> WHAT! Ha! Here it's ranging from 20 to 80


AND I'm talking 80% purity


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Buzz Lightbeer said:


> Is there an easy to use site that also strips exif data? The info that is included in the picture, sometimes it can be used to track someone down, or at least have an idea from where it was taken.
> Would be great if there was an online service that did this automatically, I don't know if it exists.



Go into your camera settings and disable location tagging in there, most other exif data is non-sensitive like just the make of your phone.

If you upload a photo to Imgur, they strip exif data from the hosted image, however they retain a copy of it somewhere on their servers.

If you want to fully remove it and you have an Android, there is an app called Scrambled Exif which does the job, open source and just works. 

When I want to upload a photo I send it to myself through Telegram using the "saved messages" function. I'm logged into Telegram on my laptop and iPad so it pops up on all of them. Then I just drag it into Imgur. If you do this, Telegram will strip the exif data upon sending, so wherever you upload it next won't see it.

You ideally want to avoid using a website to strip exif data as you're putting that data on a server and trusting the owner of the site to delete it. You want exif data stripped locally before the image leaves your device.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Damn another within 24 hrs?   @Police Detective ; shit has run amok with the UI rate and 'rona19... request assist? Al least a temporary hold re: the war on drugs? I mean; '69? That was the start of it all, no? Yes? WGAF? Please stop the madness.
Over


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Uhhhh... a third.... Had to grab a few oxy. dammmit see what 'rona19 has driven us to?









top of the day to ya, mates....


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Demand is high.
4th
final
they are gone before they locate me or the boogieman... all a joke anyway....


----------



## 6am-64-14m

that is all for today ladies and gents, shows over nothing to see here. move along.
*Sir!!! I am being nice, here. MOVE ALONG!*


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Those blue bars everyone's getting look real nice.


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> Those blue bars everyone's getting look real nice.


man i was drooling over those original valiums in their blister packs the other day, plus those 100mg kadians uu


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Wilson Wilson said:


> Those blue bars everyone's getting look real nice.


Yeah, I *shared 'em with some yesterday and peeps aint used to the real thing anymore; they had half-the block walkin around like zombies... LOL
Too bad they will be knocked off/pressed soon and then there goes the 'hood.
Love them babys....


----------



## nznity

PtahTek said:


> Yeah, I *shared 'em with some yesterday and peeps aint used to the real thing anymore; they had half-the block walkin around like zombies... LOL
> Too bad they will be knocked off/pressed soon and then there goes the 'hood.
> Love them babys....


What are they? 2mg alpraz??


----------



## Wilson Wilson

nznity said:


> What are they? 2mg alpraz??



Yep, any real bar is 2mg alprazolam.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I've never seen the blue busses.

Happy easter!


----------



## devilsgospel

Wilson Wilson said:


> Those blue bars everyone's getting look real nice.



Yeah I'd really like to get me hands on some.

Tryna add Soma and amphetamine to my stash this week along with some opioids. Might look into those blue bars or some etizolam. Something hypnotic at least.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

PtahTek said:


> Not sure i trust the sites...
> I use QAR Tool (portable verion on win 7 64) when I remember as most phone and os and all kinda other stuff (location if on etc).  Its command line but if chosen to open by default it just runs when clicked.
> Edit:
> 
> 
> Yeah, got me there.
> 
> 
> Oh, shit.
> Hope @JoEhJoEh has/had a plan of action set up. Thought he had bags left....
> Makes me wanna be a mobile nurse and relieve the pain.
> Hope we see a pic posted by him soon.



Again:

I'm female 

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
					

IMG_20200410_235429_resized_20200411_123403089[4119].jpg



					www.directupload.net
				











						Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
					

IMG_20200410_234820_resized_20200411_123608814[4128].jpg



					www.directupload.net
				











						Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
					

IMG_20200410_234953_resized_20200411_123506413[4124].jpg



					www.directupload.net
				











						Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
					

IMG_20200410_235709_resized_20200411_123343899[4118].jpg



					www.directupload.net
				











						Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
					

IMG_20200410_235041_resized_20200411_123442758[4121].jpg



					www.directupload.net
				



https://www.directupload.net/file/d/5787/yig35pi4_jpg.htm 

Here you are - I hope it worked.....   Oh - you have to click on the last one....

JJ


----------



## Wilson Wilson

What's in the blisters? Can't see the text.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Wilson Wilson said:


> What's in the blisters? Can't see the text.



Can't you make them bigger??? Just klick on it - normally then it's getting bigger.

JJ

Edit: Oxazepam and Roofies.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

JoEhJoEh said:


> I'm female


My bad. Hope no offense was taken; sure didn't aim for that.

OT: 
30mg oxy
1mg alp
300mg pregab
weed
coffee
a couple cigs (or fags depending....)

I am seriously noddin off if i stay still too long
been a looong ass time since no opi and glad to not have works. also glad i didnt eat em all soon as they arrive from Rx.
gonna lay with wifey for a bit
be safe, family 
Always love,
P


----------



## JoEhJoEh

PtahTek said:


> My bad. Hope no offense was taken; sure didn't aim for that.
> 
> OT:
> 30mg oxy
> 1mg alp
> 300mg pregab
> weed
> coffee
> a couple cigs (or fags depending....)
> 
> I am seriously noddin off if i stay still too long
> been a looong ass time since no opi and glad to not have works. also glad i didnt eat em all soon as they arrive from Rx.
> gonna lay with wifey for a bit
> be safe, family
> Always love,
> P



Have a nice Easter, PtahTek 

JJ


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Add 'er to the stash - 2.7g shard - obama phone camera:






@Tubbs

Coke went from half an ounce to an eight ball, while meth went from 1 gram to over ten, in a little over a week.


----------



## Tubbs

Odd shape, but doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Branggen

JoEhJoEh said:


> Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
> 
> 
> IMG_20200410_235429_resized_20200411_123403089[4119].jpg
> 
> 
> 
> www.directupload.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
> 
> 
> IMG_20200410_234820_resized_20200411_123608814[4128].jpg
> 
> 
> 
> www.directupload.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
> 
> 
> IMG_20200410_234953_resized_20200411_123506413[4124].jpg
> 
> 
> 
> www.directupload.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
> 
> 
> IMG_20200410_235709_resized_20200411_123343899[4118].jpg
> 
> 
> 
> www.directupload.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
> 
> 
> IMG_20200410_235041_resized_20200411_123442758[4121].jpg
> 
> 
> 
> www.directupload.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.directupload.net/file/d/5787/yig35pi4_jpg.htm
> 
> Here you are - I hope it worked.....   Oh - you have to click on the last one....
> 
> JJ


Jeez you've got benzos for years, and the quaalude that's cool, big chunk of coke looking nice as well!


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Branggen said:


> Jeez you've got benzos for years, and the quaalude that's cool, big chunk of coke looking nice as well!



Yes, I know it's an extreme lot of stuff.   I want to quit the RC-Benzos but before I wanted to try everything out. I have a plan to taper them off with Oxazepam, that's why there are so many pills.

The problem with the SL164 is that you can't find nearly nothing in the internet about it. No experiences from other people, no information about duration or half life, thats why I didn't mix it up already. I have to get more info otherwise I'll not take it. It's such a mess because of my benzo affinity and my endlessly high tolerance I alway wanted to test luudes, but they are there, i know, but very hard to get a contact for it. 

I read in other drug forums and it seems like a bunch of people have tested it and 
1. need big amounts, 
2. were not satisfied with how this benzo feels

I have to do more research  - isn't possible I can't find ANYTHING that is important to know. But I'm looking forward to it a lot!

Thanks for your post and sleep well


----------



## Branggen

JoEhJoEh said:


> Thanks for your post and sleep well


Thank you and you too

I found this reddit thread about it not sure if it has what you are looking for but quite a lot of replies

SL-164 from
      researchchemicals


----------



## Crystalrose105

madness00 said:


> 7gs meth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i have:
> 
> 10g coke
> 8g meth
> 1g crack
> 1g weed
> 27 vyvanse (50mg)
> 35 adderall (30mg IR)
> 6 gabapentin (800mg)
> 2 adderall (20mg XR)



150 mg of Instant release adderall made me do really "bad" things. Lol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Tubbs said:


> Odd shape, but doesn't look too bad.



You think it was recrystallized?

I did a shot of the same batch a couple weeks ago and it's far more potent than US DNM meth.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Branggen said:


> Thank you and you too
> 
> I found this reddit thread about it not sure if it has what you are looking for but quite a lot of replies
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/researchchemicals/comments/brrhev
> [/QUOTs
> 
> Ha
> 
> 
> Branggen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and you too
> 
> I found this reddit thread about it not sure if it has what you are looking for but quite a lot of replies
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/researchchemicals/comments/brrhev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey friend,
> 
> thanks a lot for looking this up, I also did it but there are no infos in need unfortunately.
> 
> Hmm, lets wait...
> 
> 
> JJ
Click to expand...


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Roughly 6g total split between a couple baggies.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Hi there, 

thanks for doing so much efforts because of this thing. I'm desperately looking for a soluble i can solve it, i dont want so smoke or vape it  but I cannot find anything, fucking helll...

JJ


----------



## Cream Gravy?

JoEhJoEh said:


> Hi there,
> 
> thanks for doing so much efforts because of this thing. I'm desperately looking for a soluble i can solve it, i dont want so smoke or vape it  but I cannot find anything, fucking helll...
> 
> JJ


... huh?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I'm sorry, wrong thread!!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I made a trade for that 2.7g shard on the previous page.

The boys were like,
TB: "Ay't, so this is 'good coke', huh?
Me: "Yeah. I mean, not fish scale, but not bad."
TB: *takes a smell* "Huh.. not bad so far"
Me: "Yeah. I washed it with acetone"
TB: "Smart man, smart man." *tastes it* "Wow, this is good coke!"
Me: "Yeah.."
TB: "Ay't, one last test" *loads a shot* "...bro..."
Me: "Yes?"
TB: .........
Me: "Told you."

@Xorkoth - you're right, most coke is bunk. But the wash really does work. Although it doesn't get out the levamisole.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

madness00 said:


> I made a trade for that 2.7g shard on the previous page.
> 
> The boys were like,
> TB: "Ay't, so this is 'good coke', huh?
> Me: "Yeah. I mean, not fish scale, but not bad."
> TB: *takes a smell* "Huh.. not bad so far"
> Me: "Yeah. I washed it with acetone"
> TB: "Smart man, smart man." *tastes it* "Wow, this is good coke!"
> Me: "Yeah.."
> TB: "Ay't, one last test" *loads a shot* "...bro..."
> Me: "Yes?"
> TB: .........
> Me: "Told you."
> 
> @Xorkoth - you're right, most coke is bunk. But the wash really does work. Although it doesn't get out the levamisole.



If you mean me, madness, again: I'm female. If you mean somebody else just forget it 

JJ

EDIT: Possilby you mean yourself  Who knows???


----------



## negrogesic

JoEhJoEh said:


> Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
> 
> 
> IMG_20200410_235429_resized_20200411_123403089[4119].jpg
> 
> 
> 
> www.directupload.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
> 
> 
> IMG_20200410_234820_resized_20200411_123608814[4128].jpg
> 
> 
> 
> www.directupload.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
> 
> 
> IMG_20200410_234953_resized_20200411_123506413[4124].jpg
> 
> 
> 
> www.directupload.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
> 
> 
> IMG_20200410_235709_resized_20200411_123343899[4118].jpg
> 
> 
> 
> www.directupload.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
> 
> 
> IMG_20200410_235041_resized_20200411_123442758[4121].jpg
> 
> 
> 
> www.directupload.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.directupload.net/file/d/5787/yig35pi4_jpg.htm
> 
> Here you are - I hope it worked.....   Oh - you have to click on the last one....
> 
> JJ



That bag of clonazolam looks like a disaster waiting to happen.

How is the SL-164? Becareful with it, I was in a coma in the ICU for a few days from mixing etaqualone with a relatively small amount of benzos.


----------



## devilsgospel

negrogesic said:


> That bag of clonazolam looks like a disaster waiting to happen.



Disregard HR, acquire jail time


----------



## SAT4N_420

Added these nice little tabs to my stash just now. I only wanted to buy 3 but the guy I got them from was awesome as hell and gave me another 3 for free! I really want to try them out but between doing so much meth yesterday and having some stupid bs happen today, my mind and body are really not in the best condition to take them right now. Still excited for the right time to take them though, acid is another drug I haven't had in a long time.


----------



## Gaffy

JoEhJoEh said:


> Can't you make them bigger??? Just klick on it - normally then it's getting bigger.
> 
> JJ
> 
> Edit: Oxazepam and Roofies.


If you're still having trouble adding photos, just upload on imgur, get the link of the licture in the above-right part of the photo, then upload with [ i m g ] link [ / i m g ] (all together) Add a .jpg or a .png at the end of the link for it to work. Just type that in, copy paste your picture and it will come out like this :





BTW, I'm getting my 80g Eutylone in the mail today, should be anytime now! I'll make sure to post a pic!


----------



## Gaffy

It's the f☆ck☆ng Bonnie Gold (Peaky Blinders)  of Eutylones! Best ever;


----------



## JoEhJoEh

negrogesic said:


> That bag of clonazolam looks like a disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> How is the SL-164? Becareful with it, I was in a coma in the ICU for a few days from mixing etaqualone with a relatively small amount of benzos.



Hi negrogesic, 

the Clonazolam is totally OK, these were 3 grams and because of the colour I contacted the (trustable) Vendor and he told me it works like always, just the colour is different. And he is right, I already prepared the 2nd 1litre solution in PG and it does work like it should.

I didn't try the SL-164 because until now I have not enough info found about that substance...


----------



## devilsgospel

Gaffy said:


> It's the f☆ck☆ng Bonnie Gold (Peaky Blinders)  of Eutylones! Best ever;



Like that analogy there, packs a PUNCH lol


----------



## Gaffy

devilsgospel said:


> Like that analogy there, packs a PUNCH lol


Doed make me quite crazy  not psychotic  like, more overenthusiastic while lacking inspiration as to what to do. Ended up making custom packagings for small amounts (few grams) to stash it up in different location around my place as I'm used to to makd it last longer and krep it steady, eventually being able to supply some fire if needed, although I know nothings about sellings of the street's market.

Good stuff, vapes well, smooth smoke,  leaves some brown goo behind but I've got the necessary equipment to make up for the loss of pipes. I must've gone trough a gram and my heart goes at it, head-wise kinda disso'd, not per see tweaked, a bit disorga ised.

I'd rate it a 5/10 

My next package should yield better goods . 
I'll post a pic of it  probably on thursday.
10g NIPP, 10g Hexen and 20g 4-CEC.


----------



## Xorkoth

Just received a few doses of 5-MAPB (which I will not bother putting in a vial as it won't last long), and some bufotenine, which is super cool for a collector like me.   I may not end up liking the bufo, seems like some people get way too severe side effects for it to be worth it.  But my friend says he gets about 45 seconds of feeling like he's gonna die, and then like 30 minutes of the most stunning and unique visuals.  People seem to say that it doesn't have much in the way of headspace and is just really fascinating visually.  It's pretty close to serotonin (which is 5-HO-T, vs bufo which is 5-HO-DMT).






Still awaiting my package of stims... I didn't get tracking, but a buddy who ordered from the same country says he did get tracking and it's been sitting waiting to leave the country for like 7 days now.  So I may be waiting... quite a while.


----------



## Delsyd

You should watch the episode of Hamiltons Pharmacopoeia about bufo. They show people smoking it and then having VERY powerful trips where they start thrashing around like crazy and eyes rolling in the back of the head. It looks pretty scary from the outside but then the guy having that reaction came down and talked about how amazing it was.


----------



## Ganjcat

Gaffy said:


> It's the f☆ck☆ng Bonnie Gold (Peaky Blinders)  of Eutylones! Best ever;


niceeeee I would post mine but don't wanna do the hassle of going to a third party site as for some reason bluelight has removed the normal link a photo option I ain't got quite as much I got half an egg in the end decided not to get massive but because it's so hot walking around dodgy estates with the corona it's nice mostly big rocks and some powder omg I had such a nice smoke this morning I also didn't have the desire to redose I didn't nod but I didn't even need to I because I have been surviving(barely) on little bits off a few friends I'm talking 0.75-0.15 or if I'm lucky a 0.2 rock I have a lot of good friends to say so I've been having less then 0.2 everyday or 17.5-25 ml of methadone I am really trying to keep my use more moderate and make the most of this opportunity I'm quite proud of myself I didn't even finish my lines until I went chemist to get some codeine goodness and some cigs and chocolate unfortunately the cash machine is apparently out of money but took my money anyway so I'm £250 down at the moment not bothered though because I know I'll get it back as my friend used the same one and same thing happened to him but got it straight back when he rang his bank I'm so glad I didn't get any ticks for the first month in years i have so much money I can treat my family to some shopping(with my money) might treat myself to a ps4 when my 'universal credit' comes and with a £100+ increase because of the corona so I'm getting nearly £400 a month now instead of £250 I am no longer a smuck like you smucks time to live the good life baby


----------



## Gaffy

rip bro,  rip. Maybe someone copycatting things for money? 
Anyway this Eutylone acts like a foe on higher doses  no euphoria from redosing; there's like a cealing.
But your post brought me to realising I need to take it easy; I guess I'll try to self-moderate and grab the chance to get myself together; slow down drinking and smoking, work out etc.

Wanna see a funny little packaging I made with 6g Euty?


----------



## Ganjcat

Xorkoth said:


> Just received a few doses of 5-MAPB (which I will not bother putting in a vial as it won't last long), and some bufotenine, which is super cool for a collector like me.   I may not end up liking the bufo, seems like some people get way too severe side effects for it to be worth it.  But my friend says he gets about 45 seconds of feeling like he's gonna die, and then like 30 minutes of the most stunning and unique visuals.  People seem to say that it doesn't have much in the way of headspace and is just really fascinating visually.  It's pretty close to serotonin (which is 5-HO-T, vs bufo which is 5-HO-DMT).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still awaiting my package of stims... I didn't get tracking, but a buddy who ordered from the same country says he did get tracking and it's been sitting waiting to leave the country for like 7 days now.  So I may be waiting... quite a while.


Tbh nice but these drugs just don't excite me because I know if I had them but no s so smack I wouldn't be able to enjoy them because I would just be thinking about smack I knew I had some then I wouldn't mind taking them and experimenting because I got the smack in case I had a bad reaction, overdose, epilepsy or seizure, heroin headache heroin hallucinations heroin come down heroin heroin is the ultimate medicine I go bet it would even help corona people because it will take the pain away and relax the lungs.


----------



## Ganjcat

Gaffy said:


> rip bro,  rip. Maybe someone copycatting things for money?
> Anyway this Eutylone acts like a foe on higher doses  no euphoria from redosing; there's like a cealing.
> But your post brought me to realising I need to take it easy; I guess I'll try to self-moderate and grab the chance to get myself together; slow down drinking and smoking, work out etc.
> 
> Wanna see a funny little packaging I made with 6g Euty?


wait a sec what is the drug you posted? I thought it was heroin or is euty some kinda slang I once seen over 5 ounces of h with another ounce of two of coke inside the h it was as big as a sandbag


----------



## Xorkoth

No it's eutylone, an RC stimulant.


----------



## BeachBum4u

devilsgospel said:


> The only place I found real actual REAL coke like that was in Miami, which seems appropriate lol. Shit was like a mostly dried paste like they just got it from the kids making it in the South American jungle (Narcos taught me that real coke is made and transported as a paste not a powder). Worked with this dude in his upper 50s from New York and he was like an old dirty version of the archetypal Wall Street guy. He got me through some tough shifts with that hot fire lol. Cutting it up was a challenge, but that's how I knew it was good and uncut you had to take a razor to it for a hot minute to get a few lines.



Using a razor to cut up coke in rock form or whatever can be pretty tedious IMO.  However, sometimes spending time chopping up rocks can be nice while wired out, keep you and your brain busy.  Or depending on your personality, it may drive you crazy insane.  

Personally I use a credit card type item, usually a sports schedule for a home team they give away at places like liquor stores.  They're the same size as credit cards but a bit thinner.  I use one of these to crush up pills to be snorted.  Anyway, I would think one of these could be used to quickly crush a small rock.  Should save tons of time and it does a superb job in preparing it to be snorted.  Just a thought and hopefully may be helpful to someone out there.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Ganjcat said:


> as for some reason bluelight has removed the normal link a photo option


I already explained why Pete get the heck over it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BeachBum4u said:


> However, sometimes spending time chopping up rocks can be nice while wired out, keep you and your brain busy.  Or depending on your personality, it may drive you crazy insane.



Breaking up crystals is annoying as fuck.

It can always be finer.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

madness00 said:


> Breaking up crystals is annoying as fuck.
> 
> It can always be finer.


Fo rizzle... I hate trying to crush shit up, it always finds a way to fly off the table and into my carpet sending me on a crack-head like tizzy looking for little pieces of drug. And I have a really cool oriental rug, really ties the room together... but makes it impossible to fucking find stuff! Found my cat running around with a nug of weed I lost like weeks earlier once. Still smoked it lol.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Cream Gravy? said:


> Fo rizzle... I hate trying to crush shit up, it always finds a way to fly off the table and into my carpet sending me on a crack-head like tizzy looking for little pieces of drug. And I have a really cool oriental rug, really ties the room together... but makes it impossible to fucking find stuff! Found my cat running around with a nug of weed I lost like weeks earlier once. Still smoked it lol.


 
Hi,

this is what I'm always scared off - that something's fallen down or be "stolen" by my two cats - because they eat EVERYTHING that's on the floor, they are like hoovers both. I'm taking care a lot of these things because if a cat dies because I'm too stupid to put my stuff anywhere where it's safe I could never look into  the mirror again.

JJ


----------



## Cream Gravy?

JoEhJoEh said:


> Hi,
> 
> this is what I'm always scared off - that something's fallen down or be "stolen" by my two cats - because they eat EVERYTHING that's on the floor, they are like hoovers both. I'm taking care a lot of these things because if a cat dies because I'm too stupid to put my stuff anywhere where it's safe I could never look into  the mirror again.
> 
> JJ


I keep all my stuff in a room my cat isn't allowed in (save for weed, he really likes it and luckily just treats it like a toy instead of eating it). Cats are real dumb... curiosity killed them as they say. You have to section off a part of your home if you want your kitty to remain safe, they really will just eat anything. Well, except Benedryl... Got clawed the fuck up trying to get him to eat a benedryl after he got stung by a wasp.


----------



## Branggen

I was always so scared of killing my cat when I had heroin/fent around, once I smoked enough crack I started thinking I had fentanyl coming out of my pores and petting him would be dangerous, pretty sure that cant happen


----------



## Coffeeshroom

my stock is low. not even worth a pic
only got a few of the following
diazepam
triazolam
bromazepam
nitrazepam
alprazolam
dopaquel
subutex
oh and tons of weed
sad times


----------



## devilsgospel

BeachBum4u said:


> Using a razor to cut up coke in rock form or whatever can be pretty tedious IMO.  However, sometimes spending time chopping up rocks can be nice while wired out, keep you and your brain busy.  Or depending on your personality, it may drive you crazy insane.
> 
> Personally I use a credit card type item, usually a sports schedule for a home team they give away at places like liquor stores.  They're the same size as credit cards but a bit thinner.  I use one of these to crush up pills to be snorted.  Anyway, I would think one of these could be used to quickly crush a small rock.  Should save tons of time and it does a superb job in preparing it to be snorted.  Just a thought and hopefully may be helpful to someone out there.



Back in my heaviest days of nasal abuse I had a separate thinner wallet that held 2 old ID type cards, a few razors, a dollar, a straw, and of course my pills and powders.


----------



## BeachBum4u

devilsgospel said:


> Back in my heaviest days of nasal abuse I had a separate thinner wallet that held 2 old ID type cards, a few razors, a dollar, a straw, and of course my pills and powders.



You, my friend, sound like a professional snorter if there ever was one!  Rock On Devil!


----------



## BeachBum4u

devilsgospel said:


> Back in my heaviest days of nasal abuse I had a separate thinner wallet that held 2 old ID type cards, a few razors, a dollar, a straw, and of course my pills and powders.



After reading this, all I could think of was what would happen if Customs/Transportation cops at an airport came across your little goodie wallet?  FTR, I travel a fair bit and trust me this definitely can happen but for some reason I've been super lucky on a number of occasions. 

Sorry ahead of time for expounding on this but on one trip I had this rather large pocket knife (6 inch blade!) I found years ago (I called it one of my good luck charms, so to speak).  I would keep it in my backpack, just because...and btw, this was 10-15 years ago when fears were extremely ramped up, and I'll be damn if they didn't miss it completely!  Hell, if I was up to no good, that could have turned into some serious shit!

On another trip, I  had purchased a small package of 5 replacement razors and placed them in the same backpack.  I even had the receipt wrapped around it.  Well, they DID catch those and I proceeded to tell them they were purchased recently for use around the house and I just forgot to remove them while packing.  They bought it and I think they just threw them in the trash and sent me on my way.  Shit, I  could have easily been arrested (and I'm pretty sure that would be a felony charge) for conspiracy to commit.....you name it, and the handcuffs would have come out!  Certainly all hell would have broken loose.  Meantime the rest of the family was ahead of me and they kept wondering what was taking me so long.  Holy Smokes, I actually almost crapped myself!  Sorry again for going on another tangent.

Safe travels everyone, whenever we can get back to actually traveling again.

Anyway,


----------



## devilsgospel

BeachBum4u said:


> After reading this, all I could think of was what would happen if Customs/Transportation cops at an airport came across your little goodie wallet?  FTR, I travel a fair bit and trust me this definitely can happen but for some reason I've been super lucky on a number of occasions.
> 
> Sorry ahead of time for expounding on this but on one trip I had this rather large pocket knife (6 inch blade!) I found years ago (I called it one of my good luck charms, so to speak).  I would keep it in my backpack, just because...and btw, this was 10-15 years ago when fears were extremely ramped up, and I'll be damn if they didn't miss it completely!  Hell, if I was up to no good, that could have turned into some serious shit!
> 
> On another trip, I  had purchased a small package of 5 replacement razors and placed them in the same backpack.  I even had the receipt wrapped around it.  Well, they DID catch those and I proceeded to tell them they were purchased recently for use around the house and I just forgot to remove them while packing.  They bought it and I think they just threw them in the trash and sent me on my way.  Shit, I  could have easily been arrested (and I'm pretty sure that would be a felony charge) for conspiracy to commit.....you name it, and the handcuffs would have come out!  Certainly all hell would have broken loose.  Meantime the rest of the family was ahead of me and they kept wondering what was taking me so long.  Holy Smokes, I actually almost crapped myself!  Sorry again for going on another tangent.
> 
> Safe travels everyone, whenever we can get back to actually traveling again.
> 
> Anyway,



Oh I was never going far with all that, at most to a friend's house or work. Even then though after being busted I realize how terrible that is to carry around lol.


----------



## Sexzd

No pics of stash houses or brifcase full of dope, f**** noobs. Whats this kindergarden????


----------



## negrogesic

^^^Yeah when is someone gonna post their shake and bake kit or their reflux set up.


----------



## Xorkoth

I love how the seller branded it.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Xorkoth said:


> I love how the seller branded it.



And what's inside?????

JJ


----------



## Xorkoth

Exactly what the label says... 1,4-butanediol.  It converts to GHB when you consume it.

Got about an hour before I'm done with work and I take a little.


----------



## negrogesic

Im too paranoid to post my real drugs but here is a portion of a pretty extensive "nootropic" collection:





I obscured the brand names except the ceretropic which is defunct.


----------



## Xorkoth

Wow, you do have an extensive nootroipic collection.  I've only had a few of those... and quite a few not in that picture (but less exotic, like piracetam and early-gen analogues).


----------



## devilsgospel

Picked up:
2g O-DSMT (always hooks it up though might be closer to 3)
60mg liquid flualprazolam 
30 x 300mg adrafinil 
Rolled up a fresh pack of cigs
Friend of mine is bring over a 12 pack of some craft beer from her brewery


----------



## BeachBum4u

Cream Gravy? said:


> Fo rizzle... I hate trying to crush shit up, it always finds a way to fly off the table and into my carpet sending me on a crack-head like tizzy looking for little pieces of drug. And I have a really cool oriental rug, really ties the room together... but makes it impossible to fucking find stuff! Found my cat running around with a nug of weed I lost like weeks earlier once. Still smoked it lol.



Well, hell yea!  I'd smoke that so fast your cat would still be goin', "What the hell was take?" and I would still be blowing smoke!


----------



## BeachBum4u

JoEhJoEh said:


> Hi,
> 
> this is what I'm always scared off - that something's fallen down or be "stolen" by my two cats - because they eat EVERYTHING that's on the floor, they are like hoovers both. I'm taking care a lot of these things because if a cat dies because I'm too stupid to put my stuff anywhere where it's safe I could never look into  the mirror again.
> 
> JJ



Dude, I have 2 cats (yes, mine are as curious as any out there) and whenever I may be worried about something like that I just go in the bathroom, shut the door and do my thing.  Wham, bam, done deal!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My cat watches me jerk off.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

madness00 said:


> My cat watches me jerk off.



Mine can open every door.

JJ


----------



## Wilson Wilson

negrogesic said:


> Im too paranoid to post my real drugs but here is a portion of a pretty extensive "nootropic" collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I obscured the brand names except the ceretropic which is defunct.



Tianeptine and phenibut are two of my favourite obscure pharmas. Never tried f-phenibut simply because I've never seen it from my sources but heard good things. Been meaning to try picamilon too that's also meant to be essentially more potent phenibut.

No idea what the most of the rest of those are.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> My cat watches me jerk off.


So long as your schlong doesn't get mistaken for a cat toy! Btw, sorry for ranting at you the other day, I was fucking wasted bruh


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

negrogesic said:


> Im too paranoid to post my real drugs but here is a portion of a pretty extensive "nootropic" collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I obscured the brand names except the ceretropic which is defunct.



Hows the morphodrol if you don't mind me asking? I avoid stimulants these days but still take small doses of n methyl cyclazodone whenever I need to power through a long day. Been thinking of giving morphodrol a try but not too many reports to go by last time I looked.

regardless, nice stash. Bet it's even more interesting with the stuff you omitted


----------



## Xorkoth

Wilson Wilson said:


> Tianeptine and phenibut are two of my favourite obscure pharmas. Never tried f-phenibut simply because I've never seen it from my sources but heard good things. Been meaning to try picamilon too that's also meant to be essentially more potent phenibut.
> 
> No idea what the most of the rest of those are.



f-phenibut is not dissimilar from GHB, it's quite different from phenibut in that it kicks in fast and only lasts a few hours.  It's more intoxicating, less functional.

I've tried picamilon, I didn't get much from it, even when I took like 20 pills (1 gram).

I'd like to try tolibut, just because I love phenibut and it's very similar in structure.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

madness00 said:


> My cat watches me jerk off.


Like supportively or curiously?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Like supportively or curiously?



I guess more curiously.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

hot stuff coming up in Brazil


----------



## BK38

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Like supportively or curiously?



LMFAO... I'm imagining a little cat pumping it's paw and egging @madness00 on now as he furiously masturbates...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Shes too chill for that - youve seen the pics. If anything she dead stares at me trying to induce shame.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Was going to post my meth + stash today with my new phone, but figured id wait until my next 8 ball comes. Plug has a long ride unfortunately.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Shes too chill for that - youve seen the pics. If anything she dead stares at me trying to induce shame.


but you have none, amiright? Lost cause (lemme clarify, for Kitty trying to induce shame - not you) hehe


----------



## StimulantSunshine

[QUOTE="madness00 said:


> Only think I'll boof is crystal meth shards. Burns nice and right.


 We have the same mind, you and I.


----------



## Stretchthetruth

Branggen said:


> Quite a few grams of Kadian brand morphine and a couple hundred roche valiums, haven't taken a benzo in a year though and the morphine I only use for my taper which is 90% complete.
> 
> The Morphine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a closeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valiums, and a few xanax


Is it completely okay to take morphine with xanax? I'm in pain, but am scared of taking morphine 15mg, with my 1.5mg alprazolam.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Stretchthetruth said:


> Is it completely okay to take morphine with xanax? I'm in pain, but am scared of taking morphine 15mg, with my 1.5mg alprazolam.



It's not "completely okay", there is always a risk when mixing opiates and benzos as the combined CNS depression can be dangerous.

However, that being said, doctors prescribe the two alongside each other in measured doses commonly. I've been scripted benzos and morphine at once before.

I'm curious are both meds prescribed to you? If so you should be fine taking your prescribed doses of each unless the doctor has told you otherwise.

On the face of it, 15mg morphine and 1.5mg alprazolam shouldn't be dangerous. 15mg is a low dose of morphine (assuming it's oral?) and if you have enough tolerance to alprazolam that 1.5mg is a normal dose, it shouldn't cause any issues.

Just be careful about mixing the two in higher doses, I advise against that, stick the minimum doses you need for a therapeutic benefit.


----------



## schizopath

Mailtime. 6.6mg left.


----------



## Stretchthetruth

Wilson Wilson said:


> It's not "completely okay", there is always a risk when mixing opiates and benzos as the combined CNS depression can be dangerous.
> 
> However, that being said, doctors prescribe the two alongside each other in measured doses commonly. I've been scripted benzos and morphine at once before.
> 
> I'm curious are both meds prescribed to you? If so you should be fine taking your prescribed doses of each unless the doctor has told you otherwise.
> 
> On the face of it, 15mg morphine and 1.5mg alprazolam shouldn't be dangerous. 15mg is a low dose of morphine (assuming it's oral?) and if you have enough tolerance to alprazolam that 1.5mg is a normal dose, it shouldn't cause any issues.
> 
> Just be careful about mixing the two in higher doses, I advise against that, stick the minimum doses you need for a therapeutic benefit.



Thank you I appreciate your very quick reply.
I've been on prescription xanax for over almost 6 years. And been tapering down 6mg. And now down to 3.5mg.
The morphine (yes it's a blue oral tablet) and was given to me by a close family member, I have been taking tylenol and it hasn't been helping me with the chronic pain I've been experiencing for the past 9 days.
I was very unsure about taking it together but your response put me at ease.
Tomorrow I will most likely begin that treatment as I have enough to last me a week, I just want the pains to be over. It's been terrible, I've had 2 ER visits to only be told to take motrin (which im allergic too). And the doctors wouldn't prescribe me with hydrocodone, although my pain chart has been around a 5-8/10 lately .

I'm assuming it's best to take these medications with food.  I'm definitely not trying to get high. I just want to ease the pain.


----------



## SAT4N_420

Here's the heroin I've been using. It has me nodding right now and I fucking love it!


----------



## Xorkoth

That's some nice looking H.  The best H I ever had was this stuff I got in a group buy with some friends, it was 99% pure (lab tested) from Pakistan.  It was light tan color.  7-10mg in the nose had me nodding.


----------



## SAT4N_420

Xorkoth said:


> That's some nice looking H.  The best H I ever had was this stuff I got in a group buy with some friends, it was 99% pure (lab tested) from Pakistan.  It was light tan color.  7-10mg in the nose had me nodding.


Damn, that's pretty cool! I wish it was easy to find heroin that pure.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
					

IMG_20200424_235035_resized_20200425_124213921.jpg



					www.directupload.net
				




NomNomNom

JJ


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

A bit over an 8 ball:


----------



## nznity

madness00 said:


> A bit over an 8 ball:


Id bang a bit of thst just for the sake of it, only tried meth once in my life. Not common un my country. Xd


----------



## nznity

SAT4N_420 said:


> Here's the heroin I've been using. It has me nodding right now and I fucking love it!


Holy motherfucking god, that shit looks amazing....


----------



## SAT4N_420

nznity said:


> Holy motherfucking god, that shit looks amazing....


It is amazing! Doesn't take much to have me feeling warm and noddy.


----------



## nznity

SAT4N_420 said:


> It is amazing! Doesn't take much to have me feeling warm and noddy.


How much Is there btw? AND is it #3 or hydrochloride?


----------



## SAT4N_420

nznity said:


> How much Is there btw? AND is it #3 or hydrochloride?


It's a little less than a gram, and it's #3.


----------



## Slumerican96

Has anyone had zaza pills? Its supposed to be tianeptine. Will it get me high?


----------



## schizopath

It looks like fire. Have fun.


----------



## Xorkoth

Slumerican96 said:


> Has anyone had zaza pills? Its supposed to be tianeptine. Will it get me high?



If it's tianeptine, then it will definitely get you high.


----------



## Slumerican96

Xorkoth said:


> If it's tianeptine, then it will definitely get you high.


Areyou familiar with the zaza pills?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Tianeptine ( Stablon )
					

Tianeptine ( Stablon ) : a neuroprotective, anxiolytic and mood-brightening opioid agonist and serotonin reuptake enhancer



					www.tianeptine.com
				




Hope this helps a bit.


JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I just created my bathroom into a laboratory again. 

Today: Pagoclone and Pyrazolam. 

I'm exited!!!  The Pyrazolam seems to solve well in PG, now i have to put the Pagoclone into the new PGbottle because I always throw it into a hot water bath before i solve some substance in it. Lets seee.....


 JJ

EDIT: No it's not true, before i solve the substance in the PG i put the PG into a litre brown glass bottle, then a hot water bath and then I put it inside 

Don't worry I'm just high :D


----------



## JoEhJoEh

OH gosh I'm sweating from shaking like hell.... Now the Pagoclone is in the hot water bath after also shaking like hell. It looks very awful - i guess it's coloured a bit like orange or so. Lets see what the comeout is.

JJ


----------



## Branggen

R3K said:


> Good old meth, just finished giving it an acetone bath. Only lost a few points, but definitely made it better.


Did the acetone turn your meth green and orange or whats going on here?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Branggen said:


> Did the acetone turn your meth green and orange or whats going on here?



Hi, 

no, the Pagoclone had the same colour in the baggie before i put it into the warm PG. I just WhatsApped a good friend who does a lot of Pagoclone and he told me that is the colour it should have. OK, so, it's swimming in the hot water bath. Lets see how it looks in 30 minutes or so. The Pyrazolam solved very quickly, but is not totally homogenic. I let it till tomorrow and then it should be fine.

JJ

EDIT: now I see it: i have Pagoclone, not meth. And PG, not acetone.


----------



## R3K

Branggen said:


> Did the acetone turn your meth green and orange or whats going on here?


Lol, no that is something else, tbh im not even sure wtf it is, my guy just gave it to me and said try this out, I didn't want to look stupid and ask wtf is it, i really should of asked, lol. I just took it, waiting on a reagent test kit for it. Lol


----------



## JoEhJoEh

R3K said:


> Lol, no that is something else, tbh im not even sure wtf it is, my guy just gave it to me and said try this out, I didn't want to look stupid and ask wtf is it, lol. I just took it, waiting on a reagent test kit for it. Lol



You mean the pagoclone? 

Here are some informations:









						Pagoclone - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




It's not even a benzo but similar to the Z-Benzos. And it's not that addictive which i like a lot. I will use it as a sleeping aid.

JJ

EDIT: Ugh. The Pyrazolam is nearly homogenic, but the Pagoclone seems to solve not very well in PG. Or it is one of the substances that need 3 or 4 days, could also be. So i go on with my procedure: Hot water bath for half an hour - shaking the hell out of it - hot water bath - shaking the hell out of it...... and so on.... I think it looks really funny when I do that :D


----------



## Asclepius

My present stash are cushions; am some kind of outlaw and no one knows. joy.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Asclepius said:


> My present stash are cushions; am some kind of outlaw and no one knows. joy.



As I'm not a native speaker i first thought "What the hell is he doing with a pillow??"

But its a plant, isn't it? Can you explain it a bit too me, I'm always curious.

JJ


----------



## Asclepius

lol Where are you from?

Listen, am going to post a video  of something more intersesting ( hopefully that will detract from your question that I do not have the answer to, as am now ashamed but have  quickly changed from that, lest I suffer more)....so moving on, What are your thoughts on, this btw?






or, this...way more interesting


----------



## R3K

JoEhJoEh said:


> As I'm not a native speaker i first thought "What the hell is he doing with a pillow??"
> 
> But its a plant, isn't it? Can you explain it a bit too me, I'm always curious.
> 
> JJ


Lol, I was thinking the same thing.








						Cushion plant - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Asclepius said:


> lol Where are you from?
> 
> Listen, am going to post a video  of something more intersesting ( hopefully that will detract from your question that I do not have the answer to, as am now ashamed but have  quickly changed from that, lest I suffer more)....so moving on, What are your thoughts on, this btw?



WTF is THIS??? Ugh! I don't want to even watch it. I'm born in Germany but since 15 years I live in Vienna, Austria.
I looked this word up at LEO dict. but it has I guess over hundred meanings, really. Don't laugh at me :D

JJ

I looked again. It has 138 meanings. I'm done. :D


----------



## Branggen

R3K said:


> Lol, no that is something else, tbh im not even sure wtf it is, my guy just gave it to me and said try this out, I didn't want to look stupid and ask wtf is it, i really should of asked, lol. I just took it, waiting on a reagent test kit for it. Lol


Ahaha what kinda drug comes in 2 distinct colors I wonder


----------



## JoEhJoEh

R3K said:


> Lol, no that is something else, tbh im not even sure wtf it is, my guy just gave it to me and said try this out, I didn't want to look stupid and ask wtf is it, i really should of asked, lol. I just took it, waiting on a reagent test kit for it. Lol



I had to laugh so much because no one was speaking about meth or acetone :D

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Branggen said:


> Ahaha what kinda drug comes in 2 distinct colors I wonder



I do not know what you mean...

JJ


----------



## R3K

I wish I knew, I tried dropping some in bleach and nothing happened so definitely not meth, it dosen't dissolve in water, but melts with heat kinda like crack, haven't tried it until I know for sure wtf it is.


----------



## Asclepius

JoEhJoEh said:


> WTF is THIS??? Ugh! I don't want to even watch it. I'm born in Germany but since 15 years I live in Vienna, Austria.
> I looked this word up at LEO dict. but it has I guess over hundred meanings, really. Don't laugh at me :D
> 
> JJ
> 
> I looked again. It has 138 meanings. I'm done. :D


I know its horrific 

I have no stash, atm and just was improvising with internet sensationalism.


----------



## R3K

JoEhJoEh said:


> I had to laugh so much because no one was speaking about meth or acetone :D
> 
> JJ





JoEhJoEh said:


> I do not know what you mean...
> 
> JJ


I must be too high, I thought he was talking to me lol


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Branggen said:


> Ahaha what kinda drug comes in 2 distinct colors I wonder





R3K said:


> I wish I knew, I tried dropping some in bleach and nothing happened so definitely not meth, it dosen't dissolve in water, but melts with heat kinda like crack, haven't tried it until I know for sure wtf it is.



I like that. I'm also doing the same and do pretty much research. But like my friend gets always the same, same color, same shop since months i believe it is pagoclone. It just solves badly in PG, but lets look. Some substances need  up to 3, 4 days to dissolve completely. I trust my friend.

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Aaaah, you got me!!!!

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Branggen said:


> Ahaha what kinda drug comes in 2 distinct colors I wonder



I don't know?


JJ


----------



## nznity

20mg morphine ampoules, as pure as it gets.
I copped those 10-11 ampoules for Nye 2019 ahhh good times. Miss those lil bastards


----------



## schizopath

Dad shut up, Im having a ketamine drip


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Dad shut up, Im having a ketamine drip


shit the feeling of good K and the wind blowing ur face is unbeatable. so fucking good.


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Dad shut up, Im having a ketamine drip


good K makes me feel as if my bones were plastic or some shit. it's really cool haha. Not a drug i do that often but when i come across some, a shot is banging crazyyy.


----------



## schizopath

nznity said:


> good K makes me feel as if my bones were plastic or some shit. it's really cool haha. Not a drug i do that often but when i come across some, a shot is banging crazyyy.


It was fun as fuck. Went to sauna while my friend almost k holed. Only feeling the after effects now and took some tramadol... hoping for not a seizure.


----------



## Xorkoth

Ketamine won't increase the chance of seizure, in fact I'm nearly certain it raises the seizure threshold so makes it less likely.


----------



## schizopath

Thaks for that. Yeah, I feel so fucking mentally drained now after doing like 500mg of ket in 3 hours. Getting 0.8g of some dope weed in 30 mins or so.


----------



## nznity

Xorkoth said:


> Ketamine won't increase the chance of seizure, in fact I'm nearly certain it raises the seizure threshold so makes it less likely.


yo xorkoth, i got a question. When u do ur psychs which ROA do u use? do u snort or take em orally?


----------



## Xorkoth

Almost always orally for psychedelics, generally I find snorting psychs makes them less psychedelic and shorter-acting.


----------



## nznity

Xorkoth said:


> Almost always orally for psychedelics, generally I find snorting psychs makes them less psychedelic and shorter-acting.


I think it's Time for me to get some good LSD and reset my brain. I got a friend who has 1cp-lsd have ya tried it? I've read good stuff about it, it's an LSD prodrug.


----------



## Xorkoth

1cP-LSD is indeed a pro-drug of LSD, like 1p-LSD, 1a-LSD (otherwise known as ALD-52), and 1b-LSD.  It's basically exactly the same but legal.  Some find them to have slight differences in terms of come-up and overall trip quality... 1cP seems to universally panned as the best of them.  Personally I highly doubt that in a double blind study, people would be able to reliably differentiate between them.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IMO, good to trip to get out the cobwebs. Same with weed.. haven't toked in a while? DO it.


----------



## nznity

Xorkoth said:


> 1cP-LSD is indeed a pro-drug of LSD, like 1p-LSD, 1a-LSD (otherwise known as ALD-52), and 1b-LSD.  It's basically exactly the same but legal.  Some find them to have slight differences in terms of come-up and overall trip quality... 1cP seems to universally panned as the best of them.  Personally I highly doubt that in a double blind study, people would be able to reliably differentiate between them.


So it's kinda like morphine/heroin comparison, heroin being a produg of morphine but with less histamine release . Cool Bro thsnks for the info . I'm gonna try them, the other day i tried half of it but i was drunk AND fell asleep. I'm gonna drop one tab AND see what happens. Ty again man.


----------



## Xorkoth

Well I guess but I think morphine and heroin are a lot different from each other than LSD and 1cP-LSD are from each other.  Heroin is a prodrug of morphine, but has its own effects as well.  The jury is still out on whether 1cP-LSD has its own effects or if it is just a prodrug.


----------



## nznity

Xorkoth said:


> Well I guess but I think morphine and heroin are a lot different from each other than LSD and 1cP-LSD are from each other.  Heroin is a prodrug of morphine, but has its own effects as well.  The jury is still out on whether 1cP-LSD has its own effects or if it is just a prodrug.


But the ultimate question Is, is it worth trying? I respect ur knowledge of psychs thst why I'm asking


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah absolutely.  I mean if you have equal access to both LSD and 1cP-LSD, I'd probably go with LSD, well except you can never be sure of dosage with LSD and 1cP-LSD is produced by a very reliable single producer and you can be sure of the dose to within a small margin.


----------



## Specified

How come meth works but LSD doesn't?


----------



## nznity

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah absolutely.  I mean if you have equal access to both LSD and 1cP-LSD, I'd probably go with LSD, well except you can never be sure of dosage with LSD and 1cP-LSD is produced by a very reliable single producer and you can be sure of the dose to within a small margin.


I'll give it a try, thsnks Bro.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

A modest stash, but I am happy to have a box of diazepam in these trying times. I feel bad just cracking open these beautiful fresh blisters but hey it needs to be done.


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> A modest stash, but I am happy to have a box of diazepam in these trying times. I feel bad just cracking open these beautiful fresh blisters but hey it needs to be done.


50 mg feels godlikeeeee, all my muscles relax so much when i do that everyonce in a whileeee. The only thing bad about diaz is when u go to sleep and wake up feels a lil bit like a hungover. u still feel the effects and some lethargy, other than that diazepam is bomb


----------



## Wilson Wilson

nznity said:


> 50 mg feels godlikeeeee, all my muscles relax so much when i do that everyonce in a whileeee. The only thing bad about diaz is when u go to sleep and wake up feels a lil bit like a hungover. u still feel the effects and some lethargy, other than that diazepam is bomb



Ah man you know what, I've only been doing 0.5-1mg clonazepam recently to conserve my supply, worried I wouldn't be able to reup soon. Mostly just 0.5mg and that's it. And that was for the past month.

So when I got these diaz and took just one 10mg it hit hard, feels like I'm benzo naive again! It's mad! I fully expect my tolerance to go back up quickly, but savouring this while I can. I feel such a lovely body high right now. All that muscle relaxation.

I get more of an afterglow from diaz myself. I like the long acting benzos that have me still feeling calm in the morning. I find the short half-life ones give me rebound anxiety the next day especially alp. So I like the diaz. Out of the readily available benzos it's gotta be my favourite. Of course if I could get bromazepam and temazepam just as easily it'd be no contest.


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> Ah man you know what, I've only been doing 0.5-1mg clonazepam recently to conserve my supply, worried I wouldn't be able to reup soon. Mostly just 0.5mg and that's it. And that was for the past month.
> 
> So when I got these diaz and took just one 10mg it hit hard, feels like I'm benzo naive again! It's mad! I fully expect my tolerance to go back up quickly, but savouring this while I can. I feel such a lovely body high right now. All that muscle relaxation.
> 
> I get more of an afterglow from diaz myself. I like the long acting benzos that have me still feeling calm in the morning. I find the short half-life ones give me rebound anxiety the next day especially alp. So I like the diaz. Out of the readily available benzos it's gotta be my favourite. Of course if I could get bromazepam and temazepam just as easily it'd be no contest.


yeah that was the word i was looking for "afterglow", hungover is more like a fucked up feelking. well doepends on the dose though. can u believe i can buy diaz OTC here? The wonders of living in a third world country xdddddddd


----------



## Coffeeshroom

No pics but I got myself the following:
Alzam .5mg x10
Arem 5mg x20
Lyrics 75mg x6 ( gonna stock up on this as more stock comes in)

Pickings were slim but at least I got something


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Pink meth - passed the bleach test with flying colors, more so than any other of my batches:


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Stash: (final picture)

-Half ounce of meth
-27 vyvanse 50s
-35 adderall 30s IR
-2 adderall 20s XR
-6 Gabapentin 800s
-1 gram of weed
-0.5 grams of crack


----------



## Xorkoth

Damn bro I'm jealous of that stash!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Xorkoth said:


> Damn bro I'm jealous of that stash!



If i do only weekend binges it'll last me half a year of getting genuinely fucked up.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

new addition


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> If i do only weekend binges it'll last me half a year of getting genuinely fucked up.



The big "if"


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I don't want to be a meth head going back into the corporate world.

Although...


----------



## schizopath

Would you look at that. This should land me in either ER or to tomorrow where I should get my bupre.


----------



## FreedomCalls

madness00 said:


> Stash: (final picture)
> 
> -Half ounce of meth
> -27 vyvanse 50s
> -35 adderall 30s IR
> -2 adderall 20s XR
> -6 Gabapentin 800s
> -1 gram of weed
> -0.5 grams of crack



How could one possibly have SO MANY UPPERS with no landing pad? 

That picture scares me without either some H, benzos, phenibut, GHB or other way to comedown?

Your ability of will power is one unknown to me. The will power of the Gods


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

FreedomCalls said:


> How could one possibly have SO MANY UPPERS with no landing pad?



I did have 27 klonopins but now they're gone.

That's a good idea to get some landing gear.. Just never had to use one before. The klonopin were basically forced on me i bought them for a friend to help him out.


----------



## nznity

FreedomCalls said:


> How could one possibly have SO MANY UPPERS with no landing pad?
> 
> That picture scares me without either some H, benzos, phenibut, GHB or other way to comedown?
> 
> Your ability of will power is one unknown to me. The will power of the Gods


Real men mitigate the comedown from stims with More STIMS.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

it is not only my heart that burns


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> I did have 27 klonopins but now they're gone.
> 
> That's a good idea to get some landing gear.. Just never had to use one before. The klonopin were basically forced on me i bought them for a friend to help him out.



I need landing gear for uppers, myself.  Didn't used to though.  Alcohol will suffice just fine, but nothing beats benzos or GHB.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## FreedomCalls

nznity said:


> Real men mitigate the comedown from stims with More STIMS.



Been there. Then I died on some heroin cause I needed to sleep. Then I got woke up


----------



## nznity

This shit has me shaking from the pleasure, it's super strong. Ahhh Id rate it 9/10 Banging coke xo


----------



## nznity

@madness00 there's like 5 good hits there man


----------



## nznity

I.couñdnt help myself, i copped some More, Heres how much i get coke Is right bake.soda Is left AND that Turned out.
@madness00 @PtahTek ik ur gonna like this too xd


----------



## R3K

nznity said:


> I.couñdnt help myself, i copped some More, Heres how much i get coke Is right bake.soda Is left AND that Turned out.
> @madness00 @PtahTek ik ur gonna like this too xd


I'm drooling, lol


----------



## nznity

R3K said:


> I'm drooling, lol


3 dollahssssss xd


----------



## schizopath

Half of an 8 ball (subutex)


----------



## Xorkoth

Haha, for a sec I was like holy fucking shit dude, you got 1.75 grams of buprenorphine??  I think you're pretty much set!


----------



## schizopath

Oh I wish I did. They had subutex like candy in France.


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Oh I wish I did. They had subutex like candy in France.











						Rovaniemeläisistä huumeidenkäyttäjistä kertovan Reindeerspotting -dokumentin jatko-osaa tehty jo yhdeksän vuotta
					

Tekijät ovat vähäsanaisia elokuvan Lost Boys sisällöstä.




					yle.fi


----------



## schizopath

Hell yeah! See how this Finnish junkie is on the news? It means that I have chances too!


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Hell yeah! See how this Finnish junkie is on the news? It means that I have chances too!


whenever i talk to you i think im talking to Jani XD (RIP)


----------



## schizopath

3g of quality paste and 2 subutex. Getting the heroin propably on monday.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

11 vials of that straight fire Crack
48 bags of some quality ECP heroin
26 Clonazepams for the comedown 

Guess who's having a good time  :D

~Charlie


----------



## R3K

Damn that so nice, I could fap to that stash


----------



## nznity

Cosmic Charlie said:


> 11 vials of that straight fire Crack
> 48 bags of some quality ECP heroin
> 26 Clonazepams for the comedown
> 
> Guess who's having a good time  :D
> 
> ~Charlie


i want some of that....Por favor.... xd


----------



## Wilson Wilson

45x diazepam 10mg
25x clonazepam 2mg
14x pregabalin 50mg

Got lots more pregabs stashed away too, just rarely use 'em.

If all goes well I'll soon have some bromazepam to add to this stash too.


----------



## nznity

nznity said:


> just an oz of pure peruvian marching powder.


@R3K i found it bro hahaha enjoy xddd @madness00 that's hygroscopic as fuck hahahaha shit was moist, very gentle on the nose hahah




__





						Pics of your Stash
					

Good god, I haven't seen anything even half that bad since high school.  Growing up I was smoking brown brick, but I'm not sure that even exists in the US anymore.  It probably does but damn.  Basically a different drug.   believe me, this one is one of the best down here




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Dont have a pic ATM but acquired my monthly dose of alprazolam... looks the same as all the rest posted: Blue busses. Hahaha
Was sposed to be onda cona for a minute last night but half a bar later and one (1) beer and I was knocked out by 8-8:30pm... many missed calls this morning (guess checkin to see if i am ok... lol  ).
Nothing more besides kratom, weed, valium, 9 trillion 300mg gabap, pregab, flexeril, amitriptyline and god only knows what I could digfrom the cabinet where it all rests.


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> 45x diazepam 10mg
> 25x clonazepam 2mg
> 14x pregabalin 50mg
> 
> Got lots more pregabs stashed away too, just rarely use 'em.
> 
> If all goes well I'll soon have some bromazepam to add to this stash too.


BRO.... I'm drooling over those LYRICA and Rivotril. Brand meds are always far superior than generic shit.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

nznity said:


> BRO.... I'm drooling over those LYRICA and Rivotril. Brand meds are always far superior than generic shit.



Haha, to be honest I notice no difference in effects between the Auden and Rivotril clonazepam. I prefer the Rivotril purely because I can break the pills in half much easier, need to use a pill cutter for the Audens. But the Audens have much more of that minty taste to 'em, it's only very faint in the Rivotril. 

As for pregabalin I mostly have had the Lyrica brand but I've also had Sandoz generics, again no difference I can actually notice.

I also get a load of Galenika and occasionally Hemofarm benzos, both are top notch even though they're generics from Serbia.

Brand names really don't make much difference to anything if you ask me. Still is cool to have brand name blister packs though.


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> Haha, to be honest I notice no difference in effects between the Auden and Rivotril clonazepam. I prefer the Rivotril purely because I can break the pills in half much easier, need to use a pill cutter for the Audens. But the Audens have much more of that minty taste to 'em, it's only very faint in the Rivotril.
> 
> As for pregabalin I mostly have had the Lyrica brand but I've also had Sandoz generics, again no difference I can actually notice.
> 
> I also get a load of Galenika and occasionally Hemofarm benzos, both are top notch even though they're generics from Serbia.
> 
> Brand names really don't make much difference to anything if you ask me. Still is cool to have brand name blister packs though.


Well idk but here in SA, i noticed thst Xanax brand alpraz Is far superior than generic ones. Mhmmm


----------



## JackoftheWood

A nice little bag of good old golden teachers. They ain't the prettiest looking, but they get the job done.


----------



## 4meSM

Cosmic Charlie said:


> 11 vials of that straight fire Crack



Damn I've never seen crack vials but I just googled it and they seem to be pretty common (at least in certain areas I guess).
Do they serve a purpose or it's just clever marketing?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Well the are convenient if you are out and about and dobt wanna spill everything. It seems to mostly just be a city thing here in Jersey whenever I got it in the burbs it always just came loose and I feel like you get more for your money. Suppose they could be a a life saver in the rain but at the sake time it makes it harder to stash....


----------



## R3K

@nznity
Damn Holmes! That looks very nice. Wish I could jam my face right in there, lol


----------



## nznity

R3K said:


> @nznity
> Damn Holmes! That looks very nice. Wish I could jam my face right in there, lol


Bro, i was in Cusco for holiday. That Oz was straight from the VRAE Valley, as pure as it can be. Thst Is 97% pure at least, with 2g my fríend AND i were really really fked up. It was the cleanest, strongest coke I've ever done in my life. I swear if u snort 2g by urself in LESS than 1hr u end up in the ER. Really potent shit but clean as fk nonetheless. It's very moist btw, hsrd to cut lines with that material lols.


----------



## nznity

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Well the are convenient if you are out and about and dobt wanna spill everything. It seems to mostly just be a city thing here in Jersey whenever I got it in the burbs it always just came loose and I feel like you get more for your money. Suppose they could be a a life saver in the rain but at the sake time it makes it harder to stash....


Charlie, next time.i cope I'm.gonna show u the crack.i.cook here in lima Straight drop, some.morphine ampoules,clonaz AND a ketamine vial( the human kind) xp


----------



## R3K

nznity said:


> Charlie, next time.i cope I'm.gonna show u the crack.i.cook here in lima Straight drop, some.morphine ampoules,clonaz AND a ketamine vial( the human kind) xp


Would definitely love to see that


----------



## nznity

R3K said:


> Would definitely love to see that


Ill post it in a few weeks xp, just dont cream ur pants lols.


----------



## R3K

nznity said:


> Ill post it in a few weeks xp, just dont cream ur pants lols.


I promise nothing, lol


----------



## negrogesic

Cosmic Charlie said:


> 11 vials of that straight fire Crack
> 48 bags of some quality ECP heroin
> 26 Clonazepams for the comedown
> 
> Guess who's having a good time  :D
> 
> ~Charlie



Man i wish you and I were better friends charlie


----------



## schizopath

I am complete


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just got 20mg kpins for landing gear.


----------



## schizopath

New day new drugs


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Pic of my weed stash only, Roughly almost 2kg dry weight. And i still have about 5kg wet product still hanging. Enough Yummyness to last me till the apocalypse lol


----------



## R3K

Coffeeshroom said:


> Pic of my weed stash only, Roughly almost 2kg dry weight. And i still have about 5kg wet product still hanging. Enough Yummyness to last me till the apocalypse lol



A friend with weed, is a friend indeed.
Waiting on mine to finish.....


----------



## Coffeeshroom

R3K said:


> A friend with weed, is a friend indeed.
> Waiting on mine to finish.....


Mind me asking what lights you running and the size of your grow tent?


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> I am complete


looks like dirt haha.


----------



## DopeM

With a touch of drywall


----------



## DopeM




----------



## R3K

DopeM said:


>


That is just fucking beautiful! Any info?


----------



## nznity

DopeM said:


>


Oh my fucking god. I said i didn't like weed anymore but that Is just Utter beautiful. ID love a fuckin bong rip from that.xx


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ball of fish scale.


----------



## nznity

madness00 said:


> Ball of fish scale.


BROOOOOOOOOOOOO THATS FUCKING BUTTER, AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## nznity

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK that's some PROPER FISH SCALE AHHHHHHHHH U JUST TRIGGERED ME HAHA


----------



## DopeM

R3K said:


> That is just fucking beautiful! Any info?


Lemon og haze autoflower under 600w hps

Currently building custom LED bc quarantine.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

DopeM said:


>



This ain't even a stash pic mate... it's stash art.


----------



## bamos

nznity said:


> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK that's some PROPER FISH SCALE AHHHHHHHHH U JUST TRIGGERED ME HAHA



FUCK, now that I see it, ME TOO  LOL - FUCK FUCK FUCK I'm so fkin triggered FUUUCK!!!


----------



## DopeM

I'm pretty sure he washes his coke.  Good idea for everyone stateside honestly


----------



## nznity

DopeM said:


> I'm pretty sure he washes his coke.  Good idea for everyone stateside honestly


no, he bought that from the dn


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DopeM said:


> I'm pretty sure he washes his coke.  Good idea for everyone stateside honestly



I usually do. See those chunks though? Didn't wash.

This batch should hold up.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Now this is a bit of an interesting one for me. Tianeptine sodium 10mg, phenibut 400mg, and picamilon 150mg.

I'm familiar with (and a big fan of) phenibut, and this is very good phenibut indeed, but have only used tianeptine a handful of times and have never done picamilon before but I understand it to be a more potent yet less intense version of phenibut which is more suited as a straight anxiolytic than a recreational drug, but it kicks in quicker and has a much shorter duration so could be useful for anxiety management.

Am already loving the tianeptine so have to be careful with this one. It's a TCA antidepressant but with very different pharmacology to other TCAs and that includes full agonism at the μ-opioid and δ-opioid receptors. It also enhances serotonin reuptake rather than inhibiting it and apparently enhances dopamine activity too.

At the very bottom of that pic you can see a blister pack too, that's some good old 30mg DHC which I have to say unsurprisingly mixes very well with tianeptine. DHC never lasts long in my hands though. Had 240mg last night as landing gear for a roll and took another 120mg this morning. 120mg DHC + 10mg tia is enough to even give me a nod which is bloody amazing, but tbf I do still have oxy in my system from last night.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Feel like calling this a stash is overly ambitious. Just half a green hulk, and three hits of white on white I'll be dropping later today.


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> Now this is a bit of an interesting one for me. Tianeptine sodium 10mg, phenibut 400mg, and picamilon 150mg.
> 
> I'm familiar with (and a big fan of) phenibut, and this is very good phenibut indeed, but have only used tianeptine a handful of times and have never done picamilon before but I understand it to be a more potent yet less intense version of phenibut which is more suited as a straight anxiolytic than a recreational drug, but it kicks in quicker and has a much shorter duration so could be useful for anxiety management.
> 
> Am already loving the tianeptine so have to be careful with this one. It's a TCA antidepressant but with very different pharmacology to other TCAs and that includes full agonism at the μ-opioid and δ-opioid receptors. It also enhances serotonin reuptake rather than inhibiting it and apparently enhances dopamine activity too.
> 
> At the very bottom of that pic you can see a blister pack too, that's some good old 30mg DHC which I have to say unsurprisingly mixes very well with tianeptine. DHC never lasts long in my hands though. Had 240mg last night as landing gear for a roll and took another 120mg this morning. 120mg DHC + 10mg tia is enough to even give me a nod which is bloody amazing, but tbf I do still have oxy in my system from last night.


i love  μ-opioid agonism yummmmmmmmmm, that + GABAergics is just sublime. After all this corona shit, i'm getting a μ tattoo on the finger i push the plunger with. and probably the word GABA on the other fingers hahah.


----------



## schizopath

Bupre and gabapentins for tomorrow. Will post a stash pic. Also fuck you Nzinity.


----------



## Hylight

ooops it's july jk


----------



## Wilson Wilson

nznity said:


> i love  μ-opioid agonism yummmmmmmmmm, that + GABAergics is just sublime. After all this corona shit, i'm getting a μ tattoo on the finger i push the plunger with. and probably the word GABA on the other fingers hahah.



I legit want a tattoo on my arm of a pill bottle with various pills like Valium, Xanax, oxy pouring out down my arm but apparently that's a bit too bait. I'm like "nah it's totally innocent I'm just a patient who really likes his medication" but apparently people won't buy that


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> I legit want a tattoo on my arm of a pill bottle with various pills like Valium, Xanax, oxy pouring out down my arm but apparently that's a bit too bait. I'm like "nah it's totally innocent I'm just a patient who really likes his medication" but apparently people won't buy that








						Pics of your Stash
					

I don't sublingual them so I don't notice the bitterness.  But thank you for the observation.   Ah I always use my xanax sublingually, something about the taste, its bittersweet, pun intended.




					www.bluelight.org
				



i already got a poppy tattoo, will post the mu one when i get it lols.


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> I legit want a tattoo on my arm of a pill bottle with various pills like Valium, Xanax, oxy pouring out down my arm but apparently that's a bit too bait. I'm like "nah it's totally innocent I'm just a patient who really likes his medication" but apparently people won't buy that


i want a pool of oxy 80's in my garden XD


----------



## Eastender

madness00 said:


> Ball of fish scale.


Very jealous haha, we would have that in the uk 20 years ago ... I'm afraid our shit is just cut so much now with novacaine  & other adulterants it puts me off , would love to have that euphoric feeling again, bet you enjoyed yourself


----------



## Hylight

Be - You - tiful !! 
thanx for sharing. 


nznity said:


> Pics of your Stash
> 
> 
> I don't sublingual them so I don't notice the bitterness.  But thank you for the observation.   Ah I always use my xanax sublingually, something about the taste, its bittersweet, pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i already got a poppy tattoo, will post the mu one when i get it lols.


----------



## nznity

Hylight said:


> Be - You - tiful !!
> thanx for sharing.


thx, i love my morphine hahaha


----------



## Wilson Wilson

nznity said:


> Pics of your Stash
> 
> 
> I don't sublingual them so I don't notice the bitterness.  But thank you for the observation.   Ah I always use my xanax sublingually, something about the taste, its bittersweet, pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i already got a poppy tattoo, will post the mu one when i get it lols.



That's actually a nice tattoo man, and even though it has that meaning to you no one who just sees it would link it to drugs either, good idea.


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> That's actually a nice tattoo man, and even though it has that meaning to you no one who just sees it would link it to drugs either, good idea.


ueah indeed that's what makes it cool. If someone who is naive about drugs asks me what's it mean. i justtell em it's a flower i like haha. MY LOVELY OPIUMMMM


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Holy shit i didn't see the whole slide show @nznity.

What a beautiful 4.4g rock.


----------



## nznity

madness00 said:


> Holy shit i didn't see the whole slide show @nznity.
> 
> What a beautiful 4.4g rock.





madness00 said:


> Holy shit i didn't see the whole slide show @nznity.
> 
> What a beautiful 4.4g rock.


that gold rush popper was bomb aswell. thanks to that i was fucking a bitch at my place only 3 hrs after meeting her haha.


----------



## Xorkoth

Wilson Wilson said:


> Am already loving the tianeptine so have to be careful with this one. It's a TCA antidepressant but with very different pharmacology to other TCAs and that includes full agonism at the μ-opioid and δ-opioid receptors. It also enhances serotonin reuptake rather than inhibiting it and apparently enhances dopamine activity too.



Do be careful with tianeptine, shit is very moreish, but abuse will leave you with a combination of opiate and serotonin/antidepressant withdrawal.  A friend of mine got addicted to it and said the withdrawal was worse than any regular opiate withdrawal including IV heroin, because of the additional mechanism of action simultaneous withdrawal.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Xorkoth said:


> Do be careful with tianeptine, shit is very moreish, but abuse will leave you with a combination of opiate and serotonin/antidepressant withdrawal.  A friend of mine got addicted to it and said the withdrawal was worse than any regular opiate withdrawal including IV heroin, because of the additional mechanism of action simultaneous withdrawal.



Yeah I get the feeling it's like tramadol in that respect, a synthetic opioid with dual action, except unlike tramadol it's actually good and doesn't give ya seizures.

I don't have enough here to get hooked on anyway (about 10 caps) but I am aware they're the more potent sodium variant and they do hit fast and feel really good. I can see this would be very easy to get a psychological pull going especially when I can order them so easily on the clearnet.

That said most of the truly horrific withdrawal stories I've read involved doses in the grams. I know what tolerance is like for opioids but I just cannot see myself getting to that level for something I currently dose at 10-20mg without first realising I'm getting diminishing returns and should probably just taper.

But yeah I know well enough by this point to be wary of any opioid stronger than codeine. I doubt I will get more when these run out, but I will reup on the phenibut because it's just such a great social drug and my recent experiment mixing it with MDMA was a great success too. This picamilon ain't half bad either, not as "rushy" as phenibut but it has more of a body high and it creates a Valium-like calm feeling, really nice subtle stuff. Only had one 150mg cap tonight to test it out, will double the dose next time I try it to see what that's like.

I will guess though that given picamilon is so closely related to phenibut it will build up tolerance and dependence similarly quickly so this is an occasional treat. I have no problem controlling myself with these types of drugs normally so that's fine.

Tianeptine though, it is probably a good idea for me to not have large amounts lying around just to stay on the safe side.


----------



## DopeM

Wilson Wilson said:


> I legit want a tattoo on my arm of a pill bottle with various pills like Valium, Xanax, oxy pouring out down my arm but apparently that's a bit too bait. I'm like "nah it's totally innocent I'm just a patient who really likes his medication" but apparently people won't buy that








.......


----------



## negrogesic

Wilson Wilson said:


> Now this is a bit of an interesting one for me. Tianeptine sodium 10mg, phenibut 400mg, and picamilon 150mg.
> 
> I'm familiar with (and a big fan of) phenibut, and this is very good phenibut indeed, but have only used tianeptine a handful of times and have never done picamilon before but I understand it to be a more potent yet less intense version of phenibut which is more suited as a straight anxiolytic than a recreational drug, but it kicks in quicker and has a much shorter duration so could be useful for anxiety management.
> 
> Am already loving the tianeptine so have to be careful with this one. It's a TCA antidepressant but with very different pharmacology to other TCAs and that includes full agonism at the μ-opioid and δ-opioid receptors. It also enhances serotonin reuptake rather than inhibiting it and apparently enhances dopamine activity too.
> 
> At the very bottom of that pic you can see a blister pack too, that's some good old 30mg DHC which I have to say unsurprisingly mixes very well with tianeptine. DHC never lasts long in my hands though. Had 240mg last night as landing gear for a roll and took another 120mg this morning. 120mg DHC + 10mg tia is enough to even give me a nod which is bloody amazing, but tbf I do still have oxy in my system from last night.



Becareful with the tianeptine i just went through 5 grams in 2 days. I only ordered it because my back is killing me, but i blasted through 5g because im a former opioid addict (a current one too i suppose, a non-addicted one).

The opioidergic properties only come through above 80mg.

I take 350mg at minimum per dose even though i dont have a tolerance right now. While i dont have a tolerance per say, i remember what its like to be extremely high on opioids, so that memory has a tolerance like effect in a way...

For the record tianeptine withdrawal isnt as bad as IV heroin withdrawal. It is severe at high dose for sure but shorter lived. It is worsw than tramadol withdrawal (though similar) but not as severe as even oral morphine withdrawal.

It is unclear precisely how serotonergic tianeptine is. The 5g i just blasted through will absolutely produce withdrawal symptoms in the coming days. What is guaranteed is depression, joint pain (i get it in the knees particularly), anxiety and insomia. Will be back to baseline in 6 days.

I have been flat out addicted to tianeptine once (everyday use) but quit after 80 or so days.

That said if you have a 5g+ a day youre in bad shape. Ive heard of buprenorphine not being able to resolve severe tianeptine withdrawal.

On a side, after finishing said 5g this afternoon at 3pm, i notice an aching in my feet and knuckle.

I have some iodo tianeptine ethyl ester (supposedly 5x+ more potent than traditional tianeptine) but id like to avoid using it until im over this rapidly approaching tianeptine withdrawal.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

DopeM said:


>



I've seen this pic floating around online for years and genuinely tried to look up where to buy the t-shirt but apparently they don't sell it anymore due to the trademarks.

I do however own this t-shirt:








negrogesic said:


> Becareful with the tianeptine i just went through 5 grams in 2 days. I only ordered it because my back is killing me, but i blasted through 5g because im a former opioid addict (a current one too i suppose, a non-addicted one).
> 
> The opioidergic properties only come through above 80mg.
> 
> I take 350mg at minimum per dose even though i dont have a tolerance right now. While i dont have a tolerance per say, i remember what its like to be extremely high on opioids, so that memory has a tolerance like effect in a way...
> 
> For the record tianeptine withdrawal isnt as bad as IV heroin withdrawal. It is severe at high dose for sure but shorter lived. It is worsw than tramadol withdrawal (though similar) but not as severe as even oral morphine withdrawal.
> 
> It is unclear precisely how serotonergic tianeptine is. The 5g i just blasted through will absolutely produce withdrawal symptoms in the coming days. What is guaranteed is depression, joint pain (i get it in the knees particularly), anxiety and insomia. Will be back to baseline in 6 days.
> 
> I have been flat out addicted to tianeptine once (everyday use) but quit after 80 or so days.
> 
> That said if you have a 5g+ a day youre in bad shape. Ive heard of buprenorphine not being able to resolve severe tianeptine withdrawal.
> 
> On a side, after finishing said 5g this afternoon at 3pm, i notice an aching in my feet and knuckle.
> 
> I have some iodo tianeptine ethyl ester (supposedly 5x+ more potent than traditional tianeptine) but id like to avoid using it until im over this rapidly approaching tianeptine withdrawal.



5 grams in two days? Fuck me. 

I'm curious is that the sodium or sulphate? From what I understand the sodium is much more potent and sold only as a drug, while the sulphate is the form that's actually prescribed as an antidepressant, but needs higher doses for the opioid effect.

I got the sodium and 20mg gives me a nice mild floaty opiate high, and mixing it with as little as 120mg DHC or, only because my mate gave me some for a comedown, 20mg oxy, gets me nodding. But my tolerance is low as fuck these days since I quit my oxy habit. And I'd prefer to keep it that way so I won't get more when these are finished, at least not for a while.

Thanks for looking out everyone, appreciate it for real.

Hope you can ride out that withdrawal and it doesn't last too long man. Good luck.


----------



## schizopath

I am the man now (2.6mg bupre and 29,400mg gaba left!)


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Here is my total weed stash.





Lol and this is on my King Size Bed spread out


----------



## Coffeeshroom

lol and now im sleeping in weed tonight.


----------



## Hylight

Coffeeshroom said:


> Here is my total weed stash.
> Lol and this is on my King Size Bed spread out


. lolololoLOL.
 ♡♡♡♡♡





quite the effort.


----------



## Hylight

i'm lost for words 
so i will just cry.
that's amazing though !
too much work !


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Plenty of room   
but all work payed off
much love


----------



## negrogesic

Wilson Wilson said:


> I've seen this pic floating around online for years and genuinely tried to look up where to buy the t-shirt but apparently they don't sell it anymore due to the trademarks.
> 
> I do however own this t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 grams in two days? Fuck me.
> 
> I'm curious is that the sodium or sulphate? From what I understand the sodium is much more potent and sold only as a drug, while the sulphate is the form that's actually prescribed as an antidepressant, but needs higher doses for the opioid effect.
> 
> I got the sodium and 20mg gives me a nice mild floaty opiate high, and mixing it with as little as 120mg DHC or, only because my mate gave me some for a comedown, 20mg oxy, gets me nodding. But my tolerance is low as fuck these days since I quit my oxy habit. And I'd prefer to keep it that way so I won't get more when these are finished, at least not for a while.
> 
> Thanks for looking out everyone, appreciate it for real.
> 
> Hope you can ride out that withdrawal and it doesn't last too long man. Good luck.



It was 5 grams of tianeptine sodium.

I have some iodo tianeptine which apparently is 5x stronger than sodium which i have yet to try (will try to wait till my tolerance goes down).

You're lucky you can feel small doses of tianeptine. I honestly only feel opioid properties at 80mg, though you can certainty feel some warmth at 60mg.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

negrogesic said:


> It was 5 grams of tianeptine sodium.
> 
> I have some iodo tianeptine which apparently is 5x stronger than sodium which i have yet to try (will try to wait till my tolerance goes down).
> 
> You're lucky you can feel small doses of tianeptine. I honestly only feel opioid properties at 80mg, though you can certainty feel some warmth at 60mg.



Tolerance is unsurprisingly building super quick. Took 50mg today and felt only very mild effects compared to literally just yesterday even when I threw 120mg DHC and a couple Vallies on top. I did however get a pretty nice high from the picamilon caps, it's like phenibut and diazepam had a baby.

Doubt I will bother with tianeptine in the future because this level of rapid tolerance makes it stupidly useless to me. Even oxy didn't give me such a high tolerance in just two days.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

New benzo alert: bromazepam 6mg   






So that's let's see:

30x diazepam 10mg
40x bromazepam 6mg ()
52x clonazepam 2mg

All I'm missing is a bit of alprazolam, hard to find actual blisters (not shitty pressed bars) at the moment though, but with those bromaz I have very little to complain about! 

On 6mg bromaz now and my tolerance is thankfully low enough to enjoy one pill, the muscle relaxation flows over me so blissfully.

Next up what I need is perhaps an opiate to throw into this lovely mix. If only there was some way for me to obtain 1000mg of morphine syrup? Watch this space


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

I already posted these pics in the So what are you smoking thread as I was happy with the way the pics came out in that I don't think they're to blurry for being close ups so I figured I'd go ahead & share them as some pics from my stash as well. I've never been great at using the camera on my OP7 Pro but I thought these came out well. So here's a few close ups of buds from our stash. Picked up a zip. We forgot to ask what it was. Seems to be quite good quality. It's a bit harsh & has an almost 'oily' (as my wife said) feel to the smoke. Kinda like the feel of dabs. Very resinous. It has a more uplifting & better mood enhancing effect than the strain I just had. The prior was more sedating it was potent but I wasn't as keen on the overall effect profile. I'm happy with our purchase of whatever strain this turns out to be.


----------



## schizopath

But thats okay, cause Im still fly (90mg of vyvanse)


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah, @schizopath, i plan on taking 2 50s when i use lisdex recreationally. 

How does 90 feel? Is it perfect?


----------



## schizopath

Lul, I only took 30 as starter. Last time I did vyvanse I remember it carrying me for over 12 hours.


----------



## JackoftheWood

schizopath said:


> Lul, I only took 30 as starter. Last time I did vyvanse I remember it carrying me for over 12 hours.


I remember being prescribed that shit as a kid. Never felt anything from it, guess I'm not wired to enjoy amphetamines.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Hey you get the pink 30mg Vyvanse caps too. I think it must be a Europe wide thing. Most of the pics I see are from the US and for some reason they use different colours.

If we're talking stims though, I mean yeah I of course have some Vyvanse.







But really it's all about the dex.


----------



## Branggen

Got a few more grams of morphine since the last pic, and wont be getting anymore as im done taking the stuff now, so this is the finality of my opiate collection, in the future I hope to have loads of psychs instead


Spoiler: The Suboxone













Spoiler: The Methadone













Spoiler: The Weed













Spoiler: The Benzos













Spoiler: The Morphine 








I would dump them all into a bowl for a great pic but I don't want to have to seperate by dosage or touch em all with my sweaty hands so here's a few poured out









Spoiler: All together


----------



## negrogesic

Branggen said:


> Got a few more grams of morphine since the last pic, and wont be getting anymore as im done taking the stuff now, so this is the finality of my opiate collection, in the future I hope to have loads of psychs instead
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Suboxone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Methadone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Weed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Benzos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Morphine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would dump them all into a bowl for a great pic but I don't want to have to seperate by dosage or touch em all with my sweaty hands so here's a few poured out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: All together



And where are the stimulants to keep you awake throughout the experience


----------



## R3K

I love drugs, lol


----------



## negrogesic

R3K said:


> I love drugs, lol



What in the heck is the green powder


----------



## R3K

negrogesic said:


> What in the heck is the green powder


It's some kick ass meth, made from a/b extraction


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Branggen said:


> Got a few more grams of morphine since the last pic, and wont be getting anymore as im done taking the stuff now, so this is the finality of my opiate collection, in the future I hope to have loads of psychs instead
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Suboxone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Methadone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Weed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Benzos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Morphine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would dump them all into a bowl for a great pic but I don't want to have to seperate by dosage or touch em all with my sweaty hands so here's a few poured out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: All together



I'm not gay but I'd suck dick for that stash


----------



## Snafu in the Void

My recently emptied stash.... was full a few weeks ago with heroin, meth, various pills, MDMA, LSD, ketamine... etc...

Now only 3 lonely LSD tabs remain which can be seen in the pill bottle with foil.... and I just ate 2 of them...

Hello bluelight... nice to meet you!


----------



## R3K

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> My recently emptied stash.... was full a few weeks ago with heroin, meth, various pills, MDMA, LSD, ketamine... etc...
> 
> Now only 3 lonely LSD tabs remain which can be seen in the pill bottle with foil.... and I just ate 2 of them...
> 
> Hello bluelight... nice to meet you!


Omg, that's a sad sight indeed, welcome to bl


----------



## Snafu in the Void

R3K said:


> Omg, that's a sad sight indeed, welcome to bl



xD thanks, and indeed sad... but needed a break. Went through hellish withdrawals but ready for a new start!


----------



## nznity

Branggen said:


> Got a few more grams of morphine since the last pic, and wont be getting anymore as im done taking the stuff now, so this is the finality of my opiate collection, in the future I hope to have loads of psychs instead
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Suboxone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Methadone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Weed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Benzos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Morphine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would dump them all into a bowl for a great pic but I don't want to have to seperate by dosage or touch em all with my sweaty hands so here's a few poured out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: All together


Mannnn ID love some of those nugz AND vallies ahhh, nice Stash.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

No pics but will add some soon.

But was able to get the following this morning
Alzam .5mg x60
valium 10mg x30
valium 5mg x50
Gabapentin 400mg x40
Pregabalin 75mg x18
Pregabalin 25mg x10
Halcion .25mg x10
Subutex 2mg x7


----------



## schizopath

Coffeeshroom said:


> No pics but will add some soon.
> 
> But was able to get the following this morning
> Alzam .5mg x60
> valium 10mg x30
> valium 5mg x50
> Gabapentin 400mg x40
> Pregabalin 75mg x18
> Pregabalin 25mg x10
> Halcion .25mg x10
> Subutex 2mg x7


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> I'm not gay but I'd suck dick for that stash


i'd get pegged for that stash.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fucking love it.

Now THESE are stashes. Not just "what im gunna use today".


----------



## Kaden_Nite

R3K said:


> It's some kick ass meth, made from a/b extraction


A/B extraction of what?


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

negrogesic said:


> What in the heck is the green powder



I was going to ask the same thing. I wasn't able to hazard a guess from appearances.



Kaden_Nite said:


> A/B extraction of what?



Once again I was going to ask the same thing.


----------



## R3K

Kaden_Nite said:


> A/B extraction of what?





I_Hate_This_Place said:


> I was going to ask the same thing. I wasn't able to hazard a guess from appearances.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again I was going to ask the same thing.


I have not been able to master this process yet, due to laboratory equipment being expensive, so I haven't really posted much yet, but. 
Its pretty much. Acid/base or dual phase liquid extraction, is basically adding an acid (ie: Xylene) to a base (ie: sodium carbonate- only after its mixed with an acid) and distilled water, heating and mixing them, allowing them to settle and separate. Then use a separator funnel to separate the two liquids, then cook them off useing laboratory distillation unit, lol.


----------



## Satans666kush

My stash over the last 3 months


----------



## R3K

Satans666kush said:


> My stash over the last 3 months


I think my weenie just moved, lol. Nice stash!


----------



## Satans666kush

R3K said:


> I think my weenie just moved, lol. Nice stash!





Lol thank you


----------



## JackoftheWood

A few treats for my birthday trip, not all of which will be used today. From left to right:
65 capsules of kratom
4 hits of LSD
A very fine 8th of shrooms
35mg of DMT


----------



## R3K

JackoftheWood said:


> A few treats for my birthday trip, not all of which will be used today. From left to right:
> 65 capsules of kratom
> 4 hits of LSD
> A very fine 8th of shrooms
> 35mg of DMT


Happy birthday!


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


>


i just got a boner, no homo.


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> Fuck Lord of the Flies.
> 
> I'm Lord of the Downers.


shit wilson,i'd go on a hella fun 10 day binge with all that shit


----------



## nznity

@R3K  with my current tolerance 1 and a half of those oxys and 3mg xanax  would have me nodding like crazy. yum


----------



## R3K

nznity said:


> @R3K  with my current tolerance 1 and a half of those oxys and 3mg xanax  would have me nodding like crazy. yum


 I would  definitely be nodding on that, lol


----------



## R3K

Oh my sweet icy white girl, I have missed you so much baby, lol


----------



## Wilson Wilson

My huge giant bottle of morphine is en route. Pics to come tonight. 

Meeting up with a mate to pour some up and enjoy in the park. I think I'll semi-ironically get some Sprite just to truly make it grown up lean.


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> My huge giant bottle of morphine is en route. Pics to come tonight.
> 
> Meeting up with a mate to pour some up and enjoy in the park. I think I'll semi-ironically get some Sprite just to truly make it grown up lean.


HAHAHAHA GROWN UP LEAN XD, sip a couple of MLs in my name plz to celebrate my 15th day clean of that shite haha.-


----------



## Wilson Wilson

nznity said:


> HAHAHAHA GROWN UP LEAN XD, sip a couple of MLs in my name plz to celebrate my 15th day clean of that shite haha.-



Congrats on 15 days clean mate!


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> Congrats on 15 days clean mate!


It's been a fucking hell of a road man, been trying to get clean since 28th november 2019, relapsed on dec 15th. Then keep banging for a solid 2 months, stopped again on feb 1st. Stayed clean until feb 14th. Again kept doing morph for another month and stopped on march 21th when the lockdown started in my country. That day i forged a real prescription and bought morphine legally from a cancer clinic( crazy shit huh) did my last shot on that clinic's bathroom.Then I stayed clean for 3 weeks and got my fucking stimulus check from the govt.....relapsed again on crack and morph every 2-3 days or so droping my doses lil by lil until may 15th. Since then i'm finally fucking free. :D


----------



## Flower Fairy

R3K said:


> I love drugs, lol



What's the pink and green stuff in the weird clear snappy vials and why is it in vials? and why don't we get cool vials here in the UK, we get sealy baggies, sometimes a folded wrap of paper


----------



## R3K

Flower Fairy said:


> What's the pink and green stuff in the weird clear snappy vials and why is it in vials?


It's better if you just forget what you see here, lol. 
If you ever see that stuff run away! Totally ruined my meth high after 2 days of smoking it, cant get high on meth now 



Flower Fairy said:


> and why don't we get cool vials here in the UK,


You get Amazon over there?
That's where I get them, they are called "*Centrifuge Test Tube" *you get 100 for like 15$


----------



## Wilson Wilson

WE DO DRUGS FOR REAL
















Can't think of many better sentences in the English language than "This bottle contains a total of 1000mg of morphine sulfate."

Still nodding this morning too. I did take 120mg DHC, a tiiiiiny sip of the Oramorph (like three quarters of the cap?), and 3mg bromaz because my leg kills from passing out in a weird position. Also took 10mg dex but still keep nodding even as I type this.

Think I should try a dex + morphine speedball see that's like.

Ohhh Highest in the Room just started playing  

Ohhhh could watch Drugstore Cowboy one of my my favourite films.

Feeling like Schoolboy Q:


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> WE DO DRUGS FOR REAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't think of many better sentences in the English language than "This bottle contains a total of 1000mg of morphine sulfate."
> 
> Still nodding this morning too. I did take 120mg DHC, a tiiiiiny sip of the Oramorph (like three quarters of the cap?), and 3mg bromaz because my leg kills from passing out in a weird position. Also took 10mg dex but still keep nodding even as I type this.
> 
> Think I should try a dex + morphine speedball see that's like.
> 
> Ohhh Highest in the Room just started playing
> 
> Ohhhh could watch Drugstore Cowboy one of my my favourite films.
> 
> Feeling like Schoolboy Q:


my fucking god, there's 1G concentration oramorph??? That's fucking amazing lol. Although, I prefer my 20mg ampoules any day, 100mg and i can feel the taste in the back of my throat after shooting up. Looks like a fun evening tho hahaha


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dex = dextro right?

Dex + morphine sounds DELICIOUS.


----------



## nznity

When I get money Im gonna show you guys a fucking SOLID stash.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

nznity said:


> my fucking god, there's 1G concentration oramorph??? That's fucking amazing lol. Although, I prefer my 20mg ampoules any day, 100mg and i can feel the taste in the back of my throat after shooting up. Looks like a fun evening tho hahaha



It's 10mg/5ml in a 500ml bottle so whole bottle contains 1000mg morphine.

I feel like 10 Christmases have come at once for me haha.



madness00 said:


> Dex = dextro right?
> 
> Dex + morphine sounds DELICIOUS.



Yeah dexamphetamine (Dexedrine) still working out the proper balance on this combo, right now the speed is having a hard time shining through the morphine even though I only had one sip of the morphine out of the bottle cap this morning and am currently on 20mg dex, but I was sipping the morphine throughout the day yesterday and it's definitely still in my system. Plus I did a few benzos including diazepam which is definitely still gonna be hanging around.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You have all top shelf shit dude that's incredible.

Enjoy


----------



## nznity

madness00 said:


> You have all top shelf shit dude that's incredible.
> 
> Enjoy


damn brits have all the goodies at their disposal  haha
BUT I GOT ALL THE COCAINE HAHAHAHA


----------



## Wilson Wilson

madness00 said:


> You have all top shelf shit dude that's incredible.
> 
> Enjoy



Cheers mate! I used to get boxes of OC 80's but I've always preferred morphine to oxy, not to mention oxy is hardly a forgiving substance if you end up liking it too much, so these Oramorph bottles are perfection to me. Should also be picking up a Q of cookies today as well.


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> Cheers mate! I used to get boxes of OC 80's but I've always preferred morphine to oxy, not to mention oxy is hardly a forgiving substance if you end up liking it too much, so these Oramorph bottles are perfection to me. Should also be picking up a Q of cookies today as well.


yooo check ur dms


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Quarter ounce of girl scout cookies?!?!

@Wilson Wilson

YOU HAVE THE FIRE!


----------



## Wilson Wilson

madness00 said:


> Quarter ounce of girl scout cookies?!?!
> 
> @Wilson Wilson
> 
> YOU HAVE THE FIRE!



Correct my man. My weed guy promises it's "Cali import" but this is a marketing term often thrown around in the UK to actually mean "stuck some weed in fake dispensary packaging."

However this guy has been supplying me some absolute fire weed as of late. So I don't really give a single fuck where it came from haha.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Man, I have a stash that's second only to Xorky's (hell, mine's more diverse though, cause I let myself indulge in downers too much) but I am wayyyyyy too paranoid to ever host a pic of it on the web. My friend took a picture of it once when I showed it too him and I was like "WTF DUDE DON'T DO THAT!!!"

@Wilson Wilson despite my giant stash... fuck you man I want that oramorph and bromaz >.>


----------



## nznity

Cream Gravy? said:


> Man, I have a stash that's second only to Xorky's (hell, mine's more diverse though, cause I let myself indulge in downers too much) but I am wayyyyyy too paranoid to ever host a pic of it on the web. My friend took a picture of it once when I showed it too him and I was like "WTF DUDE DON'T DO THAT!!!"
> 
> @Wilson Wilson despite my giant stash... fuck you man I want that oramorph and bromaz >.>


and that considering xork's ex made him flush his previous stash xddddd


----------



## schizopath

nznity said:


> and that considering xork's ex made him flush his previous stash xddddd


The bitch needs a serious spanking


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> The bitch needs a serious spanking


indeed


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I don't have a stash like u all, but when I use to get Rx k pin 90 a month i would always play this


----------



## Cream Gravy?

nznity said:


> and that considering xork's ex made him flush his previous stash xddddd


Flushing drugs is the only drug related crime that should be punishable with jail time


----------



## nznity

Cream Gravy? said:


> Flushing drugs is the only drug related crime that should be punishable with jail time


no bitch gets between me and ma dope.


----------



## DopeM

Tangerine dream x sugar cookies coming out of cure soon


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Wilson Wilson said:


> Correct my man. My weed guy promises it's "Cali import" but this is a marketing term often thrown around in the UK to actually mean "stuck some weed in fake dispensary packaging."
> 
> However this guy has been supplying me some absolute fire weed as of late. So I don't really give a single fuck where it came from haha.



Nice. I live in the states but I think I know what type of packaging you're referring to. My smoke usually comes in a branded package. Similar to the fake packs except that our hookups pack's have custom graphics & branding. They also sell hoodies, rolling trays & other accessories with there branding on it. Since the CV thing they've been just vacuum sealing it for ease of disinfection though as that's much easier to clean thoroughly. I don't have a large stash of anything to share ATM. I do have a lil K & a point of DMT I've been saving for quite some time that I'll have to try sometime but since cannabis has been mentioned & I already took the time to take some pics for the flower thread I figure I'll share here as well. Grabbed a zip of this whatever this strain is? Once again with the no contact thing on delivery we didn't get a chance to ask what it is & they forgot to sharpie it on. Good quality regardless of it's actual origin.


----------



## schizopath

nznity said:


> no bitch gets between me and ma dope.


Im loyal to the dope


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Im loyal to the dope


"Heroinnnnnnnn, it's my wife and it's my life" - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Cream Gravy? said:


> @Wilson Wilson despite my giant stash... fuck you man I want that oramorph and bromaz >.>



Haha I don't blame you, it's fucking cloud nine especially with a nice low opiate tolerance. I didn't get the spoon that's supposed to come with it to measure 5ml doses so I've been using the lid instead. According to Google the average bottle lid is around 20ml. So I'm doing 40mg each go like a fuckin MAN none of this 10mg shite.

Currently been slowly redosing Oramorph all day. In the morning had it with 6mg bromaz, this evening I've had 1mg alpraz with my next dose to switch things up a bit.

What I really wish for is temazepam, that is the best benzo to have on morphine holy shiiiiit.

Sadly my greed got the best of me. I nodded out while my weed dealer was about. By the time I woke up and hit him back, he's back home. I've rearranged the deal for tomorrow and told him to apologise for wasting his time I'll give him a free strip of dex. He seemed fairly happy with this offering, I believe exact words were "holy fuck yes mate love you."



nznity said:


> no bitch gets between me and ma dope.



*"Chase a high, never chase a bitch."*

Wilson Hendrix, 2020


----------



## schizopath

Wilson Wilson said:


> *"Chase a high, never chase a bitch."*
> 
> Wilson Hendrix, 2020


Valid


----------



## schizopath

Free strip of dexies cause you fall asleep? Holy shit you sure aint playing around.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

schizopath said:


> Free strip of dexies cause you fall asleep? Holy shit you sure aint playing around.



Keep your sources happy and your sources keep you happy. 

He's also a mate who goes out of his way to help me out a lot so I felt bad he was sitting around waiting for me while I was on the nod ya know.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah I get it. I got a mutual deal with my dealer where we both just offer drugs to each other. The way it should be.


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> Keep your sources happy and your sources keep you happy.
> 
> He's also a mate who goes out of his way to help me out a lot so I felt bad he was sitting around waiting for me while I was on the nod ya know.


i still owe 1xxx peruvian currency to my main dealer, he knows i'll pay him back eventually. he's got my silver chain and some other shit. Too bad he doesn't give me any more credit haha


----------



## R3K

nznity said:


> no bitch gets between me and ma dope.


Agreed, that's truely drug abuse, lol. Remember kids, Only users lose drugs. haha


----------



## JackoftheWood

Was supposed to be getting an eighth of wax plus a couple xans and hydros but my dealer's taking awhile to get them together since he doesn't often sell pills, so I got a pair of carts as a stop gap.


----------



## negrogesic

Wilson Wilson said:


> WE DO DRUGS FOR REAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't think of many better sentences in the English language than "This bottle contains a total of 1000mg of morphine sulfate."
> 
> Still nodding this morning too. I did take 120mg DHC, a tiiiiiny sip of the Oramorph (like three quarters of the cap?), and 3mg bromaz because my leg kills from passing out in a weird position. Also took 10mg dex but still keep nodding even as I type this.
> 
> Think I should try a dex + morphine speedball see that's like.
> 
> Ohhh Highest in the Room just started playing
> 
> Ohhhh could watch Drugstore Cowboy one of my my favourite films.
> 
> Feeling like Schoolboy Q:



Howd you imbed the video? Is that a gif?


----------



## devilsgospel

Yall make me want to start shooting drugs again.

Looking into getting a bottle of GHB


----------



## Coxenormous

Hard to see, but it’s Meth (Ice Cream)


----------



## schizopath

Wassup my nibbaz (500mg of tramadol)


----------



## Wilson Wilson

R3K said:


> Agreed, that's truely drug abuse, lol. Remember kids, Only users lose drugs. haha



You know what they say: it's only a drug problem if you run out of drugs!

OT:






Very big sticky nugs on this, lovely relaxing head high with a significant body high too, no paranoia to be found. Absolutely lovely stuff and I'm glad I got a Q.






Still got so much left! And truly Oramorph, bromazepam, and gooood weed is like the holy fuckin trinity.


----------



## nznity

Th


Wilson Wilson said:


> You know what they say: it's only a drug problem if you run out of drugs!
> 
> OT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very big sticky nugs on this, lovely relaxing head high with a significant body high too, no paranoia to be found. Absolutely lovely stuff and I'm glad I got a Q.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got so much left! And truly Oramorph, bromazepam, and gooood weed is like the holy fuckin trinity.


That weed looks outstandinggg.


----------



## R3K

Wilson Wilson said:


> You know what they say: it's only a drug problem if you run out of drugs!


Haha, so true. That's the worst.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

I collect different pharmaceutical boxes/strips
This was my stash before I quit benzos because it got too hard to get out and get them without hassle from the lads in blue watching my dealer (he ended up getting caught again) so have no contacts anymore
The only positive about lock down is all the bupe take homes


----------



## matt<3ketamine

schizopath said:


> I am the man now (2.6mg bupre and 29,400mg gaba left!)


I see your 2.6mg and raise you 82mg :D


----------



## nznity

I Wanna masturbate to real DOPE/good cannabis/cocaine pictures not shitty maintenance drugs xd


----------



## devilsgospel

A year ago I'd put yall to shame. I was prescribed 24mg a day and only used 0.2mg and banked bottles and bottles of it. Then uh, I got arrested and had to get rid of it for probation.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> I Wanna masturbate to real DOPE/good cannabis/cocaine pictures not shitty maintenance drugs xd


It's a thread about your current stash, not your dream stash, trust me I'd be asking for a better stash if I had a wish from a genie :D
What you got in your stash atm?


devilsgospel said:


> A year ago I'd put yall to shame. I was prescribed 24mg a day and only used 0.2mg and banked bottles and bottles of it. Then uh, I got arrested and had to get rid of it for probation.


I was on 20mg a day last year but tapered down a bit


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> It's a thread about your current stash, not your dream stash, trust me I'd be asking for a better stash if I had a wish from a genie :D
> What you got in your stash atm?
> 
> I was on 20mg a day last year but tapered down a bit


Youll see next week.


----------



## devilsgospel

matt<3ketamine said:


> It's a thread about your current stash, not your dream stash, trust me I'd be asking for a better stash if I had a wish from a genie :D
> What you got in your stash atm?
> 
> I was on 20mg a day last year but tapered down a bit



What are you at now if you don't mind me asking? I always found 0.2 to be my perfect dose, according to certain things I've read you get the maximum amount of norbuprenorphine occupying your receptors that way. Norbupe being the full agonist metabolite, and after .2 regular bupe begins to knock it off and take its place. For a while I did need up to 16mg though. When I was told I couldn't be on it anymore for legal reasons I tapered down from .2 to like 0.05mg and switched to kratom.

Yall just wait until I'm off supervision I'm fuckin this thread up!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

devilsgospel said:


> Yall just wait until I'm off supervision I'm fuckin this thread up!



Is that October bro?


----------



## Ganjcat

matt<3ketamine said:


> I collect different pharmaceutical boxes/strips
> This was my stash before I quit benzos because it got too hard to get out and get them without hassle from the lads in blue watching my dealer (he ended up getting caught again) so have no contacts anymore
> The only positive about lock down is all the bupe take homes


I'm just dribbling over the ps4 controlled if take a ps4 over any drug


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Is that October bro?



It's over on Halloween, then I go back to court to get the charges dropped on November 13th which is my birthday lol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's some fucked up good luck if i've ever heard of it.

2020 has been such a shit show but for you and me it might not turn out so bad.

Hopefully for everyone else too, lol.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> That's some fucked up good luck if i've ever heard of it.
> 
> 2020 has been such a shit show but for you and me it might not turn out so bad.
> 
> Hopefully for everyone else too, lol.



That's the truth man it's been a rough ride just personally speaking not even everything else. Appreciate it though man I'm just staying positive, hope everything goes good for you too.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> Youll see next week.


I look forward to it my dude, wat ya gonna get ur self?



devilsgospel said:


> What are you at now if you don't mind me asking? I always found 0.2 to be my perfect dose, according to certain things I've read you get the maximum amount of norbuprenorphine occupying your receptors that way. Norbupe being the full agonist metabolite, and after .2 regular bupe begins to knock it off and take its place. For a while I did need up to 16mg though. When I was told I couldn't be on it anymore for legal reasons I tapered down from .2 to like 0.05mg and switched to kratom.
> 
> Yall just wait until I'm off supervision I'm fuckin this thread up!


I'm on 14mg now, tapered down from 20mg last year. Im scared to come off it as I've heard terrible stuff about the withdraws but I managed to rapid taper off benzos, maybe there's still hope


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> I look forward to it my dude, wat ya gonna get ur self?
> 
> 
> I'm on 14mg now, tapered down from 20mg last year. Im scared to come off it as I've heard terrible stuff about the withdraws but I managed to rapid taper off benzos, maybe there's still hope


Pharma morphine


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> Pharma morphine


Very nice, it's a pity most of the morphine pills I've seen have that shitty anti abuse formula mixed into them. There is a way to get rid of it but its a hassle
U gonna get liquid or pills of it, you had some ampoules a few pages back yea?


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> Very nice, it's a pity most of the morphine pills I've seen have that shitty anti abuse formula mixed into them. There is a way to get rid of it but its a hassle
> U gonna get liquid or pills of it, you had some ampoules a few pages back yea?


yes, that is my sweet nectar. Can't get enough of it. Gonna fucking die shooting that shit up haha


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> yes, that is my sweet nectar. Can't get enough of it. Gonna fucking die shooting that shit up haha


Nectar of the gods!


----------



## devilsgospel

nznity said:


> yes, that is my sweet nectar. Can't get enough of it. Gonna fucking die shooting that shit up haha



I feel that way about opium. I think I like it better than pharma shit and almost heroin.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

I would agree to an extent, I've had a great time with some homemade laudenum and speed, it was perfect for taking all the edge off the pet.  But in terms of rushes, IV morphine and heroin is very hard to beat


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

devilsgospel said:


> I feel that way about opium. I think I like it better than pharma shit and almost heroin.



Sadly enough I've never had the pleasure of consuming the substance in question to be able to compare it. To the best of my knowledge Opium is quite rare in where I'm located in the USA. Considering the compounds contained in Opium I'd assume it is quite the experience. 



matt<3ketamine said:


> I would agree to an extent, I've had a great time with some homemade laudenum and speed, it was perfect for taking all the edge off the pet.  But in terms of rushes, IV morphine and heroin is very hard to beat



I would agree with you there. For overall experience they are indeed some of my favorites. There are other opioids (oxymorphone, hydromorphone, etc.) that I find to have a better rush than morphine itself but can be lacking in terms of overall experience. H is definitely one of the best of both worlds.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Goes without saying this is not my stash but one from a battlefield
4 cocaine ampoules, 5 novacaine ampoules, 30 benzedrine pills, 40+ laudenum pills (the brown pills) 3 sodium barbital pills, countless procaine pills (the small yellow pills), surgical dressing and (out of picture) there's some adrenaline too

May I present to you, a world war medical kit from the battle fields


----------



## Flower Fairy

matt<3ketamine said:


> May I present to you, a world war medical kit from the battle fields



That's absolutely fucking cool, I fucking love drug history stuff, this is legit wicked I'm not even high I just love this type of stuff

Where's the perviton meth pills? you know the good guys and the bad guys had meth pills lol, Hitler even got injected daily with meth he was a fucking meth head, I'm not sure who'd of actually won the war if he had kept a level head, you know he fucking tweaking his ass off all day long, missing shit he should of been on the ball but nope, he was forcing his doctors to hit him up with bloody meth

Where's this kit? Is it yours or in a museum or what?


----------



## negrogesic

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> Sadly enough I've never had the pleasure of consuming the substance in question to be able to compare it. To the best of my knowledge Opium is quite rare in where I'm located in the USA. Considering the compounds contained in Opium I'd assume it is quite the experience.



Opium use is actually pretty common in the US but not in the traditional resin form. Poppy pod tea and poppy seed tea are both forms of opium consumption and are pretty common (particularly the later).


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Flower Fairy said:


> That's absolutely fucking cool, I fucking love drug history stuff, this is legit wicked I'm not even high I just love this type of stuff
> 
> Where's the perviton meth pills? you know the good guys and the bad guys had meth pills lol, Hitler even got injected daily with meth he was a fucking meth head, I'm not sure who'd of actually won the war if he had kept a level head, you know he fucking tweaking his ass off all day long, missing shit he should of been on the ball but nope, he was forcing his doctors to hit him up with bloody meth
> 
> Where's this kit? Is it yours or in a museum or what?


It's in a museum yea, this is from world war 1iirc so the benzedrine was used to stay up and by the air forces on long flights. A lot of it also went to soldiers before they went over the top of the trenches, a speed pill an hour before then once your about to go over, a swig of strong drink mostly whiskey, and your (most likely) last draw from a cigarette,  then the whistle blows and your off into hell on earth
I love drug history too man, when I seen this I had to take pics lol
I think Hitler was persuaded to take all the drug cocktails by his doctor, he was quite against smoking and alcohol iirc from a documentary I seen, but that didn't stop his doctor rigging him up with speed and bull testosterone for his...umm. ..'marriage problems'


----------



## matt<3ketamine

negrogesic said:


> Opium use is actually pretty common in the US but not in the traditional resin form. Poppy pod tea and poppy seed tea are both forms of opium consumption and are pretty common (particularly the later).


Pity it tastes awful lol


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> Goes without saying this is not my stash but one from a battlefield
> 4 cocaine ampoules, 5 novacaine ampoules, 30 benzedrine pills, 40+ laudenum pills (the brown pills) 3 sodium barbital pills, countless procaine pills (the small yellow pills), surgical dressing and (out of picture) there's some adrenaline too
> 
> May I present to you, a world war medical kit from the battle fields


Id Pay mad bread for those ampoules. Jesús Christ...


----------



## Flower Fairy

matt<3ketamine said:


> A lot of it also went to soldiers before they went over the top of the trenches, a speed pill an hour before then once your about to go over, a swig of strong drink mostly whiskey, and your (most likely) last draw from a cigarette, then the whistle blows and your off into hell on earth



Fuck that, I can barely look anyone in the eye when I'm on uppers, cocaine and I couldn't even leave my bedroom, I hate that shit lol



matt<3ketamine said:


> I think Hitler was persuaded to take all the drug cocktails by his doctor, he was quite against smoking and alcohol iirc from a documentary I seen, but that didn't stop his doctor rigging him up with speed and bull testosterone for his...umm. ..'marriage problems'



The documentarys I've seen made out as if he wanted the meth, maybe both are true, maybe he was talked into it at first then couldn't get enough, and the doctors like "no you've had enough" and Hitler is like "no mate one more fucking hit" lol 

Yeah he didn't smoke or drink he just was a meth head 

I don't smoke or drink but I certainly can swallow pills and sniff my K lol

I can't believe that kit survived the war, its hard as fuck to find anything like that these days, it's all been either used up, broken, corroded or at the bottom of the deep blue sea


----------



## schizopath

Some heroin and my GENETIC TRASH! face.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Be easy on it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> Some heroin and my GENETIC TRASH! face.



Three sweaters.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Some heroin and my GENETIC TRASH! face.



Where are the bodies Richard


----------



## schizopath

This day almost created a body cause my fried did too much


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Some heroin and my GENETIC TRASH! face.


your toblerone chocolate looks sweet


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, I had fun. Also got like 1.25mg of bupre which Im gonna take tomorrow.


----------



## Flower Fairy

To much of your heroin?


schizopath said:


> This day almost created a body cause my fried did too much



Your friend nearly OD'd on your heroin you just got?


----------



## schizopath

Yea, I guess he has a habit of doing too much. Half of the heroin was his and it was his choice to do a 100mg shot as a starter. I should have told him not to do that much but I didnt :/


----------



## Flower Fairy

schizopath said:


> Half of the heroin was his and it was his choice to do a 100mg shot as a starter



That's less than a ten bag, hasn't he got a tolerance or a heroin habit then?


----------



## schizopath

No he doesnt but our friend said that he very often does too much as a starter. Dead wish iirc.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

schizopath said:


> Yeah, I had fun. Also got like 1.25mg of bupre which Im gonna take tomorrow.


Be careful you don't go into precipitated withdrawal man, it's fuckin hell


----------



## Flower Fairy

matt<3ketamine said:


> Be careful you don't go into precipitated withdrawal man, it's fuckin hell



That will only happen if he has Suboxone (Buprenorphine and Naloxone) won't it or can that happen with just Buprenorphine?

I thought Buprenorphine/Subutex was different to Suboxone which is Bupe and Naloxone, the Naloxone being the part that make you go in to withdrawal if you take to soon?


----------



## Wilson Wilson

nznity said:


> Th
> 
> That weed looks outstandinggg.



I can currently confirm it really is. Can feel the music through my body.



Flower Fairy said:


> That will only happen if he has Suboxone (Buprenorphine and Naloxone) won't it or can that happen with just Buprenorphine?
> 
> I thought Buprenorphine/Subutex was different to Suboxone which is Bupe and Naloxone, the Naloxone being the part that make you go in to withdrawal if you take to soon?



Can happen with just bupe too. Bupe is a partial agonist with high binding affinity and a long half-life, so it can basically fight other opioids off the receptors for a long time.

Naloxone is virtually inactive orally, it's only there to stop people using Suboxone by other ROAs.

In most countries you just get bupe on its own.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAFegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw1jO2rETer2CD4B1dqDcCZr[/URL]
Pdf document that talks about precipitated withdraws but doesn't say a difference between subutex or suboxone


----------



## Flower Fairy

How interesting, I just thought it was the Naloxone in Suboxone, I learn more of this site then I do on Google and Wikipedia lol


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Anyhow it did just work like that.... 









						Dropbox - File Deleted
					

Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

negrogesic said:


> Opium use is actually pretty common in the US but not in the traditional resin form. Poppy pod tea and poppy seed tea are both forms of opium consumption and are pretty common (particularly the later).



Ah yes. You are indeed correct. I was thinking of smoking Opium in particular. I'm curious as to how prevalent this practice is. I don't know anyone who has consumed in the manner in which you speak but have seen a good number of postings on the internet regarding it. Thanks for mentioning it. 



Flower Fairy said:


> How interesting, I just thought it was the Naloxone in Suboxone, I learn more of this site then I do on Google and Wikipedia lol



Indeed. It appears that this is quite a common misconception. Compared to some other medications the combination product that is Suboxone seems in particular to have a preponderance of misinformation regarding it. 

As for myself here's a wee bit of coke I picked up for a lil treat for my wife & I. Other than a one off line approximately six months ago IIRC I haven't had powder in years. I haven't had rock besides a couple hits once or twice in the last few years either but I digress. My wife has something to do later but thinking we'll get to give it a try today. Hopefully it turns out to be at least decent as the price was on the higher end. Though it's understandable considering the supply issues in general. If it turns out to be of good quality I might consider giving it a whack; we'll see. Either way I haven't really "done drugs" in quite sometime so I figure it'll be a nice change of pace. The substances I'm consuming on a regular basis at this point I don't really see as falling into the traditional "doing drugs" category. Buprenorphine for pain isn't particularly recreational but again I digress. Anyway here's hoping it turns out to be good & that my wife & I have an enjoyable evening. 



​


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> Ah yes. You are indeed correct. I was thinking of smoking Opium in particular. I'm curious as to how prevalent this practice is. I don't know anyone who has consumed in the manner in which you speak but have seen a good number of postings on the internet regarding it. Thanks for mentioning it.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. It appears that this is quite a common misconception. Compared to some other medications the combination product that is Suboxone seems in particular to have a preponderance of misinformation regarding it.
> 
> As for myself here's a wee bit of coke I picked up for a lil treat for my wife & I. Other than a one off line approximately six months ago IIRC I haven't had powder in years. I haven't had rock besides a couple hits once or twice in the last few years either but I digress. My wife has something to do later but thinking we'll get to give it a try today. Hopefully it turns out to be at least decent as the price was on the higher end. Though it's understandable considering the supply issues in general. If it turns out to be of good quality I might consider giving it a whack; we'll see. Either way I haven't really "done drugs" in quite sometime so I figure it'll be a nice change of pace. The substances I'm consuming on a regular basis at this point I don't really see as falling into the traditional "doing drugs" category. Buprenorphine for pain isn't particularly recreational but again I digress. Anyway here's hoping it turns out to be good & that my wife & I have an enjoyable evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


dude i don't even like blow but this is just really pretty. hope it's good.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Looks very tasty man, are the rocks shiney outside the baggie?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> Ah yes. You are indeed correct. I was thinking of smoking Opium in particular. I'm curious as to how prevalent this practice is. I don't know anyone who has consumed in the manner in which you speak but have seen a good number of postings on the internet regarding it. Thanks for mentioning it.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. It appears that this is quite a common misconception. Compared to some other medications the combination product that is Suboxone seems in particular to have a preponderance of misinformation regarding it.
> 
> As for myself here's a wee bit of coke I picked up for a lil treat for my wife & I. Other than a one off line approximately six months ago IIRC I haven't had powder in years. I haven't had rock besides a couple hits once or twice in the last few years either but I digress. My wife has something to do later but thinking we'll get to give it a try today. Hopefully it turns out to be at least decent as the price was on the higher end. Though it's understandable considering the supply issues in general. If it turns out to be of good quality I might consider giving it a whack; we'll see. Either way I haven't really "done drugs" in quite sometime so I figure it'll be a nice change of pace. The substances I'm consuming on a regular basis at this point I don't really see as falling into the traditional "doing drugs" category. Buprenorphine for pain isn't particularly recreational but again I digress. Anyway here's hoping it turns out to be good & that my wife & I have an enjoyable evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Yeah report back im curious how you like it.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

madness00 said:


> Yeah report back im curious how you like it.



The report is in; sadly enough it's a -10 (n)

I have no idea how whatever the substance is passes for coke & people continue to buy it. The appearance was nice but in this case appearances were very deceiving. Upon opening I noticed right off there was no smell whatsoever. That's not a good sign as despite the passage of time I do recall that cocaine has a very distinct smell. It also seemed far to hard & crunchy for what it should be. I figured eh, maybe it's just cut to shit I'll do a line & test it out. I'd completely forgotten that I still had some coke test kits. 

I have no idea what the substance was but it sure as hell wasn't cocaine! I didn't feel much of anything at first but then felt somewhat "noddy" for a few min. After that I just started to feel "manic?". I'm usually in full control of my mental state but whatever the substance in question was changed that. I had racing thoughts, emotions going up, down, left, right, all over the place. Not much in the way of physical effects but the mental feelings it gave me definitely were unpleasant. I have no idea what the substance in question was but I did not find it in any aspects of it's effects to be pleasant. I ended up taking some clonazepam which took care of the negative effects of the substance in question. I don't know how I mind blanked on the fact that I had test kits in the first place but upon my wife reminding me I still had a box with various kits I proceeded to test the substance in question. It tested negative for cocaine. 

No point guessing at mystery chemicals though so I'll just have to be happy we found the box of test kits for future use. Honestly I didn't think it would be necessary. We got it from someone we trust & other people have said they enjoy the same product so I figured it would at least be coke even if the quality was sub-par. I have higher standards than most in my area due to having had experience with high quality product in the past so I figured it might not be good coke by my standards but it would at least be coke. I was mistaken. Our guy doesn't do it himself so he wouldn't know & apparently other buyers just have no fucking clue what cocaine is. Whatever this mixture was it had numbing properties & what not but I don't get how anyone with experience with the product would purchase it again. Either way it is what it is. 

My apologies if my post is a little disjointed. I felt like I needed a "reset" &/or a change of mental state as I still felt out of sorts today so I decided a little bit of K was in order. 

Feeling considerably better now & hoping that it stays that way. I've yet to do a high dose "K-Hole" type dose but plan to do so at some point in the future. I don't have all that much experience with it but what experience I do have has been positive.  Speaking of which I might as well throw up some pics seeing as the last one's were a bust. I'm just happy I was able to turn my mood back around. Despite the clonazepam still in my system lowering some of the effects the K is doing what I was hoping it would. Even nicer is the fact that this time the K is working for my wife! In the past she must have dosed to low. So I'm back in better spirits & in the spirit of the thread here's a few pics of the tiny stash of K I'm getting into.


----------



## Flower Fairy

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> So I'm back in better spirits & in the spirit of the thread here's a few pics of the tiny stash of K I'm getting into


Rocks of K, what the fuck lol K doesn't form rocks like that, have you tested it? 

K is a liquid it is evaporated and the stuff left behind is crystals, normally shards its not blocks or chunks

Yours might have K in it yeah, it's been recrystallized and reformed into rocks by looks of it, it's bashed with something 

Ketamine doesn't form into rocks


----------



## schizopath

Three bupre and about a gram of coke


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Flower Fairy said:


> Rocks of K, what the fuck lol K doesn't form rocks like that, have you tested it?
> 
> K is a liquid it is evaporated and the stuff left behind is crystals, normally shards its not blocks or chunks
> 
> Yours might have K in it yeah, it's been recrystallized and reformed into rocks by looks of it, it's bashed with something
> 
> Ketamine doesn't form into rocks



Honestly it's been a few years since I got it & I don't recall off the top of my head but am 90% sure that that I'm recalling correctly & that I did. I'm not that familiar with K as that image is the only K I've ever encountered to be perfectly honest. IIRC though I tested it & it came up positive. My recollection isn't that great but to the best of my recollection I tested it & it came back positive. Considering that there are kits listed on an invoice from a point in time that falls into the time frame when I acquired the substance in question I would assume that I would have tested it. I'd have to get the box back out to check for certain to see if I have any applicable kits in stock at this point in time to re-test it as I put the box of kits back away after using the cocaine kit to. 

It's quite likely that it is as you put it "bashed with something". I'll have to see if I still have applicable kits left next time I get that particular box out. My invoice for it appears to suggest that I do but I'll want to double check as to ascertain that considering I know I've given out a number of kits of various sorts to other people. In terms of the effects profile the effects seem to fit what I would expect based on my understanding of what the effects "should be". Factoring in the dosage profile as well it seems to be relatively accurate. The substance in question seems to have proportional effects that are within the realm of what again is to the best of my knowledge the range that said effects to dose should fall into. The dose required for the expected effects seems to be in line with what information I could gather regarding dosage ranges. I weighed out said dosages with the standard 'Gemini 20' that IIRC is quite popular among users of this site.  I've seen images that appear somewhat similar but more "jagged"? When crushed the results appear consistent with images I've compared it to however. As you stated it's quite likely that it's a mixture of some sort. I honestly can't recall about the testing as like I mentioned it's been years. At that point in my life I was doing a lot of shit & my recollection is quite hazy. However I normally test things & as mentioned kits are listed on the packing slip. As such I'm inclined to believe I would have tested it. I can't think of any reason I would have tried the substance let alone saved it over the period of time involved if it had tested negative.  

Regardless I'm just on for a moment today as I have things to do so I'll wrap this reply up. I'll keep this in mind next time I'm getting that box out & if as this invoice indicates I have an applicable kit in my supply I'll retest it. to In this particular case I would've been more surprised if I had received a pure product as opposed to a cut one sadly enough.  Either way I'll try to remember to post back if / when I retest it.


----------



## Flower Fairy

I've got a K testing kit that would of tested positive for K as there was K in the bashed stuff I bought a while ago, some kits test positive because there's actually some K in the product even if it's cut, some other kits will turn say orange quicker or more strongly depending on how good the K is

How long have you had this "K" just laying around then lol?


----------



## JackoftheWood

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> Ah yes. You are indeed correct. I was thinking of smoking Opium in particular. I'm curious as to how prevalent this practice is. I don't know anyone who has consumed in the manner in which you speak but have seen a good number of postings on the internet regarding it. Thanks for mentioning it.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. It appears that this is quite a common misconception. Compared to some other medications the combination product that is Suboxone seems in particular to have a preponderance of misinformation regarding it.
> 
> As for myself here's a wee bit of coke I picked up for a lil treat for my wife & I. Other than a one off line approximately six months ago IIRC I haven't had powder in years. I haven't had rock besides a couple hits once or twice in the last few years either but I digress. My wife has something to do later but thinking we'll get to give it a try today. Hopefully it turns out to be at least decent as the price was on the higher end. Though it's understandable considering the supply issues in general. If it turns out to be of good quality I might consider giving it a whack; we'll see. Either way I haven't really "done drugs" in quite


I'm with you there, i'm quite curious about smoking opium myself. I'm interested in seeing how it compares to the many painkillers that are either derived from it or modeled off it.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> The report is in; sadly enough it's a -10 (n)
> 
> I have no idea how whatever the substance is passes for coke & people continue to buy it. The appearance was nice but in this case appearances were very deceiving. Upon opening I noticed right off there was no smell whatsoever. That's not a good sign as despite the passage of time I do recall that cocaine has a very distinct smell. It also seemed far to hard & crunchy for what it should be. I figured eh, maybe it's just cut to shit I'll do a line & test it out. I'd completely forgotten that I still had some coke test kits.
> 
> I have no idea what the substance was but it sure as hell wasn't cocaine! I didn't feel much of anything at first but then felt somewhat "noddy" for a few min. After that I just started to feel "manic?". I'm usually in full control of my mental state but whatever the substance in question was changed that. I had racing thoughts, emotions going up, down, left, right, all over the place. Not much in the way of physical effects but the mental feelings it gave me definitely were unpleasant. I have no idea what the substance in question was but I did not find it in any aspects of it's effects to be pleasant. I ended up taking some clonazepam which took care of the negative effects of the substance in question. I don't know how I mind blanked on the fact that I had test kits in the first place but upon my wife reminding me I still had a box with various kits I proceeded to test the substance in question. It tested negative for cocaine.
> 
> No point guessing at mystery chemicals though so I'll just have to be happy we found the box of test kits for future use. Honestly I didn't think it would be necessary. We got it from someone we trust & other people have said they enjoy the same product so I figured it would at least be coke even if the quality was sub-par. I have higher standards than most in my area due to having had experience with high quality product in the past so I figured it might not be good coke by my standards but it would at least be coke. I was mistaken. Our guy doesn't do it himself so he wouldn't know & apparently other buyers just have no fucking clue what cocaine is. Whatever this mixture was it had numbing properties & what not but I don't get how anyone with experience with the product would purchase it again. Either way it is what it is.
> 
> My apologies if my post is a little disjointed. I felt like I needed a "reset" &/or a change of mental state as I still felt out of sorts today so I decided a little bit of K was in order.
> 
> Feeling considerably better now & hoping that it stays that way. I've yet to do a high dose "K-Hole" type dose but plan to do so at some point in the future. I don't have all that much experience with it but what experience I do have has been positive.  Speaking of which I might as well throw up some pics seeing as the last one's were a bust. I'm just happy I was able to turn my mood back around. Despite the clonazepam still in my system lowering some of the effects the K is doing what I was hoping it would. Even nicer is the fact that this time the K is working for my wife! In the past she must have dosed to low. So I'm back in better spirits & in the spirit of the thread here's a few pics of the tiny stash of K I'm getting into.


Looks like the Chinese type stuff, had it a fair few times, really enjoyed it


----------



## devilsgospel

Got a 120ml bottle of GHB today for the low, honestly I though I was getting a slightly overpriced sample bottle but my man came THRU


----------



## nznity

Some beautiful rocks of crack cooked by this chefffff


----------



## JackoftheWood

A gram and a half of some pretty sweet looking wax. I'll be smoking this on father's day with my cousin and whoever else wants some.


----------



## 4meSM

schizopath said:


> Three bupre and about a gram of coke



I have the same scale!

I'm a bit too paranoid to post pictures of my drugs haha maybe one day...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I only have 5 kpins left.

I'll be posting stash v2 this week.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

^^^ can I get? ha


schizopath said:


> Three bupre and about a gram of coke





4meSM said:


> I have the same scale!


Yeah... metoo. Wonder how many of us actually here own that scale?
No pics... hold; will post some of a little shatter in the process.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

~g ^^^ got a bit more to scrape, make, repeat.


----------



## Wilson Wilson




----------



## nznity

Dear lorddd, me want some quality ganja AND strong opis sob son. I just have to be patient xp


----------



## JoEhJoEh

What do you mean by strong opis? Which ones?


----------



## negrogesic

PtahTek said:


> ~g ^^^ got a bit more to scrape, make, repeat.



What is it?


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> me want some quality ganja AND strong opis



I thought you was off all that shit, morphine and that @nznity?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Hi sweet negrogesic, 

thats not my pic. I don't know it. Since the forum moved, it is mixing a lot of photos together and also me were sometimes pissed about it.

Have a nice evening!

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Flower Fairy said:


> I thought you was off all that shit, morphine and that @nznity?



me too???


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Reminds me of buying strong Pharmabenzos - writing a memo :D

JJ


----------



## tweakerguy

negrogesic said:


> What is it?


It's called shatter. Basically God-tier THC. It's supposed to be pretty dangerous to produce, too. The weed community's version of a meth lab exploding.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Thanks for the explanation!

JJ


----------



## nznity

JoEhJoEh said:


> What do you mean by strong opis? Which ones?


Morphine  banged(intravenously)=heaven


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> I thought you was off all that shit, morphine and that @nznity?


Im 33 days clean today but the cravings are always there lol.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

PAWS still effect me mentally whenever I'm in the city centre, when I pass someone with that look my head immediately goes to "I could score from them, just this time and that'd be enough" but we all know that show and dance


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Got some heroin as and a few vials of crack which I smoked about half of already. Id say that the BACK 2 LIFE stamp is stronger it's hard to tell cuz I did the first bundle of Lucky Charms with a fresh slate this afternoon aside from 4 bags I'd sniffed in the middle of the night.






The LC's is likea 6/10 was tan and had that strong ultra bitter drip which of course isnt a gururentee but it's do have a solid 20 year's experience in the Dope Game...not gonna exactly the sort of thing to highlight on a job application or share with the inlaws tho . The Rainbow Ink  LC's Stamps are quite dark and a dense powder and the B2L is ultra fluffy and light substance looking like "China White" so you know what that means is give it an 8/10 dye to the fact it gave me lift off even with a wicked habit. As àlways im gonna feel it out for safest dosage, retaining the bells and the whistles.

Enjoy your Nods all of my fellow junkies 

~Cosmic Charlie


----------



## matt<3ketamine

I wish uk had bag stamps/designs


----------



## 6am-64-14m

negrogesic said:


> What is it?


I understand it to be "shatter" but may go by names such as wax, dabs and maybe a couple other monikers. Someone please correct me?
Anyway: It is a type of extract from weed. Potent and quick hitting. I see why peeps like it it takes very little but I need a vaporizer I think to maximize consumption. 
Crack-weed, basically.


----------



## jhjhsdi

@PYTH and @Flower Fairy ive had Rocky k like that in the past, hundreds of grams in fact, about 3-4 year ago. 
Funnily enough someone offered me some the other day but I didn't have the money for it. 
It is slightly weird, feels a little synthetic but it does defo contain a lot of real k. I did loads of tests on it and it passed them all. 
I'm gona get some off this lad who offered me some in a few days. Never IV'd it, cuz I didn't pin up back when it was around before, but it had a well nice strong s-isomer high when I sniffed it. 
Defo gona slam some when I get some


----------



## negrogesic

PtahTek said:


> I understand it to be "shatter" but may go by names such as wax, dabs and maybe a couple other monikers. Someone please correct me?
> Anyway: It is a type of extract from weed. Potent and quick hitting. I see why peeps like it it takes very little but I need a vaporizer I think to maximize consumption.
> Crack-weed, basically.



What is your process of making it?

Im not a big weed person, used to be, too much sucks. 

Still i take it daily though, to lighten me up. Only in the evening, low doses, 2.5mg to 10mg after 5pm via edibles to lighten me up a bit. Prefer smoking it, but stopped. Can't take edibles during the day, need a few beers. I find THC very stimulating, psychedelic. I find it both a shitty drug and a useful one. Kind of like kratom. Makes sense, both being partial agonists.


----------



## tweakerguy

negrogesic said:


> What is your process of making it?



There's basically one step in the process that calls for a very large amount of liquid butane and people blow themselves up.








						What is shatter, how is it made, and is it safe? - CannaConnection
					

Cannabis shatter is the latest trend in the cannabis industry. Click here to leanr more about this powerful concentrate, what it is, how it is made, and more.




					www.cannaconnection.com


----------



## negrogesic

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Got some heroin as and a few vials of crack which I smoked about half of already. Id say that the BACK 2 LIFE stamp is stronger it's hard to tell cuz I did the first bundle of Lucky Charms with a fresh slate this afternoon aside from 4 bags I'd sniffed in the middle of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LC's is likea 6/10 was tan and had that strong ultra bitter drip which of course isnt a gururentee but it's do have a solid 20 year's experience in the Dope Game...not gonna exactly the sort of thing to highlight on a job application or share with the inlaws tho . The Rainbow Ink  LC's Stamps are quite dark and a dense powder and the B2L is ultra fluffy and light substance looking like "China White" so you know what that means is give it an 8/10 dye to the fact it gave me lift off even with a wicked habit. As àlways im gonna feel it out for safest dosage, retaining the bells and the whistles.
> 
> Enjoy your Nods all of my fellow junkies
> 
> ~Cosmic Charlie



Back to life 

The tar heroin in the west coast just comes in a balloon, and i can guarantee the oranges are just as shitty as the green or blue or red or yellow etc...

My question to you, do you feel any fent analogs in those?


----------



## jhjhsdi

@PYTH I've never it offered as s or r from a street deal but I used to get what was sold as s or r (or racemic) from the darknet. 
And the big rock (never got it from the darknet btw) is very similar in effect to the Chinese 'big ball' s isomer that was around loads back along. S is my favorite type of k. 
More of weird trippy upper/wonky head high than racemic and r which can be quite sedating. Much more my cuppa tea. 
Almost like low dose mxe that hits faster, without the opiod like warmth.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

negrogesic said:


> Back to life
> 
> The tar heroin in the west coast just comes in a balloon, and i can guarantee the oranges are just as shitty as the green or blue or red or yellow etc...
> 
> My question to you, do you feel any fent analogs in those?



The Back 2 Life most deff has some Fent action going on it got me higher than I have been in weeks. A good test for that is dumping a bag into the Meth Bulb and Vaping it,if you get amazing results it more then likely isnt #4 Heroin. Trust and believe I tried using legit #4 like this over the years and im talking first trial was probably 17-20 years ago. For whatever reason when the ECP back then just burnt and ruined your bulb and I wouldn't get shit outta it. Where as with this Fent Dope you get huge hits and catch Nodz and the whole deal.


----------



## Flower Fairy

PYTH said:


> Actually, because demand is through the roof there's a lot of street/rave scene K coming from (presumably large) clandestine labs and not sourced off the pharmaceutical supply



I've had it once it was really weak, it came in a rock/chunk so I googled it and even though others had bought some, tried it etc it wasn't as strong as normal K and the threads all said K shouldn't be made in blocks, I'd stiff some and tell you how good your version is though lol

But I certainly won't hit it up @jhjhsdi but let me know how it is


jhjhsdi said:


> More of weird trippy upper/wonky head high



That's what I like too S isomer, but all thats about right now is crappy anastastic K that's R isomer but doesn't seem to last as long as R isomer which is meant to have a longer duration, this stuff just make you a bit confused, anesthesitised and out of a fair few grams I only had a a fun time once when I was first buying this batch, 

Me need some Indian trippy K

I saw pictures of that Chinese ball K, little balls, what was they like and how did they make K into balls?


----------



## Flower Fairy

matt<3ketamine said:


> I wish uk had bag stamps/designs



I mentioned that to him too, I'm lucky to get given a seally baggy with one K dealer, I bring my own fucksake lol although my baggie had a dog on it and I pretended to throw up in it as it was a "doggy bag" lol

How the hell can you afford so many wraps all the time @Cosmic Charlie you're stashes are all way so big/nice/legit lol how much is in each wrap, a "point"? 

A tiny part of me gets triggered everytime I see your pretty stamped and it's been nearly 2 decades since I qiut heroin


----------



## jhjhsdi

@Flower Fairy that Chinese big ball was just really strong s-isomer. It was lovely ALTHOUGH it was very hard on the nose, stomach and bladder.


----------



## Flower Fairy

jhjhsdi said:


> that Chinese big ball was just really strong s-isomer. It was lovely ALTHOUGH it was very hard on the nose, stomach and bladder



I can imagine trying to crush it up with my card and them little balls pinging everywhere lol


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Ketamine ball is a popular sport in Croatia.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Flower Fairy said:


> I can imagine trying to crush it up with my card and them little balls pinging everywhere lol


Yup


----------



## Flower Fairy

Carpet surfing for K balls lol

Ah man I want some K fucksake


----------



## Flower Fairy

jhjhsdi said:


> Yup


Carpet surfing for K balls lol

Ah man I want some K fucksake


----------



## 6am-64-14m

negrogesic said:


> What is your process of making it?


Although there is a way to make *proper shatter with butane and/or vacuum; I skip this (too old to die) and just use everclear (190 proof ethanol). Freeze weed and ethanol > *wash the weed with ethanol for 15-20 sec > strain into pyrex > let evaporate. Wash weed twice more to extract leftover THC.


negrogesic said:


> ... too much [weed] sucks. (weed placed by me)


Yeah... I get it. Makes me very lethargic when smoked in excess. I may smoke a lot throughout the day but it is only a couple puffs at a time. With the "shatter", the high is higher, quicker to hit and longer lasting (for me). After hitting the shatter I tend to forget about weed for 6-8 hrs and it definitely curbs the *need to relight. Just a cleaner high it seems. Less something that brings one _down_, I guess.
This is all my experience and may not be the same with everyone.
Peace


----------



## jhjhsdi

Flower Fairy said:


> Ah man I want some K fucksake


Lol same hopefully get some later but not 100%.
Im getting the pins out if I do. My nose is still messed up from sniffing 3-4g of crystal last weekend
   
Anyway. Back on topic. I don't have any pictures of my stash BECAUSE IT IS NON-EXISTENT


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Carpet surfing for K balls lol
> 
> Ah man I want some K fucksake


I WANNA BANG SOME K TOO UU


----------



## jhjhsdi

nznity said:


> I WANNA BANG SOME K TOO UU


Hell yeah. 
Did/do you ever use it for opiate WDs? Works wonders


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> Hell yeah.
> Did/do you ever use it for opiate WDs? Works wonders


I tried to, years ago when i was hooked on oxy but it Made me feel too weird. I've used to reset my opi tolerance on a few ocassions though.


----------



## Flower Fairy

jhjhsdi said:


> Hell yeah.
> Did/do you ever use it for opiate WDs? Works wonders



Didn't know what ketamine was when I was addicted to heroin


----------



## jhjhsdi

Flower Fairy said:


> Didn't know what ketamine was when I was addicted to heroin


After trying goofballs, I say that's a mega shame  #brainorgasm


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> After trying goofballs, I say that's a mega shame  #brainorgasm


Nothing like slamming100mg of morphine while blasting a fat rock of crack. Exhale the smoke while feeling both rushes. Shit.....


----------



## Flower Fairy

jhjhsdi said:


> Lol same hopefully get some later but not 100%.
> Im getting the pins out if I do. My nose is still messed up from sniffing 3-4g of crystal last weekend



Crystal what? Meth? It's so confusing, as I'm seeing people post crystal forms of anything these days lol, even K and you're talking about K and then others are posting photos of ketamine crystals and chunks of K 

Now someone else is saying to me they can get "rock k" lol


----------



## JackoftheWood

Flower Fairy said:


> Carpet surfing for K balls lol
> 
> Ah man I want some K fucksake


You and me both. I was going to get half a grams worth but my dealers K plug got arrested by feds.


----------



## Flower Fairy

JackoftheWood said:


> I was going to get half a grams worth but my dealers K plug got arrested by feds



Oh shit what happened?


----------



## jhjhsdi

@nznity I slammed coke+k for the first time ever the weekend before last, twice. Also 2 small shots of coke by itself. (and loads of k by itself lol) First time I've slammed coke. Pretty fuckin nice man. 
I think I prefer the actual rush of slamming k+speed though, and it keeps you awake through the hole better than coke, but the feeling after the rush/hole was way nicer with k+coke. 

@Flower Fairy yea I meant crystal k... And I know about the rock k, I've just been talking to you about it for quite a few posts


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> @nznity I slammed coke+k for the first time ever the weekend before last, twice. Also 2 small shots of coke by itself. (and loads of k by itself lol) First time I've slammed coke. Pretty fuckin nice man.
> I think I prefer the actual rush of slamming k+speed though, and it keeps you awake through the hole better than coke, but the feeling after the rush/hole was way nicer with k+coke.
> 
> @Flower Fairy yea I meant crystal k... And I know about the rock k, I've just been talking to you about it for quite a few posts


I had a pretty bad speedball addiction when i was 20 years old, banging coca Is the most detrimental thing you can do to your body. It's like puttin acid into Ur veins, burns Ur muscles, Ur veins turn black so fast. But it feels fucking unreal.....I'm never doing that shit again, lost 40 pounds in 2 AND a half months doin it almost everyday. I was gonna die with the rig in my arm if my family didnt intervine AND involuntarily send me to rehab.i was Saved by the Grace of god,it is playing with fire that shit.


----------



## jhjhsdi

nznity said:


> Nothing like slamming100mg of morphine while blasting a fat rock of crack. Exhale the smoke while feeling both rushes. Shit.....


That's basically a snowball not a goofball. I've never done crack+H but I have heard (and witnessed) the brain orgasms

Here in the uk...
A speedball = stim and downer, but normally coke + H iv
A snowball = crack + H iv (verrry popular, also referred to as light & dark, or 1&1)
A goofball = K + H iv
Calvin Klein = K + coke 

Most street level crack dealers here also sell H too and vise versa so most users get a ten bag of each aka 1&1 and slam them together


----------



## jhjhsdi

nznity said:


> . It's like puttin acid into Ur veins, burns Ur muscles, Ur veins turn black so fast. But it feels fucking unreal.....



Sounds like slamming K that isn't pharma (shots made from crystal) :/


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> Sounds like slamming K that isn't pharma (shots made from crystal) :/


Pharma grade K Is quite acidic aswell. It burns a bit.


----------



## jhjhsdi

nznity said:


> Pharma grade K Is quite acidic aswell. It burns a bit.


Isit yeah? I've only ever had vial K twice and both times was years before I used a needle so I just cooked it into powder/crystal. 

I always just assumed it wouldn't be very damaging on the veins considering it was designed for intravenous use, burning a bit is one thing, collapsing veins after a few shots even with perfect technique is another. 
Although I am probably partly to blame for making such strong concentrations. 
Pharma is never more than 50 or 100mg/ml is it, I usually make mine at least 300mg/ml and have done up to 1000mg/ml, lol #YOLO


----------



## Flower Fairy

jhjhsdi said:


> yea I meant crystal k... And I know about the rock k, I've just been talking to you about it for quite a few posts



Yeah I remember now, sorry yeah been sniffing my K and confusing myself lol, do you know that K is the most confusing drug ever lol

Oh and apparently a certain someone at my K dealers house says he's picking up some "rock k" so yeah maybe it is a thing now lol


----------



## Flower Fairy

jhjhsdi said:


> A goofball = K + H iv



Yummy so my previous /old DOC heroin and my actual DOC which is K mixed together is a goofball mmmmmm have you done it what's it like?


----------



## jhjhsdi

Flower Fairy said:


> Yummy so my previous /old DOC heroin and my actual DOC which is K mixed together is a goofball mmmmmm have you done it what's it like?


Yup. I can only describe it as #brainorgasm  it's really nice. 

To quote my dead mate who was the first one to give me one: 
"They hold each other's hand - all the way down your vein" 

The first time I did it I was like WHOA. WOW. WOOOW. FUCK ME. That is too nice. I don't wana do that again because it is too nice. I'd get too addicted. And I didn't do it again for a good 6 months. The 2nd time I did it I did 2. And the 3rd time I did it I did 3. Can you see a recurring pattern?


----------



## devilsgospel

Flower Fairy said:


> Yummy so my previous /old DOC heroin and my actual DOC which is K mixed together is a goofball mmmmmm have you done it what's it like?



Its fuckin great, let's you control time and talk to dolphins if you smoke a little weed too. I only ever snorted them together though.


----------



## jhjhsdi

devilsgospel said:


> Its fuckin great, let's you control time and talk to dolphins if you smoke a little weed too. I only ever snorted them together though.


Haha nice description. I never snorted H and K but I snorted IR oxy and K. 
THAT was one of my fav combos EVER *dribbles and gets a semi*


----------



## Flower Fairy

jhjhsdi said:


> To quote my dead mate who was the first one to give me one:
> "They hold each other's hand - all the way down your vein"



So they go well together then I take it lol what happened to your mate? You say you quote a dead mate, what happened to him? 


Heroin and Ketamine together sounds yum


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> So they go well together then I take it lol what happened to your mate? You say you quote a dead mate, what happened to him?
> 
> 
> Heroin and Ketamine together sounds yum


i'm the opposite lol, i prefer both rushes separately. xddd i like my brain blasted with pure mu opioid agonism  yum


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> i'm the opposite lol, i prefer both rushes separately. xddd i like my brain blasted with pure mu opioid agonism



Wouldn't sniffing 3 ho pcp be similar to having heroin and ketamine together as I read that stuff acts on opioid receptors and is similar to K


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Wouldn't sniffing 3 ho pcp be similar to having heroin and ketamine together as I read that stuff acts on opioid receptors and is similar to K


never tried other dissos besides ket but i don't think any other chemical can even be compared to the superior rush and high from heroin, even with K combined.


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> never tried other dissos besides ket but i don't think any other chemical can even be compared to the superior rush and high from heroin, even with K combined



Probably not but it still don't stop me trying to find something similar lol maybe I'll order some 3 ho pcp and see if it's like a ketamine opioid, never bought RCs online I'm scared it be confiscated then I may aswell of bought more normal K and xanax instead lol


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Probably not but it still don't stop me trying to find something similar lol maybe I'll order some 3 ho pcp and see if it's like a ketamine opioid, never bought RCs online I'm scared it be confiscated then I may aswell of bought more normal K and xanax instead lol


Yeah, if you wanna buy stuff online you needa be well informed on all the stuff, i tried to buy some pills a couple years ago but it was so confusing to me thati gave up lol. I just stuck with my usual morphine and clonazepams.


----------



## devilsgospel

Flower Fairy said:


> Wouldn't sniffing 3 ho pcp be similar to having heroin and ketamine together as I read that stuff acts on opioid receptors and is similar to K



It has very minor opioid agonism, someone I know who used it a decent bit said it's really not noticeable.

Some clean tan heroin, R-Ket, and weed is easily top 3 in my drug experiences though. Up there with opium + LSD and meth + LSD + small dose benzo.


----------



## negrogesic

I recently bought this timed safe to keep some of my stash in to prevent me from taking stuff too much. Particularly opioids. If i keep opioids around ill take them pretty compulsively and windup having withdrawal.

It has a maximum of 10 days in one setting, but you can add more time as well. Time cannot be subtracted.

As you can see on the timer in about 3 hours im going to treat myself to some o-dsmt. It has been 10 days since i locked it in there.

Ive already tried to defeat the timer by taking the batteries out for a few hours hoping it would reset. That was after only 24 hours of it being locked. It didn't work. The goddamn box remembered how many days were left. 

I also had a dream my girlfriend messed with it and accidentally added 10 more days and i was furious. Another night i had a dream i found an easy way to open it.

Whats funny is that im just as addicted to the drug  whether or not its inside or outside of this box considering the amount of time ive spent fixating on it.

Not sure if i like this thing. Im sure if i had a 2 grams of crack and allowed myself to keep one gram and locked the other gram in this box it wouldn't take long till I'd break out a hammer.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Wee gram of wonky dust



6 x 8mg and 18 x 2mg of buprenorphine


----------



## matt<3ketamine

devilsgospel said:


> It has very minor opioid agonism, someone I know who used it a decent bit said it's really not noticeable.
> 
> Some clean tan heroin, R-Ket, and weed is easily top 3 in my drug experiences though. Up there with opium + LSD and meth + LSD + small dose benzo.



Another combo to try, if you get a chance again with opium is a small lump of opium, mixed into wine and sniff a few dashes of speed, I loved that combo, I don't like speed but the opium laced alcohol smoothed out the jitters and anxiety
(In terms of HR dont try this combo if you sensitive to any of these chemicals)


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> never tried other dissos besides ket but i don't think any other chemical can even be compared to the superior rush and high from heroin, even with K combined.


Have heard diludid is often said to have a better rush than heroin, never got to try it tho


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> Have heard diludid is often said to have a better rush than heroin, never got to try it tho


it has no legs though.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Heard that too, was just speaking in terms of rush
I'd love to try it, if someone came up to me with a dose, I'd throw 4 1/2 years of no heroin addiction down the drain for a shot of it just because of that scene from drugstore cowboys :D


----------



## devilsgospel

matt<3ketamine said:


> Heard that too, was just speaking in terms of rush
> I'd love to try it, if someone came up to me with a dose, I'd throw 4 1/2 years of no heroin addiction down the drain for a shot of it just because of that scene from drugstore cowboys :D



Sadly it's a drug with only one good quality to it, that being the rush. I used to get 8s for cheap long before I first started IVing anything and I would snort them. It's essentially just synthetic morphine, its structure kinda emphasizes that as well IIRC. Pleasant as it may be it's nothing to write home about.


----------



## schizopath

matt<3ketamine said:


> Wee gram of wonky dust
> 
> 
> 
> 6 x 8mg and 18 x 2mg of buprenorphine


I dont care about k but that bupre sure looks sweet.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

schizopath said:


> I dont care about k but that bupre sure looks sweet.


Let me be a ketamormon then
"Have you heard of our Lord and saviour, ketamine krusty?"


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

2 ounces of stemmy platinum girl scout cookies and a gram of crack.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol at toothbrush and can of axe in pic, hot

that stemmy weed looks decent for edibles, I don't know if I'd even smoke it (my THC tolerance is blown EVEN WITH THREE DAYS OF BREAK  )


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Oooo dat crack tho, only way I really enjoy coke is rocking it up


----------



## Flower Fairy

negrogesic said:


> Ive already tried to defeat the timer by taking the batteries out for a few hours hoping it would reset. That was after only 24 hours of it being locked. It didn't work. The goddamn box remembered how many days were left



This is hilarious, I've thought of buying one of those when I was addicted to tramadol but a little voice told me I'd end up leaving enough pills out of the box to last me a good while so I wouldn't need to wait for the box to open



matt<3ketamine said:


> Wee gram of wonky dust



Did you receive it in that little glass container lol, or did you put it in? 

My 0.4mg breakfast line of K didn't do anything if it carrys on not working like this I will fucking IM it lol


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> Oooo dat crack tho, only way I really enjoy coke is rocking it up


The only way to go srsly xd


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Flower Fairy said:


> How the hell can you afford so many wraps all the time @Cosmic Charlie you're stashes are all way so big/nice/legit lol how much is in each wrap, a "point"?








If you buy past a certain quantity it gets cheaper.
Don't think Price Discussion isn't allowed in this sub-forum.


----------



## Flower Fairy

Cosmic Charlie said:


> If you buy past a certain quantity it gets cheaper.
> Don't think Price Discussion isn't allowed in this sub-forum.


I know I just was asking the amount of drugs in each little wrap, if it's a 0.1mg (point) not the price


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Flower Fairy said:


> This is hilarious, I've thought of buying one of those when I was addicted to tramadol but a little voice told me I'd end up leaving enough pills out of the box to last me a good while so I wouldn't need to wait for the box to open
> 
> 
> 
> Did you receive it in that little glass container lol, or did you put it in?
> 
> My 0.4mg breakfast line of K didn't do anything if it carrys on not working like this I will fucking IM it lol


Nah that little vial is my k jar lol wish I got my k presented in a cool wee jar


----------



## Flower Fairy

Waste of time decanting K in a jar for me as I'll just pour it strait back out again, dont last long around me lol

How was it anyway, did you hit it up?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Haven't hit it up yet, I have some family stuff to do first then I will be diving into the hole tonight


----------



## Saberzoid

madness00 said:


> 2 ounces of stemmy platinum girl scout cookies and a gram of crack.


ugh you got ripped off lmao if I seen one stalk in mine I would slap it in the dealers face never mind 95% stalks like yours ouch you need to be more careful with your money hun and get off someone who respects you my bf gets the best week in wilks


----------



## Flower Fairy

matt<3ketamine said:


> Haven't hit it up yet, I have some family stuff to do first then I will be diving into the hole tonight



I'm jealous lol


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Saberzoid said:


> ugh you got ripped off lmao if I seen one stalk in mine I would slap it in the dealers face never mind 95% stalks like yours ouch you need to be more careful with your money hun and get off someone who respects you my bf gets the best week in wilks


Good for you, I'm guessing after you slap your dealer in the face, everyone would clap for you too?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I got it for a steal.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Flower Fairy said:


> I know I just was asking the amount of drugs in each little wrap, if it's a 0.1mg (point) not the price



Yes they are supposed to be 100mgs roughly but more often thanot they come out to like 60-80ms per bag. If also depends upon where you are coping in NJ for instance alot of the time bags from Camden are heavier and more potent but it costs slightly more than in the Northern parts of the state. Paterson bags are almost always lightest but are stupid cheap it would blow your kind how much a brick goes for (50 bags). Jersey City and Newark have good Dope and it is pretty consistent weight wise. Back down south again Trenton can have some Fire Dope and I would cop there for years off and on at times.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Pictured:

100ml Oramorph morphine oral solution 10mg/5ml (200mg total morphine content)
200ml codeine linctus cough syrup 15mg/5ml (600mg total codeine content) 
500ml generic morphine oral solution 10mg/5ml (1000mg total morphine content)
~5g cookies, this is PROPER strong shit and blows your head off in a pure joint or at high temps in a vape especially when you're also sipping morphine


----------



## devilsgospel

Wilson Wilson said:


> Pictured:
> 
> 100ml Oramorph morphine oral solution 10mg/5ml (200mg total morphine content)
> 200ml codeine linctus cough syrup 15mg/5ml (600mg total codeine content)
> 500ml generic morphine oral solution 10mg/5ml (1000mg total morphine content)
> ~5g cookies, this is PROPER strong shit and blows your head off in a pure joint or at high temps in a vape especially when you're also sipping morphine



I'm coming to the UK and we're having a party sometime


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> Pictured:
> 
> 100ml Oramorph morphine oral solution 10mg/5ml (200mg total morphine content)
> 200ml codeine linctus cough syrup 15mg/5ml (600mg total codeine content)
> 500ml generic morphine oral solution 10mg/5ml (1000mg total morphine content)
> ~5g cookies, this is PROPER strong shit and blows your head off in a pure joint or at high temps in a vape especially when you're also sipping morphine


Wilson's always got the good shit.


----------



## Flower Fairy

I don't understand why you have codeine when codeine is really piss weak compared to morphine, if I'm buying oramorph I wouldn't bother with weak codeine linctus or cough mixture, why do you have both @Wilson Wilson? no offence honest, I'm just interested as when I've drank codeine syrup or took very high doses of it there is no high, but there is with oramorph, is it just me?


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> I don't understand why you have codeine when codeine is really piss weak compared to morphine, if I'm buying oramorph I wouldn't bother with weak codeine linctus or cough mixture, why do you have both @Wilson Wilson? no offence honest, I'm just interested as when I've drank codeine syrup or took very high doses of it there is no high, but there is with oramorph, is it just me?


He's an opiate connousier, he gotta have em all! Haha, codeine Is not that bad un high enough doses. I prefee it a thousand times More than Tramadol.


----------



## tweakerguy

I'd post pictures but bluelight removed that convenience for some reason


----------



## nznity

tweakerguy said:


> I'd post pictures but bluelight removed that convenience for some reason


Did u use imgur?


----------



## tweakerguy

nznity said:


> Did u use imgur?


No. I know the new setup i'm just bellyaching because it was such a luxury! It seemed like this forum was the only one left that bypassed the host site crap.  
But how's your day going?


----------



## nznity

tweakerguy said:


> No. I know the new setup i'm just bellyaching because it was such a luxury! It seemed like this forum was the only one left that bypassed the host site crap.
> But how's your day going?


I cooked a beautiful 0.5 crack rock. Got one of tue best bellringers ever. Then took 4mg clonazepam AND went for a 3 hr walk to the beach.


----------



## tweakerguy

Wait how does imgur work? I just made an account but it looks like your photos are shared in a social media type setting lol. I don't want to be identified


----------



## nznity

Ima stop smoking crack btw, I'm getting addixted to the shit, since the lockdown Started in my country, early April. I have smoked around 3zips of blow alone. I think it's enough.


----------



## nznity

tweakerguy said:


> Wait how does imgur work? I just made an account but it looks like your photos are shared in a social media type setting lol. I don't want to be identified


U dont even Needa an acct, just put imgur/upload on Google. Upload tue images AND copy the link. Done.


----------



## nznity

@tweakerguy last saturday i beat my own record, 7 grams in 14 hrs spread out. Needless to say, last rocks didn't do shit to me. Just Made me Edy AND tense. Ugh


----------



## tweakerguy

nznity said:


> Ima stop smoking crack btw, I'm getting addixted to the shit, since the lockdown Started in my country, early April. I have smoked around 3zips of blow alone. I think it's enough.



I'm jealous, tbh. Even regular cocaine users are still enjoying their drugs on a consistent basis and then you have us meth users complaining about quality, side effects, or tolerance on every thread we make


----------



## nznity

tweakerguy said:


> I'm jealous, tbh. Even regular cocaine users are still enjoying their drugs on a consistent basis and then you have us meth users complaining about quality, side effects, or tolerance on every thread we make


Well I'm only able to afford blow because i live in the country that produces it lol
Otherwise i wouldnt fuck with the shit.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Flower Fairy said:


> I don't understand why you have codeine when codeine is really piss weak compared to morphine, if I'm buying oramorph I wouldn't bother with weak codeine linctus or cough mixture, why do you have both @Wilson Wilson? no offence honest, I'm just interested as when I've drank codeine syrup or took very high doses of it there is no high, but there is with oramorph, is it just me?



I got the codeine linctus before I got the morphine.

That said, my local friendly pharmacist has two more bottles of codeine linctus to sell me and I'm still gonna buy them.

Two reasons:

Tapering if needed
Sometimes you just need a weaker high, codeine is the better choice during work hours for example... then morphine afterwards


----------



## S&Em

devilsgospel said:


> It's over on Halloween, then I go back to court to get the charges dropped on November 13th which is my birthday lol



My birthday is 11/13 also!! What year if I may ask??


----------



## nznity

nznity said:


> Wilson's always got the good shit.


i'd swallow that oramorph bottle all in one chug. haha


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Flower Fairy said:


> Waste of time decanting K in a jar for me as I'll just pour it strait back out again, dont last long around me lol
> 
> How was it anyway, did you hit it up?


That ket is space cadet material, only had to crush it a little and tiny second of heat before it all dissolved, very on time, in a hole for an hour then straight out, none of them long legs from any cut, best I've had in a long long time


----------



## Flower Fairy

Wilson Wilson said:


> Sometimes you just need a weaker high



Why don't I get any high on codeine, I've tried high amounts of codeine phosphate pills and syrups and cwe of co codamol, nothing bit insane itching, like scratch my skin off and bruise myself type scratching to itch

But tramadol and oromorph works?


----------



## Snafu in the Void

another pic of my empty stash. might throw it away...

I'm going sober boys

wish me luck!!


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Flower Fairy said:


> Why don't I get any high on codeine, I've tried high amounts of codeine phosphate pills and syrups and cwe of co codamol, nothing bit insane itching, like scratch my skin off and bruise myself type scratching to itch
> 
> But tramadol and oromorph works?



Codeine needs to be metabolised into morphine by the CYP2D6 enzyme in order to have a psychoactive effect. Some individuals have less of this enzyme than average which leads to a reduced effect from codeine. Conversely, others have more of this enzyme than average which leads to more of a high from codeine than most people get.

It sounds like your body is not metabolising the codeine fully, so you're just getting the negative effects from the histamine release but not the high.

I find it interesting that tramadol works fine however as it also needs to use the exact same enzyme to metabolise into an active opioid. But then tramadol has a wide mechanism of action outside of only being an opioid receptor agonist, so you're probably feeling the other effects.


----------



## robbli777

Almost ready to be harvested and dried. Connecting with manna next weekend in a forest.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

tweakerguy said:


> I'd post pictures but bluelight removed that convenience for some reason


The servers were getting overloaded by images; we couldn't financially support it any longer. I miss it too but unless you wana bankroll several grand to the site we'll all have to get used to image hosting again.


----------



## devilsgospel

Cream Gravy? said:


> The servers were getting overloaded by images; we couldn't financially support it any longer. I miss it too but unless you wana bankroll several grand to the site we'll all have to get used to image hosting again.



I never knew that I thought it just refused to work for me lol. I've been trying for a long while lmao


----------



## nznity

ahhhh miss those days. sobbbb @madness00 remember that 4.4g rock? that's my friend straining it haha.


----------



## nznity

BANG BANG BANGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## nznity

fuck me, those 3 wraps of coke and the 3 morphines would come in real handy atm.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Cream Gravy? said:


> The servers were getting overloaded by images; we couldn't financially support it any longer. I miss it too but unless you wana bankroll several grand to the site we'll all have to get used to image hosting again.



I'm honestly surprised so many people don't understand how to upload something to Imgur then copy and paste it...


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Wilson Wilson said:


> I'm honestly surprised so many people don't understand how to upload something to Imgur then copy and paste it...


Guess they never fucked around on vB forums back in the day? I used to be a member of a few local vB forums back in the 2000s and you always had to use hosting sites to post images. Kinda hard to sell an item if you don't have a picture available lol.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

And I'm anASSETT?  ellooo?? There are much mor e differentways to see if somebody is a bot or a spion or not. 

You mentionend we have a lot together - what do you mean by that?

JJ


----------



## negrogesic

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> another pic of my empty stash. might throw it away...
> 
> I'm going sober boys
> 
> wish me luck!!



I didn't know you could smoke USB (though the amount of letters suggest a drug of sorts, which it  actually delivers i suppose -- a potent one).


----------



## Xorkoth

Got that good shit:






Just kidding, but for real I got prescribed this for my psoriasis... like my uncle's, it has progressed into psoriatic arthritis, but fortunately, this is a 3rd generation biologic medication that doesn't suppress the entire immune system (thus increasing risk for cancer and a bunch of other undesirable shit), but instead is highly targeted.  It will eliminate all of the inflammation that causes psoriasis and psoriatic arthritis, as well as removing the increased risk of developing heart disease.  The tradeoff is that I will be more susceptible to certain fungal and yeast infections.  Small price to pay for avoiding permanent joint damage (which was already in the early stages).  Took  my starting dose 2 days ago and my back is already less stiff.  Within 6 months I should have totally clear skin and no more inflammation.  Score.  (y)

Also, I have these 2 beauties:






The Russian one is fabomotizole, which is an anxiolytic with a variety of other beneficial actions, specifically it supposed to be good for repairing a beaten-down GABA system, which is what I have right now.  It's supposed to reach peak effectiveness a few weeks in, I've been taking it for about a week and I'm already noticing a significant improvement in my anxiety and general withdrawal kind of state I find myself chronically in since I dumped out the rest of my GHB, I've eliminated my too-often etizolam dosing and virtually stopped drinking altogether, and am just taking phenibut every 3 days and hoping to cut that out soon too.

The other is 9-methyl-beta carboline, it's an MAO-B inhibitor that raises dopamine levels and provides a rather profound non-stimulating stimulant sort of effect.  I'm trying to use it to help me recover from my stim abuse, and it seems to be working quite well.  Fantastic for mood, and I am not craving stims.  Feel feeling extremely motivated too, more than I have in a long time.


----------



## Flower Fairy

Xorkoth said:


> The Russian one is fabomotizole, which is an anxiolytic with a variety of other beneficial actions, specifically it supposed to be good for repairing a beaten-down GABA system



That's really interesting, I've not been the same since my valium addiction and tried mirtazapine and ketamine and xanax, zopiclone fucking everything to cover up the valium sized hole

Might just order valium, it's been over a year but I'm out of ideas


----------



## JoEhJoEh

What to do else than a next line....

JJ


----------



## schizopath

1.5mg of bupre and a red West cigarette


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Some very strong thc oil edibles, I only need about 3-4 bits and I'm away to space, best cookies I've ever had  took a 1/4 of a full cookie and was way too high for the daytime, so I broke them up so I can get to the optimum amount of high


----------



## matt<3ketamine

First benzos in months, a 2mg galenika clonazepam, 10mg roche diazepam and 2mg Sandoz subutex, yum


----------



## schizopath

matt<3ketamine said:


> First benzos in months, a 2mg galenika clonazepam, 10mg roche diazepam and 2mg Sandoz subutex, yum


That sounds like an lovely combination. Have fun!


----------



## nznity

NZN has reached the sky after 40 days clean.
40mgpure Pharma morphine IV( that Rush was godlike)
300mg lyrica
4mg clonazepam AND waitinh for my dealer to Hook me up with 2grams of quality Yayo that I'm gonna cook into str8 drop crack.
Cheers my people, I'm on morpheus armas wrapped around jeje.
NZN


----------



## nznity

Best day of the pandémic, celebrating day 100 of tue lockdown in my wee 3rd World country jajajaa.
NZN (Nico/Nick) love ya my peeps


----------



## nznity

I'm so eager waitinh for that coke, the fiirst blast of crack Is gonna be the shit because I'm on morph+lyrica+clonazeoam ahhjj the good life :D


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> NZN has reached the sky after 40 days clean.
> 40mgpure Pharma morphine IV( that Rush was godlike)
> 300mg lyrica
> 4mg clonazepam AND waitinh for my dealer to Hook me up with 2grams of quality Yayo that I'm gonna cook into str8 drop crack.
> Cheers my people, I'm on morpheus armas wrapped around jeje.
> NZN


Sounds like a godly mix, are you originally from Lima?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

schizopath said:


> That sounds like an lovely combination. Have fun!


It is, I'm floating on a cloud atm, took them and a bit of an edible then snorted the sub so feeling veeeeeerrrry gooood my man


----------



## devilsgospel

nznity said:


> I'm so eager waitinh for that coke, the fiirst blast of crack Is gonna be the shit because I'm on morph+lyrica+clonazeoam ahhjj the good life :D



We're chillin when I go on my South American adventure


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> Sounds like a godly mix, are you originally from Lima?


Yeah Bro, born AND raised in Lima, Peru from a mid-high class family. I have spanish blood from my ancestors that's y i dont look like a typical peruvian inca descent lol.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> I'm so eager waitinh for that coke, the fiirst blast of crack Is gonna be the shit because I'm on morph+lyrica+clonazeoam ahhjj the good life :D


Just stay safe, are you with mates, cause benzos, opiates and lyrica is 1 of my 15 overdose causes


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> Yeah Bro, born AND raised in Lima, Peru from a mid-high class family. I have spanish blood from my ancestors that's y i dont look like a typical peruvian inca descent lol.


Nice one, so wat would b ur top 3 drugs u can get?


----------



## schizopath

nznity said:


> from a mid-high class family.


Its almost scary how much we have in common


----------



## nznity

devilsgospel said:


> We're chillin when I go on my South American adventure


Bro so cool that i can go to.the pharmafy AND buy 2 clonaz pills 2 lyricas OTC, no questiond asked. But.i can only do thatin typical ehhh Small pharmacies called boticas* in chainstore pharmacies u neeed aprescription


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Its almost scary how much we have in common


That's y we are tocayos Niko :D we even hace the same name hahahabab love ya Bro, im so high atm noddinh off.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Are you able to get k vials easy there


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> That's y we are tocayos Niko :D we even hace the same name hahahabab love ya Bro, im so high atm noddinh off.


Be careful man, do u hav mates in your house, worried since almost all times I've OD'D it's been benzos and opiates, just looking at it from HR standpoint


----------



## devilsgospel

nznity said:


> That's y we are tocayos Niko :D we even hace the same name hahahabab love ya Bro, im so high atm noddinh off.



I have the same (long form) name as both of you lol that's crazy. I go by Nick


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Its almost scary how much we have in common


That's y we are tocayos Niko :D we even hace the same name hahahabab love ya Bro, im so high atm noddinh off


matt<3ketamine said:


> Nice one, so wat would b ur top 3 drugs u can get?


Ketamine in vials, bromazepam, alprazolam, diazepam, pure Pharma morphine, lyrica, gabapentin even Tramadol
 The morphine tho i get from the black market. Jeje it's controlled as fk but i got good connects un the hospital s/pharmacy Sector. Oh i can get midazolam un vials for injection, AND fentanyl too. Evrytjing i listed pharma grade. Ohhhh AND 20mg oxy pills. Postdata. Good quality cocaína for only 5 peruvian soles for a 0.8g wrap xddd 5 soles Is around 1.5 dollsrs,.. love meh country jajaja. AND shit Man it's corruption AND informality Is astounding
.ok I'm rambling too much, I'm high as fk after 40 days clean jsjsjssk


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> Be careful man, do u hav mates in your house, worried since almost all times I've OD'D it's been benzos and opiates, just looking at it from HR standpoint


Bro it's only 40mg morphine, to od i Need to take ay least 200mg but ty anyway
 I been shooting morphine for 10 years btw i know my doses
 Hehe


----------



## matt<3ketamine

You lucky git being able to get all that  colour me jealous haha

What I meant was I've done half a bag of h (100mg of 80% pure brown and 2 x 10mg diaz and I had a tolerance too both andi still woke up in an ambulance being told my hear had stopped twice) just looking out for ya mate


----------



## nznity

devilsgospel said:


> I have the same (long form) name as both of you lol that's crazy. I go by Nick


Devil we are tocayos aswell tjen jajaja it's a word in spanish used when soemone has Ur same name jejeje Nicolás.


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> You lucky git being able to get all that  colour me jealous haha
> 
> What I meant was I've done half a bag of h (100mg of 80% pure brown and 2 x 10mg diaz and I had a tolerance too both andi still woke up in an ambulance being told my hear had stopped twice) just looking out for ya mate


I tried to kill myself 2 years ago... I bougjt 200mg pure morphine 2 oxycontins new fórmula 40mg AND 2mg pure fentanyl from vials too
On top of that i swallowed a blíster of 0.5 alpra footballs. When i was shooting the last 10ml of fentanyl i said goodbyw to this World. My tolerance was skyhigj those days. My Time run out at the hostel, tehyfound me unconscioys callled the police AND took me to the neares hospital. I wole up in the a hospital bed with a tube fown me throat AND my hands tied to the bed so i didn't take it off. Ugh ugly shit, tjey Made me stsy in the hospital 1 week for psychiatry observation
One of th worst a xperi nces of meh life. Sorry fortyping like this bur I'm on my pone AND I'm lazy to type perfectly. Cheers Bro.


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> 40mgpure Pharma morphine



You caved lol, sounds good though I want to try it


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> You caved lol, sounds good though I want to try it


10/10 doesn't damage Ur veins AND the rush/high Is so clean. Not like gsrbage brown heroin.


----------



## devilsgospel

nznity said:


> 10/10 doesn't damage Ur veins AND the rush/high Is so clean. Not like gsrbage brown heroin.



That's what I'm really jealous of, I would just IM that shit all day. I am terrible at IV, not to mention how scary it is to roll the dice on heroin now. I used to get incredibly clean and pure dope, but I still wouldn't IV that for fear of it being too strong. One ampule would be a perfect dose for me IM (or IV if I could manage it my veins are just not made for shooting).


----------



## nznity

devilsgospel said:


> That's what I'm really jealous of, I would just IM that shit all day. I am terrible at IV, not to mention how scary it is to roll the dice on heroin now. I used to get incredibly clean and pure dope, but I still wouldn't IV that for fear of it being too strong. One ampule would be a perfect dose for me IM (or IV if I could manage it my veins are just not made for shooting).


3 ampoules 60mg Is the ideal Man. AND hss long legs. Around8-12 hrs ves high eveer even better than oxy.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> I tried to kill myself 2 years ago... I bougjt 200mg pure morphine 2 oxycontins new fórmula 40mg AND 2mg pure fentanyl from vials too
> On top of that i swallowed a blíster of 0.5 alpra footballs. When i was shooting the last 10ml of fentanyl i said goodbyw to this World. My tolerance was skyhigj those days. My Time run out at the hostel, tehyfound me unconscioys callled the police AND took me to the neares hospital. I wole up in the a hospital bed with a tube fown me throat AND my hands tied to the bed so i didn't take it off. Ugh ugly shit, tjey Made me stsy in the hospital 1 week for psychiatry observation
> One of th worst a xperi nces of meh life. Sorry fortyping like this bur I'm on my pone AND I'm lazy to type perfectly. Cheers Bro.


Really sorry to hear that mate, are you feeling better these days, no matter wat man there's always one of us to talk to and we listen, I'm training to be a councillor so if ur head ever starts goin 90mph again, hit me a msg


----------



## nznity

devilsgospel said:


> That's what I'm really jealous of, I would just IM that shit all day. I am terrible at IV, not to mention how scary it is to roll the dice on heroin now. I used to get incredibly clean and pure dope, but I still wouldn't IV that for fear of it being too strong. One ampule would be a perfect dose for me IM (or IV if I could manage it my veins are just not made for shooting).


I sweat Nick iving this Is so cool bcz even if u miss u wont get sn abcess snf u still get high. At the most ifu fail u only get a lump that disappears un 40 mins. Best drug ever, I've done around 3000 shots over my whole life, the rush Is always the same AND the high is amazing. I jst love it. My fav drug Eva.


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> Really sorry to hear that mate, are you feeling better these days, no matter wat man there's always one of us to talk to and we listen, I'm training to be a councillor so if ur head ever starts goin 90mph again, hit me a msg


Thabks a Lot Matt, really appreciatte it Bro. I'm past that ugly stage un mu life but i Will msg y when i feel down. Really, tyvm mate


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Any time any place, I live to listen and try to help people, that goes for anyone else posting her, my inbox is always open if you feeling Down  ❤
I don't judge and it's always said, a problem shared is a problem halved


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> Any time any place, I live to listen and try to help people, that goes for anyone else posting her, my inbox is always open if you feeling Down  ❤
> I don't judge and it's always said, a problem shared is a problem halved


Thank you Matt, I'm the same way. That's y i love this site, no prejudice. Because weve all been through the same stuff one way or anotjer. Hehe, dam.im.so high atm lyrica+clonazepam+morphine AND a Gram of crack. Lovely day Bro, cheers


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> Thank you Matt, I'm the same way. That's y i love this site, no prejudice. Because weve all been through the same stuff one way or anotjer. Hehe, dam.im.so high atm lyrica+clonazepam+morphine AND a Gram of crack. Lovely day Bro, cheers


Nice one, how much does a gram of rock cost? I miss cooking it up with the ammonia, ur a lucky man
I've had more subutex in the vein and up the nose so feeling on the edge of nod, also I no how damgerous iv bupe is but I only do it once in a blue moon
Lyrica just makes my body drunk but head is clear, I remember getting down in a squat position when helpin  my mum with the washing and I just fell straight on my back, me n my mum were like WTF

SeeING some of ur coke pics, do u not get it in clumps or rocks, lik the flake type stuff or is it just powder and no rocks of coke?


----------



## somnilicious

nznity said:


> Bro so cool that i can go to.the pharmafy AND buy 2 clonaz pills 2 lyricas OTC, no questiond asked. But.i can only do thatin typical ehhh Small pharmacies called boticas* in chainstore pharmacies u neeed aprescription



That's how the pharmacies in Medellin, Columbia... I would ask for the stuff and they would look around hesitantly before producing small amounts of said drug to purchase. I found lyricas and cocaine to not mix all that well. It was much easier to to buy lyricas than opiates. I did have a little luck scoring Vicodin because I was in the country for dental work and of course there was codeine and yayo. Cocaine was comparable to the prices you have hinted at before. Roughly a G for a couple of bucks....goodtimes.


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> Nice one, how much does a gram of rock cost? I miss cooking it up with the ammonia, ur a lucky man
> I've had more subutex in the vein and up the nose so feeling on the edge of nod, also I no how damgerous iv bupe is but I only do it once in a blue moon
> Lyrica just makes my body drunk but head is clear, I remember getting down in a squat position when helpin  my mum with the washing and I just fell straight on my back, me n my mum were like WTF
> 
> SeeING some of ur coke pics, do u not get it in clumps or rocks, lik the flake type stuff or is it just powder and no rocks of coke?


have u seen the pic of me grabbing an oz of pure coke from the VRAE valley? that's the best coke i've had in my life. 95-97% with 2gs me and my friend were doing lines in cusco for his bday and fuck man. doinmg lines of that shit makes your heart beat so fast. LOL i remember we would do 150mg lines each and aftert 20 mins we would look at each other w/o talking but we knew we were like DUDE THIS SHIT IS MAD STRONG but we didn't wanna scare ea other XD after we finished the 2gs. we took like 6mg clonazepam each and FUCK we stayed up all night. clonazepam didn't do shit. after we were done snorting, it felt like an LSD comedown. really realy potent shit. i swear if u inhale a g of that in less than an hr u end up on the ER. crazy ass story, that was the last time i snorted cocaine, it would be an insult to that quality coke to snort something low quality. haha best yayo i've ever done.


----------



## nznity

somnilicious said:


> I found lyricas and cocaine to not mix all that well.


I'm on Lyrica 300mg, 4mg clonazepam and 40mg morphine IV(from ampoules) and smoking abit of crack. i'mflying high man. lyrica takes the edge off and the paranoia, same with clonazepam. Good combo


----------



## somnilicious

nznity said:


> I'm on Lyrica 300mg, 4mg clonazepam and 40mg morphine IV(from ampoules) and smoking abit of crack. i'mflying high man. lyrica takes the edge off and the paranoia, same with clonazepam. Good combo



I could see it. Sounds a fantastic combo. I think I just way over did the coke by snorting it American line style and underestimated the potency. I was also drinking the whole time.

I'm glad I can't get morphine or I would relapse more often. Fentanyl is the best thing to ever happen to my heroin addiction. I find myself choosing methadone when I do relapse because it is the 2nd most accessible and it's nice but I fall into an every weekend pattern and the long half life starts to bend through each week and I'll get minor withdrawal symptoms. I have to avoid opiates like the plague.

Enjoying some awesome kava, but and a very small amount of kratom to take the edge off tonight.... I'm a hardcore drug addict and I fucking love kava. Properly prepared root is a proper fucking drug in my book. One of my favorites for nightly chill seshs.


----------



## nznity

somnilicious said:


> I could see it. Sounds a fantastic combo. I think I just way over did the coke by snorting it American line style and underestimated the potency. I was also drinking the whole time.


oh well, i smoke crack nowdays. I'm never snorting again. I like crack better than inhaling haha.


----------



## somnilicious

I can't take crack anymore. Makes me puke every time and ruins it. Already went to rehab for that and IV coke circa 2008.


----------



## nznity

@somnilicious


----------



## nznity

somnilicious said:


> I can't take crack anymore. Makes me puke every time and ruins it. Already went to rehab for that and IV coke circa 2008.


iv coke is horrible, i've almost killed myself with that shit, countless seizures and i had amini stroke from a fat shot when i was 21. never again man.


----------



## somnilicious

nznity said:


> @somnilicious



That looks awesome. Good coke in Columbia looked nothing like the fishscale pearl in America. It was very moist, stuck to the blade and didn't really want to rack up properly but it was sweet stuff.


----------



## somnilicious

nznity said:


> iv coke is horrible, i've almost killed myself with that shit, countless seizures and i had amini stroke from a fat shot when i was 21. never again man.



Yeah it really is horrible no better way to announce to the world that you are an IV user than binging coke. I looked like a tatood pin cushion. Track marks for days.


----------



## nznity

somnilicious said:


> That looks awesome. Good coke in Columbia looked nothing like the fishscale pearl in America. It was very moist, stuck to the blade and didn't really want to rack up properly but it was sweet stuff.


yesss, the best blow is hygroscopic as fk, very humid u can't properly rack up the lines. But tbh u shouldn't do lines of that shit. it's too strong and if u do lines they have to be very thin. otherwise it gets kinda uncomfortable haha but the euphoria is supreme.


----------



## nznity

somnilicious said:


> That looks awesome. Good coke in Columbia looked nothing like the fishscale pearl in America. It was very moist, stuck to the blade and didn't really want to rack up properly but it was sweet stuff.


my camera was shitty, that coke was flaky, it tasted like COCAINE, not like acetone gasoline and some other shit thatimpure tastes like. very soft on the nose and very shiny. it must have been at least 95% thatshit.


----------



## somnilicious

nznity said:


> yesss, the best blow is hygroscopic as fk, very humid u can't properly rack up the lines. But tbh u shouldn't do lines of that shit. it's too strong and if u do lines they have to be very thin. otherwise it gets kinda uncomfortable haha but the euphoria is supreme.



I was so ever coke and miserable when I left but as long as I stayed in Columbia I was snorting that shit every day. You know... "When in Rome".


----------



## nznity

somnilicious said:


> I was so ever coke and miserable when I left but as long as I stayed in Columbia I was snorting that shit every day. You know... "When in Rome".


XDDD yeah, i'm very addicted to cocaine aswell ik man. I love to snort it, inject it and smoke it. But i stopped the first two ROA's i only smoke nowdays.


----------



## somnilicious

nznity said:


> XDDD yeah, i'm very addicted to cocaine aswell ik man. I love to snort it, inject it and smoke it. But i stopped the first two ROA's i only smoke nowdays.



I couldn't wyleout and make crack to hit up cause I was with my dad and had to hide it bit sure didn't stop me banging prostitutes and snorting blow. The red light district was a block away from where I stayed. It was crazy because we got prostitutes and cocaine in America but I never engaged in this kind of behavior when in the states. In retrospect the novelty of going to Columbia and doing blow for the brags was better than the actutual experience. I was pining over a girl and really just wanted hard opiates plus the blow made it hard to perform which is embarrassing. Never thought to try viagra from the pharmacy.


----------



## nznity

somnilicious said:


> I couldn't wyleout and make crack to hit up cause I was with my dad and had to hide it bit sure didn't stop me banging prostitutes and snorting blow. The red light district was a block away from where I stayed. It was crazy because we got prostitutes and cocaine in America but I never engaged in this kind of behavior when in the states. In retrospect the novelty of going to Columbia and doing blow for the brags was better than the actutual experience. I was pining over a girl and really just wanted hard opiates plus the blow made it hard to perform which is embarrassing. Never thought to try viagra from the pharmacy.


lolsss man, that half erection cock sucks when ur high on opiates. Add blow to that and you can't fuck for shit. I don't even wanna have sex when i'm on opiates. brppp btw colombian prostitutes areeeee the best from southamerica. They are banging hotttttttt. i can imagine how much fun you've had hahaha.


----------



## somnilicious

nznity said:


> lolsss man, that half erection cock sucks when ur high on opiates. Add blow to that and you can't fuck for shit. I don't even wanna have sex when i'm on opiates. brppp btw colombian prostitutes areeeee the best from southamerica. They are banging hotttttttt. i can imagine how much fun you've had hahaha.



Fuck dude... Honestly little light skinned blonde girl was one of the hottest girls I've ever seen. Looked like a shorter young Sophia vergarra... So ridiculously hot and a great flirt in broken English. Still had coke dick problems. The reality of fucking a super hot girl, who you payed to like you and can't even properly speak English doesn't live up to expectation though... The prostitutes were always working me too like jumping up and demanding more money before time is done. I was on their turf with their pimps. Kinda ruins the moment....lol

I may have been paranoid but a bunch of narco cops raided the place second trip. They jumped out of vehicles with Bogata plates. The same Bogata cars were following me around after that. Bogata is like 6-8hrs away so only federal cars had the plates. probably would have loved to bust the foreign gringo and suck money out of me. As far as I know small amounts of cocaine are decriminalize but I don't know if this applies for foriegnors.


----------



## Joey

Big stash lol


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> @somnilicious


My heart is doing 90mph just looking at that, hey tongue, get back in my mouth lol


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Wee bitta nitrazepam never done me wrong


----------



## Flower Fairy

Here's my stash I received yesterday, Galenika Bensedin 10mg Diazepam, took half a strip so far, they won't last long at this rate lol


----------



## schizopath

Flower Fairy said:


> Here's my stash I received yesterday, Galenika Bensedin 10mg Diazepam, took half a strip so far, they won't last long at this rate lol


Good ones. I like.


----------



## Flower Fairy

schizopath said:


> Good ones. I like



Me too, one of the trusted ones


----------



## matt<3ketamine

400mg thc medicated nerd ropes  
Me n my bf ate an 1/8th each last night and we're comatose (in a good way, mixed with nitrazepam too) bliss


----------



## Flower Fairy

matt<3ketamine said:


> 400mg thc medicated nerd ropes



What on earth is that? THC injected into sweets lol?


----------



## devilsgospel

Flower Fairy said:


> What on earth is that? THC injected into sweets lol?



God bless America


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Here's my stash I received yesterday, Galenika Bensedin 10mg Diazepam, took half a strip so far, they won't last long at this rate lol


That, some lyrica AND morphine Is all i Need in this World.


----------



## nznity

somnilicious said:


> Fuck dude... Honestly little light skinned blonde girl was one of the hottest girls I've ever seen. Looked like a shorter young Sophia vergarra... So ridiculously hot and a great flirt in broken English. Still had coke dick problems. The reality of fucking a super hot girl, who you payed to like you and can't even properly speak English doesn't live up to expectation though... The prostitutes were always working me too like jumping up and demanding more money before time is done. I was on their turf with their pimps. Kinda ruins the moment....lol
> 
> I may have been paranoid but a bunch of narco cops raided the place second trip. They jumped out of vehicles with Bogata plates. The same Bogata cars were following me around after that. Bogata is like 6-8hrs away so only federal cars had the plates. probably would have loved to bust the foreign gringo and suck money out of me. As far as I know small amounts of cocaine are decriminalize but I don't know if this applies for foriegnors.


That Is the reason y i dont like to bang prostitutes at all. meeting someone who actually likes you AND Is not Fking with u cause of money or drugs Is so much More rewarding.


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> That, some lyrica AND morphine Is all i Need in this World.


I ate 15 in 2 days, which is mad because not had vallies in over a year so I thought I could just take a few, fucking addict I am, love vallies but they won't last me till payday now as I've now started on the other strip, and my doctor was meant to call Friday to talk about trying me on pregabalin/lyrica again as I took them as prescribed last time and quit after ten days, but I might try again if she thinks I should, pissed off she didn't call I had a phone appointment and she knows I'm struggling on the mirtazapine hence why I bought vallies after quiting them, not that I'll tell her that lol, got no morphine though, that would be nice


----------



## greenrabbidrabbit

nznity said:


> Best day of the pandémic, celebrating day 100 of tue lockdown in my wee 3rd World country jajajaa.
> NZN (Nico/Nick) love ya my peeps


Aw man, the Pandemic is killing me here in the Pacific Northwest United States; I can only get bags of h cut with what seems to be synthetic cannabinoids that mess with your heart bad. I can't even use what I got.

I miss what I used to be able to get so much.


----------



## greenrabbidrabbit

Flower Fairy said:


> I ate 15 in 2 days, which is mad because not had vallies in over a year so I thought I could just take a few, fucking addict I am, love vallies but they won't last me till payday now as I've now started on the other strip, and my doctor was meant to call Friday to talk about trying me on pregabalin/lyrica again as I took them as prescribed last time and quit after ten days, but I might try again if she thinks I should, pissed off she didn't call I had a phone appointment and she knows I'm struggling on the mirtazapine hence why I bought vallies after quiting them, not that I'll tell her that lol, got no morphine though, that would be nice



I used to take lots of pregabalin, it's not bad at all. Just kind of makes you feel noticeably stupid. Illustrative of that, every time I dip into some of the stash I've got left over from years ago, I'm like, "wow, this shit is great!"
Problem is, I never remember that I liked what I took the day before cause it wipes my memory, too.


----------



## Flower Fairy

greenrabbidrabbit said:


> I used to take lots of pregabalin, it's not bad at all. Just kind of makes you feel noticeably stupid. Illustrative of that, every time I dip into some of the stash I've got left over from years ago, I'm like, "wow, this shit is great!"



I think it works good for some people but others think it's rubbish, I heard on high doses your body is fucked but you mind is clear, sounds crap, it made my anxiety go on prescribed doses but also I couldn't sit still I needed to do stuff, couldn't relax like I was hyper 

Its a brain chemistry thing, what some love others barely feel it


----------



## devilsgospel

greenrabbidrabbit said:


> Aw man, the Pandemic is killing me here in the Pacific Northwest United States; I can only get bags of h cut with what seems to be synthetic cannabinoids that mess with your heart bad. I can't even use what I got.
> 
> I miss what I used to be able to get so much.



I've been reading about this and it scares the shit outta me. I'm not picking up until this Covid bullshit is over.


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> I think it works good for some people but others think it's rubbish, I heard on high doses your body is fucked but you mind is clear, sounds crap, it made my anxiety go on prescribed doses but also I couldn't sit still I needed to do stuff, couldn't relax like I was hyper
> 
> Its a brain chemistry thing, what some love others barely feel it


Gabapentinoids are a very subtle high, indeed they make you feel maniac/hyper i think I've grown a fond love to these type of drugs cause my brain associates them with relief from opiate withdrawal. 2 months ago i was taking 1.5-2gr of gabapentin everyday AND It Made the wds so Easy to overcome. They are great potentiators as well but on their own they arent that good tbh. I still like em, cheap AND always readily available.


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> They are great potentiators as well but on their own they arent that good tbh



So they'd make benzos stronger?


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> So they'd make benzos stronger?


sort of, i'm not sure because i'm a polyaddict i mix everything when i get high. Booze,Lyrica,Clonazepam,Weed,Morphine and cigarettes.


----------



## negrogesic

matt<3ketamine said:


> 400mg thc medicated nerd ropes
> Me n my bf ate an 1/8th each last night and we're comatose (in a good way, mixed with nitrazepam too) bliss



Dang, 400mg of THC? 1/8th each? That's 50mg a piece. 

I would need alot of benzos to not flip out on 50mg of THC.


----------



## Flower Fairy

Oh you can buy THC nerd rope sweets?

Why hasn't the actual nerd sweet brand sued lol? 

I accidentally snorted a nerd, I racked up a line at the cinema and pretended to snort it but a nerd went up my nose and down my throat


----------



## Lawless9999

Well if ive done this correct this is my current opiate stash all prescription prescribed for me apart frm the oramorph i have another bottle of this too i pay £10 for 300ml sealed botttle
And the red 60mg oxy XR they cost £10-£15 per pill. But I understand in the states they sell for a dollor a mg is that right? If so thats crazy 
Here goes ....Stash


----------



## Flower Fairy

Lawless9999 said:


> Well if ive done this correct



No hun, you done it wrong, I can scroll through and see photos of you or others from the imgur account, check your inbox I've explained it better


----------



## JackoftheWood

This makes me proud to have. Pictured is 50 tabs of LSD, a half sheet. Supposedly a potent batch of owsleys famous white lightning, though I take all acid lore with a grain of salt.


----------



## NewbeOR

Show me some oxycodone so I can pretend they are mine. Or fet.  Just need the release.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

stocked up on
alzam .5mg x60
halcion .25mg x10
dormicum 15mg x5
tramadol 50mg x26


----------



## Mordred

All 30kg of it.








						2-FB3-A818-58-B0-4299-9-E72-58055-A2-D9734
					

Image 2-FB3-A818-58-B0-4299-9-E72-58055-A2-D9734 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Flower Fairy

Coffeeshroom said:


> halcion .25mg x10
> dormicum 15mg



Another 2 I want to try but can't find any where lol, are you prescribed all this?


----------



## Flower Fairy

Here's todays stash 

I've wanted to try nitrazepam for so long and finally found some, although they're not as strong as I expected, took 20mg so far around 9am and 11am and a 10mg vallie when I woke up at 3:45am, still it's cool to try a new benzo lol


----------



## Flower Fairy

Scrap my last comment these nitrazapam are much better than I thought now both have kicked in, I keep fucking up posts and tests etc

And I just fed my cat and instead of putting his bowl of water and cat biscuits down for him to eat I put the closed tub of cat biscuits down instead lol

I noticed strait away when he gave a funny look, I'm not sleepy just relaxed cba to move, see this is what I wanted from a benzo not a Xanax high lol


----------



## Flower Fairy

I went out and was stumbling around slightly like I was drunk, I had to ask the pharmacist if I can sit on he floor while I waited for my script (chairs removed because of the coronavirus) 

Was that the nitrazapam yeah or was it because I took 10mg valium before my nitrazapam arrived? I think it was just the nitrazapam they're so good for my anxiety


----------



## dopamimetic

Valium + nitrazepam will add to each other, and with the GABAergics it's often a thin line between anxiolysis and drunken like behavior, which is why I don't like them ... at the moment I'd pay for one but they aren't euphoric at all. Had some blackouts from just 1mg of lorazepam and a few beers, long ago.

Is nitrazepam different than e.g. lorazepam, maybe more anxiolytic and less sedating?


----------



## nznity

isn't nitrazepam a diazepam metabolite? I know for sure Temazepam is one. Is nitrazepam another one aswell?


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> isn't nitrazepam a diazepam metabolite? I know for sure Temazepam is one. Is nitrazepam another one aswell?



I want to know too, temazapam is I think, but nitrazapam is a sedating benzo hypnotic or something I can't remember as they make you confused and forgertfull, but someone wrote a good discripsion on here today about it, I've just took one to see how it helps sleep, it definitely helpd my anxiety though


----------



## izo

metabolits of diazepam are oxazepam and nordazepam.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

To answer the question regarding diazepam metabolites in a more detailed manner the following gives a quick rundown of the metabolites for those posters who were curious.

"Following administration, diazepam is extensively metabolized via oxidative pathways into *three* pharmacologically active metabolites. The primary urinary metabolite, *nordiazepam* (desmethyldiazepam), undergoes subsequent metabolic transformation into *oxazepam*. *Temazepam*, another active metabolite of diazepam, also undergoes further metabolic transformation into oxazepam."

Source: Understanding the Toxicology of Diazepam

Hopefully that answers the question well enough. Personally speaking I've never had nitrazepam though based on a quick Google it appears to have similar properties to my personal favorite benzodiazepine of those I've consumed; temazepam. Sounds pleasant enough.

Note: I don't believe this would fall under the umbrella of drug testing questions but if the source cuts the line to closely please snip as needed (or let me know & I will edit the post).


----------



## negrogesic

Mordred said:


> All 30kg of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-FB3-A818-58-B0-4299-9-E72-58055-A2-D9734
> 
> 
> Image 2-FB3-A818-58-B0-4299-9-E72-58055-A2-D9734 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co



For poppy seed tea? They are unwashed and from SUN pharma? Or are they thebiane yielding poppies?


----------



## nznity

Nick Is on fucking fire today. And to think this only cost 4 srallod xD good friday to yall 
NZN
Brb going for a ringer


----------



## jhjhsdi

nznity said:


> Nick Is on fucking fire today. And to think this only cost 4 srallod xD good friday to yall
> NZN
> Brb going for a ringer


Nice rock. How much is 4 srallod is GBP(£) ? Lol


----------



## Flower Fairy

Whats in the spoon to make crack, just water or ammonia too? 

Not seen it made in a spoon but a big glass bottle I think and the lump of crack was so huge they couldn't get it out the bottle

This was when I was 16 so can't remember properly


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Whats in the spoon to make crack, just water or ammonia too?
> 
> Not seen it made in a spoon but a big glass bottle I think and the lump of crack was so huge they couldn't get it out the bottle
> 
> This was when I was 16 so can't remember properly


only a pinch of baking soda and water. i was so fucking hard yesterday i downed 2 liters of beer in 10 min to balance things out. Ermmm, I miss my opiates though, i'm not a stim person(unless it's mdma). last night i was sweating in my bed an hr after i finished smoking.


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> Nice rock. How much is 4 srallod is GBP(£) ? Lol


since pricing isn't allowed spell that backwards lol haha. like 3 GBP i think haha


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> only a pinch of baking soda and water



If I knew that I'd if tried it out even though not done crack since I was a teen and only done it a few times but my ex frowned upon crack, hipacrite as he done coke for 15 years but sometimes he'd leave me a couple lines then go home as he knew he'd keep me up if he stayed in my bed, so if I knew that crack was easy to make I'd of made a tiny bit with the lines he left me lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

nznity said:


> since pricing isn't allowed spell that backwards lol haha. like 3 GBP i think haha


That's absolutely mad compared to what it can go for in the UK lol


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Whats in the spoon to make crack, just water or ammonia too?
> 
> Not seen it made in a spoon but a big glass bottle I think and the lump of crack was so huge they couldn't get it out the bottle
> 
> This was when I was 16 so can't remember properly


using ammonia freaks me out,


Flower Fairy said:


> If I knew that I'd if tried it out even though not done crack since I was a teen and only done it a few times but my ex frowned upon crack, hipacrite as he done coke for 15 years but sometimes he'd leave me a couple lines then go home as he knew he'd keep me up if he stayed in my bed, so if I knew that crack was easy to make I'd of made a tiny bit with the lines he left me lol


well this crack is bomb because it's fire coke lol, from that piece u can get like 6 good blasts. You need a decent amount aswell to cook some and crack cocaine can't be compared to snorting, it's so much better, short lived and you want another one before it wears off. I only smoke that shit cause its utter cheap here, if i was in the UK there's no way i'd be buying cocaine.


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> That's absolutely mad compared to what it can go for in the UK lol


Peru, my friend haha.


----------



## Flower Fairy

So the 0.2 lines I used to do a few times through the night ain't enough to make a crack rock for one or two hits off the "coke can" legit I used a fucking coka cola can on its side dented pricked with holes in the dent then fag ash I think then put crack ontop and smoke through the hole in top of can on its side obviously


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> So the 0.2 lines I used to do a few times through the night ain't enough to make a crack rock for one or two hits off the "coke can" legit I used a fucking coka cola can on its side dented pricked with holes in the dent then fag ash I think then put crack ontop and smoke through the hole in top of can on its side obviously





I wish you had access to this like me, I don't like K that much but it's so plentiful here. 
To cook a 2 hit rock you need at least half a gram of decent stuff. Well I've always liked the most extreme sensations since i was young, i'm a crazy motherfucker haha. Idk it depends on the quality of coke too. Sometimes if the coke is too shitty it turns into a mush.


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> I wish you had access to this like me, I don't like K that much but it's so plentiful here.



You absolute lucky git, how many ml in each vial what's it all amount to in grams IF you cooked it up which I know you don't 

I've never had that in vials whys it so plentiful where you live?


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> You absolute lucky git, how many ml in each vial what's it all amount to in grams IF you cooked it up which I know you don't
> 
> I've never had that in vials whys it so plentiful where you live?


Because my country is corrupt as fuck, there's not that much control with meds. I once paid my friend to get me a REAL prescription for morphine, went to the hospital and bought 10 ampoules that i shot up in the hosp's bathroom. Each vial of those has 10ML/500mg, idk how much turns out when you cook it i think the same amount, maybe a lil bit less but it's PURE ketamine what ur doing, no cuts, no adulterants. fuck that i love my drugs clean.


----------



## jhjhsdi

nznity said:


>


So jealous lol


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> So jealous lol


i got loads of K porn HAHA. ready to bang up to the fucking moon?


----------



## jhjhsdi

The only thing with the vials is (I'm sure I've mentioned it before) is they are (for me/someone with my tolerance) WEAK! 
I know they are pure but I've had a batch of crystal taken off me by police and it was tested at 100% purity and I banged loads of it up. 
Those 1mls in your Pic are only holding 50mg whereas I'll put at least 3-400mg, up to 700mg in 1ml 
I'd have to get a 10ml syringe and shoot the whole vial


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> The only thing with the vials is (I'm sure I've mentioned it before) is they are (for me/someone with my tolerance) WEAK!
> I know they are pure but I've had a batch of crystal taken off me by police and it was tested at 100% purity and I banged loads of it up.
> Those 1mls in your Pic are only holding 50mg whereas I'll put at least 3-400mg, up to 700mg in 1ml
> I'd have to get a 10ml syringe and shoot the whole vial


FUCK ME, poor bladder. dude i don't even need 50mg, with 40mg i'm gone in 7 seconds for the next 20 mins.


----------



## nznity

your tolerance to the stuff is just fucking massive haha.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Flower Fairy said:


> You absolute lucky git, how many ml in each vial what's it all amount to in grams IF you cooked it up which I know you don't
> 
> I've never had that in vials whys it so plentiful where you live?


Those vials would cook up to half a g of crystal/powder


----------



## jhjhsdi

nznity said:


> your tolerance to the stuff is just fucking massive haha.


Yup... Annoying and expensive


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> Yup... Annoying and expensive











						viddd
					

Watch "viddd" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



now that's some drug porn right there haha.


----------



## jhjhsdi

nznity said:


> viddd
> 
> 
> Watch "viddd" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that's some drug porn right there haha.


Yes mate. Pro technique there. I've only ever used a 5ml once and I only filled it to about 3ml. You use the big green heads? I occasionally use the blue ones but mainly the orange ones as to not leave a/leave minimal mark. My mate used the greens for H and he says they're great cuz u can push in so fast! 
Your hit went in mega fast then, turned me on  also just seeing that blood gush into the barrel... Jesus. IVing is so good lol  I wish I still had that vein you used, used to be one of my favorites to hit. So easy. It's dead now on both arms RIP lol


----------



## Flower Fairy

jhjhsdi said:


> Those vials



Each vial? Weird, I didn't get triggered and have enough left in my bank for one gram I'm to sicky to get up let alone leave the house 

Weird or what I'm normally triggered, I'm jealous though lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

Flower Fairy said:


> Each vial? Weird, I didn't get triggered and have enough left in my bank for one gram I'm to sicky to get up let alone leave the house
> 
> Weird or what I'm normally triggered, I'm jealous though lol


Yeah each vial. They're 10ml vials... 50mg per 1ml = 500mg per vial. 
You can get a stronger version but it's still only 100mg per 1ml, aka a gram vial.


----------



## jhjhsdi

I had a 500mg vial twice before, darknet days, years before I ever injected. I cooked it on a plate over a saucepan of boiling water. Came out to over 500mg both times, not by loads but by a bit - I think this is due to some of the saline or something being cooked? 
It was some of the nicest floatiest fluffiest k I've snorted.


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> i got loads of K porn HAHA. ready to bang up to the fucking moon?



Is the other syringe for me lol I've never injected K but fuck me I'm temped to do it soon as I get a vial if ever


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> Yes mate. Pro technique there. I've only ever used a 5ml once and I only filled it to about 3ml. You use the big green heads? I occasionally use the blue ones but mainly the orange ones as to not leave a/leave minimal mark. My mate used the greens for H and he says they're great cuz u can push in so fast!
> Your hit went in mega fast then, turned me on  also just seeing that blood gush into the barrel... Jesus. IVing is so good lol  I wish I still had that vein you used, used to be one of my favorites to hit. So easy. It's dead now on both arms RIP lol


that's the only vein i got left though haha, it's like a fucking target. last time i got blood drawn the nurse missed 5 times cause my veins are wrecked from years of shooting blow. I got 2 emergency veins though if they need to IV me with something in an emergency.


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Is the other syringe for me lol I've never injected K but fuck me I'm temped to do it soon as I get a vial if ever


fuck just one syringe, ill get u 10 vials of those and a box of rigs. those vials are super cheap.


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> Yes mate. Pro technique there. I've only ever used a 5ml once and I only filled it to about 3ml. You use the big green heads? I occasionally use the blue ones but mainly the orange ones as to not leave a/leave minimal mark. My mate used the greens for H and he says they're great cuz u can push in so fast!
> Your hit went in mega fast then, turned me on  also just seeing that blood gush into the barrel... Jesus. IVing is so good lol  I wish I still had that vein you used, used to be one of my favorites to hit. So easy. It's dead now on both arms RIP lol


i normally change the heads but i was in MAJOR withdrawals during that vid so i didn't give a fuck i just wanted to shoot up as fast as possible haha.


----------



## jhjhsdi

nznity said:


> that's the only vein i got left though haha, it's like a fucking target. last time i got blood drawn the nurse missed 5 times cause my veins are wrecked from years of shooting blow. I got 2 emergency veins though if they need to IV me with something in an emergency.


That's what mine used to be like it was the last one on my arm and it was massive lol always popping right out never needed a torny etc, I wish I'd been more careful with it but seeing as it was the last one some days id hit it like 10+ times and it used to sink but come back and then one day it just never came back  I've only got a few left on my right hand now. Never managed to hit legs. Got visable ones on ankle/feet but haven't gone there yet. Wish I'd gone there first before wrecking my arms/wrists. 
Then I guess it's neck and groin lol
I got my friend to get me in the neck once before quite recently when I couldn't hit my hand... Shame it was a really weak hit (it was a wash)


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Would they be weak for me with my high ish tolerance then, it's worth trying to get a vial so I can try IV as been put off IM
> 
> 
> Wow who's that shooting those ampoules is it morphine how many vials
> 
> Fuck me I got triggered seeing all that,
> 
> Don't go in the same vien hole let each one heal and move up the vain, or another vien or it's more risk of infection if you go into sane injection site


yes each ampoule has 20mg morphine so that's a 100mg morphine shot, tbh when you shoot pure drugs there's no vein damage whatsoever. I used to shoot 5-6 times everyday back when i was 19 7 years ago for months on end and there weren't even trackmarks. When i started shooting coke that's when the shit began to turn ugly. Even shooting up with that large rig everyday there's not really any damage to my vein. Even i fucking got triggered when i saw it LOL


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> That's what mine used to be like it was the last one on my arm and it was massive lol always popping right out never needed a torny etc, I wish I'd been more careful with it but seeing as it was the last one some days id hit it like 10+ times and it used to sink but come back and then one day it just never came back  I've only got a few left on my right hand now. Never managed to hit legs. Got visable ones on ankle/feet but haven't gone there yet. Wish I'd gone there first before wrecking my arms/wrists.
> Then I guess it's neck and groin lol
> I got my friend to get me in the neck once before quite recently when I couldn't hit my hand... Shame it was a really weak hit (it was a wash)


I've always shot in my arms and i think once or twice in my hands but that's it. I'm never gonna shoot up in my neck, feet or groin that's just asking for problems.


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Would they be weak for me with my high ish tolerance then, it's worth trying to get a vial so I can try IV as been put off IM
> 
> 
> Wow who's that shooting those ampoules is it morphine how many vials
> 
> Fuck me I got triggered seeing all that,
> 
> Don't go in the same vien hole let each one heal and move up the vain, or another vien or it's more risk of infection if you go into sane injection site


I don't think you would need that much to get high perhaps 100mg IV would get u fucked up for a good 30 mins. K is like 3x stronger IV. Oh, that's me in the vid LOL


----------



## jhjhsdi

Flower Fairy said:


> Would they be weak for me with my high ish tolerance then, it's worth trying to get a vial so I can try IV as been put off IM
> 
> 
> Wow who's that shooting those ampoules is it morphine how many vials
> 
> Fuck me I got triggered seeing all that,
> 
> Don't go in the same vien hole let each one heal and move up the vain, or another vien or it's more risk of infection if you go into sane injection site


You do have a pretty high tolerance I'd expect you'd need 100mg. 50mg would still do something though. It's such a nice rush in the brain iving k. Even if you don't hole. Nothing compares imo. Especially when you 'taste it' and breathe out minty/menthol air... Oh my


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> You do have a pretty high tolerance I'd expect you'd need 100mg. 50mg would still do something though. It's such a nice rush in the brain iving k. Even if you don't hole. Nothing compares imo. Especially when you 'taste it' and breathe out minty/menthol air... Oh my


GOD, I HAD A RUSH LIKE THAT A FEW MONTHS AGO. SHOT 50mg and after 20 seconds felt the breeze in my face, ahhhh it felt so nice haha. i was k'd outtttttttttttttttttt.


----------



## jhjhsdi

nznity said:


> GOD, I HAD A RUSH LIKE THAT A FEW MONTHS AGO. SHOT 50mg and after 20 seconds felt the breeze in my face, ahhhh it felt so nice haha. i was k'd outtttttttttttttttttt.


When you sent that vid of the porn I thought u were going to load up a morph Amp and then reach into your pocket pull out a vial of k and load it into the same barrel (you should totally try that man) 
I've done it with k+h before (nicknamed a goofball, lol) about 6 or 7 times. Fuck me what a rush bro, and I've heard iv morphine is nicer than iv h... Soooo... In the most harm reductiony way I can say this...
Fucking try it!


----------



## nznity

@jhjhsdi did the K pure K u getlook like this? this is what my friend was cooking and snorting from the vials till i taught him how to shoot up. Fucked up from my part look at  the filthy motherfucker now haha.


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> When you sent that vid of the porn I thought u were going to load up a morph Amp and then reach into your pocket pull out a vial of k and load it into the same barrel (you should totally try that man)
> I've done it with k+h before (nicknamed a goofball, lol) about 6 or 7 times. Fuck me what a rush bro, and I've heard iv morphine is nicer than iv h... Soooo... In the most harm reductiony way I can say this...
> Fucking try it!


i've done it before, i once did in 1 shot midazolam+morphine+fentanyl(all pharma grade) in a 10 ML barrell. I've done K+M shots but i dont really like em together. I like my morphine rush clean xd.


----------



## nznity

The only drug that is particularly not that good in my country is weed. There is good weed around but it's expensive. Apart from that everything is bomb.


----------



## jhjhsdi

@nznity yeah it looked like that after cooked. 

Your friends drawer looks like how the bottom of my backpack used to look once the sin bin would get full  apart from I capped the needles at least lol. 
Used to go get 5 packs of needles (normally 3x1ml and 2x3ml with about 4 packs of Orange heads - that'd last me and my mate about a weekend shooting k and speed lol) each pack comes with a sin bin but I used to stupidly throw 4 of the bins away cuz they took too much room up in my bag 

Fair enough if you dont like k+m but imo k+h is an amazing synergy..to quote my dead mate "they hold each others hands all the way down your vein"


----------



## nznity

nznity said:


> Nick Is on fucking fire today. And to think this only cost 4 srallod xD good friday to yall
> NZN
> Brb going for a ringer


@devilsgospel yesterday's party. xd


----------



## devilsgospel

I have 60mg of 4-Aco-DMT and like 20ml of G left so I'm gettin funky tomorrow night cuz off work. Debating on doing like 10mg of the psilacetin right now to try it, but I'd rather just do it when I know exactly how my environment will be.


----------



## nznity

devilsgospel said:


> I have 60mg of 4-Aco-DMT and like 20ml of G left so I'm gettin funky tomorrow night cuz off work. Debating on doing like 10mg of the psilacetin right now to try it, but I'd rather just do it when I know exactly how my environment will be.


fuck meeee, i've never tried those drugs but i've read good reports about em. Trip safely broooo, have a nice one tmw :D


----------



## devilsgospel

nznity said:


> fuck meeee, i've never tried those drugs but i've read good reports about em. Trip safely broooo, have a nice one tmw :D



I haven't tried 4-AcO but I've been looking out for it for YEARS. Not only that, but my experiences with regular DMT and natural mushrooms have both been underwhelming. I'm so pumped to finally try it. Thanks homie I'll try


----------



## JackoftheWood

devilsgospel said:


> I have 60mg of 4-Aco-DMT and like 20ml of G left so I'm gettin funky tomorrow night cuz off work. Debating on doing like 10mg of the psilacetin right now to try it, but I'd rather just do it when I know exactly how my environment will be.


Nice, I've been wanting to get into RC tryptamines but I've always been hesitant about ordering some from vending.


----------



## 4meSM

Some drugs: og kush, critical+, some of the best acid I've ever had (only one tab left though) and a small amount of meth


----------



## Wilson Wilson

206x bromazepam 6mg
130x clonazepam 2mg
Few spare diazzies 10mg

I can never tell... is this enough benzos to count as a stash?  






Pure beauty


----------



## schizopath

SHORTY GET THAT ASS ON THE DANCEFLOOR
ASHLEY K COME GIVE ME MORE


----------



## Flower Fairy

Wilson Wilson said:


> I can never tell... is this enough benzos to count as a stash



I'd say so yeah fuck me, that's alot of benzos man how bad is your habit crikey lol


----------



## Flower Fairy

schizopath said:


> SHORTY GET THAT ASS ON THE DANCEFLOOR
> ASHLEY K COME GIVE ME MORE



I did want to try oxy but as its stimulating I want to try opana now, Hydromorphone 
 If I ever find it


----------



## schizopath

Hydromorph you need a lot to for it to work. I wish EU had oxymorphone.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Flower Fairy said:


> I did want to try oxy but as its stimulating I want to try opana now





schizopath said:


> I wish EU had oxymorphone.


Oxymorphone is amazing. It's my favorite pharmaceutical opioid. Potent as shit and it has legsssss for days. It's the champagne of opioids. The first few hours are quite stimulating IMO, which I liked, then nod city. It does cause some insomnia though, for me at least, probably the only downside. 

It _might_ be better than heroin.

Gotta love (and hate) US opioid crisis for spawning such a wonderful drug.


----------



## schizopath

Sure sounds like an fantastic drug. Wanna try it after you talked about it so sweetly


----------



## nznity

nznity said:


> @jhjhsdi did the K pure K u getlook like this? this is what my friend was cooking and snorting from the vials till i taught him how to shoot up. Fucked up from my part look at  the filthy motherfucker now haha.


@Flower Fairy


----------



## Wilson Wilson

schizopath said:


> SHORTY GET THAT ASS ON THE DANCEFLOOR
> ASHLEY K COME GIVE ME MORE



Nice mate I got a strip of Sandoz 80's but gave them to my mate since she was the drop, I only had one myself just for a little treat. Last thing I need is any kind of real oxy supply even one strip.



Flower Fairy said:


> I'd say so yeah fuck me, that's alot of benzos man how bad is your habit crikey lol



Ha I love to be stocked up man. That shit will last me ages. And it actually will too, back when HBB was still slinging bars I had a stash of a good few hundred and made it last years and that's when I was also handing it out to mates.



schizopath said:


> I wish EU had oxymorphone.



UK does, in theory anyway. Scripts are obviously super rare in reality.


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> Nice mate I got a strip of Sandoz 80's but gave them to my mate since she was the drop, I only had one myself just for a little treat. Last thing I need is any kind of real oxy supply even one strip.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha I love to be stocked up man. That shit will last me ages. And it actually will too, back when HBB was still slinging bars I had a stash of a good few hundred and made it last years and that's when I was also handing it out to mates.
> 
> 
> 
> UK does, in theory anyway. Scripts are obviously super rare in reality.


wilson, you should have a member of the british empire title for being such a cool druggy friend lolssssssssss. I've literally know only like 2-3 ppl who share their drugs like you do  most of the ppl i know are greedy fuckers that want all for themselves.


----------



## Flower Fairy

Wilson Wilson said:


> Ha I love to be stocked up man. That shit will last me ages. And it actually will too, back when HBB was still slinging bars I had a stash of a good few hundred and made it last years and that's when I was also handing it out to mates



Have you tried coming off benzos after that much use?


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> SHORTY GET THAT ASS ON THE DANCEFLOOR
> ASHLEY K COME GIVE ME MORE


I FUCKING ENVY YOU MOTHERFUCKER. JESUS THAT JUST TRIGGERED ME SO HARD LOL


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> 206x bromazepam 6mg
> 130x clonazepam 2mg
> Few spare diazzies 10mg
> 
> I can never tell... is this enough benzos to count as a stash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure beauty


omg wilson with all that shit i'd probably be in a coma for a month straight.


----------



## Flower Fairy

schizopath said:


> Hydromorph you need a lot to for it to work


Oh really dammit how much?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

only thing report-worthy (IMO)
~100mg lorazepam lol 
i like but need to get a grip fast or eat em quicker.


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Oh really dammit how much?


depends on the ROA(route of administration) it's basically useless orally tbh. snorting and injecting is the way to go with that but it's very short lived.


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Oh really dammit how much?


around 5x stronger than morphine.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Flower Fairy said:


> Oh really dammit how much?


I find that once the onion is peeled and pitted there is quite some oral availability that last quite a while: Just ME....
Carry on.


----------



## nznity

PtahTek said:


> I find that once the onion is peeled and pitted there is quite some oral availability that last quite a while: Just ME....
> Carry on.


it's weird how dillys dissolve so good in water, it's like them mofos from big pharma made those pills that way for ppl to inject them'.


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> depends on the ROA(route of administration) it's basically useless orally tbh. snorting and injecting is the way to go with that but it's very short



Another one to not even bother looking for 

Everyone was bigging up opana as the best like heroin lol


----------



## Wilson Wilson

nznity said:


> wilson, you should have a member of the british empire title for being such a cool druggy friend lolssssssssss. I've literally know only like 2-3 ppl who share their drugs like you do  most of the ppl i know are greedy fuckers that want all for themselves.



Cheers mate it's just basic manners the way I see it cuz my mates always share their stashes as well so it's reciprocal. I'm a stash socialist especially when a mate has agreed to act as a drop, it's only fair they get something for it.

But I mean even when we're just hanging out together on the sesh we always share. Sharing is caring. We were all doing ket last night because my mate was sharing his ket stash. And that stuff was proper fucking good too. Better than some of the stuff I've had off the darknet.

No one should be the cunt who hoards their stash at a sesh.


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Another one to not even bother looking for
> 
> Everyone was bigging up opana as the best like heroin lol


opana is scary shit,10mg is equal to 100mg oxy. snorting or injecting opana is like begging to have an OD.


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> Cheers mate it's just basic manners the way I see it cuz my mates always share their stashes as well so it's reciprocal. I'm a stash socialist especially when a mate has agreed to act as a drop, it's only fair they get something for it.
> 
> But I mean even when we're just hanging out together on the sesh we always share. Sharing is caring. We were all doing ket last night because my mate was sharing his ket stash. And that stuff was proper fucking good too. Better than some of the stuff I've had off the darknet.
> 
> No one should be the cunt who hoards their stash at a sesh.


I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU, i'm like that too. I don't like to be high enjoying my shit while someone is watching. I ALWAYS share my stuff, when i rave i always end up doing just 1/3 of my mdma and the rest giving to friends/ppl i just met 5mins ago lol.


----------



## devilsgospel

They're really only good IV (hydromorphone). I've never done it myself but I've snorted entire 8s with a tolerance of about 60mg morphine and I was not too impressed. It's a nice morphine type high, but very short lived.

Oxymorphone though....fuck. I got ahold of that with a heroin tolerance, and 20mg oxymorphone in a day would fuck me sideways. It's like taking oxycodone and morphine together. Pretty sure I did some bumps if H with it too. I didn't get the Opana formulation though so it really fucked up my nose.


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Another one to not even bother looking for
> 
> Everyone was bigging up opana as the best like heroin lol


look for oxy, u won't be dissapointed


----------



## nznity

devilsgospel said:


> They're really only good IV (hydromorphone). I've never done it myself but I've snorted entire 8s with a tolerance of about 60mg morphine and I was not too impressed. It's a nice morphine type high, but very short lived.
> 
> Oxymorphone though....fuck. I got ahold of that with a heroin tolerance, and 20mg oxymorphone in a day would fuck me sideways. It's like taking oxycodone and morphine together. Pretty sure I did some bumps if H with it too. I didn't get the Opana formulation though so it really fucked up my nose.


UFFFFFFFFFFFF, OXY+MORPHINE is godlike. last time i got high i shot 40mg of morphine and ate 60mg oxy. the high lasted 12 hrs. the first 4 hrs nodding like crazy. I took 4mg clonazepam and 300mg pregab along with em tho.


----------



## devilsgospel

Made sure to put this on when I was snorting oxy lol


----------



## nznity

devilsgospel said:


> Made sure to put this on when I was snorting oxy lol


trigger'd


----------



## nznity

devilsgospel said:


> Made sure to put this on when I was snorting oxy lol


i bet they had 2 shots of narcan ready while filming that video....


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Flower Fairy said:


> Have you tried coming off benzos after that much use?



I have frequent tolerance breaks it's no worries for me. I don't find benzos to be that hard to come off to be honest. But again even though I stash up large amounts I don't really use high doses. Today for example I've only done 6mg bromazepam and that's it. 



nznity said:


> omg wilson with all that shit i'd probably be in a coma for a month straight.



Haha a lot of people would, gotta have that rare thing called self-control with a stash like this!



nznity said:


> I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU, i'm like that too. I don't like to be high enjoying my shit while someone is watching. I ALWAYS share my stuff, when i rave i always end up doing just 1/3 of my mdma and the rest giving to friends/ppl i just met 5mins ago lol.



Exactly mate exactly, you want the people around you to be on your level anyway otherwise where's the fun? If you're gonna let people sit there watching you take drugs without sharing you might as well do it home alone.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

devilsgospel said:


> Made sure to put this on when I was snorting oxy lol



Haha mate same, I was listening to that tune and watching the video when I was seshing yesterday too.

Was wearing FTP hat and t-shirt myself as well.


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> I have frequent tolerance breaks it's no worries for me. I don't find benzos to be that hard to come off to be honest. But again even though I stash up large amounts I don't really use high doses. Today for example I've only done 6mg bromazepam and that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha a lot of people would, gotta have that rare thing called self-control with a stash like this!
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly mate exactly, you want the people around you to be on your level anyway otherwise where's the fun? If you're gonna let people sit there watching you take drugs without sharing you might as well do it home alone.


dude, i used to bring 4 packs of cigarettes to raves and only smoke like 30 XD but the 4 boxes would be gone by the end of the night.


----------



## devilsgospel

Wilson Wilson said:


> Haha mate same, I was listening to that tune and watching the video when I was seshing yesterday too.
> 
> Was wearing FTP hat and t-shirt myself as well.



I feel like it's mandatory for me to throw on $B when I'm getting fucked up lol


----------



## nznity

devilsgospel said:


> I feel like it's mandatory for me to throw on $B when I'm getting fucked up lol


we all have our personal sesh playlists depending on our mood/drug


----------



## Wilson Wilson

devilsgospel said:


> I feel like it's mandatory for me to throw on $B when I'm getting fucked up lol



Agreed it is proper druggie music. Especially for opiates and/or stims. But even on ket I enjoy it too depending on the track.


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> Agreed it is proper druggie music. Especially for opiates and/or stims. But even on ket I enjoy it too depending on the track.






i love listening to this when i'm about to smoke my first rock of white. LOL


----------



## schizopath

Flower Fairy said:


> Oh really dammit how much?


I dont know, 8mg wasnt enough for me. 16mg(?)


----------



## Wilson Wilson

nznity said:


> i love listening to this when i'm about to smoke my first rock of white. LOL


----------



## schizopath

Youre a great man Wilson


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Wilson Wilson said:


> 206x bromazepam 6mg
> 130x clonazepam 2mg
> Few spare diazzies 10mg
> 
> I can never tell... is this enough benzos to count as a stash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure beauty


Where on the benzo scale would you place bromazepam? It and lorazepam are the two last benzos I've wanted to try, favourite is nitrazepam, what would yours be?


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> Where on the benzo scale would you place bromazepam? It and lorazepam are the two last benzos I've wanted to try, favourite is nitrazepam, what would yours be?


that's a very sbujective question man hahahaha some ppl love xanax to death for e example, i don't like it. Clonazepam-Diazepam and Bromazepam are the best then Lorazepam and finally alprazolam for me. Oh yeah but nothing beats a good IV shot of pharma liquid diazepam, lorazepam or MIDAZOLAM especially.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Wilson Wilson said:


> No one should be the cunt who hoards their stash at a sesh.


100%, it's why coke at parties always bothered me because it was always a very selfish drug, nobody shared it, maybe a key but never a line


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> that's a very sbujective question man hahahaha some ppl love xanax to death for e example, i don't like it. Clonazepam-Diazepam and Bromazepam are the best then Lorazepam and finally alprazolam for me. Oh yeah but nothing beats a good IV shot of pharma liquid diazepam, lorazepam or MIDAZOLAM especially.


Oh lord, I'm not allowed to go back to a certain dentist because I said I loved the shot of midazolam they gave me, I love it, wish it was more available


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> Oh lord, I'm not allowed to go back to a certain dentist because I said I loved the shot of midazolam they gave me, I love it, wish it was more available


bro my dealer used to get me these vials of 50mg/10ML midazolam for the equivalent of 5 bucks....They are very scarce these days but when i come across one jeeeez it improves my high so good. hahaha


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> bro my dealer used to get me these vials of 50mg/10ML midazolam for the equivalent of 5 bucks....They are very scarce these days but when i come across one jeeeez it improves my high so good. hahaha


They are the Ferrari of benzos, 0 to 100 jellied, super fast relaxation


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> They are the Ferrari of benzos, 0 to 100 jellied, super fast relaxation


i used to mix in a syringe 3ML of morphine /60MG) and 10mg of midazolam 2ML fuck me those rushes were godlike. and SUPER CLEAN


----------



## matt<3ketamine

The chocolates are super strong, about 150mg a piece, had me n my fella in fucking stitches past 2 days, the Iranian loghman diazepam are brilliant too, was a bit dissapointed with the stoner patch kids, really need two or 3 but you only get 6 in a pack


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> The chocolates are super strong, about 150mg a piece, had me n my fella in fucking stitches past 2 days, the Iranian loghman diazepam are brilliant too, was a bit dissapointed with the stoner patch kids, really need two or 3 but you only get 6 in a pack


omg i wish i could have some bensedin right now. Diazepam justk kicks asss. ALthough I'm on 450mg pregabalin and 20mg morphine(IV) atm. but i wouldn't mind enhancing my high adding tad bit of diazepam XD


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> omg i wish i could have some bensedin right now. Diazepam justk kicks asss. ALthough I'm on 450mg pregabalin and 20mg morphine(IV) atm. but i wouldn't mind enhancing my high adding tad bit of diazepam XD


The bensedin are always reliable, never heard of a bad one
Never enjoyed pregab myself, just didnt enjoy the buzz, was like my body was drunk but head is completely sober but it's massive where I'm from


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> i used to mix in a syringe 3ML of morphine /60MG) and 10mg of midazolam 2ML fuck me those rushes were godlike. and SUPER CLEAN


Ohhhh that sounds beautiful, every overdose I've had tho has been benzos and heroin tho, all 15 of them fs


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> The bensedin are always reliable, never heard of a bad one
> Never enjoyed pregab myself, just didnt enjoy the buzz, was like my body was drunk but head is completely sober but it's massive where I'm from


i've seen that documentary haha lol, That guy would get stabbed/jumped in my country for the simple fact that he's a cunt and thinks he's badass snorting lyrica lol. Anyway lyrica is more like a potentiator not a cool drug per se BUT when it kicks in good it obliterates anxiety so good.


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> Ohhhh that sounds beautiful, every overdose I've had tho has been benzos and heroin tho, all 15 of them fs


i've prolly shot up morphine like 3000 times and never EVER OD'd because since i use pharma stuff i know how much i'm doing.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> i've seen that documentary haha lol, That guy would get stabbed/jumped in my country for the simple fact that he's a cunt and thinks he's badass snorting lyrica lol. Anyway lyrica is more like a potentiator not a cool drug per se BUT when it kicks in good it obliterates anxiety so good.


Haha as you hear in the documentary the paramilitaries were at him for growing weed and they go kneecap cunts left and right, man the amount of people I've seen snort pregab or xanax and wen you tell them that it's a waste you get fuckin looked at like your calling them a stupid, which I am but not directly lol


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> Haha as you hear in the documentary the paramilitaries were at him for growing weed and they go kneecap cunts left and right, man the amount of people I've seen snort pregab or xanax and wen you tell them that it's a waste you get fuckin looked at like your calling them a stupid, which I am but not directly lol


hahahahhahahahahha. well they don't know shit about pharmacology, bioavailability, water solubility so i don't blame em....but they're stupid in the end haha.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> i've prolly shot up morphine like 3000 times and never EVER OD'd because since i use pharma stuff i know how much i'm doing.


That's the problem with heroin now, since it isn't from vials anymore it's so much easier to overdo it
I see all your coke posts but what is the h scene really like in Lima? Expensive? Frowned upon?


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> That's the problem with heroin now, since it isn't from vials anymore it's so much easier to overdo it
> I see all your coke posts but what is the h scene really like in Lima? Expensive? Frowned upon?


there's no heroin here and barely few ppl inject. The only ones who inject they do ketamine vials. And i've only met a few ppl thati can count with my fingers that do morphine like me.


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> That's the problem with heroin now, since it isn't from vials anymore it's so much easier to overdo it
> I see all your coke posts but what is the h scene really like in Lima? Expensive? Frowned upon?


I'm probably the most hardcore IV user in lima forrea LOL. oh yeah some ppl inject coke aswell but it's very rare too.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

if i had to take a pic of my stash it will be an empty tin with a few scattered pills  need to go stock up this weekend

but i still have enough weed for end of days


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> there's no heroin here and barely few ppl inject. The only ones who inject they do ketamine vials. And i've only met a few ppl thati can count with my fingers that do morphine like me.


You should maybe start growing some poppies there haha crazy it's swimming in coke but barely any heroin, you'd think it'd be much bigger, suppose morphine is good enough, I'd love some ket vials, used to get em when I was younger before I'd use a needle so would love to try them now


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Coffeeshroom said:


> if i had to take a pic of my stash it will be an empty tin with a few scattered pills  need to go stock up this weekend
> 
> but i still have enough weed for end of days


What scattered pills eh?


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> You should maybe start growing some poppies there haha crazy it's swimming in coke but barely any heroin, you'd think it'd be much bigger, suppose morphine is good enough, I'd love some ket vials, used to get em when I was younger before I'd use a needle so would love to try them now


man, who needs heroin when you got 100% pure morphine, it's practically the same thing, even better than street heroin. lols


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> man, who needs heroin when you got 100% pure morphine, it's practically the same thing, even better than street heroin. lols


Don't know man, had much stronger hits from heroin than morphine, whenever I've had morphine it's never beaten heroin in my opinion


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> You should maybe start growing some poppies there haha crazy it's swimming in coke but barely any heroin, you'd think it'd be much bigger, suppose morphine is good enough, I'd love some ket vials, used to get em when I was younger before I'd use a needle so would love to try them now


those vials are so aboundant and cheap here LOL, around 6 US bockzzzz each but i don't like K that much haha. I justlove my otc pregab,pentin,lorazepam,diazepam,clonazepam,bromazolam and finally alprazolam. shit i just nodded for a good 2 mins XD


----------



## Coffeeshroom

matt<3ketamine said:


> What scattered pills eh?


aah just a few benzos( variety ) and subutex. Have like 50 tramadol too but dont wanna touch that really.


----------



## Flower Fairy

matt<3ketamine said:


> favourite is nitrazepam



Nope, I've got 9 of my nitrazapam left to confusing for me to want, not buying them again lol ticked them off my "pill want list" though


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

nznity said:


> man, who needs heroin when you got 100% pure morphine, it's practically the same thing, even better than street heroin. lols



H definitely is a more pleasurable experience than morphine would be the general consensus as far as I know. This would be for the rush. As to the best of my knowledge the general consensus H has a better rush than morphine. Considering as you mentioned they end up being the same drug the rush would be the main difference outside of potency. However the problem being that very few people get pure H. 

They get as has been mentioned street H. So I would have to agree with you *nznity*. H is great but in your situation I can definitely see how vials would be preferable. In practice vials would be preferable to street H in most cases in most countries IMHO. Now if it was down to pure H vs pure M it's a different matter. Regardless I'm jealous as I don't have either.


----------



## DopeM

I prefer diamorphine to morphine all day


----------



## matt<3ketamine

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> H definitely is a more pleasurable experience than morphine would be the general consensus as far as I know. This would be for the rush. As to the best of my knowledge the general consensus H has a better rush than morphine. Considering as you mentioned they end up being the same drug the rush would be the main difference outside of potency. However the problem being that very few people get pure H.
> 
> They get as has been mentioned street H. So I would have to agree with you *nznity*. H is great but in your situation I can definitely see how vials would be preferable. In practice vials would be preferable to street H in most cases in most countries IMHO. Now if it was down to pure H vs pure M it's a different matter. Regardless I'm jealous as I don't have either.


If Diamorphine vials were more prevalent there would not be so many overdoses, in the same way nznity says he's not OD'D I believe that's down to the fact he knows the dose quality etc and doesn't have to just shoot it and find out mentality that h users have to have


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Nope, I've got 9 of my nitrazapam left to confusing for me to want, not buying them again lol ticked them off my "pill want list" though


FF, nitraz Is too strong u shudnt he fooling aeoud with that. U Need a mellow long lasting benzo. Clonazepam would b Ur best option tbh


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> If Diamorphine vials were more prevalent there would not be so many overdoses, in the same way nznity says he's not OD'D I believe that's down to the fact he knows the dose quality etc and doesn't have to just shoot it and find out mentality that h users have to have


Indeed Man, always same quality, same dosage, purity. Its Pharma stuff, best u can get the rush Is amazing always. Almost 0 rizk to get N infection. Diamorphine should be sold legally imo.in a perfect World...coming soon if god wants.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> FF, nitraz Is too strong u shudnt he fooling aeoud with that. U Need a mellow long lasting benzo. Clonazepam would b Ur best option tbh


It's a knock out benzo, glad I only had 10 of em when I got em because I couldn't handle being on those everyday, your right with clonazepam tho for FF, think that's suit her perfect, clonazepam always makes me very friendly n chatty n relaxed


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> It's a knock out benzo, glad I only had 10 of em when I got em because I couldn't handle being on those everyday, your right with clonazepam tho for FF, think that's suit her perfect, clonazepam always makes me very friendly n chatty n relaxed


I've Taken 45mg of bromazepam today.although I'm relaxed as fuck. Therapeutically speaking nothing beats Rivotril/klonopin for GAD. Best benzo ever.


----------



## nznity

@matt<3ketamine makes me sad that i can buy it otc. She has to do magic tricks to get it


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> I've Taken 45mg of bromazepam today.although I'm relaxed as fuck. Therapeutically speaking nothing beats Rivotril/klonopin for GAD. Best benzo ever.


I woke up this morning and had a edible hangover, still stoned from night before lol
Had a diaz, 2 x 2mg promethazine to help me sleep and a small iv shot of ket, didn't do a lot after the khole I had the other night
O Bromazepam, where art thou lol


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> I woke up this morning and had a edible hangover, still stoned from night before lol
> Had a diaz, 2 x 2mg promethazine to help me sleep and a small iv shot of ket, didn't do a lot after the khole I had the other night
> O Bromazepam, where art thou lol


I dont get the last part m8, where art Thou? Haha


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> @matt<3ketamine makes me sad that i can buy it otc. She has to do magic tricks to get it


We all gotta do magic tricks sadly, think both me n her wuld love them ket vials too haha, might have to visit Lima sometime, heard it's got some good drugs, can't remember where I heard that  haha



nznity said:


> I dont get the last part m8, where art Thou? Haha


 I meant it's missing, I can't obtain it, where is it kinda thing lol


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> We all gotta do magic tricks sadly, think both me n her wuld love them ket vials too haha, might have to visit Lima sometime, heard it's got some good drugs, can't remember where I heard that  haha
> 
> 
> I meant it's missing, I can't obtain it, where is it kinda thing lol


Look all the clonaz I've been buying otc just this past month. I can go to the chemist AND just buy 1-2 clonaz 2mg pills. I got 5 bromaz left AND those are 2 empty vials of k
 U can see an a.poule of morphine too.
Love miii country Man.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

had a pic dog musta ate it....


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> We all gotta do magic tricks sadly, think both me n her wuld love them ket vials too haha, might have to visit Lima sometime, heard it's got some good drugs, can't remember where I heard that  haha
> 
> 
> I meant it's missing, I can't obtain it, where is it kinda thing lol


Prolly Heard that from me? Lolssss ket Is so abundant here AND cheao. As fk


----------



## 6am-64-14m

I'll get cleaned up.... 


DopeM said:


> Score!


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> FF, nitraz Is too strong u shudnt he fooling aeoud with that. U Need a mellow long lasting benzo. Clonazepam would b Ur best option tbh



Tell me about it, I didn't know they confused you like that when I bought them it was one on my benzos to try list, I only took a 3rd last night 

And I ordered clonazepam funnily enough that's on my benzos to try list too

But because I don't want to much groggy and confusing I'm sick as fuck see I have almost 9 nitrazapam pills and won't take them apart from a spec of a pill last night for my insomnia as that's how much I can't take the confusion lol, it's not being able to type as I need to be messaging to get me through this, and everyone here on Bluelight are helping me more than they know, so I need to be able to type lol



matt<3ketamine said:


> It's a knock out benzo, glad I only had 10 of em when I got em because I couldn't handle being on those everyday, your right with clonazepam tho for FF, think that's suit her perfect, clonazepam always makes me very friendly n chatty n relaxed



I bought fucking 20 lol as I thought they sound wicked as I'll only want more when the ten run out lol, now I don't even want them lol


----------



## Wilson Wilson

matt<3ketamine said:


> Where on the benzo scale would you place bromazepam? It and lorazepam are the two last benzos I've wanted to try, favourite is nitrazepam, what would yours be?



It is as others said very subjective. Personally temazepam is my favourite despite being less potent than diazepam. Nitrazepam is as potent as diazepam but knocks you fucking sideways. So benzos are just very subjective substances, people incorrectly assume potency is what makes a benzo "good" - not at all.

Bromazepam 6mg = diazepam 10mg according to the Ashton Manual. I find it pretty nice, like Xanax and Valium had a baby is always how I like to describe it. Hits hard and fast like Xanax but feels floaty and relaxing and warm like Valium.

Real nice benzo imo, take enough or have a low enough tolerance and you get real nice muscle relaxation too. And it mixes excellently with weed. Can also have you proper chatty this one.

Not as nice as temaz imo but still a nice solid benzo. The frogs love it apparently.



nznity said:


> Therapeutically speaking nothing beats Rivotril/klonopin for GAD.



Agreed, that's why it's the one I'm scripted. It just treats GAD so well with minimal side effects.

OT added 60x alprazolam 1mg to my collection:


----------



## BK38

DopeM said:


> Score!



That blow looks primo! Droool


----------



## devilsgospel

Clonazepam, bromazepam, and diazepam are my holy trinity. No other benzo comes close for me. Not only do they treat my anxiety the best, but they have great euphoria, muscle relaxation, and also just make me a joy to be around (which is not a quality I'm known for lol). Xanax just makes me a psychopath and lorazepam does fuck all. Etizolam isn't bad, but I'd prefer something longer lasting.


----------



## Flower Fairy

Wilson Wilson said:


> Nitrazepam is as potent as diazepam but knocks you fucking sideways. So benzos are just very subjective substances, people incorrectly assume potency is what makes a benzo "good" - not at all



Nitrazapam and Diazepam is same on them comparison charts so I took 20mg on my  first try of them an no way are they the same as I could take 120mg+ of diazepam and still type yet I've took just over half a 10mg this evening and I'm not that relaxed but I'm struggling to type, what the fuck causes this confusion and typing is so hard on nitrazapam when I'm fine on loads vallies or xanax? 

I'm not buying more nitrazapam but it's all I have to sleep lol


----------



## matt<3ketamine

@schizopath some subby porn for ya man


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Wilson Wilson said:


> It is as others said very subjective. Personally temazepam is my favourite despite being less potent than diazepam. Nitrazepam is as potent as diazepam but knocks you fucking sideways. So benzos are just very subjective substances, people incorrectly assume potency is what makes a benzo "good" - not at all.
> 
> Bromazepam 6mg = diazepam 10mg according to the Ashton Manual. I find it pretty nice, like Xanax and Valium had a baby is always how I like to describe it. Hits hard and fast like Xanax but feels floaty and relaxing and warm like Valium.
> 
> Real nice benzo imo, take enough or have a low enough tolerance and you get real nice muscle relaxation too. And it mixes excellently with weed. Can also have you proper chatty this one.
> 
> Not as nice as temaz imo but still a nice solid benzo. The frogs love it apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, that's why it's the one I'm scripted. It just treats GAD so well with minimal side effects.
> 
> OT added 60x alprazolam 1mg to my collection:


That description makes it sound right up my street, sadly have only seen it sold out fs so never had the chance to give it a go, love the come up of xanax and prefer the body of diazepam, it's why I love clonazepam cause I find it like that, whilst temazepam I need 30-40mg to start feeling anything, last time I had it I found 1 x 10mg temazepam mixed in with my grandads unused bottle of chlordiazepoxide, and felt so little but when younger my mate gave me 2 x 30mg ones and we're good


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Flower Fairy said:


> Nitrazapam and Diazepam is same on them comparison charts so I took 20mg on my  first try of them an no way are they the same as I could take 120mg+ of diazepam and still type yet I've took just over half a 10mg this evening and I'm not that relaxed but I'm struggling to type, what the fuck causes this confusion and typing is so hard on nitrazapam when I'm fine on loads vallies or xanax?
> 
> I'm not buying more nitrazapam but it's all I have to sleep lol



This is what I'm saying those charts say one thing but the reality is very subjective. You can't really count on the charts to be accurate because it differs by individual.

And yeah I think most would agree nitrazepam hits you far harder than diazepam regardless haha.



matt<3ketamine said:


> That description makes it sound right up my street, sadly have only seen it sold out fs so never had the chance to give it a go, love the come up of xanax and prefer the body of diazepam, it's why I love clonazepam cause I find it like that, whilst temazepam I need 30-40mg to start feeling anything, last time I had it I found 1 x 10mg temazepam mixed in with my grandads unused bottle of chlordiazepoxide, and felt so little but when younger my mate gave me 2 x 30mg ones and we're good



It is proper nice stuff, rare to find for me too though so I stock up when I do hence my big stash a couple pages back. Temazepam is lovely but as you say you do need a high dose to get to where you wanna go.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

just some 10mg diazepam and healthy stuff

I call this the "fuck alcohol I don't want to die" special


----------



## Flower Fairy

Wilson Wilson said:


> And yeah I think most would agree nitrazepam hits you far harder than diazepam regardless haha.



I'm awake after about 2 or  3 hour sleep WHY I thought it's long lasting, is it the mirtazapine that I was so used to thats so much stronger for sleep avd used to knock me out till it poops out on you or whst? I took another half nitrazapam at 2:30 it's now 4am and I trued to sleep and can't, I'm not relaxdd I'm anxious I can't typo evabd I'm almost crying 

I've took 8 zopiclone before and been fine to types I even took 18 over the course of a day avd was typing away fine, I couldnt remember any messages I write but I still managed to type so it's not the hypnotics sude of nitrazapam 

I'm crossing over to clonazepam if they come today fucksake I'm never going to be able to sleep unmedicsfed am I 

Why am I anxious and crying wen I've took a benzo, sorry about typos


----------



## geekgrl

It's 48 hrs since I took my last opiate (oxy) can't sleep for shit - am giving in to one of these bad boys:


*1mg xanax*, got another 40 somewhere - but it feels like a such a WASTE to SLEEP THROUGH it. Anyone elae get like that with their benzos when using for sleep (or any drug - sleep's a waste innit, but love sleep). I wanna love every minute and stay awake but also sleep, it is a dilemma!



nznity said:


> Lolssss ket Is so abundant here AND cheao. As fk


@nznity You also get ket vials! I'm so jealous. I really hate snorting that shit, but would  love to try IV!  I've done IN loads but does  Is it feel different IV? What's the dosage like cause when I crushed my legs they gave it me and i just passed out.I'd love to try that.


----------



## geekgrl

Flower Fairy said:


> And I ordered clonazepam funnily enough that's on my benzos to try list too


I see everyone mentioni clonazepam, I've never tried it. What's it got over xanax or diazepam?



Flower Fairy said:


> I have almost 9 nitrazapam pills



Nitrazepam has a too longer half life than I could deal with. IIRC In the uk it's only recommended for sedating old people. I just wanted to sleep forever, only benzo I didnt get on with.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

negrogesic said:


> I recently bought this timed safe to keep some of my stash in to prevent me from taking stuff too much. Particularly opioids. If i keep opioids around ill take them pretty compulsively and windup having withdrawal.
> 
> It has a maximum of 10 days in one setting, but you can add more time as well. Time cannot be subtracted.
> 
> As you can see on the timer in about 3 hours im going to treat myself to some o-dsmt. It has been 10 days since i locked it in there.
> 
> Ive already tried to defeat the timer by taking the batteries out for a few hours hoping it would reset. That was after only 24 hours of it being locked. It didn't work. The goddamn box remembered how many days were left.
> 
> I also had a dream my girlfriend messed with it and accidentally added 10 more days and i was furious. Another night i had a dream i found an easy way to open it.
> 
> Whats funny is that im just as addicted to the drug  whether or not its inside or outside of this box considering the amount of time ive spent fixating on it.
> 
> Not sure if i like this thing. Im sure if i had a 2 grams of crack and allowed myself to keep one gram and locked the other gram in this box it wouldn't take long till I'd break out a hammer.


i know im late ive been mia, good idea tho, I rember b4 I was a member someone on here got one of these it's not a bad idea


----------



## nznity

geekgrl said:


> I see everyone mentioni clonazepam, I've never tried it. What's it got over xanax or diazepam?
> .


Therapeutically speaking, clonazepam is the best benzo ever. It's like the heroin of benzos. Long half life, smooth comedown, relaxes your muscles so good, gets rid of anxiety. It's the gold standard of benzos and it's really potent. ALprazolam is too hypnotic, hits hard but only lasts a bit. you have to redose constantly when u use it. KInda like the hydromorphone of benzos haha, GOOD RUSH but short duration. Diazepam is my 2nd favourite benzo aswell butttt it lasts so long that leaves you groggy in the morning. that's the only downside from it, apart from that it's got everything that clonaz has


----------



## nznity

sewerslide.666mg said:


> i know im late ive been mia, good idea tho, I rember b4 I was a member someone on here got one of these it's not a bad idea


that shit wouldn't work for me, i'd smash it on the floor 2 hrs after getting it lol.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Ive been Rxed tizanidine i know it's not hardcore I had flexeril b4 that I don't take it all the time just if I need it or if I take with kratom still haven't found my sweet spot I don't expect to much does anyone have any opinion on tizanidine


----------



## geekgrl

nznity said:


> Therapeutically speaking, clonazepam is the best benzo ever. It's like the heroin of benzos. Long half life, smooth comedown, relaxes your muscles so good, gets rid of anxiety. It's the gold standard of benzos and it's really potent. ALprazolam is too hypnotic, hits hard but only lasts a bit. you have to redose constantly when u use it. KInda like the hydromorphone of benzos haha, GOOD RUSH but short duration. Diazepam is my 2nd favourite benzo aswell butttt it lasts so long that leaves you groggy in the morning. that's the only downside from it, apart from that it's got everything that clonaz has


Thanks for that great explanation, I'll have to see what I can hunt down through my sources. 

So basically like diazepam, but not groggy, ye? (which I have done a lot of)'
But I do like the xanax shortness so I can get it it out of my system quicker.


----------



## nznity

geekgrl said:


> Thanks for that great explanation, I'll have to see what I can hunt down through my sources.
> 
> So basically like diazepam, but not groggy, ye? (which I have done a lot of)'
> But I do like the xanax shortness so I can get it it out of my system quicker.


ehhhh diazepam is a bit different though, diazepam imo is the one with the best muscle relaxation, then it comes bromazepam in high doses and finally clonazepam. Clonazepam just gives you this really cool calm effect, like nothing matters. it's the best for anxiety and comedowns too. IDK every benzo is unique and trying to describe em is hard. kinda like trying to describe a flavour lol.


----------



## geekgrl

That Xanax is starting to kick in and starting to feel amazing. But now I want more!


----------



## nznity

geekgrl said:


> Thanks for that great explanation, I'll have to see what I can hunt down through my sources.
> 
> So basically like diazepam, but not groggy, ye? (which I have done a lot of)'
> But I do like the xanax shortness so I can get it it out of my system quicker.


xanax is really the best "recreationally" speaking cause it's all bang bang bang, hits hard and quick. if you wanna getfucked up it's the best but for anxiety is not that good.


----------



## nznity

geekgrl said:


> That Xanax is starting to kick in and starting to feel amazing. But now I want more!


seee like i was saying,,to getf ucked up xanax is the best lol.


----------



## Flower Fairy

geekgrl said:


> I see everyone mentioni clonazepam, I've never tried it. What's it got over xanax or diazepam?



Don't know I've always wanted to try it and never found it till recently so we'll see if it arrives lol, and nitrazapam I'd not took till a week ago too lol another one I'd wanted to try, next is lorazapam as not tried them before either



geekgrl said:


> Nitrazepam has a too longer half life than I could deal with. IIRC In the uk it's only recommended for sedating old people. I just wanted to sleep forever, only benzo I didnt get on with.



It wakes me up after 2 or 3 fucking hours I'm shattered


----------



## Flower Fairy

Someone once said on here that xanax is the crack of benzos as you need to re dose so often lol, one would just be working and I'd want more, but I'm not buying it again it's not sedating, I want monged out

So if clonazepam is the heroin of benzos @nznity I'm all over that shit, I'm going to be checking for the postman every time I hear a noise and he's not due for hours lol, my typing is getting better now but my fucking eyes are burning so tired eyes pouring drops in and rubbing them

Everyone's brain chemistry is different, look at you all saying nitrazapam knocks you out, it doesn't me, what's that about, I think I prefer valium for anxiety and sleep but I used to take alot, hence my addiction to vallies for years

But I'm still to try a few more different benzos till I can pick a favourite lol


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Here's my herbs and spices and stuff:


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Someone once said on here that xanax is the crack of benzos as you need to re dose so often lol, one would just be working and I'd want more, but I'm not buying it again it's not sedating, I want monged out
> 
> So if clonazepam is the heroin of benzos @nznity I'm all over that shit, I'm going to be checking for the postman every time I hear a noise and he's not due for hours lol, my typing is getting better now but my fucking eyes are burning so tired eyes pouring drops in and rubbing them
> 
> Everyone's brain chemistry is different, look at you all saying nitrazapam knocks you out, it doesn't me, what's that about, I think I prefer valium for anxiety and sleep but I used to take alot, hence my addiction to vallies for years
> 
> But I'm still to try a few more different benzos till I can pick a favourite lol


if you like valium, you're gonna LOVE clonazepam.


----------



## Flower Fairy

My clonazepam just arrived, I've never tried these before but I've wanted to since I started taking benzos and knew them as K-pins lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hopefully this will see me through til morning - Asian lightning!









						4437-F7-DA-BD93-4-BB1-AECE-4296-AE9818-FC
					

Image 4437-F7-DA-BD93-4-BB1-AECE-4296-AE9818-FC hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> My clonazepam just arrived, I've never tried these before but I've wanted to since I started taking benzos and knew them as K-pins lol


UR GONNA FALL IN LOVE WITH EM' TRUST MEEEE. YAYYY FINALLY :DDDDDDDD


----------



## nznity

Atelier3 said:


>


i bet those shards are crimson color by now XD have fun mate.


----------



## Jabberwocky

nznity said:


> i bet those shards are crimson color by now XD have fun mate.


3/4 of it up my arm with a bit left for breakfast top-up. Very enjoyable indeed.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Atelier3 said:


>



That shard looks so nice thick but transparent.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> That shard looks so nice thick but transparent.


They are kind of semi-transparent and a bit milky. Rush was incredible.


----------



## Thickchicken

Wilson Wilson said:


> Original formula 80's, fully crushable.
> 
> Bringing in the new year baby.
> 
> @steewith2ees that's a solid stash. I took half a Rivotril 2mg with half an OC80 today and 10mg dex to balance that out. Gonna do more tonight so I can nod into the new year. Mmmmm.


Dude I fuckin wish!


----------



## Thickchicken

All these fuckin meth heads these days!!! No disrespect to ya’s!!! There’s just so fucking many of you nowadays ! I hope you guys aren’t of the flailing type;!a lot sound professional here.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Flower Fairy said:


> I'm awake after about 2 or  3 hour sleep WHY I thought it's long lasting, is it the mirtazapine that I was so used to thats so much stronger for sleep avd used to knock me out till it poops out on you or whst? I took another half nitrazapam at 2:30 it's now 4am and I trued to sleep and can't, I'm not relaxdd I'm anxious I can't typo evabd I'm almost crying
> 
> I've took 8 zopiclone before and been fine to types I even took 18 over the course of a day avd was typing away fine, I couldnt remember any messages I write but I still managed to type so it's not the hypnotics sude of nitrazapam
> 
> I'm crossing over to clonazepam if they come today fucksake I'm never going to be able to sleep unmedicsfed am I
> 
> Why am I anxious and crying wen I've took a benzo, sorry about typos



Yeah your sleep problems are caused by your mirtazapine withdrawals. You need to either taper at low doses or let it pass. How long has it been since you last took mirtazapine?

I have a feeling a lot of what you are going through right now a combination of mirtazapine w/d and sleep deprivation. Mirtazapine is nasty stuff so you are right to stay off it. 

I am assuming the mirtazapine was a script though right? I mean it's not exactly something people take for fun. Could you talk to your GP and say you're having a hard time coming off it? It's not unusual for doctors to script basically comfort meds to help someone withdraw from their old script.

Have you tried pregabalin? It helped me a lot coming off oxy. You do NOT want to be on pregabs long-term. But as a short-term solution to get over the worst of your mirtazapine w/d it might help. Clearly benzos and z-drugs are not working for you.

And I think you already said you get a bad reaction from weed right?


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Thickchicken said:


> Dude I fuckin wish!



Oh mate that is literally fucking nothing that was a fucking teaser.

Hang on if I can dig through some old stash pics...































Personally, when it comes to opiates, this is what I prefer tho...








Thickchicken said:


> All these fuckin meth heads these days!!! No disrespect to ya’s!!! There’s just so fucking many of you nowadays ! I hope you guys aren’t of the flailing type;!a lot sound professional here.



Hey why not you got people who go to work on Adderall everyday. Meth is just a stronger form of the same drug, if you keep your doses sensible it's possible to be functional. The main problem is the long as fuck duration and how fiendy people get on it.

But if you take Desoxyn pills, which come in just 5mg and they're dexmeth so twice as potent as the street shit even before you take purity into account, they're extremely functional and medicinal from what I've read.

It's all about self-control though. Not fiending.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Thickchicken said:


> All these fuckin meth heads these days!!! No disrespect to ya’s!!! There’s just so fucking many of you nowadays ! I hope you guys aren’t of the flailing type;!a lot sound professional here.


As professional as they come. Never flailed. But I never push it past 2 days either.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Wilson Wilson said:


> Yeah your sleep problems are caused by your mirtazapine withdrawals. You need to either taper at low doses or let it pass. How long has it been since you last took mirtazapine?
> 
> I have a feeling a lot of what you are going through right now a combination of mirtazapine w/d and sleep deprivation. Mirtazapine is nasty stuff so you are right to stay off it.
> 
> I am assuming the mirtazapine was a script though right? I mean it's not exactly something people take for fun. Could you talk to your GP and say you're having a hard time coming off it? It's not unusual for doctors to script basically comfort meds to help someone withdraw from their old script.
> 
> Have you tried pregabalin? It helped me a lot coming off oxy. You do NOT want to be on pregabs long-term. But as a short-term solution to get over the worst of your mirtazapine w/d it might help. Clearly benzos and z-drugs are not working for you.
> 
> And I think you already said you get a bad reaction from weed right?



I'm quite curious now that I see this come up again. Why is mirtazapine viewed in such a negative manner here? What exactly makes it 'nasty stuff'? I remember seeing something about FF mentioning tapering off it using benzo's & meant to comment as that really threw me. 
I personally take both benzos & mirtazapine on a daily basis. If I were to discontinue one I would discontinue the benzo. Taken long term it's just become something I take to avoid withdrawals as opposed to for it's effects.

Long story but TL;DR would be 15mg mirtazapine & .25mg clonazepam at bed time. I personally find the mirtazapine to be a godsend for sleep with little in the way of side effects. I would have thought that using benzos to get off of mirtazapine would be using something with higher risk to get off of something with lower risk? I know that everyone is different but I'm just curious as to the reasoning behind what I'm seeing posted. I realize that I take a low dosage & that there can be more side effects & such at higher doses but even when I tried the higher doses initially; I don't recall there being much in the way of side effects. At the time it was given to me as an AD that would have the beneficial effects of increasing appetite & helping with sleep. I didn't really notice a difference with depressive symptoms but decided to continue the medication at a dose were it provides me a benefit in terms of sleep.

Actually taking a quick glance at wiki it mentions that mirtazapine is useful in patients with IBS & can be considered as a cheap substitute for ondansetron. In my case I take ondansetron & agree with the wiki in that mirtazapine is useful in helping appetite & as an anti-emetic. So in my case I'm likely to be biased toward the medication as it has multiple benefits for me. However regardless of said benefits I don't notice negatives that would make me want to stop taking the medication. If the medication wasn't providing benefit I totally understand the wish to discontinue. Perhaps I missed something in the conversation or am misinterpreting something. Though I guess most of what I just said is irrelevant as my question isn't about me. 

Basically I'm just curious as to why mirtazapine is viewed negatively &/or why someone would want to discontinue it if the medication was working as intended? (For sleep, appetite, AD etc.) 


Edit: Since everyone is also discussing benzos and I forgot to mention them I'll throw in my 2 cents.  I find temazepam to be by far the most recreational benzo I've consumed. Diazepam being another one I enjoy. Clonazepam I find to be a more functional benzo with plenty of uses but I don't find it as recreational as the afore-mentioned benzos. Alprazolam I'm not a fan of in general. I find it short acting as well as lacking in the muscle relaxing and hypnotic properties of the benzos I do enjoy. Lorazepam is a no go for me. I have a paradoxical type reaction of rage & as such avoid taking it. I haven't messed around much with 'RC' benzos. The only one I've consumed was phenazepam which I found to be very similar to clonazepam. I found it to be an excellent 'functional' type benzo. *My experience with phenazepam is not the norm; see the trainwreck thread )


----------



## matt<3ketamine

geekgrl said:


> It's 48 hrs since I took my last opiate (oxy) can't sleep for shit - am giving in to one of these bad boys:
> 
> 
> *1mg xanax*, got another 40 somewhere - but it feels like a such a WASTE to SLEEP THROUGH it. Anyone elae get like that with their benzos when using for sleep (or any drug - sleep's a waste innit, but love sleep). I wanna love every minute and stay awake but also sleep, it is a dilemma!
> 
> 
> @nznity You also get ket vials! I'm so jealous. I really hate snorting that shit, but would  love to try IV!  I've done IN loads but does  Is it feel different IV? What's the dosage like cause when I crushed my legs they gave it me and i just passed out.I'd love to try that.


You really gotta be careful with IV ket, I've done a big shot and it hit so quickly I was starting to k hole, needle still in my arm, lucky my bf was there to pull it out or I couldve snapped the pin off inside of me, given how thin n flimsy the 1ml exchange supplies ones are


----------



## kush407smoke

Crack





Morphine 30mg er











Meth





Shrooms


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Wilson Wilson said:


> Oh mate that is literally fucking nothing that was a fucking teaser.
> 
> Hang on if I can dig through some old stash pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, when it comes to opiates, this is what I prefer tho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey why not you got people who go to work on Adderall everyday. Meth is just a stronger form of the same drug, if you keep your doses sensible it's possible to be functional. The main problem is the long as fuck duration and how fiendy people get on it.
> 
> But if you take Desoxyn pills, which come in just 5mg and they're dexmeth so twice as potent as the street shit even before you take purity into account, they're extremely functional and medicinal from what I've read.
> 
> It's all about self-control though. Not fiending.


Man I used to get those longtec oxy sheets for free, and actiq fentanyl lollypops too, my mates mum had cancer and never took them for years, prefered weed and ket so she wuld trade us them or just give em for free, so when i see the prices they go for now, i could never buy them as it just doesnt seem right to me.
We used to remove the wax and get out the mortar and pestal and fire 7 in and hav a fentanyl lolly in the mouth and just spend the day nodding in and out, really surprised I'm not dead tbh. Then once needles came around it all went downhill, then discovered gbl in nail Polish remover pads that you could plug, so throw gbl into that mix and we should of been dead but not once did we need an ambulance. Once heroin came around that's when the ODs started for me, so when @nznity says he never has had an OD I think it's because of it being pharmaceutical grade,


----------



## matt<3ketamine

WLM6060 said:


> Crack



Mmmmm dat crack do be looking sexy tho, I hate coke but a wee bitta crack every now n then, mix in a diazepam after and everything's fine


----------



## matt<3ketamine

@schizopath  you ever had this brand of subs before? They kinda sting your mouth and leave like little bits/clumps when under the tongue, but seem to take effect quicker than the Sandoz ones, click image if you can't see the actual pill, has an 8 on it



These ones for you @schizopath


----------



## JoEhJoEh

nznity said:


> i bet those shards are crimson color by now XD have fun mate.



Hey,

there is an interesting pic in our chatroom  @nznity

JJ


----------



## matt<3ketamine

JoEhJoEh said:


> Hey,
> 
> there is an interesting pic in our chatroom  @nznity
> 
> JJ


Never done meth, don't think I ever will as I'm not a massive fan of amphetamine,  never mind it being put into overdrive lol
What way do you take it?


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> Never done meth, don't think I ever will as I'm not a massive fan of amphetamine,  never mind it being put into overdrive lol
> What way do you take it?


I dont take amphetsmine either, i was just teasing him that he had already shot it up haha


----------



## kush407smoke

matt<3ketamine said:


> Never done meth, don't think I ever will as I'm not a massive fan of amphetamine,  never mind it being put into overdrive lol
> What way do you take it?




100mg to start your day never hurt anybody lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

nznity said:


> I dont take amphetsmine either, i was just teasing him that he had already shot it up haha



About 15 minutes from purchase to mainline brain-fuck. Not my record



kush407smoke said:


> 100mg to start your day never hurt anybody lol



1000 mg fills in the whole day and all that night!


----------



## kush407smoke

Atelier3 said:


> About 15 minutes from purchase to mainline brain-fuck. Not my record
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 mg fills in the whole day and all that night!




If its good meth a1000mg or 1 gram will have you up 2 days or so and it puts you in a hyper sexual mind state


----------



## Jabberwocky

kush407smoke said:


> If its good meth a1000mg or 1 gram will have you up 2 days or so and it puts you in a hyper sexual mind state



It does indeed. I probably have another 24 hours in me - several of those hours will be filled with hyper sexual debauchery.


----------



## kush407smoke

Atelier3 said:


> It does indeed. I probably have another 24 hours in me - several of those hours will be filled with hyper sexual debauchery.





Truthfully I prefer iv adderal to iv meth


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> That blow looks primo! Droool


Tis fire @ fair price as well.

It's funny bc when my wife moved to NY she thought the shit I was getting was better than this (we are back visiting her family).

This is def better, not so moreish, cleaner, sleepier.  It's also about $20 less a g and it weighs out to the point without the baggie.

We were getting some very good stuff from chapos boys until they caught on to the fact that nobody in Buffalo cooks, eats, or raises "sea cucumbers" and there was an anomaly in the amount of them getting shipped in from Mexico


Atelier3 said:


> It does indeed. I probably have another 24 hours in me - several of those hours will be filled with hyper sexual debauchery.





kush407smoke said:


> If its good meth a1000mg or 1 gram will have you up 2 days or so and it puts you in a hyper sexual mind state


1 gram of the good stuff  could keep me up for a week and a half if utilized properly.  I'd be giving up some sexual proclivities to stretch it however and what's the point in that then?

But I've been zooted on a point for the past 54 or so hours.


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> But I've been zooted on a point for the past 54 or so hours.



Wow. That must be some fire stuff. With tolerance even the best stuff I can find in Australia would only keep me going 12 hours on a single point. Generally I get 48 hours out of a gram. I do a bit better after month off. Still murderously expensive though.

I also like to be at the upper limit of high...


----------



## JessFR

Soo, I went over the past 5 pages. If I didn't know any better I'd think bluelight was mostly benzo users, I wonder if that's true or if people are just more willing to talk openly about benzos.


----------



## Flower Fairy

Wilson Wilson said:


> Yeah your sleep problems are caused by your mirtazapine withdrawals. You need to either taper at low doses or let it pass. How long has it been since you last took mirtazapine?



Yeah I think so too, it's been over 2 weeks now, I quit from 30mg mirtazapine strait onto vallies



Wilson Wilson said:


> I am assuming the mirtazapine was a script though right? I mean it's not exactly something people take for fun



Yep, a script I start on 7.5mg then go up everytime it poops out on me and up to 30mg, then it's stimulating at doses higher than 30mg

I've used it many times for depression, anxiety and sleep, and when I wasn't depressed anymore and had stopped and was sleeping fine I needed them again for sleep at start of pandemic so went back on them



Wilson Wilson said:


> Have you tried pregabalin?



Funnily enough it's what she's gave me next to try now mirtazapine don't work, but I was on them once years ago and had a bad reaction, think the dose was to strong or because I was doing coke which interferes with meds anyway, I quit the pregabalin after 10 days, so now even though she's started me on a lower dose I'm to scared to take them 


Wilson Wilson said:


> And I think you already said you get a bad reaction from weed right?



Yes well done honestly you're memory is summit else lol

I did try clonazepam last night 2 x 2mg helped me sleep through the night, it was lovely, but what with my past benzo addiction I don't want addicted to that 

So I thought maybe use pregabalin to come off the clonazepam, I have 28 left and if I take them everynight I'll be feeling even worse in a few weeks, and I'll start taking them in the day too knowing me 

Thanks so much you definitely understand what's happening to me, but on a lighter note I've lost so much weight as still not eating much at all, but need to see if I can get more fortisips, the only food I can face is my favourite sushi but it's expensive so only had it twice recently


----------



## Wilson Wilson

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> I'm quite curious now that I see this come up again. Why is mirtazapine viewed in such a negative manner here? What exactly makes it 'nasty stuff'? I remember seeing something about FF mentioning tapering off it using benzo's & meant to comment as that really threw me.
> I personally take both benzos & mirtazapine on a daily basis. If I were to discontinue one I would discontinue the benzo. Taken long term it's just become something I take to avoid withdrawals as opposed to for it's effects.
> 
> Long story but TL;DR would be 15mg mirtazapine & .25mg clonazepam at bed time. I personally find the mirtazapine to be a godsend for sleep with little in the way of side effects. I would have thought that using benzos to get off of mirtazapine would be using something with higher risk to get off of something with lower risk? I know that everyone is different but I'm just curious as to the reasoning behind what I'm seeing posted. I realize that I take a low dosage & that there can be more side effects & such at higher doses but even when I tried the higher doses initially; I don't recall there being much in the way of side effects. At the time it was given to me as an AD that would have the beneficial effects of increasing appetite & helping with sleep. I didn't really notice a difference with depressive symptoms but decided to continue the medication at a dose were it provides me a benefit in terms of sleep.
> 
> Actually taking a quick glance at wiki it mentions that mirtazapine is useful in patients with IBS & can be considered as a cheap substitute for ondansetron. In my case I take ondansetron & agree with the wiki in that mirtazapine is useful in helping appetite & as an anti-emetic. So in my case I'm likely to be biased toward the medication as it has multiple benefits for me. However regardless of said benefits I don't notice negatives that would make me want to stop taking the medication. If the medication wasn't providing benefit I totally understand the wish to discontinue. Perhaps I missed something in the conversation or am misinterpreting something. Though I guess most of what I just said is irrelevant as my question isn't about me.
> 
> Basically I'm just curious as to why mirtazapine is viewed negatively &/or why someone would want to discontinue it if the medication was working as intended? (For sleep, appetite, AD etc.)
> 
> 
> Edit: Since everyone is also discussing benzos and I forgot to mention them I'll throw in my 2 cents.  I find temazepam to be by far the most recreational benzo I've consumed. Diazepam being another one I enjoy. Clonazepam I find to be a more functional benzo with plenty of uses but I don't find it as recreational as the afore-mentioned benzos. Alprazolam I'm not a fan of in general. I find it short acting as well as lacking in the muscle relaxing and hypnotic properties of the benzos I do enjoy. Lorazepam is a no go for me. I have a paradoxical type reaction of rage & as such avoid taking it. I haven't messed around much with 'RC' benzos. The only one I've consumed was phenazepam which I found to be very similar to clonazepam. I found it to be an excellent 'functional' type benzo. *My experience with phenazepam is not the norm; see the trainwreck thread )



I presume what you're seeing is a psychological bias, and there's probably a name for it that I just don't know, but if you take a med and it just works for you with minimal side effects you won't go on a forum to post about it. But if a med is causing you a lot of problems and you are having trouble getting off it, you will post asking for support in that goal.

I say it's nasty stuff based on personal experience. It numbed me, made me suicidal, made me sleep for 12 hours, made a zombie, I might as well have been dead on that shit. So that's my memory of being on the crap. It was so bad I just wanted to stop taking it ASAP. I did a fast taper then literally threw the rest of what I had away and told my GP I am never taking this again.

The use of benzos by the OP who is trying to taper is problematic in my view because they're just boshing high doses and it's still not actually helping with their symptoms so I was discouraging benzo and z-drug use and suggesting alternatives to help get past the withdrawal.

As for my personal medication experience: I have never had good luck on any antidepressants, they made me suicidal and numb and tired and gave me brain zaps and were just overall horrible fucking things. I felt the same with those as you do with your benzos: I took them to avoid withdrawals. Same when they later put me on pregabalin, that was horrible to be on daily too, but if I skipped a dose I'd know about it because I'd get super anxious and start shaking and sweating and I felt like a smackhead needing a fix so I had to keep taking it anyway. In fact even when I was on oxy it didn't feel that bad just from skipping a single dose!

Clonazepam is my scripted benzo too but I'm scripted 4mg. I don't actually take 4mg because that's just stupid. But I took 1mg this morning and as soon as it kicked in I felt calm, relaxed, happy, ready for the day. It works for me very well. I also am pleasantly surprised that, unlike other benzos, I haven't developed a tolerance to the anxiolytic properties even after being on it for years. And I can still take just 1mg, sometimes even just 0.5mg, and it works for my GAD all day. I love it.



matt<3ketamine said:


> Man I used to get those longtec oxy sheets for free, and actiq fentanyl lollypops too, my mates mum had cancer and never took them for years, prefered weed and ket so she wuld trade us them or just give em for free, so when i see the prices they go for now, i could never buy them as it just doesnt seem right to me.
> We used to remove the wax and get out the mortar and pestal and fire 7 in and hav a fentanyl lolly in the mouth and just spend the day nodding in and out, really surprised I'm not dead tbh. Then once needles came around it all went downhill, then discovered gbl in nail Polish remover pads that you could plug, so throw gbl into that mix and we should of been dead but not once did we need an ambulance. Once heroin came around that's when the ODs started for me, so when @nznity says he never has had an OD I think it's because of it being pharmaceutical grade,








But yeah I would never pay the silly prices some people do for oxy after having proper connections, knowing people with scripts, etc.


----------



## schizopath

matt<3ketamine said:


> @schizopath  you ever had this brand of subs before? They kinda sting your mouth and leave like little bits/clumps when under the tongue, but seem to take effect quicker than the Sandoz ones, click image if you can't see the actual pill, has an 8 on it
> 
> 
> 
> These ones for you @schizopath


Never even heard of sandoz bupre. Weird. Hope they were good


----------



## Wilson Wilson

JessFR said:


> Soo, I went over the past 5 pages. If I didn't know any better I'd think bluelight was mostly benzo users, I wonder if that's true or if people are just more willing to talk openly about benzos.



Benzos are very frequently used by polydrug abusers and BL is full of those so it adds up   



Flower Fairy said:


> Yeah I think so too, it's been over 2 weeks now, I quit from 30mg mirtazapine strait onto vallies
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, a script I start on 7.5mg then go up everytime it poops out on me and up to 30mg, then it's stimulating at doses higher than 30mg
> 
> I've used it many times for depression, anxiety and sleep, and when I wasn't depressed anymore and had stopped and was sleeping fine I needed them again for sleep at start of pandemic so went back on them
> 
> 
> 
> Funnily enough it's what she's gave me next to try now mirtazapine don't work, but I was on them once years ago and had a bad reaction, think the dose was to strong or because I was doing coke which interferes with meds anyway, I quit the pregabalin after 10 days, so now even though she's started me on a lower dose I'm to scared to take them
> 
> 
> Yes well done honestly you're memory is summit else lol
> 
> I did try clonazepam last night 2 x 2mg helped me sleep through the night, it was lovely, but what with my past benzo addiction I don't want addicted to that
> 
> So I thought maybe use pregabalin to come off the clonazepam, I have 28 left and if I take them everynight I'll be feeling even worse in a few weeks, and I'll start taking them in the day too knowing me
> 
> Thanks so much you definitely understand what's happening to me, but on a lighter note I've lost so much weight as still not eating much at all, but need to see if I can get more fortisips, the only food I can face is my favourite sushi but it's expensive so only had it twice recently



Yeah I had a bad time on pregabalin too but I was on it at 300mg for a month or two. I think if use it only for sleep at low doses (50mg even) and only for one week it might help you. I don't know for sure, but clearly all the benzos are not helping much, and even though clonazepam did help, your concern about getting addicted again is very legitimate.

You also only have 28 pregabalin and you got 'em off your GP not a dealer so there's the element of having a limited supply that should help avoid any harmful behaviour with them. If the 28 you have are too high dose, you can also just ask your GP for a low dose only and say you only want it for a week or two and since they've already offered it to you I'm sure they'll oblige when a patient is literally asking for less drugs.


----------



## Flower Fairy

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> However regardless of said benefits I don't notice negatives that would make me want to stop taking the medication



It really works for me till legit 3 months in, stops helping my sleep and made me put on like 10 lbs 

I tried it before for anxiety and sleep but had to stop as of its stimulating effects at 30mg even though I startrd on 15mg 

Then I went on it at a lower dose for depression but I could sleep so knew it would mess my sleep up when I stopped but I was going throw PAWS (from quiting vallies and a slight K habit lol) 

So I was so depressed and was really missing my ex who I was only with for 2 months, plus I was back with another ex who wouldn't let me do K, so I went on mirtazapine as it has had studies saying it helps with addiction and cravings, and it really lifted out of depression and stopped my cravings for a while, no joke look at the "mirtazapine in addiction" studies but I then came off it as I felt better but I dud start craving K while still on the mirtazapine, I didn't even want benzos which I'd been addicted to for years I just wanted K 

And so last time I only went on it for sleep and it stopped helping that and I wanted to lose some weight I stopped it

I'm backwards I used tramadol to stop a heavy benzo addiction and it worked 

So yeah I'm trying benzos to come off Mirtazapine because I've been here coming off benzos so many times, I know I can do it again, but that mirtazapine and its effects on the histamine receptor for sleep and hunger is crazy


----------



## JoEhJoEh




----------



## DopeM

JessFR said:


> Soo, I went over the past 5 pages. If I didn't know any better I'd think bluelight was mostly benzo users, I wonder if that's true or if people are just more willing to talk openly about benzos.


benzos are not for human consumption
imho ime iykwim


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Wilson Wilson said:


> I presume what you're seeing is a psychological bias, and there's probably a name for it that I just don't know, but if you take a med and it just works for you with minimal side effects you won't go on a forum to post about it. But if a med is causing you a lot of problems and you are having trouble getting off it, you will post asking for support in that goal.
> 
> I say it's nasty stuff based on personal experience. It numbed me, made me suicidal, made me sleep for 12 hours, made a zombie, I might as well have been dead on that shit. So that's my memory of being on the crap. It was so bad I just wanted to stop taking it ASAP. I did a fast taper then literally threw the rest of what I had away and told my GP I am never taking this again.
> 
> The use of benzos by the OP who is trying to taper is problematic in my view because they're just boshing high doses and it's still not actually helping with their symptoms so I was discouraging benzo and z-drug use and suggesting alternatives to help get past the withdrawal.
> 
> As for my personal medication experience: I have never had good luck on any antidepressants, they made me suicidal and numb and tired and gave me brain zaps and were just overall horrible fucking things. I felt the same with those as you do with your benzos: I took them to avoid withdrawals. Same when they later put me on pregabalin, that was horrible to be on daily too, but if I skipped a dose I'd know about it because I'd get super anxious and start shaking and sweating and I felt like a smackhead needing a fix so I had to keep taking it anyway. In fact even when I was on oxy it didn't feel that bad just from skipping a single dose!
> 
> Clonazepam is my scripted benzo too but I'm scripted 4mg. I don't actually take 4mg because that's just stupid. But I took 1mg this morning and as soon as it kicked in I felt calm, relaxed, happy, ready for the day. It works for me very well. I also am pleasantly surprised that, unlike other benzos, I haven't developed a tolerance to the anxiolytic properties even after being on it for years. And I can still take just 1mg, sometimes even just 0.5mg, and it works for my GAD all day. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah I would never pay the silly prices some people do for oxy after having proper connections, knowing people with scripts, etc.



Absolutely. I would go ahead just call it a psychological bias as well. Clear enough. 
I know exactly what you mean though. That phenomena is quite common. Unless someone really likes or really dislikes something they generally aren't going out of there way to mention it. You don't see to many people going out there way to say hey I had a 3 star experience! It's ones or fives. 

Thanks for the reply BTW. As mentioned I was just curious as to others experience. I'm sorry to hear you had negative experiences with anti-depressant medication. I've had negative experiences with them as well. Mirtazapine being the exception though at 15mg I don't really see it as an AD. I take it for the effects I previously mentioned. I've also had a similar experience with pregabalin. I found the downsides to outweigh any potential upsides considering that the upsides were slim to non existent in my use case. It appears we've had quite similar experience in those regards in general though. I also was / am scripted clonazepam. I also was scripted absurd doses. In my case 6mg per day as opposed to 4 but either way; excessive. I did take the full 6 for a short period of time when I was heavy into opioids & such but once I got past certain things I've tapered down to the .25mg I take now. I've taken benzo's of some sort daily since I was a teenager. Thus my reasoning for continuing them. Seeing as it doesn't seem to affect me positively or negatively I continue to take the clonazepam rather than risking dealing with the issues that could arise if I were to continue to cut or discontinue after two decades of usage. I can take it daily for maintenance at the current dose & still be able to take it at a higher dose as needed which is how I like it. Technically I still have a script but in practice I don't. My Dr.'s records show that I am prescribed clonazepam by them but they don't actually write the script. I've no idea why they don't actually write that script but they know I have access to it without any real risk so I continue to obtain it myself. I have a very strange Dr. / patient relationship but I digress. 

I tapered down quite some time ago but now that I'm at such low doses I can once again take it & have it work. You sound more like my wife in that for her clonazepam has remained consistently effective at the same doses for decades. In my case though I take .25mg at bedtime as mentioned I don't notice much of anything from it. Now if I take a higher dose even as little as .5mg I will notice the effects. I'm happy in that I can use it as needed & that it's effective when I do so. I've had a massive tolerance to benzo's at various points in my life but am happy that is no longer the case. It's been quite some time since I tapered down to low doses. The excessive doses (6mg & various other benzo usage) were when I younger. Before I start rambling on to much regarding the subject I'll bring it to a close. It's great to hear that it works well for you as well though. Thanks again for clarifying & satisfying my curiousity. 



Flower Fairy said:


> It really works for me till legit 3 months in, stops helping my sleep and made me put on like 10 lbs
> 
> I tried it before for anxiety and sleep but had to stop as of its stimulating effects at 30mg even though I startrd on 15mg
> 
> Then I went on it at a lower dose for depression but I could sleep so knew it would mess my sleep up when I stopped but I was going throw PAWS (from quiting vallies and a slight K habit lol)
> 
> So I was so depressed and was really missing my ex who I was only with for 2 months, plus I was back with another ex who wouldn't let me do K, so I went on mirtazapine as it has had studies saying it helps with addiction and cravings, and it really lifted out of depression and stopped my cravings for a while, no joke look at the "mirtazapine in addiction" studies but I then came off it as I felt better but I dud start craving K while still on the mirtazapine, I didn't even want benzos which I'd been addicted to for years I just wanted K
> 
> And so last time I only went on it for sleep and it stopped helping that and I wanted to lose some weight I stopped it
> 
> I'm backwards I used tramadol to stop a heavy benzo addiction and it worked
> 
> So yeah I'm trying benzos to come off Mirtazapine because I've been here coming off benzos so many times, I know I can do it again, but that mirtazapine and its effects on the histamine receptor for sleep and hunger is crazy



I see. I was started on a dose of 30 (or higher? I don't recall exactly but know it was high) & didn't like it at all. I had planned to discontinue it entirely but getting down to 15mg worked for me. I don't know that it has AD effects for me but I agree with you in that it's histamine related effects are very strong. That would be why I take it. I had insomnia most of my life & I love the fact that now I can just lay down & 99% of the time be right out. I take it as I'm getting into bed & within a few minutes I'm asleep. I've never noticed any "anti addiction" properties myself but it's quite possible. Opioids are my DOC. In terms of benzos I abused them when I was young & didn't really know much about substances. Once I got a bit older & became familiar with substances I generally avoided abusing benzos. Thanks for clarifying with your reply. The things I've seen posted regarding mirtazapine & such make sense now. I wish you the best with the process of coming off things.


----------



## DopeM

benzos are for the weak minded iirc


----------



## Flower Fairy

Wilson Wilson said:


> You also only have 28 pregabalin and you got 'em off your GP not a dealer so there's the element of having a limited supply that should help avoid any harmful behaviour with them. If the 28 you have are too high dose, you can also just ask your GP for a low dose only and say you only want it for a week or two and since they've already offered it to you I'm sure they'll oblige when a patient is literally asking for less drugs.



She says start low and I can go up if it suits me 

I can even open capsule and take half of the powder lol so don't need to ask her lot less of them 

Just don't want to take pregabalin and is cause insomnia


----------



## JessFR

Wilson Wilson said:


> Benzos are very frequently used by polydrug abusers and BL is full of those so it adds up



Yeah I considered that but that doesn't explain the lack of various other drugs.


----------



## 4meSM

JessFR said:


> Yeah I considered that but that doesn't explain the lack of various other drugs.



People who have other drugs are probably busy getting high and can't be bothered to take a nice picture before taking a hit. 
Or maybe it's a new side effect of benzo usage? They give you an urge to share pictures of your stash with other benzo users.


----------



## JessFR

4meSM said:


> People who have other drugs are probably busy getting high and can't be bothered to take a nice picture before taking a hit.
> Or maybe it's a new side effect of benzo usage? They give you an urge to share pictures of your stash with other benzo users.



Haha. :D


----------



## nznity

DopeM said:


> benzos are for the weak minded iirc


man, with al tho respect....efff ya. Some of us really need em' to control our anxiety otherwise our racing thoughts are too much to cope with.


----------



## DopeM

Yes, I'm sorry I get a bit worked up about them for a few reasons, most of which are a me problem 

I've just seen rly good ppl lost to them

I've also watched ppl very close to me who swore up and down that their anxiety wasn't manageable without them be able to put them down and in fact get through this world and added responsibility without them at all.  

For me they are only useful to put me down from a too intense trip / landing gear for long parties and even then I'll do anything I can to avoid taking them just bc I hate them and what they do to ppl

But hey, if any of you are happy and functional on them have at it


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Wilson Wilson said:


> But yeah I would never pay the silly prices some people do for oxy after having proper connections, knowing people with scripts, etc.


Yea we took the complete and irresponsible piss with the stuff, very silly of me to of done but I was only 16ish and really didn't no better
Kinda makes me sound like a prick now rereading it, sorry bout that


----------



## matt<3ketamine

schizopath said:


> Never even heard of sandoz bupre. Weird. Hope they were good


The brand I've seen you post are the ones I used to get but they stopped and the Sandoz and sun pharma ones are the ones most pharmacies get here now
How do you take yours? Snort or IV?
(Inb4 don't iv subutex) DO NOT DO THIS but I've found some brands are better for snorting and some arent, some are okay when I, on a very rare occasion, get that itch to use a needle and some (most) arent, some are okay for sublingual and some sting when sublingual, it should all be subs=subs but I dunno


----------



## matt<3ketamine

JessFR said:


> Soo, I went over the past 5 pages. If I didn't know any better I'd think bluelight was mostly benzo users, I wonder if that's true or if people are just more willing to talk openly about benzos.


How do you expect us to come down from all the other drugs


----------



## Flower Fairy

Waaaahhh I'm awake before 2am so 2 x 2mg helped me sleep till now and just took more as I wake up with anxiety after taking benzo the night before whats that about, it has to be the fact my body is so fucking hungry I dropping weight so fast which I don't mind but I can't just take anti sickness pills when I wake up starving so feel sick

I can sleep on clonazepam but then got woke up and I'm up feeling sick and very anxious and I'm clamping my jaw down

I slept fine the night before last on clonazepam but tonight got woke up and now can't sleep, this is all getting a bit crazy now I have one and a half fortisips left I'm basically starving, well I wanted to lose weight lol


----------



## Flower Fairy

@Wilson Wilson is right maybe I should try pregabalin but it can cause weight gain which was half the reason I stopped mirtazapine


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> @Wilson Wilson is right maybe I should try pregabalin but it can cause weight gain which was half the reason I stopped mirtazapine


keep in mind that you're coming off powerful antidepressants, plus you've been sleeping like this for quite a while(barely even sleeping) so your body is used to it. When i was on dope few months back i'd sleep 10-12 hrs a day every night easily. Fast forward a month and i was sleeping MAXIMUM 5 hrs a night and i got used it. After the 30 day mark of quitting that shit i was finally able to sleep1.5 or 2 more hrs a night. Nowadays i only sleep 6-7 hrs every day regardless of the fact that i'm clean lol.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

nznity said:


> man, with al tho respect....efff ya. Some of us really need em' to control our anxiety otherwise our racing thoughts are too much to cope with.



I just wanted to tell more or less the same than nzity.


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> keep in mind that you're coming off powerful antidepressants



Mirtazapine stays in your system 2 weeks and the SSRI and SNRI 6 weeks though

But yeah my sleeps messed up because they're strong, I can't even sleep through on vallies, nitrazapam and now today took more clonazepam and still awake but tired so drank my last fortisip lol


----------



## negrogesic

Do





Kaden_Nite said:


> Here's my herbs and spices and stuff:



Do those supermarket poppy seeds actually work for making poppy seed tea? If so, how much do you have to use?


----------



## negrogesic

kush407smoke said:


> Truthfully I prefer iv adderal to iv meth



People inject adderall?? Wtf


----------



## kush407smoke

negrogesic said:


> People inject adderall?? Wtf


Yea you crush the beads to a powder its amazing better than shooting meth for sure imo


----------



## negrogesic

kush407smoke said:


> Yea you crush the beads to a powder its amazing better than shooting meth for sure imo



I'd imagine it probably has a decent rush but I can't really see it being worth the risk/effort. As far as the high itself, good quality methamphetamine would blow it out of the water. 

Sure hope you are using a micron filter to do this given the waxy binders.


----------



## kush407smoke

negrogesic said:


> I'd imagine it probably has a decent rush but I can't really see it being worth the risk/effort. As far as the high itself, good quality methamphetamine would blow it out of the water.
> 
> Sure hope you are using a micron filter to do this given the waxy binders.


 I've done plenty of meth iv n t o me adderL produces more of a euphoric rush for me n no I dint use micron im an idiot


----------



## Survival0200

Flower Fairy said:


> @Wilson Wilson is right maybe I should try pregabalin but it can cause weight gain which was half the reason I stopped mirtazapine


I gained over 10 kg weight after being put on pregabalin. So, be careful what you eat! :D


----------



## Flower Fairy

Survival0200 said:


> I gained over 10 kg weight after being put on pregabalin. So, be careful what you eat!



See I knew it, I've just stopped mirtazapine as put on about 11lbs and more so 44.9kg

What dose was you on and how long before you put weight on?


----------



## Wilson Wilson

matt<3ketamine said:


> Yea we took the complete and irresponsible piss with the stuff, very silly of me to of done but I was only 16ish and really didn't no better
> Kinda makes me sound like a prick now rereading it, sorry bout that



Not judging you mate just having a laugh.


----------



## jhjhsdi

matt<3ketamine said:


> Yea we took the complete and irresponsible piss with the stuff, very silly of me to of done but I was only 16ish and really didn't no better
> Kinda makes me sound like a prick now rereading it, sorry bout that


The first time I got my hands on strips of 20mg oxynorm was from a friend's mum who was terminal with cancer too funnily enough I was also swapping them for weed.
I'm the same as you, in my later years when I saw that the strips were going for about 80 quids worth of bitcoin on the darknet, I was fucking shocked, I thought they were worth the same/similar as strips of diaz or codeine etc lol


----------



## G_Chem

JoEhJoEh said:


>



I hate you soooo much right now   Honestly I didn’t know you guys got cocaine that good over there in the EU.  Beautiful.

-GC


----------



## JoEhJoEh

G_Chem said:


> I hate you soooo much right now   Honestly I didn’t know you guys got cocaine that good over there in the EU.  Beautiful.
> 
> -GC



It is from EU. Uhm ... from a friend, i have to ask where it comes from.  But i never ever had such a good quallity, really.

JJ


----------



## Survival0200

Flower Fairy said:


> See I knew it, I've just stopped mirtazapine as put on about 11lbs and more so 44.9kg
> 
> What dose was you on and how long before you put weight on?


I'm on 450 mg/day. I've been taking it for a year now, so I've gained approx. 1 kg/month


----------



## JoEhJoEh

negrogesic said:


> I'd imagine it probably has a decent rush but I can't really see it being worth the risk/effort. As far as the high itself, good quality methamphetamine would blow it out of the water.
> 
> Sure hope you are using a micron filter to do this given the waxy binders.



Are please careful whit that shit. it does matter which brand you have but there are a few trics to get the wax away. THen people drink it but when I saw their faces and running to the fridge to have something to drink i have to laugh


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I would suggest Concerta which is methylphenidat - but you can easily make a fine powder with a morter. with the Vivanyse or Adderal just take the small tiny round pieces out and give it to a morter to - its easy. Now its your turn. People who I know alway drink it, others.. taking it nasallly - that's your decision.

JJ


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Wilson Wilson said:


> Not judging you mate just having a laugh.


Ah right , fuckin internet is terrible for mistaking what way someone means something


----------



## matt<3ketamine

jhjhsdi said:


> The first time I got my hands on strips of 20mg oxynorm was from a friend's mum who was terminal with cancer too funnily enough I was also swapping them for weed.
> I'm the same as you, in my later years when I saw that the strips were going for about 80 quids worth of bitcoin on the darknet, I was fucking shocked, I thought they were worth the same/similar as strips of diaz or codeine etc lol


Exactly man, when I was offered an oxy 80 for 25 quid I laughed but then realised they were serious, like the amount of money worth in oxy we snorted each week boggles my mind thinking back


----------



## bamos

Survival0200 said:


> I gained over 10 kg weight after being put on pregabalin. So, be careful what you eat! :D



I'm taking Pregabalin for years now and didn't gain any weight.
Guess it depends on the metabolism.  If you think it can help you just give it a try for some weeks.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

bamos said:


> I'm taking Pregabalin for years now and didn't gain any weight.
> Guess it depends on the metabolism.  If you think it can help you just give it a try for some weeks.


yeah i have used both gabapentin and pregabalin for weeks with no weight gain but i am a mesomorph which i think counts in my favour and ectomorph bodytypes are the best for not gaining weight.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

No pics


----------



## nznity

Coffeeshroom said:


> yeah i have used both gabapentin and pregabalin for weeks with no weight gain but i am a mesomorph which i think counts in my favour and ectomorph bodytypes are the best for not gaining weight.


i'm ectomorph, i can eat a can full of lard and prolly will gain a few pounds and shit load of pimples in my face but won't get fat lol.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

nznity said:


> i'm ectomorph, i can eat a can full of lard and prolly will gain a few pounds and shit load of pimples in my face but won't get fat lol.


Use to get a out break of pimples when i went on keto diets back in day but only happened for the 1st week or so and then subsided. Sorry for off topic


----------



## Wilson Wilson

jhjhsdi said:


> The first time I got my hands on strips of 20mg oxynorm was from a friend's mum who was terminal with cancer too funnily enough I was also swapping them for weed.
> I'm the same as you, in my later years when I saw that the strips were going for about 80 quids worth of bitcoin on the darknet, I was fucking shocked, I thought they were worth the same/similar as strips of diaz or codeine etc lol



Wait until you see how much people pay for that shit in the US...


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Wilson Wilson said:


> Wait until you see how much people pay for that shit in the US...



Indeed. Forget getting a strip. You get one.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Wilson Wilson said:


> Wait until you see how much people pay for that shit in the US...


I've seen - its fucking insane lol I could have literally made a small fortune with half of what I consumed if I had sold on the darknet to the US, although tbh I don't think even silkroad was out at the time


----------



## JoEhJoEh

nznity said:


> i'm ectomorph, but won't get fat lol.



I HATE YOU SO MUCH! I just have a look at food and gain 3 kgs. Aaaaaaaaaargh.

JJ


----------



## jhjhsdi

@nznity i used to think I was ectomorph - but I now I think maybe I'm not - I could eat as much shit food, loads of carbs, cheese sandwhiches and pizzas all my life and bags of sweets in bed, and drink unlimited beer n cider and not get fat at all, until I hit 31 then I all of a sudden grew a gut like I was pregnant 
Duno why I said 'was'
It's still there  my little junk food alcohol baby.
I probably just need a good few weeks on uppers namely speed, my metabolism is fast, also I have really slacked on the gym since last year. Losing 3 of my best mates Feb, Oct and Dec of 19 didn't help with motivation and alcohol consumption  such is life

Actually I'm mistaken I just thought I was a lucky mesomorph, my shoulders have always been too broad to be an ecto


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> @nznity i used to think I was ectomorph - but I now I think maybe I'm not - I could eat as much shit food, loads of carbs, cheese sandwhiches and pizzas all my life and bags of sweets in bed, and drink unlimited beer n cider and not get fat at all, until I hit 31 then I all of a sudden grew a gut like I was pregnant
> Duno why I said 'was'
> It's still there  my little junk food alcohol baby.
> I probably just need a good few weeks on uppers namely speed, my metabolism is fast, also I have really slacked on the gym since last year. Losing 3 of my best mates Feb, Oct and Dec of 19 didn't help with motivation and alcohol consumption  such is life
> 
> Actually I'm mistaken I just thought I was a lucky mesomorph, my shoulders have always been too broad to be an ecto


Oh Man, as you age your metabolism changes. That Is the reason, my dad used to be skinny like me but after he passed 30 age Mark he Started gsining weight jajaja I'll prolly be fat if i dont care of myself un the future. Whatever rocking the dadbod Is a thing nowdays xD


----------



## JoEhJoEh

HA HA! 

JJ


----------



## jhjhsdi

nznity said:


> Whatever rocking the dadbod Is a thing nowdays xD


All hail the dadbods that aren't even dads 

I do kinda miss my 6 pack...
But now I have a whole KEG


----------



## nznity

jhjhsdi said:


> All hail the dadbods that aren't even dads
> 
> I do kinda miss my 6 pack...
> But now I have a whole KEG


HahahahahhxDDD


----------



## Coffeeshroom

nznity said:


> Oh Man, as you age your metabolism changes. That Is the reason, my dad used to be skinny like me but after he passed 30 age Mark he Started gsining weight jajaja I'll prolly be fat if i dont care of myself un the future. Whatever rocking the dadbod Is a thing nowdays xD


Agreed and as test lvls drop and estrogen raises fat accumulation or energy storage become more predominant. For as males the first place is just under your belly button. You will gain fat first there, hence the starting to look pregnant look


----------



## matt<3ketamine

New additions to the stash, under 3g of needle ket and 10 x 9-13mg pink batman











						1594790604069-1963684227
					

Image 1594790604069-1963684227 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## jackie jones

negrogesic said:


> Do
> 
> Do those supermarket poppy seeds actually work for making poppy seed tea? If so, how much do you have to use?



Usually not with the small jars. Some do. It is hit-and-miss. The brand Badia works very well.

Cool picture. Nice San Pedro cuttings.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

got myself some golden teachers


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Under 3g of needle/pin ketamine, 10 x 9-12.9mg (lab tested on ED) 2C-B batman pills, 10 x '200ug' Alex grey temple of bliss LSD blotters, 8mg & 3 X 2mg subutex/buprenorphine, 3 1/2 loghman and 23 bensedin 10mg diazepam


----------



## matt<3ketamine

New additions to the stash  nitrazepam, zolpidem and 450mg gummy leafs


----------



## Coffeeshroom

does muchie stash count lol


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Coffeeshroom said:


> does muchie stash count lol


Image won't load, what strain are they?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

matt<3ketamine said:


> Image won't load, what strain are they?


the pic is of munchies, will load it again


----------



## Snafu in the Void

just my humble little strip of 200ug dr seuss, just ate one in fact


----------



## nznity

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> just my humble little strip of 200ug dr seuss, just ate one in fact


jelly as fk. hope u have a nice trip! cheers man :D


----------



## Gaffy

I received via my fiction life the chance to put my hands on a fiction-movie alike secret enveloppe. After securing in a imaginary fictional way its contents and duping my authoritative entity that it weren't drugs (ptepared flour in a bague, put it in the first bague afap and secured the inner bang containing these fictional popaïne analogues.  It is sourced from the depts of the predator's tresor cave and is considered foolsgold.

H.P. quotation: "If you know, you may Never ask. If you ask,  you may Never know." - Rovena Ravenclaw.
   (Source-wise. But I heard about a dopek dot info site where the second vendor is also a Predator)






HEXEN  "new" batch, incredibly clean effect, I'd recommend.






HEXEN crystal batch, beautiful cristalline powder/rock, stings a bit when IVd but doesn't collapse the vein, this is the cleanest high I've experienced until now with EU sources Hexen. 






HEXEN "new" batch, no smell at all, but stings a bit.






HEXEN white powder, quite fluffy, nice subtil high.






Alpha-PHP crystal Powder, very numbing, doesn't have a rush like IVspeed but fills the head with euphoria  especially when external stimi is positive. Also an ultra confidence on this. (Met a girl in the Woods and it almost got physical)






N-Ethyl-(nor)-Pentedrone






Valium 5Mg pellets







N-IsoPropyl-(nor)-Pentedrone

Received A-PHP and some Hexen samples as a gift, but I'm missing the 3-MEC.. Ordered only 2g of it so it doesn't really mater, I'm sure me and the vendor are going to work this out. All in all I'm feeling satisfied excepted for the impossiblity to IV big doses, but that's just me. 
Arrived in 4 days via UPS from NL without it having to pass the bouane.

Thank you to the dear Predator that some of us know, eventhough I've had my parcel sent from an European country that is considered a risky ship country.
Anyway, for now that's about it, stay fresh and high, and watch out not to touch the Sky!
Out  ) . Stay cool

I'll reorder some of that NEP and Hexen crystal, they're my favorite. 
PS: I've tried all these chemicals only in very small amount each to stay on top things and thus I can only give an opinion that is quite subjective, but from what I've gathered it's pre-ban China sourced quality, if not better.

GAFFY


----------



## Bare_head

hexedrone any good? stay safe with the alpha php wont u :D. last is n ethyl pentedrone? have fun :D


----------



## Gaffy

Gaffy said:


>



Just shot 120mg of the Crystal Hexen batch, dissolved on quite a short time leaving what might have been impurities undissolved in the cup. And God, inthenameofGAFFY, DAMN IS IT GOOD. I'm fucking relaxed ; 20mg Valium ; 
Examplification: 't's a smooth but very strong come-up, just as peacefull as Switzerland, pleasant like a taking a good pish after sex, vibrant like ejaculating after snuggling with your loved one when you've had a 4 week break. Just as smooth as removing the plastic film-cover from a screen, and the plateau as consistent as the war on drugs un South-America. 
EDIT: i forgot to add that it stings in the veins all the way up!. A lot was shot before ending up colapsing the vein, I will take care of it for it not to become infected.
 Likes. 

The big PLUS, I shot it in the middle of the Woods, it's great. I'm surrounded by animal noises like european squirrel banging a nut agaisnt its tree, mouses sizzling trough leaves  and bees beeing that bee life. I'd say well it's them bees knees. Lol me likesz writing high.

Gone shoot up some a-PHP now, first time dosing a pyro 
Edit: Shot up the Pyro, too bad it collapsed the vein (and I've already only got like 2 left atthe ageof 20, but still, the high is much "bigger and heavier" than non-pyro caths, it's more powerfull.  
I'm done writing promps,  I have two boxes of needles I need to pick up that I left behi.d on the place I rested after biking  on the stuff.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Haha putting it on "the science of addiction" love that.

Does it count as a stash if it comes in bling form?






Cast in sterling silver from a real Roche Valium pill.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Gaffy said:


> Gone shoot up some a-PHP now, first time dosing a pyro



Beautiful chems man, I'm jealous. Pyros, especially by IV, can be quite the rabbit hole. See you on the other side...


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Why Angry Mr Gaffy? I wasn't trying to be mean or anything. I'm quite envious, I'd love to have your stash, and truth be told I'm jealous of the rabbit hole of pyro use you are embarking on. For me it becomes a sweaty twitchy paranoid filled non-stop wank session with occasional distractions by sneaky shadow folk, helicopters, cameras in the walls and swat teams surrounding the house. I love it and miss it dearly.


----------



## Bare_head

damn used to love snorting MDPV. cant imagine something like that in the vein :D stay safe wont you


----------



## Gaffy

Good news. I had the balls to ask a couple out for a free three way on the Woods. Bad news is I'm now surrounded by obstacles called very troublesome trees (VTT) that keep me from bombing them with more annoying  welcomi.g brags. Since they today told me to leave.



MDPV_Psychosis said:


> Why Angry Mr Gaffy? I wasn't trying to be mean or anything. I'm quite envious, I'd love to have your stash, and truth be told I'm jealous of the rabbit hole of pyro use you are embarking on. It becomes a sweaty twitchy paranoid filled non-stop wank session with occasional distractions by sneaky shadow folk, helicopters, cameras in the walls and swat teams surrounding the house. I dismiss you from it and wish you to find some CS partners around town with all the attention you've gotten yourself info. PS: Don't catch HEP, it turns.


So the story goes like ; Bod a forbidden activity to a nice, smoking hot B cup 7/10 booty, lovely veiny arms long-haired aribian (I would have preferred curly hair) and a white-shooed middle-aged dudey Guy (nice that he bruhd btw) holding some cherry beer that I would have absolutely loved given my vasoconstriction, but god must I have looked desperate for social interaction. The Guy was cool and the girl too, turned out they live in this town and know a lot of people.  From taking a chance to willing to drink a beer with them we then decided that I was annoying them and the fact that I was higher than a crackhead made it all a bit conflictual. After some disputing if my company was worthwhile, lead her to almost slap me but she didn't do it.  

Needless to say I fucked this up, first time daring such a thing. 
Well I have to say that because after IVng php well, let's say  I'm damn wanting to finish on a girl's oropharynx after an intense 69. Due to that my stim-dick  became  an obsession or more the fact that I wanted a boner 

PYROS ARE THE WORST 
THEY MAKE YOU SEXFREAKS. 
But I enjoyed myself.

 Edit after some Zyprexa and a good shower; THIS SHOULD GIVE YOU AN IDEA OF THE HIGH ONE DOSE OF THESE POWDERS GIVES

Biggest shitpost ever. Might have overshot a bit, like 200 Mg Hexen and PHP in a shot, that vein didn't make it. Still have to find the IVable ones (among all the different batches) in my stash and which are better smoked.


BIGGEST SHITPOST I EVER WROTE AAaaaND I can laugh about it. 

Glad I had Valium and Zyprexa, godsavers.


----------



## Gaffy

MDPV_Psychosis said:


> Why Angry Mr Gaffy? I wasn't trying to be mean or anything. I'm quite envious, I'd love to have your stash, and truth be told I'm jealous of the rabbit hole of pyro use you are embarking on. For me it becomes a sweaty twitchy paranoid filled non-stop wank session with occasional distractions by sneaky shadow folk, helicopters, cameras in the walls and swat teams surrounding the house. I love it and miss it dearly.


Sorry, typo. Corrected.


----------



## schizopath

Gaffy said:


> Glad I had Valium and Zyprexa, godsavers.


Zyprexa is beastly. Valium is just lovely.


----------



## Gaffy

schizopath said:


> Zyprexa is beastly. Valium is just lovely.


Indeed. My brain could have but not without trouble handled these doses without downers.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

New additions lorazepam and clonazepam


----------



## schizopath

.9g of weed
48mg of tizanide
2mg of xanor and 
2.2mg of bupre


----------



## Snafu in the Void

schizopath said:


> Zyprexa is beastly. Valium is just lovely.



I say I hate zyprexa so much, which is not necessarily that true. It's actually a pretty nice downer - I'm just horrified what it does to my dopamine/serotonin receptors and any drug that prevents me from getting high scares me.

It's really not so bad, except the side effects of taking it every day like making you fat, sluggish zombie and growing man tits are pretty nasty.


----------



## schizopath

That scares me too. Im quite happy how well it works for my psychotic symptoms. I sure as hell could quit my mania meds, lowest dose once a day, but not zyprexa.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

schizopath said:


> That scares me too. Im quite happy how well it works for my psychotic symptoms. I sure as hell could quit my mania meds, lowest dose once a day, but not zyprexa.


It did help me too when I was diagnosed, though really not that much. It just kinda took the edge off, then my doc switched me to risperdal - which also didn't help much. Thank god my condition faded over a few years.


----------



## schizopath

To be honest, zyprexa also just takes the edge off for me. But even more honestly, while the edge being taken off I feel 98% of the time alot better than before zyprexa. Definitely worth it and Im only taking the lowest dose once a day.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

schizopath said:


> To be honest, zyprexa also just takes the edge off for me. But even more honestly, while the edge being taken off I feel 98% of the time alot better than before zyprexa. Definitely worth it and Im only taking the lowest dose once a day.


I was on 10mg


----------



## schizopath

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> I was on 10mg


Had that one too. Try 5mg once a night if you really need to try antipsychotic. I think zyprexa is the goat.


----------



## ions

schizopath said:


> Had that one too. Try 5mg once a night if you really need to try antipsychotic. I think zyprexa is the goat.


I was on 25 mg of zyprexa. Hated it. Now it’s just invega. Psychs feel it necessary to sodomize my arm.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

schizopath said:


> 48mg of tizanide



Never heard of this stuff before, what's it like?


----------



## schizopath

Wilson Wilson said:


> Never heard of this stuff before, what's it like?


Its pretty perfect used + bupre, weed and ksalol. Relaxed as fuck.


----------



## schizopath

Even on its own, or with weed, its the best med, that aint antipsychotic, to just put you into sleep.

Its an hardcore muscle relaxant.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Nice stuff. The only muscle relaxant I've had before was baclofen which I got free with some DHC. It mixed nicely with the DHC but wasn't anything special on its own. Would love to try a proper good one.


----------



## kush407smoke

matt<3ketamine said:


> Mmmmm dat crack do be looking sexy tho, I hate coke but a wee bitta crack every now n then, mix in a diazepam after and everything's fine




Pm me bro it won't let me pm you


----------



## Bare_head

Clonaz always a strange one for me. Only tablet that always tasted slightly minty to me. Only ever had up too 2mg and found it a really strange benzo. Very subtle in effects. But gave me a calmness i really liked. Really long half life. Didnt get that horrible gaba rebound anxiety. Unfortunatly my supply ran out but they were really effective at curbing my anxiety in a more subtle but more stable way than any other benzo


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Bare_head said:


> Clonaz always a strange one for me. Only tablet that always tasted slightly minty to me. Only ever had up too 2mg and found it a really strange benzo. Very subtle in effects. But gave me a calmness i really liked. Really long half life. Didnt get that horrible gaba rebound anxiety. Unfortunatly my supply ran out but they were really effective at curbing my anxiety in a more subtle but more stable way than any other benzo



Clonazepam is what I actually use to treat GAD for this exact reason. It just kind of "works in the background" all day. Doesn't fuck me up like most other benzos and leaves me fairly clearheaded, although it does mildly affect my memory. I say mildly because I don't blackout or anything I just forget the occasional word here and there and shit like that. Small price to pay for the anxiety relief imo.

They make the pills taste minty so they can be used sublingually. The reason for that is because their primary use is for epilepsy, so if someone is having a fit you need a quick onset. Clonazepam orally takes 40 mins or so to kick in but is much faster acting sublingually (holding it under your tongue). So they added the mint taste to basically make it easier to sublingual.


----------



## Xorkoth

Bare_head said:


> hexedrone any good? stay safe with the alpha php wont u :D. last is n ethyl pentedrone? have fun :D



I like hexen, qjuite a bit actually, but I went rhrough 2 grams of NEP recently and I liked it a lot more.  Much less fiendy, much less crash, and a warmer, more empathogenic side to it.  Not as rushy, for sure, but that's kind of a plus for me  I don't IV, I just snorted it all (and plugged some).  I did binge on it til it was gone, but I felt amazing the whole time, I was super functional, excelled at work, had so many great conversations, and never really crashed except for just being depleted and exhausted by the end from not sleeping much (probably wouldn't have really slept at all except for etizolam to catch a few hours every night).


----------



## matt<3ketamine

I got sumthing make your mouths water








						20200721-1119122042216756129926285
					

Image 20200721-1119122042216756129926285 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Jabberwocky

matt<3ketamine said:


> I got sumthing make your mouths water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200721-1119122042216756129926285
> 
> 
> Image 20200721-1119122042216756129926285 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


 I could go a handful of them right now.


----------



## Jowieseff

Hey guys myfriends doing .2 ofcocaine and .3 of ice in this w. No tolerance. Is this legal to post here? If not plz let me know


----------



## Xorkoth

Not exactly the proper thread but it's okay.  Your friend is trying to do all of that at once?  That's a horrible idea.  Especially with no tolerance.  Your friend is either an idiot or has a death wish.


----------



## nznity

Wilson Wilson said:


> Clonazepam is what I actually use to treat GAD for this exact reason. It just kind of "works in the background" all day. Doesn't fuck me up like most other benzos and leaves me fairly clearheaded, although it does mildly affect my memory. I say mildly because I don't blackout or anything I just forget the occasional word here and there and shit like that. Small price to pay for the anxiety relief imo.
> 
> They make the pills taste minty so they can be used sublingually. The reason for that is because their primary use is for epilepsy, so if someone is having a fit you need a quick onset. Clonazepam orally takes 40 mins or so to kick in but is much faster acting sublingually (holding it under your tongue). So they added the mint taste to basically make it easier to sublingual.


Man clonaz Is fucking wonderful for anxiety. Best therapeutic benzo, if we talking about recreational one, Valium Is king


----------



## Bare_head

Yeah i need clonaz back. My doctors wont budge just give me shitty valium that is ok for short term relief but i want long lasting benzo. Fuck doctors honestly they know fuck all most of em.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

matt<3ketamine said:


> I got sumthing make your mouths water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200721-1119122042216756129926285
> 
> 
> Image 20200721-1119122042216756129926285 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co



I am proper jelly of that.

Heh. Jelly of the jellies.



nznity said:


> Man clonaz Is fucking wonderful for anxiety. Best therapeutic benzo, if we talking about recreational one, Valium Is king



Agreed, although the best recreational benzo is temazepam. Valium is a close second though along with bromazepam.


----------



## jhjhsdi

@matt<3ketamine i haven't seen those in about 15 years - I thought they stopped making them because people were trying to IV them and dying?

All I have in my 'stash' right now is a few tramadol and some valerian root.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

My benzo collection


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Wilson Wilson said:


> I am proper jelly of that.
> 
> Heh. Jelly of the jellies.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, although the best recreational benzo is temazepam. Valium is a close second though along with bromazepam.


Yea man they knock u for 6, as you can see I love my nitraz by the lack of em lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

matt<3ketamine said:


> My benzo collection


I can't belive you've still got some of that k left. 
Wish I could hold onto k that long. 
I did 8g in less than 24hrs this weekend ffs


----------



## matt<3ketamine

jhjhsdi said:


> I can't belive you've still got some of that k left.
> Wish I could hold onto k that long.
> I did 8g in less than 24hrs this weekend ffs


It was doin fuck all for me after 2 days on it so stopping it for few days then gonna IV the rest


----------



## schizopath

matt<3ketamine said:


> My benzo collection


Those lorazepams have my interest. Never tried it so far.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

I love nice big thicc baggies of powder, I could stare at them for hours. Seeing one gets my heart rate going. It really brings me back to when I used to get 10-20g of mdpv in the mail. God those were the days, a couple clicks of the mouse, enter credit card and shipping info, hit submit, awhile later an innocent looking envelope arrives and then weeks of debauchery follow. I really really miss it, psych ward stays and all.

Anyways I love seeing or handling a bag of powder, even seeing something as innocent as a bag of some lame nootropic or vitamin still gets me going. Of course having the lush stuff would be much better, goes without saying but I said it anyways.

I wish I could wave my wand over these and have them magically change to MDPV, methylone and 4-mmc:






I should probably also ask for a benzo, lol.

Instead these are (left to right):
20g Tianeptine Free Acid
10g Tianeptine Sodium
25g Tianeptine Sulfate

Not exactly the bees knees but Tianeptine has a special place in my heart so even though these aren't super duper cool drugs I still love them all the same


----------



## matt<3ketamine

schizopath said:


> Those lorazepams have my interest. Never tried it so far.


They r a lovely benzo man, lik a different kind of clonaz, don't no how to explain


----------



## nznity

Bare_head said:


> Yeah i need clonaz back. My doctors wont budge just give me shitty valium that is ok for short term relief but i want long lasting benzo. Fuck doctors honestly they know fuck all most of em.


I'm so lucky Man, i get benzos otc in my country. Same with pentin AND pregab :D


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> They r a lovely benzo man, lik a different kind of clonaz, don't no how to explain


There's a Lot of Ppl that dont like lorazzzz, i think it's a cool benzo! Very relaxing.


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> They r a lovely benzo man, lik a different kind of clonaz, don't no how to explain


Ik what y mean! But short acting. Ativan Is goooood, i wish i could try it IV. I've tried midazolam AND diazepam IV but I'm interested un trying loraz lol.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nznity said:


> Ik what y mean! But short acting. Ativan Is goooood, i wish i could try it IV. I've tried midazolam AND diazepam IV but I'm interested un trying loraz lol.


They had to stick in him in the hospital after he had Hepatic encephalopathy episodes and was near fightin off 5 guys cuz he didn't no wat was goin on, only time I've heard it IV


----------



## nznity

matt<3ketamine said:


> They had to stick in him in the hospital after he had Hepatic encephalopathy episodes and was near fightin off 5 guys cuz he didn't no wat was goin on, only time I've heard it IV


Yeahh, I've seen on TV AND docus tht they use it to calm violent Ppl down lols
Whatever, the rush from Pharma midazolam Is godlike
Too bad Is very scarce atm in my zone, they Sell me 5mg/ml 10ml vials xp


----------



## nznity

After the first Rush u dont feel shite anywayyy xd


----------



## negrogesic

MDPV_Psychosis said:


> I love nice big thicc baggies of powder, I could stare at them for hours. Seeing one gets my heart rate going. It really brings me back to when I used to get 10-20g of mdpv in the mail. God those were the days, a couple clicks of the mouse, enter credit card and shipping info, hit submit, awhile later an innocent looking envelope arrives and then weeks of debauchery follow. I really really miss it, psych ward stays and all.
> 
> Anyways I love seeing or handling a bag of powder, even seeing something as innocent as a bag of some lame nootropic or vitamin still gets me going. Of course having the lush stuff would be much better, goes without saying but I said it anyways.
> 
> I wish I could wave my wand over these and have them magically change to MDPV, methylone and 4-mmc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should probably also ask for a benzo, lol.
> 
> Instead these are (left to right):
> 20g Tianeptine Free Acid
> 10g Tianeptine Sodium
> 25g Tianeptine Sulfate
> 
> Not exactly the bees knees but Tianeptine has a special place in my heart so even though these aren't super duper cool drugs I still love them all the same



Yeah i had a whole love affair with tianeptine that lasted off and on 2 years and im almost entirely over her though we have very rarely have a fling or two but its not the same. I remember it nicely we had a lot of nice times and she got me into all kinds of interesting situations giving how stimulating and motivating it is. Tianeptine is a party opioid, its got a lot of go to it. At my most i only got to 1.5-2g a day.

I miss MDPV too. They sort of remind me of each other in that I remember the times i had on them. Was a big fan and user of MDPV, made me go out and do stuff.


----------



## schizopath

1.5mg of klonopin, 2mg of bupre and 25 200/30 ibuprofein version of panacod


----------



## matt<3ketamine

schizopath said:


> 1.5mg of klonopin, 2mg of bupre and 25 200/30 ibuprofein version of panacod


New brand of subs I got today, harder to crush, here's sum subby porn








						15956416280754728964104312259900
					

Image 15956416280754728964104312259900 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## tweakerguy

Flavor country!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

old from when netherlands orders still made it to me. smoked etizolam rivals any opiate for euphoria in my book.


----------



## Xorkoth

hydroazuanacaine said:


> smoked etizolam rivals any opiate for euphoria in my book.



Really?  Is it that much different from oral?  I've never gotten true euphoria from any benzo, though etizolam is the closest of the ones I've tried.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

it’s different. of course the same idea: intense relaxation and relief. much more intense when smoked. unfortunately more reinforcing and addictive as well.

not euphoria like heroin or cocaine. its own version. if you have pure etizolam, give it a try. it melts and runs down foil like dope — only more liquid-y. the liquid is yellow. not much heat is needed.

doesn’t work for all benzos. most burn off instead of vaporizing. only one that runs as well or maybe even better than etizolam is flubromazolam, which you absolutely should not smoke due to its potency.


----------



## Xorkoth

Is it less potent than oral?  It's so potent it seems like it would be dangerous to do since you'd have to eyeball it, unless you had an expensive lab-grade analytical balance with a way to eliminate all traces of air movement.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

it’s less potent than oral. i have a reasonable benzo tolerance, and as you can tell from that photo i eyeball with a knife tip. that would be disasterous for someone without a real tolerance. also that photo makes it look like i was scooping up a lot more than i was because it was rubbing against the side of the bag and stuff. 5mg is a good amount to start with. i probably take 10mg hits.


----------



## Sirena Oscura

So I was having a good time on the weekend.... then realized what book I was using to snort some nose sugar and had a giggle.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

just over a 100g of white widow i just got. My next outdoor grow will definitely have some of this. Nice for a change as well


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Mayday mayday, Stash is running out, don't think I'll see the day out befo- no, surely it can't, OH BUT BY GODS IT TIS, a supply drop woohoo 








						15962763160304237180907863759867
					

Image 15962763160304237180907863759867 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Flower Fairy

@matt<3ketamine get one of them nitrazapam sent off to wedinos

I flushed 5 Oxy's away and the leftover powder from another Oxy I'd only had a tiny bump from, fuck them lol!

I went from loving them to hating them lol

Can't wait for the shite to leave my system and my skin to heal from the Oxy itching and scratching

Only had my prescribed pregabalin today


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> @matt<3ketamine get one of them nitrazapam sent off to wedinos
> 
> I flushed 5 Oxy's away and the leftover powder from another Oxy I'd only had a tiny bump from, fuck them lol!
> 
> I went from loving them to hating them lol
> 
> Can't wait for the shite to leave my system and my skin to heal from the Oxy itching and scratching
> 
> Only had my prescribed pregabalin today


WHYYYYYYY, WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY? WHY NOT SEND EM TO ME BY MAIL ?XDDDDDDDDD HAHAHA JK


----------



## nznity

Coffeeshroom said:


> just over a 100g of white widow i just got. My next outdoor grow will definitely have some of this. Nice for a change as well


YUMMMMMM


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> WHYYYYYYY, WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY? WHY NOT SEND EM TO ME BY MAIL ?XDDDDDDDDD HAHAHA JK



All the way to Peru don't be daft lol, if I had them in the house when I woke up I'd of sniffed them, they needed gone, and gone fast


----------



## negrogesic

matt<3ketamine said:


> New brand of subs I got today, harder to crush, here's sum subby porn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15956416280754728964104312259900
> 
> 
> Image 15956416280754728964104312259900 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co



What's in the "new advice for drivers" leaflet??


----------



## negrogesic

Xorkoth said:


> Is it less potent than oral?  It's so potent it seems like it would be dangerous to do since you'd have to eyeball it, unless you had an expensive lab-grade analytical balance with a way to eliminate all traces of air movement.



It can be eyeballed. Pretty safe to smoke.

At a certain point, smoked etizolam will have you stumbling like a drunkard. The near instant and profound muscle relaxation is rather intense. It can make me feel quite depressed however as can any benzo when taken in high doses. It works well if you are on a stimulant binge and need to smoke some at 3am to get a few hours sleep before work.

I thought smoked flubromazolam was pretty good actually, though its very difficult to remember anything after, just bits and pieces. It is easily 5x as potent as etizolam and much longer lasting. It's a strange feeling to smoke an ultra potent benzo and feel it for 18 hours. Flubromazolam is as potent as triazolam or perhaps even more potent. 

Even if you have only a slight tolerance, etizolam is safe to smoke. Flubromazolam is for advanced benzo smokers only.


----------



## nznity

negrogesic said:


> It can be eyeballed. Pretty safe to smoke.
> 
> At a certain point, smoked etizolam will have you stumbling like a drunkard. The near instant and profound muscle relaxation is rather intense. It can make me feel quite depressed however as can any benzo when taken in high doses. It works well if you are on a stimulant binge and need to smoke some at 3am to get a few hours sleep before work.
> 
> I thought smoked flubromazolam was pretty good actually, though its very difficult to remember anything after, just bits and pieces. It is easily 5x as potent as etizolam and much longer lasting. It's a strange feeling to smoke an ultra potent benzo and feel it for 18 hours. Flubromazolam is as potent as triazolam or perhaps even more potent.
> 
> Even if you have only a slight tolerance, etizolam is safe to smoke. Flubromazolam is for advanced benzo smokers only.


advance benzo smokersss**** shit negrogesic i've never heard that before. we on BL are really crazy ass mofos XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> @matt<3ketamine get one of them nitrazapam sent off to wedinos
> 
> I flushed 5 Oxy's away and the leftover powder from another Oxy I'd only had a tiny bump from, fuck them lol!
> 
> I went from loving them to hating them lol
> 
> Can't wait for the shite to leave my system and my skin to heal from the Oxy itching and scratching
> 
> Only had my prescribed pregabalin today


go GIRLLLLL. i'm praying for you to get over all this shit already!!!!! if u need to talk or anything. DON'T hesitate PM me ))


----------



## tweakerguy




----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Can you imagine if that was a bag of mephedrone? That's what I'm doing :drools:

For awhile there was some that kinda looked like rice.


----------



## Xorkoth

Flower Fairy said:


> @matt<3ketamine get one of them nitrazapam sent off to wedinos
> 
> I flushed 5 Oxy's away and the leftover powder from another Oxy I'd only had a tiny bump from, fuck them lol!
> 
> I went from loving them to hating them lol
> 
> Can't wait for the shite to leave my system and my skin to heal from the Oxy itching and scratching
> 
> Only had my prescribed pregabalin today



Awesome, that was totally the right move, I'm proud of you.   I'm really thankful that you stopped liking opiates before you started to *love *them.  Saved yourself so much misery...


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Flower Fairy said:


> @matt<3ketamine get one of them nitrazapam sent off to wedinos
> 
> I flushed 5 Oxy's away and the leftover powder from another Oxy I'd only had a tiny bump from, fuck them lol!
> 
> I went from loving them to hating them lol
> 
> Can't wait for the shite to leave my system and my skin to heal from the Oxy itching and scratching
> 
> Only had my prescribed pregabalin today


You no I'm here for ya deary


----------



## matt<3ketamine

negrogesic said:


> What's in the "new advice for drivers" leaflet??


Ya what?


----------



## negrogesic

matt<3ketamine said:


> Ya what?



Bro did you even read the leaflet


----------



## Flower Fairy

Xorkoth said:


> Awesome, that was totally the right move, I'm proud of you.  I'm really thankful that you stopped liking opiates before you started to *love *them. Saved yourself so much misery



Thankyou, I well liked them for ten days but suddenly hated what they was doing to me and my skin, I'm still healing now, dried my skin right out, I got coldsores from being run down, spots and bruises from itching and I'd scratched my skin off, scabs etc  what a mess in days, imagine if I carried on lol

I've only had my prescribed medication since


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## tweakerguy

Coxenormous said:


>


Looks decent but kinda blurry/flashy. Mirrors are no bueno for taking pictures. Take another on a black surface.


----------



## Coxenormous

tweakerguy said:


> Looks decent but kinda blurry/flashy. Mirrors are no bueno for taking pictures. Take another on a black surface.


I’m almost out now, I will when I re up later. I’ll tag you in it


----------



## Coxenormous

tweakerguy said:


> Looks decent but kinda blurry/flashy. Mirrors are no bueno for taking pictures. Take another on a black surface.


This is what happened to most of it lol


----------



## tweakerguy

MDPV_Psychosis said:


> Can you imagine if that was a bag of mephedrone? That's what I'm doing :drools:
> 
> For awhile there was some that kinda looked like rice.


Never done cat before. I remember reading about it on erowid about two decades ago. I dont think ive ever even seen it available.


----------



## tweakerguy

Coxenormous said:


> This is what happened to most of it lol


Sir, i'd high tail it to church if i were you. 
I might need to go too after watching that.


----------



## Coxenormous

tweakerguy said:


> Sir, i'd high tail it to church if i were you.
> I might need to go too after watching that.


It’s just an icon in the corner. I’m books smart lol. That does not represent Evil. The Devil actually represents Love & Magic. I’m pagan


----------



## Coxenormous

I refuse to go to church ever lol... that doesn’t make me a bad person because I’m not. I’ve just read a lot of books on astrology and shit sec


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## tweakerguy

I'm just messin with you bro.
I've read the big birthday book.


----------



## Coxenormous

tweakerguy said:


> I'm just messin with you bro.


Ik I’m twacked out, even when people are joking I’ll still explain myself for reassurance lol


----------



## Coxenormous

tweakerguy said:


> I'm just messin with you bro.
> I've read the big birthday book.


I’m a Scorpio lol


----------



## Thickchicken

I’m drooling at the zolpidem and the zopiclone, anddddd the nitrazepam and the temazepam. Where I’m from in southern Ontario, this stuff is very very rare to come by. My favourite Benzos were name brand Valium (I had it once was amazing, apo version ive had lots of its great) mogodon were my other favourite benzo, my temazepam came in multi coloured Caps different than this, I have some subs that look different than any of these... I’m wondering what I say to my doc to get this shit! I’ve always had a mild anxiety ; always been an opiate guy as well... had a thing with down and crystal and coke IV for many years on and off. I’m probably a seasoned veteran in my city at 28 years old. Not a lot of people around my parts have gone as far as I have and many of my friends are dead already at such a young age! I always loved pharma products though, always relatively safe and fun.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Stocked up on munchies.
The stash..


----------



## Flower Fairy

Coffeeshroom said:


> Stocked up on munchies



I literally just opened a huge bag of steak wotsits for my breakfast lol, got my appetite back, which is probably pregabalin lol

Pics of my stash is 

My prescribed 50mg pregabalin and one zopiclone when normally take 2, I'm transferring onto pregabalin at night too now, from the 2 x 7.5mg zopiclone at night, I took to get off benzos and oxy, scary times as it means I'll only be on pregabalin as of tomorrow and only one zopiclone tonight


----------



## Wilson Wilson

5g of beautiful shardy ket.


----------



## Xorkoth

Just make sure you crush it up first.


----------



## schizopath

2mg ksalol, 20mg diazepam, 0.8mg Finnish pharmacy bupre


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Wilson Wilson said:


> 5g of beautiful shardy ket.


Lovely stuff,looks same stuff I've been getting too, crush them lines before tho, Ur nose with thank ya


----------



## matt<3ketamine

New additions to the stash. Love lorazepam, so anxiety relieving 








						15965794533227810634719509420536
					

Image 15965794533227810634719509420536 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Tubbs

Coxenormous said:


> This is what happened to most of it lol


Clean your damn pipe you filthy heathen.


----------



## 4meSM

Coxenormous said:


> This is what happened to most of it lol



You're supposed to twist the bowl back and forth and not touch it with the flame lol 
You're burning your meth, at least that's what it seems like from the color of your pipe.


----------



## SAT4N_420

Just got my hands on some heroin today and I have some bud and clonazepam.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Just bought a one way ticket to Xanzibar Island. FUCK ALCOHOL.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

The ket is indeed lovely and don't worry everyone yes I've been crushing it. Just wanted to show off those shards in the pic.

Latest additions to my stash:











Alprazolam 1mg and 2mg (pharma!)
Lorazepam 2.5mg
Clonazepam 2mg
Zolpidem 10mg


----------



## Flower Fairy

Wilson Wilson said:


> The ket is indeed lovely and don't worry everyone yes I've been crushing it. Just wanted to show off those shards in the pic



Triggered lol, not had K in ages, once weeks ago made me feel ill because I'd not been eating after stopping Mirtazapine, then some fell through and I wasn't even bothered, and I've not craved it which is weird lol, till now but I'm skint so nevermind lol


----------



## Coffeeshroom

low on benzos, only got one 10mg val left, need to go get more stock later. but with the rest im still good for now.

edit: lol not even gonna show my weed stash, just to much lol


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

4meSM said:


> You're supposed to twist the bowl back and forth and not touch it with the flame lol
> You're burning your meth, at least that's what it seems like from the color of your pipe.


I never touch the pipe with the flame it’s just a camera illusion, but my pipe does need cleaned badly... I’m just too lazy to do it


----------



## negrogesic

Was cleaning out my attic and found this beautiful old vintage hartmann suitcase. Inside were the remnants of my poppy pod tea days. There were no actual pods, but alot of immature ones (useless) and about 25 pounds of seeds. The white bag is full of a ton of seeds in particular. There is also a good amount of poppy stalks which do contain morphine, especially that ball at the end (the knuckle), which connects the stalk to the pod. 

So i washed about 750g of seeds, then simmered it down to about 12 ounces. Then i ground 20 grams of the knuckles, and put it into a stovetop espresso maker. Then i poured the reduced poppy seed tea into the espresso maker (where the water is supposed to go) and ran the poppy seed tea concentrate through the ground poppy stalk knuckles at high pressure.

The result was this dark and intensely bitter liquid. It i was going to run that liquid through another 20 grams of ground poppy knuckles, but given how bitterly vile this liquid is already, i decided not to. The taste is so intensely bitter I have a feeling its got plenty of morphine in it already. Here was the result:

[url=https://ibb.co/RHz3bgw]
	


I really thought i threw this stuff away.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Enjoy my friend 

Miss those Poppy Pod days so badly.
We didn't realize how good we had it back then.


----------



## nznity

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Enjoy my friend
> 
> Miss those Poppy Pod days so badly.
> We didn't realize how good we had it back then.


man, i miss the days when i had sealed bottles of old school OC 20mg pills for MAD CHEAP price. 2012 in peru. I didn't know at the time....gawsh. that honeymoon phase was godlike.


----------



## negrogesic

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Enjoy my friend
> 
> Miss those Poppy Pod days so badly.
> We didn't realize how good we had it back then.



Yeah they were plentiful enough to develop long term and relatively affordable addiction. I never fucked with poppy seed tea except for once and i couldn't finish it, thought it was bullshit (i later learned, only in the last year or two that seed tea absolutely works pretty well).

This brew i just made tastes nothing like poppy seed tea (although i used poppy seed tea to run through the pod stalks). It reminds me of pod tea taste wise, ultra bitter and chock full of morphine.


----------



## nznity

Coxenormous said:


> I never touch the pipe with the flame it’s just a camera illusion, but my pipe does need cleaned badly... I’m just too lazy to do it


hahaha, pro meth smokerssssssssssssssssssssxzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## nznity

negrogesic said:


> Yeah they were plentiful enough to develop long term and relatively affordable addiction. I never fucked with poppy seed tea except for once and i couldn't finish it, thought it was bullshit (i later learned, only in the last year or two that seed tea absolutely works pretty well).
> 
> This brew i just made tastes nothing like poppy seed tea (although i used poppy seed tea to run through the pod stalks). It reminds me of pod tea taste wise, ultra bitter and chock full of morphine.


man, the real deal was in the 1800's when the opium dens were a thing. jesus christ i wish i could go back in time and hang out with my fellow BLers laying down smoking from those huge pipesssssssss. that was probaby the shit.


----------



## Xorkoth

negrogesic said:


> Yeah they were plentiful enough to develop long term and relatively affordable addiction. I never fucked with poppy seed tea except for once and i couldn't finish it, thought it was bullshit (i later learned, only in the last year or two that seed tea absolutely works pretty well).
> 
> This brew i just made tastes nothing like poppy seed tea (although i used poppy seed tea to run through the pod stalks). It reminds me of pod tea taste wise, ultra bitter and chock full of morphine.



Good unwashed poppy seeds make for a great high.  The fats or something, it has been theorized, create a natural time-release.  Shit lasts for like a day and a half.  It's my favorite opiate high including heroin (though I never shot anything).  I had pod tea once, it's also great, but I love the duration of seed tea.

Damn it this last week before my detox is gonna be real hard not to go ham on poppy seed tea one more time... but I must resist.


----------



## negrogesic

Xorkoth said:


> Good unwashed poppy seeds make for a great high.  The fats or something, it has been theorized, create a natural time-release.  Shit lasts for like a day and a half.  It's my favorite opiate high including heroin (though I never shot anything).  I had pod tea once, it's also great, but I love the duration of seed tea.
> 
> Damn it this last week before my detox is gonna be real hard not to go ham on poppy seed tea one more time... but I must resist.



Yeah that had actually been theorized by yours truly in my rather detailed discourse on poppy seed tea (posted here somewhere). I feel strongly that the vigorous shaking, combined with the large amount of oils, results in the sonification of the lipids which essentially creates liposomes that surround the alkaloids. This produces extended release morphine. This is also the reason why poppy seed tea has a withdrawal syndrome of extreme duration that closely mimics methadone withdrawal.

Poppy pod tea is a better high and better rush, but poppy seed tea has a very nice prolonged effect.

Now i have 25 pounds of seeds that came out of pods that I removed personally.

One trick to giving poppy seed tea more of a rush is to simmer it and reduce the volume. This breaks open the liposomes.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

As mentioned yesterday my benzo stash was so to say zero so got the following just now from the pharmacy

Pax 10mg x10 (diazepam)
Brazepam 6mg x10 (bromazepam)
Arem 5mg x10 (nitrazepam)


----------



## schizopath

@Wilson Wilson Those ksalols had some research chem benzo in them too. Watch out


----------



## Playernm3

matt<3ketamine said:


> My benzo collection


Nice collection! Wowzers!


----------



## Xorkoth

negrogesic said:


> Yeah that had actually been theorized by yours truly in my rather detailed discourse on poppy seed tea (posted here somewhere). I feel strongly that the vigorous shaking, combined with the large amount of oils, results in the sonification of the lipids which essentially creates liposomes that surround the alkaloids. This produces extended release morphine. This is also the reason why poppy seed tea has a withdrawal syndrome of extreme duration that closely mimics methadone withdrawal.
> 
> Poppy pod tea is a better high and better rush, but poppy seed tea has a very nice prolonged effect.
> 
> Now i have 25 pounds of seeds that came out of pods that I removed personally.
> 
> One trick to giving poppy seed tea more of a rush is to simmer it and reduce the volume. This breaks open the liposomes.



Ah I didn't realize that was you.  Clearly there is a big duration difference though.

I wasn't supposed to do any more opioids, but I was feeling pretty withdrawaly today (4th day after taking my last little suboxone dose).  Was gonna get some poppy seeds but the store I get them from hasn't gotten any more in shipments for like 3 weeks, I think some people were stealiong them probably (not me though, I was buying them).  So I got some kratom.  Sigh... well, in a week I'm doing the cabin detox for a month with my friend.  I'll probably end up using loperamide a few times.  Or maybe just sweat it out.


----------



## negrogesic

Xorkoth said:


> Ah I didn't realize that was you.  Clearly there is a big duration difference though.
> 
> I wasn't supposed to do any more opioids, but I was feeling pretty withdrawaly today (4th day after taking my last little suboxone dose).  Was gonna get some poppy seeds but the store I get them from hasn't gotten any more in shipments for like 3 weeks, I think some people were stealiong them probably (not me though, I was buying them).  So I got some kratom.  Sigh... well, in a week I'm doing the cabin detox for a month with my friend.  I'll probably end up using loperamide a few times.  Or maybe just sweat it out.



They sell unwashed seeds at your supermarket?


----------



## Dyckey

Wilson Wilson said:


> The ket is indeed lovely and don't worry everyone yes I've been crushing it. Just wanted to show off those shards in the pic.
> 
> Latest additions to my stash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alprazolam 1mg and 2mg (pharma!)
> Lorazepam 2.5mg
> Clonazepam 2mg
> Zolpidem 10mg


Still got zolp?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Flunitrazepam and Oxazepam 









						Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
					

2020_08_11 14_26 Office Lens.jpg



					www.directupload.net


----------



## Coffeeshroom

JoEhJoEh said:


> Flunitrazepam and Oxazepam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schaut euch mal dieses Bild an!
> 
> 
> 2020_08_11 14_26 Office Lens.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> www.directupload.net


How do you find oxazepam and what do you use it for specifically, if i may ask?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Coffeeshroom said:


> How do you find oxazepam and what do you use it for specifically, if i may ask?



Here in Austria people that are substituted with morphine they all get Oxazepam for sleep, but they don't want it, so they sell it. Me, I fortunately have a private contact. He is a good friend of a pharmacist... Yeah, and that's it.  Have a nice day 

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Oh, I forgot something - I use it to get high :D

JJ


----------



## Coffeeshroom

JoEhJoEh said:


> Oh, I forgot something - I use it to get high :D
> 
> JJ


and dosage wise, i have used 60mg once off and felt very little. But then again i do have tolerance. Tried a few times when alcohol was not available and only find it to help about 30%.

But awesome that you enjoying them. Stay safe


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Coffeeshroom said:


> and dosage wise, i have used 60mg once off and felt very little. But then again i do have tolerance. Tried a few times when alcohol was not available and only find it to help about 30%.
> 
> But awesome that you enjoying them. Stay safe



My Benzo-tolerance is unfortunately so high, that I can eat 500 mg or more at a time. Same with all other Benzos. But these two in combination I don't need that much. I could also not use it as a sleeping pill, perhaps with alcohol which i try to avoid. 

If you have tolerance 60 mg will not do what you want, unfortunately  For me it's a bit different, Oxazepam is the only benzo which does not build up a huge tolerance immediately. I also do not think it is very strong (which others do say), but everybody is different as we know.... 

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

hydroazuanacaine said:


> I got all your kiddos beat. This is just what showed up this morning …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t even think they make a lot of that stuff anymore. Took six weeks to get here. I can’t take half of it because of this shit Terry Lynn and Limoges Jhené you got to use your Fanatics because I AutoCorrect. But that hexen, that’s breakfast today.
> 
> Soon as I’m finished having breakfast right here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s the Neo 2 on the table of my favorite Venezuelan Café. The last of the true typewriters. Plug that thing in with the USB it’ll print off whatever you wrote on the typewriter screen. I’ve got that an electronica Smith corona we can’t exactly bring that to the coffee shop louder than a hammer.
> 
> So a hell of a way to start today.



Hey,

I know the baggies and I order from this vendor since a year or so. It is always reliable.

Please weigh everything before, it is never less than 1 gram but sometimes more! I last time had a baggie of Diclazepam with 1,5 g. With other substances that can surely led to overdoses.

I also still have SL-164, 2g Clona, 1g Dicla and 1g Eti in the fridge. All from this vendor and never got problems. So also for you everything should be fine!

Enjoy your hexen 

JJ

P.S. Is it okay to put the baggies into the fridge because of the humidity? Or do they just need a dry place with room temperature?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

the fridge or freezer depending on what it is and when I plan on using it all the dissos go in the freezer because I can’t use those for a few years until I get off my psych regime but the hacks and won’t hex it more in a month or two. I don’t leave any of them in baggies they are going to airtight Amber Vials With a silica pack in each After getting spectra tested.

I got 3FPCP a bunch more to 2FK, Few grams of Ferntadope, 3HOPCE, Noraflurazepam, hi are Addys from the pharmacy , White girl with no other active ingredients,Flubromozalam, Just off the top my head. Rigs and micron filters. Valium and Ativan. Raul Duke would be jealous. Recently flushed 30 hits of LSD and half a dozen of dom or dob Because I started an ssri. Not leaving much to be desired. But I got the nonsense like funny butt And other health food supplements. You could say I’m set.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

hydroazuanacaine said:


> the fridge or freezer depending on what it is and when I plan on using it all the dishes ago in the freezer because I can’t use those for a few years until I get off my psych regime but the hacks and won’t make it more in a month or two I don’t leave any of them in baggies they are going to airtight Amber Vials With a silica pack.



Pardon me, but I'm not a native speaker, and you are not using commas or whatever -  i understand not even a word, sorry 

With "fridge" i mean the thing you put inside everything you need to consume, in a "freezer" the temperature is below zero.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

hydroazuanacaine said:


> I got all your kiddos beat. This is just what showed up this morning …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t even think they make a lot of that stuff anymore. Took six weeks to get here. I can’t take half of it because of this shit Terry Lynn and Limoges Jhené you got to use your Fanatics because I AutoCorrect. But that hexen, that’s breakfast today.
> 
> Soon as I’m finished having breakfast right here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s the Neo 2 on the table of my favorite Venezuelan Café. The last of the true typewriters. Plug that thing in with the USB it’ll print off whatever you wrote on the typewriter screen. I’ve got that an electronica Smith corona we can’t exactly bring that to the coffee shop louder than a hammer.
> 
> So a hell of a way to start today.



One of the best posts.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

By the way my room temperature is 28,6 degrees - southside. ....

Hate it.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

I’m dictating on an iPhone madness. No time to go back and fix the mistakes. Yeah just gotta use Finatticz.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

?

I said it was one of the best posts?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

madness00 said:


> ?
> 
> I said it was one of the best posts?


I didn’t think you meant anything else by it. Just explaining why my words are coming out the way they’re coming out.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

I like the Little Amber vials wizard. Those and a mini silica pack just has an aesthetic that suits me fine.

Plus I’ll admit I thought a Ziploc was closed before when in reality it was actually almost closed.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> As long as the baggies are sealed and in a cool dry place, those benzos should last years. They do have to be sealed and with no air in the bags, also it does have to be cool and dark (no light). I keep a lot of my stash in my freezer vacuum sealed baggies, especially powdered drugs like RC benzodiazepines and kratom. I also have a few sheets of reagent tested acid in the freezer, they’ve been there for over a 1 and a half year, and are just as potent as when I acquired it.
> 
> Cool, dry, vacuum sealed, and no light is the trick for keeping drugs I find.



Thank you Wizard.

Mine are not completely vacuum sealed but the small baggies are in bigger baggies and these are in box that let not in humidity. I hope that's OK like that. Before like I said I always had it the same way, but outside at room temperature.

Hehe, my cat is dreaming and jumping while sleeping 

JJ


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Anyone know if that hexen shoots like coke? Or meth pipes only?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

hydroazuanacaine said:


> Anyone know if that hexen shoots like coke? Or meth pipes only?



IIRC only pipe.

But now I'm gunna research.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

madness00 said:


> IIRC only pipe.
> 
> But now I'm gunna research.


Love to hear what your turn up, if you don’t mind sharing the fruits of your academic pursuits.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol..

Nada.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Had to dip out of my writing nook for a moment for a oil burner of hex and pyra. No one makes them like the netherlands.

now got a large blueberry tea and keyboard to crank out a first draft or letter to a fine lady for whom it’s been too long


----------



## JoEhJoEh

JoEhJoEh said:


> Pardon me, but I'm not a native speaker, and you are not using commas or whatever -  i understand not even a word, sorry
> 
> With "fridge" i mean the thing you put inside everything you need to consume, in a "freezer" the temperature is below zero.



That's not funny!!! :D Tell me the same in correct German? HAHA.  


JJ

Fuck, hopefully he isn't German...


----------



## jhjhsdi

hydroazuanacaine said:


> I got all your kiddos beat. This is just what showed up this morning …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t even think they make a lot of that stuff anymore. Took six weeks to get here. I can’t take half of it because of this shit Terry Lynn and Limoges Jhené you got to use your Fanatics because I AutoCorrect. But that hexen, that’s breakfast today.
> 
> Soon as I’m finished having breakfast right here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s the Neo 2 on the table of my favorite Venezuelan Café. The last of the true typewriters. Plug that thing in with the USB it’ll print off whatever you wrote on the typewriter screen. I’ve got that an electronica Smith corona we can’t exactly bring that to the coffee shop louder than a hammer.
> 
> So a hell of a way to start today.



Nice haul. In a way I miss research chems. But in a way I also do not. Lol



hydroazuanacaine said:


> Anyone know if that hexen shoots like coke? Or meth pipes only?



@Gaffy was shooting it i think, although I think maybe he said that it eats veins instantly. I am quite possibly perhaps confused with another Chem.

Real helpful hey


----------



## jhjhsdi

@hydroazuanacaine can you put some high quality close up pics up of the 3 dissociatives please (out of the bag) I want to inspect the crystals


----------



## JoEhJoEh

jhjhsdi said:


> @hydroazuanacaine can you put some high quality close up pics up of the 3 dissociatives please (out of the bag) I want to inspect the crystals



Hey, 

you will surely be satisfied with what you see. Like I told i only use this vendor and everything was more than fine, my friends tell the same. The only thing was Pagoclone that fucking didn't dissolve. I mean, there are no pieces or shit in it, but it is like a foggy hurricane inside the bottle when I shake it. And I did that 4 weeks or so. Perhaps it has to be like that? I solved it in PG, perhaps that's the wrong solubent?

Has anyone else tried that and could tell me his or her experiences with solving Pagoclone?

I would appreciate it a lot.

JJ


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Guys, please stop referring so specifically to vendors.

You'll know by the pictures if you have the same product nine times out of ten. I will delete any further vendor/sourcing discussion and issue warnings.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Cream Gravy? said:


> Guys, please stop referring so specifically to vendors.
> 
> You'll know by the pictures if you have the same product nine times out of ten. I will delete any further vendor/sourcing discussion and issue warnings.



Sorry Chef, 

will not happen again.

Have a nice day.

JJ


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Cream Gravy? said:


> Guys, please stop referring so specifically to vendors.
> 
> You'll know by the pictures if you have the same product nine times out of ten. I will delete any further vendor/sourcing discussion and issue warnings.


i deleted the photo at the source but it takes a while or fkever to disappear? would you be so kind as to edit out. sorry about the lack of foresight.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

hydroazuanacaine said:


> i deleted the photo at the source but it takes a while or fkever to disappear? would you be so kind as to edit out. sorry about the lack of foresight.


No worries. I'm not going to issue any infractions, just wanted to make sure y'all knew I felt things were getting a little too literal.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

thanks, i was excited and intended a stir but made an underestimation.


----------



## jhjhsdi

It's not like the bags had a brand name or she had posted a link to the website. 

So what about those hi Qual close ups @hydroazuanacaine


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Yeah I honestly don't mind the picture, rather I just don't want discussion of sources, even in vague terms, i.e. this or that country shipping to this or that country, etc.


----------



## Xorkoth

negrogesic said:


> They sell unwashed seeds at your supermarket?



There is a salvage grocery store in town that sells them.  Used to be $4 a pound in a giant bulk bin, then they started doing 1/4 pounds for $2 in packages.  Years ago when I was really heavy into it, the bulk manager came up to me while I was getting my daily bag full and was like hey dude, listen, it's really annoying trying to keep this stuff in stock for other people.  But if you want I can order for 25 pound boxes, at cost for $42.  So I started doing that.  The cashiers would always ask me about what all the poppy seeds were for and I had a whole story made up about being a baker and a family recipe for poppy seed muffins was my best seller.  They thought it was so cool (all were sexy women), and they'd always be like OMG you _have _to bring some in!  I never did though, obviously.   The bulk manager clearly knew what was up though.


----------



## Survival0200

^Heh. My local florist is wondering what for I need all those poppy pods. I feel bad about telling her lies about my girlfriend doing flower decorations. Sweet lady.


----------



## Gaffy

jhjhsdi said:


> Nice haul. In a way I miss research chems. But in a way I also do not. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> @Gaffy was shooting it i think, although I think maybe he said that it eats veins instantly. I am quite possibly perhaps confused with another Chem.
> 
> Real helpful hey


Yup


----------



## jhjhsdi

Gaffy said:


> Yup


I think @hydroazuanacaine wants some info 

Not seen you around for a while @Gaffy how u doin pal? Got any veins left? 
Off topic I know but I'm extremely surprised my main vein in my hand has actually come back, I did 30+ shots in it the other week. It's back with a vengeance, looking juicy as ever


----------



## Gaffy

jhjhsdi said:


> I think @hydroazuanacaine wants some info
> 
> Not seen you around for a while @Gaffy how u doin pal? Got any veins left?
> Off topic I know but I'm extremely surprised my main vein in my hand has actually come back, I did 30+ shots in it the other week. It's back with a vengeance, looking juicy as ever


Nice you've got your vein back! 
I've been doing fine, I'm on vacation in the south of France, with the family. Haven't used in a while, but I got a package of a-php on the go.  I quit shooting while it's still time and got into vaping pyros, I Hope for the best! See ya


----------



## negrogesic

Just got this:





The vendor mislabeled the concentration, as its supposed to be 5mg/ml. I feel like he is a bartard vendor. The first order he forgot to add my street address do he had to resent.

Im frankly not sure it is bromazolam. Kind of feels like pyrazolam.  Definitely uplifting and not too sedating so it may very well be bromazolam. But who knows what this bartard put in it...


----------



## Snafu in the Void

My FUCK ALCOHOL, NEVER AGAIN stash 2nd attempt

I'm taking all 5 of those tabs and going to fucking mediate for 10 hours about how I do not need alcohol, opioids or meth in my life.

Usually 100ug tabs are a bit underdosed... closer to 70-90... so about 380-450ug (update: definitely not underdosed.... felt like 450-500ug)

I'm goin to take it very seriously this time. Last attempt my hedonistic tendencies overtook my attempt and just fucked around while tripping instead of actually trying to better my life with it.

Now I'm going to take this very seriously.

I cannot drink alcohol ever again.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

jhjhsdi said:


> I think @hydroazuanacaine wants some info


on what? i’m sure i do.

i have a almost been exclusively using the veins on the back of my hands as of late. giving my arms a break.


----------



## jhjhsdi

hydroazuanacaine said:


> on what? i’m sure i do.
> 
> i have a almost been exclusively using the veins on the back of my hands as of late. giving my arms a break.


On shooting hexen. 

Wish I'd given my arm ones a break before they all died. I miss hitting that big juicy drainpipe that runs up the bicep so badly. RIP


----------



## Snafu in the Void

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The Wizard is embarrassed by this recent perplexity.



the inevitable yet dreaded last bowl of the sack


oh how I feared that moment for so long

I should probably just get back into being a pot head again, seems like less of a hassle when other drugs/alcohol kill you.

man I really wish I had some weed right now coming down off another beautiful LSD trip


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

jhjhsdi said:


> On shooting hexen.
> 
> Wish I'd given my arm ones a break before they all died. I miss hitting that big juicy drainpipe that runs up the bicep so badly. RIP


sorry about the veins in your arms. hopefully the hands are still good.

shooting hexen? never do it. that's why (wo)man made coke. if you are going to destroy yourself, do it in style.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

hydroazuanacaine said:


> that's why (wo)man made coke. if you are going to destroy yourself, do it in style.


Some damn sexy famous last words if I've ever heard 'em

stay safe, so I can hear some more sexy quotes like that... now I wan't some fucking COCAINE!~!


----------



## schizopath

Pretty excited for the lorazepam as Ive never tried it.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> Pretty excited for the lorazepam as Ive never tried it.


I like em if u do subligulal  under the toung ( typo) it kicks in quick, a lot of ppl dont like them, I never took a benzo I didn't like


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

schizopath said:


> Pretty excited for the lorazepam as Ive never tried it.


a lot of people rip on ativan because they want to feel like alcohol, but it’s like the needle version of valium. nothing kills anxiety like it. it gets in there fast like a ninja. it and valium are the two best benzos ever made.

there’s a reason the ER only uses IV ativan and valium. no fucking around it’s time to get the job done. well mida for surgery, but that’s different.


----------



## schizopath

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I never took a benzo I didn't like


This is wisdom in its purest form


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

you only got 3 mg there? if you have any tolerance, you might might want to take them all at once.

or save them and take them one of the time for what they really meant for. I guarantee if you have a genuine anxiety — not that i want to get fucked up nonsense — 1 mg of ativan will make a world of difference.

enjoy


----------



## schizopath

Thanks, Im gonna try it tomorrow with bupre. If 1mg aint cutting it Im gonna try 2. I like diazepam the most of all benzos so this one should be good.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

negrogesic said:


> Just got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vendor mislabeled the concentration, as its supposed to be 5mg/ml. I feel like he is a bartard vendor. The first order he forgot to add my street address do he had to resent.
> 
> Im frankly not sure it is bromazolam. Kind of feels like pyrazolam.  Definitely uplifting and not too sedating so it may very well be bromazolam. But who knows what this bartard put in it...


you email him and ask him about that? big difference between 15mgs in 30 mls versus 150mgs in 15 mls.


----------



## negrogesic

hydroazuanacaine said:


> you email him and ask him about that? big difference between 15mgs in 30 mls versus 150mgs in 15 mls.



Yeah he said it was a misprint. Definitely feels about 5mg/ml but I have a suspicious it is impure or may in fact be pyrazolam.

Guy seems to be dipping into his own stash. He forgot my street address the first time.


----------



## negrogesic

Just got this. Its a new analog of the Chinese opioid Bucinnazine and related to 2-methyl-ap237.

Its supposed to be about 4x the strength of morphine. Just took 56mg 17 minutes ago and i feel it creeping on. I don't currently have a tolerance so i just took a 224mg of morphine equivalent amount. 

I didn't like 2-Methyl-AP237 too much, thought the first time it felt pretty good on the onset. That one is about equal in potency to morphine. After going through the gram i realized i wasnt such a fan. Good poppy seed tea would blow it out of the water (then again, good poppy seed tea is actually an awesome experience). 

Sure hope i have some self control with this though.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

So I've updated the stash, been a while since I've posted, had to try the bromazepam after all those pics @Wilson Wilson   it's quite nice, only had the one to see how it goes but feeling good so far. Got proper nitrazepam this time, so I can see wat the difference between the two brands r lik ( Indian n activas)



And some terrible subutex for my man @schizopath    man they hurt/sting Ur tongue if u sublingual them, gonna phone pharmacy and ask them not to give me that brand anymore








						1597746896278212152802217959450
					

Image 1597746896278212152802217959450 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i bet the nitrazepam is desirable.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

negrogesic said:


> Just got this. Its a new analog of the Chinese opioid Bucinnazine and related to 2-methyl-ap237.
> 
> Its supposed to be about 4x the strength of morphine. Just took 56mg 17 minutes ago and i feel it creeping on. I don't currently have a tolerance so i just took a 224mg of morphine equivalent amount.
> 
> I didn't like 2-Methyl-AP237 too much, thought the first time it felt pretty good on the onset. That one is about equal in potency to morphine. After going through the gram i realized i wasnt such a fan. Good poppy seed tea would blow it out of the water (then again, good poppy seed tea is actually an awesome experience).
> 
> Sure hope i have some self control with this though.



Good luck! I'd love to hear your thoughts on this one if you're up for a proper report once you've given it a fair shake (or after binging the whole jar, whichever).


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> Pretty excited for the lorazepam as Ive never tried it.


And your feedback on lorazepam?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

hydroazuanacaine said:


> i bet the nitrazepam is desirable.


I have mixed feelings about this benzo


----------



## Ganjcat

so how are people uploading pics these days as the old (and much much simpler) button on the thread hud no longer works


----------



## Ganjcat

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The Wizard is embarrassed by this recent perplexity.


HWHAHAHAHAH A



HAHAHAHA

HAHAHA

this is a drugs forum not a vegetable forum for garden peas


----------



## schizopath

Coffeeshroom said:


> And your feedback on lorazepam?


Just tried it. Also did 1mg bupre iv. Gonna take another mg to fully feel it.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Just tried it. Also did 1mg bupre iv. Gonna take another mg to fully feel it.



Lorazepam and Valium are my favorite Benzos. I just like Xanax for time travel on long plane journeys. 14 hr flights seem like an hour and helps with the jet lag. Enjoy


----------



## schizopath

I feel good, listening to some rap and drinking ice cold water. Definitely a good benzo. Might chill with some gaming soon.

You on anything atm?


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Hey schizo! 1 mg buprenorphine IV. I used just plug bupe back in the day, same bioavailability without the risks of shootn up.


Yeah, I plugged it last week after I couldnt hit a vein. I think Im gonna plug like half of the time or something.

Love you Wizard


----------



## schizopath

Thank you. I do my best. My subforum basically moderates itself iirc...


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

MDPV_Psychosis said:


> Good luck! I'd love to hear your thoughts on this one if you're up for a proper report once you've given it a fair shake (or after binging the whole jar, whichever).


i saw this but read it was not suited for iv. curious to hear your report on it.



schizopath said:


> I feel good, listening to some rap and drinking ice cold water. Definitely a good benzo.


fine taste, sir.


----------



## negrogesic

MDPV_Psychosis said:


> Good luck! I'd love to hear your thoughts on this one if you're up for a proper report once you've given it a fair shake (or after binging the whole jar, whichever).



It kind of sucked, 3-4x the potency of morphine my ass. 2-methyl-ap237 was better and even that kind of sucks. O-dsmt is better than both of those and even then pretty low potency and mediocre unless IV'd (which I no longer allow myself the luxury/injury).

I'll do a full write up on both. I blasted through a gram of ap-238 in 12 hours and i don't even have much of an opioid tolerance. I took a single dose of 361mg this morning which definitely didn't feel like a gram of morphine. It was first sedating then stimulating and lasted a total of 4 hours.

Glad it wasn't 3-4x morphine in a way. I shouldn't be fooling with these RC opioids anyhow. Even a good batch of poppy seed tea blows o-dsmt out of the water. 

Think I'm done with opioids for a bit. Someone who escaped a 380mg/day methadone habit such as myself shouldn't have the hubris to fuck with opioids.

But when that existential dread/boredom hits they do provide some relief.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Hear that Metonitazene is where it's at as far as the RC Opioids are concerned right now. If I wasn't in the process of getting clean from Opioids it's what I would be running trials with @negrogesic...


----------



## matt<3ketamine

hydroazuanacaine said:


> i bet the nitrazepam is desirable.


Doesn't help I love their taste too
@Wilson Wilson  wat dose do u do for Ur bromaz cuz had 3 yesterday, dunno if they r for me, mayb gotta try em after a purposely light withdrawal to see fully wat their lik


----------



## matt<3ketamine

schizopath said:


> Just tried it. Also did 1mg bupre iv. Gonna take another mg to fully feel it.


Please be careful IVing them, I fucked my hand badly recently from em so do b careful, best off sniffing em.
I'm getting them ones I posted changed cuz they really sting Ur tongue and pharmacist said he'll try keep me other ones, these ones just sting sublingual, but also Loraz pills I had did very slightly at the end of them dissolved. Loraz is an interesting one isn't it, very mellow kinda chemical


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Coffeeshroom said:


> I have mixed feelings about this benzo


So do I, won't b buying them Indian ones again, plus still ain't hear from @Flower Fairy recently and am kinda worried


----------



## matt<3ketamine

IMG-20200819-WA0001
					

Image IMG-20200819-WA0001 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



New addition to my stash
My white choc kinder beuno traybake edible and 1/8th of bobacoch indica Moroccan soft hash, it's storming outside so can't try the hash yet but the edibles r very very strong


----------



## Coffeeshroom

matt<3ketamine said:


> So do I, won't b buying them Indian ones again, plus still ain't hear from @Flower Fairy recently and am kinda worried


I get mine from the pharamacy but still have mixed feelings on this benzo. As for @Flower Fairy i miss her too but think she is going through some rough and tough times, im not sure but that was the last i heard. Just glad another poster i thought also went misssing is at least doing well and still around


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Coffeeshroom said:


> I get mine from the pharamacy but still have mixed feelings on this benzo. As for @Flower Fairy i miss her too but think she is going through some rough and tough times, im not sure but that was the last i heard. Just glad another poster i thought also went misssing is at least doing well and still around


Yea them oxys didn't help things but hope she's doing better


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Them edibles kicked my ass, nitraz and edibles are  the closest thing ull get to nodding out without opiates


----------



## Snafu in the Void

tonight's menu....

some very clean MDMA, leftover LSD (unseen in the mylar), some very strong dabs, some benzos, and a bottle of poison.....

still working on my drinking problem.... at least I only bought 375ml instead of 750ml.... getting there slowly!


----------



## SAT4N_420

Got some more bud and it smells amazing!


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

SAT4N_420 said:


> Got some more bud and it smells amazing!



I'm glad you're enjoying your acquisition. If your interested there's a thread on the subject. So what are you currently smoking?


----------



## SAT4N_420

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying your acquisition. If your interested there's a thread on the subject. So what are you currently smoking?


Thanks! I'll definitely check that thread out!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

5 grams of one of the newer ~afanil analogs. 
Shall begin trials in the coming weeks.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

cute baggie. over 10 years ago when i was in undergrad these ranged between free and $3 a piece. not what i pay to have them delivered in the major metropolitan city i now live in.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

and my legal supply of benzos for good measure ...






i'm sure i have more ativan somewhere. refills on all, but the pharmacy made me pick between the ativan and the valium because "they're for the same thing." which is fucking crazy; i'd been scripted both simultaneously for years. i of course threw a tantrum. which, believe it or not, isn't the way to get what you want at the pharmacy.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

for those who know


----------



## JoEhJoEh

negrogesic said:


> Just got this. Its a new analog of the Chinese opioid Bucinnazine and related to 2-methyl-ap237.
> 
> Its supposed to be about 4x the strength of morphine. Just took 56mg 17 minutes ago and i feel it creeping on. I don't currently have a tolerance so i just took a 224mg of morphine equivalent amount.
> 
> I didn't like 2-Methyl-AP237 too much, thought the first time it felt pretty good on the onset. That one is about equal in potency to morphine. After going through the gram i realized i wasnt such a fan. Good poppy seed tea would blow it out of the water (then again, good poppy seed tea is actually an awesome experience).
> 
> Sure hope i have some self control with this though.



as far as I know if you take hydromorphon it's 7 times stronger than morphine and easier to get.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

matt<3ketamine said:


> Please be careful IVing them, I fucked my hand badly recently from em so do b careful, best off sniffing em.
> I'm getting them ones I posted changed cuz they really sting Ur tongue and pharmacist said he'll try keep me other ones, these ones just sting sublingual, but also Loraz pills I had did very slightly at the end of them dissolved. Loraz is an interesting one isn't it, very mellow kinda chemical



Nope - make a solution with PG and you will not be dissapointed..


----------



## matt<3ketamine

JoEhJoEh said:


> Nope - make a solution with PG and you will not be dissapointed..


In regards to subutex?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

My stash refilled, the proper Accord nitrazepam r amazing, had to fight tooth n nail to get it tbh, , my fave benzo hands down. Wat else yas all been getting? Gotten quiet in here @nznity z r ya doing OK,  haven't heard from ya

26 nitrazepam,  38 clonazepam,  40 ALKO-1 Xanax (wedinos tested) 28 tea zolpidem, 4 diazepam, 8 acid, 10 2cb 9-12.9mg tested pink batman pills, 1 sidenfil/via gra (never needed it) and sum out of the picture about 50mg DMT








						15993199288061953276872
					

Image 15993199288061953276872 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## negrogesic

matt<3ketamine said:


> My stash refilled, the proper Accord nitrazepam r amazing, had to fight tooth n nail to get it tbh, , my fave benzo hands down. Wat else yas all been getting? Gotten quiet in here @nznity z r ya doing OK,  haven't heard from ya
> 
> 26 nitrazepam,  38 clonazepam,  40 ALKO-1 Xanax (wedinos tested) 28 tea zolpidem, 4 diazepam, 8 acid, 10 2cb 9-12.9mg tested pink batman pills, 1 sidenfil/via gra (never needed it) and sum out of the picture about 50mg DMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15993199288061953276872
> 
> 
> Image 15993199288061953276872 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co



In the bottom right hand corner there is a bottle of "cleansing antiseptic spray", is that also part of the stash?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

negrogesic said:


> In the bottom right hand corner there is a bottle of "cleansing antiseptic spray", is that also part of the stash?


U bet, that's me flexing my hand sanitizer stash slightly, can't show ya toilet paper stash as might get robbed


----------



## phenethylo J

hydroazuanacaine said:


> for those who know




What ever random rc opioid the local gangstas are selling these days I assume.

Glad I stopped fucking with street drugs long before the fent crisis hit.


----------



## JackoftheWood

3.5 grams of some fine sugar badder wax, it should smoke real nicely.


----------



## mediKated

@negrogesic don't suppose you can point me in the direction of a walk through on making poppy seed tea please, been searching the forums for ages 
TIA


----------



## SAT4N_420

Got my hands on this a few days ago. I was originally going to go with 3-ho-pcp but it wasn't in stock so I went with 3-ho-pce instead. I don't regret it, this stuff is amazing.


----------



## devilsgospel

SAT4N_420 said:


> Got my hands on this a few days ago. I was originally going to go with 3-ho-pcp but it wasn't in stock so I went with 3-ho-pce instead. I don't regret it, this stuff is amazing.



So what is really the difference between PCP and PCE? Always been curious, I've only tried PCP


----------



## SAT4N_420

devilsgospel said:


> So what is really the difference between PCP and PCE? Always been curious, I've only tried PCP


I'm not sure, I haven't tried PCP yet. Once I run out I do plan on buying some though.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

devilsgospel said:


> So what is really the difference between PCP and PCE? Always been curious, I've only tried PCP


the numbers and letters preceding it determine which version is better.


----------



## devilsgospel

hydroazuanacaine said:


> the numbers and letters preceding it determine which version is better.



Give me an example of one versus the other. Are the effects noticeably different?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

sorry, i do not want to offend anyone preferences.

i’ll say 3-meo-pce is my favorite.

yes. the effects are noticeably different, despite all being dissos. for perspective, that question is comparable to “are the effects of different opiates noticeably different?”or “are the effects of different benzos noticeably different?”


----------



## negrogesic

mediKated said:


> @negrogesic don't suppose you can point me in the direction of a walk through on making poppy seed tea please, been searching the forums for ages
> TIA



Pour 150g of good seeds in a 2L bottle and fill it with room temperature or hot water (depending on the seeds) and shake vigorously for 5-10 minutes. Slightly unscrew the cap and turn cap down into a large enough recepticle and squeeze all the water out. Only the water should go through. Repeat if necessary. The taste should be bitter and the water should be light to medium brown.


Be careful, poppy seed tea is surprisingly dangerous, especially if you use benzos.


----------



## devilsgospel

hydroazuanacaine said:


> sorry, i do not want to offend anyone preferences.
> 
> i’ll say 3-meo-pce is my favorite.
> 
> yes. the effects are noticeably different, despite all being dissos. for perspective, that question is comparable to “are the effects of different opiates noticeably different?”or “are the effects of different benzos noticeably different?”



Oh okay so it's basically just down to personal preference, like say a valium vs klonopin. Interesting


----------



## schizopath

Blister of 300mg pregabalin
Blister of 15mg dormicum
3 blisters of 1mg ksalols
0.7g of heroin
0.4g of 4f-mph


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

schizopath said:


> 0.7g of heroin



HELL NO!!!!!

What are you doing man? Are you mad?

I expected better from you tbh, I am really disapointed in you!!!!!


----------



## Xorkoth

Zopiclone bandit said:


> HELL NO!!!!!
> 
> What are you doing man? Are you mad?
> 
> I expected better from you tbh, I am really disapointed in you!!!!!



I also wish he hadn't gone there.  Sadly I have seen SO goddamn many BLers go down the path.  I did it too, so no judgment from me, fortunately I got out.  It would be nice if you could tell people things and they'd take it to heart as much as you wished them to, but unfortunately that's not how it works, usually.  People have to learn for themselves.


----------



## negrogesic

schizopath said:


> Blister of 300mg pregabalin
> Blister of 15mg dormicum
> 3 blisters of 1mg ksalols
> 0.7g of heroin
> 0.4g of 4f-mph



How'd you like the 4f-mph? And is that dark web heroin (based on the packaging).


----------



## schizopath

What? I need 200mg+ of oxy and I aint got moneys like that. Just a little treat, I do h maybe once every 3 months.

4f-mph was a huge disappointment. Wish I hadnt bought it at all.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

schizopath said:


> What? I need 200mg+ of oxy and I aint got moneys like that. Just a little treat, I do h maybe once every 3 months.
> 
> 4f-mph was a huge disappointment. Wish I hadnt bought it at all.



Mate if you are on Tor get MDPV Hal, trust me on this one.

There is nothing on Earth that comes close to smoking good MDPV


----------



## negrogesic

schizopath said:


> 4f-mph was a huge disappointment. Wish I hadnt bought it at all.



Yeah it has none of the recreational that regular methylphenidate has. It is an "ok" functional stimulant for things like cleaning and has no significant comedown at lower doses.


----------



## negrogesic

Zopiclone bandit said:


> Mate if you are on Tor get MDPV Hal, trust me on this one.
> 
> There is nothing on Earth that comes close to smoking good MDPV



MDPV didn't smoke very well in my experience, not nicely like a-php/hexen. That said I much prefer MDPV but its best snorted. MDPV was a pretty good drug,  even relatively functional, although eventually the paranoia inevitably catches up with you. But in my experience it didn't smoke well (although it definitely was smokable to an extent).


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I really regret never smoking any of the pyros it always sounded like it was a real hoot. I've taken them orally/intranasally/intravenously and obviously the later was pretty compulsive and had a nice rush to it. Would you say that vaping MDPV is sorta similar to smoking crack as I picture it that way in my mind. How fast would you descend from each blast?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

matt<3ketamine said:


> In regards to subutex?



I never took opiates so subutex is no issue.

JJ


----------



## negrogesic

Cosmic Charlie said:


> I really regret never smoking any of the pyros it always sounded like it was a real hoot. I've taken them orally/intranasally/intravenously and obviously the later was pretty compulsive and had a nice rush to it. Would you say that vaping MDPV is sorta similar to smoking crack as I picture it that way in my mind. How fast would you descend from each blast?



I didnt think MDPV smoked well, but a-pvp, a-php and n-ethylhexedrone smoke very nicely (even as hydrochloride salts). They are like crack light, not as overwhelming euphoric, and perhaps more stimulating than crack due to a relative lack of serotonergic properties. They are much cheaper than crack which can facilitate far more lengthy binges. With crack, if you are able to set it aside, you can sleep eventually, but the residual stimulation from smoked cathinones is long lasting making sleep impossible.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

For sure dude I've stayed up for 5 days one time during an MDPV binge when I got a gram with some Methylone, 4-MMC and 2C-E those were the days back then my friend the market was golden with lotta classic RC's on the menu. But I like a-PHP alot even more than MDPV in some ways and deff used more of it in total generally going for a few days then knock out with benzos mainly. But I used to buy a few grams a year for awhile which could keep you pretty busy.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Oh, now I feel a lot better. Has nothing to do with my history or drugs but is has to do with my psychotic, paranoid neighbour. She IS a REALLY bad person even if I don't judge any illness but there is no reason to let me torture by her. She sees fires and calles the firemen then - this happened two times already and I had to laugh because SHE hast to pay that they come for no reason. Then she sent me the police because i was hoovering the apartment and my cat Stanley (like every othere cat) fears the hoover but is not running away but standing there and crying so loud it was always the same. Police was there then because they have to have a look of course but saw my two purring cats and knew everything was fine - I told them she sees or hears things sometimes or put them together in her stupid head, so that I have the problem with authorities. 

Shortly before all the windows were open and she is living directly next to me - and I just heard that she was badly talking about me (jj is doing this, jjj is doing that , i imploded and went to her and rang the bell because I have no fear to do this. When she has another "problem with me" that doesn't exist, she tells all the people in the house but not me. What a stupidity. First she didn't want to open but as I said I'll call the police she did. ( oh yeah, in between she did a lot more but fuck it) She never threatened me or did bad things to herself so I have no chance. There is a lack in the law when it comes to this. She is a good actor and did as if she NEEEEEEVER EEEEVER said my name but i told her "I have ears and the windows are open. Go get help and if i will here just my name also by other people in the house, she is on court definitely. I'm well insuranced, i do not fear it. additionally i have her voice recorded everytime the last year when she was doing ANYTHING. I told here this, too. She did like she was so close to a heart attack when i told her this but she was just playing. 

I hope this is over now. She is 76 ,i hope it is SOON over. Sorry, but you can't imagine what a beast she is. 

Now that I tould here I feel much better because she is doing stuff like that sincemore than 3 years. AAAh, this was so good.  OH fuck, wrong forum! Totally OT. Sorry mods, If you need then move it please, I was so full of adrenaline I just posted anywhere.

JJ

JJ


----------



## devilsgospel

negrogesic said:


> I didnt think MDPV smoked well, but a-pvp, a-php and n-ethylhexedrone smoke very nicely (even as hydrochloride salts). They are like crack light, not as overwhelming euphoric, and perhaps more stimulating than crack due to a relative lack of serotonergic properties. They are much cheaper than crack which can facilitate far more lengthy binges. With crack, if you are able to set it aside, you can sleep eventually, but the residual stimulation from smoked cathinones is long lasting making sleep impossible.



Getting my hands on some NEH soon, can't wait to smoke some. There's something about smoking drugs other than weed that I really like. How would you compare it to like meth or something like that? I don't know shit about all these weird cathinone RCs but it's the only upper my guy has and I need to combat some chronic fatigue and also wanna stay up and binge with some video games.


----------



## negrogesic

devilsgospel said:


> Getting my hands on some NEH soon, can't wait to smoke some. There's something about smoking drugs other than weed that I really like. How would you compare it to like meth or something like that? I don't know shit about all these weird cathinone RCs but it's the only upper my guy has and I need to combat some chronic fatigue and also wanna stay up and binge with some video games.



Its more like crack than meth. To be frank its sort of a matter of chasing the initial high. The comedown is harsh and requires benzos. Very fiendish if its good stuff. Its schedule I in the US so id be a little skeptical of someone who had it here but in sure its around. Its probably better snorted than smoked. 

In large doses benzos are almost a requirement. Benzos make it more enjoyable but also make it more fiendish due to the "fuck it ill have some more" attitude that benzos create.


----------



## devilsgospel

negrogesic said:


> Its more like crack than meth. To be frank its sort of a matter of chasing the initial high. The comedown is harsh and requires benzos. Very fiendish if its good stuff. Its schedule I in the US so id be a little skeptical of someone who had it here but in sure its around. Its probably better snorted than smoked.
> 
> In large doses benzos are almost a requirement. Benzos make it more enjoyable but also make it more fiendish due to the "fuck it ill have some more" attitude that benzos create.



Well good thing I got benzos too. I personally wouldn't use any stims without them anyways. I read that the duration is better snorted, so I might take that route. Was hoping to get something longer lasting, but there's nothing like that on the menu. I think NEP is around too I'll probably try that as well.


----------



## Xorkoth

NEH is good with a good batch, smoking it is stronger, snorting it is quite strong too, I quite like it but it's very fiendy and it seems to take a little while to really get into it for me, the first day(s) are kinda jangly/jittery.  I prefer NEP, that stuff is gold in my book.  I found it more or less the ideal stimulant, fantastic mood, just manic enough, and a serotonergic/rolly aspect to it than NEH lacks.  I had a week of some of the best conversations of my life, with all sorts of people, when I got some.  

Both NEH and NEP cause me to binge until it's gone.  NEP is friendlier and more functional though.  I would do bumps all throughout work and excel at work, then do bigger bumps and go hang out and/or play music and stay up all night having fun and socializing, whereas once I got into NEH, I'd be rather unfunctional/scattered/fiendy/isolate myself and keep doing more.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> NEH is good with a good batch, smoking it is stronger, snorting it is quite strong too, I quite like it but it's very fiendy and it seems to take a little while to really get into it for me, the first day(s) are kinda jangly/jittery.  I prefer NEP, that stuff is gold in my book.  I found it more or less the ideal stimulant, fantastic mood, just manic enough, and a serotonergic/rolly aspect to it than NEH lacks.  I had a week of some of the best conversations of my life, with all sorts of people, when I got some.
> 
> Both NEH and NEP cause me to binge until it's gone.  NEP is friendlier and more functional though.  I would do bumps all throughout work and excel at work, then do bigger bumps and go hang out and/or play music and stay up all night having fun and socializing, whereas once I got into NEH, I'd be rather unfunctional/scattered/fiendy/isolate myself and keep doing more.



See I figured that NEH would be a better choice for functionality when I read about it. I figured NEP being serotonergic along with the effects it shares with its counterpart would be more of a party drug so I passed on it and went with hexxy. Should've done some more reading and gotten more opinions especially because most of my BL friends were into those at some point. I mean I have the chance to try both so it's no big deal.


----------



## Xorkoth

They're both pretty good drugs, I had NEH a few times over the years, and really liked it, but I got NEP once, and I was in love.  It's much smoother and chiller which is something I like.  It probably boils down to personal preference in what you look for in a stim.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> They're both pretty good drugs, I had NEH a few times over the years, and really liked it, but I got NEP once, and I was in love.  It's much smoother and chiller which is something I like.  It probably boils down to personal preference in what you look for in a stim.



I appreciate you enlightening me man, feel free to PM me with some more experiences. I'm really excited to try some cathinones, these specifically cuz I've been seeing them around for so long.


----------



## Holly.3

How do you go about uploading a picture from a file? When I click on the picture icon it only gives me the option to upload a URL link and no option to upload picture from a file. There's one topic on a thread where you are allowed to post pictures of yourself. All of my pictures are stored on my phone and not on a web link.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Drunk ass mofo...whatcha talkin' bout me


----------



## negrogesic

Holly.3 said:


> I don't always party, but when I do, it's like a rockstar!



Risky business lining it up like that in your car, becareful  What is it anyhow, cocaine?


----------



## Snafu in the Void

negrogesic said:


> Risky business lining it up like that in your car, becareful  What is it anyhow, cocaine?



yup  probably 80% of the cats I see get busted, including myself, are in a car. I don't fuck with that shit anymore.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

What? 

Huh?

Take the whole strip? 

IDK.... idk if I should right now

NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## devilsgospel

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> yup  probably 80% of the cats I see get busted, including myself, are in a car. I don't fuck with that shit anymore.



Can also confirm


----------



## tweakerguy

negrogesic said:


> Risky business lining it up like that in your car, becareful  What is it anyhow, cocaine?


I hope that's not a ledger on your seat lol


----------



## matt<3ketamine

16002681633414232978538141361295
					

Image 16002681633414232978538141361295 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



Updated
1/8th wonky dust


----------



## negrogesic

Here's the result of a brew I made with 50 grams of just the knuckle portion of poppy stems (the little ball shaped joint that connects the stem to the poppy pod) along with 15 grams of powdered coca leaf. 

Im estimating that this it contains around 80mg of morphine and 75mg of cocaine, all from plant sources. Its an natural speed ball. I drank it an hour ago and its good stuff. I found the suitcase of poppy stems and seeds in my attic (it had been up there for 10 years; i thought i had thrown it away). Apparently the poppy stems are still good. Some had pod shell bits still attached. Im pretty lit, and the coca leaf powder was a nice addition.

Poppy stalks:





Coca leaf powder:





The brew (it was very bitter);


----------



## NYCityguy

https://www.flickr.com/photos/189840755@N06/50356837331/in/datetaken-public


----------



## Flynnal

This used to be my suicide stash, just in case I got cancer or some other horrible physical illness...

...and then this happened:






						Scared - My story...
					

This horrid nightmare began on the morning 26th June when I woke up with what seemed like a blocked right ear and some mild nausea. I tried to pop my ears as usual by drinking a glass of water and that didn't help. I noticed there was a ringing when I heard any sound coming through that ear. I...




					www.bluelight.org
				




The end result was that the pentobarbital ended up down the toilet because I was at such huge risk of suicide (yes, even after the hearing in my right ear returned to normal because the trauma really got to me). Crazy I know, but it had to go, I wasn't going to chance it. I decided that I did not want to hurt my family again after my mother took her own life when I was only 12.

I'm now 41 and trying my best to put this behind me. Baby steps...baby steps.


----------



## albatross

negrogesic said:


> Here's the result of a brew I made with 50 grams of just the knuckle portion of poppy stems (the little ball shaped joint that connects the stem to the poppy pod) along with 15 grams of powdered coca leaf.
> 
> Im estimating that this it contains around 80mg of morphine and 75mg of cocaine, all from plant sources. Its an natural speed ball. I drank it an hour ago and its good stuff. I found the suitcase of poppy stems and seeds in my attic (it had been up there for 10 years; i thought i had thrown it away). Apparently the poppy stems are still good. Some had pod shell bits still attached. Im pretty lit, and the coca leaf powder was a nice addition.
> 
> Poppy stalks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coca leaf powder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brew (it was very bitter);



Do you find Coca Powder to be worth ordering?


----------



## devilsgospel

albatross said:


> Do you find Coca Powder to be worth ordering?



@negrogesic 

Also curious about this. I didn't even know it was available for ordering.


----------



## Kaden_Nite

If you like coke - sure. It can either be mixed with a little baking soda and held between the tongue and roof of the mouth (if you don't mind a slightly gritty feel) or, soaked in a spirit like white rum, it yields a tincture which, when held in the mouth for a minute or two, gives a tingly numbing sensation in the mouth and cheeks, opens your eyes and basically has the same effect as a bump of good cocaine HCl.

In a country where powder coke goes for a few hundred a gram (compared to 50 cents for a dose of coca) it's the only sensible way to fly.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

some pretty pictures in here. i'm supposed to be sober, so only what's prescribed. and it's so hard to get those docs to prescribe what i want ...



hydroazuanacaine said:


> and my legal supply of benzos for good measure ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i'm sure i have more ativan somewhere ... *



all full, untouched bottles of 1mg ativan (which is tied with diazepam for my favorite), not including the ativan in the above pic ...






looks like i put a desiccant pack in each, for the long haul. i also don't think each one of the bottles only has 30 pills; some are doubled up if i remember correctly.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Flynnal said:


> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scared - My story...
> 
> 
> This horrid nightmare began on the morning 26th June when I woke up with what seemed like a blocked right ear and some mild nausea. I tried to pop my ears as usual by drinking a glass of water and that didn't help. I noticed there was a ringing when I heard any sound coming through that ear. I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end result was that the pentobarbital ended up down the toilet


whoa, what a thing to flush. read your story and understand. personally just flushed 2 grams of 2fk (not the domestic vendor kind that's cut with plain k), gram of 3-meo-pce, 3 grams of 3-ho-pce, a gram of 3f-pcp, a gram of dck, 6 hits of dob or dom, and about 30 of 1cp. police, emts, and firefighters batter rammed down my apartment door and dragged me off in a gurney, so it was time for a change. i don't even think i was actively high when it happened, but i wasn't on my meds either and that was the fault of other drugs. lamotrigine ruins the high of dissos. plus who remembers to take their psych meds when they're iving 3-meo-pce and smoking raw flubromazolam out of a meth pipe.


----------



## Kaden_Nite

hydroazuanacaine said:


> whoa, what a thing to flush. read your story and understand. personally just flushed 2 grams of 2fk (not the domestic vendor kind that's cut with plain k), gram of 3-meo-pce, 3 grams of 3-ho-pce, a gram of 3f-pcp, a gram of dck..


Maybe it was for the best.

Hope you're doing okay now.


----------



## negrogesic

albatross said:


> Do you find Coca Powder to be worth ordering?



Not exactly. It's kind of a novelty item as its relatively expensive given the low potency. 

Its kind of neat though. Mix it with some baking soda and hold in your mouth and you'll feel it. Your mouth will get numb and you'll feel a decent amount of stimulation. 5 grams (about the most you can get into your mouth) contains about 25mg of cocaine, which is about a line of cocaine, but it doesn't feel like a line of cocaine sink it takes 15-20 for that 25mg to slowly absorb. 

As far as being "worth it" relative to other drugs, its probably not.


----------



## albatross

negrogesic said:


> Not exactly. It's kind of a novelty item as its relatively expensive given the low potency.
> 
> Its kind of neat though. Mix it with some baking soda and hold in your mouth and you'll feel it. You're mouth with get numb and you'll feel a decent amount of stimulation. 5 grams (about the most you can get into your mouth) contains about 25mg of cocaine, which is about a line of cocaine, but it doesn't feel like a line of cocaine sink it takes 15-20 for that 25mg to slowly absorb.
> 
> As far as being "worth it" relative to other drugs, its probably not.



Thanks for the response Negrogesic and Kaden.  Might end up getting some to add to my morning coffee routine for a bit.  Sounds like it could enhance the wakefulness aspects of caffeine.


----------



## negrogesic

albatross said:


> Thanks for the response Negrogesic and Kaden.  Might end up getting some to add to my morning coffee routine for a bit.  Sounds like it could enhance the wakefulness aspects of caffeine.



Yeah its worth trying. It can also be used as tea, though holding in the mouth is stronger.


----------



## Gaffy

matt<3ketamine said:


> 16002681633414232978538141361295
> 
> 
> Image 16002681633414232978538141361295 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated
> 1/8th wonky dust


What is wonky dust if I may ask? 

(Venting)
Picked up some "BK" on the streets (its a first),the color is grey when in crystal form and it turns to white when powdered; i would add that it has quite a pungy, discrete smell (excess HCl?) of bile (?).
Popped around 250mg two hours ago. It has a short come-up after about half an hour from intake, but my brain is too fried anwyay ro really be able to judge NDRIs anymore, I've lostr the Magic a long Time ago, or at least I think., and at that point I was already coming down from smoking some a few hours earlier.
Got it for a good Price too.

Has anyone any news from @nznity ? 

PM me








						Exif-JPEG-420
					

Image Exif-JPEG-420 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Gaffy said:


> What is wonky dust if I may ask?
> 
> (Venting)
> Picked up some "BK" on the streets (its a first),the color is grey for theand crystal and it tiens to white when powdered; it has quite a pungy smell (excess HCl?)
> Popped around 250mg two hours ago. It has a short come-up after about half an hour from intake, but my brain is too Friend anwyay ro really bé https://ibb.co/gdMQbFKable to judge NDRIs anymore, or at least I think., and at that point I was already coming down from smoking some a few hours earlier.
> Got it for a good Price too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exif-JPEG-420
> 
> 
> Image Exif-JPEG-420 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


Wonky dust = ketamine


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Just pict up some

Halcion .25mg x10
Oxycontin 20mg ER x5
Oxynorm 20mg IR x7
Diazepam 5mg x20
Gabapentin 400mg x7

Saving all oxy's for my holiday in November but also hope by then to have a lot more lol


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Ain't no day like refill day!


----------



## Carinacrazychick

jose ribas da silva said:


> Some of my pills, alprazolam, quetiapine, oxazepam. I have also clonazepam and diazepam, which I have borrowed to my mother ^^


Fuck, the pschycs prescribed me this, whole drawer full, never used...will gladly post u some x


----------



## Carinacrazychick

andyturbo said:


> Just some leftover MDMA from the weekend. About 750kg so just bottom of the bag shit no biggy.
> View attachment 17913


Fuck...wow.lovely xxx


----------



## jhjhsdi

Coffeeshroom said:


> Just pict up some
> 
> Halcion .25mg x10
> Oxycontin 20mg ER x5
> Oxynorm 20mg IR x7
> Diazepam 5mg x20
> Gabapentin 400mg x7
> 
> Saving all oxy's for my holiday in November but also hope by then to have a lot more lol


Those oxynorms are amazing


----------



## schizopath

Agree. I prefer oxynorms over heroin


----------



## jhjhsdi

schizopath said:


> Agree. I prefer oxynorms over heroin


Same here any day of the week! Way nicer


----------



## Xorkoth

I don't have it yet, but I ordered some 5-Cl-AMT... pretty excited, it appears to be a DA and SE releaser and agonist, without any NE.  I LOVE AMT, and I found 5-MeO-AMT to be quite psychedelic and quality, but the bodyload was too rough.  Hoping this is somewhere in between.  I guess we'll see.   I'm actually more excited about it than I have been about a new psychedelic in a while.


----------



## negrogesic

Xorkoth said:


> I don't have it yet, but I ordered some 5-Cl-AMT... pretty excited, it appears to be a DA and SE releaser and agonist, without any NE.  I LOVE AMT, and I found 5-MeO-AMT to be quite psychedelic and quality, but the bodyload was too rough.  Hoping this is somewhere in between.  I guess we'll see.   I'm actually more excited about it than I have been about a new psychedelic in a while.



What's the duration supposed to be like?


----------



## Xorkoth

Dunno, I think quite long.  There are some reports on 5-Fl-AMT and 6-Fl-AMT, apparently 6-Fl-AMT was loved by some popular psychedelic figures in the 60s.   I can't remember for sure what I read recently but my impression is that 5-Fl-AMT has a long duration like AMT and 5-MeO-AMT do.  Of course chloro is not fluoro but I would expect similarity.  And we know the binding data shows DA and SE release, and not NE.


----------



## Kaden_Nite

TCB-2 - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




@Xorkoth you ever see this one? Something about that structure. Fascinates me for some reason.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

schizopath said:


> Agree. I prefer oxynorms over heroin


Oxycodone is pish compared to really good heroin


----------



## Xorkoth

Kaden_Nite said:


> TCB-2 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Xorkoth you ever see this one? Something about that structure. Fascinates me for some reason.



Yeah there was some discussion about it in PD some years back.  I believe it's ultra-potent, if I am recalling correctly?  I've wanted a chance to try it for a long time.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah there was some discussion about it in PD some years back.  I believe it's ultra-potent, if I am recalling correctly?  I've wanted a chance to try it for a long time.


Interesting trip report on it, sounds lik the come up is uncomfortable, then full on tripping (guy gave it a ++/+++ rating) then after feeling lik shite





__





						TCB-2 - Erowid Exp - 'Second Attempt'
					

An Experience with TCB-2. 'Second Attempt' by BilZ0r



					erowid.org


----------



## Coffeeshroom

stocked up on some muchies in the mean time lol, Love Gummies

oh and its about 1kg lol


----------



## tweakerguy

Man if this isn't the best I've ever had, idk what is.
Legit body high with euphoria that i haven't felt in a long time. Even with a mean tolerance. Backstreet's back bitches.

About 2 and a half grams give or take


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Current stash:nitraz, clonaz, Xanax, acid, 2cb Batman's, half g ket crystal and half g ket in the syringe









						16027630101956390817298738959703
					

Image 16027630101956390817298738959703 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## matt<3ketamine

tweakerguy said:


> Man if this isn't the best I've ever had, idk what is.
> Legit body high with euphoria that i haven't felt in a long time, too. Even with an extreme tolerance. Backstreet's back bitches.
> 
> About 2 and a half grams give or take


Looks lik that Dutch ket that was going bout a while ago


----------



## JessFR

Coffeeshroom said:


> stocked up on some muchies in the mean time lol, Love Gummies
> 
> oh and its about 1kg lol



Man.. I went on this thread half thinking "why am I checking the stash pic thread again there's never anything that interests me on it"..

I...
Was... 
So... 
Wrong..


----------



## tweakerguy

matt<3ketamine said:


> Looks lik that Dutch ket that was going bout a while ago


Well I've been awake around 3 days off this "Ketamine"


----------



## jhjhsdi

matt<3ketamine said:


> half g ket in the syringe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16027630101956390817298738959703
> 
> 
> Image 16027630101956390817298738959703 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


Now we're talking my language! #Triggered
That 1 iv shot for you yeah?


----------



## tweakerguy

Alex_1991 said:


> 1/2 oz meth 1/4oz pot and some alcohol. I’d have a 1/2 oz pot or if I could find the other bag.. it’ll turn up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m deeply ashamed of the meth. I just can’t fucking stop.



If you're putting away that much twisted tea, I'd be more concerned about the booze lol.

Personly speaking, alcohol seems to amplify meth cravings like nothing else. Every major relapse I've ever had, happened after drinking.

1 night of heavy drinking also leaves me feeling way nastier the in day than an entire week of meth use ever has. Go figure.
.


----------



## Joey

tweakerguy said:


> If you're putting away that much twisted tea, I'd be more concerned about the booze lol.
> 
> Personly speaking, alcohol seems to amplify meth cravings like nothing else. Every major relapse I've ever had, happened after drinking.
> 
> 1 night of heavy drinking also leaves me feeling way nastier the in day than an entire week of meth use ever has. Go figure.
> .


It’s a brutal habit yeah. I’ve had combination meth and alcohol addictions at a couple points this year and I’m well back on my way to another one if I keep buying alcohol. Those teas aren’t cheap though, so I don’t think that’ll be it anymore if I do get anything today.

In April I had a phase where I was using coke and meth and alcohol every day. Did that yesterday actually, I was offered a fat line of coke while I get getting my meth and I took it like a champ (a fucking idiot). Had me particularly buzzed in kind of an unpleasant way for a good hour or close to it.


----------



## schizopath

7 panacod for when I run out of bupre
5mg bupre
0.575g mdma that Im selling
2mg klonopin
1mg ksalol


----------



## matt<3ketamine

jhjhsdi said:


> Now we're talking my language! #Triggered
> That 1 iv shot for you yeah?


Nah IM, then I try IV before the IM kicks in so that it kicks it in quicker


----------



## jhjhsdi

matt<3ketamine said:


> Nah IM, then I try IV before the IM kicks in so that it kicks it in quicker


Ah yeah the old double whammy, i do that sometimes too, really good way to fast forward time that is lol
Once in a hotel i plugged a g, IM'd a g in my leg, IV'd half a g into my wrist and got about 1/3rd of the way through a gram line i had racked up on the table infront of me before passing out and waking up on the floor about an hour later 
Wear a helmet kids


----------



## matt<3ketamine

jhjhsdi said:


> Ah yeah the old double whammy, i do that sometimes too, really good way to fast forward time that is lol
> Once in a hotel i plugged a g, IM'd a g in my leg, IV'd half a g into my wrist and got about 1/3rd of the way through a gram line i had racked up on the table infront of me before passing out and waking up on the floor about an hour later
> Wear a helmet kids


I came outta the hole in the bathtub fully clothed the other week  haha


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Although it's the only shit i've ever tried.. i just know it could be better.
> 
> Doesn't even look as transparent as your stuff - which i think is a bad sign?


Mind blown!
Madness was a speed rookie in 2018. What the fuck?


----------



## schizopath

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Mind blown!
> Madness was a speed rookie in *2018 *


Wtf


----------



## Xorkoth

Some new stuff... a big bag of 5-Cl-AMT, a total rarity with the potential to be a winner (I will conduct trials starting very low, working up to a good dose, and write up my findings).  Also a small bag of regular AMT, and MXiPR.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Xorkoth said:


> Some new stuff... a big bag of 5-Cl-AMT, a total rarity with the potential to be a winner (I will conduct trials starting very low, working up to a good dose, and write up my findings).  Also a small bag of regular AMT, and MXiPR.


Good luck Mister Micropenis. 
Be sure to write some reports. I love RCs.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Xorkoth said:


> Some new stuff... a big bag of 5-Cl-AMT, a total rarity with the potential to be a winner (I will conduct trials starting very low, working up to a good dose, and write up my findings).  Also a small bag of regular AMT, and MXiPR.


Although it rarely ended well, i miss being able to legally order super potent chemicals in large amounts on the clearnet and receive them the next day. 
Those bags and labels/the brash rushed permsy marker writing is major euphoric recall lol. I always wonder what the depos that weigh/bag/send them all out are like. 
Makes me anxious when the chemicals are spilling out/have traces above the snap line, especially the benzo powders lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Good luck Mister Micropenis.
> Be sure to write some reports. I love RCs.


Haha you saw and thought the same thing/time as me
Theres something about the weird names/unknown/mystery thats really appealing, lol


----------



## Xorkoth

I always write trip reports. 



DeadManWalkin' said:


> Good luck Mister Micropenis.
> Be sure to write some reports. I love RCs.



For the last time, no, you can't see it, quit hitting me up for pics


----------



## Jabberwocky

I can’t authentically moderate Drug Culture without any drugs..


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> Haha you saw and thought the same thing/time as me
> Theres something about the weird names/unknown/mystery thats really appealing, lol


Yeah. I once did OD of A-PhPP from a new batch tho. Scary. 


Xorkoth said:


> I always write trip reports.
> 
> 
> 
> For the last time, no, you can't see it, quit hitting me up for pics


I can sense it I dont have to see it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Atelier3 said:


> I can’t authentically moderate Drug Culture without any drugs..



What a funky oil burner.

When you spin it doesn't shit get back in the stem of the pipe?


----------



## seedee

madness00 said:


> What a funky oil burner.
> 
> When you spin it doesn't shit get back in the stem of the pipe?


probably only roll the bowl one way. i used to like putting a downward bend in my pipes. the bowl rocks a little bit more when your rolling it and you can get a full range of motion for better heat dispersal/cooling.


----------



## Jabberwocky

seedee said:


> probably only roll the bowl one way. i used to like putting a downward bend in my pipes. the bowl rocks a little bit more when your rolling it and you can get a full range of motion for better heat dispersal/cooling.


Exactly. It took me a few gos to figure it out as had no one to show me. Singed the puddle in the beginning. Copped a mouthful first try. All beautiful clouds and pure white crackback now.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Atelier3 said:


> Copped a mouthful first try.


A mouthful of hot liquid meth? What was that like?


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> A mouthful of hot liquid meth? What was that like?


 Incredibly bitter and revolting. But meth is an effective painkiller.


----------



## seedee

Atelier3 said:


> Exactly. It took me a few gos to figure it out as had no one to show me. Singed the puddle in the beginning. Copped a mouthful first try. All beautiful clouds and pure white crackback now.


ahh yes the art of smoking meth. it takes a bit of time to get er down to a science. but once you do, one puddle can last most of the day.


----------



## seedee

Atelier3 said:


> Exactly. It took me a few gos to figure it out as had no one to show me. Singed the puddle in the beginning. Copped a mouthful first try. All beautiful clouds and pure white crackback now.


and i forgot to say. OUCH to the mouthful hahaha.


----------



## Jabberwocky

seedee said:


> ahh yes the art of smoking meth. it takes a bit of time to get er down to a science. but once you do, one puddle can last most of the day.


When I shot meth it was a couple of points per shot. I’d burn through a gram in 24 hours. Now with smoking a single point seems to last forever. I seem to get just as twacked too.


----------



## seedee

Atelier3 said:


> When I shot meth it was a couple of points per shot. I’d burn through a gram in 24 hours. Now with smoking a single point seems to last forever. I seem to get just as twacked too.


awesome that you switched back. i wish i could have done that. maybe meth would have been more manageable for me if i had stuck with smoking. i was an iv guy too. about 5 months after first trying meth i put it in a rig. i would slam a couple points and then smoke for the rest of the day/night for pretty well my whole addiction. smoking and blowing pipes was more of an infatuation to me. i always took pride in my "smoking skills." sounds a bit funny to me now but hey you put the time into something best be damn proud of it!


----------



## negrogesic

jhjhsdi said:


> Although it rarely ended well, i miss being able to legally order super potent chemicals in large amounts on the clearnet and receive them the next day.
> Those bags and labels/the brash rushed permsy marker writing is major euphoric recall lol. I always wonder what the depos that weigh/bag/send them all out are like.
> Makes me anxious when the chemicals are spilling out/have traces above the snap line, especially the benzo powders lol





Xorkoth said:


> Some new stuff... a big bag of 5-Cl-AMT, a total rarity with the potential to be a winner (I will conduct trials starting very low, working up to a good dose, and write up my findings).  Also a small bag of regular AMT, and MXiPR.



Isn't AMT scheduled one? I'd be a little worried ordering CI's but if discovered I doubt they'd care much.

About 5-CL-AMT i just read, "It was found through study of 5-chloro-αMT in rhesus monkeys that norepinephrine release has minimal influence on the abuse potential of monoamine releasing agents and that loss of norepinephrine release activity does not affect efficacy in reducing cocaine self-administration in SDRAs relative to serotonin-norepinephrine-dopamine releasing agents (SNDRAs) such as naphthylisopropylamine (PAL-287)"

Which is interesting as I always thought norepinephrine release was crucial to the abuse potential of releasing. I know it very much seems to be, at least with reuptake inhibitors. For example 4-FEA seems to have negligible norepinephrine release and its awful (but then again it doesn't seem to release much dopamine relative to serotonin). Serotonin release also seems to inhibit dopamine release through some unknown mechanism so that may also be at play with selective releasers of serotonin.

From my experience i didn't find AMT that reinforcing but it was forever ago.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

negrogesic said:


> Isn't AMT scheduled one? I'd be a little worried ordering CI's but if discovered I doubt they'd care much.


It's been Schedule 1 since like 2004 or something... very old school 'RC'. I got some from abroad 3 or 4 years ago but customs along the U.S. boarder were less strict back then I feel like. I've heard of packages being stopped much more frequently from Europe lately.


----------



## negrogesic

Cream Gravy? said:


> It's been Schedule 1 since like 2004 or something... very old school 'RC'. I got some from abroad 3 or 4 years ago but customs along the U.S. boarder were less strict back then I feel like. I've heard of packages being stopped much more frequently from Europe lately.



Yeah I remember buying it in high school when it was still legal (I bought from the "pondman" who was long ago busted in operation web trypt). It was my first tryptamine, followed by 5-meo-dipt and the horror of horrors 5-meo-dmt (all from pondman).


----------



## Xorkoth

negrogesic said:


> Isn't AMT scheduled one? I'd be a little worried ordering CI's but if discovered I doubt they'd care much.
> 
> About 5-CL-AMT i just read, "It was found through study of 5-chloro-αMT in rhesus monkeys that norepinephrine release has minimal influence on the abuse potential of monoamine releasing agents and that loss of norepinephrine release activity does not affect efficacy in reducing cocaine self-administration in SDRAs relative to serotonin-norepinephrine-dopamine releasing agents (SNDRAs) such as naphthylisopropylamine (PAL-287)"
> 
> Which is interesting as I always thought norepinephrine release was crucial to the abuse potential of releasing. I know it very much seems to be, at least with reuptake inhibitors. For example 4-FEA seems to have negligible norepinephrine release and its awful (but then again it doesn't seem to release much dopamine relative to serotonin). Serotonin release also seems to inhibit dopamine release through some unknown mechanism so that may also be at play with selective releasers of serotonin.
> 
> From my experience i didn't find AMT that reinforcing but it was forever ago.



Yeah, AMT is Sch1, but I've ordered it many times, including very recently.  In the US, for personal amounts of drugs, you just get a letter if they catch it.

 Back in the day I was abusing AMT heavily (2006-2007), enough to cause some lasting serotonin depletion, but since then, I have had some consistently and I really love it, but I only use it occasionally.  

I'm really looking forward to exploring this one, I am going to take 500ug after abstaining from tyramine-rich foods, in an abundance of caution in case it is a potent MAOI.  And then work up until I find a dose that is light but active, and then try the same dose without the MAOI diet.  And then work into a full dose.  A pure serotonin and dopamine releasing agent, that is also a reasonably strong 5-HT2a agonist, sounds like it has the strong potential to be a winner.


----------



## AppleChick57

Guys im so broke too!! Stop teasing me!!!   lol


----------



## Bigmickk

01-C8588-F-90-C6-4-D3-A-896-D-7-AC180-DC4754
					

Image 01-C8588-F-90-C6-4-D3-A-896-D-7-AC180-DC4754 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Lockdown stash

Diazepam - Accord 5mg
                   Roche 10mg
                   Bensedin 10mg

Temazepam- Teva 20mg Capsules
                      Centrafarm 20mg Capsules
  AbZ Pharma Temazep-CT 20mg Capsules
                      Accord 20mg tablets

Alprazolam- KSALOL 1mg
                    Alpz-1 1mg

Weed- GMO extract and Rainbow Belts extract


----------



## Snafu in the Void

@Bigmickk 

what are the gel tabs on the right? never seen those


----------



## Bigmickk

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> @Bigmickk
> 
> what are the gel tabs on the right? never seen those


Temazepam-
Centrafarm 20mg Capsules (Dutch)


----------



## Peacephrog1972

matt<3ketamine said:


> Current stash:nitraz, clonaz, Xanax, acid, 2cb Batman's, half g ket crystal and half g ket in the syringe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16027630101956390817298738959703
> 
> 
> Image 16027630101956390817298738959703 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


I used to get those 2mg rivs........straight from Romania


----------



## Sirena Oscura

Oh to have this much coke again


----------



## schizopath

9 grams of some epic fire amphetamine
13 milligrams of bupre


----------



## Xorkoth

Noice... I just received 16mg of bupre, myself.  Going to use it to get off kratom and poppy tea... again.  I stuck 2mg under my tongue a bit ago and just swallowed, looking forward to that relief.  I only really needed 8mg but my buddy sent 16mg, so I need to make sure not to use it all or else I'll be withdrawing from that instead.  My plan is to take it every 2 days at lower dosages, and after the 3rd time, try to not take anything.  My gabapentin should arrive by then, and I can use that for a few days if I need to, and by then, it should basically totally cover up the residual withdrawal.  At least that's how it's gone in the past.


----------



## schizopath

Good luck, it sounds like you got it planned well. The short bupre taper should work. Gabas are gonna help too.


----------



## Xorkoth

Indeed, it aint my first rodeo... aint my first rodeo within the past 3 months even. 

Today I have been feeling nice all day from the bupe yesterday.  Hoping I can make it through all of tomorrow too, if it starts to get shaky I can use etizolam to sleep, and then Friday take my second dose of sub.  If I do 3 doses of sub, each 3 days apart, I think I'll be in pretty good shape to stop from there.

Hope my gabapentin arrives by then, though.  The place I get them from stopped offering tracking option to the US, which is weird.  It should be arriving any day but I can't check its progress so who knows?


----------



## jhjhsdi

@schizopath corr i can smell that phet from here. Looks like the stuff I get in UK. Do you ever IV it?


----------



## schizopath

Xork, You gotta get out of the loop. Idk how, find your way. 

Yeah, same kinda stuff ive gotten from germany and netherlands before. Pretty pure, 200mg Was almost too much to my friend Who has tolerance. Def had some meth in it too.


----------



## 4meSM

schizopath said:


> Def had some meth in it too.



Extremely unlikely since meth is much more expensive in europe. Most speed is pretty bad but it's full of caffeine and sometimes stimulants RCs as well so it can be "strong".
I've had plenty of bad speed as well, but also very good speed (~40-50mg is a good dose) and TBH it didn't look like the one you have. That one looks kinda like crack lol. Appearences can be deceiving but seems like it could use a quick acetone wash IME.
But whatever, enjoy!


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Xork, You gotta get out of the loop. Idk how, find your way.



Yeah I know.  I got out of the loop for 5 years, but fell back in again.  

I took bupe Tuesday, and its Thursday.  half life is so long I still feel alright.  Gonna take it again tomorrow.  Then maybe that will be good?  I really wish the place I get gabapentin from still offered tracking, it's kinda weird they don't.  So I can't track my package but it should be here anytime now


----------



## schizopath

I dont know but i Hope youre gonna be fine. Maybe some or your friends could give youa few benzos or lyricas

Fuck i wish we had as easy customs as You Americans but nah, second hardest in the world.


----------



## Xorkoth

I got plenty of benzos, I would love if someone gave me lyrica, lol.


----------



## schizopath

Me too brother me too. All of my friends and dealers front to me and sometimes we party Hard when someone has a Lot.


----------



## Xorkoth

Lyrica is just straight up a good time, love that stuff.


----------



## Sirena Oscura

How much Lyrica do you have to take to actually get a high from it though?

I take for anxiety and PTSD nightmares but it makes me drowsy so I can’t imagine taking heaps at once.

OTHER NEWS

Got a new baggy. Initially the passenger seat gave me a bag in a tissue and they expected me not to check it. I checked it and it was fucking shit. As soon as he saw me look at it he handed me a different bag  Lowkey love that man when he do me good like that.


----------



## Xorkoth

300mg starts to get me a nice high.  600mg and I'm absolutely flying.  I solidly feel 150mg too, but it's subtle.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

schizopath said:


> 9 grams of some epic fire amphetamine
> 13 milligrams of bupre



That amphetamine looks nuts. Never seen anything that looks like that. Massive chunks when you compare size wise to the bupe packet. Would imagine 9 grams would be enough to throw quite the party lol.


----------



## Sirena Oscura

Xorkoth said:


> 300mg starts to get me a nice high.  600mg and I'm absolutely flying.  I solidly feel 150mg too, but it's subtle.


 
Weird... I take between 150-300 medicinally. I think I’d just be drowsy at 600.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Sirena Oscura said:


> Weird... I take between 150-300 medicinally. I think I’d just be drowsy at 600.


My best time in Lyrica was when i took 11 of the 275mg and did a load of k. Got kicked out and banned from mt favorite hotel. Not cool. But i felt amazing. Like sooo good. Like a nitrous balloon high that lasted 5 hours


----------



## negrogesic

Sirena Oscura said:


> Weird... I take between 150-300 medicinally. I think I’d just be drowsy at 600.



I find 900mg to be quite euphoric, alot of existential empathy at that dose.

I was once prescribed 900mg/day of pregabalin. Yet i have no business being on pregabalin; i have no medical need for taking it. I have a 4g residual phenibut addiction because i couldnt sleep for months after i quit. 

Pregabalin is nice but its poison. Like benzos it is much overprescribed. Psychiatry is the least developed specialty of all medical specialties.


----------



## Sirena Oscura

Okay I’m going to take 600mg right now and if I don’t fall asleep I will be very surprised and if I do fall asleep I’ll be very annoyed when I wake up 

Oh don’t blame my psychiatrist, I totally put myself on it and they just continued the prescription because why not- whatever works  I’m a mess of an individual.


----------



## Sirena Oscura

WAIT WAIT WAIT what if I do coke to stay awake as well? Taking any suggestions


----------



## deficiT

Sirena Oscura said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT what if I do coke to stay awake as well? Taking any suggestions



He said let there be coke, and it was good


----------



## Sirena Oscura

I’m gonna take that as an affirmative. Here I go!


----------



## deficiT

WAITTTTTT i didn't read the rest of the thread I have no idea what you're doing it could be some crazy shit!!!!!!!! jkkkkk can't Harm Reduce super hard in Drug Culture, but happy trails and cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## Sirena Oscura

It’ll be fiiiiiine. Although maybe I should have waited until I actually GOT drowsy to do the coke but um... whatever lol. I slept all day and feel like shit. It could only help perk me up. So I can be super productive and watch Seinfeld season 1.


----------



## deficiT

Sirena Oscura said:


> It’ll be fiiiiiine. Although maybe I should have waited until I actually GOT drowsy to do the coke but um... whatever lol. I slept all day and feel like shit. It could only help perk me up. So I can be super productive and watch Seinfeld season 1.



I prefer It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia while high on cocaine or any other substance, but that's just me.


----------



## Sirena Oscura

Good point. I could rewatch that instead. Okay yeah I will. ... fuck I’m super impressionable hahaha


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Makes the coke feel a bit smoother IMO. Lyrica gets me pretty wired on it's own though, no drowsiness, so I might get paradoxical effects. Good stuff.


----------



## Sirena Oscura

Can’t tell if it’s the Lyrica or the coke but I’m suddenly energised and chatty (my poor poor house mate). I did the coke like an hour ago though. I am feeling a bit floaty. Almost like tipsy. Cool guys, cool, good advice. I might add some alcohol.

Edit: never mind I’m getting drowsy. Urge to sleep.


----------



## deficiT

Sirena Oscura said:


> Good point. I could rewatch that instead. Okay yeah I will. ... fuck I’m super impressionable hahaha



I've watched to the point of absurdity at this point, I can only get through an episode here and there just because I've watched it so much. Maybe I should watch Seinfeld actually, I don't think I've seen all of them.


----------



## Sirena Oscura

Too late now we’re watching a horror movie.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

16053485350586026733861274122486
					

Image 16053485350586026733861274122486 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




@schizopath here's a bitta subutex porn for ya man!


----------



## Xorkoth

My new stuff, just put in vials:






From the left, a little over 10 grams of AMT succinate (fuck yes I got my lifetime stash), 2.5 grams of 5-Chloro-AMT (trialling it today at 1mg + 1mg, surprisingly, it seems active at this dose, to some extent at least), 2 grams of MXiPr, and a little less than 1g of DCK (I spilled the entire gram all over the hardwood floor when putting it in the vial, I swept it up and recovered most of it).


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Xorkoth said:


> (I spilled the entire gram all over the hardwood floor when putting it in the vial, I swept it up and recovered most of it).


God I can't tell you how many times I've done this on my desk lol... last time was with etizolam. I got up everything I could, then just... licked the rest up. Easily 10mg+. I have a surprising amount of memory from the experience. I recall walking to my dealer's place while swerving back and forth down the sidewalk and dragging my feet a lot. Then somehow I was home again and had weed in my pocket lol. Thank God I have natural benzo tolerance... that was straight idiotic. But waste not want not eh? Heheh


----------



## Xorkoth

I once spilled a gram of fire MDMA I was waiting for in the mail for like 3 weeks, when trying to weigh it to make sure it was really a gram.  It fell all over my woven flooring and I got like 50mg of it back, it was all powdery and just totally unrecoverable from that flooring except for a few small crystal chunks.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Xorkoth said:


> I once spilled a gram of fire MDMA I was waiting for in the mail for like 3 weeks, when trying to weigh it to make sure it was really a gram.  It fell all over my woven flooring and I got like 50mg of it back, it was all powdery and just totally unrecoverable from that flooring except for a few small crystal chunks.


I remember spilling a g of k onto a gravelly footpath drunk sat on a bench in the dark 

Needless to say i snorted alot of grit


----------



## deficiT

Xorkoth said:


> My new stuff, just put in vials:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the left, a little over 10 grams of AMT succinate (fuck yes I got my lifetime stash), 2.5 grams of 5-Chloro-AMT (trialling it today at 1mg + 1mg, surprisingly, it seems active at this dose, to some extent at least), 2 grams of MXiPr, and a little less than 1g of DCK (I spilled the entire gram all over the hardwood floor when putting it in the vial, I swept it up and recovered most of it).



Your vial and label game is on point sir. I just use white electrical tape and sharpie marker :D it fades away too fast lmao


----------



## jhjhsdi

deficiT said:


> Your vial and label game is on point sir. I just use white electrical tape and sharpie marker :D it fades away too fast lmao


He's onit aint he 
U seen his whole stash? Mega impressive... 
#jealous


----------



## Xorkoth

I should update the photos sometime.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

deficiT said:


> Your vial and label game is on point sir. I just use white electrical tape and sharpie marker :D it fades away too fast lmao


I use a label printer, wife got me one for my birthday. I don't do the vial weights like Xork (good idea btw) but my collection is gorgeously uniform.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Yep, having the vial's tare weight is important if you like to double check your measurements.   You can calculate what the weight should be when you weigh your doses out and confirm that the weight of your dosage matches the difference between the vial before and after you separate it. The weight should match on your dose and the decrease from the vial.  This allows you to weigh things on different "scales" on you scales which show any device errors due to non linear measurement errors by the electronics and strain gauge.   Most devices are most accurate in the middle of their "scale".

C K


----------



## 4meSM

Xorkoth's collection is impressive.
Makes me think there have to be older drug collectors who still have super rare stuff. Things like pharma cocaine, pharma heroin (or other rare old school opioids), all kinds of barbiturates and sedatives, phenmetrazine, 4-methylaminorex, quaaludes, etc... 

Hopefully we'll see some photos one day.


----------



## Xorkoth

4-MAR... I want to try that one so bad.  Never met anyone who has tried it.

And yeah I always use the scale tray on there without tareing it, so as to be more accurate, since the scale is in the middle of its range.  If I need to weigh 20mg, and the tray says 2.768 grams, then I make it say 2.788.  It's better than tareing to 0, and trying to make it read 0.020g


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> 4-MAR... I want to try that one so bad.  Never met anyone who has tried it.


Ive heard its fantastic, wanna try it too myself


----------



## negrogesic

Xorkoth said:


> 4-MAR... I want to try that one so bad.  Never met anyone who has tried it.
> 
> And yeah I always use the scale tray on there without tareing it, so as to be more accurate, since the scale is in the middle of its range.  If I need to weigh 20mg, and the tray says 2.768 grams, then I make it say 2.788.  It's better than tareing to 0, and trying to make it read 0.020g



I've had it. It lasts for ever. I much prefer it to methamphetamine. It is very, very smooth. Much smarter of a compound. It is like a smart drug in a way, it makes methamphetamine feel like blustering fool.

If you take a large dose of n-methylcyclazodone it is sort of reminiscent of 4-MAR but not nearly as euphoric. N-methylcyclazodone is very different than cyclazodone and the duration is much longer. N-methylcyclazodone feels way more serotonergic than cyclazodone and reminded me of 4-MAR. N-methylcyclazodone is more stimulating than cyclazodone at high doses. Ive taken both at pretty high doses but n-methylcyclazodone made me clean my garage for 14 hours straight. That wouldn't happen from cyclazodone.


----------



## Joey

Xorkoth said:


> I once spilled a gram of fire MDMA I was waiting for in the mail for like 3 weeks, when trying to weigh it to make sure it was really a gram.  It fell all over my woven flooring and I got like 50mg of it back, it was all powdery and just totally unrecoverable from that flooring except for a few small crystal chunks.


I’d be a carpet muncher if that happened to me.


----------



## Xorkoth

negrogesic said:


> I've had it. It lasts for ever. I much prefer it to methamphetamine. It is very, very smooth. Much smarter of a compound. It is like a smart drug in a way, it makes methamphetamine feel like blustering fool.
> 
> If you take a large dose of n-methylcyclazodone it is sort of reminiscent of 4-MAR but not nearly as euphoric. N-methylcyclazodone is very different than cyclazodone and the duration is much longer. N-methylcyclazodone feels way more serotonergic than cyclazodone and reminded me of 4-MAR. N-methylcyclazodone is more stimulating than cyclazodone at high doses. Ive taken both at pretty high doses but n-methylcyclazodone made me clean my garage for 14 hours straight. That wouldn't happen from cyclazodone.



I've had n-methyl-cyclaz, in fact I about ordered more recently.  I like it, it's got a bit of side effects (have been jittery on it) but dosed right, I got that chatty intensely focused state that I love from stims.


----------



## Xorkoth

Okay I decided to update my total stash pics.  Incoming drug porn.

Starting with the miscellaneous... the unmarked tiny jars are delta-8 THC.  I have 60g more of it coming lol, it's so damn cheap and I love it.  I also have a whole shelf full of supplements and semi-drugs but I won't bother with those.






Moving on to the tryptamines.  I have some doubles because of either not all of it fitting in one vial, or because of different batches from different sources.











This is my DMT... these are not all full.  They each represent different batches/DMT sources/whether they've been recrystallized or not.






Now for the phenethylamines.  Note that the "2C-EF" is, sadly, not really 2C-EF, it's a blend of 2C-T-2, 2C-C, and 2C-T-7.











My DOX collection.  I have solutions of them all too, but DOET I only have a solution of, none as a powder.  I also put 2C-B-fly-NBOMe in here, I got like 25mg of it randomly once with some extra BTC I had.  Also, for now, DOM and DOB are only in blotter form and are shown below in the blotter section (but getting DOB powder shortly).






Blotters of various kinds:











Finally, the dissos and randoms.  I have a baggie of clonazolam but never want to use it again.






I will also soon have DOB powder, bromazolam, and DET.  Oh I also have a bit of etizolam left.


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Xorkoth said:


> Okay I decided to update my total stash pics.  Incoming drug porn.
> 
> Starting with the miscellaneous... the unmarked tiny jars are delta-8 THC.  I have 60g more of it coming lol, it's so damn cheap and I love it.  I also have a whole shelf full of supplements and semi-drugs but I won't bother with those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on to the tryptamines.  I have some doubles because of either not all of it fitting in one vial, or because of different batches from different sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my DMT... these are not all full.  They each represent different batches/DMT sources/whether they've been recrystallized or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the phenethylamines.  Note that the "2C-EF" is, sadly, not really 2C-EF, it's a blend of 2C-T-2, 2C-C, and 2C-T-7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DOX collection.  I have solutions of them all too, but DOET I only have a solution of, none as a powder.  I also put 2C-B-fly-NBOMe in here, I got like 25mg of it randomly once with some extra BTC I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blotters of various kinds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the dissos and randoms.  I have a baggie of clonazolam but never want to use it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also soon have DOB powder, bromazolam, and DET.  Oh I also have a bit of etizolam left.



I think 5-meo-DiPT, 2C-C, DOPr and methylallylescaline would be my top picks to try.

Maybe pure delta-8 as well. I 'isomerised' some CBD a couple of months back and got decent results, but I have no way of knowing what cannabinoids were actually in the end product.


----------



## negrogesic

The saint johns wort bottle containing 2cbfly-nbome  Don't leave that with the herbal supplements...

Did they ever make any 2C-T-x-NBOMe compounds? Would be a disaster most likely.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Xorkoth said:


> Okay I decided to update my total stash pics.  Incoming drug porn.
> 
> Starting with the miscellaneous... the unmarked tiny jars are delta-8 THC.  I have 60g more of it coming lol, it's so damn cheap and I love it.  I also have a whole shelf full of supplements and semi-drugs but I won't bother with those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on to the tryptamines.  I have some doubles because of either not all of it fitting in one vial, or because of different batches from different sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my DMT... these are not all full.  They each represent different batches/DMT sources/whether they've been recrystallized or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the phenethylamines.  Note that the "2C-EF" is, sadly, not really 2C-EF, it's a blend of 2C-T-2, 2C-C, and 2C-T-7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DOX collection.  I have solutions of them all too, but DOET I only have a solution of, none as a powder.  I also put 2C-B-fly-NBOMe in here, I got like 25mg of it randomly once with some extra BTC I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blotters of various kinds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the dissos and randoms.  I have a baggie of clonazolam but never want to use it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also soon have DOB powder, bromazolam, and DET.  Oh I also have a bit of etizolam left.


You're a legend mate 
Literally one of my heros haha

If only that stash contained ketamine haha

But nah seriously
That contains so many drugs i want to try
And so many i havent even heard of

Fucking kudos


----------



## negrogesic

jhjhsdi said:


> You're a legend mate
> Literally one of my heros haha
> 
> If only that stash contained ketamine haha
> 
> But nah seriously
> That contains so many drugs i want to try
> And so many i havent even heard of
> 
> Fucking kudos



Looked like there was some DCK in there


----------



## jhjhsdi

negrogesic said:


> Looked like there was some DCK in there


Potato apple


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah DCK, not the same as ketamine.  I honestly like a lot of dissos more than ketamine. 

You'll notice my stash doesn't contain any stimulants or empathogens.  This is because I cannot keep them, they all go into my body with the quickness.  The exception is AMT... I consider it an empathogen in league with MDMA, but for whatever reason, I can be responsible with it, and just use it once in a while.  The intense duration and the fact that it's like getting steamrolled by serotonin are probably the reason why.


----------



## Shardzvark

"Fuck you" shard. Image no hosty, see if this works. Sorry.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Xorkoth said:


> And yeah I always use the scale tray on there without tareing it, so as to be more accurate, since the scale is in the middle of its range. If I need to weigh 20mg, and the tray says 2.768 grams, then I make it say 2.788. It's better than tareing to 0, and trying to make it read 0.020g


This is an amazing trick I learned from from you. I've found it to help with accuracy on cheap scales greatly.


----------



## BK38

Don't really have a stash as such, but this arrived today (Magic Truffles)!


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

Nice  I can confirm they are strong!


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Don't really have a stash as such, but this arrived today (Magic Truffles)!


Have fun. One of my better drug memories is me doing Amsterdam truffles + klonopin + weed and the kratom. And I was supposed to be the driver 

Just be sure to be in the right mindset.


----------



## Pinkbeam

It's beginning to look alot like Christmas


----------



## sdxyln

@Xorkoth "_...but once you get locked into a serious drug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can._"


----------



## Xorkoth

sdxyln said:


> @Xorkoth "_...but once you get locked into a serious drug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can._"



Indeed, I have used that same quote about myself in this very thread.


----------



## Bella Figura

I'd share my stash but I'm way too paranoid... 8(


----------



## jhjhsdi

Wish I had one to share. Running on empty atm. 

Ive had some absolutely epic ones over the years I can still picture in my head so, I'm just gonna sit here quietly and think about them


----------



## Bella Figura

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah DCK, not the same as ketamine.  I honestly like a lot of dissos more than ketamine.
> 
> You'll notice my stash doesn't contain any stimulants or empathogens.  This is because I cannot keep them, they all go into my body with the quickness.  The exception is AMT... I consider it an empathogen in league with MDMA, but for whatever reason, I can be responsible with it, and just use it once in a while.  The intense duration and the fact that it's like getting steamrolled by serotonin are probably the reason why.



I literally gave away 2g of AMT to a friend not too long ago that I'd had for over a decade.


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

Bella Figura said:


> I literally gave away 2g of AMT to a friend not too long ago that I'd had for over a decade.


Sounds like you're a great friend..... 

Hi, I'm Buzz, nice to meet you


----------



## Bella Figura

lol


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

I hear AMT causes a lot of nausea and GI discomfort, sometimes a vomiting purge a la peyote. 

How true is this from anyone's personal experience


----------



## Bella Figura

I've never dosed that high but have felt nauseous from low doses. Nothing too bad though.


----------



## negrogesic

FuckinAcidMan said:


> I hear AMT causes a lot of nausea and GI discomfort, sometimes a vomiting purge a la peyote.
> 
> How true is this from anyone's personal experience



I didn't find it to cause much GI distress. It does feel pretty dirty though at high doses, just in general.

5-meo-dipt caused more GI nastiness. But still, tryptamines in general arent as hard on the stomach as phenethylamines (like mescaline).


----------



## Xorkoth

FuckinAcidMan said:


> I hear AMT causes a lot of nausea and GI discomfort, sometimes a vomiting purge a la peyote.
> 
> How true is this from anyone's personal experience



I sometimes get an unsettled stomach, which can turn into some nausea, and sometimes I get none whatsoever.  I have a pretty strong stomach, it is one of the few things that can sometimes upset it.  In any case, the trip is worth it.  It will disappear after the come-up.  AMT's come-up is like getting the hangover on reverse.  Not very pleasant, but the trip is wonderful and you feel great afterwards.


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

Xorkoth said:


> I sometimes get an unsettled stomach, which can turn into some nausea, and sometimes I get none whatsoever.  I have a pretty strong stomach, it is one of the few things that can sometimes upset it.  In any case, the trip is worth it.  It will disappear after the come-up.  AMT's come-up is like getting the hangover on reverse.  Not very pleasant, but the trip is wonderful and you feel great afterwards.


Thanks man!


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

negrogesic said:


> I didn't find it to cause much GI distress. It does feel pretty dirty though at high doses, just in general.
> 
> 5-meo-dipt caused more GI nastiness. But still, tryptamines in general arent as hard on the stomach as phenethylamines (like mescaline).


Thanks!

 Have been interested in AMT for a while but haven't realistically considered grabbing some until now


----------



## supersonic89

My last stash of Yellow Fire (thanks to the @TheInvisibleStoner for the cool name)


----------



## schizopath

These tizanides are more than helpful during bupre wd.


----------



## jhjhsdi

schizopath said:


> Word of the day: Integrity. These tizanides are more than helpful during bupre wd.


That size white barrel with the orange head is seriously triggering me lol. Its my weapon of choice


----------



## schizopath

Watch it dude. My needles filled with that yellow garbage. Dont take after it.

Changed the picture


----------



## jhjhsdi

schizopath said:


> Watch it dude. My needles filled with that yellow garbage. Dont take after it.


What yellow garbage? Looks clear to me but could be because of the wood background. 
You wont find mine filled with anything but ket. 
And on the odd occasions;
Phet 
Coke
Ket n phet
Ket n coke
Or very rarely;
Ket n H

Did H by itself twice, pregabs once (didnt work) and a couple times, vodka, lol. 

I dont think theres much else id jack up. 
MXE if I could ever get it again but not likely
DMT, and
Id jack up hydromorphone if I could ever get it too, heard its amazing. 
Toyed with the idea of DPH for a while, decided against it. 

How's ya veins? Did u ever try tieing off at the armpit like i suggested you that time?


----------



## schizopath

Naa, my veins are as good as they come. Well I burned my fave vein with some fire speed. It literally felt like my vein was burning up. Fucking hell

Youve tried more than a few yourself. Ive kept it lowkey, only drugs and so no.


----------



## bingey

75 mg of oxycodone

6 hits of cid

And 3 am poules  of morphine 20 mg


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

three special packets arrived today ...





all good things come to an end

please don’t quote the image.


@bingey, i'd take the morphine ampules and shove rest off the table like the rend of Drugstore Cowboy. those are find. iv morphine is so clean.


----------



## Joey

I just had my first iv opiate craving in AWHILE seeing this ampuoles. Fuck that would be awesome.


----------



## Joey

jhjhsdi said:


> What yellow garbage? Looks clear to me but could be because of the wood background.
> You wont find mine filled with anything but ket.
> And on the odd occasions;
> Phet
> Coke
> Ket n phet
> Ket n coke
> Or very rarely;
> Ket n H
> 
> Did H by itself twice, pregabs once (didnt work) and a couple times, vodka, lol.
> 
> I dont think theres much else id jack up.
> MXE if I could ever get it again but not likely
> DMT, and
> Id jack up hydromorphone if I could ever get it too, heard its amazing.
> Toyed with the idea of DPH for a while, decided against it.
> 
> How's ya veins? Did u ever try tieing off at the armpit like i suggested you that time?


Hydromorphs are awesome.

know question wasn’t directed at me, but my veins are mostly ok.. with good ol faithful though at the crook in my right arm is fairly scarred up though and prone to close off sometimes. Not currently using anything IV.


----------



## schizopath

Alex_1991 said:


> Hydromorphs are awesome.


Shit made me fall asleep after couple hours of meth shot. I Can only imagine how good oxymorph is 

Fuck i want some meth


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> These tizanides are more than helpful during bupre wd.


nice what mg,
i get Rx thoes, there good for sleep, 
ur not suppse to snort them but once in a wile ill shave off a small bump, just for a lil nod, on kratom or what not


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, but after snorting its fucking impossible to sleep when you wake up. Atleast for me, not gonna take them nightly anymore.

They are 4mg, I got 3.5 blisters left. Gonna save and trade for some real drugs propably.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> Yeah, but after snorting its fucking impossible to sleep when you wake up. Atleast for me, not gonna take them nightly anymore.
> 
> They are 4mg, I got 3.5 blisters left. Gonna save and trade for some real drugs propably.


i dont blame u, there only good when mixed with somthing, i wish i could get some good drugs but i try stayaway from old frends in town, self preservation


----------



## bingey

hydroazuanacaine said:


> three special packets arrived today ...


*** The O P specifically requested to NOT have the photo quoted, is this so hard folks? ***


hydroazuanacaine said:


> all good things come to an end
> 
> please don’t quote the image.
> 
> 
> @bingey, i'd take the morphine ampules and shove rest off the table like the rend of Drugstore Cowboy. those are find. iv morphine is so clean.



would love to try o-desmethyl-tramadol , big fan of regular tramadol


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^iv odsmt is tiers above tramadol. plugging probably works close to as well (oral does not), but i’ve developed a thing for the needle. even though there’s no immediate rush, you go from sober to very high in less than two minutes. still, odsmt isn’t close to on the same level as the “soulful” opiats like dilaudid, opana, heroin, and iv morphine (any other morphine roa feels dull like codeine to me).


p.s. thank you, mod.


----------



## negrogesic

IV O-DSMT is miles above any other form of administration. Rectal, oral or sublingual doesn't come close. 

I don't IV drugs anymore so I'm not a big fan of O-DSMT since it kind of sucks via other routes. Even with 400mg of oral O-DSMT (no tolerance but high natural tolerance; please do not take 400mg) I don't really get to a nodding point. Whereas IV doses will get you nodding pretty nicely (don't recall the doses). 

Yet it also feels pretty dirty. I remember injecting a gram over the course of an evening and felt sort of gross and achy the next day. Im glad I don't inject things anymore.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

This stuff is delcious


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Cosmic Charlie said:


> This stuff is delcious






love beer, clip is 12 seconds


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

0.82g of Afghan #3
Single £10 rock as I've smoked one before this.

<a href="https://ibb.co/QMHGXTP"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/QMHGXTP/IMG-2972.jpg" alt="IMG-2972" border="0"></a>


----------



## Effect

Clonazolam Bars Stash - I hate not knowing the dosage for presses despite these being of very high quality.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Alex_1991 said:


> Just got this in the mail. The bag upper right is psilocybin mushroom gummies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: added a photo some meth.


wow gummies never heard of that,
fuckin sweet


----------



## Jabberwocky

I have no stash apart from an over-abundance of seroquel. Consequently I’m obsessing over how mistaken I was to have tipped someone what was left in the corner of a mostly consumed gram bag. It looked like half a point at the time in that red light but now I’m thinking that with a good scrape of the bag it might’ve been almost two.


----------



## Joey

Atelier3 said:


> I have no stash apart from an over-abundance of seroquel. Consequently I’m obsessing over how mistaken I was to have tipped someone what was left in the corner of a mostly consumed gram bag. It looked like half a point at the time in that red light but now I’m thinking that with a good scrape of the bag it might’ve been almost two.


You have like a million dex tho


----------



## Jabberwocky

Alex_1991 said:


> You have like a million dex tho


Fucking brilliant! I totally forgot about that! You are a lifesaver.


----------



## negrogesic

Never heard of a mushroom gummy either. How does that work? Do people make standardized psychedelic mushroom extracts?


----------



## seedee

Alex_1991 said:


> Just got this in the mail. The bag upper right is psilocybin mushroom gummies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: added a photo some meth.


seeing them shards makes me shiver. it's been waaaaay too long. fuckin meth is just so beautiful. if i only had a week left on this planet i would make damn sure that i had enough meth to last me those 7 days.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Just heard on the radio that my part of the city is going into compulsory lockdown for at least 3 days, so I tossed a coin and went to see Mama-san to make sure I actually have some stash. As per usual we got to talking and I walked out with something different than what I intended. First time in my life I’ve had a stash several times larger than what I could consume in a single binge even if I tried. Big one is allegedly locally made and small one is guaranteed Chinese. Mama-san reckons the Chinese one is most help with getting ready for time with the ladies....(but they are all in lockdown sadly). Main thing is both went instantly to correct colour on Marquis test!

The two lots look quite different. Mama-san was trying to explain one was made with liquid and one was made with gas but I couldn’t really understand what she was talking about. Turns out she worked in chemical manufacturing in China way back when.


----------



## Joey

Atelier3 said:


> Just heard on the radio that my part of the city is going into compulsory lockdown for at least 3 days, so I tossed a coin and went to see Mama-san to make sure I actually have some stash. As per usual we got to talking and I walked out with something different than what I intended. First time in my life I’ve had a stash several times larger than what I could consume in a single binge even if I tried. Big one is allegedly locally made and small one is guaranteed Chinese. Mama-san reckons the Chinese one is most help with getting ready for time with the ladies....(but they are all in lockdown sadly). Main thing is both went instantly to correct colour on Marquis test!
> 
> The two lots look quite different. Mama-san was trying to explain one was made with liquid and one was made with gas but I couldn’t really understand what she was talking about. Turns out she worked in chemical manufacturing in China way back when.


DAMN!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Alex_1991 said:


> DAMN!


I wasn’t going to say it ALex but I can’t help myself. Mine is bigger than yours!


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Atelier3 said:


> Just heard on the radio that my part of the city is going into compulsory lockdown for at least 3 days, so I tossed a coin and went to see Mama-san to make sure I actually have some stash. As per usual we got to talking and I walked out with something different than what I intended. First time in my life I’ve had a stash several times larger than what I could consume in a single binge even if I tried. Big one is allegedly locally made and small one is guaranteed Chinese. Mama-san reckons the Chinese one is most help with getting ready for time with the ladies....(but they are all in lockdown sadly). Main thing is both went instantly to correct colour on Marquis test!
> 
> The two lots look quite different. Mama-san was trying to explain one was made with liquid and one was made with gas but I couldn’t really understand what she was talking about. Turns out she worked in chemical manufacturing in China way back when.



that looks like some REALLY clean stuff.... jealous

have fun!


----------



## Jabberwocky

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> that looks like some REALLY clean stuff.... jealous
> 
> have fun!


Thanks. I carved off a gram of each batch for an acetone wash just out of curiosity. After just two big puffs of the Chinese one I am deadly certain I’ll get back close to 100 %. Phew.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Atelier3 said:


> Thanks. I carved off a gram of each batch for an acetone wash just out of curiosity. After just two big puffs of the Chinese one I am deadly certain I’ll get back close to 100 %. Phew.



I really want to try some Chinese shit.... I bet they have some good stuff considering it's like the death penalty to peddle that shit right?

American meth is cheap but also cut as shit

I used to buy 8 balls of meth for [VERY CHEAP] all the time... but trust me it was not very potent at all.


----------



## Jabberwocky

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> I really want to try some Chinese shit.... I bet they have some good stuff considering it's like the death penalty to peddle that shit right?
> 
> American meth is cheap but also cut as shit


A lot of the Asian stuff we get in Australia gets re-rocked with MSM or whatever after it arrives. With Aussie prices so high there is a huge incentive to cut it. There is maybe $50-100 profit per GRAM in a level of cut your average non-expert user will probably accept as normal. Lately I’ve been really lucky getting stuff before any scumbags step on it. A year ago when people did not know me from Adam they would often slip me the cut stuff. But now we are all good friends and friends don’t re-rock friend’s meth!


----------



## Joey

Come break the NUMBER ONE rule with me in NSADD 

slick as fuck bitch!


----------



## seedee

Atelier3 said:


> Just heard on the radio that my part of the city is going into compulsory lockdown for at least 3 days, so I tossed a coin and went to see Mama-san to make sure I actually have some stash. As per usual we got to talking and I walked out with something different than what I intended. First time in my life I’ve had a stash several times larger than what I could consume in a single binge even if I tried. Big one is allegedly locally made and small one is guaranteed Chinese. Mama-san reckons the Chinese one is most help with getting ready for time with the ladies....(but they are all in lockdown sadly). Main thing is both went instantly to correct colour on Marquis test!
> 
> The two lots look quite different. Mama-san was trying to explain one was made with liquid and one was made with gas but I couldn’t really understand what she was talking about. Turns out she worked in chemical manufacturing in China way back when.


gosh dang. makin it real hard for a brotha to stay clean here! hahaha i like the look of the second stuff. some nice tight lookin crystal


----------



## seedee

one of them looks real oily to me. i've had some bitch (meth) that looked almost identical to the first pic. always had better luck with the little less clear traditional looking meth.


----------



## Jabberwocky

seedee said:


> one of them looks real oily to me. i've had some bitch (meth) that looked almost identical to the first pic. always had better luck with the little less clear traditional looking meth.


Yeah. The big bag that’s supposedly made in Australia was quite oily. But both of them kicked like a mule. I was totally spun after just a little bowl of each batch. Maybe a point in total. Plus I haven’t felt the need to smoke more for nearly 5 hours. Today was definitely my lucky day.


----------



## seedee

Atelier3 said:


> Yeah. The big bag that’s supposedly made in Australia was quite oily. But both of them kicked like a mule. I was totally spun after just a little bowl of each batch. Maybe a point in total. Plus I haven’t felt the need to smoke more for nearly 5 hours. Today was definitely my lucky day.


well shit i'm glad you hit the jackpot. the best for stimulants i have in my house is coffee. lmao pathetic. i wonder how those batches stand up to the test in a rig.


----------



## Jabberwocky

seedee said:


> . i wonder how those batches stand up to the test in a rig.


Woah there! I’ve only just got past my years long needle lust and switched to smoking. I don’t want to think about it. But now that I have, the fact that they lost almost nothing in an acetone wash and a point looks like it will keep me going 12 hours easy despite my ridiculous tolerance, I’d say a .2 shot would blow me straight through to Tuesday next week and make me cum in my pants on the ride through.

I so did not need to think that thought....


----------



## seedee

Atelier3 said:


> Woah there! I’ve only just got past my years long needle lust and switched to smoking. I don’t want to think about it. But now that I have, the fact that they lost almost nothing in an acetone wash and a point looks like it will keep me going 12 hours easy despite my ridiculous tolerance, I’d say a .2 shot would blow me straight through to Tuesday next week and make me cum in my pants on the ride through.
> 
> I so did not need to think that thought....


hahahahahahahaha. ahhh fuck i'm sorry i didn't mean to be that guy. you and i both don't need to be rocking that boat again it goes nowhere good.. except tuesday. it goes there pretty good.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Effect said:


> Clonazolam Bars Stash - I hate not knowing the dosage for presses despite these being of very high quality.


Lol what does the print say

This. This is why people are dying out there. Clonazolam, as much as i used to love it, is fucking dangerous mate go steady be prepared for an intense literally life threatening rattle if you get a decent roger on them too btw


----------



## Bigmickk

D562-C1-C0-AEF8-4-DDB-A14-D-7885-EEE8-A79-C
					

Image D562-C1-C0-AEF8-4-DDB-A14-D-7885-EEE8-A79-C hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




A small part of the stash

Accord diazepam 5 + 10mg
Crescent diazepam 10mg
Roche Rivotril 2mg
Galenika Rivotril 2mg
Ksalol 1mg
Kern Alprazolam 2mg
Temazepam eggs 20mg
Ice water extract hash rosin on the right, strains Wilson and GMO


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I can't be fucked to search for it - did @Atelier3 post his dextro stash yet??


----------



## Bigmickk

madness00 said:


> I can't be fucked to search for it - did @Atelier3 post his dextro stash yet??


No clue my friend


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> I can't be fucked to search for it - did @Atelier3 post his dextro stash yet??


I was going to but my name is on each of the 8 bottles of ONE HUNDRED PILLS....avoiding incrimination.


----------



## Bigmickk

Atelier3 said:


> I was going to but my name is on each of the 8 bottles of ONE HUNDRED PILLS....avoiding incrimination.


Just run a marker over it :D


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

madness00 said:


> Half O



@Atelier3 - i didn't have a scale when i posted this. More thana half O no?

I remember this batch like it was yesterday. Some rocket fuel.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> @Atelier3 - i didn't have a scale when i posted this. More thana half O no?
> 
> I remember this batch like it was yesterday. Some rocket fuel.


Yep. The Aussie stuff I got a few days ago had those long narrow crystals and was fire. Hard to know the scale but if the shards are the same size as mine I’d guess 8-10 grams. But if it’s half an Oz I’ll take your word for it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Bigmickk said:


> Just run a marker over it :D


Christ on a crutch. The things I do to keep you clowns amused.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Atelier3 said:


> Christ on a crutch. The things I do to keep you clowns amused.



Nice carpet grandma.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> Nice carpet grandma.


It’s totally fucking mental carpet with 300 ug of acid in you.


----------



## BK38

Atelier3 said:


> It’s totally fucking mental carpet with 300 ug of acid in you.



I'm just glad you recognize that Berocca is the shit. Best multi-vit ever


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> I'm just glad you recognize that Berocca is the shit. Best multi-vit ever


Some days it’s my sole sustenance


----------



## BK38

Atelier3 said:


> Some days it’s my sole sustenance



Been there man haha


----------



## Bigmickk

Atelier3 said:


> Christ on a crutch. The things I do to keep you clowns amused.


Hang on a sec you’re the one amusing us who is the clown


----------



## Jabberwocky

Bigmickk said:


> Hang on a sec you’re the one amusing us who is the clown


Often hard to tell in this circus and when I’ve made such a big dent in that bag on the right.


----------



## Bigmickk

Atelier3 said:


> Often hard to tell in this circus and when I’ve made such a big dent in that bag on the right.


Hehe


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Atelier3 said:


> It’s totally fucking mental carpet with 300 ug of acid in you.


Got a rug like that in my living room  (y) doesn't everyone have eastern style rugs in their residences?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Cream Gravy? said:


> Got a rug like that in my living room  (y) doesn't everyone have eastern style rugs in their residences?


Sensible people have polished wooden floorboards to make finding and picking up lost shards a lot simpler


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Atelier3 said:


> Sensible people have polished wooden floorboards


Wait don't you mean rich people? My parents had a little 6'x8' square of wood floor in their house when I was a kid, I thought we were so highfaluting for having any wood floor whatsoever


----------



## Jabberwocky

Cream Gravy? said:


> Wait don't you mean rich people? My parents had a little 6'x8' square of wood floor in their house when I was a kid, I thought we were so highfaluting for having any wood floor whatsoever


Sensible people seem to be the ones that get rich. And I guess when you are rich enough for polished floorboards you don’t even notice dropping shards all over the place because there’s plenty more where that came from!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Wait! Sorry, I’m so fucked I’ve only just noticed I’m helping take this thread off topic.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

two parts odsmt 1 part norflurazepam. they compliment each other well. have a lot more too add to the vial. lazy about scooping. plus wanna keep some of the odsmt separate because osdmt is an iv drug and benzos not.


----------



## negrogesic

Atelier3 said:


> Just heard on the radio that my part of the city is going into compulsory lockdown for at least 3 days, so I tossed a coin and went to see Mama-san to make sure I actually have some stash. As per usual we got to talking and I walked out with something different than what I intended. First time in my life I’ve had a stash several times larger than what I could consume in a single binge even if I tried. Big one is allegedly locally made and small one is guaranteed Chinese. Mama-san reckons the Chinese one is most help with getting ready for time with the ladies....(but they are all in lockdown sadly). Main thing is both went instantly to correct colour on Marquis test!
> 
> The two lots look quite different. Mama-san was trying to explain one was made with liquid and one was made with gas but I couldn’t really understand what she was talking about. Turns out she worked in chemical manufacturing in China way back when.



You should pop some fresh batteries into that poor scale


----------



## negrogesic

hydroazuanacaine said:


> ....
> 
> two parts odsmt 1 part norflurazepam. they compliment each other well. have a lot more too add to the vial. lazy about scooping. plus wanna keep some of the odsmt separate because osdmt is an iv drug and benzos not.



How do you administer it?

How is the norflurazepam? Diazepam like?

I used to have a script for flurazepam. Don't remember much about other than it primarily caused sedation. Don't recall how strong of an anxiolytic it was...


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

oral.

norflurazepam and diazepam are extemely similar. norflurazepam lasts longer and is heavier. diazepam has more of a high.

don't get norflurazepam from domestic vendors. netherlands only.

you can smoke it but not worth it. weird to see because it turns purple instead of yellow as it runs.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

hydroazuanacaine said:


> two parts odsmt 1 part norflurazepam. they compliment each other well.


Truer words have rarely been written lol. Very noddy.


hydroazuanacaine said:


> oral.
> 
> norflurazepam and diazepam are extemely similar. norflurazepam lasts longer and is heavier. diazepam has more of a high.


I will echo this sentiment.


----------



## jimdron

I almost never read this thread in the past and thought that my stash is non-existent, since  I basically consume everything I get in a hurried manner right from the moment I get it. But recently, I tasted coke for the first time and liked it so much that every other drug paled in comparison. So, I started to have some weed around and not consume it every waking hour, since its' usefulness diminished. Then some hash came around that I haven't resisted since hash is what I like in this line of products. Then I added these two to my prescribed drugs which are valued among "recreational" crowd (which are three drugs). Then I added some other pharmaceuticals I tried for anxiety (mostly antipsychotics, hate them). And here we are my stash is 10+ drugs.

It is accomplishment to tweak your moods so much.


----------



## Jabberwocky

jimdron said:


> I almost never read this thread in the past and thought that my stash is non-existent, since  I basically consume everything I get in a hurried manner right from the moment I get it. But recently, I tasted coke for the first time and liked it so much that every other drug paled in comparison. So, I started to have some weed around and not consume it every waking hour, since its' usefulness diminished. Then some hash came around that I haven't resisted since hash is what I like in this line of products. Then I added these two to my prescribed drugs which are valued among "recreational" crowd (which are three drugs). Then I added some other pharmaceuticals I tried for anxiety (mostly antipsychotics, hate them). And here we are my stash is 10+ drugs.
> 
> It is accomplishment to tweak your moods so much.


**ahem** it’s a show and tell thread. Not just tell...


----------



## Jabberwocky

negrogesic said:


> You should pop some fresh batteries into that poor scale


Way things are going it’d make more sense just to buy a bigger one. Like a weighbridge.


----------



## jimdron

Atelier3 said:


> **ahem** it’s a show and tell thread. Not just tell...


You are right, of course. I haven't thought about it. I agree to my post being deleted, but maybe let it be like a sign of wrong-doing?


----------



## Jabberwocky

jimdron said:


> You are right, of course. I haven't thought about it. I agree to my post being deleted, but maybe let it be like a sign of wrong-doing?


No harm. No foul. Just a reminder. Your post can stay no problem but a picture would be welcomed.


----------



## jimdron

Atelier3 said:


> but a picture would be welcomed.


I'll think about it. My obstacle is that I am keeping to some anonymity here, so that I could be totally open about my drug use. But picture would probably locate me at least geographically.


----------



## Jabberwocky

jimdron said:


> I'll think about it. My obstacle is that I am keeping to some anonymity here, so that I could be totally open about my drug use. But picture would probably locate me at least geographically.


On your computer or phone turn of location in photos. Then upload the photo to Imgur anonymously and put the link from Imgur in your post. Honestly, there is no way anybody but the NSA would possibly be able to geo-locate it. There is another thread discussing this but we really don’t think law enforcement  has a team of detectives in tracing down stash pictures from our global membership. But it’s your call - just doe whatever you feel comfortable with and all’s good.


----------



## jimdron

Atelier3 said:


> But it’s your call - just doe whatever you feel comfortable with and all’s good.


Alright, will do it. But will take time to construct a perfect photo shoot


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Atelier3 said:


> On your computer or phone turn of location in photos.


iOS 13 and later doesn't allow this FYI to any Apple phone users... when I found this out I was pretty miffed I couldn't go back to iOS 12.


----------



## bingey




----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Officially in Binge Mode for Christmas 2020

Got a .4 of Crack Cocaine and im playing around with three different stamps of Dope. Already did alot of bags maybe 5 or so and smoked few hits of a Crack before i took that picture their was more. Safly alot of it is shake but its really good regardless and all the Heroin makes it so smooth im just sniffing now i threw away all my needles. Love all you so much, Merry Christmas to all and to all a geeked out drug feast followed with a soothing Nod to your own Sweet Oblivion of Warm Hugs and Bliss  

~Cosmic Charlie


----------



## electronDegenerate

Don't have a pic at the moment but I pulled out my tryptamine collection the other day, for the first time in a year or two, and counted 26 different chemicals.
There were chems in there I don't remember even existing, much less when I obtained them.
4-AcO-DMT, 4-AcO-DET, 4-AcO-MiPT, 4-AcO-DiPT, 4-AcO-MET, 4-AcO-DALT, 4-HO-DET, 4-HO-MET, 4-HO-MiPT, 4-HO-DPT, 4-HO-McPT, 4-MeO-MiPT, DMT, DPT, DiPT, MPT, MET, EPT, DALT, 5-MeO-MiPT, 5-MeO-DALT, 5-MeO-MALT, 5-MeO-2-TMT, 5-MeO-EiPT, 4-Me-AET, and 2-MeO-DMT
So many left to get too......
I wish I had some stims. I got a spot that was supposed to have a similar collection but when I open it up its just a bunch of empty baggies with labels on them....
Not so great at keeping samples of those around for any long period of time it seems


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

electronDegenerate said:


> Don't have a pic at the moment but I pulled out my tryptamine collection the other day, for the first time in a year or two, and counted 26 different chemicals.
> There were chems in there I don't remember even existing, much less when I obtained them.
> 4-AcO-DMT, 4-AcO-DET, 4-AcO-MiPT, 4-AcO-DiPT, 4-AcO-MET, 4-AcO-DALT, 4-HO-DET, 4-HO-MET, 4-HO-MiPT, 4-HO-DPT, 4-HO-McPT, 4-MeO-MiPT, DMT, DPT, DiPT, MPT, MET, EPT, DALT, 5-MeO-MiPT, 5-MeO-DALT, 5-MeO-MALT, 5-MeO-2-TMT, 5-MeO-EiPT, 4-Me-AET, and 2-MeO-DMT
> So many left to get too......
> I wish I had some stims. I got a spot that was supposed to have a similar collection but when I open it up its just a bunch of empty baggies with labels on them....
> Not so great at keeping samples of those around for any long period of time it seems



Amazing collection you've got yourself there im super interested in your feedback of some specific chemicals there if you have run trials with them yet specifically these. Havent read of many reports on these ones you've gotten your paws on 4-Me-aET, 2-MeO-DMT, 5-MeO-2-TMT and 5-MeO-MALT really intrigue me would you be able to provide brief desriptions of those?


----------



## electronDegenerate

haha nope, those baggies have never been opened!
some of those specifically were the ones I don't even remember having obtained.  Every once in a while I re-up my 4-AcO-DMT stash and tend to round up a bunch of new trypts along the way. About to do that again come to think of it.
But I may be able to supply some info in the future. Definitely need to do some studying regarding those chemicals first.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Thats exactly why im asking @electronDegenerate ive seen those on some of my vendors inventorys but i never got them yet cuz of the scarcity of reports on them. Seriously man when you get around to exploring them please post about it here to add to the wealth of information found in the Psychedelic Drugs sub-forum here on Bluelight.


----------



## electronDegenerate

For sure! While I didn't necessarily have those chems in mind I was definitely hoping I could add to the Bluelight knowledge base in some way when I recently joined. 
I have 24 different phenethylamines, 9 lysergics and some assorted random other things too. Always been mainly about psychedelics but what really attracted me back to the scene recently has been the prospect of trying these new dissociatives. But with a collection like this and not so much free time its a bit difficult to really get to know them all.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Great stuff man im really obsessed with the world of psychs as well. Im getting some more new ones to trial soon as well and a couple to revist i havent had in years. In two months time roughly i will have cosumed my 60th different psychedelic drug from all the families Phens, Tryps and Lysergamides. Not including Dissociatives inwhich i have had 10-12 probably.

You can post about all of your experiences @electronDegenerate and check out the PD Tripping and Social forums and hang out and get to know us Swirly Folks. I can tell from as soon as you started posting that you are one of us PD Fam. Im looking forward to hearing more about your travels. Over the coming months i will also try DPT, DOB, DMT, 5-CL-aMT, MAL and some DCK possibly that i will be mixing in with the DPT in a shot intravenously 50mgs/50mgs and i will be writing a Trip Report about it for sure.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Dear god i just pushed the stem 3 times in a row hitting it back to back and it is an old stem full of coke that my friend gave me and i just smoked all my shit out of it so ot was full im so fucked up right now super skied i have to snort three bags of Heroin fast im sorta almost two high but i love ot so much.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Attention all passengers: this is the picture thread. I’d like to see a bit more incriminating evidence in these posts.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Sorry for derailing the train my friend.






All the 8mg Bupre pills i have left in the world and you know how nervous makes me feel right. I had no insurance since it expired earlier this year but i jist got approved and im going to have it again for 2021. Found a Suboxone doctor that is only a few minute walk away from my house which i excellent. Gotta drop my daily dose down to 2mgs starting when the Dope runs out. But if it all goes according to plan i will get new bottle before these are all gone. I really need to stop doing so much Heroin, its starting to get expensive cus im probably using 4 days of the week now...have just about three kilos of Kratom as a saftey net. Super cracked out right now all of these pushes from the stem got me blasted but the Dope smooths it out so Euphoric such a hedonistic combo this is pure pleasure palace material that inwhich we'll forever pursue to absorb this powerful mixtures world renown gift of narcotic bliss when its soothing your soul with an angelical kiss.


----------



## kewinly1979

Ca


negrogesic said:


> I've had it. It lasts for ever. I much prefer it to methamphetamine. It is very, very smooth. Much smarter of a compound. It is like a smart drug in a way, it makes methamphetamine feel like blustering fool.
> 
> If you take a large dose of n-methylcyclazodone it is sort of reminiscent of 4-MAR but not nearly as euphoric. N-methylcyclazodone is very different than cyclazodone and the duration is much longer. N-methylcyclazodone feels way more serotonergic than cyclazodone and reminded me of 4-MAR. N-methylcyclazodone is more stimulating than cyclazodone at high doses. Ive taken both at pretty high doses but n-methylcyclazodone made me clean my garage for 14 hours straight. That wouldn't happen from cyclazodone.


N someone she'd some light on 4f-mar I see a description of 4-mar is this the same as 4f-mar ? I need some help and some is better than none because if it's plain 4mar then my experience tells me things with fluorine are usually three heck four times stronger i.e. flubrazolam, flualprazolam


----------



## kewinly1979

Xorkoth said:


> Okay I decided to update my total stash pics.  Incoming drug porn.
> 
> Starting with the miscellaneous... the unmarked tiny jars are delta-8 THC.  I have 60g more of it coming lol, it's so damn cheap and I love it.  I also have a whole shelf full of supplements and semi-drugs but I won't bother with those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on to the tryptamines.  I have some doubles because of either not all of it fitting in one vial, or because of different batches from different sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my DMT... these are not all full.  They each represent different batches/DMT sources/whether they've been recrystallized or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the phenethylamines.  Note that the "2C-EF" is, sadly, not really 2C-EF, it's a blend of 2C-T-2, 2C-C, and 2C-T-7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DOX collection.  I have solutions of them all too, but DOET I only have a solution of, none as a powder.  I also put 2C-B-fly-NBOMe in here, I got like 25mg of it randomly once with some extra BTC I had.  Also, for now, DOM and DOB are only in blotter form and are shown below in the blotter section (but getting DOB powder shortly).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blotters of various kinds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the dissos and randoms.  I have a baggie of clonazolam but never want to use it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also soon have DOB powder, bromazolam, and DET.  Oh I also have a bit of etizolam left.


That's pretty impressive I must say.


----------



## kewinly1979

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Sorry for derailing the train my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the 8mg Bupre pills i have left in the world and you know how nervous makes me feel right. I had no insurance since it expired earlier this year but i jist got approved and im going to have it again for 2021. Found a Suboxone doctor that is only a few minute walk away from my house which i excellent. Gotta drop my daily dose down to 2mgs starting when the Dope runs out. But if it all goes according to plan i will get new bottle before these are all gone. I really need to stop doing so much Heroin, its starting to get expensive cus im probably using 4 days of the week now...have just about three kilos of Kratom as a saftey net. Super cracked out right now all of these pushes from the stem got me blasted but the Dope smooths it out so Euphoric such a hedonistic combo this is pure pleasure palace material that inwhich we'll forever pursue to absorb this powerful mixtures world renown gift of narcotic bliss when its soothing your soul with an angelical


----------



## kewinly1979

I can relate to ur suboxone delimia I have one and a half tabs and have to go every week to get more which is a drag. My stash is straight up in a kitchen jar not much of a stash huh lol.https://photos.app.goo.gl/wFPJQYkYJ3eVtTUHA


----------



## Jabberwocky

The next time somebody calls me a serious drug user I’m just going to laugh and introduce them to the RC, dissociative, and psychadelic guys posting their stash details here. Starting with @Xorkoth.


----------



## kewinly1979

Lol


----------



## electronDegenerate

/stash organization boner


----------



## Joey




----------



## Jabberwocky

Alex_1991 said:


>


That’s a better looking bag of rocks than tje last bag of shake you shared.


----------



## kewinly1979

Trying to add pictures new posting on blulight.


----------



## Jabberwocky

kewinly1979 said:


> Trying to add pictures new posting on blulight.


Upload your picture anonymously to imgur. Copy the link imgur creates.

On BL in the header of the box you write your post in there is a link symbol. Click that and just paste the link in the ‘URL’ box. Ignore the other box.

That’s it.


----------



## kewinly1979

Atelier3 said:


> Upload your picture anonymously to imgur. Copy the link imgur creates.
> 
> On BL in the header of the box you write your post in there is a link symbol. Click that and just paste the link in the ‘URL’ box. Ignore the other box.
> 
> That’s it.


Ok does it matter if my phone is android I posted the link but what's imgur hmmmm


----------



## kewinly1979

Atelier3 said:


> Upload your picture anonymously to imgur. Copy the link imgur creates.
> 
> On BL in the header of the box you write your post in there is a link symbol. Click that and just paste the link in the ‘URL’ box. Ignore the other box.
> 
> That’s it.


When I figure out how to use girl I'm going to post my crazy kitchen jars everyone is like wtf when they come in not all are narcotic like the muscle relaxers but most are lol.


----------



## Jabberwocky

kewinly1979 said:


> Ok does it matter if my phone is android I posted the link but what's imgur hmmmm


Doesn’t matter if Android. You cannot post a picture directly to BL. The picture must be on a hosting site that provides a link you can post on BL. Imgur is one such hosting site.

If you need more technical help please post a question in the tech support thread so we stay on topic here.
https://www.bluelight.org/xf/forums/site-technical-help.111/


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

Very itchy right now folks.









						IMG-3126
					

Image IMG-3126 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




@schizopath 
@F.U.B.A.R. remember this stuff? Over done my limit today sadly so I'll pay for it in a few days time.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Zopiclone bandit said:


> Very itchy right now folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-3126
> 
> 
> Image IMG-3126 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co



That's a nice beetle...


----------



## jhjhsdi

Zopiclone bandit said:


> Very itchy right now folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-3126
> 
> 
> Image IMG-3126 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


Someone was looking for you earlier Zop
In the abyss


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> That's a nice beetle...



The gear is actually good for once, been tooting since 11am today & m on a break for a roll up & cuppa tea.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

jhjhsdi said:


> Someone was looking for you earlier Zop
> In the abyss



Oh man....,,I've never posted in that thread tbh.  I'm curious which dope freak was looking for me now.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Zopiclone bandit said:


> The gear is actually good for once, been tooting since 11am today & m on a break for a roll up & cuppa tea.



Ya know, I see posts like this and it triggers me. 

But in a good way.

I now don't have yearnings for the drug itself, but the nostalgia is orgasmic   


(Fuck it, sorry mate but I'm arseholed...)


----------



## jhjhsdi

Zopiclone bandit said:


> Oh man....,,I've never posted in that thread tbh.  I'm curious which dope freak was looking for me now.


It might have been @andyturbo ?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

A fuck load of buprenorphine/subutex (just for you @schizopath ) a box of diazepam prodes, ksalol Xanax, 2 boxes of rivotril clonazepam, 10 2cb spaceheads and pink Batman's, just over a quarter of ketamine, 2 caps of 4-ho-met and 2 grams of beautiful 'horse' stamp soft hash 








						1609415215249843333034192196435
					

Image 1609415215249843333034192196435 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## jhjhsdi

matt<3ketamine said:


> just over a quarter of ketamine


----------



## Jabberwocky

And that’s a wrap as Australia hits 2021. You’d think I’d be sadder about a stash like this.


----------



## andyturbo

Atelier3 said:


> And that’s a wrap as Australia hits 2021. You’d think I’d be sadder about a stash like this.


Your out of control!


----------



## Jabberwocky

andyturbo said:


> Your out of control!


Only until it hit midnight. Now I’m the model of responsible sobriety and online harm reduction. A few grams escaped consumption before the bell tolled - I’m not suicidal.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Atelier3 said:


> Only until it hit midnight. Now I’m the model of responsible sobriety and online harm reduction. A few grams escaped consumption before the bell tolled - I’m not suicidal.


Happy New Year Bud all the best with the sobriety


----------



## Effect

jhjhsdi said:


> Lol what does the print say
> 
> This. This is why people are dying out there. Clonazolam, as much as i used to love it, is fucking dangerous mate go steady be prepared for an intense literally life threatening rattle if you get a decent roger on them too btw


I appreciate the warnings mate. After one bad black out where I lost my wallet, all the pills I had just bought, my phone and walking face first into 2 telephone poles on a 6 mile walk home; I've learned to respect this substance. My connect warned me and said they were clonazolam and 2 start with a half max of a bar max. I overdid it. I enjoy clonazolam but the fact that, despite my supplier having consistently dosed bars, it's not something I trust.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Effect said:


> I lost my wallet, all the pills I had just bought, my phone


Yup, been there more than once. 
Stay safe!


----------



## Xorkoth

I personally don't care for clonazolam, seems like not much of a high, except memory loss and uncoordination, not any real feel good aspect.  And REALLY fucks your tolerance and dependence.


----------



## bingey




----------



## matt<3ketamine

jhjhsdi said:


>


Was a half Oz lol


----------



## mdx92129

Xorkoth said:


> I personally don't care for clonazolam, seems like not much of a high, except memory loss and uncoordination, not any real feel good aspect.  And REALLY fucks your tolerance and dependence.


What a shame, I've only just purchased some for an after-exam treat...


----------



## schizopath

Alex_1991 said:


>


Damn. Thats a beatiful shard. 

Make it Last brother


----------



## jhjhsdi

Alex_1991 said:


>


Beauty, and im not even a meth guy 

Ive had rocks of k weigh that (and more, a 40g+ lump once infact) but they aren't as beautiful as meth


----------



## matt<3ketamine

mdx92129 said:


> What a shame, I've only just purchased some for an after-exam treat...


Yet I love them so you may also, they may not be for him but could be for you


----------



## Specified

how does one save a stash?


----------



## Bella Figura

stash it


----------



## seedee

Alex_1991 said:


>


all harm reduction aside for a minute here.. i would pack that whole thing in a rig and spin the fuck out.


----------



## Joey

Specified said:


> how does one save a stash?


By having drugs left that arent to be used right this second. Even a single milligram of weed can be a stash. Keep saving and save some more. Eventually youll have a kilo of crack.


----------



## Joey

seedee said:


> all harm reduction aside for a minute here.. i would pack that whole thing in a rig and spin the fuck out.


Im saving it just to look at and be impressed by.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

i have a stash of weed but its getting old,
but i have a stash of sleeping pills and mustle relaxers


----------



## jhjhsdi

Alex_1991 said:


> Im saving it just to look at and be impressed by.


Bro imagine if you shoved it up your ass


----------



## Joey

jhjhsdi said:


> Bro imagine if you shoved it up your ass


Im Imagining if my ass had teeth because its hungry for that shard.


----------



## seedee

Alex_1991 said:


> Im saving it just to look at and be impressed by.


more willpower than i ever had my friend.


----------



## schizopath

2.5(?)mg of bupre. BISHHHHH


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Been a whiiiiiiiile since posting in here. How ya'll holdin up?




can anyone identify this> lol


----------



## Hylight

jesus


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

PtahTek said:


> Been a whiiiiiiiile since posting in here. How ya'll holdin up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone identify this> lol


is it dmt ginger pubes


----------



## 6am-64-14m

It's been sitting around since ~2007. 
Not even sure if it is safe, tbh.
Have to do a little search real quick. haha


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Thank god the new plug is legit.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

man those would be welcome right now for sho ^^^
man i love your avatars CC
what i picted was some old saffron does it stay good? not worth the effort to go to a different websit, tbh


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

PtahTek said:


> man those would be welcome right now for sho ^^^
> man i love your avatars CC
> what i picted was some old saffron does it stay good? not worth the effort to go to a different websit, tbh



Thank you so much i love Panda's they are my favorite animal, such beautiful creatures ❤


----------



## Xorkoth

PtahTek said:


> Been a whiiiiiiiile since posting in here. How ya'll holdin up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone identify this> lol



It's saffron, almost positive.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Starting to rebuild a new collection slowly but steadly right there i have DOC, DOPr, 3C-E, BOHB, 4-AcO-DMT, BOD, MAL and DMT. Have a some more goodies arriving shortly like Proscaline, DOF, DOB, DOiP, aMT, 3-HO-PCP, DPT, Etizolam, Norflurazepam and some more Pslacetin life is looking pretty good right about now in the land of Swirl.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Xorkoth said:


> It's saffron


And you are right, my friend. 
I should prolly be banned for introducing an un-drug into the stash thread but had to do it. Then again... wonder if it is psychosomatic?   
Prepping rig now.

JK folk - please do not try to bang saffron as there just is not enough research yet on efficacy.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Coffeeshroom

Hylight said:


>


lol some names on the spices would help


----------



## 6am-64-14m

thats the thing... we have to name them ourselves... too much work  

ginger
turmeric
cinnamon
saffron
star anise
hot pepper
fennel seed
willow twigs 
alien spermatozoa
cake sprinkles
nutmeg


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

'Alien spermatozoa' and 'cake sprinkles'   

You forgot the pile of red shit for August. What's that then?


It would appear that my birth spice is nutmeg - which is unfortunate because I hate the stuff and it gave me my worst 'drug' experience ever...


----------



## Coffeeshroom

lol Alien spermatozoa, wtf i dont wanna be that


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Ooh, I've got August, its melange...


----------



## Effect

I'm embarrassed to post my clonazolam stash now after some sketchy fuck came into my dwelling and only managed to get me for a 50 pack. And I'm not trying act like I'm made of clonazolam bars. That was 1/4 of my stash and my connect is out of the state for a while. I know who got me for them though. He will get his.


----------



## Hylight

here i will save you the trouble

schizopath willow twig 

am i wrong 
i will lol delete it ♡


----------



## Hylight

^^ I have stash. wait for pic.


----------



## schizopath

Boof it girl!


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Hylight said:


> here i will save you the trouble
> 
> schizopath willow twig
> 
> am i wrong
> i will lol delete it ♡


and september, really a cum stain


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

awe


----------



## Hylight

_this stuff is really weird. i have a bottle of it sitting around for a while. it is probably going to go bad if i don't *use* it soon. 

i forgot about it. but will keep trying ♡ 

he hee

it's just weird though. it's supposed to help with pain, and it does.



_


----------



## Hylight

i have the dropper. has more finesse a bit.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Hylight said:


> _this stuff is really weird. i have a bottle of it sitting around for a while. it is probably going to go bad if i don't *use* it soon.
> 
> i forgot about it. but will keep trying ♡
> 
> he hee
> 
> it's just weird though. it's supposed to help with pain, and it does.
> 
> 
> 
> _


i can pm you my address so you can mail it to me to try


----------



## Hylight

red bull, lot's of red bull too. sugar free 
caffeine yeah !


----------



## Hylight

F.Y.  !!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Some quality Methamphetamine right there people's


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

30ml bottle of GHB just started with 2mls.

Like 5 mins ago and I think I feel its magic beginning to develope already.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

damn bruh


these pics remind me of something but it is not coming to me
like a dream or ....
happy trails 
1


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Bensedrine and Soma.




.. and some 2C-B.


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

... and the K (S-isomer);


----------



## Bella Figura

small but frosty nugs


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Bella Figura said:


> small but frosty nugs


looks tasty


----------



## Xorkoth

pulverstaden said:


> ... and the K (S-isomer);



This is a fantastic picture


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Xorkoth said:


> This is a fantastic picture


Thankyou! A vial halfway through the hole


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

kewinly1979 said:


> Trying to add pictures new posting on blulight.



A friendly reminder to wipe your exif data from pic before sharing, unless your trying to share your GPS coordinates with your stash as well


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

Now, the other half of the fun is you guessing what's across all 3 pics


----------



## Sertürner

MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse said:


> Now, the other half of the fun is you guessing what's across all 3 pics


What are the ampoule and hexagon pills?  I'm stumped haha


----------



## Jabberwocky

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Some quality Methamphetamine right there people's



How was the quality? It still going? A bag that size here would make me very nervous about running out halfway through my adventure!


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

Sertürner said:


> What are the ampoule and hexagon pills?  I'm stumped haha


The last pic is a ml of THC distillate, but I'm sure someone about can guess/recognize the hexagon guys  And, if you(not you in particular, anyone) feels the need to 'cheat', I think all imprints are visible


----------



## Sertürner

I couldnt see the imprints =(


----------



## Sertürner

MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse said:


> The last pic is a ml of THC distillate, but I'm sure someone about can guess/recognize the hexagon guys  And, if you(not you in particular, anyone) feels the need to 'cheat', I think all imprints are visible


I couldnt see the imprints =/


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse said:


> Now, the other half of the fun is you guessing what's across all 3 pics





Sertürner said:


> I couldnt see the imprints =/


10mg/ea thc jolly ranchers, the tiny bit of nug I has on hand, 15mg of Clonazolam in a 30ml solution, A shit ton of diazepam 5mg, A handful of Hydrocodone 5/325s, A good bit of Gabapentin 600s, a few suboxones, about 3.5gs of some delicious Chemdawg crumble,and oh yeah, the 30 110ug tabs of lysergic acid, 1ml of THC distillate and two whole ounces of pure cbd isolate.

What can I say, I'm prepared for a hell of a rainy day lol


----------



## schizopath

Friend helped me out and fronted me a bupre since I just got fucking scammed. Sometimes it helps if you have good reputation  

7.5mg left


----------



## Cream Gravy?

schizopath said:


> Friend helped me out and fronted me a bupre since I just got fucking scammed. Sometimes it helps if you have good reputation
> 
> 7.5mg left


Man, I just went through a week of bupre WDs... it was almost enough to scare me off opioids for good it was so miserable. Still love the stuff, just... can't use for more than one day every month or two I guess. Kindling is a bitch.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

i might be getting adderal and " dope" tommrow been a year or to im excited but always tread with caution


----------



## jhjhsdi

sewerslide.666mg said:


> " dope"


Be careful man especially if it's been a year


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

jhjhsdi said:


> Be careful man especially if it's been a year


thanx for giveing a shit, 
im carefull i only do small lines at a time, my nephew and cousin od died last year and i live with my mom ( i pay the rent and bought her a car) so im carefull no heroic doses i got nothing to prove, i cant put her through that shit... death, i got adderal to and im sensitive to upper, im going take it easy, use a lil at work not every day, i think of death alot so im gonna try n be good, 
just work has been fucking me up meitnence, im on my nees alot cleaning stuff, but anyway i prob gonna watch a cheeze move and chill one more small bump and put it way for the night, its been a good day tho bumped it to a cople old frends got work tommrow, plus i got some walking on the trax in the woods peacful walk today


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

schizopath said:


> Friend helped me out and fronted me a bupre since I just got fucking scammed. Sometimes it helps if you have good reputation
> 
> 7.5mg left


Death to scummy scammers ☠


----------



## schizopath

MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse said:


> Death to scummy scammers ☠


Already paying too much for fucking buprenorphine and then Somebody scams on top of inflated price? Rather weak people there exists.


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

@schizopath  what do you pay? (Forgive and delete if question violates BLUA or local forum UA) but correct me if I'm wrong, those are subutex in your pic, and those go for a premium, at least where I live. For instance they suboxone films ( or tablets like in mine) go for *snipped$* all day, And subutex *snipped$*+. Point being I'm super glad I don't have to get it off the streets. I've been on bupe maintenence through one way or another for damn 7+ years, and I'm not even 30. My girl and I tapered to 1mg a day and held that for like 2weeks b4 jumping to 0, and made it through 9 days of that before giving in (well she did but I agreed all to willingly) 2nd time off was due to 4weeks in jail and then 3 in inpatient, and then I jumped back on like an idiot. I did however do some serious thinking about my drinking, and though that didn't turn out to be me rock bottom I shortly found it, and somehow by the grace of the universe not in prison or 6ft under.


----------



## deficiT

MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse said:


> @schizopath  what do you pay? (Forgive and delete if question violates BLUA or local forum UA) but correct me if I'm wrong, those are subutex in your pic, and those go for a premium, at least where I live. For instance they suboxone films ( or tablets like in mine) go for *snipped$* all day, And subutex *snipped$*+. Point being I'm super glad I don't have to get it off the streets. I've been on bupe maintenence through one way or another for damn 7+ years, and I'm not even 30. My girl and I tapered to 1mg a day and held that for like 2weeks b4 jumping to 0, and made it through 9 days of that before giving in (well she did but I agreed all to willingly) 2nd time off was due to 4weeks in jail and then 3 in inpatient, and then I jumped back on like an idiot. I did however do some serious thinking about my drinking, and though that didn't turn out to be me rock bottom I shortly found it, and somehow by the grace of the universe not in prison or 6ft under.


Hey buddy, yeah there's no price discussion allowed. Check out the rules of both Bluelight and this particular forum in my signature. I went ahead and edited out your post.


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Oh, sweet baby Speed.


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

deficiT said:


> Hey buddy, yeah there's no price discussion allowed. Check out the rules of both Bluelight and this particular forum in my signature. I went ahead and edited out your post.


Thanks for the edit and warning my man. Money talk is impolite anyways


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

pulverstaden said:


> Oh, sweet baby Speed.


Nice! speed like amphetamine, or coke?


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

A lil stash update


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse said:


> Nice! speed like amphetamine, or coke?


Amphetamine. 
The coke here is_ SHIET; _*10-25%* purity on average.

I just picked up a sample for a new batch, though;


----------



## deficiT

pulverstaden said:


> Amphetamine.
> The coke here is_ SHIET; _*10-25%* purity on average.
> 
> I just picked up a sample for a new batch, though;


A+ for photogenic drugs


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

deficiT said:


> A+ for photogenic drugs


Thank you dear sir, for letting me soak in gratification(?). 

_OT: How do you use the word 'gratification'? _


----------



## deficiT

pulverstaden said:


> Thank you dear sir, for letting me soak in gratification(?).
> 
> _OT: How do you use the word 'gratification'? _


I think that's correct? We'll say it is


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

deficiT said:


> I think that's correct? We'll say it is


Sounds good to me mate. Thanks again.


----------



## Joey

Some yummy pictures in here. Im a fan of @Shadow Cat meth and ghb pix. That was my combo for awhile recently.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Alex_1991 said:


> Some yummy pictures in here. Im a fan of @Shadow Cat meth and ghb pix. That was my combo for awhile recently.



It truly is a godly combo the euphoria is astounding especially when you vape DMT with it and blow lines of Ketamine. Was having some wild times the past week, I'd like to get some more GHB soon I love it so much.


----------



## Joey

Shadow Cat said:


> It truly is a godly combo the euphoria is astounding especially when you vape DMT with it and blow lines of Ketamine. Was having some wild times the past week, I'd like to get some more GHB soon I love it so much.


What the fuck we have the same habit lol.


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

pulverstaden said:


> Amphetamine.
> The coke here is_ SHIET; _*10-25%* purity on average.
> 
> I just picked up a sample for a new batch, though;


Ah gotcha. Yeah that's what I had thought from the pic but wasn't sure. How much of that do you need to get going? is that closer to powder/sulfate or paste? Been considering it for the stash but it's practically non existent in that form where I live, All amphetamine by me is pharma(and thus expensive), dealers only bother with ice or girl. And this picture here, is this coke then? Sorry I'm confused lol


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

pulverstaden said:


> Amphetamine.
> The coke here is_ SHIET; _*10-25%* purity on average.
> 
> I just picked up a sample for a new batch, though;


ive never tryed street amphetamine dam!
ive done meth not my fav, but amphetamine like that sounds fun


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

sewerslide.666mg said:


> ive never tryed street amphetamine dam!
> ive done meth not my fav, but amphetamine like that sounds fun


It's a couple of hands before hitting the streets. I copped streets-speed a couple of time times before realizing I was pissing dimes and dollars.
You want the faucet, not a the cup.


----------



## schizopath

4.5mg bupre and my cute Hello Kitty holder


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> 4.5mg bupre and my cute Hello Kitty holder


nice , i like bup, my ex girlfriend loved hello kittty, 
she even showed me a hello kittty assault rifle it was pink, i was like id feel like a bitch getting shot that,


----------



## schizopath

Bupre is just a maintenance thing. Best harm cost and value,all that. I kinda wanna do real drugs but shouldnt. That hello kitty holder is the right size and i like the aesthetic. Ive seen that hello kitty gun too. Pretty funny.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> Bupre is just a maintenance thing. Best harm cost and value,all that. I kinda wanna do real drugs but shouldnt. That hello kitty holder is the right size and i like the aesthetic. Ive seen that hello kitty gun too. Pretty funny.


thats smart maintenance, 
im a dumb ass and bough some dope been doing it to many days in a row, but  i have gabapentin n kratom for latter,
i do like bupe tho, except around here its suboxone not as good as just bupe imo


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

@schizopath what goes up must come down 









						IMG-3459
					

Image IMG-3459 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

Didn't know bupe was a thing!!!!
Well I must be fucking rich if that's the case.









						IMG-3460
					

Image IMG-3460 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## jhjhsdi

Zopiclone bandit said:


> IMG-3459
> 
> 
> Image IMG-3459 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


1 light 2 dark?


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Zopiclone bandit said:


> Didn't know bupe was a thing!!!!
> Well I must be fucking rich if that's the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-3460
> 
> 
> Image IMG-3460 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


I find bupe a better alternative to sourcing other opioids off the streets these days, at least you know what you're in for; that being said, I've never paid for it, just chip away at a small stash I have.

Side note: Bupe WDs are a bitch.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

jhjhsdi said:


> 1 light 2 dark?



Yes it sure is my friend


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

jhjhsdi said:


> 1 light 2 dark?



Yes it sure is my friend 

@Cream Gravy? @jhjhsdi 

White gone, time for the dark.  Fresh from some lab in the Afghan hills I assume.









						IMG-3464
					

Image IMG-3464 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## jhjhsdi

Zopiclone bandit said:


> Yes it sure is my friend


I thought they looked like UK wraps lol. And thats popular UK slang so I'm guessing you're from here too. 
Enjoy! 
I'm not really into either but my mate loves them both, hes always getting different combinations of amounts, i hear him umming and ahhing on the phone, "i wantttt... 2 light 3 dark, no no 3 light 2 dark, no no 3 and 3, actually fuck it 4 dark 1 light" 
I remember when he could only get 1 dark and was set on spending his 50 and got 4 light with it, and put all 5 bags in a 3ml rig and shot them up, i had to turn the lights out and hold his hand


----------



## schizopath

13 ksalols
6mg bupre
1500mg gabapentin


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

pulverstaden said:


> You want the faucet, not a the cup.



I like your attitude and couldn't agree more


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse said:


> Ah gotcha. Yeah that's what I had thought from the pic but wasn't sure. How much of that do you need to get going? is that closer to powder/sulfate or paste? Been considering it for the stash but it's practically non existent in that form where I live, All amphetamine by me is pharma(and thus expensive), dealers only bother with ice or girl. And this picture here, is this coke then? Sorry I'm confused lol


Shit, my bad - I totally missed this! 

I've racked up my tolerance pretty damn much - usually dropp 300 mg and rail another 200 within the hour. 
That is even after an aceton-wash: I had a weightloss of ~3gs on a 25g rock on the latest batch, comoared to when I bought and washed street amph the last time (6g loss on 10gs - ridiculous).

Hehe, its the opposite here - speed-pills of any kind are almost impossible to find. Amphetamine is EVERYWHERE in this town. 

Powder/sulphate, correct.


----------



## 20PrivacyIsOurRight21

Dwindling


----------



## jhjhsdi

20PrivacyIsOurRight21 said:


> Dwindling


Kinda cool how the black market has made bars out of c-lam, diclaz, etiz and f-lam, at least the fact that they're colored and labelled as what they actually are instead of white and passed off as xans. 
What are the doses? 
What are the round orange ones?


----------



## Bella Figura

jhjhsdi said:


> What are the round orange ones?


DextroAmphetamine 30mg I believe.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Bella Figura said:


> DextroAmphetamine 30mg I believe.


Fair, they look like the 2mg Clonazepams I've had before, Rivotril iirc (but they were white)


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Bella Figura said:


> DextroAmphetamine 30mg I believe.



I think they are Adderall actually which is amphetamine salts so not pure dextroamphetamine. Those are the same ones my ex-wife always got i ate a bought thousands or something I'd say I love that shit the peak is so nice but the crash is horrendous without benzos if you binge um.


----------



## Bella Figura

i was gonna say adderall but wasn't sure cause we don't get them here, i stand corrected!


----------



## Specified

20PrivacyIsOurRight21 said:


> Dwindling


What are those Orange pills?


----------



## 20PrivacyIsOurRight21

Specified said:


> What are those Orange pills?


30mg Adderall IR. Always nice to have a few hanging around. Never know when its time to give suffering a little pep in its step!   can't party like this forever tho, but for now 




I'm just goofing. Addiction is very odd even when you accept its existence it will never leave! Makes me wonder if the idea of addiction really wishful thinking or a scapegoat to aid denial. I enjoy basking in oxymoron. Theres a comfortable pain to it.


Not my intention to offend anyone! You're anguish and struggle is valid. I won't deny that.. I could have lost my mind so don't take anything I say as hurtful intention.

Not everyone sees light by running towards the darkness. Idk if I see it , could just be an illusion and Its really just getting darker.. I'm trying to do better about not making everything into a joke. You can always tell me its not funny. Humbleness is necessary.


----------



## Specified

lol


----------



## KC_Mack

I hope this isn't considered to be too much to post, I'm a new poster. Longtime internet lurker across multiple forums. I finally decided to poke my head out and say hello. This is all for my personal use I swear! I used to drink alcohol heavily, and can't think of a receptor I haven't burned.




The large bags of powder are 200grams of Dextromethorphan, 50grams Memantine, 50grams Atropine, 20grams Sunifiram
The loose pills are some kind of cathinone or other NDRI, strong stimulant but not euphoric.





Then I have a huge stash of pharms. I quit drinking with the help of Naltrexone after trying everything else, Baclofen, Temazepam, SSRIs, Tricyclics,  Gabapentin, etc. step groups of course, you know the routine I'm sure.
Bupropion 150mg XR, 3 months worth shown in the picture and more full bottles laying around everywhere.
Mirtazapine 30mg My last of it. Sedative Antidepressant
Prazosin 2mg I was prescribed this for PTSD and nightmares and its supposed to help with sleep, but it has no sleepiness effect on me. I have burnt my brain in some really messed up ways, still trying to get everything together.

It might look like an odd assortment, but I have a method to my madness now. Ask away, please! :D


----------



## jhjhsdi

@KC_Mack I've always wanted to invest in some dxm powder. Tried to trip from the syrup twice but ended up puking up most of it and only getting kinda stoned from it. 
I heard the powder has no nausea, do you just weigh/eye a dose and swallow it with water? Not snortable is it? 
Congrats kicking the booze btw and welcome!


----------



## KC_Mack

jhjhsdi said:


> @KC_Mack I've always wanted to invest in some dxm powder. Tried to trip from the syrup twice but ended up puking up most of it and only getting kinda stoned from it.
> I heard the powder has no nausea, do you just weigh/eye a dose and swallow it with water? Not snortable is it?
> Congrats kicking the booze btw and welcome!


Thank you! Dropping the alcohol was the best thing I ever did in my life.
The pure salt form of the drug has no nausea for me. The syrup has propylene glycol or glycerine and lots of citric acid, not to mention a ton of other stuff.
You can snort it, but oral is the best way, you want it to go through first-pass metabolism for the strongest nmda effects.


----------



## Xorkoth

jhjhsdi said:


> @KC_Mack I've always wanted to invest in some dxm powder. Tried to trip from the syrup twice but ended up puking up most of it and only getting kinda stoned from it.
> I heard the powder has no nausea, do you just weigh/eye a dose and swallow it with water? Not snortable is it?
> Congrats kicking the booze btw and welcome!



I've had pure DXM powder once, and found it a whole different ballgame, little to no bodyload, very light feeling and lovely.  I have been wanting to get some too, but haven't ever tried very hard for some reason.


----------



## Xorkoth

For me:  caffeine (pre-working supplement), coluracetam, fasoracetam, L-dopa, and 500ug of BPC-157 under the skin in my belly.  This has been my healing cocktail for a little bit now, my desire for stims and alcohol and other ganbaergics seems to be gone and I have been loving working out every day again.


----------



## schizopath

~1.2mg bupre each


----------



## negrogesic

schizopath said:


> 13 ksalols
> 6mg bupre
> 1500mg gabapentin



Do you use buprenorphine recreationally? 

Ive used it recreationally a few times (like 3-4 times). It was ok, a little edgy but ok. I'd prefer to o-desmethyltramadol for sure. Nice and long lasting, nice mood lift.

What is the optimal recreational dose (for one who isn't tolerant)?


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, I use. Its basically just for being stable at this point. Makes me warm and more content. Our borders are so bad, heroin is a rare treat and oxys are too expensive.

Propably 0.3-0.6mg for someone without tolerance.


----------



## albatross

0.2mg of Buprenorphine is a typical dose for pain relief.  I would start there.  Tends to cause relentless puking even when not super high.  Allow it to fully kick in over 2-3hrs and redose.  Definitely wouldn't go above 0.5mg.

edit: This is regarding insufflation and/or rectal.  Sublingual may need 1.5-2x higher dose.


----------



## Xorkoth

I like bupe recreationally, I find it very functional and upbeat, energetic, comfortable, euphoric but kinda background euphoric.  It makes me feel motivated and talkative, and I love how long it lasts.


----------



## CfZrx

KC_Mack said:


> I hope this isn't considered to be too much to post, I'm a new poster. Longtime internet lurker across multiple forums. I finally decided to poke my head out and say hello. This is all for my personal use I swear! I used to drink alcohol heavily, and can't think of a receptor I haven't burned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The large bags of powder are 200grams of Dextromethorphan, 50grams Memantine, 50grams Atropine, 20grams Sunifiram
> The loose pills are some kind of cathinone or other NDRI, strong stimulant but not euphoric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have a huge stash of pharms. I quit drinking with the help of Naltrexone after trying everything else, Baclofen, Temazepam, SSRIs, Tricyclics,  Gabapentin, etc. step groups of course, you know the routine I'm sure.
> Bupropion 150mg XR, 3 months worth shown in the picture and more full bottles laying around everywhere.
> Mirtazapine 30mg My last of it. Sedative Antidepressant
> Prazosin 2mg I was prescribed this for PTSD and nightmares and its supposed to help with sleep, but it has no sleepiness effect on me. I have burnt my brain in some really messed up ways, still trying to get everything together.
> 
> It might look like an odd assortment, but I have a method to my madness now. Ask away, please! :D


WOw! You realy are the King of somewhat shitty drugs! Lol, 200 grams of DXM!!!? Insufflated bupropion is the best worst high ever


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Edit: Oh what there is
Sustaject 325mg = My weekly trt dose which is .5ml (normally it's 150ml test cyp per week but they had no stock)
Subutex 2mg x17 tabs
Alzam 0.5mg x13 tabs
Alzam 1mg x2 tabs
Gabapentin 400mg x10 caps
Diazepam 10mg x1 (need to stock up tomorrow)
Diazepam 5mg x4 (need to stock up tomorrow)
Arem (nitrazepam) 5mg x10
Bromazepam 6mg x60 tabs

The subutex, bromazepam, nitrazepam and 0.5mg alzam i stocked up on today, the rest is just what is already in my magic box.


----------



## Specified

negrogesic said:


> Do you use buprenorphine recreationally?
> 
> Ive used it recreationally a few times (like 3-4 times). It was ok, a little edgy but ok. I'd prefer to o-desmethyltramadol for sure. Nice and long lasting, nice mood lift.
> 
> What is the optimal recreational dose (for one who isn't tolerant)?


can I have some of your ksalols


----------



## Coffeeshroom

@Specified i just checked and ksalols are alzam/xanax/alprazolam. You can have a few of mine if i could ever get it there.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeshroom said:


> @Specified i just checked and ksalols are alzam/xanax/alprazolam. You can have a few of mine if i could ever get it there.


fuccck what you mean? the mods have already seen this.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

^^ my bad, just ignore me then..


----------



## deficiT

*sirens going off* VIOLATION... VIOLATION


----------



## schizopath

I need to bring down my bupre use. 1.5mg+ a day aint sustainable.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> I need to bring down my bupre use. 1.5mg+ a day aint sustainable.


Money wise or supply wise?


----------



## schizopath

Money wise. I need to grow up with my money use too. Bupre is basically only drug im using.


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

*Got the Go, and the Slow*


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

schizopath said:


> Money wise. I need to grow up with my money use too. Bupre is basically only drug im using.


 Same here, for the longest time. Always found it interesting how the 8mgs are more prominent in the states, and the 2mgs are across the pond it seems like.


----------



## Specified

MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse said:


> *Got the Go, and the Slow*


What are those pills?


----------



## JessFR

They look like alprazolam bars.


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

@Specified  They are, or were sold to me as,  3mg of genuine alprazolam, pressed with a U 94  die, the same used for 2mg U94 Xanax Bars. Was hella skeptical but got them essentially for free. I started with a 3rd, and I haven't been able to scientifically verify, but based on how it made me felt (as opposed to etizolam, clonazolam, clomazepam, etc.) and the word and reputation of the seller, I do think genuine alprazolam is the active ingredient.
EDIT: Were You (as in anyone reading this) able to tell they were presses?


----------



## Branggen

Pound a weeds


----------



## Specified

MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse said:


> @Specified  They are, or were sold to me as,  3mg of genuine alprazolam, pressed with a U 94  die, the same used for 2mg U94 Xanax Bars. Was hella skeptical but got them essentially for free. I started with a 3rd, and I haven't been able to scientifically verify, but based on how it made me felt (as opposed to etizolam, clonazolam, clomazepam, etc.) and the word and reputation of the seller, I do think genuine alprazolam is the active ingredient.
> EDIT: Were You (as in anyone reading this) able to tell they were presses?


Thought so. Hmmm 3mg of alprazolam i'd have to try one myself


----------



## jhjhsdi

MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse said:


> Were You (as in anyone reading this) able to tell they were presses?


Yeah, I was going to say they didn't look genuine


----------



## 4meSM

MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse said:


> @Specified  They are, or were sold to me as,  3mg of genuine alprazolam, pressed with a U 94  die, the same used for 2mg U94 Xanax Bars. Was hella skeptical but got them essentially for free. I started with a 3rd, and I haven't been able to scientifically verify, but based on how it made me felt (as opposed to etizolam, clonazolam, clomazepam, etc.) and the word and reputation of the seller, I do think genuine alprazolam is the active ingredient.
> EDIT: Were You (as in anyone reading this) able to tell they were presses?


Pressed xanax containing real alprazolam? I think that's highly unlikely. When it comes to illicit benzos it's either real pills (made by a legit pharna company) which are diverted to the black market, or fake pills containing research chemicals (unscheduled or partly unscheduled drugs).
Maybe there is someone out there selling pressed alprazolam but I don't see how that would make economic sense.
I would consider myself lucky if I had pressed xanax containing etizolam (which is a pretty nice benzo) intead of a cheap one like flualprazolam.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse said:


> EDIT: Were You (as in anyone reading this) able to tell they were presses?


Yes. Because they're bars lol. Most manufacturers have stopped producing bars and most scripts are for <1mg per dose of alprazolam. I wouldn't trust anything that was 'more' than a 1mg blue football these days.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

4meSM said:


> Pressed xanax containing real alprazolam? I think that's highly unlikely. When it comes to illicit benzos it's either real pills (made by a legit pharna company) which are diverted to the black market, or fake pills containing research chemicals (unscheduled or partly unscheduled drugs).
> Maybe there is someone out there selling pressed alprazolam but I don't see how that would make economic sense.
> I would consider myself lucky if I had pressed xanax containing etizolam (which is a pretty nice benzo) intead of a cheap one like flualprazolam.



I used to be able to get grams of pure Alprazolam powder in the upper two digit range so technically if you have a good source and a pill press you could deff be making fake pills with actual Xanax in them. But does this happen often...I highly doubt it most of the fake bars that go around are Flualprazolam or Etizolam. I was getting these green fake presses recently that dude said were 3.5mgs Alprazolam but they definitely weren't they had a different feel to them for sure.


----------



## jhjhsdi

4meSM said:


> Pressed xanax containing real alprazolam? I think that's highly unlikely. When it comes to illicit benzos it's either real pills (made by a legit pharna company) which are diverted to the black market, or fake pills containing research chemicals (unscheduled or partly unscheduled drugs).
> Maybe there is someone out there selling pressed alprazolam but I don't see how that would make economic sense.
> I would consider myself lucky if I had pressed xanax containing etizolam (which is a pretty nice benzo) intead of a cheap one like flualprazolam.


I've had some from the darknet about 5 years ago that were home press but actually contained 2-2.2mg of legit alp. 
The guy was a very reputable benzo seller and had tons of stock of boxes and strips of multiple benzos. 
He had had 100 of this batch of xanax tested and all came back between 2 and 2.2mg, dated test results posted. 
They tasted and felt exactly like legit blistered xanax id had before. 
Like someone said, grams of raw benzo powder are cheap so they are out there. 
Not so much thesedays though from what I can tell, you're lucky if they are legit what they are supposed to be
Dodgy business


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Yeah I recall a time when China would sell Alpraz to U.S. peeps for cheap. Always sketched me out though, and those times are gone.


----------



## Drshopper

I ... I miss those days .. like 08 China , was my whore, Nobody knew about  Now everything  is so  skech.  99.9% of the  people  come on here to look 4 a good domestic connect  the only stupid  rule ..


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Just found new connect for E-pills, Cocaine HCL, Crack and FentaDope. Pretty stoked on it honestly I've missed MDMA so much and these are legit bombs in my hand right about now up here in the hizzzouse...


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Drshopper said:


> 99.9% of the people come on here to look 4 a good domestic connect the only stupid rule ..


Well that's simply not true (statically) and the site wouldn't _exist_ if we permitted sourcing, we would have international drug agencies jumping up our ass 24/7.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Just picked up some more, got *Facebook *and few more *Louis* *Vuitton*...


----------



## jhjhsdi

Shadow Cat said:


> Just picked up some more, got *Facebook *and few more *Louis* *Vuitton*...


Just looking at that makes me feel sick 

I used to love them so much when I was younger. About 20 years ago id get 6 for a tenner lol


----------



## Xorkoth

jhjhsdi said:


> About 20 years ago id get 6 for a tenner lol



Haha, 20 years ago when I first started doing it, a single pill was $25-30


----------



## CfZrx

schizopath said:


> Money wise. I need to grow up with my money use too. Bupre is basically only drug im using.


It seems lke1.5 mg a day ofbupe would be cheap. Is that what you meant, the financial cost, or is it more the fact that youre obtaining those at street level, and at any minute could lose your connect?


----------



## schizopath

Its So expensive over here.


----------



## CfZrx

Xorkoth said:


> Haha, 20 years ago when I first started doing it, a single pill was $25-30


same here! Is ecstacy much cheaper nowadays? The high was so wicked good I can't imagine a better drug, other than the hallucinations were so intense when I hit some weed that I thought my sack of weed caught fire only to be told by a friend the next day to check my pockets more, and lo and behold, there was the"burnt" weed! 
But yep, I paid $25 for a thick "wafer" like a 1inch by 1inch square of blotter that tasted horrid. I wa told to chew it up, dont swallow. Holy fuck it was strong!


----------



## CfZrx

schizopath said:


> Its So expensive over here.


Move to the US, they are drowning us in it. Of course there are other issues


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Xorkoth said:


> Haha, 20 years ago when I first started doing it, a single pill was $25-30



And now its $10 but if im getting more then ten it drops down...which is fantastic and it's worth stocking if that be the case. Love me some clean MDMA it's such a healing and therapeutic trip. Something like multiple years worth of talk therapy condensed into a mere few hours by swallowing a pill or crushing it up dissolving in 5mls h2O then squirting it up your asshole with an oral syringe...


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

CfZrx said:


> Move to the US, they are drowning us in it. Of course there are other issues



Seriously @Schitzopath why don't you use that passport and hop over the pond and come stay at my place for awhile. I'll show you the time of your life over this part of the map, of that I can promise. It would be my pleasure to guide you through the Altered States and show you how to swirl with the very best of them brother man...


----------



## izo

20 years ago i could get pills for dirt cheap, like 1,20€ for a 100mg pill. it all depends on who you know...


----------



## Xorkoth

Also Europe has WAYYYY more MDMA than the USA, or so I hear.  And it's far, far cheaper.


----------



## Bella Figura

Yep, MDMA is shockingly cheap here. Although, some people claim it isn't real MDMA anymore


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I couldn't get any on th streets since those grenades back in the summer and like Simpsons ones I was getting also. When I get them in the hood its super cheap from these guys believe it or not all the Heroin/Crack dealing gang bangers eat these things like skittles. Smoking Weed, Angel Dust and Ecstacy are the drugs that bloods are "allowed" to use. And they have no clue about harm reduction and eat them like numerous times a week and fry themselves. Met so many dudes that are straight up e-tarded and its sad. When the abuse bites back and God forbid the junky tries to warn them.

Dudes be getting into shootouts with dilated pupils do you y'all see the contradiction here. But yeah man thats where I get my rolls im sure people in my area get "molly" from DNM or peeps but I have a hand in the pressy world and I only dabble so it works for me. Gonna save what I have for my celebration next month. I would say that its in-between magic and meh, deff worth 8 bucks if you double drop and if you mix it with a Tryptamine or Phenethylamine your golden and it fleshed  it out. I like the stuff but its deff not the same as it was back let's say 10 years ago consistently. Like the G-Lady days and Sunflowers...Pink Stars  and Blue Dolphins...I've eaten so much MDMA/MDA in my day it would blow your mind. So all in all these are decent and enjoyable for sure, bit deff lacking a little something I can't put my finger on and im pretty sure its not me cuz I can roll off 6-APB and aMT just fine as well as other empathogens...


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

Bella Figura said:


> Yep, MDMA is shockingly cheap here. Although, some people claim it isn't real MDMA anymore


From what I understand, it's an isomer issue preference


----------



## PetiePABLO

Can somebody help me how to post pics ?


----------



## PetiePABLO




----------



## PetiePABLO




----------



## schizopath

Fine as an 8mg fuckerino


----------



## 6am-64-14m




----------



## Xorkoth

DAMN that looks so nice...

I haven't owned any buds in a long time now.  I feel like smoking weed so infrequently.  delta-8 is enough for me when I desire to smoke at home.  And when I go hang out with friends, there's always plenty of bud to enjoy together.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Xorkoth said:


> DAMN that looks so nice...
> 
> I haven't owned any buds in a long time now.  I feel like smoking weed so infrequently.  delta-8 is enough for me when I desire to smoke at home.  And when I go hang out with friends, there's always plenty of bud to enjoy together.


Same. Weed has become akin to cocaine for me; I only use it when it's free and offered at gatherings. Delta-8 I use daily with the wife before bed, helps us sleep longer.


----------



## izo

this delta-8 thc seems to be an american thing, never seen it here in europe.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah you can just order it online here, it's uncontrolled and dirt cheap.


----------



## CWLO91

Idk how the hell to post a picture on here !!! Lol but I have a mini pharmacy .. 14 pill bottles I took a pic but idk how to post


----------



## deficiT

CWLO91 said:


> Idk how the hell to post a picture on here !!! Lol but I have a mini pharmacy .. 14 pill bottles I took a pic but idk how to post


You've gotta use a third party application like Imgur. Copy the URL of your image on Imgur and then post that here.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I like to use postimages.org cus you can just put up the image itself. I dont like how imgur adverstises itself...im kinda OCD about things tho....


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Xorkoth said:


> it's uncontrolled


WTF?
Imma have to check that now  :D ... I aint gonna repeat the product for fears of it getting too many hits on a webtracker  ... hahahaha talk about paradox: into tech but do not trust it - for good reason imo.
Yeah X... it is some super good shit and I gotta say I really didn't think I would find wood like this. It is very effective for anxiety, pecae, gaining weight (lol) and sleep among a coupla other assets. NOT recommended for focus or mutitasking... I struggle to spell and even try to grab at the words as they flow through my mind, its nuts and great at once. hahaha
Will post strains as I get em. Out of about 8 1/4s since arival... I think one was not up to par. It was good but not great - chronically speaking.
Love ya guys.
One


----------



## KC_Mack

CfZrx said:


> WOw! You realy are the King of somewhat shitty drugs! Lol, 200 grams of DXM!!!? Insufflated bupropion is the best worst high ever


(this may need to be moved to drug culture, sorry if that is the case.)

not my intention to drag anyone elses drug preferences through the mud here.... but my drugs are shitty?
try drugs that cause such extreme euphoria with the inability to stop compulsive redosing to the point of smashing through over half your stash in one session, also knowing from the first hit that you will melt through every vein your body during this one session.... but not being able to give a fuck and doing it anyways?
no thanks, ill take my shitty drugs. and yeah insufflated bupropion is pretty wretched at times, but when you have a love/hate for anticholinergic deliriants it really puts a lot of other experiences into perspective. also bupropion has other great uses.








						Dextromethorphan/Bupropion: A Novel Oral NMDA (N-methyl-d-aspartate) Receptor Antagonist with Multimodal Activity - PubMed
					

Although currently available antidepressants increase monoamine levels soon after the start of treatment, therapeutic benefits are often delayed by several weeks and the majority of patients with major depressive disorder fail to achieve an adequate response to first- or second-line therapies...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				











						Dextromethorphan/Bupropion: A Novel Oral NMDA (N-methyl-d-aspartate) Receptor Antagonist with Multimodal Activity | CNS Spectrums | Cambridge Core
					

Dextromethorphan/Bupropion: A Novel Oral NMDA (N-methyl-d-aspartate) Receptor Antagonist with Multimodal Activity - Volume 24 Issue 5




					www.cambridge.org
				




also if you love the bupropion rush, there are many methods of preventing the immediate metabolism through oral ingestion of many other substances. raising the brains seizure threshold is also pretty easy if done temporarily/short-term. 
there are many neat things to be done with the human body. in the USA we have seen a movement towards harm reduction, a little too late in my opinion. there are organizations promoting rectal administration and smoking of heroin instead of needle usage, and providing the equipment for doing so. in the past the 'answer' was higher rates of institutionalization, criminal prosecution, and sharps boxes in placed all over cities. in some cities there were sharp disposal boxes in every individual stall and 2 by the sinks, of the public library.... very poorly thought out solution imo. the USA is pretty stupid in a lot of ways, but i guess we are getting there slowly. cheer us on world! :D


----------



## Xorkoth

Shadow Cat said:


> I like to use postimages.org cus you can just put up the image itself. I dont like how imgur adverstises itself...im kinda OCD about things tho....



A lot of people don't seem to know this, but with imgur you can easily just post the raw image, in the upper right corner of the screen, if you click the letter that is there, it is a dropdown, and one of the options is "Images".  It lists all of your images you've ever uploaded, and you can click on one and it gives you all the various links and you can even choose to resize them if you want.  I only ever use imgur and I've never once seen an ad show up.  You can also upload images by dragging them onto the page and hen they won't create posts, they just upload directly.  It also shows all of your images you uploaded into posts, and you can get the links to the raw images.


----------



## AyahuascaSeeker

Just a little something I picked up. Old school quality. My fav


----------



## AyahuascaSeeker

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah you can just order it online here, it's uncontrolled and dirt cheap.


I've also seen a lot of Delta 8 products floating around Australia.


----------



## negrogesic

AyahuascaSeeker said:


> Just a little something I picked up. Old school quality. My fav



High purity cocaine in Australia? That must have cost a pretty AUD 

Its funny when i was in Australia my Australian girlfriend wanted to try cocaine but it was impossible to find at that time and likely of tremendously low quality/high price.

I don't inject drugs anymore but if i lived in Australia and came about some high grade cocaine i might consider injecting it for efficiencies sake.

Intranasal cocaine frankly isnt much superior to intranasal n-ethylhexedrone. Its when it is smoked as a freebase or injected that its intense euphorogenic properties emerge. Yet of course, with those ROAs it quickly disappears.


----------



## AyahuascaSeeker

negrogesic said:


> High purity cocaine in Australia? That must have cost a pretty AUD
> 
> Its funny when i was in Australia my Australian girlfriend wanted to try cocaine but it was impossible to find at that time and likely of tremendously low quality/high price.
> 
> I don't inject drugs anymore but if i lived in Australia and came about some high grade cocaine i might consider injecting it for efficiencies sake.
> 
> Intranasal cocaine frankly isnt much superior to intranasal n-ethylhexedrone. Its when it is smoked as a freebase or injected that its intense euphorogenic properties emerge. Yet of course, with those ROAs it quickly disappears.


The prices here are ridiculous. I won't mention what I paid, but it was on the higher side of average. 

There's quite a bit of decent quality product floating around since most borders have reopened, but as usual it's all who you know. Plenty of creatine cut garbage flooding the market... at usually the same price point as this. Everyone has "the best shit bruh", until you see it and laugh. When I find something that tests up nicely, I see it more as an investment in fun haha. This should last me a good couple months, IF I can control myself and don't get too generous when mates pop over


----------



## emkee_reinvented

@PetiePABLO , those capsule's 'Signal' is very nicely written, in style. 

But what is in them, just curious?


----------



## sugar.clothing

Xorkoth said:


> Also Europe has WAYYYY more MDMA than the USA, or so I hear.  And it's far, far cheaper.


Same with ketamine. That entire region is considered one of the biggest exporters of recreational drugs in the world. At least for MDxx and Ketamine. South america has Cocaine and Meth. Meth will start to be dominant in Europe as well. The cartels in Mexico have been sending chemists over to help the labs in Europe convert from MDxx to Meth as it's not that big of a change lab wise.


----------



## Bigmickk

Sour GMO 90 μ Full Melt Bubble Hash
					

Sour GMO 90 μ Full Melt Bubble Hash




					ibb.co
				



Smoking on that Sour GMO 90*μ *full melt Bubble Hash in the UK, so good.


----------



## negrogesic

sugar.clothing said:


> Same with ketamine. That entire region is considered one of the biggest exporters of recreational drugs in the world. At least for MDxx and Ketamine. South america has Cocaine and Meth. Meth will start to be dominant in Europe as well. The cartels in Mexico have been sending chemists over to help the labs in Europe convert from MDxx to Meth as it's not that big of a change lab wise.



I wouldn't think labs in europe who are proficient at making something like MDMA would need consulting advice from Mexican chemists to set up meth labs. Making meth is a breeze compared to MDMA. But who knows


----------



## schizopath

MAKAVELI


----------



## sugar.clothing

negrogesic said:


> I wouldn't think labs in europe who are proficient at making something like MDMA would need consulting advice from Mexican chemists to set up meth labs. Making meth is a breeze compared to MDMA. But who knows


You would think that. But sending someone with a masters degree in meth over to help convert the labs seems like a smart idea. Especially from the cartels perspective.

Heres an article for you that lightly touches it:








						Mexican Cartels Are Now Cooking Chinese Chemicals in Dutch Meth Labs
					

When Dutch police raided a barge last year, they found more than just a sophisticated crystal meth lab that started sinking as they inspected it.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Coffeeshroom

seeing as im going on holiday next week i stocled up on the follwoing

Subutex 2mg x28
alzam (generic, rugby balls) x 10
alzam (original 0.5mg) x4.5
og kush x 10g
pax (diazepam 10mg) x10
Halcion 0.25mg x10
Gabapentin 400mg x 15
Bromazepam (6mg x30)

And this is so far, will get more before i go on holiday. 

Happy weekend to all


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

IMG-3808
					

Image IMG-3808 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## schizopath

Bupre and speed


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

schizopath said:


> Bupre and speed



What's bupre?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

_<after I crushed down the chunks of Cocaine Hcl and removed one bag from the bundle when I got back to my apartment>_

Got myself 500mgs of very pure Cocaine Hcl, well for the Northeim East of United States that is. Also got 10 bags of this FeNTaDoPe stamp that is called "tHe bEASt" which is pretty high quality mix of Fentanyl/Heroin all you need is one bag IV even with a tolerance and the rush is nice. Two of them is too much and I always back out and wake up doibgng weird shit. But one is on point right now im mixing the shots up like 140-150mgs of Cocaine and one bag of these synthetic Opioids we now call "Dope".






needless to say the rush feom the speedball is heavenly. Was gonna stay off the Narcotics honestly until today when I went to make a romantic gesture towards my ex-wife and she shot me down brutally it fucking crushed me. I've been doing so well and I felt like things between us were moving forward...

Then she friend zones me. It hurts so badly I love her with all my heart and been desperately teyong to do the right thing, I feel so horrible inside...until I push down the plunger and fwwl that rush... then every little things, is gonna be alright.






Look at that beautiful solution,  the taste on the back of my tongue from the Coke and Dope amidst the rush was delicious, this is combo is possibly my DOC damn near


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Holy fuck I just did a massive shot sexy bitches
Around 200mgs easily  of Cocaine Hcl
And a fat bag of ridiculously powerful FeNtAdOpE for äll us dope whores and Smack sluts


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Zopiclone bandit said:


> What's bupre?


Lol, for realz Zopi it's Subutex or Suboxone.

Slang term for Buprenorphine...


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

Shadow Cat said:


> Lol, for realz Zopi it's Subutex or Suboxone.
> 
> Slang term for Buprenorphine...



Yeah I was kinda sure he meant that but I only know it as bupe or subby when it comes to slang.

Bupre threw me, the word "bupe" I know all to well, bupre could have been slang for some obscure RC opiates or anything else.  Like the word "Dillie / Dillies" is also a drug I know well now but when I raised it to another UK friend he mistook it for something quite different.

Thanks for the reply though, you see my photo a few posts up? Some nice Afghan #3 on the foil? Oh Man that was some good gear, I got a real itch off that stuff


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

@Shadow Cat 









						IMG-3808
					

Image IMG-3808 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## negrogesic

Shadow Cat said:


> Holy fuck I just did a massive shot sexy bitches
> Around 200mgs easily  of Cocaine Hcl
> And a fat bag of ridiculously powerful FeNtAdOpE for äll us dope whores and Snack sluts



Post a video or it didn't happen


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Zopiclone bandit said:


> @Shadow Cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-3808
> 
> 
> Image IMG-3808 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co




Seeing drugs melted on foil gives me the chills but in a good way and also gives a bit of a boner. Need more foil porn please


----------



## Bella Figura

Shadow Cat said:


> Holy fuck I just did a massive shot sexy bitches
> Around 200mgs easily  of Cocaine Hcl
> And a fat bag of ridiculously powerful FeNtAdOpE for äll us dope whores and Snack sluts


I haven't shot a speedball in years but yeah...pretty hard to forget that feeling.


----------



## deficiT

Oh yeah this thread makes me fiend so hard


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

Some 3:42AM run outta gear, one sad tooter "pics of your stash" post.
#FML









						IMG-3943
					

Image IMG-3943 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1/4 each - a little over





for the record: fuck a dry herb pen... glass for weed, people; just like anything else worthwhile, imo. 

waitin on some concentrates and will post my finding in my own damn forums... lol
peace


----------



## Jabberwocky

Took me waiting 6 hours at 3 different locations but it turned out to be worth it.


----------



## Sirena Oscura




----------



## bongdong

@Atelier3 That looks like some _*icy *_shit! Thought you were of the wagon?  Anyway, have a good/save one..
@Sirena Oscura Is this one of those boxes with a screen at the bottom? Just found out recently that I have an ancient but very useable layer of kief in one of my grinders. Not exactly un-happy about this finding..


----------



## Jabberwocky

bongdong said:


> @Atelier3 That looks like some _*icy *_shit! Thought you were of the wagon?  Anyway, have a good/save one..


Oh Jesus! Thanks for reminding me. I better put it away somewhere safe where I can’t be tempted.

Nah. This is hopefully just a blip. I don’t intend to power through a half gram in one stretch. Some will go into long term storage against a rainy day.


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

My stash has been raided the last few days, here's what I got left until monday;




It's speed, Lyrica and K-pins.
I got my gangbang chula watching over the stast, and I stash in inside the book "Sveriges Rikes Lag", which is the swedish law book.
I just carved out a hole through couple of hundred pages. Probabaly the best use of that book.

Waiting for acid, mdma, coke and 2C-B.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Added a coupla more 1/4s to da stash


----------



## NickyTricks

Happy St. Patrick’s Day


----------



## negrogesic

Sirena Oscura said:


>



An ounce of spiders? What is that stuff


----------



## NickyTricks

Shadow Cat said:


> Holy fuck I just did a massive shot sexy bitches
> Around 200mgs easily  of Cocaine Hcl
> And a fat bag of ridiculously powerful FeNtAdOpE for äll us dope whores and Smack sluts


I’m on the same vibe as you just about except I’m messing with hard instead of soft  also I don’t have any rigs or a pal to shoot me up. Always wanted to try IV but it’s no rush.


----------



## Sirena Oscura

negrogesic said:


> An ounce of spiders? What is that stuff


Haha yeah looks like that, cbf setting up a pic for it and taking it out of the bag


----------



## strangeaeon

Plug made big mistake yesterday, let me weigh my own bag, took 3g instead of the 1g i paid for, she was nodding out of her mind, i hope she does it again soon


----------



## seedee

strangeaeon said:


> Plug made big mistake yesterday, let me weigh my own bag, took 3g instead of the 1g i paid for, she was nodding out of her mind, i hope she does it again soon


"greeeeaaaassssyyyyyy" - bubbles from
trailer park boys.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Holy shit  

imagine boofing one of those


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Shitty picture, but a 20g rock of _Balenciaga-_cocaine.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

30ml vial of 4-Bromo-2,5-dimethoxyamphetamine
Every 1ml dose is roughly 700ugs of DOB

Very happy to add this to the collection been trying to get my hands on it for years. Gonna take a single dose of 1ml to test drive the compound in the coming weeks...


----------



## deficiT

~4 grams 4f-methylphenidate


----------



## seedee

deficiT said:


> ~4 grams 4f-methylphenidate


have you given that stuff a try? how is that stuff?ive never gotten into the rc market. it would be cool but having that kind of  access would be very bad for me..


----------



## deficiT

seedee said:


> have you given that stuff a try? how is that stuff?ive never gotten into the rc market. it would be cool but having that kind of  access would be very bad for me..



I have indeed. It is pretty good stuff. It is useful both recreationally and for work.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Noice! Still one I want to try at some point, have been close to purchasing a couple times but keep putting it off. Is it an easy one to get careless with and find oneself stuck repeatedly redosing? most stims can be like this obviously though some are much more prone to causing it then others.

my brain is also stuck on the letters in the background. Towel? Dowel?

edit: forgot to quote what I was replying to, meant for @deficiT 4f-mph picture


----------



## devilsgospel

deficiT said:


> ~4 grams 4f-methylphenidate



Damn and I thought my 500mg was a lot lol. Takes such a small amount of it to get me going.


----------



## deficiT

MDPV_Psychosis said:


> Noice! Still one I want to try at some point, have been close to purchasing a couple times but keep putting it off. Is it an easy one to get careless with and find oneself stuck repeatedly redosing? most stims can be like this obviously though some are much more prone to causing it then others.
> 
> my brain is also stuck on the letters in the background. Towel? Dowel?
> 
> edit: forgot to quote what I was replying to, meant for @deficiT 4f-mph picture


It isn't too terribly compulsive ime


----------



## SKL




----------



## seedee

SKL said:


>


i got a few yuk yuks out of this hahahahah


----------



## devilsgospel

SKL said:


>



I wanted to laugh, but I vaguely remember you positively so I did not.

But I wanted to.


----------



## emkee_reinvented

MDPV_Psychosis said:


> Noice! Still one I want to try at some point, have been close to purchasing a couple times but keep putting it off. Is it an easy one to get careless with and find oneself stuck repeatedly redosing? most stims can be like this obviously though some are much more prone to causing it then others.
> 
> my brain is also stuck on the letters in the background. Towel? Dowel?
> 
> edit: forgot to quote what I was replying to, meant for @deficiT 4f-mph picture


Power or tower. Its bugging mine too.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Shadow Cat said:


> 30ml vial of 4-Bromo-2,5-dimethoxyamphetamine
> Every 1ml dose is roughly 700ugs of DOB
> 
> Very happy to add this to the collection been trying to get my hands on it for years. Gonna take a single dose of 1ml to test drive the compound in the coming weeks...


I remember that stuff. I think I took like 2.5mg and was tripping for like a solid 24 hours. Fun stuff.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

For you @schizopath , a bunch of 8's and 2's milligrammes









						16186055658594156209326279927027
					

Image 16186055658594156209326279927027 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## LivingOnValium

Not a lot but should get me through today and tomorrow


----------



## LivingOnValium

I'm the middle of the process to accepted to the Suboxone maintenance trietment. Tomorrow i'm seeing a doctor about it so things are going forward and im verry happy. I understand that i'll start with sublingual suboxone and when we've figured out my daily dose which keeps stabile i get to move to buvidal (burpenorphine) injections, which have two different alternative. They are a once a week preparation and once in month preparation. I'have heard plenty posstive things about buvidal. And so happy i have a chance get on it. After that it's good buy to collection your medicine from special dispencery, which is desinged fo that purpose. And oh yeah there's no shitty naloxone at all in that formulation.


----------



## TheFrogEffect

20210420 073958 — Postimages
					






					postimg.cc
				




Two indica carts, a sativa, and a hybrid. Forgot what strains except one of the indica's which is Ice Cream Cake. Happy 4/20!

Then there is roughly 3 points of heroin and the last of my meth which I'm not really sure exactly how much it was. I was super fucked up earlier and ended up loading the rest of the bag into the pipe without even thinking about it, and then proceeded to burn it a little bit like a dumbass.


----------



## devilsgospel

TheFrogEffect said:


> 20210420 073958 — Postimages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> postimg.cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two indica carts, a sativa, and a hybrid. Forgot what strains except one of the indica's which is Ice Cream Cake. Happy 4/20!
> 
> Then there is roughly 3 points of heroin and the last of my meth which I'm not really sure exactly how much it was. I was super fucked up earlier and ended up loading the rest of the bag into the pipe without even thinking about it, and then proceeded to burn it a little bit like a dumbass.



Smoking on a quarter of Ice Cream Cake, shit is very very relaxing and pleasant. Enjoy and happy 4/20.


----------



## TheFrogEffect

devilsgospel said:


> Smoking on a quarter of Ice Cream Cake, shit is very very relaxing and pleasant. Enjoy and happy 4/20.


It's my favorite cart that I've had in a loooong time. It's the one I have on the silver battery in the picture. I'm going to hit up the dispensary soon and see if I can snag a couple more.

Happy 4/20!


----------



## devilsgospel

TheFrogEffect said:


> It's my favorite cart that I've had in a loooong time. It's the one I have on the silver battery in the picture. I'm going to hit up the dispensary soon and see if I can snag a couple more.
> 
> Happy 4/20!



Try and find some flower if you can/are interested. Nice purple flowers.


----------



## TheFrogEffect

devilsgospel said:


> Try and find some flower if you can/are interested. Nice purple flowers.


I do love me some good flower. I'll keep my eye out!


----------



## LivingOnValium

Posted this in the wrong thread first. This is the threaad i was lucking for. That must mean that the 2mg alprazolam i've had is doing a decent job. I try to take only 2mg bupe in a day which i do in a single iv shot in the morning. In the evening when im fiending for more the xannies come in handy and practically kill the bupe cravings. And i am a roided out meathead as well.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

LivingOnValium said:


> Not a lot but should get me through today and tomorrow


Culd possibly get ya thru 3 days, in regards to the subs, on what way u brake em, lik if u take 4mg sublingual, 2mg insufflated does the job better IME


----------



## matt<3ketamine

LivingOnValium said:


> I'm the middle of the process to accepted to the Suboxone maintenance trietment. Tomorrow i'm seeing a doctor about it so things are going forward and im verry happy. I understand that i'll start with sublingual suboxone and when we've figured out my daily dose which keeps stabile i get to move to buvidal (burpenorphine) injections, which have two different alternative. They are a once a week preparation and once in month preparation. I'have heard plenty posstive things about buvidal. And so happy i have a chance get on it. After that it's good buy to collection your medicine from special dispencery, which is desinged fo that purpose. And oh yeah there's no shitty naloxone at all in that formulation.


I got offered it n turned it down, in my mind, I NEED to see me taking the drug (very psychosomatic) to feel like I've had my dose, everyone in my clinic was offered at start of lockdown and the 1 lad I spoke to who took it was trying to get back onto the pills, like I'd give it a go for a month but they made it a complete "it's this or that, no changing" which is kinda fucked up


----------



## deficiT

https uploading com


----------



## deficiT

Whoops, wrong thread, thought this was Pics of your Cash


----------



## schizopath

4 ksalols and 7mg bupre


----------



## deficiT

schizopath said:


> 4 ksalols and 7mg bupre


I would kill for some alprazolam right now


----------



## schizopath

Im only eating half a morning and half at night. Perfect for me. Anything more is too much for me.

Hope you find some benzos.


----------



## headmelt

Atelier3 said:


> Took me waiting 6 hours at 3 different locations but it turned out to be worth it.


do you smoke out of that  ? work alright? Is that a mouth piece (plastic thing on the top ?)


----------



## Jabberwocky

headmelt said:


> do you smoke out of that  ? work alright? Is that a mouth piece (plastic thing on the top ?)


That’s a reagent test: showing positive for amps


----------



## Felonious Monk

Shadow Cat said:


> 30ml vial of 4-Bromo-2,5-dimethoxyamphetamine
> Every 1ml dose is roughly 700ugs of DOB
> 
> Very happy to add this to the collection been trying to get my hands on it for years. Gonna take a single dose of 1ml to test drive the compound in the coming weeks...


That shit will rock your world. Don't redose cause the comeup is like 3 hours to start feeling it, then another 2-3 of coming up, then strap yourself in for like 12-18 of plateau. Forget sleeping the first night. I took like 2.5mg and it was very pleasant though, never scary or overwhelming.


----------



## Joey

Heres my weed stash.


----------



## LivingOnValium

14 ksalols & 16mg bupre


----------



## headmelt

Atelier3 said:


> That’s a reagent test: showing positive for amps


oh  haha all good


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Ordered some Bromazolam to try out and it's out for delivery today so I started getting my volumetric dosing kit out and decided I wanted to share a photo of it as I just added some dmso to the kit. Started adding a few of my chems and other things and it ballooned into this. It's not everything I have but represents an interesting cross sectional snapshot of my drug usage, I suppose. Some of this I willl likely never use (sarms), some I'm just having fun with (stims), one I'm about to start experimenting with for the first time and a bit anxious about it (3-ho-pce) and some I'm struggling to taper off from a multi year long term habit (Tianeptine Free Acid).


----------



## Phoenix_03

I never order drugs off the DNM, but a week from now I will have a sweet stash. I'd post the little bit I have now but I think it will be a much nicer pic when I add the new goodies. Stay Tuned!


----------



## deficiT

Blueberry_87 said:


> I never order drugs off the DNM, but a week from now I will have a sweet stash. I'd post the little bit I have now but I think it will be a much nicer pic when I add the new goodies. Stay Tuned!


Gotta hate that wait tho.


----------



## Phoenix_03

deficiT said:


> Gotta hate that wait tho.


Yeah I'm forcing myself to not obsessively check the tracking status every 10 minutes


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Blueberry_87 said:


> Yeah I'm forcing myself to not obsessively check the tracking status every 10 minutes



You can't it will drive you nuts I generally track a package the initial day it got sent and then the day before it arrives and the morning of. If you go looking at it constantly it's just gonna give you anxiety. Once you have a little collection built you don't even look that often anymore I have like three diff packs coming in the next weeks. I'm having them spaced out tho 4-5 days between them mailing them so it's spread out a bit and not too much stuff in one. Lot of good stuff I will probably post some pics in here


----------



## Max.christie

Can someone tell me how to attach pictures? Just not working


----------



## SAT4N_420

MDPV_Psychosis said:


> Ordered some Bromazolam to try out and it's out for delivery today so I started getting my volumetric dosing kit out and decided I wanted to share a photo of it as I just added some dmso to the kit. Started adding a few of my chems and other things and it ballooned into this. It's not everything I have but represents an interesting cross sectional snapshot of my drug usage, I suppose. Some of this I willl likely never use (sarms), some I'm just having fun with (stims), one I'm about to start experimenting with for the first time and a bit anxious about it (3-ho-pce) and some I'm struggling to taper off from a multi year long term habit (Tianeptine Free Acid).


Dude, I have that same (or very similiar) pipe!


I haven't posted here in a long time so I figured I'd post again. Now that I look carefully through that stash, I rembered I have a bunch of other stuff that I didn't bother to include in my photo like Noopept, Phenylpiracetam, Phenibut, RAD 140, NSI 189, etc

All I have right now in this photo is:
250g of Kratom
Delta-8-THC Brownies
1g of BTH (Can you tell I forgot I had it in my wallet and ended up sitting on it?)


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Just added these precious sacraments recently


----------



## devilsgospel

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Just added these precious sacraments recently



Pls tell how you like the PCE and ESPECIALLY whatever that 3D-MXE is


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

devilsgospel said:


> Pls tell how you like the PCE and ESPECIALLY whatever that 3D-MXE is


Well I've taken 3-MeO-PCE many times and it's lovely and im actually on some now as we speak and peaking while eating my lunch on a break at work. The 3D-MXE is fantastic as you would imagine and is probably one of my favorite drugs I ever had in my life. It allowed my to have a breakthrough combined with DPT that was nothing short of mystical, just another tool in carry along bag of a wizard. A man seeking visions and painting trails with chemicals made up of magic, some might call it "fairy dust". 

We are just all a bunch of Wizards


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Just stocked up on some stuff


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

100mg Bromazolam dissolved in 50ml dmso. It's been since transferred to a bottle, labeled and then locked up so I don't go dosing it daily, currently committed to at least two weeks before I use again. But thought someone might appreciate the porn.


----------



## Xorkoth

How did it dissolve in the DMSO?  Was it difficult to get into solution?



Max.christie said:


> Can someone tell me how to attach pictures? Just not working



You have to host them on a third party site, I use imgur, some people use imgbb.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Xorkoth said:


> How did it dissolve in the DMSO? Was it difficult to get into solution?



I've tried it both ways - first in PG and then in DMSO - both at 2mg/ml. The PG one was a stubborn fucker and it took heat and a lot of time and shaking to get it to fully dissolve. I think if I had heated it really hot (like in a bath where the water is at or near boiling temp) it would probably have gone quicker but I was worried about glass shattering and/or plastic warping so I didn't get the temp too high. But a lot of those Bromazolam particles were just stubborn as hell but everything did eventually dissolve away just took a couple hours.

The dmso one was, by far, easier. I just ran hot water from the sink over it a for a few minutes (this sink water gets hot but not so hot you cannot stand to keep your hand in there. I don't know the actual temp but it was definitely cooler then the temp I used for the pg) and then shook it for like 20 seconds. I only had to repeat this process two more times (both heat and shake) before it all dissolved, so start to finish was like 10 minutes or so. So much easier and quicker.


----------



## negrogesic

Why dmso?

Also when did 3D-MXE come around? I'm not a dissociative user but that seems interesting.


----------



## devilsgospel

negrogesic said:


> Why dmso?
> 
> Also when did 3D-MXE come around? I'm not a dissociative user but that seems interesting.



It's the name right? I am a disso head and it also interested me.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

negrogesic said:


> Why dmso?



A couple months ago I put together a volumetric dosing kit: graduated cylinders, bottles, various sized oral syringes, pg, Peg-400, ethanol and dmso. Just wanted a kit handy that could handle most chems I'd come across. There are occasional things were dmso is the only reasonable option (like some sarms I think? Cant think of any examples atm but I know there are some) and I found some pretty easily on Amazon with next day prime shipping, so I figured 'why not'

Tried Bromazolam in PG and it worked but was annoyingly stubborn about dissolving. Checked online and some people had suggested that dmso would work better. Tried it and sure enough it does work better. Only downside I've noticed so far is that ml per ml dmso was more expensive for me to obtain.


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

negrogesic said:


> Why dmso?
> 
> Also when did 3D-MXE come around? I'm not a dissociative user but that seems interesting.


I believe it's DMXE


----------



## devilsgospel

Buzz Lightbeer said:


> I believe it's DMXE



RIP


----------



## SteeleyJ

My paranoia won't let me.


----------



## Xorkoth

negrogesic said:


> Why dmso?
> 
> Also when did 3D-MXE come around? I'm not a dissociative user but that seems interesting.



3D-MXE is DMXE.  For some reason some vendors have taken to calling it 3D-MXE instead of DMXE.  It's desoxymethoxetamine, ie, MXE with a methyl in place of the methoxy (the oxygen is removed).


----------



## Broken_Soul

To say I woke up with £20 to my name until wed, any one have a guess what is what? 
I'll say the herb in the foil has been ground all ready it is pineapple chunk it's not spice even when ground you can't tell them apart, until you smell the bud
Somehow I've still got £11 and with no crimes or illegal activities. 
I've already smoked half a gram on foil it ran over 3 foil sheets before frazzrlimg. Oh yeah I was also given with my cup of tea, 600mg peegab and 20 mg diazepam.. I'm so high right now. Me and the gf have split up, I thought today would be a bad day. Thank god for loyal friend. 

I do hope this upload works....


----------



## Broken_Soul

Double post fs


----------



## schizopath

Broken_Soul said:


> Double post fs


You know you can delete your posts?

Also nice h you got my dude


----------



## Broken_Soul

schizopath said:


> You know you can delete your posts?
> 
> Also nice h you got my dude


I didn't know mate no. I do now though thanks 

Yeah I've still got the H rocks it's quite a abit more potent than the darker fluffy powdered H#3 
I will be smoking the H rocks after the crack I've just had dropped 
I imagine it's not been cut as much as the other?


----------



## D's

MDPV_Psychosis said:


> Ordered some Bromazolam to try out and it's out for delivery today so I started getting my volumetric dosing kit out and decided I wanted to share a photo of it as I just added some dmso to the kit. Started adding a few of my chems and other things and it ballooned into this. It's not everything I have but represents an interesting cross sectional snapshot of my drug usage, I suppose. Some of this I willl likely never use (sarms), some I'm just having fun with (stims), one I'm about to start experimenting with for the first time and a bit anxious about it (3-ho-pce) and some I'm struggling to taper off from a multi year long term habit (Tianeptine Free Acid).


I like the size of those boofin rigs you got there, I'd say you must be a pro at it like no pinch what so ever.


----------



## axe battler

Broken_Soul said:


> To say I woke up with £20 to my name until wed, any one have a guess what is what?
> I'll say the herb in the foil has been ground all ready it is pineapple chunk it's not spice even when ground you can't tell them apart, until you smell the bud
> Somehow I've still got £11 and with no crimes or illegal activities.
> I've already smoked half a gram on foil it ran over 3 foil sheets before frazzrlimg. Oh yeah I was also given with my cup of tea, 600mg peegab and 20 mg diazepam.. I'm so high right now. Me and the gf have split up, I thought today would be a bad day. Thank god for loyal friend.
> 
> I do hope this upload works....


Ooh what do you have there? Is that white stuff crack?


----------



## Broken_Soul

axe battler said:


> Ooh what do you have there? Is that white stuff crack?


Abit of everything mate 
Weed, 2 types of H, and two types of crack both high quality bell ringing rock. I've just got back from getting the same again. All I can hear is ringing  makes a change from the crack made with sub par coke!!


----------



## axe battler

Get in! Lucky bastard


----------



## axe battler

16223175029871218455318415250564 — Postimages
					






					postimg.cc


----------



## SAT4N_420

Last bit of BTH that I have.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Buzz Lightbeer said:


> I believe it's DMXE


fucking uk with their shitty fuckin NPS bill, I WANNA TRY THIS FUCK SAKE


----------



## simstim

Cosmic Charlie said:


> I couldn't get any on th streets since those grenades back in the summer and like Simpsons ones I was getting also. When I get them in the hood its super cheap from these guys believe it or not all the Heroin/Crack dealing gang bangers eat these things like skittles. Smoking Weed, Angel Dust and Ecstacy are the drugs that bloods are "allowed" to use. And they have no clue about harm reduction and eat them like numerous times a week and fry themselves. Met so many dudes that are straight up e-tarded and its sad. When the abuse bites back and God forbid the junky tries to warn them.
> 
> Dudes be getting into shootouts with dilated pupils do you y'all see the contradiction here. But yeah man thats where I get my rolls im sure people in my area get "molly" from DNM or peeps but I have a hand in the pressy world and I only dabble so it works for me. Gonna save what I have for my celebration next month. I would say that its in-between magic and meh, deff worth 8 bucks if you double drop and if you mix it with a Tryptamine or Phenethylamine your golden and it fleshed  it out. I like the stuff but its deff not the same as it was back let's say 10 years ago consistently. Like the G-Lady days and Sunflowers...Pink Stars  and Blue Dolphins...I've eaten so much MDMA/MDA in my day it would blow your mind. So all in all these are decent and enjoyable for sure, bit deff lacking a little something I can't put my finger on and im pretty sure its not me cuz I can roll off 6-APB and aMT just fine as well as other empathogens...


I found this out too! Last year I got on section 8 and moved into the hood. Man was I surprised to encounter hood types using meth and MDMA like it's going out of style. Like @Xorkoth I remember paying $20-25 a pill almost twenty years ago.  Now I'm getting 10 for $50 and the only two tests of this press on drugsdata showing 180mg pills. 

I used to pay$50 for a quarter gram of meth too and now if you have the hookup a gram costs $10. The crack heads around here are starting to wise up on meth. I remember trying to explain how much more economical meth was to a crackhead 15 years ago. MDPV really fucked my shit up years ago,  but I can't imagine how stupid my shit would have been If I was getting  $10/g meth when I was using it. I did 150mg meth today,  first time in like a year.  Paid too much for it on the street....


----------



## tweakerguy




----------



## fdup

QTpi said:


> I love meth, porn:
> 
> ~.7 gs


nice


----------



## SAT4N_420

Speaking of meth, the guy I buy BTH from recently started selling meth too and he offered me a discount so I said why not, so now I have 2g of meth and 1g of BTH.


----------



## Bare_head

i guess one comes in handy for the comedown


----------



## SAT4N_420

Bare_head said:


> i guess one comes in handy for the comedown


It sure does, I don't usually do meth without something for the comedown.


----------



## tweakerguy

fdup said:


> nice


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shame I’m not really into the amps anymore with this lot lying around.


----------



## Bettyfknwhite

Clearly I'm retarded and cabn6 figure out how to post a GD pic


----------



## Psychoanalysis1

I don't do meth too often anymore but I got some yesterday and this how many lines i got for $10


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Bettyfknwhite said:


> Clearly I'm retarded and cabn6 figure out how to post a GD pic


upload a pic to imgbb.com, copy the link, hit post and click the image icon at the top of the text input and paste the .jpg link in there


----------



## Psychoanalysis1

Snafu of the Forest said:


> upload a pic to imgbb.com, copy the link, hit post and click the image icon at the top of the text input and paste the .jpg link in there


It's not working for me either. There's several links for the pic I uploaded to imgbb, which one do I use?


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Psychoanalysis1 said:


> It's not working for me either. There's several links for the pic I uploaded to imgbb, which one do I use?


click the HTML link, it will be a long string of characters

find the part where it says <img src="***************************.jpg">

and then ONLY copy the http://www.imgbb.com/blahblah/imagename.jpg - then paste that in the image insert part of BL (image icon)


----------



## Psychoanalysis1

Thanks I got it! Check it out 


Snafu of the Forest said:


> click the HTML link, it will be a long string of characters
> 
> find the part where it says <img src="***************************.jpg">
> 
> and then ONLY copy the http://www.imgbb.com/blahblah/imagename.jpg - then paste that in the image insert part of BL (image icon)


----------



## matt<3ketamine

new addition to the stash! lovely wee things, never had this brand before but are full of nitrazepam taste and was clean out of it after 2, gotta love em








						IMG-20210630-225820
					

Image IMG-20210630-225820 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						IMG-20210630-225758
					

Image IMG-20210630-225758 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## jhjhsdi

Got gifted this as a free sample earlier. 
Seems pretty nice, cleqn high ao far...


----------



## jhjhsdi




----------



## matt<3ketamine

jhjhsdi said:


>


is that the shardy or grainy/salt like looking ket? cant tell from the pic


----------



## jhjhsdi

matt<3ketamine said:


> is that the shardy or grainy/salt like looking ket? cant tell from the pic


Its the fine grain bro 'fine Asian' as we used to know it back in day, these days the kids are calling it 'small ball' or 'ball'... Lol. 
I've only had shard once in the last few months and it was nowhere near as strong as if you get the fine stuff from high up in the chain! 
I love this stuff, it gives the best rush when IVd and also the strongest minty taste in your throat  
Damn i just got triggered by my own photo lol, its been 2 or 3 days and i wont be scoring for another 9 days now. My veins *really* need time to heal anyway


----------



## jhjhsdi

Nightcap flex (zopiclone and diaz plus hash and a beer) plus tomorrows tram.
 Nothing special but better than nothing hey


----------



## matt<3ketamine

jhjhsdi said:


> Its the fine grain bro 'fine Asian' as we used to know it back in day, these days the kids are calling it 'small ball' or 'ball'... Lol.
> I've only had shard once in the last few months and it was nowhere near as strong as if you get the fine stuff from high up in the chain!
> I love this stuff, it gives the best rush when IVd and also the strongest minty taste in your throat
> Damn i just got triggered by my own photo lol, its been 2 or 3 days and i wont be scoring for another 9 days now. My veins *really* need time to heal anyway


haha 'small ball', im a child fs that got a giggle
fuck serious im the opposite, ive had some amazing shard the past while, some crystals being as big as rice but thinner, and nothing but shard, no powdered, and at the weekend there i seen some terrible 'microgranular' ket these lads had at a festival, one said hed done half his gram and felt very little, he offered me a bit but fuck that if its that bad of quality


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Purple - my benzo collections (diazepam, alprazolam/xnx and nitrazepam)
Yellow - jungle juice THC syrup (1g RSO per 100ml)
Lime - my hash collection (4 types, gold, Heisenberg, horse and Kara bars)
Blue - an incredible piece of Indian hash
Pink - 8mg and 2mg subutex
Red - 500mg soma/carisoprodol, 100mg sildamax Viagra  and 10mg zolpidem
Also 2 new pipes, one purple and black silicon so it can't be smash, and a stealth 'flashlight' that transforms into one.








						IMG-20210720-104531
					

Image IMG-20210720-104531 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## jhjhsdi

@matt<3ketamine nice... No k!?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

jhjhsdi said:


> @matt<3ketamine nice... No k!?


not yet, waiting until the good quality stuff is back which im told is very soon  haven't had any in about just under a month or so, so hopefully my tolerance is down a bit.
but year man, them lads at the festival with that 'micro-granular/tiny ball' looking stuff, they all said it was shite, must be different stuff your getting then man cuz they were quite annoyed about the quality, gave them sum advice and not to go back to their dealer and complain that it wasn't ket, because 1/2g with no tolerance of any k would have you holing, even like 40% (200mg) if it was cut that bad would still have you feeling something


----------



## jhjhsdi

matt<3ketamine said:


> not yet, waiting until the good quality stuff is back which im told is very soon  haven't had any in about just under a month or so, so hopefully my tolerance is down a bit.
> but year man, them lads at the festival with that 'micro-granular/tiny ball' looking stuff, they all said it was shite, must be different stuff your getting then man cuz they were quite annoyed about the quality, gave them sum advice and not to go back to their dealer and complain that it wasn't ket, because 1/2g with no tolerance of any k would have you holing, even like 40% (200mg) if it was cut that bad would still have you feeling something


I have known of granular stuff in the past that was heavily cut with *not spreading evil tactics* looks identical, doesn't smell and even cooks up, and costs less than 20 quid in holland and barret for like 500g.
Could have been the case. 
I'm surprised you haven't seen it up your way for a bit there seems to be tons of it down here, aparantly pretty good prices on Ls too I'm tempted to invest in one for persy soon tbh. 
I bet your bladder is thanking you for the break haha


----------



## jhjhsdi




----------



## VerbalTruist

@jhjhsdi You could put it all into one picture...


----------



## jhjhsdi

VerbalTruist said:


> @jhjhsdi You could put it all into one picture...


What do you mean?


----------



## VerbalTruist

That you posted all of those photos fairly recently (today) and your stash would look, um, more impressive if it was all in one pic. That's all. @Xorkoth put us all to shame with his stash pic a while back. That shit made me salivate.


----------



## jhjhsdi

VerbalTruist said:


> That you posted all of those photos fairly recently (today) and your stash would look, um, more impressive if it was all in one pic. That's all. @Xorkoth put us all to shame with his stash pic a while back. That shit made me salivate.


That would have been impossible. All those photos were a 1 day 'stash' im a fast consumer pal. Not really a stasher, i cant do it. Maybe you could make a seperate threads 'pics of what drugs you're doing today' ? 

Yea xorks stash is proper droolworthy


----------



## VerbalTruist

I could, so could you.


----------



## jhjhsdi

VerbalTruist said:


> I could, so could you.


I dont wana


----------



## ions




----------



## Coffeeshroom

My current stash, fell of the railings this weekend a bit and cause some unnecessary mayhem but stocked up on some stuff and this is my current stash

Alzam 1mg x30's  ( new bottle plus another bottle waiting)
Pax 10mg x 30's (Diazepam and another box of 30's waiting )
Bromazepam 6mg x 10's ( all they had and still waiting on another 2 strips of 10's )
gabapentin 400mg x 4 (left over stock and they had no new stock, so still waiting on that)
Subutex 2mg x 39 (still have another 4 boxes of 7's waiting for me)
Tramadol 50mg x10's ( just left over stock)

Then there is still at least over a kg's of Weed of various strains too but did'nt take pics there.


----------



## Jabberwocky

My newly organised METH-free stash box. I need some more vials for stuff OTW. 

Top row: various ketamine  and MDMA samples plus some DMT I don’t like but can’t throw out.

Bottom row: possibly lifetime supply of various LSD blotters (at least enough until xmas anyway).


----------



## Xorkoth

What's the one on the top right with green pieces?


----------



## LivingOnValium

Maybe i should consider changing my name to LivingOnXanax?


----------



## jhjhsdi

Perforated said:


>


Nice. Man im jealous, I wish i could 'stash' ketamine. 
I literally can't fall asleep around it even if im sleep deprived I will just keep doing it


----------



## Jabberwocky

jhjhsdi said:


> Nice. Man im jealous, I wish i could 'stash' ketamine.
> I literally can't fall asleep around it even if im sleep deprived I will just keep doing it


Yeah. i've only been mad about ketamine for a bit over a month after someone gave me 4 grams for free. It really helped me quit meth but I went from needing 100 mg snorted to needing 300 mg IM to get a really good hole pretty quickly. I've had some fucking unbelievable nights on it with the most incredible visions but I'm about ready for a break. I have about a gram left but  I"m trying hard not to order any more. I'm going to try smoking DMT instead and see if that helps.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Perforated said:


> Yeah. i've only been mad about ketamine for a bit over a month after someone gave me 4 grams for free. It really helped me quit meth but I went from needing 100 mg snorted to needing 300 mg IM to get a really good hole pretty quickly. I've had some fucking unbelievable nights on it with the most incredible visions but I'm about ready for a break. I have about a gram left but  I"m trying hard not to order any more. I'm going to try smoking DMT instead and see if that helps.


Tolerance to k sure is a cunt, guess you can see how i eventually ended up being able to do so much lol

Go steady pal. Once that magic disappears its gone for good! Then the side effects pile in


----------



## Opal35

Blueberry_87 said:


> I never order drugs off the DNM, but a week from now I will have a sweet stash. I'd post the little bit I have now but I think it will be a much nicer pic when I add the new goodies. Stay Tuned!


What's the DNM please?


----------



## Xorkoth

He means the dark net.  We don't talk about that here except to mention it exists.  We don't talk about how to source drugs.


----------



## V00n

jhjhsdi said:


> Nice. Man im jealous, I wish i could 'stash' ketamine.
> I literally can't fall asleep around it even if im sleep deprived I will just keep doing it


 About 4 years ago when I was doing about 1-2g a day, I'd have a 100-150mg line first thing in the morning, used to get me out of bed, all bright and shiny.

Then go to work :-D

Now, I live somewhere I just can't find any-- probably a good thing, but my brain doesn't think like that. Really miss it.


----------



## jhjhsdi

V00n said:


> probably a good thing, but my brain doesn't think like that.


Aye, i know that feeling all too well, lol.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

this shit is so fuckin on point imo/e
gotta put it away for a while, sadly 
only thing i have to brag about.... 




Bromazolam maybe the equivalent of 30+ 2mg xannies


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

TheFrogEffect said:


> 20210420 073958 — Postimages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> postimg.cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two indica carts, a sativa, and a hybrid. Forgot what strains except one of the indica's which is Ice Cream Cake. Happy 4/20!
> 
> Then there is roughly 3 points of heroin and the last of my meth which I'm not really sure exactly how much it was. I was super fucked up earlier and ended up loading the rest of the bag into the pipe without even thinking about it, and then proceeded to burn it a little bit like a dumbass.


Been a while, but I just got an oz of Ice Cream Cake...and smoked in a pipe, it really tastes like some fresh frosting, at least the first few times before you get used to it.

Best weed for my needs, made me reduce benzos significantly, all of August I was annoyed by the Ghost Train Haze I had, 60-70% sativa is too much. 70-30 indica/sativa is perfect for my needs, haven't gotten weed like this since Pre-98 Bubba Kush and it's a lot prettier. I can finally chill, exercise lightly (mostly cardio) and have more of an appetite as opposed as to when I don't have that strain or something similar at least and not have to use benzos to kick the high down a notch. Easy to dose, the equivalent of about 2 hot knife hits in a bowl is enough to make my whole mornings much more productive and stress free and be able not to mess up my benzo script. It's exactly what I look for with weed, back before it was legalized, we never knew what we had, except when it M39 which not many people are able to grow well, but we would recognize it when it was,most of the time, so many over-sativas highs could've been avoided


----------



## ions

from rainforest cannabis


----------



## TheFrogEffect

So the meth WAS all just straight crystal when I picked it up. But, like a dumbass, I put it into my wallet for transport. Should have just stuck it in my coat pocket. SMH
Smokes good though. Feeling really good right now. Not going to redose because I don't wanna be up all night due to work tomorrow, but after work tomorrow I'll give it another spin.


----------



## Mr.feelgood

Nice try *pocket sand*


----------



## emkee_reinvented

jhjhsdi said:


> Nightcap flex (zopiclone and diaz plus hash and a beer) plus tomorrows tram.
> Nothing special but better than nothing hey


Good you mentioned the Hash, 

would have sworn someone shitted on that chair.


----------



## Mr.feelgood

dus_aster said:


> I HATE
> NOT HAVING
> ANY DRUGS
> SO HERE YOU GO
> DESICCANTS AND RIMFIRE ROUNDS IN A DRUG BAG
> UGH
> Half of what you need to do brown-brown, and smokeless powder acts as a vasodilator, which means it sort of kind of almost is a drug
> (sorry, I'm sober this week but want to contribute lol)


Regardless be safe. Both of those things might catch you a lil charge. 

But 9mm?


----------



## Mr.feelgood

dus_aster said:


> In hindsight that post of mine could be construed as somewhat concerning/unhinged, oops
> **And to be clear, never should anyone ever snort or otherwise inject smokeless gunpowder! Or any gunpowder, for that matter. Pretty sure the warlord who popularized "brown-brown" in the media was the same guy who has since died from _snorting diamonds_.
> 
> Not 9mm, though I can see whatcha mean, because of the poor lighting and lack of scale- it's .22LR, 40gr LRN.


Yeah its just that if the law sees that in a bag, they're gonna think whatever they want. But oh. I remember taking out groundhogs with a bolt action 22 when I was a kid. They'll kill a crop quick lol


----------



## schizopath

Dat bupre, gaba and some army tags


----------



## AutoTripper

Just some stuff. It's a joke because, I mean it's well stored, never seems to lose half a ug, it's s within few footsteps, I never think about it being there like salivating.

It's more when I do think oh I don't have to go to far.


----------



## AutoTripper

Now, somewhere, in an undisclosed location, lies in both concealement and sight, secreted away for a rainy day or an apocalypse.

So Swi...lol, I mean my Gerbil..okay I know the guy directly that's all I'm saying. 
I just appreciated the sight.


----------



## schizopath

Dem 11 flualp ksalols + 8mg bupre cause we just injected 4mg cause FUCK WITHDRAWALS!


----------



## porkstock

Micro-centrifuge tubes with measured doses of 4-aco-dmt and N,N-dmt on the left, 2C-B, -E and -P on the right.
[url=https://postimg.cc/Kkb20xnw]
	
[/URL]

Clearly I don’t know the best way to post images


----------



## porkstock

3 red star microdots, acquired before 2012?, supposedly 150 ug
Some of, if not The strongest stuff I’ve had


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Zopiclone bandit

IMG-7627
					

Image IMG-7627 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

BasedGod said:


>


What's Norspan?


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

@BasedGod 

Just Google checked them, you Lot in Sweden, Norway & Finland sure have weird subby medicine I know that much.  My ex was on those patches but I never knew the name of them etc.

How come you on those?  You end up with a heroin or Fent habit & trying to get clean?


----------



## Nas47

BasedGod said:


>


Dont throw that patch if you have intend to use it transdermal.Theres a lot material inside even after 3 or 7 days on the skin


----------



## schizopath

I guess some get it for back pain or something. Og tex is way better to shoot though.


----------



## Nas47

Yes for chronic pain exactly


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

BasedGod said:


> I guess some get it for back pain or something. Og tex is way better to shoot though.


Please watch what you are doing & getting into.  I'd never tell someone else what to do with their own body BUT nobody goes out of their way to overdose or cause themselves permanent damage.


----------



## deficiT

My little baby stash is growing once more, maybe sometime soon it'll be back to it's former glory









2gs of MDMA, 500mgs of 6apb, <gram of DMT, <15 or so 3mg alp/flualp bars, and my lonely hit of 200microgram Lsd.


----------



## Xorkoth

nice 

I may be getting a sampling of some very rare gems in the relatively near future, to add to the stash and also to the trip report literature


----------



## deficiT

Xorkoth said:


> nice
> 
> I may be getting a sampling of some very rare gems in the relatively near future, to add to the stash and also to the trip report literature


Ahhh very cool very cool, anything I may have heard of or are they extra hipster rare?


----------



## Nas47

deficiT said:


> My little baby stash is growing once more, maybe sometime soon it'll be back to it's former glory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2gs of MDMA, 500mgs of 6apb, <gram of DMT, <15 or so 3mg alp/flualp bars, and my lonely hit of 200microgram Lsd.


Impressive collection.Never had than frozen mushrooms.But they are nice.Many of you are true psychonauts,besides the work and activities they do


----------



## jhjhsdi

porkstock said:


> Micro-centrifuge tubes with measured doses of 4-aco-dmt and N,N-dmt on the left, 2C-B, -E and -P on the right.
> [url=https://postimg.cc/Kkb20xnw]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Clearly I don’t know the best way to post images


Cool. The first time i was ever blessed with some DMT it was given to me in one of those ♥ brings back good memories


----------



## deficiT

Nas47 said:


> Impressive collection.Never had than frozen mushrooms.But they are nice.Many of you are true psychonauts,besides the work and activities they do


Hmmmm, not sure what you mean by frozen mushrooms? DMT is a tryptamine but it is a different substance entirely than psilocybin mushrooms.


----------



## Nas47

For sure.Never tried DMT.


----------



## deficiT

Nas47 said:


> For sure.Never tried DMT.


I think everyone should at least once in their life. Will blow your mind, literally.


----------



## Nas47

I wish i could my friend


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Nas47 said:


> I wish i could my friend


what's stopping you? Where do you live?

there are many genus of DMT containing plants that grow naturally world wide

importing mimosa hostilis isn't illegal in many countries


----------



## Nas47

Everything that contains Dmt is illegal here-acacia Mimosa Hostilis,Dyploptera cabrerana....etc.Only available is Phallaris Arundiceata if you look enough harder at the plants surround you.Have not such skills,nor patience to extract this from this grass


----------



## Xorkoth

deficiT said:


> Ahhh very cool very cool, anything I may have heard of or are they extra hipster rare?



Probably heard of,  but never encountered almost for sure.  PIHKAL stuff and some virtually unheard of dissos


----------



## TripSitterNZ

Nas47 said:


> Everything that contains Dmt is illegal here-acacia Mimosa Hostilis,Dyploptera cabrerana....etc.Only available is Phallaris Arundiceata if you look enough harder at the plants surround you.Have not such skills,nor patience to extract this from this grass


i assume your from nz aswell?, Well DMT is very rare its out there costs a fucking shit load but there are folks who do get bark in or if you look hard enough there are acacia trees in the wild around auckland and wellignton that contain DMT


----------



## jhjhsdi

Xorkoth said:


> virtually unheard of dissos


Oi oi


----------



## izo

10a793c0-bfba-4949-aed2-0c9bd7209d85
					

Image 10a793c0-bfba-4949-aed2-0c9bd7209d85 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




restocked after a long time of not having any stash.


----------



## D's

I don't even do much, just if I am having a bad day I guess.


----------



## SadBoy2k

D's said:


> I don't even do much, just if I am having a bad day I guess.


Damn !! You're loaded up my guy


----------



## Robi

SadBoy2k said:


> Damn !! You're loaded up my guy


no chit sadboy!!! and thanks for the chat , infomative funny and respectful, glad to have you here


----------



## Robi

dont know how load pics yet, prolly get my 4 yr old  gkid to do it but  ummmmm maybe not


----------



## D's

Robi said:


> dont know how load pics yet, prolly get my 4 yr old  gkid to do it but  ummmmm maybe not


Are u on mobile?


----------



## Robi

D's said:


> Are u on mobile?


lap top , but have mobile


----------



## D's

What I do is this,
( Change the 0 in the 'c0m to com) https://imgur.c0m/upload
Should look like https://imgur.com/upload
Go to:



			https://imgur.c0m/upload
		


Tap 'view in desktop mode'
Bookmark page

Create an account and make sure your signed in.

Now, go back to: https://imgur.c0m/upload

Browse for the photo, give it a few seconds. It should upload it.

Then tap and hold the pic of your drug stash and tap view in new tab.
.now go to the address bar up top, and it should end in .jsp or .png

Highlight and copy the link.

Come back here,
Click the photo button in the tool bar above the post window here.

Paste the link there, and click insert.

Now click preview, (button in reply tool bar to see if you did it right, and if you did it right then you should see your uploaded picture.

Now click post reply.


----------



## Robi

D's said:


> What I do is this,
> ( Change the 0 in the 'c0m to com) https://imgur.c0m/upload
> Should look like this : https://imgur.com/upload
> Go to:
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.c0m/upload
> 
> 
> 
> Tap 'view in desktop mode'
> Bookmark page
> 
> Create an account and make sure your signed in.
> 
> Now, go back to: https://imgur.c0m/upload
> 
> Browse for the photo, give it a few seconds. It should upload it.
> 
> Then tap and hold the pic of your drug stash and tap view in new tab.
> .now go to the address bar up top, and it should end in .jsp or .png
> 
> Highlight and copy the link.
> 
> Come back here,
> Click the photo button in the tool bar above the post window here.
> 
> Paste the link there, and click insert.
> 
> Now click preview, (button in reply tool bar to see if you did it right, and if you did it right then you should see your uploaded picture.
> 
> Now click post reply.


thank you for your time and energy, ill do my best, you dah best!!


----------



## D's

Robi said:


> lap top , but have mobile


It's easier on laptop. Just have to open picture in new tab after uploading it, and just make sure it ends in jpg or png. Then everything else is the same in my last post. Good luck!


----------



## JTemperance

LivingOnValium said:


> Not a lot but should get me through today and tomorrow


I noticed your Subutex is labeled in French... Are they still being smuggled into Finland from France like in the _Reindeerspotting_ days?

It seems like it would be a pretty decentralized kind of operation: getting in touch with dozens or hundreds of French maintenance patients, buying up their extra take-home doses every week/month, and then smuggling them across Europe.

I heard that Subutex is also the big street opiate on the street in Tbilisi, Georgia... or at least it was a decade ago. I don't know if their supply comes from France or elsewhere, though.

EDIT: Interesting -- apparently, in Georgia it was popular to inject buprenorphine with "Suprostin" (chloropyramine), an antihistamine I think is mainly common in the Russosphere.


----------



## LivingOnValium

JTemperance said:


> I noticed your Subutex is labeled in French... Are they still being smuggled into Finland from France like in the _Reindeerspotting_ days?
> 
> It seems like it would be a pretty decentralized kind of operation: getting in touch with dozens or hundreds of French maintenance patients, buying up their extra take-home doses every week/month, and then smuggling them across Europe.
> 
> I heard that Subutex is also the big street opiate on the street in Tbilisi, Georgia... or at least it was a decade ago. I don't know if their supply comes from France or elsewhere, though.
> 
> EDIT: Interesting -- apparently, in Georgia it was popular to inject buprenorphine with "Suprostin" (chloropyramine), an antihistamine I think is mainly common in the Russosphere.


Yes , they've been like that for at least 10 eyars now. At ome point (for ashort break) we had stuff comingin from spain. That didn't last lonh th rhough so the french pills took over again.

I've IV'ed subutex with hydoxyzine. A horrible efperience, 25mg stingd in your veins and was painfull. %0mg burned up like motherfucker and i had tough it out to mske it throught the hot. The effects were veyr mild. definsteky not woth it.


----------



## ions




----------



## JTemperance

LivingOnValium said:


> I've IV'ed subutex with hydoxyzine. A horrible efperience, 25mg stingd in your veins and was painfull. %0mg burned up like motherfucker and i had tough it out to mske it throught the hot. The effects were veyr mild. definsteky not woth it.


I guess they used to be able to get ampoules of injectable Suprastin back in the mid-2000s, like the people in India/Pakistan/Nepal who inject a couple ml's of Avil (pheniramine) from a vial along with their 0.6mg ampoule of buprenorphine...

I remember JasonCrest (and perhaps some other posters of long ago) laying out the antihistamines that had a rush with bupe -- IIRC, alimemazine was ranked pretty highly, as was promethazine... I believe diphenhydramine was also ranked well, but not doxylamine; as was pheniramine, but not chlorphenamine...


----------



## schizopath

27 1mg ksalol
5 2mg klonopin
4mg bupre


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## schizopath

Missing 2.4mg bupre that Im just bout to inject


----------



## ions

Terrible tantrums


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

D's said:


> What I do is this,
> ( Change the 0 in the 'c0m to com) https://imgur.c0m/upload
> Should look like https://imgur.com/upload
> Go to:
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.c0m/upload
> 
> 
> 
> Tap 'view in desktop mode'
> Bookmark page
> 
> Create an account and make sure your signed in.
> 
> Now, go back to: https://imgur.c0m/upload
> 
> Browse for the photo, give it a few seconds. It should upload it.
> 
> Then tap and hold the pic of your drug stash and tap view in new tab.
> .now go to the address bar up top, and it should end in .jsp or .png
> 
> Highlight and copy the link.
> 
> Come back here,
> Click the photo button in the tool bar above the post window here.
> 
> Paste the link there, and click insert.
> 
> Now click preview, (button in reply tool bar to see if you did it right, and if you did it right then you should see your uploaded picture.
> 
> Now click post reply.


Can you make this sound any more bloody complicated.
What happened to attachments.


----------



## Xorkoth

We enabled attachments for a while, but the database size was growing exponentially faster and it was going to quickly lead to prohibitive hosting costs.  So we turned it back off.

it's actually super easy once you do it once or twice.  Takes me like 10 seconds to host and post a picture.


----------



## Bagseed

Xorkoth said:


> We enabled attachments for a while, but the database size was growing exponentially faster and it was going to quickly lead to prohibitive hosting costs.  So we turned it back off.
> 
> it's actually super easy once you do it once or twice.  Takes me like 10 seconds to host and post a picture.


kids these days are way too spoiled posting unlimited selfies to social media imho

back in the days everyone knew how to [/img]


----------



## albatross

BasedGod said:


> Missing 2.4mg bupre that Im just bout to inject


God I wish it were easier to get good snus in the States.  Pretty much just General portions.  They aren't bad but to acquire anything else means having to make a big online order with insane shipping costs.


----------



## axe battler

LivingOnValium said:


>


How are you taking the midazolam?


----------



## LivingOnValium

axe battler said:


> How are you taking the midazolam?








I take 1 of each of these tablets (Flormidal 15mg /midazolam + sirdalud 2mg /tizanidine) and dissolve them in about 2ml* water (we use mainly 2ml rigs with changeable needle here in Finland).  Then the solution is drawn into a syringe through a filter and injected IV. Usually people also add a bit of Subutex (buprenorphine) in to this combination but since I'm on buprenorphine maintenance for me it would be pointless.

* For the 'muricans: 2ml = 2cc


----------



## axe battler

I thought you'd be IVing them. I hear it's the only benzo worth shooting provided you can filter them properly or get IV solution. Not just cos they're water soluble either.
Years ago I tried snorting the soln. and it was rather nice actually.


----------



## ions

swag


----------



## nznity

LivingOnValium said:


> Yes , they've been like that for at least 10 eyars now. At ome point (for ashort break) we had stuff comingin from spain. That didn't last lonh th rhough so the french pills took over again.
> 
> I've IV'ed subutex with hydoxyzine. A horrible efperience, 25mg stingd in your veins and was painfull. %0mg burned up like motherfucker and i had tough it out to mske it throught the hot. The effects were veyr mild. definsteky not woth it.


U mean more like 20 years...reindeerspotting was shot in 2001-2002 and the subutex was already coming from france in those days.


----------



## nznity

axe battler said:


> I thought you'd be IVing them. I hear it's the only benzo worth shooting provided you can filter them properly or get IV solution. Not just cos they're water soluble either.
> Years ago I tried snorting the soln. and it was rather nice actually.


I used to get midazolam vials >.< it has a cool rush but that's it. It fades away real Quick...tbh not worth filtring pills and wrecking ur veins for an underwhelming high. Midazolam lasts as long as fent iv. Same shit.


----------



## nznity

LivingOnValium said:


> I take 1 of each of these tablets (Flormidal 15mg /midazolam + sirdalud 2mg /tizanidine) and dissolve them in about 2ml* water (we use mainly 2ml rigs with changeable needle here in Finland).  Then the solution is drawn into a syringe through a filter and injected IV. Usually people also add a bit of Subutex (buprenorphine) in to this combination but since I'm on buprenorphine maintenance for me it would be pointless.
> 
> * For the 'muricans: 2ml = 2cc


Wow....I can't believe u guys actually shoot up
That....seems like the drugs there are pretty shitty...


----------



## schizopath

What you saying man. He is shooting flormidal, thats luxury.


----------



## LivingOnValium

nznity said:


> Wow....I can't believe u guys actually shoot up
> That....seems like the drugs there are pretty shitty..


Generally drugs here suck but i disagree with you about IV midazolam. The pharma vials suck because they're dosed at 5mg/ml. You have to inject 15mg at a time to get properly buzzed. The tabs are 15mg a pop.


----------



## nznity

Can't live without these beauties called *benzodiazepines*


----------



## packjamNL

Methadone, Clonazepam, Norflurazepam liquid, (about 75mg) Gidazepam, Flubromazepam, and 8.5% beer, I got baclofen and olanzapine which I haven't touched for months


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

packjamNL said:


> Methadone, Clonazepam, Norflurazepam liquid, (about 75mg) Gidazepam, Flubromazepam, and 8.5% beer, I got baclofen and olanzapine which I haven't touched for months


Kom je uit Nederland -?


----------



## nznity

packjamNL said:


> Methadone, Clonazepam, Norflurazepam liquid, (about 75mg) Gidazepam, Flubromazepam, and 8.5% beer, I got baclofen and olanzapine which I haven't touched for months


Sounds like a coma recipe. Xd


----------



## packjamNL

The UltimateFixx said:


> Kom je uit Nederland -?


Ja ik kom uit nederland  goed gezien


----------



## packjamNL

The UltimateFixx said:


> Kom je uit Nederland -?


Jawel


----------



## packjamNL

nznity said:


> Sounds like a coma recipe. Xd


I love clonazepam man, and the blues and yellows are Russian


----------



## packjamNL

The boxes are filled, de doosjes zijn wel vol he


----------



## nznity

packjamNL said:


> I love clonazepam man, and the blues and yellows are Russian


Me too, I buy clonaz otc in my country and even tho they are made by the pharma from the state they are bombbbbbb. I take 4-6mg everyday. Everyonce in a while I'll get the roche rivotril but for 2 rivotrils I can get 10 of the other. Plus they indistinguishable, only the Xanax the original brand is the best and beastttt lolllssss.


----------



## nznity

packjamNL said:


> The boxes are filled, de doosjes zijn wel vol he


Those from Sandoz made in Switzerland? Or NL? The box looks cool  are they minty flavored too?


----------



## nznity

packjamNL said:


> Methadone, Clonazepam, Norflurazepam liquid, (about 75mg) Gidazepam, Flubromazepam, and 8.5% beer, I got baclofen and olanzapine which I haven't touched for months


Shot , that's a lot of methadone. Cool that you don't have to drink that green goo like in Britain or blue like in the states. Just take a pill and you're set, much practical.


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

nznity said:


> Shot , that's a lot of methadone. Cool that you don't have to drink that green goo like in Britain or blue like in the states. Just take a pill and you're set, much practical.


Yep I call it  'disgusting green gloop'. Xd
Tastes about as revolting as the poisonous colour suggests


----------



## axe battler

I used to enjoy the taste. Now I can't wait until I go back on weekly so I can use a pharmacy that does 10mg/ml


----------



## nznity

packjamNL said:


> I can buy 100 Rivotril Roche pills for 100 euro's, and it's tempting, Sandoz cost 75 to 80 also 100 tablets and there is not a difference that I noticed, _ I do everything for a box of flunitrazepam but they cost 110 euro 30 tablets_


Delete thst, discussing about prices is not allowed.


----------



## packjamNL

nznity said:


> Me too, I buy clonaz otc in my country and even tho they are made by the pharma from the state they are bombbbbbb. I take 4-6mg everyday. Everyonce in a while I'll get the roche rivotril but for 2 rivotrils I can get 10 of the other. Plus they indistinguishable, only the Xanax the original brand is the best and beastttt lolllssss.


I never noticed a difference between sandoz or roche clonazepam


----------



## nznity

packjamNL said:


> I never noticed a difference between sandoz or roche clonazepam


Me neither, only with this really minty clonazepam that tasted good but was from India and u could take a blister in it would feel like just taking 4mg it really sucked


----------



## AyahuascaSeeker

You're about to inject bupe. Thanks on behalf of everyone else that uses it for it's purpose; for making it known that there are still idiots around who do this and make it harder for those that need it to get take homes. Stick to H if you must IV. Leave the subs for those who are serious about getting their lives back on track and need it just to keep getting through life without the horrible addictions that once ruled us.


schizopath said:


> Missing 2.4mg bupre that Im just bout to inject


----------



## packjamNL

nznity said:


> Me neither, only with this really minty clonazepam that tasted good but was from India and u could take a blister in it would feel like just taking 4mg it really sucked


----------



## packjamNL

nznity said:


> Die van Sandoz gemaakt in Zwitserland? Van NL? De doos ziet er cool uit  , hebben ze ook een muntsmaak?


Precies hetzelfde als die van Roche en ik heb al 5 keer zo'n potje van 100 Rivotril besteld, dezen zijn iets goedkoper omdat er niet Roche op staat, ik ben geen Sandoz fan, maar er is geen verschil, en ja ook een mintsmaakje en rook ook snel in je mond


----------



## nznity

packjamNL said:


> Precies hetzelfde als die van Roche en ik heb al 5 keer zo'n potje van 100 Rivotril besteld, dezen zijn iets goedkoper omdat er niet Roche op staat, ik ben geen Sandoz fan, maar er is geen verschil, en ja ook een mintsmaakje en rook ook snel in je mond


I can't understand whst you're saying and I'm too lazy to translate it. Speak in English plz.


----------



## BenzoEnthusiast

I just have 50mil of diazepam in my pocket but in hospital so don't really wanna pull them out to take a pic lol. Bendisons in strips.


----------



## nznity

packjamNL said:


> Precies hetzelfde als die van Roche en ik heb al 5 keer zo'n potje van 100 Rivotril besteld, dezen zijn iets goedkoper omdat er niet Roche op staat, ik ben geen Sandoz fan, maar er is geen verschil, en ja ook een mintsmaakje en rook ook snel in je mond


I've never tried Sandoz, that pharma company is not in my country sadly. But I have tried rivotril. They're the original ones so they are the best ofcourse but they also sell some generics from pharmaindustria which is a pharma from my country, their clonazepam is indistinguishable from rivotril to be honest. There's some Argentinian lab that sell their clonazepam at the same price as rivotril(which is quite expensive compared to others) but they're cool cause their clonazepam have the Xanax bar shape and says "NEY2" on the back of the press. Pretty cool pills, good effect and they're very minty. I like em more than actual rivotril tbh.


----------



## nznity

BenzoEnthusiast said:


> I just have 50mil of diazepam in my pocket but in hospital so don't really wanna pull them out to take a pic lol. Bendisons in strips.


Lol msn, bensedin u mean, yeah I've seen em. In my country they don't sell valium sadly but they do sell generic diazepam from the same pharmaceutical from my Last post, their color is very weird like a pale blue/greenish. They're excellent, I like the chalky texture of good diazepam, the muscle relaxation and they are super cheap. Your jaw would drop if I told u the price. Like what ppl Pay for 3 strips of valium in Britain can get me a box of 200 pills xd


----------



## BenzoEnthusiast

nznity said:


> Lol msn, bensedin u mean, yeah I've seen em. In my country they don't sell valium sadly but they do sell generic diazepam from the same pharmaceutical from my Last post, their color is very weird like a pale blue/greenish. They're excellent, I like the chalky texture of good diazepam, the muscle relaxation and they are super cheap. Your jaw would drop if I told u the price. Like what ppl Pay for 3 strips of valium in Britain can get me a box of 200 pills xd


I get em online from a place based in India I believe but have stocks within the UK. Not a bad price for 28 pills considering the quality. They are white but worth the price.

Bensedin yeah sorry.


----------



## nznity

BenzoEnthusiast said:


> I get em online from a place based in India I believe but have stocks within the UK. £30 for 28 pills. They are white but worth the price.
> 
> Bensedin yeah sorry.
> 
> Edit- sorry if I shouldn't post prices please inform me.


Bro edit that, it's against the rules to talk bout prices


----------



## packjamNL

nznity said:


> Ik begrijp niet wat je zegt en ik ben te lui om het te vertalen. Spreek in het Engels plz.


Every browser today has a translation extension onboard, they are easy to get and install  but I said: About Roche clonazepam and Sandoz, Roche cost more, and I ordered it 5 x a bottle with 100 tablets, Sandoz, I am not a Sandoz fan has also the mint flavor like Rivotril (Roche clonazepam) and melts in the mouth quickly


----------



## packjamNL

nznity said:


> Bro edit that, it's against the rules to talk bout prices
> 
> 
> nznity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bro edit that, it's against the rules to talk bout prices
> 
> 
> 
> Try dutch sites they sell good designer benzo's, DMC, 5meO-DMT, and all kinds of shit, cheap, Norflurazepam is great, works long and evens stuns, they got russian benzo's (Gidazepam (works like 3 days) I bought 1 gram Norflurazepam powder mixed it with propylene glycol and it's a trip, 1ml = two pills, gonna buy 0.5 gram more this week, because I took too much propy in one bottle and it needs half a gram more to get a proper benzo in 1 ml
Click to expand...


----------



## packjamNL

nznity said:


> Me too, I buy clonaz otc in my country and even tho they are made by the pharma from the state they are bombbbbbb. I take 4-6mg everyday. Everyonce in a while I'll get the roche rivotril but for 2 rivotrils I can get 10 of the other. Plus they indistinguishable, only the Xanax the original brand is the best and beastttt lolllssss.


I said it before, Rivotril is not different then the Sandoz, I ordered me 5 bottles clonazepam in a few years from Roche, they are a little bit smaller, for the rest, the same taste, they melt both in the mouth, they work the same ofcourse, I have had some problems with Sandoz stuff, but not with these ones


----------



## packjamNL

nznity said:


> Shot , that's a lot of methadone. Cool that you don't have to drink that green goo like in Britain or blue like in the states. Just take a pill and you're set, much practical.


Haha yeah in the 90's they had that green or orange juice in Holland too, but the chemists got into too much trouble with the junkies and quit making it, so they had give us pills, 5, 10, 20 and 40 mg. That's just one strip with 10 pills, I got 6 more, this is how they look like, the most addictive shit I ever met, I kicked it about 7 times, but still need them, and I don't get stoned or something, I get normal from these pills, when I don't get them, then I got a problem, then I look like a drug user, that is what an addiction is all about, I tried too often to kick em that I gave up, today, they won the battle, but you never know


----------



## packjamNL

nznity said:


> Shot , that's a lot of methadone. Cool that you don't have to drink that green goo like in Britain or blue like in the states. Just take a pill and you're set, much practical.







We had that green, blue, or orange juice too, in the 90's but the chemists got bored with the junkies, so they gave us pills, 5, 10, 20 and 40mg's, this is a 20mg tablet. I got 6 strips in my drawer incase some nut pushes the buttons in the Ukraine, even then I got 100 x too less strips, if I ever kick it again I do it in a year time, I kicked them 7 times, I lost the battle, for now, it's the most addictive shit I know, you get sick 4-5 weeks, I can't even try to explain how sick and then the shit begins, the real life. btw I don't get high or stoned, I feel normal again from 2 tablets, if I don't get them then I got a problem, then you can see I am a drug user, a cold turkey takes 5 weeks, and then it takes 3 years to feel a bit normal again, and your brain is wired normal again, the wet dreams stop, because you are horney as fuck when you quit, I can write a book about it, maybe I will someday when I beat them


----------



## nznity

packjamNL said:


> We had that green, blue, or orange juice too, in the 90's but the chemists got bored with the junkies, so they gave us pills, 5, 10, 20 and 40mg's, this is a 20mg tablet. I got 6 strips in my drawer incase some nut pushes the buttons in the Ukraine, even then I got 100 x too less strips, if I ever kick it again I do it in a year time, I kicked them 7 times, I lost the battle, for now, it's the most addictive shit I know, you get sick 4-5 weeks, I can't even try to explain how sick and then the shit begins, the real life. btw I don't get high or stoned, I feel normal again from 2 tablets, if I don't get them then I got a problem, then you can see I am a drug user, a cold turkey takes 5 weeks, and then it takes 3 years to feel a bit normal again, and your brain is wired normal again, the wet dreams stop, because you are horney as fuck when you quit, I can write a book about it, maybe I will someday when I beat them


You used to be a heroin addict before the methadone?


----------



## packjamNL

nznity said:


> You used to be a heroin addict before the methadone?


Sure for 3 years I had to do any thing to get heroine I woke up at 10 am and statrted stealing stuff before I got sick in 2 hours, bikes, expensive clothing, e-ver-y day the same shit, I did not inject heroine I smoked it, I injected cocaine a few times a week though, that I liked more, I smoked as much as possible, I also was hooked on rohypnol, every day I got home bleeding from falling, from walking or from my bike that stoned I wanted to be, untill I could not walk straight or ride a bike anymore, I also drank with the rohypnol and other strong benzo's, I took about 10 rohypnols a day. But in the morning you could not see I was a user, I clothed expensive, thatś how I get into expensive shops, beofre the clerc was in the shop I had already 2 sweaters 300 guilders a piece in my jacket.I was good at it but after 3 years I found myself on the police station more often so I chose methadone


----------



## nznity

packjamNL said:


> Sure for 3 years I had to do any thing to get heroine I woke up at 10 am and statrted stealing stuff before I got sick in 2 hours, bikes, expensive clothing, e-ver-y day the same shit, I did not inject heroine I smoked it, I injected cocaine a few times a week though, that I liked more, I smoked as much as possible, I also was hooked on rohypnol, every day I got home bleeding from falling, from walking or from my bike that stoned I wanted to be, untill I could not walk straight or ride a bike anymore, I also drank with the rohypnol and other strong benzo's, I took about 10 rohypnols a day. But in the morning you could not see I was a user, I clothed expensive, thatś how I get into expensive shops, beofre the clerc was in the shop I had already 2 sweaters 300 guilders a piece in my jacket.I was good at it but after 3 years I found myself on the police station more often so I chose methadone


Omg man the say us junkies are lazy Fuckers but they don't know this shit is a 24/7 job. Constantly hustling to support a habit,doing odd stuff, stealing, dealing, robbing, begging, lying, deceiving, and a million other things chasing something that is unreachable....you never get to catch the dragon . The life of a junkie is very tiring, full of misery and despair. I've been 10 years in and out of Rehabs, doing every drug possible to make the pain go away but sadly using drugs make the pain from our trauma go away for a bit but the wound from our traumas get bigger with time. It gets to a point when we are just completely fucked and the idea of getting clean seems more bleak and being sober is just not an option anymore. I'm not on maintenance drugs but I'm still chasing the dragon although this time I'm using for medical reasons, I'm in true pain now, rofl.
We are the hardest working people on Earth but also the most sensitive people whom had a rough path through this life and tried to play a game where u never win, I'd like to go back In time and toss that first needle from my hand but what's done is history, we can't change that. For the young people who are reading this: getting into the game is for losers only. Stay in school, eat your veggies and exercise. Nothing in excess. While I meditate I'm reading Opium thx to my dear friend @TheUltimateFixx who sent me a copy.mad luv for him. In the mean time.....I scratch my body and wait for the next dose.


----------



## packjamNL

nznity said:


> Omg man the say us junkies are lazy Fuckers but they don't know this shit is a 24/7 job. Constantly hustling to support a habit,doing odd stuff, stealing, dealing, robbing, begging, lying, deceiving, and a million other things chasing something that is unreachable....you never get to catch the dragon . The life of a junkie is very tiring, full of misery and despair. I've been 10 years in and out of Rehabs, doing every drug possible to make the pain go away but sadly using drugs make the pain from our trauma go away for a bit but the wound from our traumas get bigger with time. It gets to a point when we are just completely fucked and the idea of getting clean seems more bleak and being sober is just not an option anymore. I'm not on maintenance drugs but I'm still chasing the dragon although this time I'm using for medical reasons, I'm in true pain now, rofl.
> We are the hardest working people on Earth but also the most sensitive people whom had a rough path through this life and tried to play a game where u never win, I'd like to go back In time and toss that first needle from my hand but what's done is history, we can't change that. For the young people who are reading this: getting into the game is for losers only. Stay in school, eat your veggies and exercise. Nothing in excess. While I meditate I'm reading Opium thx to my dear friend @TheUltimateFixx who sent me a copy.mad luv for him. In the mean time.....I scratch my body and wait for the next dose.


It's an olympic sport, I think about the past a lot, and you can't change it, and you only see the romantic parts of it, I still do, I am curious about the book I read a lot on my ereader, do you have it digital? I found 4 books from Cocteau but not that one
I found this one: Opium: How an Ancient Flower .. by John H. Halpern, David Blistein


----------



## nznity

packjamNL said:


> It's an olympic sport, curious about the book I read a lot on my ereader, do you have it digital?


Haha u couldn't have said it best. Khmmm sadly I got a PDF copy but it's in spanish. I got junkie though and also the cocaine handbook**** both old school gems. Let me know if you want a pdf copy of whichever u want.
Cheers


----------



## nznity

My pregabalin have a cool Xanax bar-like shape, so cool. They kick in real good and high quality 
Curious Fact: they're made in Ecuador.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

nznity said:


> My pregabalin have a cool Xanax bar-like shape, so cool. They kick in real good and high quality



man that pill looks soggy like you found it in your pants after washing them

they come like that?


----------



## nznity

Negentropic said:


> man that pill looks soggy like you found it in your pants after washing them
> 
> they come like that?


Ohhhh, xD when I thought about taking a pic of it, it was in my mouth already and it was the last xD so I took it out from my tongue before it dissolved xD


----------



## Mjäll

nznity said:


> My pregabalin have a cool Xanax bar-like shape, so cool. They kick in real good and high quality
> Curious Fact: they're made in Ecuador.



Something about that spanish twist to the name cracks me up. "Pregabalina". So spanish. So passion, flamboyant, so carnival and somehow not very stable or accurate sounding. Like a mystery nectar of the gods rather than something made in a lab. Do you see what i mean as a spanish speaker? Am i just being prejudiced or is there some truth to this perceived swag of words ending with "ina"?


----------



## nznity

Mjäll said:


> Something about that spanish twist to the name cracks me up. "Pregabalina". So spanish. So passion, flamboyant, so carnival and somehow not very stable or accurate sounding. Like a mystery nectar of the gods rather than something made in a lab. Do you see what i mean as a spanish speaker? Am i just being prejudiced or is there some truth to this perceived swag of words ending with "ina"?


Marcelina.


----------



## Xorkoth

nznity said:


> My pregabalin have a cool Xanax bar-like shape, so cool. They kick in real good and high quality
> Curious Fact: they're made in Ecuador.



Whoa, I've only ever seen them as powder in gel capsules

I'd take some in any form though.  I love pregabalin and miss it.


----------



## nznity

Xorkoth said:


> Whoa, I've only ever seen them as powder in gel capsules
> 
> I'd take some in any form though.  I love pregabalin and miss it.


Ikr, one of the best drugs ever.


----------



## houseman5

What kind of high does Lyrica give you


----------



## nznity

houseman5 said:


> What kind of high does Lyrica give you


Thry don't give Me, I'm not prescribed em. I just go to the pharmacy and buy em, 150mg( the highest dose they sell in my country)


----------



## Xorkoth

houseman5 said:


> What kind of high does Lyrica give you



It's like  loss of inhibitions/intoxicated thing, with strong euphoria and confidence, and a really nice body feeling, with weird and engaging visuals when you close your eyes.  Feels like you're on an adventure.  It only does that if you keep your use to once every 2 weeks or less.  Tolerance builds VERY fast.  It still feels nice but the magic is gone if you do it again too soon.


----------



## nznity

Xorkoth said:


> It's like  loss of inhibitions/intoxicated thing, with strong euphoria and confidence, and a really nice body feeling, with weird and engaging visuals when you close your eyes.  Feels like you're on an adventure.  It only does that if you keep your use to once every 2 weeks or less.  Tolerance builds VERY fast.  It still feels nice but the magic is gone if you do it again too soon.


U couldn't have described it better in just paragraph. The last part Is true, the magic goes away real fast like mdma if you do it too often but doesn't take that long to come back like mdma and isn't neurotoxic like X. If you use lyrica like twice a month u don't lose the magic.


----------



## axe battler

Also it gives me loads of energy. I can't help but clean my whole house if I take 6-900mg.
Also I've never seen it in anything except capsules. 300mgs are red/white and 150s are yellow and ???black??? or that might be the 75mg. Or are they just yellow?? I pretty much only get 300mg haha


----------



## SAT4N_420

Here's 1G of DMT and 3G of Pink Buffalo P. Cubensis capsules I got as a free sample that the vendor threw in with my order.


----------



## Xorkoth

Wow, that is some seriously white DMT.


----------



## packjamNL

nznity said:


> Those from Sandoz made in Switzerland? Or NL? The box looks cool  are they minty flavored too?


Yes minty flavored, no difference with Rivotril from Roche


----------



## packjamNL

200 x 5mg norflurazepam, 1ml = 10mg, I take 1ml at 6 am, cause I'm hooked on benzo's, nor is a bit narcotic too, sometimes it takes me 30 minutes to roll a cigarette after I squirted 1 ml in my mouth


----------



## axe battler

Just re-upped. I've got the dregs of other shit and my daily methadone take-homes too not included in the pic.


----------



## Iamfreetoday1

BenzoEnthusiast said:


> I just have 50mil of diazepam in my pocket but in hospital so don't really wanna pull them out to take a pic lol. Bendisons in strips.


Just take a strip to toilet mate ask them for some as your freaking out!


----------



## Mandy1970

nznity said:


> I used to get midazolam vials >.< it has a cool rush but that's it. It fades away real Quick...tbh not worth filtring pills and wrecking ur veins for an underwhelming high. Midazolam lasts as long as fent iv. Same shit.


How fast do you push the midaz? Its says slow online but I feel like that will prevent the rush I want …


----------



## axe battler

Mandy1970 said:


> Benzos otc?! Omg I want to move there! Where do you live?? Love my benzos! Xanax is my fav but impossible to get in Canada … can you tell me how to order them?


Sorry no sourcing on the forums please. Welcome to blue light though! X


----------



## Mandy1970

axe battler said:


> Sorry no sourcing on the forums please. Welcome to blue light though! X


Sorry!! Thank you


----------



## BenzoEnthusiast

axe battler said:


> Just re-upped. I've got the dregs of other shit and my daily methadone take-homes too not included in the pic.


How much you paying for the Galenka mate? My friends cousins uncles dogs mate gets them through the post but work out at about £1 a pill.

NOT trying to source just curious on prices.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

finally got something noteworthy again (i think)


----------



## BenzoEnthusiast

Lyricas extremely addictive man. I do it approx once a month about 600mg dose because day 2 barely feel it and day 3 no point in taking it at all. Fastest tolerance build up I have witnessed in drugs. But I do enjoy them.

But I have associates who are really bad off them man and take them to feel normal from what started as a recreational buzz very quickly turns into a dependency with no buzz.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

not my stash but glad i didnt bring kitties this time crusty shit all over the coffee table


----------



## Branggen

hfg
ffdgggffddfgjgfhfgh


----------



## 6am-64-14m

for some reason..


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Xorkoth said:


> Whoa, I've only ever seen them as powder in gel capsules
> 
> I'd take some in any form though.  I love pregabalin and miss it.


Those look like xannie bars to you or am i blind or lookin at the wrong thing?


----------



## Xorkoth

Branggen said:


> hfg
> ffdgggffddfgjgfhfgh



Sick stash, bro.  jgfhfgh is my all-time favorite drug


----------



## Mjäll

Branggen said:


> hfg
> ffdgggffddfgjgfhfgh



I wonder how anyone ever came up with the word swag before this post


----------



## wirkdy

6am-64-14m said:


> finally got something noteworthy again (i think)


what's that?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

bromazolam
sposed to be a g but weighed 3g. lol


----------



## wirkdy

missing the ket and the weed... my little stash. Reminds me a little of that pulp fiction scene with Vega and his dealer


----------



## Xorkoth

wirkdy said:


> missing the ket and the weed... my little stash. Reminds me a little of that pulp fiction scene with Vega and his dealer



What is this?


----------



## wirkdy

@Xorkoth, left: yellowish heroin, light smell, very resiny, good effects but difficult to crumble and snort. 
Centre: powerful powdered shrooms
Right: another type of heroin, nice strong typical smell, greeysh color, soft texture, very powerful and perfect to snort. Actually had few mg yesterday night... I've been in a coma all day long!


----------



## Skorpio

wirkdy said:


> missing the ket and the weed... my little stash. Reminds me a little of that pulp fiction scene with Vega and his dealer


Even seem prepared to have a lighthearted drug mixup occur where somebody eats a bunch of heroin thinking it would be shrooms. Or like micro doses on mushrooms thinking its heroin. Hope you got one of those adrenaline heart-needles.


----------



## PingaChew

New here - Hey all - Small and first stash in a long time! Time to go back to using psychoative aid for bit. (unless it gets out of hand).

From AUS - didn't have a plug either! fuck yeah!









						IMG 4043 — Postimages
					






					postimg.cc
				




 PLUR


----------



## DieselNDope




----------



## andyturbo

PingaChew said:


> New here - Hey all - Small and first stash in a long time! Time to go back to using psychoative aid for bit. (unless it gets out of hand).
> 
> From AUS - didn't have a plug either! fuck yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG 4043 — Postimages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> postimg.cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLUR



Nice. Real Dexamphetmine, unfortunately those bars are pressies. (I'm in Australia also) Xanax brand pulled out if Australia in 2016..and then they pressed U91 as the stamp. Theres never been Xanax/2 in Australia. 

Kalma and Alprax are the only brands still selling 2mg Alprazolam in Australia.


----------



## Nas47

DieselNDope said:


>


It's all shards of meth?Be careful friend!On alert always-strong stims are not joke at all you know that


----------



## Nas47

Nno need to shoot my stash.I. Will be lookin'like a beggar-couplebof meds-patches,diesels.....and a little bit weed for twobjoints......but i am content.Gotbjust what suit me without goin'in coma...just to functioned in society


----------



## DieselNDope

@Nas47 
Shoulda seen it a week ago lol


----------



## Nas47

I hope that it looks(stash)something simmilar....like quantity&substances ...if i got the chance to pick up some mushroomsbin late autumn would be great.....I hope so.....or some friend enjoy me with present-some fresh cacti......ye real pleasure


----------



## DieselNDope

@Nas47 
Same substance
It's some of this strange shit I can't seem to get away from no matter where I go.


----------



## andyturbo

*Note: These picks have been taken over a period of time and not all at once. Everything you see is/was for personal use only.*


----------



## hylite

^^  I knew it would be luscious.


----------



## VerbalTruist

andyturbo said:


>


You got some serious party plans?


----------



## andyturbo

VerbalTruist said:


> You got some serious party plans?



I am just a drug enthusiast that's all


----------



## hylite

Me too if you from that perspective !!


----------



## DieselNDope

Man. Never seen the dolphins in anything but blue.
That's a stash boys
 *Slow clap, of great approval rises amongst BL*


----------



## andyturbo

DieselNDope said:


> Man. Never seen the dolphins in anything but blue.
> That's a stash boys
> *Slow clap, of great approval rises amongst BL*


Those were the very first pills I ever took. Back in 2006. Clean as a mother fucker. My guess would be 120mg MDMA and Binder.


----------



## DieselNDope

Never knew what was in them 
Took one at a dog fight and blew my fucking mind.
Embarrassed myself TBH

EDIT: because I was a kid and I was taken there. I do not participate in dog fighting.


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

andyturbo said:


>


... fuckin' ...  bloody...


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

You either HAVE a very good dealer,  or you ARE one.


----------



## andyturbo

TheUltimateFixx said:


> You either HAVE a very good dealer,  or you ARE one.


I am not.


----------



## Bare_head

whats in the two clear baggies next to the baggie with the hash in? Also the ice like crystals is meth? the other rock is cocaine or crack?


----------



## andyturbo

Bare_head said:


> whats in the two clear baggies next to the baggie with the hash in? Also the ice like crystals is meth? the other rock is cocaine or crack?


Coke. D-methamphetamine.

The pick with 3 baggies from left too right is Brown type 3 Afghan Heroin, Type 4 Heroin from the golden triangle, Coke


----------



## Bare_head

wow. was actually just speaking to someone about wanting to try pure heroin, the type 4 looks pretty clean/white.

I really thought that brown thing was hash, at first it looked a bit like dried mushrooms but then closer look i was like nah thats hash :D why is it like that, i assume its closer to opium/ has impurities in it. which did you find the most effective? do you smoke/inject? i guess the brown type afghan is not really safe to bang up or is it?


----------



## DieselNDope

Me just thinking about how irresponsible I would become with a stash like @andyturbo


----------



## andyturbo

DieselNDope said:


> Me just thinking about how irresponsible I would become with a stash like @andyturbo



I do get fairly irresponsible


----------



## 6am-64-14m

andyturbo said:


> fairly


fairly enough i spose'll do. lol


----------



## hylite




----------



## hylite




----------



## hylite

_*truffles*_


----------



## 6am-64-14m

damn i want candy now....
thx


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

That's some piss-poor excuse for a truffle.


----------



## Nas47

DieselNDope said:


> Man. Never seen the dolphins in anything but blue.
> That's a stash boys
> *Slow clap, of great approval rises amongst BL*


Took lot of blue dolphins ...years ago...good


----------



## JTemperance

Bare_head said:


> I really thought that brown thing was hash, at first it looked a bit like dried mushrooms but then closer look i was like nah thats hash :D why is it like that, i assume its closer to opium/ has impurities in it. which did you find the most effective? do you smoke/inject? i guess the brown type afghan is not really safe to bang up or is it?


Most Afghan heroin I've seen was in the form of a powder and much lighter in color — not far from its namesake of "brown sugar" in shade & consistency, actually.

That #3, OTOH, looks more like Mexican "black tar" heroin from the Western US, so I have to assume the final product underwent a significant amount of hydrolysis.


----------



## andyturbo

Bare_head said:


> wow. was actually just speaking to someone about wanting to try pure heroin, the type 4 looks pretty clean/white.
> 
> I really thought that brown thing was hash, at first it looked a bit like dried mushrooms but then closer look i was like nah thats hash :D why is it like that, i assume its closer to opium/ has impurities in it. which did you find the most effective? do you smoke/inject? i guess the brown type afghan is not really safe to bang up or is it?


I have had many batches of Afghan #3 and its appearance varies a lot as well as its texture. It smokes up great but is no good for snorting. I dont IV but I believe you can if mixed with citric acid.

The golden triangle #4 Heroin (nearly always UDOUBLEGLOBE stamp is always insanely good. I actually smoke it as I dont IV. It's a very inefficient R.O.A but if you dont mind spending the $$ it certainly fucks you up fast. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## andyturbo

JTemperance said:


> Most Afghan heroin I've seen was in the form of a powder and much lighter in color — not far from its namesake of "brown sugar" in shade & consistency, actually.
> 
> That #3, OTOH, looks more like Mexican "black tar" heroin from the Western US, so I have to assume the final product underwent a significant amount of hydrolysis.


I have had many batches of #3 Afghan (My supplier sells both Afghan #3 and Golden Triangle #4.. he/they buy kilograms at a time so the origin is definitely acute. It certainly isnt Mexican black tar)

Most batches of Afghan #3 are a sugar like substance, sticky and smells of vinegar. The looks vary dramatically per batch as opposed too the #4. This #3 although looking a bit unusual was the same as any other Afghan #3 in all aspects other than visually.


----------



## JTemperance

andyturbo said:


> I have had many batches of #3 Afghan (My supplier sells both Afghan #3 and Golden Triangle #4.. he/they buy kilograms at a time so the origin is definitely acute. It certainly isnt Mexican black tar)
> 
> Most batches of Afghan #3 are a sugar like substance, sticky and smells of vinegar. The looks vary dramatically per batch as opposed too the #4. This #3 although looking a bit unusual was the same as any other Afghan #3 in all aspects other than visually.


I wasn't saying you actually *had* BTH instead of H#3 — I was only saying your H#3 had likely hydrolyzed, based on its appearance.... I only meant to bring up BTH by way of comparison, since hydrolysis is what makes it a "black tar" vs. a brown powder (AFAIK)


----------



## andyturbo

JTemperance said:


> I wasn't saying you actually *had* BTH instead of H#3 — I was only saying your H#3 had likely hydrolyzed, based on its appearance.... I only meant to bring up BTH by way of comparison, since hydrolysis is what makes it a "black tar" vs. a brown powder (AFAIK)


Ahh I see that makes more sense


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Weed, 12 or so 1mg Xanax, hundreds of gabapentin an subs Xanaxflex baclofen clonidine Seroquel mushrooms stashed almost a year holder teachers I believe, cigs, twisted teas wish I had more narcotics, I want to get a bendrex next time I wanna get high on ups for dirt cheep


----------



## Nas47

Only dayly meds.if i have a luck to pick some mushroom would be glad.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

not sure why one is golden yellow and the other is clear? maybe the double dose in the gold or tainted when made...? I dont know but warmed the new bottle of absolute before dumping in the 100mg bromazolam (1mg/ml) and it almost instantly solved. we will see if something changes when cooled down.
still trying to get the gold one to solve bzd is still crashing maybe need to add alcohol as it seems like it has maybe evapped cause it has been sitting for a coupla months.
whatever mr pregabalin just wtf ever


----------



## 6am-64-14m

6am-64-14m said:


> not sure why one is golden yellow and the other is clear?


so no bzd crashing in clear bottle but crashing again in yellow. must have contaminated the yellow one somehow (maybe peed in the bottle...?) but still gets the job done.
just an update.


----------



## Antiprosynthesis

Cocaine


----------



## bingey

Antiprosynthesis said:


> Cocaine


Looks tempting


----------



## DieselNDope

Well since I'm going on around 3 weeks sober my stash hasn't changed much. But I still got it.... Just waiting to see how court class turns out today.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

DieselNDope said:


> Just waiting to see how court class turns out today.


Hoping the best for you.


----------



## DieselNDope

6am-64-14m said:


> Hoping the best for you.


Thanks brother! We just gotta stay strong, stay healthy, and know we have each other for support.


----------



## Antiprosynthesis

Some more pictures of stash Ive had:

Purified Cocaine stash

Ayahuasca

H4

H3

Oxynorm


----------



## Antiprosynthesis

Some pictures of stuff I grow:

Shroom growkit first yield very strong Cubensis b+

My Peyote in bloom

My baby Erythroxylum Coca

I also grow some weed and some Sceletium Tortuosum...


----------



## axe battler

Antiprosynthesis said:


> Some more pictures of stash Ive had:
> 
> Purified Cocaine stash
> 
> Ayahuasca
> 
> H4
> 
> H3
> 
> Oxynorm


Why's that H blue?? Never seen that. Is it good? The #4 looks good.


----------



## axe battler

IMG-20220909-WA0001
					

Image IMG-20220909-WA0001 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Antiprosynthesis

axe battler said:


> Why's that H blue?? Never seen that. Is it good? The #4 looks good.


Its the light in which the pic was taken, it is actually brown...


----------



## axe battler

Antiprosynthesis said:


> Its the light in which the pic was taken, it is actually brown...


Ah I see. Thought Heisenberg cooked it , What was better? The #3 or 4? ROA?


----------



## Antiprosynthesis

axe battler said:


> Ah I see. Thought Heisenberg cooked it , What was better? The #3 or 4? ROA?


ROA for the H3 tin foil, for the H4 insufflated - the H4 was infinitely better...


----------



## Antiprosynthesis

Levo-Dextro amp


----------



## Antiprosynthesis

Basecoke...

I cleaned this a bit ago, with ammonia, - this is edit cause I was mistaken: its 0.42 base from 0.51 HCL...

Im going to do a hit now and blast off!

Still havent done a hit as Im waiting for my gf, we always smoke together...

I did an EZ test on that base and it turned totally blue, no other colors present, its got the color like the highest amount of coke present is indicated (the reagent itself is red, but it was red by itself beforehand already):

EZ test, basecoke purity


----------



## axe battler

Yeah it's a mixed blessing being that #3 is better for smoking. Smoking is fun, it tastes lush and is less dangerous as it's a way slower way of consuming I'd you're doing it right.

Snorting takes a minute or 3 to hit but once it gets you, you get the full dose in one go, so it hits harder.

If love to try snorting good #4 with no tolerance and see where that got me.
I remember 2mg subutex snorted with no tolerance. Fuck me. Whs am...


----------



## Antiprosynthesis

axe battler said:


> Yeah it's a mixed blessing being that #3 is better for smoking. Smoking is fun, it tastes lush and is less dangerous as it's a way slower way of consuming I'd you're doing it right.
> 
> Snorting takes a minute or 3 to hit but once it gets you, you get the full dose in one go, so it hits harder.
> 
> If love to try snorting good #4 with no tolerance and see where that got me.
> I remember 2mg subutex snorted with no tolerance. Fuck me. Whs am...


Yeah, the best H4 I did was from a vendor from Vancouver, he had a reputation of having very high quality h4 and crystal meth, and really, only a small bump of that h was like heaven, never did any other h give me such euphoria... It was 250 dollar per g tho... so I didnt do that one often...

His meth was also very strong, and that was only 30 dollar per g.


----------



## kongoman

*tomorrow* is *the* day I Will have H, I don't know the quality but often is not bad.
I've seen your pics and I craved for a shoot...
Now I know Who you are, junkies hahahaha
Today just my meds adding one 2mg xanax made in Spain, good quality It kicks hard!!!
Waiting to wednesday for propenglicol to solve lorazepam and alprazolam to shoot It. I know It's not the Best thing you can do but I want to try it. Anybody knows why I shoot amphetamine paste and I feel nothing, but I snorted and it hits hard,  so It's not the purity.
Well send u love junkies hahaha polydrugaddicts It's better!!! Have a nice day!


----------



## 4meSM

kongoman said:


> *tomorrow* is *the* day I Will have H, I don't know the quality but often is not bad.
> I've seen your pics and I craved for a shoot...
> Now I know Who you are, junkies hahahaha
> Today just my meds adding one 2mg xanax made in Spain, good quality It kicks hard!!!
> Waiting to wednesday for propenglicol to solve lorazepam and alprazolam to shoot It. I know It's not the Best thing you can do but I want to try it. Anybody knows why I shoot amphetamine paste and I feel nothing, but I snorted and it hits hard,  so It's not the purity.
> Well send u love junkies hahaha polydrugaddicts It's better!!! Have a nice day!


Be careful if you decide to inject benzos. Pretty much everyone describes injecting lorazepam or alprazolam as pointless, there is no rush of anything like that (and they're designed to be taken orally or sublingually). You're risking IV related complications for a minuscule reward. 

You should also do some research about injecting propylene glycol, you'd need to prepare it properly, sterilize your solution, etc. Injecting too much propylene glycol could also cause severe health effects. 
Oh and welcome to bluelight !


----------



## packjamNL

4meSM said:


> Be careful if you decide to inject benzos. Pretty much everyone describes injecting lorazepam or alprazolam as pointless, there is no rush of anything like that (and they're designed to be taken orally or sublingually). You're risking IV related complications for a minuscule reward.
> 
> You should also do some research about injecting propylene glycol, you'd need to prepare it properly, sterilize your solution, etc. Injecting too much propylene glycol could also cause severe health effects.
> Oh and welcome to bluelight !


Jesus injecting propy, no I would never do that, that was not the question, willit solve was the question, thanks


----------



## packjamNL

If you inject benzo's you not gonna reap much bennefit from that, because some has to go trhough the liver first, plus you are nutts as f*ck, unless it's Halcion, haaha, get some flunitrazepam, 6/8 mg drink it with 2 beers, then you're st*ned as a mf


----------



## axe battler

Never got to try flunitrazepam. I like nitrazepam for sure but the flu version is apparently even more chill. Flunitrazepam and nimetazepam are both on my benzo bucket list.


----------



## kongoman

Whats the meaning of nutts as fuck?


----------



## Nas47

Crazy............loco is nutts


----------



## wirkdy

kongoman said:


> *tomorrow* is *the* day I Will have H, I don't know the quality but often is not bad.
> I've seen your pics and I craved for a shoot...
> Now I know Who you are, junkies hahahaha
> Today just my meds adding one 2mg xanax made in Spain, good quality It kicks hard!!!
> Waiting to wednesday for propenglicol to solve lorazepam and alprazolam to shoot It. I know It's not the Best thing you can do but I want to try it. Anybody knows why I shoot amphetamine paste and I feel nothing, but I snorted and it hits hard,  so It's not the purity.
> Well send u love junkies hahaha polydrugaddicts It's better!!! Have a nice day!


got it? post it


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

wirkdy said:


> got it? post it


I wanna see some smack


----------



## wirkdy

there u go






not so satisfied about it, stupid h hard as rock, who knows what's inside


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

wirkdy said:


> there u go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not so satisfied about it, stupid h hard as rock, who knows what's inside


gimme that. Those insides will do plenty for MINE


----------



## kongoman

wirkdy said:


> got it? post it


I didnt get it mister...I'll post it when I got It


----------



## 6am-64-14m

A "dirty" brmzlm solution ime. Just the start of an experiment.




clean





another broazloam experiment
time is valuable, no?
solved in 1 min 60 sec or less in alcohol, 50ml asolut vodka at 40% ABV and ~79mg of bromazolam. short spells of heat (5 seconds nuked) and agitation x 3.
done


----------



## Rust_Cole18

finally a picture, so yeah I forgot to put MPH36mgx30 and didn't wanna put on pic sorry, couldn't a 2gr amphetamine sulfate "allegedly", and some weed
Boxes are all closed and only one that's gonna be open is lorazepam cause it can't make me addicted(only when weed),


----------



## schizopath

12 2mg klonopin (getting 10 more on monday yay!)
1mg bupre. Friend is giving me 2mg tomorrow


----------



## Nas47

I have seen only 0,5clonopins...but know that is 1and 2


----------



## ions




----------



## 6am-64-14m

5 mg bromazolam
cant wait to lick the plate. lol jk mabe not..... well see peace

oh this is for tomorrow and maybe later

good for now


----------



## Nas47

What man?U prepared this biscuits with bromazolam?That's what u mean or I misunderstood?U are king of bromabiscuits


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Nas47 said:


> What man?U prepared this biscuits with bromazolam?That's what u mean or I misunderstood?U are king of bromabiscuits


Nah bro i make solution and drop solution onto crackers, let the medium (iso alcohol in this case) evap and we have bromabiscuits.
can get them to any strength or weakness. lol
only ate 3 last night (3 mg) some jacked up head thought he would try to bully a mf at bl had the wrong one. lol
bromazobiscuits
nice ring


----------



## 6am-64-14m

dont know why i got htp 5 but 200mg? idk they work.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

goin with an altoid approach
gonna take a long time to get all this iso alc solved brmzlm but on them but what else i gotta do right now?
getting these to maybe 2mg dosage will do da math later some gonna be "hot" i already can see it











gotta be patient.......  
for future curious minds this is for a later date and research purposes only
do not do this at home


----------



## 6am-64-14m

my mind tells me that 100mg brmzlam on say 50 altoids comes to .5mg dose each... which is ok with me as i like smaller doses.
but next time imma make em stronger just for the hell of it and to shorten duration of time of experiment.
maybe 50mg per ml and less solution.


----------



## kongoman

@6am-64-14m 
I think u wrong. 50 altoids are 100mg so each altoid is 2mg bromzlam.
Nice experiment bro
Stay safe 
Send u


----------



## 6am-64-14m

kongoman said:


> I think u wrong. 50 altoids are 100mg


(eddied out a repeat)
And thanks the love is returned in full.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

when the smell of alc is gone and i smell mint i redrop


----------



## 6am-64-14m

yeah 100 divided by 50 is 2....


----------



## 6am-64-14m

experiment complete. altoids still nice and crispy and minty.
2mg brmzlm per and scared of it. lol staying at my usual low dose but know imma try one. 





just dropped one will update if possible. lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

yeah they work lol
guzzlin coffee to try to be able to type... which is kinda difficult on benzos sometimes.
peace


----------



## kongoman

Yeah I usually find my phone on the floor when I am on benzos
Love


----------



## 6am-64-14m

oh aint had to take another altoid. shit workin long legs still drinkun coffee no shit
fuck a food
gotta sammich?
lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

need bigger bottles. lol


not for everyone


----------



## 6am-64-14m

oh keep it dry (low humid) ann warm helps the evaporation  of course...? 
Feel like the ones that dont go with bottel mines should i take another ....? hell its been 10 min. lol jk but about 12+ hrs no shit dont feel i need it but the back dont play sometimes ya know and i have the opportunity to lay down with no static but my own.
brassiness
anyway
stfu
lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ya i did eat one to make it less and dropped one somewhere ill find it next week maybe 10 yrs when I may _need _it.......? lol
be 1


kongoman said:


> phone


man fuck a phone


----------



## 6am-64-14m

lol


----------



## kongoman

I drool over this bottles lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

kongoman said:


> I drool over this bottles lol


My exact words somewhere around hear years ago.
fuckers are on time. lol


ed 
it was over benzos lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

so knowbody got nuttin to show?
imean i think ive had the last 10 pages....


----------



## 6am-64-14m

6am-64-14m said:


> my mind tells me that 100mg brmzlam on say 50 altoids comes to .5mg dose each... which is ok with me as i like smaller doses.
> but next time imma make em stronger just for the hell of it and to shorten duration of time of experiment.
> maybe 50mg per ml and less solution.


this whole post of mine seems off
going from 100mg to 50mg seems unusual if ya want somethin to be stronger i reckon. ?
But dropping alcohol content is even better in my opinion.
91% ISO alcohol is theoretically supposed to solve to 9mg/ml... the old per 10% _alcohol  _content should solve a mg of brmzlm easily. idk cant see 1 mg brmzlm so..... 
but if its to continue this way i woud drop them to 1mg, .5mg, .25mg etc but need bottles. lol
50mg solved in 50ml of ISO should shorten time by at lest half. thats all im sayin
wdf let me in here?


----------



## kongoman

You can read my mind?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

yes look into the swirling eyes


----------



## 6am-64-14m

lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

fuckin browser fuckin up reboot


----------



## kongoman

Where s my pic?
I reupload

My night dose,cant imagine if Ishow you my month stash.lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

kongoman said:


> Where s my pic?
> I reupload
> 
> My night dose,cant imagine if Ishow you my month stash.lol


any of it good? not sure what i am or looking at sorry
wats got you up hangin around? distraction fro total destruction? l 
i think i see pregabalin... idk


----------



## 6am-64-14m

fuck it it dont matter ill eat it


----------



## 6am-64-14m

jk


----------



## kongoman

6am-64-14m said:


> see pregabalin.


Ya! You have at least good sight lol
There is lorazepam 5mg, etumine 40mg(I think u dont have it, hipnotic drug) and quetiapine 50mg


----------



## 6am-64-14m

my bad had to leave "early" last night had to lay my ass down.
no pics today but had to go back down to my usual .2mg bromazolam dose as those 2mg altoids kinda made me lose a day (some of it) but got shit done with swagger that needed to be done. 
altoids are shelved. showed them to an associate and they wanted to buy them straight off. they on H/fent so did not give them up or sell them at all to them. they understood (i hope) after some explanation....
at least i know _i _am not the cause of an OD or accidental death yesterday. 


kongoman said:


> Ya! You have at least good sight lol


bull shit ima blind mf lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

yeah i shelved the 2mg altoids cant even find the mfs...lol

ed
nm i found everything


----------



## wirkdy

kongoman said:


> I didnt get it mister...I'll post it when I got It


slow postal service?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

wirkdy said:


> slow postal service?


covid related 
but notheing to see here lets move along. lol
on phone so no body geta all angry at my words/wording or something pl
be back at keyboard t-3 hrs or less.
lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

yall wanna see my baccy and shit?
yeah brom/elderberry tincture onda "heater" in background so what big whoop wanna fight about it?
lol




small piece of weed bout to puff on


----------



## kongoman

wirkdy said:


> slow postal service?


Haahahaha yA WeirD hahaha
Im a lazy man but I'll do it when I have.
Postal service dont come at home.
Im living in the mountains, alone
Na I have problems with the dealer.
But I see ya waiting for, I love
Send u 
Haha


----------



## 6am-64-14m

kongoman said:


> Im living in the mountains


Did we have some public interaction when you first joined?
This reminds me of something....
Ill figure it out lol
tomorrow
love taken and returned, friend
be easy and yeah ....


----------



## kongoman

Friend 6am ,I never had a friend callled with numbers.
I dont understand what u mean with "public interaaction"
YeS Im best with numbers 43288747728.
LoL
Love


----------



## kongoman

9


----------



## Nas47

Nas47 said:


> Crazy............loco is nutts


Flipando


----------



## 6am-64-14m

kongoman said:


> public interaaction"


i thought we had started conversing when u showed up and was in the woods fighting off the aches and pains of being traumatized.
sorry it took so long to answer i do get lost some times.
my username is a play on bam ba lam




lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

72


kongoman said:


> 9


----------



## kongoman

U94 originales from Spain.  They kick vrey Hard, like ativan 2,5mg. Today it was my first shot of activan. I was little bit nervous but I did it will, I found my vein at the first time, so im happy! I didnt feel any Rush or something near. Im little buzz if you want but I  waited more.
The most important thing is that I feel ok and i'm not destroyed my arm.lol well  I will update if my stash grow. Thank all people ho dedicate part of his time in harming reduction. Love to all of them.by bye BL!


----------



## kongoman

Nas47 said:


> Kongoman...do u know exact amount of methadone ubtake?or is a diluted solution?


Yeah,its diluted solution but its 50mg. Why do you want to know?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

nosey


----------



## 6am-64-14m

tch o


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i remember those big ass orange methadone pills.
love to have at least one in hand


----------



## 6am-64-14m

still aint tried the altiods had thebfirst and thenone i dropped andbthe rest are at rest. 
maybe i pick one up after a meeting with couselor tomorrow. 
is job related and other shit but local.
another wild goose chase?
hhaha


----------



## kongoman

kongoman said:


> f





6am-64-14m said:


> tch o


Whats that?


----------



## Nas47

kongoman said:


> Yeah,its diluted solution but its 50mg. Why do you want to know?


Yeaa it's funny...i don't know why i wanna know....obvious this is practise in another countries also..here methadone is diluted too.....many even don't know what is their dose actually


----------



## Nas47

kongoman said:


> Whats that?


That's american &canadian stuff.would try,if i can


----------



## 6am-64-14m

kongoman said:


> Whats that?


two grams of thc-o distilate for vaping.
it is a synthetic cannabinoid. 
been months and wanted to try a theory i have of some cross interaction with benzos.
shit still has me tired from last night puffs.
damn
this tch-o caused some fucked up withdrawals for me when its gone after like the third day... i suppose abuse has a factor in this as well.
its good indica ill give it that...


----------



## Nas47

Synth.cannabinoids are not like natural...much more powerful could be....and enough people say,that abusin' this regularly leads to withdrawn symptoms indeed.....it's not like flower or resin.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Nas47 said:


> enough people say,that abusin' this regularly leads to withdrawn symptoms indeed.


Yes I am one of those.
Terrible wd symptoms for me but abused it like a mf.
Caught me off guard.


----------



## schizopath

4mg bupre
8 1mg ksalol (getting 22-30 tomorrow)
8 2mg klonopin
25g tobacco


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

6am-64-14m said:


> yall wanna see my baccy and shit?
> yeah brom/elderberry tincture onda "heater" in background so what big whoop wanna fight about it?
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small piece of weed bout to puff on


I straight-up thought that was a container full of piss at first glance and was thinking  ???


----------



## wirkdy

not much of a stash but very much of a good and scented h!






Just by smelling it I'm like this:


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

I'm sure (or hope) this has been said countless times in this thread, and I say to noone in particular.. please scrub all exif data from the photos you upload here.


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

6am-64-14m said:


> i remember those big ass orange methadone pills.
> love to have at least one in hand


Long live the era of biscuits. A shady pawnshop dude tried to to settle up on some merchandise I  had brought him earlier by offering me one for $25 back in the mid 2000s when I was like 14. Glad I declined then, naively because I thought one pill wouldnt be shit Likely woulda killed me, as I had absolute 0 opiate tolerance then.
I would happily take that deal today


----------



## wirkdy

MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse said:


> I'm sure (or hope) this has been said countless times in this thread, and I say to noone in particular.. please scrub all exif data from the photos you upload here.


true but let's not forget that we all post fakes! nothing in the pictures is real!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

true dat
waddnt me


----------



## 6am-64-14m

TheUltimateFixx said:


> I straight-up thought that was a container full of piss at first glance and was thinking  ???


devil in the details (meta removed fwiw)
shit gotta make another 50ml of brom tonight. damn it aint like im out just kinda proactive, ya know? got the 50ml 40%abc and the dust, I always get lost when doing this is it the touch (dust lol ).
may as well get started on this wont take long tyin da figure if i need 100 or 50mg and leaning toward 50mg kinda normal so. Easier to keep from crasing too. Shit spreadin it in evaporated (of course) high octain iso alchol and let em "dry" of alc will deliver on salines and/or altoids. It works, just syaing it solve well in 90+% iso alchol and can probably get that dosage up there per ml with this substance it dries fast. ime. conditions and all....

anyway
got get busy i guess hope i can replicate the 1 min 60 sec process. lol
maybe ~80mg/50ml 40% abv absolut.....
can stretch that shit for reals   lol
jk
i
geah i gotta root or something shit is glitcjin
peace


----------



## MyBodyMyMindOurUniverse

> wirkdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> true but let's not forget that we all post fakes! nothing in the pictures is real!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course What I meant to say was lets all make sure all exif data is scrubbed from the abstract art we create and share here, God forbid prying minds discover the whereabouts of ones art studio
Click to expand...


----------



## 6am-64-14m

just do whatcha can if ya wanna _not _be included. takes a lot. 
i htink im hidin (no reason i just dont make it easy fro em) but know i aint, seen
if ya can srub it hell its already backed up to some cloud thats gonna bust at any moment imo.
Oh well not my problem now is it.
worth a try to get all metadata from content i do my best before uoloading/share.


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

wirkdy said:


> not much of a stash but very much of a good and scented h!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just by smelling it I'm like this:


Someone go and hold a saucer under my gob so I don't drool all over the carpet.


----------



## somnilicious

TheUltimateFixx said:


> Someone go and hold a saucer under my gob so I don't drool all over the carpet.


I wish I lived in the UK. Thinking of going back and giving poppy pods a go for the first time in over 20 years. Fentanyl has been great for my addiction. My opiate of choice in the U.S is now methadone....lol.

Never could have foreseen this when I started using 25yrs ago. I guess I can always figure out how to use the dark web. Sad days for American Opie users, from feast to famine(garbage fent). I guess some junkies prefer the fentalogues due to insane tolerance. For me it just meant it was time to tap out.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

solution doing well so far ill post only if there are not particulate. 
so far on time
can it really be this easy?
lol wtf do i do now........


----------



## 6am-64-14m

waay past this stage almost done


----------



## Xorkoth

Nas47 said:


> Synth.cannabinoids are not like natural...much more powerful could be....and enough people say,that abusin' this regularly leads to withdrawn symptoms indeed.....it's not like flower or resin.



That's the fully synthetic ones, some of which could rightly be classified as chemical warfare agents.  The legal synth noids are delta-8/delta-10 THC, THC-O, HHC, etc.  Those seem (to me) to be less powerful than regular THC itself.  I've used a lot of them, never had any sort of withdrawal.   Delta 8 is probably my favorite of them, I like it more than regular (delta-9) THC.  It naturally occurs in marijuana, just in very small amounts.


----------



## kongoman

somnilicious said:


> You should take down the picture with your name on the bottle.


Thanks but all of my stash is prescriben although I will delete. I saw ti but its what I thought.


----------



## kongoman

Nas47 said:


> Kongoman...do u know exact amount of methadone ubtake?or is a diluted solution?


Can you delete my picture. My name is on the bottle. Im stupid!



Thanks lots of love


----------



## somnilicious

kongoman said:


> Thanks but all of my stash is prescriben although I will delete. I saw ti but its what I thought.


All good my friend. I didn't know if you realized or not and wanted to save you from identifying yourself. I'm on methadone myself which is the only thing I have in my stash rt. now other than beer....lol


----------



## Nas47

kongoman said:


> Can you delete my picture. My name is on the bottle. Im stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lots of love


Don't bother man-i have no interest in ur picture,but deleted in my question...u are officialy(i guess methadone client..it's just show some names....coyld be urs or notdon't botha


----------



## Nas47

Xorkoth said:


> That's the fully synthetic ones, some of which could rightly be classified as chemical warfare agents.  The legal synth noids are delta-8/delta-10 THC, THC-O, HHC, etc.  Those seem (to me) to be less powerful than regular THC itself.  I've used a lot of them, never had any sort of withdrawal.   Delta 8 is probably my favorite of them, I like it more than regular (delta-9) THC.  It naturally occurs in marijuana, just in very small amounts.


Delta8 they say it much less potent than delta9...and yes it exist in flower also..don't think,that is highly addictive..these potent synth.cannabinoides often arw labeled with some letters&numbers.ingredients also of spice blends.....so that could be more dangerous....personally prefer plant material.oldschool


----------



## kongoman

url=https://ibb.co/30QtJmY]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]
Yesyerday get my lyrica 150mg and more bottle of methadone. Big bottle are bupropion.
Dormicum 2 boxeo and lorazepam 1mg


----------



## Nas47

Too much meds man.even two could counteract sometimes.....u know what i mean


----------



## somnilicious

kongoman said:


> url=https://ibb.co/30QtJmY]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> Yesyerday get my lyrica 150mg and more bottle of methadone. Big bottle are bupropion.
> Dormicum 2 boxeo and lorazepam 1mg


How many take-home bottles of methadone do you get? I'm up to picking up once a week, so I get 6 at a time. Thank God I don't have to go once a day or once every other day because those liquid handcuffs are a headache.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

finding the solution a bit cotaminated by something (maybe coffe grounds idk shit was flyin lol ).
otherwise the process still works have a very solved solution in a time compressed process.
lol


----------



## schizopath

Finally we arrived To tha city! 

5mg bupre 
35 1mg ksalol 
5.5 2mg klonopin


----------



## kongoman

somnilicious said:


> You should take down the picture with your name on the bottle.


Please delete your message thanks


----------



## Ducks_like_me

What goes up must come down


----------



## wirkdy

@Ducks_like_me algae?? heroin and?


----------



## Ducks_like_me

wirkdy said:


> @Ducks_like_me algae?? heroin and?


Heroin and methamphetamine. I have another 2 grams of meth stashed but it's crushed to powder and this .7 is a quite a bit more potent than the other batch anyways. 

What did you mean by algae?


----------



## somnilicious

Ducks_like_me said:


> What goes up must come down


Is that really heroin or is it Fentanyl? If so must be an Aussie...


----------



## wirkdy

Ducks_like_me said:


> What did you mean by algae?


the hell is that green stuff I see in the bags?


----------



## Ducks_like_me

somnilicious said:


> Is that really heroin or is it Fentanyl? If so must be an Aussie...


I do not have a fent test kit but it tastes and smells of the heroin I've done some years ago. I smoke it which I know is not as effective as snorting or iv, but I seriously love the taste lol. Like burnt sugar....I smoked a fake oc 30 a few weeks ago and that was waaaaaay more potent than this, tasted horrible and the buzz was not nearly as euphoric or long lasting. Also I'm in Wisco


wirkdy said:


> the hell is that green stuff I see in the bags?


There is no green stuff in the bags. Probably the blue from the Pokémon card and the yellow skulls on the back of the bags making a greenish hue


----------



## The Shadow Self

My private stock...


----------



## wirkdy

Ducks_like_me said:


> There is no green stuff in the bags. Probably the blue from the Pokémon card and the yellow skulls on the back of the bags making a greenish hue


look better man :D it's there!


----------



## somnilicious

Ducks_like_me said:


> I do not have a fent test kit but it tastes and smells of the heroin I've done some years ago. I smoke it which I know is not as effective as snorting or iv, but I seriously love the taste lol. Like burnt sugar....I smoked a fake oc 30 a few weeks ago and that was waaaaaay more potent than this, tasted horrible and the buzz was not nearly as euphoric or long lasting. Also I'm in Wisco
> 
> There is no green stuff in the bags. Probably the blue from the Pokémon card and the yellow skulls on the back of the bags making a greenish hue


If you're smoking in the United States its most likely fentanyl.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## 4meSM

schizopath said:


>


Those french subutex pills are quite good. For some reason they feel much more recreational than suboxone when snorted. Maybe the naloxone does something despite having a ~10x lower binding affinity than buprenorphine for the mu opioid receptor.


----------



## schizopath

All the old bupreheads say 1 8mg suboxone equals about 5.5mg of subutex.  And as Ive got some years in the game, there is totally a truth to that.

So basically as they are made for injection/snort they are much stronger. Idk how.


----------



## izo

and i drive a porsche.


----------



## Whatupbruh

Many thanks have been given for this joyous holiday. 

edit: deleted pic cause it didn't look hosted like the other posts. What am I doing wrong


----------



## kongoman

H #4 and Ket


----------



## Nas47

Hoder hombre!Io querro caballo.Ket para ti.Nunca estoy intentando Ket...,tampoco H numero quatro.Saludos desde montaňa


----------



## kongoman

Buen caballo hermano nas! Ket solo la he probado una vez. Casi muerto amigo! Dosis muy alta casi OD. Ahora poco a poco.
Abrazos desde España!





Nas47 said:


> Hoder hombre!Io querro caballo.Ket para ti.Nunca estoy intentando Ket...,tampoco H numero quatro.Saludos desde montaňa


----------



## Nas47

Ten suidado hermano por favor.Poco,poco e mejor.


----------



## axe battler

@kongoman what country are you in? You in South America? What's the smack like? Is it mainly fentanyl there? The gear here in UK is gear but it's pretty weak most of the time.


----------



## kongoman

axe battler said:


> @kongoman what country are you in? You in South America? What's the smack like? Is it mainly fentanyl there? The gear here in UK is gear but it's pretty weak most of the time.


Ey axe! Im from catalonia Spain. Here Ive never heard about fentanyl, but is really not common to use H . Where I live there is no H. I have to drive near 2 hours to get it. And the quality, it depends on batches, sometimes is pretty good and sometimes is weak. I dont help you but its want I know. And nowadays Im only getting H very rarely so... im not the best one to know it. This batch  N #4 its not bad. Im on methadone and I have a huge tolerance to opies so all I can say is that its middle quality, no fentanyl

Kongoman


----------



## axe battler

kongoman said:


> Ey axe! Im from catalonia Spain. Here Ive never heard about fentanyl, but is really not common to use H . Where I live there is no H. I have to drive near 2 hours to get it. And the quality, it depends on batches, sometimes is pretty good and sometimes is weak. I dont help you but its want I know. And nowadays Im only getting H very rarely so... im not the best one to know it. This batch  N #4 its not bad. Im on methadone and I have a huge tolerance to opies so all I can say is that its middle quality, no fentanyl
> 
> Kongoman


Ah right I'm not that far, in the UK it's always no.3 and quality varies. I'm on methadone too, so H doesn't do much for me either.


----------



## wirkdy

Jingle bells, jingle bells, jingle all the way...


----------



## axe battler

wirkdy said:


> Jingle bells, jingle bells, jingle all the way...


Iz dat smack? Looks yummy! Is it no.4? Free from fent?


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

kongoman said:


> H #4 and Ket


We seriously need to add the drool emoji for an option to click on in the bar.


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

wirkdy said:


> Jingle bells, jingle bells, jingle all the way...


OK, gettin'  ready to softly cry tears of deprivation and jealousy into my pillow....


----------



## wirkdy

axe battler said:


> Iz dat smack? Looks yummy! Is it no.4? Free from fent?


it is zzzzmaaack very much indeed...#3 I guess, rigorously fent free, old continent my brother!
Good potency


----------



## wirkdy

TheUltimateFixx said:


> OK, gettin'  ready to softly cry tears of deprivation and jealousy into my pillow....


 I would too but hey...santa here made an earlier visit!


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

wirkdy said:


> I would too but hey...santa here made an earlier visit!


I bloody hate you now, you jammy bastard XD


----------



## Dirty30s

I can't figure out how to insert a picture, what do you guys use to insert the image?

I love my 30s, not fake or pressed. Absolute heaven. Have pictures to share.


----------



## wirkdy

Dirty30s said:


> I can't figure out how to insert a picture, what do you guys use to insert the image?
> 
> I love my 30s, not fake or pressed. Absolute heaven. Have pictures to share.


you first have to upload the picture to an image hosting website because as far as I know this website doesn't allow direct storage, so first image hosting site that pops in mind is https://imgbb.com/

then copy the url of the uploaded picture in the address field that pops out when you click/press the picture icon in the new post section of the website.

done, looking forward to seeing your stash!


----------



## tamarinds

lmao a jewel of a-PiHP plucked from the foil









						20221130-222034
					

Image 20221130-222034 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Dirty30s

Got it to work, here they are!
-Vic


----------



## axe battler

IMG20221202154540
					

Image IMG20221202154540 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## axe battler

Dirty30s said:


> Got it to work, here they are!
> -Vic


Yeah those tablets look completely legit, but looks can be deceiving... That black tar for instance may be strong, but it looks like it needs to be shot, cut up into many pieces and buried DEEP across the corners of the world.


----------



## wirkdy

Dirty30s said:


> Got it to work, here they are!
> -Vic


What's the second one? Cancer?


----------



## Dirty30s

axe battler said:


> Yeah those tablets look completely legit, but looks can be deceiving... That black tar for instance may be strong, but it looks like it needs to be shot, cut up into many pieces and buried DEEP across the corners of the world.


Oh that's just what those tabs burn down into at first toast, more like coal bits shortly after, all completely legit. That was over the summer, back when I could get a hundred at a time. Now everyone is running out and they are short stock... So sad.


----------



## 1tbps




----------



## wirkdy

1tbps said:


>


what are you? 6? got mum's permission to stay here??


----------



## wirkdy

are those thc gummies? I thought it was a joke and they are plain sugar gummies


----------



## 6am-64-14m

wirkdy said:


> are those thc gummies? I thought it was a joke and they are plain sugar gummies


Package lists a mix of d-8, d-10 and thc-o which are synth thc products....
Had not so good experience with abusing and sudden cessation of thc-o so I dont fuck with it any more.


----------



## 1tbps

I know, it's puny


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1tbps said:


> I know, it's puny


Crack rock...?


----------



## 1tbps

Drop


----------



## 1tbps

That's right, I'm bluelight's new deranged crackhead with a sexy smile. My goal is to make it to 420 posts before I flake out or get the b. I'm legit, though. Not trolling.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1tbps said:


> I'm bluelight's new deranged crackhead with a sexy smile.


Dont beat yaself up too much about it all... I also jump on the crackaine train occasionally but has been a while and hope it is a while before I repeat. Too many other issues to deal with ATM to take the ride so will just stand at the station like the hobo I am as the trains pass me by with it's mostly "let me beat this MF outta his money" aura.
Hope it was decent at least. 
Nothing new to show in my stash other than the same ol' bromazolam infused altoids and tinctures.


----------



## 1tbps

6am-64-14m said:


> Dont beat yaself up too much about it all... I also jump on the crackaine train occasionally but has been a while and hope it is a while before I repeat. Too many other issues to deal with ATM to take the ride so will just stand at the station like the hobo I am as the trains pass me by with it's mostly "let me beat this MF outta his money" aura.
> Hope it was decent at least.
> Nothing new to show in my stash other than the same ol' bromazolam infused altoids and tinctures.




I appreciate it. It was good. A one-hitter quitter. 

bromazolam infused altoids and tincture is pretty badass. Here's my opiate stash. I need to reup. I get 60


----------



## Antiprosynthesis

Basecoke 94% from 0.5

Cocaine hcl 84%


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Antiprosynthesis said:


> Basecoke 94% from 0.5


Looks like some fire base shit.
Happy highs to ya.


----------



## Antiprosynthesis

6am-64-14m said:


> Looks like some fire base shit.
> Happy highs to ya.


What do you think of 84% hcl I added?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1tbps said:


> I appreciate it. It was good. A one-hitter quitter.
> 
> bromazolam infused altoids and tincture is pretty badass. Here's my opiate stash. I need to reup. I get 60


I used to grab one of these every other week about a year ago. I found them euphoric and nice for pain relief and could take breaks from kratom and other self medicating substances for a couple days.
Has been quite a while since having and and was thinking of asking my PCP for a script for chronic aches and pains as he is the one in the valley that prescribes it. I decided to pass on this idea (for now) as I have heard that these can be quite a bitch to come off of if taken for prolonged periods of time (what isn't, though, right? ).


Antiprosynthesis said:


> What do you think of 84% hcl I added?


Papa likes cocaine so yeah looks like a great pile to sniff up... done with IV of anything these days. That fuckin needle can be just as addictive as the substance in my experiences.
Try to be safe with it but looks nice and tasty.


----------



## Antiprosynthesis

6am-64-14m said:


> I used to grab one of these every other week about a year ago. I found them euphoric and nice for pain relief and could take breaks from kratom and other self medicating substances for a couple days.
> Has been quite a while since having and and was thinking of asking my PCP for a script for chronic aches and pains as he is the one in the valley that prescribes it. I decided to pass on this idea (for now) as I have heard that these can be quite a bitch to come off of if taken for prolonged periods of time (what isn't, though, right? ).
> 
> Papa likes cocaine so yeah looks like a great pile to sniff up... done with IV of anything these days. That fuckin needle can be just as addictive as the substance in my experiences.
> Try to be safe with it but looks nice and tasty.


I slammed a couple of times, but I love smoking base way more!


----------



## 1tbps

6am-64-14m said:


> I used to grab one of these every other week about a year ago. I found them euphoric and nice for pain relief and could take breaks from kratom and other self medicating substances for a couple days.
> Has been quite a while since having and and was thinking of asking my PCP for a script for chronic aches and pains as he is the one in the valley that prescribes it. I decided to pass on this idea (for now) as I have heard that these can be quite a bitch to come off of if taken for prolonged periods of time (what isn't, though, right? ).
> 
> Papa likes cocaine so yeah looks like a great pile to sniff up... done with IV of anything these days. That fuckin needle can be just as addictive as the substance in my experiences.
> Try to be safe with it but looks nice and tasty.




True. One time I banged water. Bad night.


----------



## Antiprosynthesis

H3, coke and oxy


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Antiprosynthesis said:


> H3, coke and oxy


Now ya just braggin', gotdammit.


----------



## 1tbps

now this is A1 drop. With flash on my phone, too!


----------



## 1tbps

My transparent background crackrock


----------



## somnilicious

1tbps said:


> My transparent background crackrock


Nice!! I like how ginormous the pic makes it look. Too bad the pic is not 1 scaled of 1.

 I Had a hot ass little girl heavily flirting with me the other night after we 1st met  but the fact she was smoking and a frequent baser made me hesitate to reciprocate. I'm on the methadone clinic and doing well. I don't need any drama or relapses in my life right now but I'd be lying if I wasn't considering the free invitations she was putting out.


----------



## tamarinds

savin dem a-PiHP gems off the foil to admire









						20221208-181708
					

Image 20221208-181708 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## 1tbps

@somnilicious 

To your advantage, use the crack. Be yours, she will.





Yeah it's probably 1/100 or bigger. If it was the gif size it would be a lb!


----------



## wirkdy

If a person smokes crack does that make them a crackhead?  
Or do other factors have to be present to refer to that person as such?
(I'm having a lecture on crackheads and need to gather info...)


----------



## 1tbps

edit: transparent version


----------



## 1tbps

wirkdy said:


> If a person smokes crack does that make them a crackhead?
> Or do other factors have to be present to refer to that person as such?
> (I'm having a lecture on crackheads and need to gather info...)



This is quite the debate in my classroom. If you have a broken windshield and a cracked radiator you might be a crackhead.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Dirty30s said:


> Oh that's just what those tabs burn down into at first toast, more like coal bits shortly after, all completely legit. That was over the summer, back when I could get a hundred at a time. Now everyone is running out and they are short stock... So sad.


Damn, those K9s are pressies? They look so legit! I'm definitely not taking any pharmaceuticals that don't come from my own script these days, it's crazy.


----------



## Chloralhydro

I have 15 methadone 10mgs, some lyrica 200mgs, and 30mg adderall...


Anyways, @6am-64-14m could you share more about your weird/bad experience with stopping THC-0? I literally just took a hit of an HHC/Delta-8/THC-0 vape pen. I don't use it often though. Maybe 1 week a month.
​


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Chloralhydro said:


> could you share more about your weird/bad experience with stopping THC-0?


A post here in our THC-O Megathread was my experience but others posts are included. Seems I am not the only one who has experienced some fairly rough withdrawals from this noid and other like products.


----------



## Dirty30s

Felonious Monk said:


> Damn, those K9s are pressies? They look so legit! I'm definitely not taking any pharmaceuticals that don't come from my own script these days, it's crazy.


The ones pictured there are not pressies. All the pressies I've seen mimic the other version made by Mallinckrodt Pharmaceuticals. and those are a bit fatter, have an "M" on one side and a "30" on the other above the score mark.
The ones I have a picture of are legit and are made by KVK Tech Inc.


----------



## Dirty30s

Here is the stash currently. No more legit 30's.
Left to right: .5 Xanax, 7.5/325 Percs, 8mg Suboxone Tab (Sublingual), 30mg Pressies (not happy)
Bottom: Legit 10mg Oxy
Not pictured is a single 8mg Suboxone Strip (forgot to include)

Take care y'all
-Vic


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Dirty30s said:


> Here is the stash currently. No more legit 30's.
> Left to right: .5 Xanax, 7.5/325 Percs, 8mg Suboxone Tab (Sublingual), 30mg Pressies (not happy)
> Bottom: Legit 10mg Oxy
> Not pictured is a single 8mg Suboxone Strip (forgot to include)
> 
> Take care y'all
> -Vic


Impressive.
Used to have picks like these to share (and are posted somewheres) but no more.
Seems I opted out of it all for some reason or other or just grew out of it.
Please be careful (as if ya dont already know).
Peace


----------



## tamarinds

perhaps the last stash I will ever have. about to travel and be sober again permanently. resting smoking pot and reds on the floor after the last big ole hit. just now blew through 5g of a-PiHP in a little over a day. Kept prying the gems off the foil so then Id have to load it up again. put all these a-PiHP gems on this piece of glass for no reason, got cat hair and a little grime on em but they still sparkled when I put em back on the foil and vaped em up quick mhm yessir take a good look at that golden yellow inexplicable magic being there on the glass. a couple of em crawling over each other. aint it cute aint it fun. LOOK ZOOM IN









						20221220-203043
					

Image 20221220-203043 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

tamarinds said:


> perhaps the last stash I will ever have. about to travel and be sober again permanently. resting smoking pot and reds on the floor after the last big ole hit. just now blew through 5g of a-PiHP in a little over a day. Kept prying the gems off the foil so then Id have to load it up again. put all these a-PiHP gems on this piece of glass for no reason, got cat hair and a little grime on em but they still sparkled when I put em back on the foil and vaped em up quick mhm yessir take a good look at that golden yellow inexplicable magic being there on the glass. a couple of em crawling over each other. aint it cute aint it fun. LOOK ZOOM IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20221220-203043
> 
> 
> Image 20221220-203043 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co



That seems like a ridiculous amount to be using in a day, maybe you should be using a Meth Pipe its much more conservative. Back when i used to do a-PHP i could make a 100mgs last me all day long. And i was high as fuck the whole time. It would build up in the pipe too and after i ran out id still have a days worth left.


----------



## BlossomsBlooming

Hmm. I’m working through this project. Haha! I’ll get it…eventually. Wait! It worked! Yeah baby!


----------



## BlossomsBlooming

BlossomsBlooming said:


> Hmm. I’m working through this project. Haha! I’ll get it…eventually. Wait! It worked! Yeah baby!


Giddy with success! It took some time. Hopefully I’ll remember the steps. Probably would not, had I been smoking that behemoth! Lungs of steel on that one though!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

BlossomsBlooming said:


> Giddy with success!


Ummmm... didn't work so much on my end. Maybe giddy it down a notch? JK.  




50mg bromazolam in 50ml of spiced rum @ 94 proof. Thought I would try something different....


----------



## 6am-64-14m

@BlossomsBlooming 
When ya upload to imgur right-click (or long press if on mobile device) and choose either "copy image location" or if on PC "copy image link" and put the link in the little square thingy in the top and save.


----------



## BlossomsBlooming

6am-64-14m said:


> @BlossomsBlooming
> When ya upload to imgur right-click (or long press if on mobile device) and choose either "copy image location" or if on PC "copy image link" and put the link in the little square thingy in the top and save.


Fabulous! And thanks! Now it’s here in writing should I be short on sleep, food, neurotransmitters, etc!  Today would be a prime example of such a state. F a d e d


----------



## 6am-64-14m

BlossomsBlooming said:


> Fabulous! And thanks! Now it’s here in writing should I be short on sleep, food, neurotransmitters, etc!  Today would be a prime example of such a state. F a d e d


I can tell you fit right in and a humorous fit at that.
Welcome and stay you, yeah?


----------



## BlossomsBlooming

6am-64-14m said:


> I can tell you fit right in and a humorous fit at that.
> Welcome and stay you, yeah?


Indeed! And thanks for that! Yeah, no clue when I landed here-seems like some time ago. Didn’t really think too hard about it, and certainly didn’t anticipate my “Oh damn. I love to BS and have good and crazy stories to share for days. Then I actually spent some time and grey matter reading up and realizing there is some good stuff going on here. Harm Reduction is major and effective. I’ve been a mom since I was 19, raising my three completely independently and gloriously successfully I might add. We live our truths in my little family. We talk and talk and talk. And learn from each other, and are present. There are kids out there, looking for direction, recommendations, solid knowledge. Adults, too. I have a vast knowledge base regarding life and the shit that goes down. So, definitely, I realized I stumbled upon global gathering of kindred spirits. So, I quickly changed my account, I used my known username Derp! Read what to do, and now I can engage super comfortably with tight anonymity. I’m stoked! And goddamned pleased to meet you! 🫵


----------



## BlossomsBlooming

BlossomsBlooming said:


> Indeed! And thanks for that! Yeah, no clue when I landed here-seems like some time ago. Didn’t really think too hard about it, and certainly didn’t anticipate my “Oh damn. I love to BS and have good and crazy stories to share for days. Then I actually spent some time and grey matter reading up and realizing there is some good stuff going on here. Harm Reduction is major and effective. I’ve been a mom since I was 19, raising my three completely independently and gloriously successfully I might add. We live our truths in my little family. We talk and talk and talk. And learn from each other, and are present. There are kids out there, looking for direction, recommendations, solid knowledge. Adults, too. I have a vast knowledge base regarding life and the shit that goes down. So, definitely, I realized I stumbled upon global gathering of kindred spirits. So, I quickly changed my account, I used my known username Derp! Read what to do, and now I can engage super comfortably with tight anonymity. I’m stoked! And goddamned pleased to meet you! 🫵


Let me quickly add-I’m in a good, processed, healed place right now. The FLOW is on point. Accomplished some situations and events that were so important and difficult, that I cocooned. I didn’t have the mental or physical strength to do anything but what I needed to do. There was no helping others (mostly), you know what I mean? So, i’m happy, and vibing, and ready to reintegrate into my own life!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

BlossomsBlooming said:


> There are kids out there, looking for direction, recommendations, solid knowledge.


Agree whole heartedly. I am actually trying to become a "mentor" for our local mental health organization but with my criminal background this may be an issue (loooong ago but still a stigma).


BlossomsBlooming said:


> I’m stoked! And goddamned pleased to meet you!


Gotdam pleased to meet you as well. 
Thanks for the smile and interaction, yes? 


BlossomsBlooming said:


> I cocooned. I didn’t have the mental or physical strength to do anything but what I needed to do. There was no helping others (mostly), you know what I mean?


I was there not so long ago and can definitively empathize with this. 
Dark days befell me and saw no way out and "cocooned" myself and had to take a break from all things around me and online... all I was doing was spreading my sense of "doom" and negative feelings - which I felt unfair to others and destructive at best.
Although there were more than one causation for my mental state I waited it out in hopes that being in the valley of death would pass and would be lifted out eventually to see the day when I would rise again to ride the crest of a wave again.
There are cycles of our ups and downs (I get that) but working on that wavelength to keep it from being so drastic and less extreme came from working on past traumas (openly and honestly) and lowering my intake of my drug of choice (benzodiazepines - namely bromazolam). 
So far so good. I feel more confident, helpful, tolerant and thankful of what I have in this life as opposed to basically "hating" the sun rising and living as though there was no point in it.
I do not have children but always wanted one or two. There are too many that have no parents (like me) that are either lost, cannot lead by a _decent _example or just cannot be bothered to spend the time and effort to rear their youngins. 
Some offspring - no matter how well they are reared - still become lost, alone and afraid.... This I attribute to societal "issues" and the lack of a promising future (our destruction of everything we touch). To look at the world through their eyes is quite daunting and terrifying to me.
My bad for the long drawn-out rant but you seem to have pulled it out of me so Imma blame you for it. 
All my best,


----------



## BlossomsBlooming

6am-64-14m said:


> Agree whole heartedly. I am actually trying to become a "mentor" for our local mental health organization but with my criminal background this may be an issue (loooong ago but still a stigma).
> 
> Gotdam pleased to meet you as well.
> Thanks for the smile and interaction, yes?
> 
> I was there not so long ago and can definitively empathize with this.
> Dark days befell me and saw no way out and "cocooned" myself and had to take a break from all things around me and online... all I was doing was spreading my sense of "doom" and negative feelings - which I felt unfair to others and destructive at best.
> Although there were more than one causation for my mental state I waited it out in hopes that being in the valley of death would pass and would be lifted out eventually to see the day when I would rise again to ride the crest of a wave again.
> There are cycles of our ups and downs (I get that) but working on that wavelength to keep it from being so drastic and less extreme came from working on past traumas (openly and honestly) and lowering my intake of my drug of choice (benzodiazepines - namely bromazolam).
> So far so good. I feel more confident, helpful, tolerant and thankful of what I have in this life as opposed to basically "hating" the sun rising and living as though there was no point in it.
> I do not have children but always wanted one or two. There are too many that have no parents (like me) that are either lost, cannot lead by a _decent _example or just cannot be bothered to spend the time and effort to rear their youngins.
> Some offspring - no matter how well they are reared - still become lost, alone and afraid.... This I attribute to societal "issues" and the lack of a promising future (our destruction of everything we touch). To look at the world through their eyes is quite daunting and terrifying to me.
> My bad for the long drawn-out rant but you seem to have pulled it out of me so Imma blame you for it.
> All my best,


Oh, my new friend. You are talking words I am all too familiar with. The mind


6am-64-14m said:


> Agree whole heartedly. I am actually trying to become a "mentor" for our local mental health organization but with my criminal background this may be an issue (loooong ago but still a stigma).
> 
> Gotdam pleased to meet you as well.
> Thanks for the smile and interaction, yes?
> 
> I was there not so long ago and can definitively empathize with this.
> Dark days befell me and saw no way out and "cocooned" myself and had to take a break from all things around me and online... all I was doing was spreading my sense of "doom" and negative feelings - which I felt unfair to others and destructive at best.
> Although there were more than one causation for my mental state I waited it out in hopes that being in the valley of death would pass and would be lifted out eventually to see the day when I would rise again to ride the crest of a wave again.
> There are cycles of our ups and downs (I get that) but working on that wavelength to keep it from being so drastic and less extreme came from working on past traumas (openly and honestly) and lowering my intake of my drug of choice (benzodiazepines - namely bromazolam).
> So far so good. I feel more confident, helpful, tolerant and thankful of what I have in this life as opposed to basically "hating" the sun rising and living as though there was no point in it.
> I do not have children but always wanted one or two. There are too many that have no parents (like me) that are either lost, cannot lead by a _decent _example or just cannot be bothered to spend the time and effort to rear their youngins.
> Some offspring - no matter how well they are reared - still become lost, alone and afraid.... This I attribute to societal "issues" and the lack of a promising future (our destruction of everything we touch). To look at the world through their eyes is quite daunting and terrifying to me.
> My bad for the long drawn-out rant but you seem to have pulled it out of me so Imma blame you for it.
> All my best,





6am-64-14m said:


> Agree whole heartedly. I am actually trying to become a "mentor" for our local mental health organization but with my criminal background this may be an issue (loooong ago but still a stigma).
> 
> Gotdam pleased to meet you as well.
> Thanks for the smile and interaction, yes?
> 
> I was there not so long ago and can definitively empathize with this.
> Dark days befell me and saw no way out and "cocooned" myself and had to take a break from all things around me and online... all I was doing was spreading my sense of "doom" and negative feelings - which I felt unfair to others and destructive at best.
> Although there were more than one causation for my mental state I waited it out in hopes that being in the valley of death would pass and would be lifted out eventually to see the day when I would rise again to ride the crest of a wave again.
> There are cycles of our ups and downs (I get that) but working on that wavelength to keep it from being so drastic and less extreme came from working on past traumas (openly and honestly) and lowering my intake of my drug of choice (benzodiazepines - namely bromazolam).
> So far so good. I feel more confident, helpful, tolerant and thankful of what I have in this life as opposed to basically "hating" the sun rising and living as though there was no point in it.
> I do not have children but always wanted one or two. There are too many that have no parents (like me) that are either lost, cannot lead by a _decent _example or just cannot be bothered to spend the time and effort to rear their youngins.
> Some offspring - no matter how well they are reared - still become lost, alone and afraid.... This I attribute to societal "issues" and the lack of a promising future (our destruction of everything we touch). To look at the world through their eyes is quite daunting and terrifying to me.
> My bad for the long drawn-out rant but you seem to have pulled it out of me so Imma blame you for it.
> All my best,


Oh, my new friend. I am all too familiar. I have a long history of depression-I recognize now it was present as a child. Major depressive episode about took me out when my kids were little. But-there were brutal chronic situational stressors at play as well. I only have a quick moment here. So let’s pick this up when time permits. I am certainly happy to hear you say you’re aware of your mind, being watchful of your thoughts, and moving forward. All life saving progress one should hope. The Dark Night of the Soul is what these experiences have been called. And most humans will experience such to some degree. I’m late and have to sign off! Talk soon!


----------

